# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Θρίλερ με συλλήψεις διαχειριστών Ελληνικού torrent tracker

## dante80

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΚΗ
ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ
ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗΣ

Αθήνα, 10 Μαρτίου 2010

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ

Από το Τμήμα Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος της Αθήνας σε συνεργασία με το Τμήμα Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος της Θεσσαλονίκης, στα πλαίσια του γενικότερου σχεδιασμού για την πάταξη του φαινομένου της «πειρατείας μέσω Διαδικτύου», διενεργήθηκε συντονισμένη αστυνομική επιχείρηση σε Αθήνα, Λάρισα, Πέλλα και Θεσσαλονίκη όπου σχηματίστηκαν δικογραφίες για ένδεκα (11) ημεδαπούς εκ των οποίων συνελήφθησαν οι έξι (6) κατηγορούμενοι για τον Νόμο περί Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας.

Στο Τμήμα Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος Αθηνών προσήλθε εκπρόσωπος της εταιρίας προστασίας οπτικοακουστικών έργων «Ε.Π.Ο.E.» και υπέβαλλε μήνυση, κατά των διαχειριστών ιστοσελίδας οι οποίοι από κοινού εκτός των άλλων ανέβαζαν (upload) και στην συνέχεια διαμοίραζαν χωρίς την προηγούμενη έγκριση των αρμόδιων εταιρειών, παράνομο ψηφιακό υλικό (τραγούδια, ταινίες και παιχνίδια) στην ιστοσελίδα www.gamato.info την οποία και είχαν την δυνατότητα να τροποποιούν και να υποστηρίζουν τεχνικά.

Κατόπιν των ανωτέρω και μετά από ψηφιακή ανάλυση των καταγγελλομένων κλιμάκια Αστυνομικών του Τμήματος Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος Αθηνών και Θεσ/νίκης την 9-3-2010 πραγματοποίησαν ταυτόχρονα με Εισαγγελικούς λειτουργούς κατ’ οίκον έρευνες όπου διαπιστώθηκε ότι οι συλληφθέντες συνδέονταν στην ιστοσελίδα www.gamato.info είτε ως διαχειριστές (MODERATOR) και προέβαιναν στον διαμοιρασμό ψηφιακών αρχείων (τραγούδια, ταινίες, παιχνίδια) είτε ως επίσημα μέλη (VIP member) και προέβαιναν εξίσου στο διαμοιρασμό ψηφιακών αρχείων (τραγούδια, ταινίες, παιχνίδια).

Παράλληλα μέσω της Διεθνούς Αστυνομικής Συνεργασίας ΙΝΤΕΡΠΟΛ ενημερώθηκαν οι αρμόδιες Αρχές Ευρωπαϊκής χώρας για τις δικές τους ενέργειες καθόσον δύο εκ των κατηγορουμένων διαμένουν στην αλλοδαπή.

Η εν λόγω ιστοσελίδα είχε 850.000 μέλη και δεχόταν καθημερινά 16.000.000 επισκέψεις όπου ήταν το δημοφιλέστερο Ελληνικό site παράνομου διαμοιρασμού Κινηματογραφικών Ταινιών ,Μουσικών κομματιών, Λογισμικού, Παιχνιδιών κ.α. με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει μεγάλη οικονομική ζημιά στις εταιρείες εμπορίας αυτών παράλληλα με την φοροδιαφυγή.

Από τις διενεργηθείσες έρευνες, κατασχέθηκαν συνολικά είκοσι επτά (29) σκληροί δίσκοι, εκ των οποίων οι δύο (2) εξωτερικοί, πέντε (5) φορητοί υπολογιστές, εξακόσιοι τέσσερις (604) οπτικοί ψηφιακοί δίσκοι.

Σύμφωνα με μελέτη που εκπονήθηκε από διεθνή εταιρεία ερευνών παρ’ όλο που πραγματοποιείται σημαντική πρόοδος στην καταπολέμηση της πειρατείας στη χώρα μας, αυτή τη στιγμή η Ελλάδα βρίσκεται στην τρίτη θέση μεταξύ των ευρωπαϊκών χωρών με το υψηλότερο ποσοστό πειρατείας, με 57%, ενώ τις άλλες δύο θέσεις καταλαμβάνουν η Βουλγαρία (68%) και η Ρουμανία (66%).

Η λιανική αξία μόνο για παράνομο λογισμικού –που αντιπροσωπεύει το απολεσθέν εισόδημα για την παγκόσμια βιομηχανία λογισμικού- ξεπέρασε το όριο των $50 δισ. για πρώτη φορά το 2009.

Με εξαίρεση τις απώλειες από τις ισοτιμίες, οι οικονομικές απώλειες για την Ελλάδα ανέρχονται σε €171 εκατομμύρια μόνο για παράνομο λογισμικό ενώ αν προσθέσουμε και τα Πνευματικά δικαιώματα από τις Κινηματογραφικές ταινίες ,μουσικά τραγούδια, παιχνίδια κ.α συνολικά οι απώλειες τα τελευταία 7 έτη σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες εκτιμήσεις των εταιρειών πλησιάζουν το 1 δις ευρώ, το οποίο μεταφράζεται σε λιγότερες θέσεις εργασίας και μειωμένη ανταγωνιστικότητα για τον εγχώριο κλάδο της Πληροφορικής, μουσικής και θεαμάτων.

Την εποπτεία όλων των ερευνών είχε ο Προϊστάμενος της Εισαγγελίας Αθηνών κ. Σακελλάκος Ιωάννης παράλληλα με την αρμόδια Εισαγγελέα για την Δίωξη των Ηλεκτρονικών Εγκλημάτων κ. Ράικου Ελένη. Οι συλληφθέντες μαζί με τις σχηματισθείσες δικογραφίες οδηγήθηκαν στους κατά τόπους αρμοδίους Εισαγγελείς.
http://www.astynomia.gr/index.php?op...emid=520&lang=]
Edit: [ by nnn, μπήκε το Δ.Τ. της ΕΛΑΣ ]

Ouch...αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να είναι η δεύτερη φορά που κλείνει o συγκεκριμένος.

----------


## kostas007

για ποιον λενε?

----------


## zaxosm

θελει κι ερωτημα? τους γαματους  :Whistle:

----------


## dante80

> για ποιον λενε?


Πάτα το λινκ της πηγής.

----------


## baskon

Για να δουμε τι εγινε παλι..Παλι μουφα πληροφοριες ή οντως γεγονότα;Πάντως στο φορουμ του εν λογω tracker η ειδηση δόθηκε απο μέλος το οποίο ήταν ακόμα σε validating state με ότι αυτο συνεπαγεται..
Πάντως ξαλάφρωσε λίγο το ιντερνετ! :Smile:

----------


## kaloydis

Οχ δεν πάμε καλά το site *gamato.info* είναι ακόμα off άρα μάλλον είναι αλήθεια. Το κακό είναι πως πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα τα κλείσουν όλα σιγά σιγά τα site τορρεντ η rapidshare. θα έχουμε γραμμή χωρίς να μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε κάτι.

----------


## steli0s

> Το κακό είναι πως πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα τα κλείσουν όλα σιγά σιγά τα site τορρεντ η rapidshare. θα έχουμε γραμμή χωρίς να μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε κάτι.


Πιστευω οτι καποια στιγμη, αργα η γρηγορα (μαλλον αργα), θα παμε στο μοντελο της Αμερικης με online ενοικιασεις/αγορες βιντεο, οπως στο iTunes.

Το οποιο πιστευω αν συνδυαστει με ελληνικους υποτιτλους και αμεσα χρονικα με την προβολη στην Αμερικη θα "πιασει".

Τωρα, και τα τορρεντ/rapidshare να σταματησουν, παλι κατι αλλο θα βγει. Κυκλος ειναι αυτο.

----------


## hemlock

> Οχ δεν πάμε καλά το site *gamato.info* είναι ακόμα off άρα μάλλον είναι αλήθεια. Το κακό είναι πως πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα τα κλείσουν όλα σιγά σιγά τα site τορρεντ η rapidshare. θα έχουμε γραμμή χωρίς να μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε κάτι.





> Πιστευω οτι καποια στιγμη, αργα η γρηγορα (μαλλον αργα), θα παμε στο μοντελο της Αμερικης με online ενοικιασεις/αγορες βιντεο, οπως στο iTunes.
> 
> Το οποιο πιστευω αν συνδυαστει με ελληνικους υποτιτλους και αμεσα χρονικα με την προβολη στην Αμερικη θα "πιασει".
> 
> Τωρα, και τα τορρεντ/rapidshare να σταματησουν, παλι κατι αλλο θα βγει. Κυκλος ειναι αυτο.


Γραφετε, λες και ηταν κανενας σοβαρος τρακερ το γαματο και θα μας λειψει....Παμε για αλλους.

----------


## tsioy

> Γραφετε, λες και ηταν κανενας σοβαρος τρακερ το γαματο και θα μας λειψει....Παμε για αλλους.


Αν εννοείς σοβαρός από θέμα ratio κλπ., δεν έχεις και άδικο. 
Είναι όμως να μην αρχίσει να τους παίρνει η μπάλα. Για παράδειγμα,εδώ και αρκετή ώρα, γνωστού "γαλανόλευκου" tracker δεν είναι διαθέσιμο το site..

----------


## tolis_01

Αναμενόμενο ήταν να συμβεί κάποια στιγμή. Είχαν ανοιχτές εγγραφές και ratio free. Ακόμα και αυτοί που ξέρουν μόνο από που ανοίγει και από που κλείνει ο υπολογιστής είχαν γίνει μέλοι  :Razz:  Και φυσικά, 9 στα 10 μέλη του tracker δεν ήξεραν τι σημαίνει η λέξη seed (κυριολεκτικά. Διασταυρωμένο από φίλους και γνωστούς μου).

----------


## hemlock

> Αν εννοείς σοβαρός από θέμα ratio κλπ., δεν έχεις και άδικο. 
> Είναι όμως να μην αρχίσει να τους παίρνει η μπάλα. Για παράδειγμα,εδώ και αρκετή ώρα, γνωστού "γαλανόλευκου" tracker δεν είναι διαθέσιμο το site..


Οχι....Το γαματο ποτε μα ποτε δεν ειχε ποιοτητα... :Wink:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Πιστευω οτι καποια στιγμη, αργα η γρηγορα (μαλλον αργα), θα παμε στο μοντελο της Αμερικης με online ενοικιασεις/αγορες βιντεο, οπως στο iTunes.


Σωστο και μακάρι, αλλά με τιμες Αμερικής, μην κανουνε παλι 1$=1Euro




> Το οποιο πιστευω αν συνδυαστει με ελληνικους υποτιτλους και αμεσα χρονικα με την προβολη στην Αμερικη θα "πιασει".



αυτο δεν γινεται

----------


## goku

για να καταλάβω, αυτός ο τράκερ έκλεισε, άνοιξε και τώρα ξαναέκλεισε; ξέρω ότι το είχαν κλείσει παλιότερα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ξαναάνοιξε.

----------


## antono

Δυστυχώς το γαλανόλευκο site είναι down....  να δούμε απο που θα κατεβάζουμε γιατι 1500 ευρώ για το SPSS core δεν δίνω με τίποτα... και μην μου πείτε για το R ( αναφέρομαι στους στατιστικούς) γιατι με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο το αποτέλεσμα απο το να γράφω 3 σειρες και να κάνω ένα crosstab!!!

----------


## steli0s

> αυτο δεν γινεται


Γιατι οχι;
Στις ταινιες του κινηματογραφου πως γινεται;
Εχουμε παραλληλη πρεμιερα εδω, οπως και στον υπολοιπο πλανητη (π.χ. την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα: Αλικη στην Χωρα των Θαυματων) και αλλες πολλες.

----------


## tolis_01

> για να καταλάβω, αυτός ο τράκερ έκλεισε, άνοιξε και τώρα ξαναέκλεισε; ξέρω ότι το είχαν κλείσει παλιότερα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ξαναάνοιξε.


Δεν τον είχαν κλείσει παλιότερα. Υποτίθεται ότι μετέφεραν τους servers σε πιο ασφαλή τοποθεσία τότε.

----------


## goku

> Δεν τον είχαν κλείσει παλιότερα. Υποτίθεται ότι μετέφεραν τους servers σε πιο ασφαλή τοποθεσία τότε.


α μάλιστα, οκ τότες.

----------


## nnn

:Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 56 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Το θέμα ανοίγει πάλι, αλλά ας μην το παρακάνουμε.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Στο Τμήμα Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος Αθηνών προσήλθε εκπρόσωπος της εταιρίας προστασίας οπτικοακουστικών έργων «Ε.Π.Ο.E.» και υπέβαλλε μήνυση, κατά των διαχειριστών ιστοσελίδας οι οποίοι από κοινού εκτός των άλλων ανέβαζαν και στην συνέχεια μοίραζαν χωρίς την προηγούμενη έγκριση των αρμόδιων εταιρειών, παράνομο ψηφιακό υλικό (τραγούδια, ταινίες και παιχνίδια) στην ιστοσελίδα .......... την οποία και είχαν την δυνατότητα να τροποποιούν και να υποστηρίζουν τεχνικά.

Κατόπιν των ανωτέρω και μετά από ψηφιακή ανάλυση των καταγγελλομένων κλιμάκια Αστυνομικών του Τμήματος Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος Αθηνών και Θεσ/νίκης χτες πραγματοποίησαν ταυτόχρονα με Εισαγγελικούς λειτουργούς κατ’ οίκον έρευνες όπου διαπιστώθηκε ότι οι συλληφθέντες συνδέονταν στην ιστοσελίδα ......... είτε ως διαχειριστές και προέβαιναν στον διαμοιρασμό ψηφιακών αρχείων (τραγούδια, ταινίες, παιχνίδια) είτε ως επίσημα μέλη (VIP member) και προέβαιναν εξίσου στο διαμοιρασμό ψηφιακών αρχείων (τραγούδια, ταινίες, παιχνίδια).

Παράλληλα μέσω της Διεθνούς Αστυνομικής Συνεργασίας ΙΝΤΕΡΠΟΛ ενημερώθηκαν οι αρμόδιες Αρχές Ευρωπαϊκής χώρας για τις δικές τους ενέργειες αφού δύο εκ των κατηγορουμένων μένουν στο εξωτερικό!

----------


## contravener

αν κλείσουν τα πάντα, σε συνδυασμό με την μείωση των μισθών που έγινε, τότε είναι που δεν θα αγοράσει κανείς από ιντερνετικά μαγαζιά. Ας κάνουν και μια μήνυση στον Παπανδρέου λέω εγώ που μας μείωσε τους μισθούς και δεν έχουμε να αγοράσουμε  :Razz: 

Σοβαρά τώρα, μόνο ο χρόνος θα δείξει πως θα εξελιχθεί η κατάσταση με την στάση που ακολουθεί η ΕΠΟΕ.

----------


## tiffany

Να θέσω ένα εντελώς ηλίθιο ερώτημα. Τους δικτυακούς τόπους που βασίζονται σε υπηρεσίες ανταλλαγής αρχείων ή τους ίδιους τους τόπους γιατί δεν τους πιάνουν;;;

Τι διαφορά έχει το pirate bay με το tehparadox;;; Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις δεν έχουμε τοπική αποθήκευση αρχείων.

----------


## prodromosfan

φιλαρακι μου αν θελανε να χτυπησουν πραγματικά την πειρατεια θα υποχρεωναν το μπλοκαρισμα του  rapidshare (πρωτιστως, αργοτερα και αλλων) μεχρι να εξαλειψει απο τους σκληρους του ΟΛΟ το παρανομο υλικό.

Αλλά βλέπεις δεν το κανουν, έχει χρημα εκει.

----------


## sotos65

> *όπου διαπιστώθηκε ότι οι συλληφθέντες συνδέονταν στην ιστοσελίδα  ......... είτε ως διαχειριστές και προέβαιναν στον διαμοιρασμό ψηφιακών  αρχείων (τραγούδια, ταινίες, παιχνίδια) είτε ως επίσημα μέλη (VIP  member)* και προέβαιναν εξίσου στο διαμοιρασμό ψηφιακών αρχείων (τραγούδια, ταινίες, παιχνίδια).


Δηλαδή αυτό πως το βρήκαν; Υποθέτω ότι για να βρεις ποιος συνδέεται σε ένα site πρέπει να έχεις τα logs του, δηλαδή άμεση πρόσβαση στον server, έτσι δεν είναι; Μπορεί δηλαδή να βρει η δίωξη (τόσο γρήγορα τουλάχιστον, διότι η μήνυση υποτίθεται έγινε με αφορμή το DVD της Τζούλιας) ότι συνδέεται κάποιος στο συγκεκριμένο site, ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο, χωρίς να έχει πρόσβαση στον server και χωρίς να παρακολουθούνται όλοι οι χρήστες από τους ISP που συνδέονται και πότε; (υποτίθεται ότι αυτό δεν συμβαίνει)

----------


## MaFiOzOs_GR

[action=MaFiOzOs_GR]βλέπει την HOL να ακυρώνει την επικείμενη αναβάθμιση της!  :Razz: [/action]

Καλώς η κακώς έκλεισε και δεν πιστέψω να ξανανοίξει.
Ειδικά εφόσον συνελήφθησαν διαχειριστές του site, πλέον ποιος θα πάρει το ρίσκο να αναλάβει κουμάντο;

RIP λοιπόν...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Νομίζω ότι έχουμε και 2ο θύμα..

Τον μπλε-άσπρο

----------


## sotos65

Έστω RIP, αλλά την απορία θα ήθελα να μου λύσει κάποιος που ξέρει περισσότερα γι αυτά τα θέματα, αν γίνεται. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι αν κάποιος μοιράζει ένα torrent οι άλλοι βλέπουν την ip του, και έτσι μπορεί να ανιχνευθεί, αλλά το ποιος συνδέεται απλά σε ένα οποιοδήποτε site να το βρίσκουν τόσο εύκολα; Κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά...

----------


## prodromosfan

> Έστω RIP, αλλά την απορία θα ήθελα να μου λύσει κάποιος που ξέρει περισσότερα γι αυτά τα θέματα, αν γίνεται. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι αν κάποιος μοιράζει ένα torrent οι άλλοι βλέπουν την ip του, και έτσι μπορεί να ανιχνευθεί, αλλά το ποιος συνδέεται απλά σε ένα οποιοδήποτε site να το βρίσκουν τόσο εύκολα; Κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά...


καρφωτο απο ISP είναι φιλε μου. 

αλλη λογική εξηγηση ειναι πολύ δυσκολο να υπαρξει

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Έστω RIP, αλλά την απορία θα ήθελα να μου λύσει κάποιος που ξέρει περισσότερα γι αυτά τα θέματα, αν γίνεται. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι αν κάποιος μοιράζει ένα torrent οι άλλοι βλέπουν την ip του, και έτσι μπορεί να ανιχνευθεί, αλλά το ποιος συνδέεται απλά σε ένα οποιοδήποτε site να το βρίσκουν τόσο εύκολα; Κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά...


Αν δεν μπορεί η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος, ύστερα από εισαγγελική εντολή, να βρεί με ευκολία τους διαχειρηστές ενός τορρεντάδικού, τότε τα πράγματα θα ήταν πολύ άσχημα. Βασικά θα απαγόρευαν το internet. Θα είχαμε θέμα εθνικής ασφάλειας. (για όλες τις χώρες)

----------


## tiffany

> φιλαρακι μου αν θελανε να χτυπησουν πραγματικά την πειρατεια θα υποχρεωναν το μπλοκαρισμα του  rapidshare (πρωτιστως, αργοτερα και αλλων) μεχρι να εξαλειψει απο τους σκληρους του ΟΛΟ το παρανομο υλικό.
> 
> Αλλά βλέπεις δεν το κανουν, έχει χρημα εκει.


Έτσι έτσι. Απλά τα torrent είναι το εξιλαστίριο θύμα -πιστέυω- μόνο και μόνο επειδή κατεβάζεις το παράνομο υλικό με το πραγματικό του όνομα και γι'αυτό το λόγο στοιχειοθετείς κατηγορίες πιο εύκολα.

Όσο για τα διάφορα site στο κατά πόσο είναι σοβαρά ή όχι ας τα κρίνουν με βάση τη γλώσσα μας και όχι την ποιότητα της δουλειάς. Δυστυχώς μου αρέσει να διαβάζω ελληνικά βιβλία και ελληνικούς υπότιτλους κτλ. Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι φασίστας, χρυσαυγήτης ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. καλό το demonoid και το χψβ αγγλικό site αλλα είμαστε και Έλληνες γαμώτη μου και πρέπει να μάθουμε να υποστηρίζουμε τον πλούτο της γλώσσας μας. Οι Ιταλοί και οι Γάλλοι μεταγλωττίζουν τις ταινίες τους. Εμείς γιατί αντιδρούμε έτσι σε ένα ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ μεν Ελληνικό δε site που μας έδινε ελληνικό περιεχόμενο. Τονίζω ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ.

Θα παρακαλούσα να μου στείλουν pm site με αντiστοιχο Ελληνικό περιεχόμενο γιατι είμαι και λίγο βλάκας και δεν ξέρω απο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## sotos65

> καρφωτο απο ISP είναι φιλε μου. 
> 
> αλλη λογική εξηγηση ειναι πολύ δυσκολο να υπαρξει


Ούτε αυτό το καλαβαίνω να σου πω την αλήθεια. Υποτίθεται ότι οι ISP δεν παρακολουθούν τους χρήστες τους, έτσι δεν είναι; Οι ISP δίνουν στοιχεία για μία ip τους, αν τους δοθεί κάποια εισαγγελική εντολή για κακούργημα (εφόσον δηλαδή η δίωξη ξέρει ήδη ότι κάποια ip είναι ύποπτη για κάποιο αδίκημα), όχι ποιοι από τους χρήστες τους συνδέονται σε κάθε site, αυτό θα σήμαινε ότι παρακολουθούν τους πάντες...

ΥΓ. Εναλλακτικά βέβαια, μπορεί να έχουν γραφτεί σε τίποτα facebook με τα κανονικά τους ονόματα, και να διαλαλούν την ιδιότητά τους, και πριν μερικούς μήνες έναν που έπιασαν έτσι τον βρήκαν...

----------


## treli@ris

Ο μπλε-ασπρος ποιος ειναι;; Γιατι εμενα ενας μπλε-ασπρος δουλευει κανονικα!!

edit: καταλαβα  :Smile:

----------


## Nozomi

Αν οι servers του site ήταν στο Εξωτερικό, με βάση ποιά νομοθεσία θα διωχθούν οι άνθρωποι (που συνελήφθησαν στην Ελλάδα) ? 
Την ελληνική ? 
Αυτό δεν είναι λίγο έωλο (νομικά) ?  :Thinking: 
Οι Διαχειριστές (Έλληνες πολίτες) στο εξωτερικό θα διωχθούν με βάση την νομοθεσία της χώρας διαμονής τους ?

----------


## prodromosfan

> Ούτε αυτό το καλαβαίνω να σου πω την αλήθεια. Υποτίθεται ότι οι ISP δεν παρακολουθούν τους χρήστες τους, έτσι δεν είναι; Οι ISP δίνουν στοιχεία για μία ip τους, αν τους δοθεί κάποια εισαγγελική εντολή για κακούργημα (εφόσον δηλαδή η δίωξη ξέρει ήδη ότι κάποια ip είναι ύποπτη για κάποιο αδίκημα), όχι ποιοι από τους χρήστες τους συνδέονται σε κάθε site, αυτό θα σήμαινε ότι παρακολουθούν τους πάντες...


logs και στατιστικα κινησης ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να κρατουν ολοι.
(και καλα κανουν γιατι τα μεν τορρεντ ειναι επικινδυνα μονο για τις τσεπες της ΕΠΟΕ,
οι παιδεραστες/παιδοφιλοι και πολλοί άλλοι ειναι επικινδυνοι για όλους)

με εισαγγελικη εντολη εχουμε και λέμε 
ποιες ip μπηκαν εκει τοτε και σε ποιους αντιστοιχουν οι ip?
Υποχρεωθηκε ο ISP να τα δώσει (αλλο που δεν ηθελε, και μενα αν μειωνοταν το bandwidth θα τα δινα.  :Wink:  )
η παρανομια του site δεν χρειαζεται αποδειξη αλλα ενδειξη που εχουν σιγουρα.

----------


## Georgevtr

Το 80% της πειρατείας προέρχεται από το gamato, σύμφωνα με τη δίωξη

Ο ένας εκ των διαχειριστών του gamato.info που συνελήφθη είναι ζαχαροπλάστης, ενώ οι υπόλοιποι είναι ΕΠΟΠ, μουσικός, ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος κ.α. Οι διαχειριστές συνολικά είναι 12, οι δέκα στην Ελλάδα και δύο στο εξωτερικό. *Η χώρα μας είναι η Τρίτη χώρα στην Ευρώπη στον τομέα της πειρατεία*ς, ενώ η δίωξη θεωρεί ότι το 80% προέρχεται από το gamato.info. Τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη από δικαιώματα υπολογίζονται σε 1 δις ευρώ το χρόνο.
Troktiko

----------


## traderman

Και ποιος σας ειπε οτι επιασαν τους νυν αdmin και οχι τους παλαιους και αποσυρθεντες?
Εδω μεχρι και για συληψεις μεσω ιντερπολ στην Ολανδια διαβασα,Ελεος.

----------


## sotos65

> logs και στατιστικα κινησης ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να κρατουν ολοι.
> (και καλα κανουν γιατι τα μεν τορρεντ ειναι επικινδυνα μονο για τις τσεπες της ΕΠΟΕ,
> οι παιδεραστες/παιδοφιλοι και πολλοί άλλοι ειναι επικινδυνοι για όλους)
> 
> με εισαγγελικη εντολη εχουμε και λέμε 
> ποιες ip μπηκαν εκει τοτε και σε ποιους αντιστοιχουν οι ip?
> Υποχρεωθηκε ο ISP να τα δώσει (αλλο που δεν ηθελε, και μενα αν μειωνοταν το bandwidth θα τα δινα.  )
> η παρανομια του site δεν χρειαζεται αποδειξη αλλα ενδειξη που εχουν σιγουρα.


Logs κρατάνε, αυτό που δεν επιτρέπεται είναι να παρακολουθούν τους χρήστες τους. Δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να πάνε να δώσουν στην δίωξη όλα τα log των χρηστών που συνδέονταν στο συγκεκριμένο site, εκτός του ότι θα έπρεπε να το κάνουν όλοι οι ISP αυτό. Άσε το άλλο, μέσα από μερικές εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ip θα έπρεπε σε ελάχιστες ημέρες η δίωξη να καταλάβει ποιοι είναι οι διαχειριστές, οι vip και όλοι αυτοί που λένε ότι συνελήφθησαν. Τόσο εύκολο είναι να γίνει μια τέτοια ανίχνευση;

ΥΓ. Παρεμπιπτόντως, ποια είναι η "παρανομία" του site; Παράνομοι είναι οι άνθρωποι, όχι αντικείμενα υλικά ή όχι...

----------


## Papados

> Το 80% της πειρατείας προέρχεται από το gamato, σύμφωνα με τη δίωξη


 :Wall:  :Hammered:  :Chair: 

Και το ποσό πως το έβγαλαν? με τα μαθηματικά που έβγαλαν και το ποσό από την νοβα?

ή θεωρούν πως όσοι κατεβάζανε τόσοι θα πηγαίνανε και στις κινηματογραφικές αίθουσες για να δουν το συγκεκριμένο έργο?

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Πάντως μια φορά το internet πετάει σήμερα.

----------


## baskon

> ενώ η δίωξη θεωρεί ότι το 80% προέρχεται από το gamato.info. Τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη από δικαιώματα υπολογίζονται σε 1 δις ευρώ το χρόνο.
> Troktiko


Καλα ναι σίγουρα αν τα κλεισουν όλα αλλη δουλεια δε θα κανουμε απο το να παμε να αγοραζουμε dvd κλπ προς 20 ευρω το ενα..
Μιας και με τα νεα μετρα της κυβερνησης θα μας περισσευουν ενα καρο λεφτα θα τα επενδυουμε εκει.. :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Θα ειμαστε που θα ειμαστε κλεισμενοι μεσα (και καλα) αλλα θα πρεπει να σκαμε και παλι ενα καρο λεφτα για να διασκεδασουμε;
Εγω λεω αυριο στη πανελλαδικη απεργια να έχει και ενα πανo για τον tracker  :Thinking:

----------


## nosf1234

> Καλα ναι σίγουρα αν τα κλεισουν όλα αλλη δουλεια δε θα κανουμε απο το να παμε να αγοραζουμε *dvd κλπ προς 20 ευρω το ενα*..
> Μιας και με τα νεα μετρα της κυβερνησης θα μας περισσευουν ενα καρο λεφτα θα τα επενδυουμε εκει..
> Θα ειμαστε που θα ειμαστε κλεισμενοι μεσα (και καλα) *αλλα θα πρεπει* να σκαμε και παλι ενα καρο λεφτα για να διασκεδασουμε;
> Εγω λεω αυριο στη πανελλαδικη απεργια να έχει και ενα πανo για τον tracker


α) Προσφατα αποδειξαμε οτι δεν εχουμε προβλημα να το κανουμε
β) Ποιος ακριβως θα μας αναγκαζει?

just saying...

----------


## Revolution

Πιασαμε ολους του εγκληματιες και τα λαμογια αυτης της χωρας και πλεον μας εμειναν και οι τελευταιοι (πειρατες) και καθαρισαμε.
Πλεον αισθανομαι πιο ασφαλης και βαθια δικαιωμενος €λληνας.

----------


## ipo

Με τα γεγονότα του Δεκεμβρίου, η εγχώρια κίνηση στο διαδίκτυο είχε πέσει κατά 70%. Πάρτι θα κάνουν οι ISP με την περίσσεια bandwidth που τους προέκυψε.  :Razz:

----------


## Georgevtr

> Πιασαμε ολους του εγκληματιες και τα λαμογια αυτης της χωρας και πλεον μας εμειναν και οι τελευταιοι (πειρατες) και καθαρισαμε.
> Πλεον αισθανομαι πιο ασφαλης και βαθια δικαιωμενος €λληνας.


€μείς οι €λληνές πετύχαμε πολλά..(aka 80%)...μαζί μπορούμε π€ρισσότ€ρα......... :Razz:

----------


## tiffany

> Και το ποσό πως το έβγαλαν? με τα μαθηματικά που έβγαλαν και το ποσό από την νοβα?
> 
> ή θεωρούν πως όσοι κατεβάζανε τόσοι θα πηγαίνανε και στις κινηματογραφικές αίθουσες για να δουν το συγκεκριμένο έργο?


Mα διαφυγόντα κέρδη αυτό είναι. Πόσα κατεβάσματα x το εισητήριο του κινηματογράφου + το DVD. Σου λέει ότι αφού την κατέβασες την ήθελες πολύ άρα θα την έβλεπες στο σινεμά.

Ας μην ανοίξουμε θέμα για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Οι εταιρίες έχοιν πάρει τα χρήματα από την προβολή στο σινεμά ήδη. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι για να απολαμβάνουν τα μεγαλοστελέχη βίλες στο Malibu και Maybach. Οι ηθοποιοί πληρώνονται με σταθερά χρήματα και τέλος. Δεν λέω ότι πρέπει να τους λυπόμαστε για τα 20 ψωροεκατομμύρια που παίρνουν άλλα είναι ριγμένοι διότι σε μία ταινία που θα έχει κόστος 100Μ και κέρδη 300Μ θα πάρουν ότι τους αναλογεί. Απο τα 200Μ που θα περισέψουν θα πάρει η εταιρία όσα χρειάζεται για μελλοντικές επενδύσεις και τα υπόλοιπα στην τσέπη.

Ελάχιστοι ηθοποιοί έχουν λόγο και @@ ώστε να απαιτήσουν ποσοστά. Οι περισσότεροι είναι κλίκα πχ Tom Hanks & Steven Spielberg.

----------


## traderman

ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΚΗ
ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ
ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗΣ

Αθήνα, 10 Μαρτίου 2010

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ

Από το Τμήμα Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος της Αθήνας σε συνεργασία με το Τμήμα Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος της Θεσσαλονίκης, στα πλαίσια του γενικότερου σχεδιασμού για την πάταξη του φαινομένου της «πειρατείας μέσω Διαδικτύου», διενεργήθηκε συντονισμένη αστυνομική επιχείρηση σε Αθήνα, Λάρισα, Πέλλα και Θεσσαλονίκη όπου σχηματίστηκαν δικογραφίες για ένδεκα (11) ημεδαπούς εκ των οποίων συνελήφθησαν οι έξι (6) κατηγορούμενοι για τον Νόμο περί Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας.

Στο Τμήμα Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος Αθηνών προσήλθε εκπρόσωπος της εταιρίας προστασίας οπτικοακουστικών έργων «Ε.Π.Ο.E.» και υπέβαλλε μήνυση, κατά των διαχειριστών ιστοσελίδας οι οποίοι από κοινού εκτός των άλλων ανέβαζαν (upload) και στην συνέχεια διαμοίραζαν χωρίς την προηγούμενη έγκριση των αρμόδιων εταιρειών, παράνομο ψηφιακό υλικό (τραγούδια, ταινίες και παιχνίδια) στην ιστοσελίδα www.gamato.info την οποία και είχαν την δυνατότητα να τροποποιούν και να υποστηρίζουν τεχνικά.

Κατόπιν των ανωτέρω και μετά από ψηφιακή ανάλυση των καταγγελλομένων κλιμάκια Αστυνομικών του Τμήματος Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος Αθηνών και Θεσ/νίκης την 9-3-2010 πραγματοποίησαν ταυτόχρονα με Εισαγγελικούς λειτουργούς κατ’ οίκον έρευνες όπου διαπιστώθηκε ότι οι συλληφθέντες συνδέονταν στην ιστοσελίδα www.gamato.info είτε ως διαχειριστές (MODERATOR) και προέβαιναν στον διαμοιρασμό ψηφιακών αρχείων (τραγούδια, ταινίες, παιχνίδια) είτε ως επίσημα μέλη (VIP member) και προέβαιναν εξίσου στο διαμοιρασμό ψηφιακών αρχείων (τραγούδια, ταινίες, παιχνίδια).

Παράλληλα μέσω της Διεθνούς Αστυνομικής Συνεργασίας ΙΝΤΕΡΠΟΛ ενημερώθηκαν οι αρμόδιες Αρχές Ευρωπαϊκής χώρας για τις δικές τους ενέργειες καθόσον δύο εκ των κατηγορουμένων διαμένουν στην αλλοδαπή.

Η εν λόγω ιστοσελίδα είχε 850.000 μέλη και δεχόταν καθημερινά 16.000.000 επισκέψεις όπου ήταν το δημοφιλέστερο Ελληνικό site παράνομου διαμοιρασμού Κινηματογραφικών Ταινιών ,Μουσικών κομματιών, Λογισμικού, Παιχνιδιών κ.α. με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει μεγάλη οικονομική ζημιά στις εταιρείες εμπορίας αυτών παράλληλα με την φοροδιαφυγή.

Από τις διενεργηθείσες έρευνες, κατασχέθηκαν συνολικά είκοσι επτά (29) σκληροί δίσκοι, εκ των οποίων οι δύο (2) εξωτερικοί, πέντε (5) φορητοί υπολογιστές, εξακόσιοι τέσσερις (604) οπτικοί ψηφιακοί δίσκοι.

Σύμφωνα με μελέτη που εκπονήθηκε από διεθνή εταιρεία ερευνών παρ’ όλο που πραγματοποιείται σημαντική πρόοδος στην καταπολέμηση της πειρατείας στη χώρα μας, αυτή τη στιγμή η Ελλάδα βρίσκεται στην τρίτη θέση μεταξύ των ευρωπαϊκών χωρών με το υψηλότερο ποσοστό πειρατείας, με 57%, ενώ τις άλλες δύο θέσεις καταλαμβάνουν η Βουλγαρία (68%) και η Ρουμανία (66%).

Η λιανική αξία μόνο για παράνομο λογισμικού –που αντιπροσωπεύει το απολεσθέν εισόδημα για την παγκόσμια βιομηχανία λογισμικού- ξεπέρασε το όριο των $50 δισ. για πρώτη φορά το 2009.

Με εξαίρεση τις απώλειες από τις ισοτιμίες, οι οικονομικές απώλειες για την Ελλάδα ανέρχονται σε €171 εκατομμύρια μόνο για παράνομο λογισμικό ενώ αν προσθέσουμε και τα Πνευματικά δικαιώματα από τις Κινηματογραφικές ταινίες ,μουσικά τραγούδια, παιχνίδια κ.α συνολικά οι απώλειες τα τελευταία 7 έτη σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες εκτιμήσεις των εταιρειών πλησιάζουν το 1 δις ευρώ, το οποίο μεταφράζεται σε λιγότερες θέσεις εργασίας και μειωμένη ανταγωνιστικότητα για τον εγχώριο κλάδο της Πληροφορικής, μουσικής και θεαμάτων.

Την εποπτεία όλων των ερευνών είχε ο Προϊστάμενος της Εισαγγελίας Αθηνών κ. Σακελλάκος Ιωάννης παράλληλα με την αρμόδια Εισαγγελέα για την Δίωξη των Ηλεκτρονικών Εγκλημάτων κ. Ράικου Ελένη. Οι συλληφθέντες μαζί με τις σχηματισθείσες δικογραφίες οδηγήθηκαν στους κατά τόπους αρμοδίους Εισαγγελείς.
http://www.astynomia.gr/index.php?op...emid=520&lang=

----------


## NT1G

έλεοc με τα διαφεύγοντα κέρδη.  :Thumb down: 
Πολλοί αν δεν το βρίσκαν τζάμπα δεν θα το αγοράζαν αυθεντικό.
Αλλά που να το καταλάβουν... :No no:

----------


## Nozomi

Με ποιά λογική συμπεραίνουν ότι αυτά που κατεβάζει (και τα υπολογίζουν σε τόσα μύρια) θα τα πλήρωνε ο χρήστης (αν δεν μπορούσε να τα κατεβάσει) ?

----------


## Banditgr

> φιλαρακι μου αν θελανε να χτυπησουν πραγματικά την πειρατεια θα υποχρεωναν το μπλοκαρισμα του rapidshare (πρωτιστως, αργοτερα και αλλων) μεχρι να εξαλειψει απο τους σκληρους του ΟΛΟ το παρανομο υλικό.
> 
> Αλλά βλέπεις δεν το κανουν, έχει χρημα εκει.


Δεν παίζει αυτό να γίνει. Υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα σε μια file hosting υπηρεσία και σε torrents. Tα rapidshare, megashares, hotfile, storage.to κτλ δεν φέρουν ευθύνη για τα αρχεία που θα ανεβάσει ο ΧΥΖ, οφείλουν μεν να τα κάνουν remove (και ban ενδεχομένως το account του offender) εφόσον διαπιστωθεί ότι παραπέμπουν σε copyrighted υλικό και το κάνουν ήδη, αλλά δεν έχουν νομικά δικαίωμα οι αρχές να "κλείσουν" την υπηρεσία μέχρι να εξαλειφθεί όλο το copyrighted content, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι αυτό δεν θα συνέβαινε ποτέ.




> Ούτε αυτό το καλαβαίνω να σου πω την αλήθεια. Υποτίθεται ότι οι ISP δεν παρακολουθούν τους χρήστες τους, έτσι δεν είναι; Οι ISP δίνουν στοιχεία για μία ip τους, αν τους δοθεί κάποια εισαγγελική εντολή για κακούργημα (εφόσον δηλαδή η δίωξη ξέρει ήδη ότι κάποια ip είναι ύποπτη για κάποιο αδίκημα), όχι ποιοι από τους χρήστες τους συνδέονται σε κάθε site, αυτό θα σήμαινε ότι παρακολουθούν τους πάντες...


Παρεξήγησες. Οι ISP *δεν θέλουν* να (ξανα)λειτουργήσει το μαμάτο και το κάθε μαμάτο. To λάθος του εν λόγω tracker ήταν ότι έγινε πολύ...δημοφιλής και "ανάγκασε" αυτούς που δεν έπρεπε (να το πούμε έτσι) να ασχοληθούν μαζί του. Οι ISP δεν θέλουν να πλήτεται ανεπανόρθωτα το bandwidth τους από κάτι τέτοια. Σκέψου τι θα γινόταν αν έβγαινε και 2ο μαμάτο, και 3ο κτλ.

----------


## anon

εαν το site ήταν εκτός ελλάδος, τότε το πως βρήκαν ποιοί ήταν οι διαχειριστές του λέει πολλά  :Whistle: 

Σύμφωνα με τους DNS Servers η τωρινή ΙΡ του gamato.info, βρίσκεται στην Ολλανδία hosted στην above.net.

Ερώτημα σε όλους: Πως γίνεται να βρείς ποιός ειναι moderator σε ένα site που βρίσκεται στην Ολλανδία;

Πιθανές απαντησεις.
1) Πήρε έγκριση (δικαστική) και μπήκε κατευθείαν στους servers στην ολλανδία που γίνεται hosted.
2) Καταγράψανε όποιον συνδεότανε στο gamato.info, και ανάλογα με το result που γύριζε σαν ιστοσελίδα (πχ έγραφε στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο αντί απλά member ή guest, έγραφε moderator ή VIP member κλπ). H καταγραφή γινόταν απο τους ΙSP Ελλάδος, που σημαίνει deep packet inspection

Το (1) είναι πιο εύκολο τεχνικά, πιο δύσκολο γραφειοκρατικά, γιατί σκεφτείτε ότι δεν είναι τρομοκρατία για να έχουμε ταχύτατες ενέργειες μεταξύ των χωρών, αλλά σίγουρα θα είναι μια αργη γραφειοκρατική διαδικασία, και η Ολλανδία είναι μια χώρα που υπερασπίζεται αρκετά τις ελευθερίες και θεωρώ ότι θα γινόταν θέμα εαν ερχόταν μια εισαγγελική εντολή να τους δώσουν πρόσβαση σε ένα server που γίνεται hosted εκεί.

Οπότε μένει το (2) που δείχνει αυτό που λέγαμε εδώ και καιρό, ότι όλοι οι πάροχοι χρησιμοποιούν εξοπλισμό deep packet inspection, πρωταρχικά για traffic shaping, αλλά τους δίνει και την δυνατότητα να φιλτράρουν έξυπνα απο τον τεράστιο όγκο των συνδέσεων, να απομονώσουν αυτές που τους ενδιαφέρουν, και φυσικά μετά να τις ταυτοποιήσουν με συγκεκριμένες τηλεφωνικές συνδέσεις πολύ εύκολα.

Η χρήση τέτοιας τεχνολογίας για κάτι που δεν υπόκειται σε τρομοκρατία (υποτίθεται ότι γιαυτές τις περιπτώσεις κρατάνε πλήρες log οι πάροχοι και μόνο), ούτε παιδοφιλία κλπ, επιτρέπεται απο την αρχή προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων; Μάλλον βλέπουμε μια πρώτη αρχή, ίσως και σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο.

----------


## Gap

Το μεγαλείο της γελοιότητας της ΕΠΟΕ φάνηκε όταν κινήθηκε νομίκα εναντίον ιστοσελίδας υποτιτλισμού.... οι υδροκέφαλοι κύριοι της ΕΠΟΕ αντί να κοιτάξουν να γίνουν δελεαστικοί (είτε με καλύτερες τιμές είτε με ποιοτικότερα αγαθά) στον καταναλωτή αυτούς τους δύσκολους καιρούς κάνουνε του κεφαλιού τους και χρησιμοποιούν νομικά μέσα για να καλύψουν την πλασματική χασούρα τους εθελεοτυφλώντας για όλα (βέβαια μπορεί μόνο αυτό να ξέρουν να κάνουν όντας κουτοπόνηροι χρηματοεισπράκτορες και τίποτα παραπάνω)... ας τα κλείσουν λοιπόν όλα αν μπορούν... για να δούμε τότε θα έχουν τα ίδια έσοδα προ-adsl εποχής....?

----------


## Georgevtr

> Με τα γεγονότα του Δεκεμβρίου, η εγχώρια κίνηση στο διαδίκτυο είχε πέσει κατά 70%. Πάρτι θα κάνουν οι ISP με την περίσσεια bandwidth που τους προέκυψε.


Διαφωνώ,διότι μετά το γεγονός του μαρτίου(ave Julia),η εγχώρια κίνηση αυξήθηκε 99%. :Razz:

----------


## baskon

Με αλλα λογια RIp για τον εν λογω tracker..
Αυτο που δε μπορω να καταλαβω είναι το πως καταφεραν να μαθουν ποιοι ειναι Moderators κλπ..
Ενταξει τις Ip τις βρισκουν..Αλλα πως γινεται να μαθουν και το ποιος ειναι Moderator απο τις χιλιαδες Ip Που συνδεονται στο tracker?
Λογικά δεν απαιτει πρόσβαση στον server?

----------


## Revolution

> ...πλησιάζουν το 1 δις ευρώ, το οποίο μεταφράζεται σε λιγότερες θέσεις εργασίας...


Ευαισθητοποιηθηκαν τα παλικαρια μας.....

----------


## tiffany

> Δεν παίζει αυτό να γίνει. Υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα σε μια file hosting υπηρεσία και σε torrents. Tα rapidshare, megashares, hotfile, storage.to κτλ δεν φέρουν ευθύνη για τα αρχεία που θα ανεβάσει ο ΧΥΖ, οφείλουν μεν να τα κάνουν remove (και ban ενδεχομένως το account του offender) εφόσον διαπιστωθεί ότι παραπέμπουν σε copyrighted υλικό και το κάνουν ήδη, αλλά δεν έχουν νομικά δικαίωμα οι αρχές να "κλείσουν" την υπηρεσία μέχρι να εξαλειφθεί όλο το copyrighted content, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι αυτό δεν θα συνέβαινε ποτέ.


Γιατί δεν φέρουν ευθύνη; Δεν το κατάλαβα; Είναι ή δεν είναι προστατευμάνο το αρχείο απο πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Δηλαδή αν εγώ έχω σπίτι μου ένα κιλό ναρκωτικά που τα "έφερε" και έθαψε στον κήπο ο σκύλος μου δεν θα μου φορέσουν βραχιολάκια;;;

Μάλλον στρέφονται σε φοιτητάκους και καθημερινούς ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν το χρήμα να κυνηγήσουν την υπόθεση. Το RS είναι εταιρία με πολλά φράγκα. Ή μήπως δεν ξέρουν τι γίνετε στα πανεπιστήμια όλης της Γης.

----------


## sotos65

> εαν το site ήταν εκτός ελλάδος, τότε το πως βρήκαν ποιοί ήταν οι διαχειριστές του λέει πολλά


Τον ιδιοκτήτη που πληρώνει (άρα κάπου θα καταγράφεται το όνομά του), και  ίσως είναι και διαχειριστής το καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά συνήθως υπάρχουν  διαχειριστές στα site που δεν έχουν σχέση με την ιδιοκτησία, ούτε  φαίνονται κάπου. Για να μην πω τώρα για mod ή vip που αναφέρονται στα  δημοσιεύματα. Πως τους βρήκαν αυτούς; 




> Με αλλα λογια RIp για τον εν λογω tracker..
> Αυτο που δε μπορω να καταλαβω είναι το πως καταφεραν να μαθουν ποιοι ειναι Moderators κλπ..
> Ενταξει τις Ip τις βρισκουν..Αλλα πως γινεται να μαθουν και το ποιος ειναι Moderator απο τις χιλιαδες Ip Που συνδεονται στο tracker?
> Λογικά δεν απαιτει πρόσβαση στον server?


Έλα ντε, γι αυτό αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ τόση ώρα, είναι πολύ περίεργο να έχουν τέτοια στοιχεία χωρίς πρόσβαση στον server...

Edit. Μετά την συμπλήρωση του anon, εκεί κάπου καταλήγουμε. Ότι μας παρακολουθούν μέχρι "βάθους", και μας δουλεύουν όταν λένε ότι δεν συμβαίνει αυτό. Μάλλον με vpn θα πρέπει να συνδεόμαστε από τώρα και έπειτα στο διαδίκτυο, για να έχουμε κάπως πιο ήσυχο το κεφάλι μας...

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Με αλλα λογια RIp για τον εν λογω tracker..
> Αυτο που δε μπορω να καταλαβω είναι το πως καταφεραν να μαθουν ποιοι ειναι Moderators κλπ..
> Ενταξει τις Ip τις βρισκουν..Αλλα πως γινεται να μαθουν και το ποιος ειναι Moderator απο τις χιλιαδες Ip Που συνδεονται στο tracker?
> Λογικά δεν απαιτει πρόσβαση στον server?


Από την στιγμή που υπάρχουν χρήστες ήταν εύκολο. Βλέπεις όνομα Uploader, βλέπεις ip uploader, βλέπεις οτι ο uploader είναι admin και τελείωσε.

----------


## Banditgr

> Γιατί δεν φέρουν ευθύνη; Δεν το κατάλαβα; Είναι ή δεν είναι προστατευμάνο το αρχείο απο πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Δηλαδή αν εγώ έχω σπίτι μου ένα κιλό ναρκωτικά που τα "έφερε" και έθαψε στον κήπο ο σκύλος μου δεν θα μου φορέσουν βραχιολάκια;;;


Δεν φέρουν ευθύνη διότι το κιλό δεν το έθαψε ο σκύλος σου, αλλά ο σκύλος του γείτονα που του νοικιάζεις το σπίτι. Δεν μπορούν να αστυνομεύουν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες χρήστες που ανεβάζουν αρχεία (και μάλιστα πολλές φορές protected/compressed αρχεία), δεν είναι ο ρόλος τους αυτός και δεν είναι ανθρωπίνως εφικτό να το κάνουν. Βάζουν στο TOS του service μια παράγραφο πχ του στυλ :


*Spoiler:*




			II. Upload Regulations

(1) Basically, users may save any file at RapidShare irrespective of the file format or of the file contents. Excluded, however, are files the possession and/or circulation of which is illegal, such as

    * - child pornography content,
    * - works the download of which violates third party copyrights;
    * - racist or violence-glorifying works,
    * - instructions to criminal offences against public peace.

This list is not conclusive.

(2) RapidShare will block access to such contents immediately after obtaining knowledge thereof and will delete them after an examination phase of 14 days. Furthermore, it will delete files which are identical to previously deleted files.

(3) With regard to users who violate these upload regulations, RapidShare is entitled to terminate the contractual relationship without notice , to block the access of the respective users to its services and/or to delete accounts of such users including all contents.
		



...σου πετάνε το μπαλάκι δηλαδή και σε πληροφορώ είναι 100% covered, σε περίπτωση "στραβής".

----------


## traderman

Παιζει και να ειχαν σαν μελη μερικους δικους τους μεσα.

----------


## sotos65

> Παιζει και να ειχαν σαν μελη μερικους δικους τους μεσα.


Προφανώς θα είχαν και δικούς τους ως μέλη, αλλά τα απλά μέλη δεν έχουν δυνατότητα να γνωρίζουν τις ip άλλων μελών και ακόμα περισσότερο των admin/mod.

----------


## anon

Εξηγησα πως τους βρήκαν. Για όσους δεν καταλαβαίνουν, είναι πολύ απλό. Οσοι έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει sniffers (πχ wireshark), σελίδες μη - κρυπτογραφημένες είναι ορατές μια χαρά.

Βάζουν στον πάροχο, να σνιφάρονται όλα τα πακέτα που περνούν, ορίζοντας ως φίλτρο, την σελίδα εισόδου και την αμέσως μετα σελίδα που στέλνει ο server. Δεν χρειάζεται να δείς τίποτα άλλο. Οποτε περνά μέσα απο έναν πάροχο, η σελίδα εισόδου (και αυτό βρίσκεται με deep packet inspection), αμέσως γίνεται trigger καταγραφής των πακέτων. Ο ανυποψίαστος χρήστης βάζει username/password, και πατάει το send. Η επόμενη σελίδα που του στέλνει ο server ειναι η πρώτη σελίδα (όπως και εδώ στο adslgr όπως και σε όλα τα sites), και συνήθως σε κάποιο σημείο γράφει welcome και μπλα μπλα, και επίσης κάποια στοιχεία του προφιλ σου, πχ member, ή moderator κλπ. Kαι αυτή η σελίδα που στέλνεται απο τον server φιλτράρεται, και κοιτάνε στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο τι ενδεικτικό έχει για τον χρήστη. Εαν πχ είναι member ή guest, το αγνοεί. Εαν είναι κάτι άλλο, καταγράφει την ΙΡ (ο πάροχος το ξέρει αυτό) του συνδρομητή που είναι moderator πχ στο εν λόγω site. Στην συνέχεια για τις ΙΡ αυτές, σε συνδιασμό με τα στοιχεία του παρόχου, βρίσκουνε ποιός συνδρομητής (τηλέφωνο) είχε την συγκεκριμένη ΙΡ εκείνη την ώρα (γιατί ειναι δυναμικές). Ετσι γίνεται η ταυτοποίηση.

Εαν είχαν encrypted σελίδες δεν θα βρίσκανε τίποτε... Τουλάχιστον τόσο εύκολα και γρήγορα.

----------


## baskon

> Από την στιγμή που υπάρχουν χρήστες ήταν εύκολο. Βλέπεις όνομα Uploader, βλέπεις ip uploader, βλέπεις οτι ο uploader είναι admin και τελείωσε.


Δε θυμαμαι σχεδον ποτέ να εχω δει admin να κανει Upload...
Και αν έχει κάνει ειναι εντελώς χαζό..
Εαν ο διαχειριστης δε κανει ποτέ Upload ,όπως και θα πρεπε να γινεται αν θελαν να μην ειναι τοσο ευαλωτοι πως αλλιως τους βρηκαν?

----------


## treli@ris

Δελτίο Τύπου της Γ.Α.Δ. Αττικής

----------


## nothing

> Παιζει και να ειχαν σαν μελη μερικους δικους τους μεσα.


το παιζει μαρεσε...

ενω των εταιρειων αυτων πιστευεις οτι δε κατεβαζουν παρανομα αυτοι...??
σιγα μη καταξοδευονται κιολας...

και φυσικα η ιδια πιπιλα που συνεχιζεται απο αυτους ετσι θα συνεχιζεται και απο εμας : φυσικα στο 90% αυτων που κατεβαινουν ο κοσμος δε θα πηγαινε να τα πληρωσει...

τελος παντων αυτη τη συζητηση την κανουμε καθε φορα και φυσικα δε κατηληγει ποτε καπου...



Off Topic


		φυσικα το rapid δε το πειραζουν γιατι υπαρχει ολοκληρο κυκλωμα απο πισω και παιζονται εκατομμυρια...
για το 90% ομως των αρχειων που ανεβαινουν παρανομα στα torrent κανεις δε ξερει φανταζομαι οτι ολα προερχονται απο rapid τα αρχικα εεε??? :Thinking: 
αυτο ομως δε το ψαχνουν ολοι αυτοι που τα κυνηγανε... :Mad:

----------


## Banditgr

Off Topic





> για το 90% ομως των αρχειων που ανεβαινουν παρανομα στα torrent κανεις δε ξερει φανταζομαι οτι ολα προερχονται απο rapid τα αρχικα εεε???


Kάνεις πλάκα φαντάζομαι. If anything, το αντίστροφο ισχύει τις περισσότερες φορές. Εκτός και αν δεν γνωρίζεις τα...σωστά forums και trackers  :Wink:

----------


## Nozomi

> Μάλλον στρέφονται σε φοιτητάκους και καθημερινούς ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν το χρήμα να κυνηγήσουν την υπόθεση. Το RS είναι εταιρία με πολλά φράγκα. Ή μήπως δεν ξέρουν τι γίνετε στα πανεπιστήμια όλης της Γης.


Το Rapidshare έχει σαν έδρα την Ελβετία αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

Νομίζεις ότι δεν έχουν ολόκληρο Νομικό Τμήμα με μαμάτους νομικούς που θα γνωρίζουν αν τους καλύπτει η Ελβετική Νομοθεσία ? 

Θα περιμένουν την Ελληνική Αστυνομία και την ΕΠΟΕ να τους πιάσει Κώτσους ?

Όσον αφορά τον εντοπισμό των admins, ο τρόπος που γράφει ο anon μου φαίνεται ο πλέον λογικός !

----------


## tiffany

@Banditgr Γιατί τα τορρεντάδικα δεν αναφέρουν κάτι σχετικό;;; Σου το γράφουν και με γραμματάρες. Άσχετα αν δεν κατεβάζουν το τόρρεντ. Αν και δεν διαβάζω ποτέ TOS πιστεύω ότι όλοι έχουν αυτές τις δικλείδες ασφαλείας. Πάντως θα επειμείνω στην γνώμη μου για τον Δαϋίδ και τον Γολιάθ. Αν κάνουν μήνυση φοβούνται ίσως μία νέα διαμάχη στύλ SCO vs Linux που στο τέλος έγινε SCO vs IBM και χρεωκόπησε η SCO. Αν και η βιομηχανία θεάματος είναι πολύ ισχυρή το διαδίκτυο είναι παρθένα περιοχή νομικά και καθώς πλέον υπάρχει η παγκοσμιοποίηση είναι πολύ δύσκολο να έχεις ανοιχτά μέτωπα σε 15 διαφορετικές χώρες με 15 διαφορετικές νομοθεσίες. Και ένα δεδικασμένο να υπάρξει υπέρ του πειρατή τότε..........

----------


## anon

Το rapidshare δεν το πειράζουν γιατί είναι καλυμμένο νομικά.

1. Λειτουργεί ως ιντερνετικός δικτυακός δίσκος για ανταλλαγή αρχείων μεταξύ ανθρώπων στο διαδίκτυο. Ως προς αυτή την έννοια δεν διαφοροποιείται από τα γνωστά trackers.
2. Δεν διατηρεί καμιάς μορφής λίστα, index, φόρουμ για τα περιεχόμενα που του έχουν φορτωθεί. Σε αντίθεση με τους γνωστούς trackers, που διαφημίζουν το περιεχόμενο τους (indexing/forums).
3. Έχει πολιτική που συμφωνείς ότι δεν ανεβάζεις κάτι παράνομο. Οχι όμως μόνο αυτό, αλλά συνέχεια κοιτάνε και διαγράφουν, πολλές φορές με αυτόματα bots.  Και στα trackers υποτίθεται ότι συμφωνείς να μην ανεβάζεις παράνομο υλικό, αλλά δεν γίνεται κάτι ουσιαστικό για την απομάκρυνση, πχ να υπάρχει σελίδα διαμαρτυρίας ώστε κάποιος να πεί ότι το συγκεκριμένο torrent προσβάλει δικαιώματα και να αφαιρεθεί (και ίσως να μπαναριστεί το μέλος που φορτώνει τέτοια).

Οπότε λογικό είναι το RapidShare να λειτουργεί εκ του ασφαλούς.

----------


## manicx

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kάνεις πλάκα φαντάζομαι. If anything, το αντίστροφο ισχύει τις περισσότερες φορές. Εκτός και αν δεν γνωρίζεις τα...σωστά forums και trackers




Off Topic


		Συνήθως η ροή είναι usenet->trackers->forums. Μόνη περίπτωση να μην πάει κάτι σε usenet είναι να μην είναι fan ο αρχικός scener.

----------


## nothing

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kάνεις πλάκα φαντάζομαι. If anything, το αντίστροφο ισχύει τις περισσότερες φορές. Εκτός και αν δεν γνωρίζεις τα...σωστά forums και trackers


οπως αγαπας...  :Smile:

----------


## Banditgr

> @Banditgr Γιατί τα τορρεντάδικα δεν αναφέρουν κάτι σχετικό;;; Σου το γράφουν και με γραμματάρες. Άσχετα αν δεν κατεβάζουν το τόρρεντ. Αν και δεν διαβάζω ποτέ TOS πιστεύω ότι όλοι έχουν αυτές τις δικλείδες ασφαλείας. Πάντως θα επειμείνω στην γνώμη μου για τον Δαϋίδ και τον Γολιάθ. Αν κάνουν μήνυση φοβούνται ίσως μία νέα διαμάχη στύλ SCO vs Linux που στο τέλος έγινε SCO vs IBM και χρεωκόπησε η SCO. Αν και η βιομηχανία θεάματος είναι πολύ ισχυρή το διαδίκτυο είναι παρθένα περιοχή νομικά και καθώς πλέον υπάρχει η παγκοσμιοποίηση είναι πολύ δύσκολο να έχεις ανοιχτά μέτωπα σε 15 διαφορετικές χώρες με 15 διαφορετικές νομοθεσίες. Και ένα δεδικασμένο να υπάρξει υπέρ του πειρατή τότε..........


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου σε γενικές γραμμές, η σημαντική διαφορά είναι το (3) που αναφέρει ο anon. Είναι σαφέστατα ευκολότερο να σβήσεις κάτι (και να ρίξεις και ένα account ban), από το να ψάχνεις το δίσκο του καθενός  :Smile: 

Αυτό που λέει ο manicx για τη "ροή" είναι το πιο ακριβές.

----------


## pan34

μαλλον θελει περισσοτερη προσοχη απο εδω και περα.Κατατοπιστικη η εξηγηση του anon

----------


## Billmg81

> Νομίζω ότι έχουμε και 2ο θύμα..
> 
> Τον μπλε-άσπρο


Ισχύει τελικά 100%! Έκλεισε προληπτικά αλλά έμαθα ότι μάλλον θα είναι -εκτός από προληπτικά- και ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ!  :Closed topic:

----------


## ionized

Ερωτηση:υπαρχει περιπτωση να κυνηγησουν και απλους members του gamato; :Thinking:

----------


## spyros_22 athens

παιδια να ροτισω κατι υπαρχει περιπτωση να κινδυνεψουν και οι χρηστες αυτου του σιτε??

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Η ιστοσελίδα μετά τη σύλληψη των υπευθύνων της σελίδας δεν λειτουργεί. Το gamato.info έχει 850.000 μέλη και είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι το ροζ DVD της Τζούλιας Αλεξανδράτου, έγινε download 900.000 φορές. Η Ελλάδα είναι η τρίτη χώρα στην Ευρώπη  στην πειρατεία, μετά τη Βουλγαρία και τη Ρουμανία.

----------


## Anasazi

> Η ιστοσελίδα μετά τη σύλληψη των υπευθύνων της σελίδας δεν λειτουργεί.* Το gamato.info έχει 850.000 μέλη και είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι το ροζ DVD της Τζούλιας Αλεξανδράτου, έγινε download 900.000 φορές.* Η Ελλάδα είναι η τρίτη χώρα στην Ευρώπη  στην πειρατεία, μετά τη Βουλγαρία και τη Ρουμανία.


Συνδέονται κάπως αυτά τα δύο?

----------


## NT1G

Λέτε να κρύβεται από πίσω η Αλεξανδράτου για τα διαφεύγοντα κέρδη; :Thinking:  :Thinking: 
900.000 downloads δεν είναι και λίγα. :Laughing:

----------


## sotos65

> Συνδέονται κάπως αυτά τα δύο?


Πως, από ότι γραφόταν τις τελευταίες ημέρες αφορμή για την μήνυση ήταν το συγκεκριμένο DVD, δηλαδή ότι η μήνυση έγινε ουσιαστικά από τον ιδιοκτήτη της εταιρείας που το κυκλοφόρησε (υπήρχαν και κάποιες απειλές με μηνύματα στο φόρουμ - κι όχι μόνο, και σε άλλο site με παρόμοιο περιεχόμενο, που το ανέφεραν αυτό)...

----------


## kostantis

Προβλεπεται λουκετο και στους 3 μεγαλους ελληνικους τρακερς οπως το βλεπω το πραμα...
Οι 2 απο τους 3 ειναι down ηδη..

----------


## Anasazi

> Πως, από ότι γραφόταν τις τελευταίες ημέρες αφορμή για την μήνυση ήταν το συγκεκριμένο DVD, δηλαδή ότι η μήνυση έγινε ουσιαστικά από τον ιδιοκτήτη της εταιρείας που το κυκλοφόρησε (υπήρχαν και κάποιες απειλές με μηνύματα στο φόρουμ - κι όχι μόνο, και σε άλλο site με παρόμοιο περιεχόμενο, που το ανέφεραν αυτό)...


Δηλαδη το site εκλεισε επειδη κατεβαζαν παρανομα το DVD της Αλεξανδρατου??

ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΑΥΤΑ!!!!

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## dhmk

Το site είχε μόνο torrents files ή και rapidshare links;

*Δεν έχω καταλάβει για τί ακριβώς τους έχουν συλλάβει.*

Γνωρίζουμε την υπόθεση της *mininova* στην Ολλανδία. Απλά της έδωσαν διορία (μετά από αρκετή δικαστική φασαρία) να αφαιρέσει τα παράνομα torrents και μόλις η διορία πέρασε, το έκανε και η υπόθεση τελείωσε.

Εδώ τι διαφορετικό, στην νομοθεσία, έχουμε;

Το συγκεκριμένο site είχε κυρίως torrents Ελληνικού περιεχομένου; Γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω την σημασία του όταν site σαν το pirate bay εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί κανονικά (παρά τα νομικά προβλήματα και τις καταδίκες) και είναι αληθινά παγκόσμιας εμβέλειας. Τι να κάνει μπροστά του το gamato;

Και φυσικά υπάρχουν ένα σωρό ξένα τορεντάδικα.

Δηλαδή, εκτός ίσως από κάποια googlo-εσοδα στους διαχειριστές, δεν βλέπω τι κατορθώνουν με αυτές τις συλλήψεις. Αν τα torrents γίνουν upload στο pirate bay ποια θα είναι, δηλαδή, η διαφορά όσο αφορά την καταπολέμηση της πειρατείας;

Βλακείες.

Πολύ πιθανόν δεν θα υπάρξει η παραμικρή καταδίκη. Απλά ταλαιπωρία μερικών.

----------


## ermis333

850.000 κλέφτες έχει η Ελλάδα απότι φαίνεται.....

Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να προβληματίζει αυτούς που κάνουν τις μυνήσεις, δε θα έπρεπε να είναι τα SITE, αλλά ποιοι ειναι οι λόγοι που οδηγούν 850Κ χρήστες να κατεβάζουν από το διαδύκτιο πράγματα και όχι να τα αγοράζουν.

----------


## ipo

> Ερωτηση:υπαρχει περιπτωση να κυνηγησουν και απλους members του gamato;





> παιδια να ροτισω κατι υπαρχει περιπτωση να κινδυνεψουν και οι χρηστες αυτου του σιτε??


Ξεκινήστε να τρέχετε μαζί με τους άλλους 848.998.  :Razz:

----------


## wnet

ψιλό-off topic

αν οι ISP μας φιλτράρουν και δώσαν έτσι εύκολα ότι στοιχεία χρειαζότανε (IPs Κλπ) πιστεύοντας πως θα γλυτώσουν bandwidth.... τότε να αρχίσουμε όλοι να κατεβάζουμε 10 Linux την ημέρα να διατηρήσουμε το bandwidth στα ίδια  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Πληκτροκράτορας

Οταν κινείσαι σε γκρίζες ζώνες, πρέπει να είσαι σε θέση να διατηρείς την ανωνυμία σου. Μια διαδικτυακή παρουσία-φάντασμα θα ήταν το λιγότερο στο οποίο θα έπρεπε να είχαν στοχεύσει. Απαιτεί φυσικά ένα στοιχειώδες τεχνολογικό και "νομικίστικο" υπόβαθρο, δεδομένου του καθεστώτος στο οποίο ζούμε. Φεύ, ούτε αυτό όμως. Δυστυχώς, η νοοτροπία του Ελληνα φαίνεται ακόμα και σε αυτά τα θέματα. Για όσους θυμούνται, πριν μερικούς μήνες είχε καταστεί εφικτή η ταυτοποίηση και αναζήτηση/προσαγωγή "υπευθύνων" βάσει του ότι επαίρονταν στο προσωπικό προφίλ τους στο Facebook πως ήταν διαχειριστές γνωστού tracker. Μα τι στρουθοκαμηλισμός είναι αυτός;

----------


## Sovjohn

> Εξηγησα πως τους βρήκαν. Για όσους δεν καταλαβαίνουν, είναι πολύ απλό. Οσοι έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει sniffers (πχ wireshark), σελίδες μη - κρυπτογραφημένες είναι ορατές μια χαρά.
> 
> Βάζουν στον πάροχο, να σνιφάρονται όλα τα πακέτα που περνούν, ορίζοντας ως φίλτρο, την σελίδα εισόδου και την αμέσως μετα σελίδα που στέλνει ο server. Δεν χρειάζεται να δείς τίποτα άλλο. Οποτε περνά μέσα απο έναν πάροχο, η σελίδα εισόδου (και αυτό βρίσκεται με deep packet inspection), αμέσως γίνεται trigger καταγραφής των πακέτων. Ο ανυποψίαστος χρήστης βάζει username/password, και πατάει το send. Η επόμενη σελίδα που του στέλνει ο server ειναι η πρώτη σελίδα (όπως και εδώ στο adslgr όπως και σε όλα τα sites), και συνήθως σε κάποιο σημείο γράφει welcome και μπλα μπλα, και επίσης κάποια στοιχεία του προφιλ σου, πχ member, ή moderator κλπ. Kαι αυτή η σελίδα που στέλνεται απο τον server φιλτράρεται, και κοιτάνε στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο τι ενδεικτικό έχει για τον χρήστη. Εαν πχ είναι member ή guest, το αγνοεί. Εαν είναι κάτι άλλο, καταγράφει την ΙΡ (ο πάροχος το ξέρει αυτό) του συνδρομητή που είναι moderator πχ στο εν λόγω site. Στην συνέχεια για τις ΙΡ αυτές, σε συνδιασμό με τα στοιχεία του παρόχου, βρίσκουνε ποιός συνδρομητής (τηλέφωνο) είχε την συγκεκριμένη ΙΡ εκείνη την ώρα (γιατί ειναι δυναμικές). Ετσι γίνεται η ταυτοποίηση.
> 
> Εαν είχαν encrypted σελίδες δεν θα βρίσκανε τίποτε... Τουλάχιστον τόσο εύκολα και γρήγορα.


Οι ISP δεν μπαίνουν σε αυτή τη διαδικασία (ας πούμε "enable tracing") χωρίς εισαγγελική εντολή / άλλης μορφής νομικό αίτημα από αρμόδια αρχή.

Προφανώς εκεί χρησιμοποιούν τις υποδομές και τα εργαλεία που υπάρχουν για περιπτώσεις cyber terrorism, child pornography, κτλ κτλ - αλλά διαφωνώ με την αιτίαση του ότι "εφαρμόζεται DPI / TS σε όλους τους χρήστες προκαταβολικά".

Αυτό που παρερμήνευσες είναι ότι εκτός από τον ιδιοκτήτη του server, που είναι στην Ολλανδία, υπάρχει και ο ιδιοκτήτης του DOMAIN.

Είδα ας πούμε ότι στον 1ο "γνωστό τράκερ" το domain ήταν από Αμερικάνο registrar με "privacy enabled", αλλά κόβω το κεφάλι μου ότι όποιος το κατοχύρωσε είχε (στην εταιρία-registrar) στοιχεία της δικής του πιστωτικής κάρτας / paypal / κτλ. Με τους αντίστοιχους τρομονόμους που ισχύουν στην Αμερική, DMCA και δε συμμαζεύεται, δεν είναι δύσκολο να έχει υπάρξει άρση του απορρήτου του χρήστη εντός λίγων ωρών, αν υπάρχει μήνυση / εισαγγελική παρέμβαση / κτλ.

Οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να πιαστούν με παρόμοιο τρόπο (ή απλά να τους... είχε στο MSN του ο κάτοχος του domain, you never know!)

----------


## Νikosanagn

Προσωπικά δεν θα μου λείψει καθόλου! Σιγά τον τράκερ ένα κ***χανείο ήταν!

----------


## nnn

> Οταν κινείσαι σε γκρίζες ζώνες, πρέπει να είσαι σε θέση να διατηρείς την ανωνυμία σου. Μια διαδικτυακή παρουσία-φάντασμα θα ήταν το λιγότερο στο οποίο θα έπρεπε να είχαν στοχεύσει. Απαιτεί φυσικά ένα στοιχειώδες τεχνολογικό και "νομικίστικο" υπόβαθρο, δεδομένου του καθεστώτος στο οποίο ζούμε. Φεύ, ούτε αυτό όμως. Δυστυχώς, η νοοτροπία του Ελληνα φαίνεται ακόμα και σε αυτά τα θέματα. Για όσους θυμούνται, πριν μερικούς μήνες είχε καταστεί εφικτή η ταυτοποίηση και αναζήτηση/προσαγωγή "υπευθύνων" βάσει του ότι επαίρονταν στο προσωπικό προφίλ τους στο Facebook πως ήταν διαχειριστές γνωστού tracker. Μα τι στρουθοκαμηλισμός είναι αυτός;


Αυτό ξαναπές το, αν δεν αυτοδιαφημιστούμε τι θα κάνουμε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mr.Anderson

> έλεοc με τα διαφεύγοντα κέρδη. 
> Πολλοί αν δεν το βρίσκαν τζάμπα δεν θα το αγοράζαν αυθεντικό.
> Αλλά που να το καταλάβουν...


Ρε φιλε, αυτο ακριβως μου ηρθε στο μυαλο μολις διαβασα το δελτιου τυπου....  :One thumb up:

----------


## Anasazi

Θυσιάστε 6.99 το μήνα και βρείτε την υγεία σας...και αφήστε τη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος να στριφογυρίζει...  :Cool:

----------


## no_logo

> Θυσιάστε 6.99 το μήνα και βρείτε την υγεία σας...και αφήστε τη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος να στριφογυρίζει...


δηλαδή;
εννοείς πληρωμένο rapidshare;

νομίζεις πως αυτό δεν θα το χτυπήσουν δηλαδή;  :Wink:

----------


## sotos65

> δηλαδή;
> εννοείς πληρωμένο rapidshare;
> 
> νομίζεις πως αυτό δεν θα το χτυπήσουν δηλαδή;


VPN μάλλον...

----------


## no_logo

> Λέτε να κρύβεται από πίσω η Αλεξανδράτου για τα διαφεύγοντα κέρδη;
> 900.000 downloads δεν είναι και λίγα.


και όμως 
σε άλλο ελληνικό tracker οταν ανέβηκε το dvd, υπήρξε ανακοίνωση της sirina, της εταιρίας παραγωγής, πως θα κινηθεί νομικά

Ακόμα και στο φόρουμ του gamato, χθες βράδυ που ανέβηκε η ειδηση για τις συλλήψεις ελεγαν πως είναι λόγω του dvd

----------


## nnn

Btw διάβασα όλα τα posts, θεωρείτε απίθανο να είναι inside job και κάποιος να έδωσε τους υπόλοιπους ?
Δεν μπορεί να είχε μόνο 12 VIP μέλη+Συντονιστές...

----------


## sotos65

> Btw διάβασα όλα τα posts, θεωρείτε απίθανο να είναι inside job και κάποιος να έδωσε τους υπόλοιπους ?
> Δεν μπορεί να είχε μόνο 12 VIP μέλη+Συντονιστές...


Καθόλου απίθανο, αρκεί να είναι κάποιος της δίωξης που κατάφερε να γίνει mod ώστε να βλέπει τις ip όλων των άλλων...

----------


## nnn

Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι της δίωξης, αν κάποιος από μέσα αποφάσισε να πάει μόνος του μια επίσκεψη .........

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Απο το zougla:

Ανάμεσα στους συλληφθέντες, οι οποίοι «χρίζονται» από τη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος ως διαχειριστές του torrent site, είναι ένας επιχειρηματίας, ένας στρατιωτικός της αεροπορίας που υπηρετεί στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα, ένας μουσικός και ένας ζαχαροπλάστης. Όλοι οι διαχειριστές γνωρίζονταν μεταξύ τους και είχαν επαφές.

----------


## sotos65

> Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι της δίωξης, αν κάποιος από μέσα αποφάσισε να πάει μόνος του μια επίσκεψη .........


Και έτσι πάει, όπως και να έχει σε αυτήν την περίπτωση μιλάμε για μία συνηθισμένη low tech καρφωτή!  :Thumb down:

----------


## ipo

> Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι της δίωξης, αν κάποιος από μέσα αποφάσισε να πάει μόνος του μια επίσκεψη .........


Οι moderator του adslgr κινδυνεύουμε να πάμε μέσα; Να προλάβω να φιλήσω τους δικούς μου πριν με μπαγλαρώσουν.  :Razz: 

Nnn, έτσι και με δώσεις, όταν βγω θα σε κυνηγάω.  :Razz:

----------


## WAntilles

> Οι Ιταλοί και οι Γάλλοι μεταγλωττίζουν τις ταινίες τους.


Και τις καταστρέφουν, αφού καταστρέφουν όλο το performance του ηθοποιού.




> Όσο για τα διάφορα site στο κατά πόσο είναι σοβαρά ή όχι ας τα κρίνουν με βάση τη γλώσσα μας και όχι την ποιότητα της δουλειάς. Δυστυχώς μου αρέσει να διαβάζω ελληνικούς υπότιτλους κτλ. Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι φασίστας, χρυσαυγήτης ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. καλό το demonoid και το χψβ αγγλικό site αλλα είμαστε και Έλληνες γαμώτη μου και πρέπει να μάθουμε να υποστηρίζουμε τον πλούτο της γλώσσας μας.


Δεν υποστηρίζεις τον πλούτο της γλώσσας σου με τους υπότιτλους.

Υποστηρίζεις την αμάθειά σου που δεν ξέρεις αγγλικά.

----------


## vothros

Συγκινούμαι...  http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/03/gamato_10.html

"...Αντί να πίασουνε τους εμπόρους ναρκωτικών που απειλούν τα παιδιά μας,πιάνουν αυτούς τους ανθρώπους που δρουν ως *αντικαταθλιπτικα* για μας που δεν έχουμε λεφτά για σινεμά και cd."
Τί είπε το παλικάρι....μεγάλη κουβέντα...

----------


## uncharted

> Καθόλου απίθανο, αρκεί να είναι κάποιος της δίωξης που κατάφερε να γίνει mod ώστε να βλέπει τις ip όλων των άλλων...


δεν χρειαζεσαι καν να εισαι mod για να βρεις την IP καποιου  :Whistle:  και ενας απλος user μπορει, αρκει να εχει τις καταλληλες γνωσεις...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Δεν υποστηρίζεις τον πλούτο της γλώσσας σου με τους υπότιτλους.
> Υποστηρίζεις την αμάθειά σου που δεν ξέρεις αγγλικά.


Γιαγιά απο σήμερα τέρμα αυτά που ήξερες.

Θα μάθεις μεξικάνικα αλλιώς τέρμα η Πάολα η φτωχή.

----------


## sotos65

> Και τις καταστρέφουν, αφού καταστρέφουν όλο το performance του ηθοποιού.


Και θα φρίξεις ακόμα περισσότερο όταν δεις τι κάνουν οι Πολωνοί και οι Ρώσοι!  :ROFL: 




> Δεν υποστηρίζεις τον πλούτο της γλώσσας σου με τους υπότιτλους.
> 
> Υποστηρίζεις την αμάθειά σου που δεν ξέρεις αγγλικά.


Δηλαδή εκτός από αγγλικά πρέπει να ξέρουν, γαλλικά, γερμανικά, ισπανικά, κινέζικα, ιταλικά, χίντι, ........................................... ;  :Whistle: 




> δεν χρειαζεσαι καν να εισαι mod για να βρεις την IP καποιου  και ενας απλος user μπορει, αρκει να εχει τις καταλληλες γνωσεις...


Πως; Έχει ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## Πληκτροκράτορας

> Πως; Έχει ενδιαφέρον...


Απλή γνώση του HTTP αρκεί. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperte...nsfer_Protocol και RFC 2616. Και ένα άκρως ευκολόπεπτο παράδειγμα, εικόνα σε forum signature που είναι hosted σε server στον οποίο έχεις πρόσβαση στα logs. Μετά λίγο social engineering και καλό timing.

----------


## no_logo

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να διοργανωθεί μια μορφή διαδικτυακής διαμαρτυρίας
Είναι κρίμα αυτοί οι άνθρωποι να μείνουν μόνοι τους
Ηταν καλά όταν χρησιμοποιούσαμε αυτές τις υπηρεσίες;

----------


## sotos65

> Απλή γνώση του HTTP αρκεί. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperte...nsfer_Protocol και RFC 2616. Και ένα άκρως ευκολόπεπτο παράδειγμα, εικόνα σε forum signature που είναι hosted σε server στον οποίο έχεις πρόσβαση στα logs. Μετά λίγο social engineering και καλό timing.


Άσε το social engineering, και πες μου αφού είναι τόσο εύκολο ποια είναι η ip μου,  :Smile: 
 (χωρίς να ρωτήσεις όμως κάποιον mod!  :No no: )

----------


## uncharted

> Πως; Έχει ενδιαφέρον...


ειπα να μην το πω δημοσια, αλλα με προλαβε ο Πληκτροκράτορας  :Smile: 

ps: το social engineering/good timing παρακαμπτεται ευκολα με εναν απλουστατο τροπο, αλλα μην τα λεμε ολα τα κολπα στην φορα, δεν ξερετε/ξερουμε ποιοι μπορει να μας διαβαζουν, οποτε ας μην τους δινουμε ιδεες  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: uncharted added 1 minutes and 27 seconds later ........




> Άσε το social engineering, και πες μου αφού είναι τόσο εύκολο ποια είναι η ip μου, 
>  (χωρίς να ρωτήσεις όμως κάποιον mod! )


ποσα μου δινεις για να στην βρω?  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Άσε το social engineering, και πες μου αφού είναι τόσο εύκολο ποια είναι η ip μου, 
>  (χωρίς να ρωτήσεις όμως κάποιον mod! )


*Για να μην δημιουργηθεί παρεξήγηση χωρίς λόγο, κανένας μα κανένας από την Σ.Ο δεν θα δώσει ποτέ σε άλλο μέλος την IP κανενός ούτε καν για αστείο.
*

----------


## sotos65

Εγώ θέλω την ip μου πάντως, από απλό μέλος... δεν με νοιάζει αν βγει στη φόρα. Θα την αλλάξω μετά...

----------


## ipo

> Άσε το social engineering, και πες μου αφού είναι τόσο εύκολο ποια είναι η ip μου


Να ποια είναι η IP σου:
άει πει μου



*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:

----------


## sotos65

> *Για να μην δημιουργηθεί παρεξήγηση χωρίς λόγο, κανένας μα κανένας από την Σ.Ο δεν θα δώσει ποτέ σε άλλο μέλος την IP κανενός ούτε καν για αστείο.
> *


No prob!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Πληκτροκράτορας

> Άσε το social engineering, και πες μου αφού είναι τόσο εύκολο ποια είναι η ip μου, 
>  (χωρίς να ρωτήσεις όμως κάποιον mod! )


Μα ήδη σου είπα! Ελεος με τη δυσπιστία, η IP σου (και του καθένα μας) δεν είναι το holy grail της ανωνυμίας. Δεν χρειάζεται να σου αποδείξω κάτι που είναι αυτονόητο για όλους όσοι ξέρουν πώς είναι δομημένο το internet. Request/response. Και το response θα είναι από τον server μου.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Επίσης δεν είδα να λέτε πουθενά ότι δικηγόρος της Τζούλιας είναι ο γνωστός μοντελοπνίχτης και άρα έχει τα φόντα να χοντρύνει τόσο το κυνήγι για το DVD της λεγάμενης.

----------


## vothros

Off Topic


		Ξεφεύγουμε λίγο από το θέμα μας...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Παιδιά, ο τρόπος που περιγράφει ο Πληκτροκράτορας θεωρητικά είναι εφικτό..

Αν εγώ σηκώσω εικόνα προφιλ μια απ το server μου και σου πω σε PM κάτι σε στύλ "μπες να δεις αυτό" ουσιαστικά έχω την IP σου.

----------


## sotos65

> Μα ήδη σου είπα! Ελεος με τη δυσπιστία, η IP σου (και του καθένα μας) δεν είναι το holy grail της ανωνυμίας. Δεν χρειάζεται να σου αποδείξω κάτι που είναι αυτονόητο για όλους όσοι ξέρουν πώς είναι δομημένο το internet. Request/response. Και το response θα είναι από τον server μου.


Δεν μου είπες τίποτα, αυτό που θέλω είναι να μου πεις ποια είναι η ip μου, όπως μπορείς να την βρεις από τα όποια στοιχεία καταγράφονται ή φαίνονται στο adslgr.com αυτή τη στιγμή, το ότι μπορεί γενικά να βρεθεί μία ip το γνωρίζω. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ενός απλού μέλους σε κάποιο φόρουμ με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο όμως η μέθοδος κι αν είναι αυτό εφικτό...

----------


## nnn

έλα στο msn να τα πούμε, κατέβασε αυτήν την εικόνα κλπ, δεν είναι δύσκολο να ψαρέψεις κάποιον πλέον.

----------


## sotos65

> Παιδιά, ο τρόπος που περιγράφει ο Πληκτροκράτορας θεωρητικά είναι εφικτό..
> 
> Αν εγώ σηκώσω εικόνα προφιλ μια απ το server μου και σου πω σε PM κάτι σε στύλ "μπες να δεις αυτό" ουσιαστικά έχω την IP σου.


Αυτό είναι που *δεν* εννοώ, δηλαδή με social engineering. Με ενδιαφέρει αν υπάρχει τεχνικός τρόπος ένα απλό μέλος να δει την ip ενός άλλου απλού μέλους, χωρίς λινκ, φωτό, ή τρίτους server (και χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιο bug στο λογισμικό του φόρουμ που βγάζει φόρα παρτίδα όλες τις ip σε κοινή θέα)...

........Auto merged post: sotos65 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ξεφεύγουμε λίγο από το θέμα μας...




Off Topic


		έχει ενδιαφέρον όμως, εξάλλου τι άλλο να πεις για το θέμα

----------


## uncharted

> Αυτό είναι που *δεν* εννοώ, δηλαδή με social engineering. Με ενδιαφέρει αν υπάρχει τεχνικός τρόπος ένα απλό μέλος να δει την ip ενός άλλου απλού μέλους, χωρίς λινκ, φωτό, ή τρίτους server (και χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιο bug στο λογισμικό του φόρουμ που βγάζει φόρα παρτίδα όλες τις ip σε κοινή θέα)...


τεχνικος τροπος ειναι και ο apache (οπως και το admin panel), δεν ειναι social engineering (aka "ψαρεμα")

μαγικες μεθοδοι δεν υπαρχουν, δεν ειναι κανενας θεος




> (και χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιο bug στο λογισμικό  του φόρουμ που βγάζει φόρα παρτίδα όλες τις ip σε κοινή θέα)...


ε χαιρω πολυ, πως προκυπτουν τα vulnerabilities αν οχι απο bug? ειπαμε, δεν ειναι κανενας θεος

----------


## hostolis

> Δεν μου είπες τίποτα, αυτό που θέλω είναι να μου πεις ποια είναι η ip μου, όπως μπορείς να την βρεις από τα όποια στοιχεία καταγράφονται ή φαίνονται στο adslgr.com αυτή τη στιγμή, το ότι μπορεί γενικά να βρεθεί μία ip το γνωρίζω. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ενός απλού μέλους σε κάποιο φόρουμ με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο όμως η μέθοδος κι αν είναι αυτό εφικτό...


Αυτό που λέει ο DSLaManiaC.



> Παιδιά, ο τρόπος που περιγράφει ο Πληκτροκράτορας θεωρητικά είναι εφικτό..
> 
> Αν εγώ σηκώσω εικόνα προφιλ μια απ το server μου και σου πω σε PM κάτι σε στύλ "μπες να δεις αυτό" ουσιαστικά έχω την IP σου.


Μπορεί να σου στείλει pm με μια συγκεκριμένη εικόνα ανεβασμένη σε δικό του server π.χ. με [img] tags και ο browser σου θα κατεβάσει αυτόματα την εικόνα. Από τα logs του server μπορει να δει απο ποια IP «κατέβηκε» η εικόνα.

----------


## sotos65

> τεχνικος τροπος ειναι και ο apache (οπως και το admin panel), δεν ειναι social engineering (aka "ψαρεμα")
> 
> μαγικες μεθοδοι δεν υπαρχουν, δεν ειναι κανενας θεος
> 
> 
> ε χαιρω πολυ, πως προκυπτουν τα vulnerabilities αν οχι απο bug? ειπαμε, δεν ειναι κανενας θεος


Καλά εδώ πάμε τώρα και σε hacking! Προσωπικά πάντως αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος τρόπος, χωρίς ψάρεμα (ανάμεσα του είναι και η εικόνα από άλλο server, για να μην επαναλαμβανόμαστε), να βρω εγώ ως απλό μέλος τη δικιά σου ip. Μόνο από τυχαία περιστατικά, ψάρεμα, κάποιο bug, hacking...

----------


## Πληκτροκράτορας

> Αυτό είναι που *δεν* εννοώ, δηλαδή με social engineering. Με ενδιαφέρει αν υπάρχει τεχνικός τρόπος ένα απλό μέλος να δει την ip ενός άλλου απλού μέλους, χωρίς λινκ, φωτό, ή τρίτους server (και χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιο bug στο λογισμικό του φόρουμ που βγάζει φόρα παρτίδα όλες τις ip σε κοινή θέα)...


Το internet δεν είναι ένα αποστειρωμένο δωμάτιο με κλειδωμένες πόρτες. Εχεις απενεργοποιήσει τα signatures των μελών του adslgr? Αν όχι, γιατί μου μιλάς για μη τρίτους server? Το social engineering αναφερόταν στο πώς θα ξέρω ποια από όλες τις IPs που θα έχω στα log μου είναι η δικιά σου. Οχι στο πώς θα έχω *και* την δικιά σου. 

Και δύο παραδείγματα για να πειστείς. Οι εικόνες στα e-mail είναι απενεργοποιημένες by default σε σοβαρούς clients και φυσικά στο gmail. Γιατί νομίζεις; Δεύτερο: Δεν έχεις δει signatures σε φόρουμ που σου λένε την IP σου και ποιον ISP/browser χρησιμοποιείς; Πώς νομίζεις ότι γίνεται;

Αλλά επειδή πλατιάζουμε, μπορεί κάποιος να στα αναλύσει μέσω PM. Εγώ το δωρεάν το εξάντλησα, και δεν θέλω να μιλήσω για το ποιος είμαι / τι κάνω ως μέσο διαπιστευτηρίων.

----------


## Beelzebub

Καλά αν ο λόγος είναι το DVD της τζούλιας τι να πω...μια κοπέλα ουσιαστικά εκδίδει τον εαυτό της για το χρήμα...βγάζει πολλαπλάσια από όσα βγάζει ένας εργαζόμενος με δουλειά ενός χρόνου αλλά πρέπει να δώσουμε το καλό παράδειγμα και να μη χαθεί cent σε αυτή τη περίπτωση...Πρέπει να συντηρηθεί αυτή η κατάσταση...να ακολουθήσουν και άλλες μετά...Δεν γίνεται να κλείσει η επιχείρηση έτσι?

----------


## uncharted

> Καλά εδώ πάμε τώρα και σε hacking! Προσωπικά πάντως αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος τρόπος, χωρίς ψάρεμα (ανάμεσα του είναι και η εικόνα από άλλο server, για να μην επαναλαμβανόμαστε), να βρω εγώ ως απλό μέλος τη δικιά σου ip. Μόνο από τυχαία περιστατικά, ψάρεμα, κάποιο bug, hacking...


sorry, αλλα τα εχεις μπερδεψει στο μυαλο σου, δεν ειναι ψαρεμα, ουτε hacking (ημαρτον, σιγα μην μπει και στον σκληρο σου δισκο), *ειναι γνωση του πως δουλευει το πρωτοκολλο HTTP*

ψαρεμα ειναι να εχεις μπατζανακη τον μητσο που ειναι αντμιναρας στο ταδε φορουμ και να σου "σφυριξει" την IP του ταδε χρηστη (ευτυχως αυτο δεν συμβαινει σε σοβαρα sites οπως εδω, παρα μονο σε κατι παρακμιακα)




> Το internet δεν είναι ένα αποστειρωμένο  δωμάτιο με κλειδωμένες πόρτες. Εχεις απενεργοποιήσει τα signatures των  μελών του adslgr? Αν όχι, γιατί μου μιλάς για μη τρίτους server? Το  social engineering αναφερόταν στο πώς θα ξέρω ποια από όλες τις IPs που  θα έχω στα log μου είναι η δικιά σου. Οχι στο πώς θα έχω *και* την δικιά  σου. 
> 
> Και δύο παραδείγματα για να πειστείς. Οι εικόνες στα e-mail είναι  απενεργοποιημένες by default σε σοβαρούς clients και φυσικά στο gmail.  Γιατί νομίζεις; Δεύτερο: Δεν έχεις δει signatures σε φόρουμ που σου λένε  την IP σου και ποιον ISP/browser χρησιμοποιείς; Πώς νομίζεις ότι  γίνεται;


απολυτα σωστος και διαβασμενος  :One thumb up:  λιγο myth debunking ποτε δεν εβλαψε κανεναν

----------


## ipo

> Δεύτερο: Δεν έχεις δει signatures σε φόρουμ που σου λένε την IP σου και ποιον ISP/browser χρησιμοποιείς; Πώς νομίζεις ότι γίνεται;


Αυτό τρέχει local και το βλέπει μόνο ο χρήστης. Δεν το βλέπει αυτός που έχει την υπογραφή.

----------


## sotos65

Βρε θα μου πείτε την ip μου, ή να πάω αλλού;  :Smile:  
Βαρέθηκα να περιμένω...

----------


## Πληκτροκράτορας

> Αυτό τρέχει local και το βλέπει μόνο ο χρήστης. Δεν το βλέπει αυτός που έχει την υπογραφή.


Εννοείται αυτό. Αναφερόμουν στο πώς δουλεύει το πρωτόκολλο. Στο παράδειγμά μας, αντίστοιχα, αυτός που έχει την υπογραφή έχει και τον server στον οποίο γίνεται host το dynamically generated γραφικό.

----------


## asgan

> Ρε φιλε, αυτο ακριβως μου ηρθε στο μυαλο μολις διαβασα το δελτιου τυπου....


ΕΤΣΙ. Έλεος με τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη ρε μάγκες των εταιριών.
Προκειμένου να γίνει τρομολαγνεία και να "στοιχειοθετηθεί" σοβαρό αδίκημα, πολλαπλασιάζουν κάτι εκατομμύρια χρήστες επί κάτι εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ταινίες ή βίντεο κλιπ ή τραγούδια. Και στο τέλος παρουσιάζονται περίπου σαν τον Μπιλ λάντεν οι κάτοχοι των site.

Λες και θα γίνονταν ποτέ οι αντίστοιχες πωλήσεις. 

Και να και η Ιντερπολ και η τρομολαγνεία να βαράει κόκκινο.....

----------


## blackwar

Κριμα στους admins και ολους που δουλευαν εκει...Τωρα αρχιζω να φοβαμαι και γω...Υπαρχει προβλημα και για members???

----------


## Anasazi

> δηλαδή;
> εννοείς πληρωμένο rapidshare;
> 
> νομίζεις πως αυτό δεν θα το χτυπήσουν δηλαδή;


Η Rapidshare (και λεω "Η" γιατι ειναι εταιρεια) ειναι νομιμοτατη,μεχρι και το που βρισκονται οι εγκαταστασεις ειναι γνωστο.

Και ποιος θα χτυπησει εταιρεια εκατομμυριων,ειδικα με τις ρυθμισεις και τους ορους που εχει? 

Κανεις δε μπορει.

Cyber terrorists win.  :Cool:

----------


## MNP-10

> Το gamato.info έχει 850.000 μέλη και είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι το ροζ DVD της Τζούλιας Αλεξανδράτου, έγινε download 900.000 φορές.


Πως γινεται αυτο? 850.000 ατομα εκαναν 900.000 φορες download?  :Thinking:

----------


## uncharted

> Η Rapidshare (και λεω "Η" γιατι ειναι εταιρεια) ειναι νομιμοτατη,μεχρι και το που βρισκονται οι εγκαταστασεις ειναι γνωστο.
> 
> Και ποιος θα χτυπησει εταιρεια εκατομμυριων,ειδικα με τις ρυθμισεις και τους ορους που εχει? 
> 
> Κανεις δε μπορει.
> 
> Cyber terrorists win.


καλο-χρυσο το rapidshare, αλλα δεν θα πληρωνα ποτε για υπηρεσια με περιορισμενο ογκο κατεβασματος (και να σε αναγκαζει να σκασεις κι αλλα για more gb, aka ογκοχρεωση)

ο ελληνας θα το ξεχασει το rapidshare μολις δουμε σοβαρο upload (και πολυ καλα θα κανει), ρωτα και κανεναν σουηδο με τα μπουρια που εχουν εκει πανω πως κατεβαζουν  :Wink:

----------


## tiffany

> Και τις καταστρέφουν, αφού καταστρέφουν όλο το performance του ηθοποιού.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν υποστηρίζεις τον πλούτο της γλώσσας σου με τους υπότιτλους.
> 
> Υποστηρίζεις την αμάθειά σου που δεν ξέρεις αγγλικά.


Για το πρώτο θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ.

Όσο για το δεύτερο αυτό μου έλειπε να μάθω να διαβάζω αγγλικά ώστε να απολαμβάνω την ποίηση του Ρίτσου και του Καββαδία στην αλλοδαπή. Ένας από τους λόγους που μου άρεσε το συγκεκριμένο site ήταν τα Ελληνικά βιβλία κάθε είδους που είχε μέσα. Βλέπεις έχω το βίτσιο να διαβάζω πολλά βιβλία ακόμη και στο κινητό μου. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω μέσα Καββαδία, Tolkien, William Gibson, Αριστοφάνη, Λουκιανό κτλ κτλ. Αντί να παίζω με το προσωπο-βιβλίο διαβάζω και κάτι να ξεστραβωθώ

----------


## wnet

> Πως γινεται αυτο? 850.000 ατομα εκαναν 900.000 φορες download?


αχαχαχ καλό!

----------


## Anasazi

> καλο-χρυσο το rapidshare, αλλα δεν θα πληρωνα ποτε για υπηρεσια με περιορισμενο ογκο κατεβασματος (και να σε αναγκαζει να σκασεις κι αλλα για more gb, aka ογκοχρεωση)
> 
> ο ελληνας θα το ξεχασει το rapidshare μολις δουμε σοβαρο upload (και πολυ καλα θα κανει), ρωτα και κανεναν σουηδο με τα μπουρια που εχουν εκει πανω πως κατεβαζουν


Στη Σουηδια ημουν 20 μερες το καλοκαιρι και ειδα.

29 ταινιες σε 1 ωρα κατεβασα μεσω Rapidshare.

Παντως απο το να κρεμομαι απο τον καθε seed , τα 7 ευρω δεν ειναι τιποτα.

----------


## Banditgr

> Κριμα στους admins και ολους που δουλευαν εκει...Τωρα αρχιζω να φοβαμαι και γω...Υπαρχει προβλημα και για members???


Για members δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κίνδυνος, από την άποψη ότι δεν θα κάτσει να ασχοληθεί κανένας. Αυτά περί κερδών που ακούγονται είναι περισσότερο για κατανάλωση, δεν νομίζω ότι είχε κανείς την ελπίδα να αποσπάσει (σοβαρά) χρήματα από τους admins  :ROFL:  Απώτερος στόχος ήταν να κλείσει ο tracker. Όσο για το κρίμα σε αυτούς που "δούλευαν" εκεί, ας μη το σχολιάσουμε γιατί θα ξεφύγει η συζήτηση  :Cool:

----------


## uncharted

> Στη Σουηδια ημουν 20 μερες το καλοκαιρι και ειδα.


ωραια, με κανεναν σουηδο (ή σουηδεζα  :Razz: ) δεν μιλησες να σου πει πως κατεβαζουν εκει περα?  :Thinking: 




> 29 ταινιες σε 1 ωρα κατεβασα μεσω Rapidshare.


εξαντλησες δηλαδη σχεδον ολο το οριο σου μεσα σε μια ωρα μολις... τωρα αυτο δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο, επιλογη σου βεβαια




> Παντως απο το να εξαρταμαι απο τον καθε seed , τα 7 ευρω δεν ειναι τιποτα.


ειναι γιατι σκεφτεσαι σαν ελληνας, οχι σαν σουηδος  :Razz: 

εκει περα που λες ειναι ευρυτατα διαδεδομενα τα DC hubs, αν και τωρα νομιζω εχουν παρει την σκυταλη τα torrents... οταν εχεις γιγαμπιτο μπουρι, με τα peanuts του RS θα ασχοληθεις?  :Smile: 
θα κατεβασεις αυτο που θες και θα το αφησεις και καμποσο ανοιχτο να seedαρει με ταχυτητες LAN  :Wink:

----------


## intech

> Πως γινεται αυτο? 850.000 ατομα εκαναν 900.000 φορες download?


Κάποιοι θα ειχαν disconnects :Razz: .

Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, άλλωστε αμα ξεκινήσει το κατέβασμα, καταφράφεται σαν download, ανεξάρτητα αν ολοκληρωσει (συγνώμη εννοώ ολοκληρωθει :Very Happy: ), κάτι απαραίτητο με το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο.

----------


## Anasazi

Με φιλοξενησε ενας φιλος μου,οποτε μιλουσα με σουηδους συνεχως. (ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥΗΔΕΖΕΣ  :One thumb up:  )

Ε,ενταξει....20 GB ανα τρεις μερες ειναι,νομιζω.

Κατεβαζεις πανω απο 30 ταινιες σε 3 μερες? 

Τα φοβαμαι τα torrents πολυ...ακομα θυμαμαι μερικα που μου εμειναν στη μεση επειδη ξαφνικα οι seeds εγιναν 0  :Crying:

----------


## MADx2

παντως θα ήθελα να δω τους τεχνικούς τρόπους που χρησιμοποιήσαν για να τους εντοπίσουν θα ήταν πραγματικά πολύ ενδιαφέρον.
επίσης ενα αλλο ερωτημα ειναι πως μεσα σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα ( αν ολα εγιναν για την τζουλια) καταφεραν να τους εντοπίσουν? 
Μήπως υπήρχε παρακολούθηση απο πριν και αν ναι πως εγινε χωρις συγκαταθεση εισαγγελέα?

----------


## cool11

Και τωρα τι θα κανουμε διχως gamato kai bluewhite? 
Ξενο περιεχομενο οσο θες, αλλα απο ελληνικο σκουρα τα πραγματα?

----------


## zombie_wireless

Να ρωτήσω κάτι, τα μέλη κινδυνεύουν...;


Δεν κατέβαζα αλλά είχα γίνει μέλος και τελευταία στιγμή δεν ενεργοποίησα το λογαριασμό...

----------


## wnet

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι, τα μέλη κινδυνεύουν...;
> 
> 
> Δεν κατέβαζα αλλά είχα γίνει μέλος και τελευταία στιγμή δεν ενεργοποίησα το λογαριασμό...


να βάλουν μέσα 800.000 μέλη και να αφήσουν έξω τους μεγαλοκλέφτες που κατακλέψαν την Ελλάδα πάει  πολύ.......

----------


## giwrgosth

Off Topic






> Υποστηρίζεις την αμάθειά σου που δεν ξέρεις αγγλικά.


Αμάθεια να μην γνωρίζεις τη αγγλική σαβουρογλώσσα???  :Wall: 





> Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να διοργανωθεί μια μορφή διαδικτυακής διαμαρτυρίας
> Είναι κρίμα αυτοί οι άνθρωποι να μείνουν μόνοι τους
> Ηταν καλά όταν χρησιμοποιούσαμε αυτές τις υπηρεσίες;


+1000!!!!

----------


## kyrnikos

> παντως θα ήθελα να δω τους τεχνικούς τρόπους που χρησιμοποιήσαν για να τους εντοπίσουν θα ήταν πραγματικά πολύ ενδιαφέρον.
> επίσης ενα αλλο ερωτημα ειναι πως μεσα σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα ( αν ολα εγιναν για την τζουλια) καταφεραν να τους εντοπίσουν? 
> Μήπως υπήρχε παρακολούθηση απο πριν και αν ναι πως εγινε χωρις συγκαταθεση εισαγγελέα?


σε άλλη χώρα ζεις μου φαίνεται  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

είναι γνωστό ότι τουλάχιστον ένας ISP παρακολουθεί την κίνηση για δικούς του, οικογενειακούς, λόγους και αφού βρει αυτό που τον ενδιαφέρει κάποιο άλλο μέλος της οικογένειας προχωράει σε καταγγελία με ονόματα και διευθύνσεις.
Μετά ο εισαγγελέας δίνει άδεια και ο ISP ξανα-ανακαλύπτει τα ενοχοποιητικά στοιχεία σε συνεργασία με την δίωξη.

Ξέρει κανείς τι προβλέπει ο ελληνικός νόμος στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση εφόσον δεν φιλοξενούσαν το υλικό αυτό καθαυτό αλλά μόνο πληροφορία για το πως να το βρει κάποιος ;

----------


## zombie_wireless

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι, τα μέλη κινδυνεύουν...;
> 
> 
> Δεν κατέβαζα αλλά είχα γίνει μέλος και τελευταία στιγμή δεν ενεργοποίησα το λογαριασμό...





> να βάλουν μέσα 800.000 μέλη και να αφήσουν έξω τους μεγαλοκλέφτες που κατακλέψαν την Ελλάδα πάει  πολύ.......


 :One thumb up:

----------


## tsavman

Πάντως ο tracker του γαλανόλευκου συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί, παρόλο που το index είναι down..  :Whistle:

----------


## Banditgr

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από no_logo
> 
> Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να διοργανωθεί μια μορφή διαδικτυακής διαμαρτυρίας
> Είναι κρίμα αυτοί οι άνθρωποι να μείνουν μόνοι τους
> Ηταν καλά όταν χρησιμοποιούσαμε αυτές τις υπηρεσίες;


Σιγά μην γίνει και πορεία στη Σταδίου από το ΠΑΜΕ. Σοβαρευτείτε. Ένας tracker έκλεισε, δεν ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου, διέξοδοι υπάρχουν άπειροι για τους "τολμηρούς". Αυτός που παρανομεί εν γνώση του καλό θα ήταν να το καταλαβαίνει και λίγο και να μη ζητάει ρέστα, διότι οι ακόμα μεγαλύτερες παρανομίες άλλων ή/και η αισχροκέρδια δεν τον νομιμοποιούν. Οι Ρομπέν των δασών έχουν πεθάνει. Τους έχουμε θάψει.




> Ξέρει κανείς τι προβλέπει ο ελληνικός νόμος στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση εφόσον δεν φιλοξενούσαν το υλικό αυτό καθαυτό αλλά μόνο πληροφορία για το πως να το βρει κάποιος ;


Συνέργεια σε πειρατεία/κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας.

----------


## voger

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι, τα μέλη κινδυνεύουν...;
> 
> 
> Δεν κατέβαζα αλλά είχα γίνει μέλος και τελευταία στιγμή δεν ενεργοποίησα το λογαριασμό...


Αν απλά είσαι μέλος και δεν έχεις ανεβάσει/κατεβάσει κάτι δεν έχεις τίποτα να φοβάσαι.  Δεν μπορεί να στοιχειοθετηθεί κάποια κατηγορία. Δεν έκανες κάποια παρανομία που συμπλήρωσες μία φόρμα κάπου στο Internet.

 Αν, λέω αν κυνηγήσουν μέλη θα πάνε στους τακτικούς χρήστες με μεγάλο ratio. Και εκεί το ratio από μόνο του δεν λέει κάτι. Θα πρέπει να τους πιάσουν με τα πράσα στο χέρι. Κοινός αν βρούνε logs στον server ή αν το κατέβαζαν και  οι αστυνομικοί και κατέγραφαν τις IP. Το θυμόσαστε το περιστατικό με τον Fin;

----------


## FREEDOMMAN

Ρε μάγκες και τώρα τι κάνουμε? Καμιά σελίδα άλλη για torrent?

----------


## blackwar

@FREEDOMMAN = 100αδες σελιδες υπαρχουν(κανε search στο google)...Εδω απο τι ξερω απαγορευονται τετοιες συζητησεις..

----------


## intech

> Ρε μάγκες και τώρα τι κάνουμε? Καμιά σελίδα άλλη για torrent?


Λάθος φόρουμ διάλεξες, για τέτοιου είδους ερωτήσεις. :Thumb down:

----------


## PrisonBreak-7-

Ρε παιδιά σκεφτείτε λίγο και τους διαχειριστές μιας σελίδας που προσπαθούν να κρατήσουν ισορροπίες....



Off Topic


		Αν θέλετε να χτυπήσετε κάποιον χτυπήστε την ΕΠΟΕ

----------


## guzel

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αν θέλετε να χτυπήσετε κάποιον χτυπήστε την ΕΠΟΕ


ναι ναι γκαζακια στην εποε  :Laughing:

----------


## vlad

Ειμαι πατερασ δυο παιδιων :Respekt: στην περιπτωση που παμε σινεμα θα χρειαστω τουλαχιστον 50ευρο!!γιατι να μην κατεβασω κατι το οποιο δεν μου κοστιζει τιποτα.Και τελος το θεωρω αδικο το κλεισιμο καποιον ιστοσελιδων με την δικαιολογια οτι χανει το κρατοσ χρηματα.Ναι φταιει το gamato για τα χρεη που εχουμε σαν κρατοσ.τελοσ αμα το σινεμα δεν ηταν ειδοσ πολυτελειασ και το εισητηριο ηταν λιγο πιο φτηνο,δεν θα υπηρχε κανενασ λογος να κατεβασω καποια ταινια :Sad:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Σιγά μην γίνει και πορεία στη Σταδίου από το ΠΑΜΕ. Σοβαρευτείτε. Ένας tracker έκλεισε, δεν ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου


O no_logo δε λέει να κάνουμε πορεία για το κλείσιμο της σελίδας, αλλά να υπάρξει υποστήριξη στους υπευθύνους της. Που το βρίσκεις το παράλογο? Κάποιοι άνθρωποι που μας πρόσφεραν κάποιες "υπηρεσίες" είναι κατηγορούμενοι. Εμείς που λαμβάναμε αυτές τις "υπηρεσίες" δε θα πρέπει να τους στηρίξουμε με κάποιο τρόπο?

----------


## Nozomi

> παντως θα ήθελα να δω τους τεχνικούς τρόπους που χρησιμοποιήσαν για να τους εντοπίσουν θα ήταν πραγματικά πολύ ενδιαφέρον.
> επίσης ενα αλλο ερωτημα ειναι πως μεσα σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα ( αν ολα εγιναν για την τζουλια) καταφεραν να τους εντοπίσουν? 
> Μήπως υπήρχε παρακολούθηση απο πριν και αν ναι πως εγινε χωρις συγκαταθεση εισαγγελέα?


Απλό παράδειγμα:
Ειπώθηκε από κάποιον ότι ορισμένοι είχαν αναρτήσει στο προφίλ τους στο Φατσοβιβλίο την πληροφορία (περήφανοι) ότι ήταν Διαχειριστές σε γνωστό tracker !
Πόσοι γνωρίζετε ότι κάποια παληκάρια (της γνωστής Υπηρεσίας) σκανάρουν το Φατσοβιβλίο χρησιμοποιώντας fake profiles ? Λογικό είναι, αυτή είναι η δουλειά τους...

Όσον αφορά κάποια γραφικά περί διαμαρτυρίας, ας μην γελιόμαστε. 
Πιστεύω ότι έπιασαν μόνο Διαχειριστές για συγκεκριμένο λόγο (να κλείσει το site).
Προσωπικά θεωρώ αστείο να επιστρατεύονται επιχειρήματα του στυλ "ε, και τι έγινε ? Μόνο αυτοί κλέβουν σ' αυτή την χώρα", "δικαίωμα του καθενός στην πειρατία" κτλ
Ας παραδεχθούμε ότι απ' την στιγμή που παρανόμησες, ας σε πιάσουν θα υποστείς τις συνέπειες του Νόμου και τέρμα.
Κατ' εμέ, αν μπαίνεις σε μια τέτοια ιστορία, θα πρέπει να ξέρεις στοιχειωδώς να κρυφτείς, και όταν σε πιάσουν να έχεις έτοιμη την νομική βοήθεια και να γνωρίζεις τι μπορούν να σου κάνουν.
Είτε είσαι ζαχαροπλάστης, είτε ΕΠΟΠ...

----------


## voger

Off Topic


		Και εδώ που τα λέμε nnn γιατί στο τμήμα με τα downoloads δεν υπάρχει και το office με το crack του; Θέλετε να λέγεστε και τεχνολογικό forum. :Laughing: 



Σουρνουμε που σούρνουμε τόσα στους ISP/Εταιρίες κινητής/Καταστήματα/διαφόρους άλλους, τα links στα warez λείπουν από το adslgr να πάει όλη η ομάδα μέσα  :Laughing:

----------


## intech

Αν αληθεύει η πληροφορία, οτι υπήρχε οικονομικό ώφελος (ανεξατητως του ποσο μικρό η μεγάλο ηταν - γιατί ακούγονται και υπερβολές-), τότε δεν μπορώ να τους δικαιολογήσω.

----------


## johnthegeeks

Πάντως παρατηρώ ότι κανείς δεν έχει εθισμό στο downloading...  :Whistle: .

 Εγώ πάντως θέλω να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί:

1) Θα σταματήσουμε να βλέπουμε ψωνάρες...

2) Θα βελτιωθούν οι επι πληρωμή ψυχαγωγικές υπηρεσίες.

 Μακάρι να βλέπαμε το US iTunes στην Ελλάδα.
Εγώ τουλάχιστον μουσική κατεβάζω από το Amazon UK MP3. Χαμηλές συνήθως τιμές με ευκολία. Κρίμα που χρειάζεται Proxy :Sorry: .  :One thumb up:

----------


## guzel

> Πάντως παρατηρώ ότι κανείς δεν έχει εθισμό στο downloading... .
> 
>  Εγώ πάντως θέλω να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί:
> 
> 1) Θα σταματήσουμε να βλέπουμε ψωνάρες...
> 
> 2) Θα βελτιωθούν οι επι πληρωμή ψυχαγωγικές υπηρεσίες.
> 
>  Μακάρι να βλέπαμε το US iTunes στην Ελλάδα.
> Εγώ τουλάχιστον μουσική κατεβάζω από το Amazon UK MP3. Χαμηλές συνήθως τιμές με ευκολία. Κρίμα που χρειάζεται Proxy.


δε θα σαι με τα καλα σου και μην κανει διαφημισεις  :Wink:

----------


## Πληκτροκράτορας

> Μακάρι να βλέπαμε το US iTunes στην Ελλάδα. Εγώ τουλάχιστον μουσική κατεβάζω από το Amazon UK MP3. Χαμηλές συνήθως τιμές με ευκολία. Κρίμα που χρειάζεται Proxy.


Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να δω κάτι αντίστοιχο του εξ Αμερικής Netflix να υπάρχει ως επιλογή και για εμάς τους υπόλοιπους. Το υπάρχον καθεστώς των "πλαγίων οδών" εν μέρει (τονίζω, _εν μέρει_) συντηρείται λόγω της έλλειψης εναλλακτικών τρόπων διάθεσης του υλικού αλλά και των περιορισμών (λέγε με DRM).

----------


## johnthegeeks

> δε θα σαι με τα καλα σου και μην κανει διαφημισεις


Κατανοώ ότι όλα αυτά είναι ακριβά, αλλά σκέψου ότι ένα μέρος του περιορισμού της πειρατείας στις άλλες χώρες είναι ότι υπάρχουν επαρκείς υπηρεσίες. Στην Ελλάδα δε μπορείς να αγοράσεις ταινίες και μουσικά βίντεο κλιπ. 

Θα σε χάλαγε να είχες όλες τις ταινίες με 1.50EUR(US iTunes) σε Full HD? :Thinking:

----------


## Koala_

Το video της Τζούλιας φταίει... Πολλά τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη! :Razz:

----------


## johnthegeeks

> Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να δω κάτι αντίστοιχο του εξ Αμερικής Netflix να υπάρχει ως επιλογή και για εμάς τους υπόλοιπους. Το υπάρχον καθεστώς των "πλαγίων οδών" εν μέρει (τονίζω, _εν μέρει_) συντηρείται λόγω της έλλειψης εναλλακτικών τρόπων διάθεσης του υλικού αλλά και των περιορισμών (λέγε με DRM).


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα! :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: johnthegeeks πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το video της Τζούλιας φταίει... Πολλά τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη!


Κι αυτό σταματήσαν να το πουλάνε!! Τώρα δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση, εκτός από το κατέβασμα! Αυτοί φταίνε!! :Razz:

----------


## intech

> Κατανοώ ότι όλα αυτά είναι ακριβά, αλλά σκέψου ότι ένα μέρος του περιορισμού της πειρατείας στις άλλες χώρες είναι ότι υπάρχουν επαρκείς υπηρεσίες. Στην Ελλάδα δε μπορείς να αγοράσεις ταινίες και μουσικά βίντεο κλιπ. 
> 
> Θα σε χάλαγε να είχες όλες τις ταινίες με 1.50EUR(US iTunes) σε Full HD?


Αυτό που ΕΠΙΣΗΣ έχει σημασία, ειναι οτι θα διάλεγες, τι να δείς, αφού θα το πλήρωνες σε αυτή την τιμή και οχι κάθε σαβούρα (φυσικά η αξιολόγηση ανάλογα με τις προτιμήσεις του καθενός ).

*@Πληκτροκράτορας* 

 Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να δω κάτι αντίστοιχο του εξ Αμερικής Netflix να υπάρχει ως επιλογή και για εμάς τους υπόλοιπους. Το υπάρχον καθεστώς των "πλαγίων οδών" εν μέρει (τονίζω, _εν μέρει_) συντηρείται λόγω της έλλειψης εναλλακτικών τρόπων διάθεσης του υλικού αλλά και των περιορισμών (λέγε με DRM). 


Φυσικά και συμφωνώ :One thumb up:

----------


## guzel

> Κατανοώ ότι όλα αυτά είναι ακριβά, αλλά σκέψου ότι ένα μέρος του περιορισμού της πειρατείας στις άλλες χώρες είναι ότι υπάρχουν επαρκείς υπηρεσίες. Στην Ελλάδα δε μπορείς να αγοράσεις ταινίες και μουσικά βίντεο κλιπ. 
> 
> Θα σε χάλαγε να είχες όλες τις ταινίες με 1.50EUR(US iTunes) σε Full HD?


δεν φτάνει που θα δω και θα ακούσω αθλιοαμερικανιές θα πληρώσω και από πάνω ? ε όχι.. καλύτερα RS και παράνομα torrents τουλάχιστον δεν θα νιώθω βλάκας :Wink:

----------


## johnthegeeks

Για το DRM δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχούμε, αφού περιορίζεται σιγά, σιγά... :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: johnthegeeks πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> δεν φτάνει που θα δω και θα ακούσω αθλιοαμερικανιές θα πληρώσω και από πάνω ? ε όχι.. καλύτερα RS και παράνομα torrents τουλάχιστον δεν θα νιώθω βλάκας


Σου μιλάω για ελληνική έκδοση αυτού. Και όλα αυτά που κατεβάζεις χαζοαμερικανιές είναι. Μη μου πείς ότι κατεβάζεις μονό ελληνικές παραγωγές... :Thumb down:

----------


## dr Wankel

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί αλλά εκτός των 2 trackers δεν ανοίγει το site υποτίτλων που είχε κλείσει παλιότερα και αυτό που φιλοξενεί τα αρχεία dll. των ελληνικών Windows...

----------


## Finn

> Αν απλά είσαι μέλος και δεν έχεις ανεβάσει/κατεβάσει κάτι δεν έχεις τίποτα να φοβάσαι.  Δεν μπορεί να στοιχειοθετηθεί κάποια κατηγορία. Δεν έκανες κάποια παρανομία που συμπλήρωσες μία φόρμα κάπου στο Internet.
> 
>  Αν, λέω αν κυνηγήσουν μέλη θα πάνε στους τακτικούς χρήστες με μεγάλο ratio. Και εκεί το ratio από μόνο του δεν λέει κάτι. Θα πρέπει να τους πιάσουν με τα πράσα στο χέρι. Κοινός αν βρούνε logs στον server ή αν το κατέβαζαν και  οι αστυνομικοί και κατέγραφαν τις IP. Το θυμόσαστε το περιστατικό με τον Fin;


Το θυμάμαι εγώ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Koala_

Off Topic


		για τους υπόλοιπους που δεν θυμόμαστε, για δώστε κανα Link.

----------


## Finn

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13169

----------


## zombie_wireless

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: johnthegeeks πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Κι αυτό σταματήσαν να το πουλάνε!! Τώρα δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση, εκτός από το κατέβασμα! Αυτοί φταίνε!!


Kυκλοφορεί σε torrent.... :Thumb down: 
Έλεος....
 :Thumb down:

----------


## Nozomi

Καλά βρε παιδιά, η μοναδική διάσταση του γαμάτου ήταν οι ταινίες και τα τραγούδια (αυτό βλέπω να αναφέρετε οι περισσότεροι) ?

Το εν λόγω site είχε αξιόλογο υλικό e-books και ελληνικών documentaries.

Προσωπικά θα πλήρωνα μια συνδρομή για να βρίσκω τέτοιο υλικό.

Αλλά να έχεις εξασφαλισμένο seed και όχι να παρακαλάς να σου δώσουν (αφορά το σπάνιο υλικό)...

----------


## johnthegeeks

Αν αυτό το υλικό είναι νόμιμο να κυκλοφορεί έτσι και non-copyrighted θα πρέπει να μείνει και να μην τα διαγράψουν όλα... :Whistle:

----------


## Nozomi

Για πολλούς Έλληνες του Εξωτερικού, το να βρίσκουν κάποια αξιόλογα ελληνικά ντοκυμαντέρ, όπως και εκπομπές (που είτε δεν είχαν δει-είτε θέλουν να τις έχουν στο αρχείο τους) ηταν και είναι πολύ σημαντικό !

Δεν γνωρίζω ελληνικά κανάλια που να προσφέρουν αυτή την δυνατότητα (δεν μιλάω για streaming απ' το site του καναλιού αλλά για κανονικό κατέβασμα με κάποια συνδρομή).

----------


## johnthegeeks

Αναγκαστικά πρέπει να περιοριστούμε στις "πολυτέλειες" της Ελλάδας σε αυτούς τούς τομείς...

----------


## blugosi

Ωραία! Να μη χάσουν τίποτε οι εταιρείες!

Πληροφοριακά, έχω μία δισκοθήκη περί τα 2000 LP Ελληνικής εκτύπωσης δεκαετιών 70-80 και λίγο 90. Τα 3/4 έχουν χάλια ποιότητα ήχου από όταν αγοράστηκαν , επειδή οι δισκογραφικές στην Ελλάδα χρησιμοποιούσαν τις μήτρες για υπερβολικό αριθμό δίσκων και οι δίσκοι έβγαιναν σκάρτοι. Για αυτό αγοράζαμε και δίσκους εισαγωγής πληρώνοντας φυσικά καπέλο.


Τότε οι "θιγμένες" εταιρείες είχαν το μαχαίρι, είχαν και το πεπόνι και μας γδέρνανε. Άλλαξαν οι καιροί, και η πειρατεία πήρε τεράστια έκταση ακριβώς γι αυτό το λόγο.

Η μόνη αντίδραση που μας μένει είναι το μποϊκοτάζ. Προσωπικά κατέβαζα, άκουγα και όσα μου άρεσαν τα αγόραζα κιόλας... Τη σαβούρα τη έσβηνα.

Η εξέλιξη των γαμάτων με έχει συγχίσει. Αντί να πά να πιάσουνε κανέναν κλέφτη, κανέναν από αυτούς που σπάνε τα μαγαζιά στις διαδηλώσεις, κανέναν που φοροδιαφεύγει, κανέναν καταχραστή, κανέναν φακελλάκια μεγαλογιατρό , πήγαν να πιάσουν τους γαμάτους.

Δεν ξαναδίνω φράγκο στις εταιρείες, ειδικά στην Ελλάδα. Μόνο αν αναγκαστώ θα ξανααγοράσω οτιδήποτε, και ΠΑΝΤΑ από ξένο μαγαζί.

----------


## steli0s

> Μακάρι να βλέπαμε το US iTunes στην Ελλάδα.
> Εγώ τουλάχιστον μουσική κατεβάζω από το Amazon UK MP3. Χαμηλές συνήθως τιμές με ευκολία. Κρίμα που χρειάζεται Proxy.



Μουσικη μπορεις να κατεβασεις και απο το 7digital.com (Αγγλικο σε λιρες).
Περιορισμους σε IP, οπως στο Amazon και στο Play δεν εχεις.
Πληρωνεις και με PayPal αν θες.



Off Topic


		Εγω εχω αγορασει πολλες φορες απο το Αμερικανικο iTunes (σειρες, μουσικη κτλ). Οι τιμες ειναι πιστευω ακομα χαμηλοτερες (σε σχεση με την λιρα) και θεμα με proxy δεν ειχα. Κατεβαζα κανονικα με την Ελληνικη IP μου.

Ειχε ειπωθει και εδω στο forum νομιζω παλαιοτερα. Το μονο που χρειαζεσαι ειναι μια giftcard (εχει απειρες στο ebay).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> εαν το site ήταν εκτός ελλάδος, τότε το πως βρήκαν ποιοί ήταν οι διαχειριστές του λέει πολλά 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τους DNS Servers η τωρινή ΙΡ του gamato.info, βρίσκεται στην Ολλανδία hosted στην above.net.
> 
> Ερώτημα σε όλους: Πως γίνεται να βρείς ποιός ειναι moderator σε ένα site που βρίσκεται στην Ολλανδία;
> 
> Πιθανές απαντησεις.
> 1) Πήρε έγκριση (δικαστική) και μπήκε κατευθείαν στους servers στην ολλανδία που γίνεται hosted.
> 2) Καταγράψανε όποιον συνδεότανε στο gamato.info, και ανάλογα με το result που γύριζε σαν ιστοσελίδα (πχ έγραφε στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο αντί απλά member ή guest, έγραφε moderator ή VIP member κλπ). H καταγραφή γινόταν απο τους ΙSP Ελλάδος, που σημαίνει deep packet inspection
> ...


υποθετικα θα συμφωνησω απολυτα μαζι σου για το Νο2 ετσι τους επιασαν πιστευω και εγω.

αλλωστε το "δωρεαν" που διαφημιζει ο καθενας + τα κερδη απο τις συνδρομες που ειτε υποχρεωνει τους χρηστες ειτε το κανουν για να εχουν δικαιωματα + τα κερδη απο τις διαφημισεις

ενοχλει καπως...

----------


## johnthegeeks

> Μουσικη μπορεις να κατεβασεις και απο το 7digital.com (Αγγλικο σε λιρες).
> Περιορισμους σε IP, οπως στο Amazon και στο Play δεν εχεις.
> Πληρωνεις και με PayPal αν θες.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> ...


Δυστηχώς μπορώ μόνο να έχω Amazon Gift Card από PaysafeCard, γιατί είμαι ανήλικος.  :Smile:

----------


## steli0s

> Δυστηχώς μπορώ μόνο να έχω Amazon Gift Card από PaysafeCard, γιατί είμαι ανήλικος.


Prepaid καρτα απο τραπεζα (Eurobank, Πειραιως κτλ) δεν μπορει να βγαλει ενας ανηλικος;

----------


## AgentWolf

Οι τρόποι για να βρει κάποιος IP από members του gamato είναι οι εξής:

1) Να έχει full πρόσβαση στον server.
2) Να κάνουν οι ISPs της Ελλάδας logging όλο το traffic.
3) Το social engineering χρησιμοποιώντας κάποια εικόνα σε δικό σου server.
4) Να έχεις κάποιον "δικό σου" μέσα, moderator και πάνω.
5) Στοιχεία από το domain registration (κάρτα visa, paypal κλπ)
6) Μέσω μιας διαφήμισης που βάζεις στο site και συνεννοείσε να πληρώσεις βάζοντας τα λεφτά σε κάποια κάρτα, σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό ή σε paypal.
7) Να κατεβάζεις ένα torrent με λίγους peers, και να συγκρίνεις την peer list του torrent client που χρησιμοποιείς, με την peer list που σου δίνει το gamato στα στοιχεία της σελίδας του torrent.

Για μένα, το πιο πιθανό στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, μου φαίνεται το (7).

Στην σελίδα με τις λεπτομέρειες ενός torrent, έχει πλήρη την peer list (και τους seeders και τους leechers), με το όνομά τους, και το ποσοστό που έχουν κατεβάσει.
Στον torrent client, έχεις λίστα με τις IP των peers και το ποσοστό που έχουν κατεβάσει.
Οπότε συγκρίνοντας αυτές τις δύο λίστες, έχεις αντιστοιχία IP με usenames.

Την μέθοδο αυτή (όσο κι αν φαίνεται απίστευτο), την χρησιμοποιώ αρκετές φορές για να βρω την IP από φίλους μου, οι οποίοι είναι τόσο στόκοι που δεν μπορούν να μου διαβάσουν το περιεχόμενο της σελίδας whatismyipaddress.com

ΥΓ: Όλοι οι παραπάνω τρόποι, είναι "ηλεκτρονικοί", καθώς θα πρέπει να έχεις τεχνογνωσία για να τους ολοκληρώσεις. Τώρα όμως που το σκέφτομαι, υπάρχει κι ένας τρόπος συμβατικός. Παίζει το ενδεχόμενο λοιπόν, να ήρθαν σε επαφή οι αστυνομικοί (undercover), με τους διαχειριστές, και να τους είπαν και καλά ότι θέλουν να αγοράσουν το site έναντι ενός μεγάλου χρηματικού ποσού, οι διαχειριστές να πίστεψαν ότι θα γίνουν εκατομμυριούχοι και να όρισαν συνάντηση. Πολύ επιστημονική φαντασία, αλλά παίζει σαν μια μικρή πιθανότητα.

----------


## sdikr

> Οι τρόποι για να βρει κάποιος IP από members του gamato είναι οι εξής:
> 
> 1) Να έχει full πρόσβαση στον server.
> 2) Να κάνουν οι ISPs της Ελλάδας logging όλο το traffic.
> 3) Το social engineering χρησιμοποιώντας κάποια εικόνα σε δικό σου server.
> 4) Να έχεις κάποιον "δικό σου" μέσα, moderator και πάνω.
> 5) Στοιχεία από το domain registration (κάρτα visa, paypal κλπ)
> 6) Να κατεβάζεις ένα torrent με λίγους peers, και να συγκρίνεις την peer list του torrent client που χρησιμοποιείς, με την peer list που σου δίνει το gamato στα στοιχεία της σελίδας του torrent.
> 
> ...


Απο την στιγμή που υπάρχει εντολή εισαγγελέα,  γίνονται πολλά παραπάνω.

άνετα δηλαδή μπαίνει καταγραφή για 1,2,3 κλπ  μήνες

----------


## hikesl

Αντε και διεθνής 

http://torrentfreak.com/six-bittorre...o-more-100310/

----------


## djbok21

Αντί να μπουνε φυλακή όλα τα λαμογια που κλέβαν τόσα χρόνια , εξαιτίας των οποίων ξεβρακώνουν 
τώρα όλους τους Έλληνες πολίτες τρέχουν να συλλάβουν τους admin από τον tracker ....
Έλεος σ' αυτή την χώρα  ......

----------


## MNP-10

> Απο την στιγμή που υπάρχει εντολή εισαγγελέα,  γίνονται πολλά παραπάνω.
> 
> άνετα δηλαδή μπαίνει καταγραφή για 1,2,3 κλπ  μήνες


Αν ο εισαγγελεας διαταξει αρση απορρητου για πειρατια, τοτε εχει δρασει αντισυνταγματικα, καθοτι η αρση απορρητου πρεπει να γινεται μονο για *ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑΤΑ*. 

Ο Σανιδας μπορει να εχει αντισυνταγματικη γνωματευση περι αυτου, αλλα η ΑΔΑΕ ειναι εναρμονισμενη και στο γραμμα και στο πνευμα του συνταγματος - ζητώντας στους ISPs να μη δινουν τα στοιχεια.

----------


## dhmk

Αν στους servers βρέθηκαν μόνο torrent files και τίποτα παραπάνω, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν σοβαρές κατηγορίες για να τους προσάψουν.

Υπερβολικός ζήλος άσχετων εισαγγελέων, της διώξης ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος και απλώς πρακτικές εκφοβισμού της ΕΠΟΕ, που κάτι πρέπει να εμφανίσει ότι κάνει.

Στο τέλος θα αποδειχθεί φούσκα η όλη υπόθεση.

----------


## Zer0c00L

σας διαφευγει ομως μια μικρη λεπτομερεια που ξερουν οσοι ειναι νομικοι-δικηγοροι

για αυτο που λες φιλε sdikr απαιτει να συντρεχει λογος ποινικου αδικηματος για να γινει αρση απορρητου και ταυτοποιηση IP με φυσικο-νομικο προσωπο και απο οσο ξερω τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα δεν ειναι ποινικο αδικημα ουτε σε ελλαδα ουτε σε ευρωπη.

ο παροχος συμφωνω οτι κραταει αρχειο με τις IP κτλ (για διαφορους λογους) η οτι μπορει να παρακολουθει την κινηση αλλα ολα αυτα τα στοιχεια τα κραταει εκεινος.

παντως ο παροχος που εμπλεκεται μεχρι τωρα ειναι δυο γνωστες εταιρειες (απο το γραμμα F....... και απο το γραμμα H........)για τις τακτικες τους ο κακος παροχος (απο το γραμμα O.....) που ολοι βριζουμε αρνηθηκε να δωσει στοιχεια λεγοντας οτι δεν καλυπτεται νομικα.

για αυτο συμφωνω με τον φιλο anon οτι εγινε απο καποιον ISP αλλα με παρανομο τροπο (οπως και με την περιπτωση της NOVA) κτλ 

αρα αν εχουν ενα καλο δικηγορο ελευθεροι και ωραιοι θα ειναι.

αρση απορρητου για μη ποινικο αδικημα ειναι παρανομη και διωκεται ποινικα για οποιον το κανει.
υπαρχουν και στο διαδικτυο οι σχετικες διαταξεις του ελληνικου και ευρωπαικου δικιαου για οποιον θελει να το ψαξει.

ποινικο αδικημα ειναι η παιδικη πορνογραφια - τρομοκρατια - οπλα - ναρκωτικα κτλ.

επισης συμφωνα με πληροφοριες ολο το σκηνικο που εγινε με τους 3 ελληνικους τορρεντ τρακερ που απο οτι φαινεται θα κλεισουν (και θα ελευθερωθει το ατιμο BW) που πιανει συμφωνα με αυτα που λετε (το ιντερνετ για μενα παντως πεταει σημερα) κρυβεται η εταιρεια παραγωγης του γνωστου DVD με την γνωστη τραγουδιστρια-μοντελο κτλ....

Υ.Σ αντι για την πειρατεια (ειτε αφορα τους γνωστους αλλοδαπους και ολο το κυκλωμα , ειτε αφορα τα γνωστα μαγαζια , ειτε αφορα τις γνωστες ιστοσελιδες) δεν πανε να πιασουν κανενα λαμογιο κλεφτη που μας εχουν οδηγησει σε αυτο το χαλι απο το 80 εως σημερα λεω εγω.

----------


## karavagos

> παντως ο παροχος που εμπλεκεται μεχρι τωρα ειναι δυο γνωστες εταιρειες (απο το γραμμα F....... και απο το γραμμα H........)για τις τακτικες τους ο κακος παροχος (απο το γραμμα O.....) που ολοι βριζουμε αρνηθηκε να δωσει στοιχεια λεγοντας οτι δεν καλυπτεται νομικα.


Και φυσικά έχεις αδιάσειστα στοιχεία όπως πάντα.

----------


## djbok21

> επισης συμφωνα με πληροφοριες ολο το σκηνικο που εγινε με τους 3 ελληνικους τορρεντ τρακερ που απο οτι φαινεται θα κλεισουν (και θα ελευθερωθει το ατιμο BW) που πιανει συμφωνα με αυτα που λετε (το ιντερνετ για μενα παντως πεταει σημερα) κρυβεται η εταιρεια παραγωγης του γνωστου DVD με την γνωστη τραγουδιστρια-μοντελο κτλ....


Πραγματικά ελπίζω να είναι αστικός μύθος το συγκεκριμένο .....

----------


## sotos65

> κρυβεται η εταιρεια παραγωγης του γνωστου DVD με την γνωστη τραγουδιστρια-μοντελο κτλ....


...πορνοστάρ πλέον!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile: 

Παρεμπιπτόντως (και ως αφορμή τα περί πειρατίας), το παρακάτω έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον, πρέπει να έχει αναφερθεί ξανά, ακροθιγώς, αλλά το γεγονός ότι πάνε να περάσουν νόμους από πίσω πόρτες είναι πάρα πολύ άσχημο για την "δημοκρατική" Ευρώπη.

http://www.ana-mpa.gr/anaweb/user/se...ndoc%3D8465142
http://www.lambrinidis.gr/PSE/index...._1157&aid=2735




> *Πλήρη διαφάνεια των διαπραγματεύσεων για  την εμπορική συμφωνία σχετικά με τα παραποιημένα προϊόντα και την  "πειρατεία" (ACTA)* 
>     ΚΟΙΝΟΒΟΥΛΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΑΣΟΚ ΣΤΟ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΟ ΚΟΙΝΟΒΟΥΛΙΟ
> 
>     Γραφείο Σταύρου Λαμπρινίδη
> 
>     Αντιπροέδρου του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου
> 
>     Επικεφαλής της Κ.Ο. του ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ στο Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο
> 
> ...

----------


## ETEOKRITIS02

Συμφωνω απολυτα.

........Auto merged post: ETEOKRITIS02 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Συμφωνω απολυτα.


με τον zerocool

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Και φυσικά έχεις αδιάσειστα στοιχεία όπως πάντα.




Off Topic


		τα ειρωνικα σου σχολια στα φιλαρακια σου οχι σε μενα.
	


αν ειχα επισημα στοιχεια θα εβλεπες και τα αναλογα λινκ απο κατω με τα ονοματα τους επακριβως.
οπως φημες λενε τα περι "μουσικου παραγωγου" οτι εχει να κανει σχεση με το γνωστο "ραδιο αρβυλα"

αληθεια περιμενεις να σου αποκαλυψουν οι γνωστοι παροχοι οτι εδωσαν τα στοιχεια συνδρομητων παρανομα η που τα καταγραφουν τοσο καιρο.

φαινεται ποιοι ειναι αλλωστε απο τις ενεργειες της γνωστης NOVA (θελει μυαλο να φανταστει ποιος ειναι απο πισω απο την NOVA)

τωρα αν το γνωστο μοντελο η π...σταρ και η εταιρεια παραγωγης κρυβεται πισω απο ΕΠΟΕ κτλ λιγο με ενδιαφερει προσωπικα γιατι ουτε για τσοντα δεν αξιζει η συγκεκριμενη (η σκυλιτσα μου ειναι πιο ομορφη απο αυτην)

το σκηνικο παντως που φαινεται να παιζει ειναι η οργανωμενη προσπαθεια να κλεισουν και οι (3) τρεις ελληνικοι τορρεντ τρακερ.

κριμα για τους εμπλεκομενους

αλλα προσωπικα δεν με ενδιαφερει το θεμα "ελληνικοι τορρεντ τρακερς" η γνωστα "sites"

το μονο που επισημανω οτι το διαδικτυο πεταει (εμενα παντα πεταει η συνδεση μου με τον κακο παροχο και δεν μπορω να εκφερω αποψη) αλλα σιγουρα τα αλλα παιδια μπορουν να πουν.

οτι αφορα τον τροπο που τους επιασαν για να σου λυθει η απορια διαβασε τα μηνυματα του φιλου anon.

καλο βραδυ.

----------


## intech

Ισως θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεται το Π.Δ.47/2005
Είναι νόμος του κράτους.

Π.Δ. = Προεδρικό Διάταγμα.
ΦΕΚ 64Α 10-3-2005

----------


## Zer0c00L

> ...πορνοστάρ πλέον! 
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως (και ως αφορμή τα περί πειρατίας), το παρακάτω έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον, πρέπει να έχει αναφερθεί ξανά, ακροθιγώς, αλλά το γεγονός ότι πάνε να περάσουν νόμους από πίσω πόρτες είναι πάρα πολύ άσχημο για την "δημοκρατική" Ευρώπη.
> 
> http://www.ana-mpa.gr/anaweb/user/se...ndoc%3D8465142
> http://www.lambrinidis.gr/PSE/index...._1157&aid=2735


ποσα εχουν να περασουν.....

εμεις ενδιαφερομαστε μονο για την "τσοντα" αυτα που πρεπει δεν τα βλεπουμε που ειναι μπροστα στα ματια μας.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ισως θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεται το Π.Δ.47/2005
> Είναι νόμος του κράτους.
> 
> Π.Δ. = Προεδρικό Διάταγμα.
> ΦΕΚ 64Α 10-3-2005


καλο ειναι να αναφερες τι λεει για οσους δεν ξερουν.

ευχαριστω.

----------


## tiffany

> Πραγματικά ελπίζω να είναι αστικός μύθος το συγκεκριμένο .....


Με αυτά που ακούω και διαβάζω τελευταία δεν θα μου φανεί καθόλου παράξενο αν μετά 30 χρόνια βγει η εν λόγω δεσποσύνη και πει ότι την πλήρωσε η κυβέρνηση ώστε να περάσουν ανώδυνα τα μέτρα. Από την άλλη γιατί ο συγκεκριμένος παραγωγός να μην βουλώσει τρύπες σε πιθανή δίωξή του ρίχνοντας αλλού το βάρος.

----------


## intech

Φυσικά υπάρχουν και αυτά...

http://www.e-crime.gr/index.htm

Για να μην λέμε μόνο τα άσχημα.
Δεν σημαίνει ότι συμφωνώ με την ιστοσελίδα, απλά επιμένω, ότι τα "πάντα ρεί".
Και....

----------


## Zer0c00L

αντε για να χαλαρωσουν λιγο τα νευρα σε μερικους δειτε εδω για οτι αφορα τους "κλεφτες"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TjYP...layer_embedded

δειτε και την εικονα

και χαλαρωστε τωρα...

θα δειξει το προσεχες μελλον τι ειναι αληθεια και τι ψεμα και τι αλλο μας επιφυλλασει η μοιρα μας.

καλη νυχτα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Φυσικά υπάρχουν και αυτά...
> 
> http://www.e-crime.gr/index.htm
> 
> Για να μήν λέμε μόνο τα άσχημα.
> Δεν σημαινει οτι συμφωνώ με την ιστοσελίδα, απλά επισημένω, οτι τα "πάντα ρεί".


φιλε μου δεν διαφωνω με τα λεγομενα σου.

ειδικα στο κομματι παιδικι πορνογραφια για μενα θα επρεπε να ειναι εντελως σκληρη και αμειλικτη η δικαιοσυνη.

αλλα οταν σε αυτη την χωρα απο το 80 και μετα ολοι κλεβουν και κανεις δεν μπαινει φυλακη αλλα συνεχιζει να ειναι ελευθερος και ωραιος να με συγχωρεις αλλα χ..... για την πειρατεια.

εμενα με νοιαζει το πορτοφολι μου και η εγκληματικοτητα που βαραει την πορτα μου.

ξερεις ποσες ληστιες εχουν γινει στην περιοχη μου (τραπεζες με ΑΚ και χειροβομβιδες) η σε σπιτια κτλ

μην πω για ναρκωτικα και πορνεια που γινετε μερα μεσημερι.

η ΕΛ.ΑΣ οσο καλοι και να ειναι οι αστυνομικοι πλεον για το μονο που κανουν ειναι να βαρανε κανενα αθωο η να μοιραζουν κλησεις.

τους σοβαρους εγκληματιες δεν εχουν την εκπαιδευση και οπλισμο να τα βαλουν μαζι τους.

----------


## intech

> φιλε μου δεν διαφωνω με τα λεγομενα σου.
> 
> ειδικα στο κομματι παιδικι πορνογραφια για μενα θα επρεπε να ειναι εντελως σκληρη και αμειλικτη η δικαιοσυνη.
> 
> αλλα οταν σε αυτη την χωρα απο το 80 και μετα ολοι κλεβουν και κανεις δεν μπαινει φυλακη αλλα συνεχιζει να ειναι ελευθερος και ωραιος να με συγχωρεις αλλα χ..... για την πειρατεια.
> 
> εμενα με νοιαζει το πορτοφολι μου και η εγκληματικοτητα που βαραει την πορτα μου.
> 
> ξερεις ποσες ληστιες εχουν γινει στην περιοχη μου (τραπεζες με ΑΚ και χειροβομβιδες) η σε σπιτια κτλ
> ...


Προφανώς ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ. :One thumb up: 

Απλά εκτός απο σχόλια, προσπαθώ και να ενημερώνω.
οπως..π.χ. 
http://www.dpa.gr/pls/portal/docs/PA....3783_2009.PDF

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Προφανώς ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ.
> 
> Απλά εκτός απο σχόλια, προσπαθώ και να ενημερώνω.
> οπως..π.χ. 
> http://www.dpa.gr/pls/portal/docs/PA....3783_2009.PDF


καλα κανεις (δεν ειμαι δικηγορος η νομικος) αλλα πιστεψε με τα δικαιωματα μου και τις υποχρεωσεις ως φορολογουμενος πολιτης εχω φροντισει και τα εχω μαθει.

----------


## intech

> καλα κανεις (δεν ειμαι δικηγορος η νομικος) αλλα πιστεψε με τα δικαιωματα μου και τις υποχρεωσεις ως φορολογουμενος πολιτης εχω φροντισει και τα εχω μαθει.


Είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος, φίλε Zer0c00L, ελπίζω να μην με παρεξήγησες.
Πάντα καλοπροαίρετος, φυσικά  έτσι, είμαι εύκολα παρεξηγήσιμος. 
Πάντα  τα καλύτερα,  :One thumb up:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος, φίλε Zer0c00L, ελπίζω να μην με παρεξήγησες.
> Πάντα καλοπροαίρετος, φυσικά έτσι, είμαι εύκολα παρεξηγήσιμος. 
> Πάντα τα καλύτερα,


εγω δεν παρεξηγω τοσο ευκολα μην ανησυχεις (μπορει για καποιους να ειμαι το καλυτερο παιδι η το χειροτερο) αλλα ποτε δεν βαζω ταμπελες η κρινω τους αλλους.

κρινω τον εαυτο μου και κρινομαι απο τα λεγομενα μου και τις πραξεις μου και δυστυχως ποτε...δεν εχω πεσει εξω σε οτι εχω πει.

καποιοι αλλοι με ειρωνευονται κτλ (με αφηνει παντελα αδιαφορο) προβλημα τους.

----------


## ardi21

Τον βλεπω και τον τριτο, τον "ελληνικο tracker" να μας αφηνει χρονους σε λιγο καιρο. 

Ελπιζω πως οχι...

----------


## Leonidas33

Είναι εξ'ολοκληρου στο εξωτερικο,οπότε οι διαδικασίες αργούν και αν εγκριθούν από τις ξένες αρχές.
Αυτό έπρεπε να είχε κάνει και το gamato,όπως λειτουργεί το pirate bay κλπ που είχαν κατα καιρούς πρόβλημα.

----------


## paxman18

Μα νομιζω ρε παιδια οτι οι γαματοι πηγαν τον σερβερ στο εξωτερικο γιαυτο ηταν closed τοσο καιρο... τωρα γιατι παλι τα ιδια...?? Να το παω λιγο πιο μακρυα ρε μαγκες? Κριση δεν περναει ολος ο κοσμος? ε ποσα video club κλεινουν λογο τοy download movie.. Κ.Ο.Κ  για οτι αλο download παιζει... ε και γιαυτο τρωνε τα νυχια τους τωρα περισσοτερο πιστευω για τους trackers και ta rapidshere

----------


## Leonidas33

Δεν θα ήταν στο εξωτερικό ή εξ'ολοκλήρου, γιατί έπιασαν τους διαχειριστές εδώ για παράβαση Ελληνικής νομοθεσίας . Αλλιως θα μπορούσε  ν'ξανανοίξει από εκεί παλι εύκολα . πχ τo pirate bay είναι και στην Καραιβική και Ισλανδία από όσο ξερουμε .Δεν υπάρχει ενας server μόνο αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλοι σε άλλες χώρες σε συνεργασία,έτσι το δίκτυο δεν πέφτει ποτε.Βάβαια αυτό ίσως κοστίζει,αλλά υπάρχουν και οι διαφημίσεις....

Αλλά και στην Ολλανδία αν ήταν όντως το gamato που λένε για τους "εγκεφάλους" του site ,η χώρα αυτή δεν δίνει ευκολα άδειες για έλεγχους,είναι πολύ απελευθερωμένη κοινωνία σε τέτοια θέματα,ειδικά όταν ενα αδίκημα δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο,όπως αυτό της πειρατίας με το διαμερισμό αρχείων.

Σε καθε περίπτωση θέλει και ευρεία συναiνεση φορέων επικοινωνίας και παντού δεν είναι όπως οι εδώ πάροχοι (οπου μάλλον αυτοί τους κάρφωσαν κλπ για κάποιο όφελος που δεν ξέρουμε...)

Αλλά όταν στην Ελλάδα,οι μισοί πεινάμε,δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια ούτε για καφέ.... οι κλέφτες που χρεωκόπησαν την χώρα και οι επιχειρηματίες που εξαπατησαν χιλιάδες κόσμο ,είναι ελεύθεροι....και έχουμε και τους αλλοδαπους  που εξακολουθούν και πουλάνε 3-8 ευρώ τις ίδιες ταινίες που κυκλοφορούν (για να ζήσουν και αυτοί...),τι λειτουργεί σωστά με δύο μέτρα και σταθμά ;

----------


## djbok21

> παντως ο παροχος που εμπλεκεται μεχρι τωρα ειναι δυο γνωστες εταιρειες (απο το γραμμα F....... και απο το γραμμα H........)για τις τακτικες τους ο κακος παροχος (απο το γραμμα O.....) που ολοι βριζουμε αρνηθηκε να δωσει στοιχεια λεγοντας οτι δεν καλυπτεται νομικα.


Δηλαδή για να καταλάβουμε... σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου ζήτησαν από τον Ο... στοιχεια μέσω εισαγγελικής αρχής και αυτός είπε δεν καλύπτομαι νομικά ???? 
Πώς γίνεται αυτό ????
Κάνεις μας δεν γουστάρει που έκλεισε ο tracker αλλά υπάρχουν και νόμοι που δυστυχώς (σε αυτή την περίπτωση) πρέπει να εφαρμόζονται ... μη λέμε και ό,τι θέλουμε .... είδαμε και πρόσφατα τον Γρυλάκη πάλι στην τηλεόραση  :ROFL:

----------


## gogos888

Συνάδελφος στη δουλειά που είχε φίλο στην υπηρεσία μου είχε πει να προσέχω τι κατεβάζω και να μην το αφήνω πολύ ώρα ανοικτό (όλο το βράδυ π.χ.) γιατί παρακαλουθούνται. Αυτό έγινε πριν 2 μήνες περίπου. Για να πω την αλήθεια φοβήθηκα και ότι κατέβασα (ψιλοπράγματα δηλαδή) το έκανα μόνο Σάββατο & Κυριακή. Αλλά δεν νομίζω να κινηθούν εναντίον απλών χρηστών.

----------


## Anasazi

> *Συνάδελφος στη δουλειά που είχε φίλο στην υπηρεσία μου είχε πει* να προσέχω τι κατεβάζω και να μην το αφήνω πολύ ώρα ανοικτό (όλο το βράδυ π.χ.) γιατί παρακαλουθούνται. Αυτό έγινε πριν 2 μήνες περίπου. Για να πω την αλήθεια φοβήθηκα και ότι κατέβασα (ψιλοπράγματα δηλαδή) το έκανα μόνο Σάββατο & Κυριακή. Αλλά δεν νομίζω να κινηθούν εναντίον απλών χρηστών.



Μη πιστευετε σε φημες. Απλα τρομοκρατουν τον κοσμο.

----------


## Seitman

Το πολύ πολύ να μας κόψουν την σύνδεση αλά Finn...  :Whistle:

----------


## dsVee

Παντως η πτωση του ζητούμενου bandwith ειναι απλα εντυπωσιακη....

http://www.gr-ix.gr/services/statistics/grix-aix-total/

----------


## Nozomi

> Δεν θα ήταν στο εξωτερικό ή εξ'ολοκλήρου, γιατί έπιασαν τους διαχειριστές εδώ για παράβαση Ελληνικής νομοθεσίας . Αλλιως θα μπορούσε  ν'ξανανοίξει από εκεί παλι εύκολα . πχ τo pirate bay είναι και στην Καραιβική και Ισλανδία από όσο ξερουμε .Δεν υπάρχει ενας server μόνο αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλοι σε άλλες χώρες σε συνεργασία,έτσι το δίκτυο δεν πέφτει ποτε.Βάβαια αυτό ίσως κοστίζει,αλλά υπάρχουν και οι διαφημίσεις....


Όλα γίνονται. Το θέμα είναι να σε καλύπτει η χώρα που βρίσκεται ο server.
Ακόμα και γειτονικές χώρες (Σερβία-Βουλγαρία) πριν ενταχθούν στις ευρωπαϊκές δομές (δηλαδή πριν λίγα χρόνια) ενθάρρυναν την πειρατεία και αν ζητούνταν δικαστική συνδρομή από Ελλάδα για να κλείσει server και να διωχθεί κόσμος θα ... γελούσαν !
Υποθέτω ότι ακόμα θα υπάρχουν χώρες που ΔΕΝ θα συνεργάζονται σε αντι-πειρατικά μέτρα...

----------


## kaloydis

Έχω 2 απορίες α) με βάσει ένα site που βρήκα ο server του gamato είναι στην Ολλανδία και είναι ενεργός ένα άλλο γνωστό site που είναι off και από εκεί εμφανίζει το ότι δεν υπάρχει.
β) Ένας φίλος μου που είναι τεχνικός κάπου μου είπε ότι πρέπει η σαν admin μετά να κατέβασαν την σελίδα η απαγόρευσαν την πρόσβαση σε αυτό το site.
Eίναι αλήθεια ότι μπορούν να απαγορεύσουν την πρόσβαση σε κάποιο site αυτό να είναι ενεργό αλλά κανένας από την Ελλάδα να μην μπορεί να μπει στο α site;

----------


## Anasazi

> Έχω 2 απορίες α) με βάσει ένα site που βρήκα ο server του gamato είναι στην Ολλανδία και είναι ενεργός ένα άλλο γνωστό site που είναι off και από εκεί εμφανίζει το ότι δεν υπάρχει.
> β) Ένας φίλος μου που είναι τεχνικός κάπου μου είπε ότι πρέπει η σαν admin μετά να κατέβασαν την σελίδα η απαγόρευσαν την πρόσβαση σε αυτό το site.
> Eίναι αλήθεια ότι μπορούν να απαγορεύσουν την πρόσβαση σε κάποιο site αυτό να είναι ενεργό αλλά κανένας από την Ελλάδα να μην μπορεί να μπει στο α site;


Ναι,γινεται και στο Youtube αυτο.

Σε μερικα video λεει "This video is not available in your country".

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δηλαδή για να καταλάβουμε... σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου ζήτησαν από τον Ο... στοιχεια μέσω εισαγγελικής αρχής και αυτός είπε δεν καλύπτομαι νομικά ???? 
> Πώς γίνεται αυτό ????
> Κάνεις μας δεν γουστάρει που έκλεισε ο tracker αλλά υπάρχουν και νόμοι που δυστυχώς (σε αυτή την περίπτωση) πρέπει να εφαρμόζονται ... μη λέμε και ό,τι θέλουμε .... είδαμε και πρόσφατα τον Γρυλάκη πάλι στην τηλεόραση


οσο και να σου φαινεται απιστευτο αυτο εγινε ομως ο συγκεκριμενος παροχος (που χρησιμοποιω και στο σπιτι και στην εργασια μου) αρνηθηκε να δωσει στοιχεια στις αρχες λεγοντας οτι δεν καλυπτει ο νομος την περιπτωση αυτη.

επειδη δεν ειμαι δικηγορος η νομικος μπορεις να ψαξεις στο ιντερνετ και στις αναλογες αρχες να δεις ΠΟΤΕ δικαιολογει ο ΝΟΜΟΣ την ΑΡΣΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΥ ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟΥ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ ωστε οι ΑΡΧΕΣ να κανουν ΤΑΥΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ μιας IP ADDRESS με ΦΥΣΙΚΟ/ΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ.

για να σε προλαβω ειναι μονο περιπτωσεις που υποκειτε στην διαταξη περι ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟΥ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΑΤΟΣ δηλαδη : παιδικη πορνογραφια , τρομοκρατια , οπλα , ναρκωτικα , σωματοεμπορια κτλ

η παραβιαση νομου περι πνευματικων δικαιωματων ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΑ αρα δεν γινεται πουθενα η ΑΡΣΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΥ ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟΥ.

ουτε σε διαχειριστες ουτε σε χρηστες.

οτι αφορα τους ελληνικους τορρεντ τρακερ συμφωνα με ανεπισημες πηγες δυστυχως θα κλεισουν και οι (3) τρεις που υπαρχουν ηδη μεχρι χτες εκλεισαν οι (2) δυο αναμενεται και ο τριτος.

την τεχνικη διαδικασια που βρηκαν οι αρχες οτι ηθελαν την περιεγραψε ο φιλος anon και sovjohn

επισης βαση φημων κρυβεται πισω απο την ΕΠΟΕ η προσφυγη μιας εταιρειας παραγωγης και μιας ηθοποιου-τραγουδιστριας-μοντελου και οπως ειπαν καποιοι φιλοι π...σταρ

παντως βαση νομοθεσιας απο οσο το εψαξα στις νομικες πηγες που γνωριζω δεν θα γινει τιποτα απολυτως οπως αλλωστε δεν εχει γινει και στους "NOVA" πειρατες.

σε κατι που ρωτησε ενας φιλος περι απαγορευσης προσβασης  γινεται αλλα απαιτει την συνεργασια ΟΛΩΝ των ΠΑΡΟΧΩΝ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Η πειρατεία είναι κακούργημα. Τους συγκεκριμένους τους κατηγόρησαν για διακεκριμένη κλοπή και σύσταση συμμορίας. Η εισαγγελική εντολή είναι δικαστική εντολή αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Ο πάροχος δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί το οτιδήποτε. Και για όσος ακόμα αναρωτιέστε αν ο διαμοιρασμός είναι παράνομος ή όχι. Η ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΕ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΜΟΙΡΑΖΕΣΤΕ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΗΝΟΘΕΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟΥ.

----------


## thanatos

> Η πειρατεία είναι κακούργημα. Τους συγκεκριμένους τους κατηγόρησαν για διακεκριμένη κλοπή και σύσταση συμμορίας. Η εισαγγελική εντολή είναι δικαστική εντολή αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Ο πάροχος δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί το οτιδήποτε. Και για όσος ακόμα αναρωτιέστε αν ο διαμοιρασμός είναι παράνομος ή όχι. Η ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΕ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΜΟΙΡΑΖΕΣΤΕ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΗΝΟΘΕΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟΥ.


Και εγώ που νόμιζα ότι οι εταιρείες μας κυνηγάνε....
Μάλλον έκανα λάθος.Τελικά ήταν οι σκηνοθέτες...
----------
Τετριμμένο -για εμάς τους <<γνώστες>>- αλλά σε κανένα δεν έκανε εντύπωση αυτό;;



> Στο Τμήμα Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος Αθηνών προσήλθε εκπρόσωπος της  εταιρίας προστασίας οπτικοακουστικών έργων «Ε.Π.Ο.E.» και υπέβαλλε  μήνυση, κατά των διαχειριστών ιστοσελίδας οι οποίοι από κοινού εκτός των  άλλων *ανέβαζαν (upload)* _και στην συνέχεια διαμοίραζαν χωρίς την  προηγούμενη έγκριση των αρμόδιων εταιρειών, παράνομο ψηφιακό υλικό  (τραγούδια, ταινίες και παιχνίδια)_ στην ιστοσελίδα www.gamato.info την οποία και είχαν την δυνατότητα  να τροποποιούν και να υποστηρίζουν τεχνικά.


Μόνο ακροθιγώς,αορίστως και γενικώς κάποια σχόλια το έπιασαν...

------

Zer0cOOl αν αυτά που λες ισχύουν,το μέλλον αν μη τι άλλο προβλέπεται εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## kaloydis

Αυτό που μου κάνει εντυποση ειναι ότι ο server του gamato στην ολλανδια ειναι ον μου το βγαζει παντα όταν βαζω το ονομα του σιτε και ποια ip εχει τωρα χωρα - πόλη του server τωρα το αλλο site που ειναι off δεν βγαζει τυποτα.

----------


## EvilHawk

> οσο και να σου φαινεται απιστευτο  ....


Όσο και να σου φαίνεται απίστευτο οι φήμες, οι ραδιοαρβυλίες και "τα μου τα είπε κάποιος" είναι ιδιαίτερα ανεπιθύμητα και κουραστικά. Περιορίσου σε πραγματικά γεγονότα ...

----------


## gkandir

> Η πειρατεία είναι κακούργημα. Τους συγκεκριμένους τους κατηγόρησαν για διακεκριμένη κλοπή και σύσταση συμμορίας. Η εισαγγελική εντολή είναι δικαστική εντολή αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Ο πάροχος δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί το οτιδήποτε. Και για όσος ακόμα αναρωτιέστε αν ο διαμοιρασμός είναι παράνομος ή όχι. Η ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΕ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΜΟΙΡΑΖΕΣΤΕ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΗΝΟΘΕΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟΥ.


 :Respekt:  Francis Ford, my friend.

 :One thumb up: 


*Πόσος* ακόμα αναρωτιέστε αν ο διαμοιρασμός είναι παράνομος ή όχι;

*Η* ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ *ΔΙΚΕ* ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΜΟΙΡΑΖΕΣΤΕ. ΟΥΤΕ *Η* ΟΥΡΑΝΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ *ΔΙΚΕ* ΣΑΣ (ΠΛΕΟΝ). Η Ουρανία μπορεί...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Η πειρατεία είναι κακούργημα. Τους συγκεκριμένους τους κατηγόρησαν για διακεκριμένη κλοπή και σύσταση συμμορίας. Η εισαγγελική εντολή είναι δικαστική εντολή αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Ο πάροχος δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί το οτιδήποτε. Και για όσος ακόμα αναρωτιέστε αν ο διαμοιρασμός είναι παράνομος ή όχι. Η ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΕ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΜΟΙΡΑΖΕΣΤΕ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΗΝΟΘΕΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟΥ.


φιλε μου δεν διαφωνω σε αυτα που λες για την πνευματικη ιδιοκτησια αλλα η ΑΡΣΗ ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟΥ γινετε ΜΟΝΟ σε ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΑ τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα που αναφερεις βαση νομου ειναι ΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΑ (και αν δεν πιστευεις ρωτα νομικους-δικηγορους να στο πουν η ψαξε στο διαδικτυο να βρεις την ελληνικη-ευρωπαικη-διεθνη νομοθεσια)

ο διαμοιρασμος ειναι παρανομος δηλαδη το UPLOAD/DOWNLOAD αν ομως κανεις μονο DOWNLOAD για προσωπικη χρηση φιλε μου δεν σου κανει κανεις τιποτα απολυτως.

οι ταινιες - τα τραγουδια - τα προγραμματα - τα παιχνιδια σαφως και δεν ειναι δικα μας αλλα οταν ο πειρατης που αναφερεται ολοι εσεις ειναι και υποψηφιος αγοραστης ο οποιος θελει να τα αγορασει αλλα δεν του δινετε την δυνατοτητα να το δοκιμασει πρωτα αν του κανει τοτε αναγκαστικα θα το κατεβασει παρανομα και εφοσον του κανει θα παει και θα το αγορασει (οπως κανω εγω αλλωστε)

γιατι αν π.χ αγορασω ενα παιχνιδι αξιας 50-60 ευρω και δεν τρεχει για διαφορους λογους εσυ θα μου αλλαξεις? φυσικα και οχι οπως αλλωστε εγινε απο το καταστημα που το αγορασα το συγκεκριμενο (το αλλαξε βεβαια η μητρικη εταιρεια μετα απο παραπονο μου)

ψαξε το δεν θα χασεις στο λεω γιατι δυστυχως οπως εγινε με τους πειρατες της NOVA ετσι θα γινει και με τους πειρατες των τορρεντ τρακερ και θα αφεθουν ελευθεροι , οι εταιρειες θα εχουν κανει μια τρυπα στο νερο.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Όσο και να σου φαίνεται απίστευτο οι φήμες, οι ραδιοαρβυλίες και "τα μου τα είπε κάποιος" είναι ιδιαίτερα ανεπιθύμητα και κουραστικά. Περιορίσου σε πραγματικά γεγονότα ...


τα πραγματικα γεγονοτα φιλε EvilHawk ποτε δεν θα τα μαθει κανεις μας γιατι δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος κανεις να τα μοιραστει μαζι μας.

ουτε προκειτε να δει κανεις δελτιο τυπου απο τις εταιρειες περι παρακολουθησης (εσεις το εχετε θιξει το θεμα)

ποσο αλλωστε οταν τον κατηγορουν και κρυβονται πισω απο την ανωνυμια του διαδικτυου.

αληθεια εχει ρωτησει κανεις τους "προστατες των πνευματικων δικαιωματων" και μερικων "ακατανομαστων εταιρειων" να μας πουν τι εγινε στην περιβοητη υποθεση "πειρατειας NOVA"

για να μας πουν.

οτι αφορα την ειδηση οπως ειπε ενας φιλος (ΚΑΝΕΙΣ) δεν προσεξε την λεπτομερεια.

οπως και κανεις δεν προσεχει αυτα που φωναζουν καποιοι φιλοι περι ΑΡΣΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΥ ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟΥ σε ΜΗ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΑ (ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΑ).

οπως και κανεις δεν προσεχει ποσο ευκολα ενας παροχος δινει προσωπικα στοιχεια συνδρομητων (που ηδη τα παρακολουθει) 

αλλα αυτα ειναι "λεπτα γραμματα" για εσας που υπερασπιζεστε το δικαιο των τηλεπικοινωνιων.

προσωπικα οπως ειπα ειμαι πειρατης αλλα και αγοραστης (εγω αποφασιζω τι θα πληρωσω και τι οχι) δεν το αποφασιζει καμια εταιρεια για μενα.

----------


## steli0s

Θα γινουν και πορειες την Παρασκευη!

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/03...info_8332.html

----------


## anon

> Οι ISP δεν μπαίνουν σε αυτή τη διαδικασία (ας πούμε "enable tracing") χωρίς εισαγγελική εντολή / άλλης μορφής νομικό αίτημα από αρμόδια αρχή.


Συμφωνω και γιαυτό λέω ότι κάπου δεν μας τα λένε καλά.




> Προφανώς εκεί χρησιμοποιούν τις υποδομές και τα εργαλεία που υπάρχουν για περιπτώσεις cyber terrorism, child pornography, κτλ κτλ - αλλά διαφωνώ με την αιτίαση του ότι "εφαρμόζεται DPI / TS σε όλους τους χρήστες προκαταβολικά".


Δεν έχω στοιχεία, πέραν της δοκιμής / έρευνας που είχαμε κάνει πέρυσι στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ (υπάρχει και σχετικό βίντεο)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srn6cE68a3M
που αποδεικνύει την χρήση deep packet inspection για λόγους traffic shaping. Το ίδιο πιστεύω (είπαμε δεν έχω στοιχεία) κάνουν όλοι οι πάροχοι, ώστε να μην υπερφορτώνεται και γονατίζει το δίκτυο τους μόνο απο τα torrents.





> Αυτό που παρερμήνευσες είναι ότι εκτός από τον ιδιοκτήτη του server, που είναι στην Ολλανδία, υπάρχει και ο ιδιοκτήτης του DOMAIN.
> Είδα ας πούμε ότι στον 1ο "γνωστό τράκερ" το domain ήταν από Αμερικάνο registrar με "privacy enabled", αλλά κόβω το κεφάλι μου ότι όποιος το κατοχύρωσε είχε (στην εταιρία-registrar) στοιχεία της δικής του πιστωτικής κάρτας / paypal / κτλ. Με τους αντίστοιχους τρομονόμους που ισχύουν στην Αμερική, DMCA και δε συμμαζεύεται, δεν είναι δύσκολο να έχει υπάρξει άρση του απορρήτου του χρήστη εντός λίγων ωρών, αν υπάρχει μήνυση / εισαγγελική παρέμβαση / κτλ.
> Οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να πιαστούν με παρόμοιο τρόπο (ή απλά να τους... είχε στο MSN του ο κάτοχος του domain, you never know!)


Aν και θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι σαν αυτο που λές, είναι πιο δύσκολο. Εκτός εαν στα στοιχεία του domain έχει βάλει φάτσα κάρτα τα πραγματικά του στοιχεία και την διεύθυνσή του (EPIC FAIL). Σε άλλη περίπτωση θα πρέπει με εισαγγελική εντολή να πάνε στον registrar που μπορεί να ναι μια εταιρία στο εξωτερικό, για να απαιτήσουν τα στοιχεία του ιδιοκτήτη του εν λόγω domain. Το οποίο όμως, και εδώ θέλω να προσέξεις που υπάρχει η διαφορά, θα είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης του domain, που μπορεί να μην είναι απαραίτητα αυτός που ειναι διαχειριστής / ιδιοκτήτης του server (πχ κάνω registration ένα domain για έναν φίλο μου, το μόνο που χρειάζεται να κάνω γιαυτόν είναι να καρφώσω στο DNS ότι το www.gamato.info ειναι η συγκεκριμένη ΙΡ), και το σπουδαιότερο, δεν δίνει αυτό τα στοιχεία ποιοί ειναι οι moderators και οι VIP members. Aυτά τα στοιχεία μπορεί η Ελληνική Αστυνομία να τα έχει: είτε με πρόσβαση απευθείας στον φυσικό server (με ή χωρίς την συναίνεση του ιδιοκτήτη) ή με deep packet inspection της κίνησης απο/προς τον server του gamato.info

YΓ. Το gamato.info γινόταν hosted στην Ολλανδία, όπως θα σας δείξει ένα απλό traceroute (το dns lookup του λειτουργεί κανονικά). Στο whois αν ψάξετε θα δείτε ότι το domain registration έγινε στην eNom, αλλά μέσω της Whoisguard, που σημαίνει ότι το προσέξανε αυτό, με απλό whois δεν βρίσκεις τίποτα, ούτε καν στον registrar! Yποτίθεται ότι αυτή η υπηρεσία έχει ως χρήση για την αποφυγή spamming, αλλά έχει και παράπλευρες χρήσεις  :Razz:  Χώρια που να πάνε στις ΗΠΑ με εισαγγελική εντολή να ανοίξει τα αρχεία της η Whoisguard δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο, και σίγουρα χρονοβόρο (είπαμε δεν είναι θέμα τρομοκρατίας, και ακόμα θέματα παιδοφιλίας είδαμε ότι παίρνουν εβδομάδες παρακολούθησης). 
Αρα η μονη περίπτωση που βλέπω είναι αυτή που έχω ήδη αναφέρει.

----------


## EvilHawk

> τα πραγματικα γεγονοτα φιλε EvilHawk ποτε δεν θα τα μαθει κανεις μας γιατι δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος κανεις να τα μοιραστει μαζι μας.


Αυτό όπως παρατήρησα δεν σε δυσκόλεψε καθόλου να στοχοποιήσεις εταιρείες με ύφος παντογνώστη, είναι προσφιλή σου τακτική αυτή (όπως και τα ασυνάρτητα σεντόνια) ...

----------


## hemlock

> Θα γινουν και πορειες την Παρασκευη!
> 
> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/03...info_8332.html


Μοναχα να φορεσεις κουκουλα να μην σε σταμπαρουν οι διωκτικες αρχες σαν leecher Και downloader....Γιατι μετα θα σου κοψουν το ντερνετι.... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## anon

> Μα ήδη σου είπα! Ελεος με τη δυσπιστία, η IP σου (και του καθένα μας) δεν είναι το holy grail της ανωνυμίας. Δεν χρειάζεται να σου αποδείξω κάτι που είναι αυτονόητο για όλους όσοι ξέρουν πώς είναι δομημένο το internet. Request/response. Και το response θα είναι από τον server μου.


Ναι, βρίσκεις την IP, αλλά το ποιός ειναι moderator με την συγκεκριμένη ΙΡ;
Εαν εννοείς με social engineering, πχ να στείλεις ένα ΠΜ, με ενδοκτεισμένο το συγκεκριμενο HTML object (px picture), ώστε να δείς, ναι, και αυτό γίνεται.

----------


## Zer0c00L

ας κανουν καμια πορεια μπας και δουμε λεφτα γιατι μας βλεπω ολους ανεργους και να μην υπαρχει δουλεια πουθενα γιατι θα εχουν κλεισει τα παντα.

και ας αφησουν τα τορρεντ κτλ

γιατι οπως ειπα διαφωνω με τις ενεργειες που εγιναν σε μια προσπαθεια καποιων ανθρωπων (οπως θα στεναχωριομουν αν π.χ καποια εταιρεια θιγοταν και εκλεινε το ADSLGR η καποιο αλλο ελληνικο portal/site/forum ασχετα αν διαφωνω με τους ανθρωπους που το απαρτιζουν δεν διαφωνω ομως οτι για να γινει αυτο που λεγεται ADSLGR καποιοι ξοδεψαν χρηματα - χρονο κτλ για να εχουμε ενα βημα εμεις να λεμε την γνωμη μας.

ποτε ομως δεν εχω χρησιμοποιησει ελληνικους τορρεντ τρακερς η σελιδες (για δικους μου λογους)

----------


## anon

Off Topic






> Καλά αν ο λόγος είναι το DVD της τζούλιας τι να πω...μια κοπέλα ουσιαστικά εκδίδει τον εαυτό της για το χρήμα...βγάζει πολλαπλάσια από όσα βγάζει ένας εργαζόμενος με δουλειά ενός χρόνου αλλά πρέπει να δώσουμε το καλό παράδειγμα και να μη χαθεί cent σε αυτή τη περίπτωση...Πρέπει να συντηρηθεί αυτή η κατάσταση...να ακολουθήσουν και άλλες μετά...Δεν γίνεται να κλείσει η επιχείρηση έτσι?


Mιας ολόκληρης ζωης μάλλον θαθελες να πείς. Ακούστηκε για 150Κ. αλλοι λένε συν ποσοστά άλλοι όχι. Γεγονός όμως είναι ότι ένας απλός εργαζόμενος βγάζει με 1Κ τον μήνα, 14Κ τον χρόνο, 140Κ σε δέκα χρόνια.

----------


## ares

Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση η  πως η είδηση παρουσιάζεται  σχεδόν παντού πανομοιότυπα. Ούτε τα σημεία στίξης δεν κάνουν τον κόπο αλλάξουν. Παπαγαλία . Η δημοσιογραφία στην Ελλάδα για μια ακόμα φορά διαπρέπει.  Τους δίνουν μια ανακοίνωση και την παπαγαλίζουν..  

Ποιος ο λόγος να υπάρχουν οι δημοσιογράφοι, αφού θα μπορούσαμε πολύ απλά να πάμε στο site  της αστυνομίας και να διαβάσουμε το δελτίο τύπου;  Σοβαρά τώρα, τους πληρώνουν για να κάνουν copy/paste;  Και εμείς καθόμαστε εδώ προσπαθώντας να καταλάβουμε τι συνέβη,  ποιος, πού , πότε, γιατί, στο μισοσκόταδο.

Από αυτούς έπρεπε να ξεκινήσουν την περικοπή των μισθών.

----------


## Nozomi

> η παραβιαση νομου περι πνευματικων δικαιωματων ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΑ αρα δεν γινεται πουθενα η ΑΡΣΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΥ ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟΥ.


Δεν είναι ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΑ η πειρατεία ? 
Για τι τους δίωξαν δηλαδή ? Για ΠΤΑΙΣΜΑ ?  :Whistle: 
Όχι μόνο ποινικό αδίκημα είναι, αλλά και ΚΑΚΟΥΡΓΗΜΑ το έχουν κάνει όπως θα δεις στις διώξεις π.χ του greek-fun.
Αν δεν γνωρίζουμε (ή δεν είμαστε σίγουροι), ας μην είμαστε τουλάχιστον απόλυτοι και παραπλανούμε τον κόσμο...

----------


## manicx

> Παντως η πτωση του ζητούμενου bandwith ειναι απλα εντυπωσιακη....
> 
> http://www.gr-ix.gr/services/statistics/grix-aix-total/




Off Topic


		Χθες το βράδυ τα πάντα πέταγαν. Πραγματικά τεράστια διαφορά!

----------


## anon

> Οι τρόποι για να βρει κάποιος IP από members του gamato είναι οι εξής:
> 
> 1) Να έχει full πρόσβαση στον server.
> 2) Να κάνουν οι ISPs της Ελλάδας logging όλο το traffic.
> 3) Το social engineering χρησιμοποιώντας κάποια εικόνα σε δικό σου server.
> 4) Να έχεις κάποιον "δικό σου" μέσα, moderator και πάνω.
> 5) Στοιχεία από το domain registration (κάρτα visa, paypal κλπ)
> 6) Μέσω μιας διαφήμισης που βάζεις στο site και συνεννοείσε να πληρώσεις βάζοντας τα λεφτά σε κάποια κάρτα, σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό ή σε paypal.
> 7) Να κατεβάζεις ένα torrent με λίγους peers, και να συγκρίνεις την peer list του torrent client που χρησιμοποιείς, με την peer list που σου δίνει το gamato στα στοιχεία της σελίδας του torrent.


το 5 δεν παίζει, το έχω δει. Το εχουν προσέξει αυτό.
Το σίγουρο και σε συγκεκριμένο χρόνο είναι το 2 και ξέρουμε ότι η ΔΗΕ έχει τα μέσα να το κάνει. 
Το 7 επίσης φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον, δεν το ήξερα ούτε το είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ (λογικό αφού δεν παίζω πολύ με torrents). Iσως και αυτό ναναι μέσα στο οπλοστάσιο της ΔΗΕ, και ίσως και πιο πιθανό απο το 2, αλλά πιο χρονοβόρο.

Να πώ μόνο ότι όσον αφορά το 2, δεν χρειάζεται να λογκάρουν όλο το traffic. Μπορείς σε deep packet inspection να λογκάρεις ότι θέλεις, όποτε το logging να ξεκινά (triggered) με το που περνά η σελίδα για login στο εν λόγω site, και να λογκάρει μόνο την απάντηση (για μείωση του όγκου). Δυο σελίδες. Την πρώτη και την απάντηση, και την ΙΡ. Εαν στην απάντηση, δηλαδή το HTML που στέλνει ο server, εχει στο σημείο του χρήστη την λέξη moderator, administrator ή ότι άλλο θες, τον έπιασες.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αυτό όπως παρατήρησα δεν σε δυσκόλεψε καθόλου να στοχοποιήσεις εταιρείες με ύφος παντογνώστη, είναι προσφιλή σου τακτική αυτή (όπως και τα ασυνάρτητα σεντόνια) ...


με συγχωρεις αλλα εισαι "φαουλ"

ουδεποτε εχω παιξει τον παντογνωστη σε πραγματα που δεν ειναι το επαγγελμα μου (ουτε νομικος ειμαι - ουτε δικηγορος - ουτε σε παροχο δουλευω)

καποιοι φιλοι που τους σεβομαι ειπαν πολλα χρησιμα πραγματα που απο οτι φαινεται ισχυουν 100%

αλλοι φιλοι που το εχουν παγια τακτικη να κολλανε ταμπελες σε αλλους η να βριζουν η να ειρωνευονται (και εμενα προσωπικα που οπως εχεις δει δεν εχω απαντησει σε κανεναν ουτε σου εχω στειλει εξωδικο) θα επρεπε εστω και λιγο να το εκτιμας αυτο και εσυ και καποιοι αλλοι.

ονομα εταιρειας δεν εχω πει ποτε και ποτε δεν λεω κατι χωρις στοιχεια - τα γεγονοτα δειχνουν ποιες ειναι οι εταιρειες (ολοι ειμαστε εξυπνοι και ξερουμε ποιες κρυβονται πισω απο ενεργειες πνευματικων δικαιωματων)

----------


## anon

> Η Rapidshare (και λεω "Η" γιατι ειναι εταιρεια) ειναι νομιμοτατη,μεχρι και το που βρισκονται οι εγκαταστασεις ειναι γνωστο.Και ποιος θα χτυπησει εταιρεια εκατομμυριων,ειδικα με τις ρυθμισεις και τους ορους που εχει?


Δεν ειναι μόνο το μέγεθος της εταιρίας. Στην αμερική οι εταιρίες είναι πολύ πιο δραστηριες στην πάταξη της πειρατίας. Απλά το νομικό πλαίσιο και ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του rapidshare είναι τέτοιος που δεν μπορούν να το χτυπήσουν. Φαντάσου πχ έναν tracker, που δεν έχει forum, δεν έχει index, δεν έχει κατάλογο με τα torrents, περιγραφές. Ειναι ένας "κουβάς" και τα μέλη υπογράφουν και έχουν την πλήρη ευθύνη ότι δεν θα ρίξουν μέσα τίποτα "κακάκια". Τώρα για να τραβήξεις μέσω εκείνου του κουβά, θα πρέπει μέσω άλλων sites, άσχετων ή μεσω φίλων κλπ, να σου δώσουν το σχετικό λινκ ή torrent να τραβήξεις. Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, δεν μπορείς να κυνηγήσεις τον ιδιοκτήτη του τορεντάδικου.

Αλλά βλέπεις κάτι τέτοιο δεν γίνεται, γιατί οι ιδιοκτήτες τορεντάδικων θέλουν να βγάλουν και κάνα φράγκο (ή πολλά ενδεχομένως), οπότε, και φόρουμ έχουν, και κατάλογο, και διαφημήσεις...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν είναι ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΑ η πειρατεία ? 
> Για τι τους δίωξαν δηλαδή ? Για ΠΤΑΙΣΜΑ ? 
> Όχι μόνο ποινικό αδίκημα είναι, αλλά και ΚΑΚΟΥΡΓΗΜΑ το έχουν κάνει όπως θα δεις στις διώξεις π.χ του greek-fun.
> Αν δεν γνωρίζουμε (ή δεν είμαστε σίγουροι), ας μην είμαστε τουλάχιστον απόλυτοι και παραπλανούμε τον κόσμο...


καταρχην δεν παραπλανω κανεναν οπως ειπα δεν ειμαι δικηγορος η νομικος για να εχω τεκμηριωμενη αποψη αλλα απο οσα γνωριζω και εχω ψαξει δεν ειναι ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΑ τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα αλλα ειναι η ΠΟΡΝΟΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ - ΤΡΟΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ κτλ - δεν διαφωνω οτι ειναι ΑΔΙΚΗΜΑ (αλλα δεν δικαιολογει ΑΡΣΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΥ ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟΥ) τωρα αν στο μελλον το κανουν με καποιο τροπο οπως αλλες χωρες δεν το ξερω να σου πω.

δεν το λεω μονο εγω το εχουν πει και ατομα της Σ.Ο εδω περα και αλλοι.

για αυτο ειπα οποιος διαφωνει η δεν γνωριζει ας το ψαξει

τα αποτελεσμα του greek-fun , δορυφορικης πειρατειας , τορρεντ αν ειμαστε τυχεροι καποτε θα τα μαθουμε.

----------


## thanatos

> Δεν είναι ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΑ η πειρατεία ? 
> Για τι τους δίωξαν δηλαδή ? Για ΠΤΑΙΣΜΑ ? 
> Όχι μόνο ποινικό αδίκημα είναι, αλλά και ΚΑΚΟΥΡΓΗΜΑ το έχουν κάνει όπως θα δεις στις διώξεις π.χ του greek-fun.
> Αν δεν γνωρίζουμε (ή δεν είμαστε σίγουροι), ας μην είμαστε τουλάχιστον απόλυτοι και παραπλανούμε τον κόσμο...


Εσύ που ξέρεις λοιπόν παραπάνω μπορείς να μας ορίσεις επακριβώς τί νοείται ως πειρατεία;;
Μπορείς δηλαδή να μας εξηγήσεις γιατί oi διαχειριστές ενός δωρεάν (κατά τα φαινόμενα) p2p bittorent tracker είναι πειρατές;;
Επίσης,εγώ (και εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες άλλοι Έλληνες) ήμουν μέλος στο gamato που σημαίνει ότι έχω διαμοιράσει περιεχόμενο ποικίλης φύσεως αμισθί.
Έχει κάποιος δικαίωμα άρα να κάνει άρση του απορρήτου των στοιχείων (κατά τον ένα ή άλλο τρόπο, όπως πχ τώρα που έχω γράψει αυτά που έγραψα να έρθει ραβασάκι στους διαχειριστές του adslgr και ούτως καθ'εξής) ,να κάνει φυσική ταυτοποίηση;;
Εν κατακλείδι θα μπω φυλακή;;;; 
Να ξέρω για να πάρω τσιγάρα...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν ειναι μόνο το μέγεθος της εταιρίας. Στην αμερική οι εταιρίες είναι πολύ πιο δραστηριες στην πάταξη της πειρατίας. Απλά το νομικό πλαίσιο και ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του rapidshare είναι τέτοιος που δεν μπορούν να το χτυπήσουν. Φαντάσου πχ έναν tracker, που δεν έχει forum, δεν έχει index, δεν έχει κατάλογο με τα torrents, περιγραφές. Ειναι ένας "κουβάς" και τα μέλη υπογράφουν και έχουν την πλήρη ευθύνη ότι δεν θα ρίξουν μέσα τίποτα "κακάκια". Τώρα για να τραβήξεις μέσω εκείνου του κουβά, θα πρέπει μέσω άλλων sites, άσχετων ή μεσω φίλων κλπ, να σου δώσουν το σχετικό λινκ ή torrent να τραβήξεις. Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, δεν μπορείς να κυνηγήσεις τον ιδιοκτήτη του τορεντάδικου.
> 
> Αλλά βλέπεις κάτι τέτοιο δεν γίνεται, γιατί οι ιδιοκτήτες τορεντάδικων θέλουν να βγάλουν και κάνα φράγκο (ή πολλά ενδεχομένως), οπότε, και φόρουμ έχουν, και κατάλογο, και διαφημήσεις...


πολλα φραγκα θα ελεγα εγω....

απο διαφημισεις google και οχι μονο και απο συνδρομες μελων που ζητανε (αυτος ειναι ο αδυναμος κρικος για μενα)

σαφως θα μου πεις πως βγαζει μια σελιδα τα εξοδα της?

ναι ειναι ενα προβλημα αυτο οπως γνωριζουμε ΟΛΕΣ οι ιστοσελιδες εχουν καποια εξοδα.

domain name
hosting
software
bandwidth

κτλ...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Θα γινουν και πορειες την Παρασκευη!
> 
> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/03...info_8332.html


εχει και καποιο δικιο η αφισα ομως

γιατι η χρηση της ΙΝΤΕΡΠΟΛ και αλλων στοιχειων δεν εχει γινει για να πανε οι γνωστοι κλεφτες-λαμογια στην φυλακη για καταχρηση δημοσιας περιουσιας η χρηματος.

να λεμε και την αληθεια.

επιασαν κανεναν για την κομπινα του χρηματιστηριου? , υποκλοπων (που ο αλλος παραδεχεται στην τηλεοραση οτι ακουγε τηλεφωνηματα πρωθυπουργου κτλ) , ασφαλιστικων ταμειων , siemens , βατοπεδι και αλλα πολλα που θα γινουν στο μελλον.

----------


## Strogg

> εχει και καποιο δικιο η αφισα ομως
> 
> γιατι η χρηση της ΙΝΤΕΡΠΟΛ και αλλων στοιχειων δεν εχει γινει για να πανε οι γνωστοι κλεφτες-λαμογια στην φυλακη για καταχρηση δημοσιας περιουσιας η χρηματος.
> 
> να λεμε και την αληθεια.
> 
> επιασαν κανεναν για την κομπινα του χρηματιστηριου? , υποκλοπων (που ο αλλος παραδεχεται στην τηλεοραση οτι ακουγε τηλεφωνηματα πρωθυπουργου κτλ) , ασφαλιστικων ταμειων , siemens , βατοπεδι και αλλα πολλα που θα γινουν στο μελλον.


Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, αλλά στην Ελλάδα επιπλέουν οι φελλοί! :Sorry:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν ειναι μόνο το μέγεθος της εταιρίας. Στην αμερική οι εταιρίες είναι πολύ πιο δραστηριες στην πάταξη της πειρατίας. Απλά το νομικό πλαίσιο και ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του rapidshare είναι τέτοιος που δεν μπορούν να το χτυπήσουν. Φαντάσου πχ έναν tracker, που δεν έχει forum, δεν έχει index, δεν έχει κατάλογο με τα torrents, περιγραφές. Ειναι ένας "κουβάς" και τα μέλη υπογράφουν και έχουν την πλήρη ευθύνη ότι δεν θα ρίξουν μέσα τίποτα "κακάκια". Τώρα για να τραβήξεις μέσω εκείνου του κουβά, θα πρέπει μέσω άλλων sites, άσχετων ή μεσω φίλων κλπ, να σου δώσουν το σχετικό λινκ ή torrent να τραβήξεις. Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, δεν μπορείς να κυνηγήσεις τον ιδιοκτήτη του τορεντάδικου.
> 
> Αλλά βλέπεις κάτι τέτοιο δεν γίνεται, γιατί οι ιδιοκτήτες τορεντάδικων θέλουν να βγάλουν και κάνα φράγκο (ή πολλά ενδεχομένως), οπότε, και φόρουμ έχουν, και κατάλογο, και διαφημήσεις...


οπως παντα μια τελεια απο ολες τις πλευρες τεκμηριωμενη αποψη.

----------


## Philip_

Καθεστε και χτυπιεστε για κατι που θα δούμε σε επαναληψη μετα απο λιγο καιρο. Για να πεθάνει η πειρατεια υπαρχει μονο ενας τρόπος: να απαγορευτει η προσβαση στο internet. Κινα δεν ειμαστε συνεπως δεν προκειται να συμβει. Φοβηθηκαν λιγο οι χρηστες, επεσε η ζητηση bandwidth. Οταν θα βαρεθουνε να βλεπουνε τα επεισόδια σε επανάληψη θα βρουνε αλλες πηγες εκτος Μπνανανισταν και τελειωσε το ολο ζητημα.

----------


## anon

το λέω ξανά. δεν είναι τα φράγκα. Τα λεφτά που χάνουν όλοι οι άλλοι λόγω Rapidshare ειναι πολλαπλάσια, και έχουν κάθε λόγο να θέλουν να το κλείσουν. Το θεσμικό πλαισιο λειτουργίας του το προστατεύει. Εαν μεθαύριο βγάλει έναν index το Rapidshare, και έχει πχ το λινκ για την ταινία αβαταρ, για την ταινία της τζούλιας και πάει λέγοντας, την επόμενη μέρα έχει κλείσει. Το gamato εαν λειτουργούσε απλώς ως tracker χωρίς φόρουμ, χωρίς διαφημίσεις, και το κυριότερο χωρίς index, δεν θα μπορούσαν να το πιάσουν με κανένα νομικό επιχειρημα.

Πάντως οι υπεύθυνοι της εταιρίας με το dvd της Tζούλιας λογικό είναι να νομίζουν ότι έχουν χάσει λεφτά, σίγουρα θα περίμεναν 200,000 + 900,000 (τα χαμένα). Στην πράξη δεν παίζει έτσι. Σε κάτι που έχει ήδη κυκλοφορήσει σε 150Κ - 200Κ αντίγραφα, σημαίνει ότι ένας στους 10 που γνωρίζεις το έχει ήδη. Η αντιγραφή απο DVD θα πάει σύνεφο. Θα φανεί αυτό στα επόμενα που θα κυκλοφορήσουν. Δεν θα πάρουν παραπάνω απο όσα βγάλανε τώρα, απλά αντί μέσω torrents ο κοσμάκης θα ακολουθήσει την παλιά πειρατική μέθοδο. Επιπλέον δεν είδα να γίνεται τίποτα για αυτούς τους πλανόδιους που πουλάνε διάφορα DVD/CD. Εκεί όμως δεν τους παίρνει, είναι απο πίσω οργανωμένο έγκλημα, και μπορεί να πονέσει...

Και στην τελική, ναι δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει πειρατία, αλλά δεν βλέπω καθόλου ζήλο απο την δικαστική εξουσία και την αστυνομία και τα διάφορα τμήματα δίωξης και την δίωξη οικονομικού εγκλήματος να βρούν τους χιλιάδες λωποδύτες που έχουν γδύσει την χώρα. Ακουσα για 10 δις ευρώ σε πρόστιμα χαρισμένα. Δεν άκουσα την δίωξη οικονομικού εγκλήματος, την ΔΗΕ, την αστυνομία την εισαγγελία να έχει κάνει δίωξη και έρευνα για όσους συμμετείχαν σε αυτό το όργιο ατιμωρησίας να καθήσουν κάποιους υπεύθυνους στο σκαμνί, να ξεσκεπάσουν χρηματισμούς ΔΥ, να στείλουν κόσμο φυλακή. Υποκρισία ως εκεί που δεν φτάνει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Συμφωνω και γιαυτό λέω ότι κάπου δεν μας τα λένε καλά.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν έχω στοιχεία, πέραν της δοκιμής / έρευνας που είχαμε κάνει πέρυσι στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ (υπάρχει και σχετικό βίντεο)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srn6cE68a3M
> που αποδεικνύει την χρήση deep packet inspection για λόγους traffic shaping. Το ίδιο πιστεύω (είπαμε δεν έχω στοιχεία) κάνουν όλοι οι πάροχοι, ώστε να μην υπερφορτώνεται και γονατίζει το δίκτυο τους μόνο απο τα torrents.
> 
> 
> ...


αλλη μια τελεια τεκμηριωμενη αποψη.

----------


## anon

> Βρε θα μου πείτε την ip μου, ή να πάω αλλού;  
> Βαρέθηκα να περιμένω...


Εγώ μπορώ να σου την πώ, λόγω ότι ειμαι moderator. Αλλά, σαν απλό μέλος, και χωρίς να κάνεις απο μεριά σου κάτι ιδιαίτερο (πχ να απαντήσεις σε ένα δικό μου πμ), δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να την βρεί κάποιος.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> το λέω ξανά. δεν είναι τα φράγκα. Τα λεφτά που χάνουν όλοι οι άλλοι λόγω Rapidshare ειναι πολλαπλάσια, και έχουν κάθε λόγο να θέλουν να το κλείσουν. Το θεσμικό πλαισιο λειτουργίας του το προστατεύει. Εαν μεθαύριο βγάλει έναν index το Rapidshare, και έχει πχ το λινκ για την ταινία αβαταρ, για την ταινία της τζούλιας και πάει λέγοντας, την επόμενη μέρα έχει κλείσει. Το gamato εαν λειτουργούσε απλώς ως tracker χωρίς φόρουμ, χωρίς διαφημίσεις, και το κυριότερο χωρίς index, δεν θα μπορούσαν να το πιάσουν με κανένα νομικό επιχειρημα.
> 
> Πάντως οι υπεύθυνη της εταιρίας με το dvd της Tζούλιας λογικό είναι να νομίζουν ότι έχουν χάσει λεφτά, σίγουρα θα περίμεναν 200,000 + 900,000 (τα χαμένα). Στην πράξη δεν παίζει έτσι. Σε κάτι που έχει ήδη κυκλοφορήσει σε 150Κ - 200Κ αντίγραφα, σημαίνει ότι ένας στους 10 που γνωρίζεις το έχει ήδη. Η αντιγραφή απο DVD θα πάει σύνεφο. Θα φανεί αυτό στα επόμενα που θα κυκλοφορήσουν. Δεν θα πάρουν παραπάνω απο όσα βγάλανε τώρα, απλά αντί μέσω torrents ο κοσμάκης θα ακολουθήσει την παλιά πειρατική μέθοδο. Επιπλέον δεν είδα να γίνεται τίποτα για αυτούς τους πλανόδιους που πουλάνε διάφορα DVD/CD. Εκεί όμως δεν τους παίρνει, είναι απο πίσω οργανωμένο έγκλημα, και μπορεί να πονέσει...


οτι αφορα το περιβοητο DVD συμφωνα με το ΑΠΕ αλλα και αλλων ΜΜΕ λενε οτι τα κερδη της εταιρειας απο τις πωλησεις ηταν ...μυρια ευρω οχι ...χιλιαδες ευρω.

----------


## vasiliou

Ειμαι και γω υπερ της αφίσας, μακάρι να ήμουν κοντά σε αυτές τις πόλης και θα έδινα και γω το παρόν.......
Είναι η μονή αφίσα που μιλάει για δικαιοσύνη...(γιατί πρέπει να μπει και μια ιεραρχία στην δικαιοσύνη ,δεν γίνετε ο κλεφτής που κλέβει 1 ευρο να μπαίνει φυλακή και αλλος με τα δις τίποτα... οι όλοι μέσα ή κάνεις!!!)
Αν πιάσουν αυτούς και ρίξουν ενα μαζικό πόθεν έσχες για έστω τα 30 τελευταία χρονιά και να δεσμεύσει οτι δεν μπορεί να διασταυρωθεί , τοτε δεν θα έχουμε καν ανάγκη το παράνομο κατέβασμα ουτε για θεμα δοκιμής...

Ολα θα είναι φθηνά και οι φόροι απο το κράτος ελάχιστοι.....

----------


## Zer0c00L

> το λέω ξανά. δεν είναι τα φράγκα. Τα λεφτά που χάνουν όλοι οι άλλοι λόγω Rapidshare ειναι πολλαπλάσια, και έχουν κάθε λόγο να θέλουν να το κλείσουν. Το θεσμικό πλαισιο λειτουργίας του το προστατεύει. Εαν μεθαύριο βγάλει έναν index το Rapidshare, και έχει πχ το λινκ για την ταινία αβαταρ, για την ταινία της τζούλιας και πάει λέγοντας, την επόμενη μέρα έχει κλείσει. Το gamato εαν λειτουργούσε απλώς ως tracker χωρίς φόρουμ, χωρίς διαφημίσεις, και το κυριότερο χωρίς index, δεν θα μπορούσαν να το πιάσουν με κανένα νομικό επιχειρημα.
> 
> Πάντως οι υπεύθυνοι της εταιρίας με το dvd της Tζούλιας λογικό είναι να νομίζουν ότι έχουν χάσει λεφτά, σίγουρα θα περίμεναν 200,000 + 900,000 (τα χαμένα). Στην πράξη δεν παίζει έτσι. Σε κάτι που έχει ήδη κυκλοφορήσει σε 150Κ - 200Κ αντίγραφα, σημαίνει ότι ένας στους 10 που γνωρίζεις το έχει ήδη. Η αντιγραφή απο DVD θα πάει σύνεφο. Θα φανεί αυτό στα επόμενα που θα κυκλοφορήσουν. Δεν θα πάρουν παραπάνω απο όσα βγάλανε τώρα, απλά αντί μέσω torrents ο κοσμάκης θα ακολουθήσει την παλιά πειρατική μέθοδο. Επιπλέον δεν είδα να γίνεται τίποτα για αυτούς τους πλανόδιους που πουλάνε διάφορα DVD/CD. Εκεί όμως δεν τους παίρνει, είναι απο πίσω οργανωμένο έγκλημα, και μπορεί να πονέσει...


αλλη μια τεκμηριωμενη αποψη

αυτους τους πειρατες (για διαφορους λογους) κανεις δεν τους ακουμπαει γιατι αραγε...οπως ειπε ο φιλος ο anon γιατι θα τους πονεσει κατι....

----------


## Nozomi

> Εσύ που ξέρεις λοιπόν παραπάνω μπορείς να μας ορίσεις επακριβώς τί νοείται ως πειρατεία;;
> Μπορείς δηλαδή να μας εξηγήσεις γιατί oi διαχειριστές ενός δωρεάν (κατά τα φαινόμενα) p2p bittorent tracker είναι πειρατές;;
> Επίσης,εγώ (και εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες άλλοι Έλληνες) ήμουν μέλος στο gamato που σημαίνει ότι έχω διαμοιράσει περιεχόμενο ποικίλης φύσεως αμισθί.
> Έχει κάποιος δικαίωμα άρα να κάνει άρση του απορρήτου των στοιχείων (κατά τον ένα ή άλλο τρόπο, όπως πχ τώρα που έχω γράψει αυτά που έγραψα να έρθει ραβασάκι στους διαχειριστές του adslgr και ούτως καθ'εξής) ,να κάνει φυσική ταυτοποίηση;;
> Εν κατακλείδι θα μπω φυλακή;;;; 
> Να ξέρω για να πάρω τσιγάρα...


Απ' τους πρώτους ήμουν που είπα ότι περιμένω (με μεγάλη περιέργεια) να δω πως θα "τσουλήσει" η διαδικασία στο δικαστήριο.

Όσον αφορά το τι μπορεί να σου κάνουν (όχι εσένα ως απλό μέλος αλλά στους διαχειριστές), το κάτωθι είναι ελπίζω διαφωτιστικό:
http://www.sdtv.gr/smf/archive.php?topic=14121.0

Και για όποιον δεν θέλει να το διαβάζει ολόκληρο:


> "Ποινική δίωξη για παράβαση του νόμου περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας κατ' επάγγελμα από κοινού *σε βαθμό κακουργήματος* άσκησε χθες ο Αντεισαγγελέας Πλημμελειοδικών Ρόδου κ. Ιωάννης Μητσιόπουλος σε βάρος των..."


και



> Eπισημαίνεται παραπέρα ότι στη συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα www.greek-fun.com και μέσω του forum αυτής *υπήρχαν προς διάθεση* 14.000 οπτιακουστικά έργα εκ των οποίων 5.500 περίπου ανήκαν σε εταιρείες μέλη της EΠΟΕ.


Για όσους δεν θυμούνται, το greek-fun είχε links που παρέπεμπαν σε files του rapidshare (άρα το που βρήκαν αστυνομικοί και Εισαγγελέας τα "οπτικοακουστικά έργα" στο greek-fun είναι απορίας άξιο!).

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ειμαι και γω υπερ της αφίσας, μακάρι να ήμουν κοντά σε αυτές τις πόλης και θα έδινα και γω το παρόν.......
> Είναι η μονή αφίσα που μιλάει για δικαιοσύνη...(γιατί πρέπει να μπει και μια ιεραρχία στην δικαιοσύνη ,δεν γίνετε ο κλεφτής που κλέβει 1 ευρο να μπαίνει φυλακή και αλλος με τα δις τίποτα... οι όλοι μέσα ή κάνεις!!!)
> Αν πιάσουν αυτούς και ρίξουν ενα μαζικό πόθεν έσχες για έστω τα 30 τελευταία χρονιά και να δεσμεύσει οτι δεν μπορεί να διασταυρωθεί , τοτε δεν θα έχουμε καν ανάγκη το παράνομο κατέβασμα ουτε για θεμα δοκιμής...
> 
> Ολα θα είναι φθηνά και οι φόροι απο το κράτος ελάχιστοι.....


απλα θα σου απαντησω με τα παρακατω στοιχεια.

οτι αφορα την κλοπη δες το παρακατω βιντεο ενος αξεχαστου ελληνα ηθοποιου
ισχυει 100% αυτα που λεει

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TjYP...layer_embedded

----------


## mamon

Κάποια στιγμή θα υποχρεώσουν τους παρόχους να κρατάνε στοιχεία για την κίνηση κάθε χρήστη, οπότε θα τελειώσει το πράγμα. Μετά όποιος θέλει ας κατεβάζει.

Η πειρατεία είναι απλώς ένα βήμα για την διανομή υλικού μέσω internet. Απλώς αργότερα θα πληρώνουμε είτε θέλουμε είτε όχι.

Το ό,τι δεν έχουν συλληφθεί όσοι τα πήραν από τη Siemens, από το χρηματιστήριο κλπ, δεν νομιμοποιεί την πειρατεία, η οποία μην ξεχνάμε πως ΔΕΝ είναι δικαίωμα. Είναι παράνομη.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Απ' τους πρώτους ήμουν που είπα ότι περιμένω (με μεγάλη περιέργεια) να δω πως θα "τσουλήσει" η διαδικασία στο δικαστήριο.
> 
> Όσον αφορά το τι μπορεί να σου κάνουν (όχι εσένα ως απλό μέλος αλλά στους διαχειριστές), το κάτωθι είναι ελπίζω διαφωτιστικό:
> http://www.sdtv.gr/smf/archive.php?topic=14121.0
> 
> Και για όποιον δεν θέλει να το διαβάζει ολόκληρο:
> και
> 
> Για όσους δεν θυμούνται, το greek-fun είχε links που παρέπεμπαν σε files του rapidshare (άρα το που βρήκαν αστυνομικοί και Εισαγγελέας τα "οπτικοακουστικά έργα" στο greek-fun είναι απορίας άξιο!).
> ...


μα ολα τα ελληνικα και ξενα τετοιου ειδους sites χρησιμοποιουν το RAPIDSHARE - MEGAUPLOAD κτλ

μην σου πω οτι και οι τορρεντ τρακερς απο εκει βαζουν το υλικο.

εδω οι πλανοδιοι αλλοδαποι και μη πωλητες πειρατικων cd/dvd απο τις ιδιες πηγες που ο λαος κατεβαζει (κατεβαζουν και τα πουλανε) γιατι κανεις δεν κλεινει τα γνωστα μαγαζια στην αθηνα και αλλου , γιατι κανεις δεν πιανει τα κυκλωματα αυτα.?

μηπως γιατι ισχυει αυτο που λεει ο φιλος anon και τους πονεσει κατι....

----------


## 29gk

> Απ' τους πρώτους ήμουν που είπα ότι περιμένω (με μεγάλη περιέργεια) να δω πως θα "τσουλήσει" η διαδικασία στο δικαστήριο.
> 
> Όσον αφορά το τι μπορεί να σου κάνουν (όχι εσένα ως απλό μέλος αλλά στους διαχειριστές), το κάτωθι είναι ελπίζω διαφωτιστικό:
> http://www.sdtv.gr/smf/archive.php?topic=14121.0
> 
> Και για όποιον δεν θέλει να το διαβάζει ολόκληρο:
> και
> 
> Για όσους δεν θυμούνται, το greek-fun είχε links που παρέπεμπαν σε files του rapidshare (άρα το που βρήκαν αστυνομικοί και Εισαγγελέας τα "οπτικοακουστικά έργα" στο greek-fun είναι απορίας άξιο!).
> ...


Eιναι κακουργημα και το τεκμηριωνουν σωστα ( δες παραπανω για συσταση συμμοριας κτλ ) και επισης το θεμα με τα "links" ειναι τουλαχιστον στρουθοκαμηλισμος, απο τη στιγμη που υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να αποθηκευουμε αρχεια ειτε τοπικα στον υπολογιστη μας ειτε δικτυακα οπως στο rapidshare. Και στις 2 περιπτωσεις μπορουμε να αφηνουμε δημοσια προσβαση σε αυτα τα αρχεια αλλα επισης και στις δυο περιπτωσεις αυτα τα αρχεια ειναι " δικα μας " αφου εμεις τα μοιραζουμε αλλα χωρις ομως να ειμαστε και οι *ιδιοκτητες* τους.

Οι διαχειριστες για μενα την πατησαν και το μονο που μενει ειναι το ποσο χοντρα την πατησαν αφου αυτο θα εξαρτηθει απο το αν εβγαζαν λεφτα, εμμεσα ή αμεσα απο τη σελιδα τους, για ποσο καιρο και ποσα τελικα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κάποια στιγμή θα υποχρεώσουν τους παρόχους να κρατάνε στοιχεία για την κίνηση κάθε χρήστη, οπότε θα τελειώσει το πράγμα. Μετά όποιος θέλει ας κατεβάζει.
> 
> Η πειρατεία είναι απλώς ένα βήμα για την διανομή υλικού μέσω internet. Απλώς αργότερα θα πληρώνουμε είτε θέλουμε είτε όχι.


οπως ειπαν καποιοι φιλοι οι ΠΑΡΟΧΟΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ κρατουν στοιχεια για ολους μας.

τωρα το πως τα μοιραζουν-δινουν η τα αξιοποιουν ειναι αλλου "παπα ευαγγελιο"

παντως σιγουρα στο μελλον θα αλλαξουν πολλα (οπως θα κλεισουν και καποιοι παροχοι για διαφορους λογους) καποια παιδια απο εδω μεσα παλια ειπαν οτι οι παροχοι που θα μεινουν στην ελλαδα ειναι (4) τεσσερις τον (1) εναν τον ξερουμε ειναι ο ΟΤΕ μενει οι αλλοι (3) τρεις να δουμε ποιοι θα ειναι...

η πειρατεια φιλε μου υπηρχε πριν το διαδικτυο γινει οπως ειναι τωρα και θα υπαρχει και μετα

οι τροποι ειναι γνωστοι σε ολους

παντα θα υπαρχουν τα γνωστα μαγαζια , οι γνωστοι πειρατες της γειτονιας κτλ.

----------


## anon

> οτι αφορα το περιβοητο DVD συμφωνα με το ΑΠΕ αλλα και αλλων ΜΜΕ λενε οτι τα κερδη της εταιρειας απο τις πωλησεις ηταν ...μυρια ευρω οχι ...χιλιαδες ευρω.


Μιλούσα για την αμοιβή της πρωταγωνίστριας  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Eιναι κακουργημα και το τεκμηριωνουν σωστα ( δες παραπανω για συσταση συμμοριας κτλ ) και επισης το θεμα με τα "links" ειναι τουλαχιστον στρουθοκαμηλισμος, απο τη στιγμη που υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να αποθηκευουμε αρχεια ειτε τοπικα στον υπολογιστη μας ειτε δικτυακα οπως στο rapidshare. Και στις 2 περιπτωσεις μπορουμε να αφηνουμε δημοσια προσβαση σε αυτα τα αρχεια αλλα επισης και στις δυο περιπτωσεις αυτα τα αρχεια ειναι " δικα μας " αφου εμεις τα μοιραζουμε αλλα χωρις ομως να ειμαστε και οι *ιδιοκτητες* τους.
> 
> Οι διαχειριστες για μενα την πατησαν και το μονο που μενει ειναι το ποσο χοντρα την πατησαν αφου αυτο θα εξαρτηθει απο το αν εβγαζαν λεφτα, εμμεσα ή αμεσα απο τη σελιδα τους, για ποσο καιρο και ποσα τελικα.


δες εδω αν θες μια αλλη αποψη γιατι διαφωνω και γιατι λεω οτι δεν θα συμβει σε κανεναν το παραμικρο.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=188

----------


## anon

> Κάποια στιγμή θα υποχρεώσουν τους παρόχους να κρατάνε στοιχεία για την κίνηση κάθε χρήστη, οπότε θα τελειώσει το πράγμα. Μετά όποιος θέλει ας κατεβάζει.
> 
> Η πειρατεία είναι απλώς ένα βήμα για την διανομή υλικού μέσω internet. Απλώς αργότερα θα πληρώνουμε είτε θέλουμε είτε όχι.
> 
> Το ό,τι δεν έχουν συλληφθεί όσοι τα πήραν από τη Siemens, από το χρηματιστήριο κλπ, δεν νομιμοποιεί την πειρατεία, η οποία μην ξεχνάμε πως ΔΕΝ είναι δικαίωμα. Είναι παράνομη.


Oχι βεβαια, η παρανομία παραμένει παρανομία. Απλά θα περίμενα έστω και το 1/10 του ζήλου που επέδειξαν εδώ, στην αναζήτηση των εφοριακών που τα παίρνουν. Ετσι το ελληνικό δημόσιο δεν θα χάριζε 10 δις με τόση ευκολία. Και ίσως δεν ρίχνανε τέτοιες φορομπηχτικές πολιτικές για να βγάλουν μόνο τα μισά απο τα 10 δις που χαρίσανε...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μιλούσα για την αμοιβή της πρωταγωνίστριας


ψιχουλα πηρε μωρε...

εμεις σε καμια 100στη χρονια θα τα βγαλουμε αλλα δεν πειραζει

ειπαμε η τσοντα βοηθαει να ξεπερασει ο λαος πολλα προβληματα.

αποδειξη ειναι οτι πουλησε τρελα το συγκεκριμενο DVD αρα εχουμε λεφτα οπως λεει ο "γιωργακης"

----------


## EvilHawk

Αααα βγήκε και αφίσα, η γελοιότητα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο  :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Oχι βεβαια, η παρανομία παραμένει παρανομία. Απλά θα περίμενα έστω και το 1/10 του ζήλου που επέδειξαν εδώ, στην αναζήτηση των εφοριακών που τα παίρνουν. Ετσι το ελληνικό δημόσιο δεν θα χάριζε 10 δις με τόση ευκολία. Και ίσως δεν ρίχνανε τέτοιες φορομπηχτικές πολιτικές για να βγάλουν μόνο τα μισά απο τα 10 δις που χαρίσανε...


εγω θα ελεγα ποσα δις εχουν χαρισει και θα χαρισουν ακομα....

οι γνωστοι κλεφτες-λαμογια δεν αλλαζουν (εχουν ονομα-επωνυμο) και κυκλοφορουν αναμεσα μας ελευθεροι και ωραιοι σε ομορφες βιλες που εχουν χτισει απο τα δικα μας λεφτα και τους φυλαει και η ΕΛ.ΑΣ μην παθουν τιποτα.

----------


## karavagos

> Δεν έχω στοιχεία, πέραν της δοκιμής / έρευνας που είχαμε κάνει πέρυσι στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ (υπάρχει και σχετικό βίντεο)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srn6cE68a3M
> που αποδεικνύει την χρήση deep packet inspection για λόγους traffic shaping. *Το ίδιο πιστεύω (είπαμε δεν έχω στοιχεία) κάνουν όλοι οι πάροχοι, ώστε να μην υπερφορτώνεται και γονατίζει το δίκτυο τους μόνο απο τα torrents.*


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να αμφιβάλλω. Όπως και για την αρχική υπόθεση Νο2.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αααα βγήκε και αφίσα, η γελοιότητα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο


δεν διαφωνω (υπαρχουν σοβαροτερα πραγματα για να διαμαρτυρηθει κανεις)

αλλα θιγουν πραγματα που οι ΕΝΟΧΟΙ αυτων των αδικηματων ειναι ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΙ και ζουν και πινουν με τα δικα μας χρηματα.

τα αδικηματα τους με δικους τους νομους εχουν "παραγραφει"

εσυ και εγω αν κανουμε κατι....
οσο και να το παλεψουμε ΠΟΤΕ δεν θα παραγραφει.

----------


## 29gk

> δες εδω αν θες μια αλλη αποψη γιατι διαφωνω και γιατι λεω οτι δεν θα συμβει σε κανεναν το παραμικρο.
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=188


Ο ορος "κακουργημα" ισοδυναμει με τον ορο "σοβαρο εγκλημα". Επισης το μυστικο ειναι  το υψος της ζημιας. Αλλο 1000€, αλλο 10.000€ και αλλο τα εκατομμυρια που τους κατηγορουν.

Στην καλυτερη περιπτωση, θα συμφωνησουν εξωδικαστικα και πριν απο την δικη στο να πληρωσουν το χ ποσο που θα βγαλουν οι εταιρειες ως αποζημιωση, και θα τους βαλουν να υπογραψουν πως αν τους ξαναπιασουν θα τους στησουν στον τοιχο. Αυτη η πρακτικη ειναι αρκετα παλια και λειτουργει απο τοτε με τις κασετες μουσικης και τις αντιγραφες των Levis. 

Οταν οι συλληφθεντες ηταν Ελληνες φυσικα.  :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Θα μου επιτρέψεις να αμφιβάλλω.


αποδεκτη και σεβαστη ειναι η αμφιβολια σου και εσενα προσωπικα και του οποιουδηποτε αλλα υπαρχει και το αναλογο επιχειρημα?

διοτι ο φιλος anon και αλλα παιδια εκαναν μια προσωπικη εργασια και αποδειξαν καποια πραγματα που ολοι ξερουμε οτι ισχυουν (κρυφα)

----------


## Nozomi

Έχω μια απορία από χθες !
Αφού στερούν απ' τον λαό (σταδιακά) τον "άρτο", πως θα την παλέψει χωρίς "θεάματα" ?

Γνωρίζω κάποιους που τον φετινό χειμώνα, αγόρασαν μια μεγάλη LCD-TV, την συνέδεσαν στο στερεοφωνικό τους, και βλέπουν ταινίες (με παρέα-κοπέλα κτλ.) ώστε να ρίξουν το κόστος της διασκέδασης στο επίπεδο που τους επιτρέπουν τα 700-800 ευρώ που βγάζουν...
Να δούμε τι θα γίνει τώρα !

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ο ορος "κακουργημα" ισοδυναμει με τον ορο "σοβαρο εγκλημα". Επισης το μυστικο ειναι το υψος της ζημιας. Αλλο 1000€, αλλο 10.000€ και αλλο τα εκατομμυρια που τους κατηγορουν.
> 
> Στην καλυτερη περιπτωση, θα συμφωνησουν εξωδικαστικα και πριν απο την δικη στο να πληρωσουν το χ ποσο που θα βγαλουν οι εταιρειες ως αποζημιωση, και θα τους βαλουν να υπογραψουν πως αν τους ξαναπιασουν θα τους στησουν στον τοιχο. Αυτη η πρακτικη ειναι αρκετα παλια και λειτουργει απο τοτε με τις κασετες μουσικης και τις αντιγραφες των Levis. 
> 
> Οταν οι συλληφθεντες ηταν Ελληνες φυσικα.


οχι ολοι ομως.

προσωπικα σου ειπα οτι τιποτα δεν θα γινει

αληθεια γιατι ομως το TPB συνεχιζει ακαθεκτο οπως και αλλα...

----------


## wnet

σχεδόν Off-topic:

Κάθομαι σε net-cafe και χαζεύω τα topics του adslgr και μπαίνει μαύρος που πουλαέι ρολόγια και αφού του λέω όχι ευγενικα μου λέει στο αυτί: "Τζούλια????"

Έλεος????
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## anon

> Θα μου επιτρέψεις να αμφιβάλλω. Όπως και για την αρχική υπόθεση Νο2.



Λέγε ότι θές, λέγε. Το λινκ με το βίντεο το έχεις δεί ποτέ; Traffic shaping του κερατά!

Τώρα για το αν κάνουν όλοι οι πάροχοι ή όχι, απλά έχω την εικασία αυτή, μιας και πλέον είναι φθηνός τέτοιος εξοπλισμός, μάλιστα είχα πιάσει και στα χέρια για λίγο καιρό και ένα τέτοιο μηχανάκι.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Έχω μια απορία από χθες !
> Αφού στερούν απ' τον λαό (σταδιακά) τον "άρτο", πως θα την παλέψει χωρίς "θεάματα" ?
> 
> Γνωρίζω κάποιους που τον φετινό χειμώνα, αγόρασαν μια μεγάλη LCD-TV, την συνέδεσαν στο στερεοφωνικό τους, και βλέπουν ταινίες (με παρέα-κοπέλα κτλ.) ώστε να ρίξουν το κόστος της διασκέδασης στο επίπεδο που τους επιτρέπουν τα 700-800 ευρώ που βγάζουν...
> Να δούμε τι θα γίνει τώρα !


θα της πουλησουν... απλα γιατι τα ΜΜΕ δεν δειχνει κατι που να αξιζει στον κινηματογραφο δεν πας (γιατι ειναι μεγαλο εξοδο) στα αναλογα μαγαζια (video/dvd club) δεν πας

αρα...αμα κοψουν το downloading... δεν υπαρχει λογος ουτε να εχεις συνδεση μεγαλη με το ιντερνετ - ουτε μεγαλες τηλεορασεις - ουτε NOVA οπως εχω εγω.

ολα πουλημα και ησυχαζεις

αλλοι θα χασουν.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Λέγε ότι θές, λέγε. Το λινκ με το βίντεο το έχεις δεί ποτέ; Traffic shaping του κερατά!
> 
> Τώρα για το αν κάνουν όλοι οι πάροχοι ή όχι, απλά έχω την εικασία αυτή, μιας και πλέον είναι φθηνός τέτοιος εξοπλισμός, μάλιστα είχα πιάσει και στα χέρια για λίγο καιρό και ένα τέτοιο μηχανάκι.


ποσο το πουλανε...

----------


## 29gk

> Έχω μια απορία από χθες !
> Αφού στερούν απ' τον λαό (σταδιακά) τον "άρτο", πως θα την παλέψει χωρίς "θεάματα" ?
> 
> Γνωρίζω κάποιους που τον φετινό χειμώνα, αγόρασαν μια μεγάλη LCD-TV, την συνέδεσαν στο στερεοφωνικό τους, και βλέπουν ταινίες (με παρέα-κοπέλα κτλ.) ώστε να ρίξουν το κόστος της διασκέδασης στο επίπεδο που τους επιτρέπουν τα 700-800 ευρώ που βγάζουν...
> Να δούμε τι θα γίνει τώρα !


Τιποτα δεν θα γινει. Απλουστατα γιατι θα παιρνει ενας ενα dvd και θα το αντιγραφει σε 40 αντιτυπα. Οπως εγινε και με τη Τζουλια. Συν το οτι σε κανα μηνα θα ξεφυτρωσουν αλλα 10 καινουργια site.

Οσο για την αφισα συμφωνω απολυτα πως εινα τεραστια γελοιοτητα, και πραγματικα εχω την απορια για το ποιος χαλα φαια ουσια και χρονο για να ασχοληθει με κατι τετοιο αλλα και το ποιος θα παει στις συγκεντρωσεις. Μηπως καποιος που δεν εχει προβλημα να παλεψει για να κανει τα 700€ 800€ αλλα του αρκουν τα 700€ απαιτωντας ομως παραλληλα να  δικαιωνεται η παρανομια !!

Το θεατρο του παραλογου.

----------


## manolog3

Νομιζω το θεμα εχει εξαντληθει δεν εχω να πω κατι παραπανω. Το κακο ειναι οτι εκλεισε ενας tracker (προσωπικα δεν τον χρησιμοποιουσα σαν κυριο download center). 

Να λεμε ομως τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους... Στο gamato εγιναν πολλα λαθη... πολλα ομως.

Απο τη στιγμη που ξανανοιξε οι admins-owners ηταν ερεστικοι και με πολυ θρασος. Θυμηθειτε μονο την ανακοινωση που ειχαν βγαλει με μεγαλη δοση ειρωνιας οτι και καλα "ηταν ολα αληθεια οσα ακουστηκαν για το κλεισιμο πριν 2 μηνες". 

Οταν κινεισαι στην παρανομια φροντιζεις και να κρυβεσαι και οχι να το παιζεις "ιστοριας". Οπως φοβηθηκες το Δεκεμβριο με το ακουσμα της ειδησης οτι εκλεισε το greek-fun και μπουζουριασαν τον admin και εριξες το site σε ενα λεπτο εκεινο το μεσιμερι χωρις καμια ενημερωση, μιλωντας υστερα απο καιρο για update/grade στον server μονο δειλια δειχνει. Κανε οτι ειναι να κανεις αλλα μεινε μεχρι εκει που σε παιρνει... η αναπτυξη θα ερθει με τον καιρο.

Ενα αλλο κακο με το gamato ηταν πως ο απλος user ειχε ευκολη προσβαση (ανοιχτες εγγραφες σε ολους) κατι που σε αλλους πιο σοβαρους ελληνες trackers δεν γινεται. Και η κουτση Μαρια ηταν member στο gamato και αυτο εφερε μεγαλη "διαφημιση". Ισως αυτο επιδειωκαν κιολας οι admins εκει περα... κακα τα ψεματα τη "δοξα" ποτε κανενας δεν την μισησε!! 

Οπως και να εχει ζουσαμε πριν και χωρις αυτον τον tracker θα συνεχισουμε και μετα. Λερναια Υδρα ειναι αυτο, κλεινει ενα ανοιγουν 10. Προχωραμε...  :Smile: 



Off Topic


		Ετσι για να σπασει η μονοτονια να κανουμε και λιγο χιουμορ. Το gamato ετοιμαζε συναντηση μελων στα Flocafe στο Μικρολιμανο... Αμα γινει λετε να εχει κλουβες απεξω?  :Razz:  Τρεχτε μακριααααααααα

----------


## anon

Off Topic






> ποσο το πουλανε...


Αναλόγως το bandwidth που θέλεις να διαχειριστείς. πχ μέχρι 2Mbps ηταν 6 χιλιάρικα. Ηταν φοβερό μηχανάκι, της Allot, έκανε καλά πράγματα. Αυτά πριν 2 χρόνια, σήμερα θα έχουν γίνει πιο φθηνα. Για μεγαλύτερο bandwidth αυξάνει η τιμή όπως καταλαβαίνεις.

Eμείς το είδαμε, γιατί το traffic shaping μπορεί να παίξει και τον ρόλο του WAN accelerator, είτε με intelligent compression (ανάλογα το περιεχόμενο), είτε μειώνοντας το bandwidth σε non critical συνδέσεις, οπότε μπορείς να την βγάλεις και με μικρότερα μισθωμένα για να συνδέσεις δυο σημεία πχ Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Νομιζω το θεμα εχει εξαντληθει δεν εχω να πω κατι παραπανω. Το κακο ειναι οτι εκλεισε ενας tracker (προσωπικα δεν τον χρησιμοποιουσα σαν κυριο download center). 
> 
> Να λεμε ομως τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους... Στο gamato εγιναν πολλα λαθη... πολλα ομως.
> 
> Απο τη στιγμη που ξανανοιξε οι admins-owners ηταν ερεστικοι και με πολυ θρασος. Θυμηθειτε μονο την ανακοινωση που ειχαν βγαλει με μεγαλη δοση ειρωνιας οτι και καλα "ηταν ολα αληθεια οσα ακουστηκαν για το κλεισιμο πριν 2 μηνες". 
> 
> Οταν κινεισαι στην παρανομια φροντιζεις και να κρυβεσαι και οχι να το παιζεις "ιστοριας". Οπως φοβηθηκες το Δεκεμβριο με το ακουσμα της ειδησης οτι εκλεισε το greek-fun και μπουζουριασαν τον admin και εριξες το site σε ενα λεπτο εκεινο το μεσιμερι χωρις καμια ενημερωση, μιλωντας υστερα απο καιρο για update/grade στον server μονο δειλια δειχνει. Κανε οτι ειναι να κανεις αλλα μεινε μεχρι εκει που σε παιρνει... η αναπτυξη θα ερθει με τον καιρο.
> 
> Ενα αλλο κακο με το gamato ηταν πως ο απλος user ειχε ευκολη προσβαση (ανοιχτες εγγραφες σε ολους) κατι που σε αλλους πιο σοβαρους ελληνες trackers δεν γινεται. Και η κουτση Μαρια ηταν member στο gamato και αυτο εφερε μεγαλη "διαφημιση". Ισως αυτο επιδειωκαν κιολας οι admins εκει περα... κακα τα ψεματα τη "δοξα" ποτε κανενας δεν την μισησε!! 
> ...


σε ξενους θελεις να πεις...

γιατι ελληνικοι τρακερς απο οσο θυμαμαι τα ιδια χαλια με το gamato ειναι.

αν μεινουν ανοικτοι βεβαια και αυτοι γιατι απο οσους ξερω (3) τρεις συγκεκριμενα γνωστους ηδη τα (2) δυο ειναι κλειστα και δεν θα ανοιξουν συντομα....(ημουν απλο μελος χωρις συνδρομη βεβαια) δεν πληρωνω ποτε για κατι το οποιο ειναι παρανομο.

οτι αφορα το BW απο οτι με πληροφορησαν φιλοι μου που χρησιμοποιουν εναλλακτικους παροχους η συνδεση με το διαδικτυο οντως πεταει....

οσο για την κλουβα θα ελεγα καλο μετρο ειναι ειτε στο μικρολιμανο ειτε στο συνταγμα αλλα εχουν χωρο στην φυλακη για ολους τους πειρατες...

εδω αφηνουν εξω με αδεια "δολοφονους-παιδεραστες-εμπορους ναρκωτικων" κτλ.

----------


## karavagos

> Λέγε ότι θές, λέγε. Το λινκ με το βίντεο το έχεις δεί ποτέ; Traffic shaping του κερατά!
> 
> Τώρα για το αν κάνουν όλοι οι πάροχοι ή όχι, απλά έχω την εικασία αυτή, μιας και πλέον είναι φθηνός τέτοιος εξοπλισμός, μάλιστα είχα πιάσει και στα χέρια για λίγο καιρό και ένα τέτοιο μηχανάκι.


Η αμφιβολία ήταν για το bold. Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά ποιοι έχουν τέτοια "μηχανάκια"  :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αναλόγως το bandwidth που θέλεις να διαχειριστείς. πχ μέχρι 2Mbps ηταν 6 χιλιάρικα. Ηταν φοβερό μηχανάκι, της Allot, έκανε καλά πράγματα. Αυτά πριν 2 χρόνια, σήμερα θα έχουν γίνει πιο φθηνα. Για μεγαλύτερο bandwidth αυξάνει η τιμή όπως καταλαβαίνεις.
> 
> Eμείς το είδαμε, γιατί το traffic shaping μπορεί να παίξει και τον ρόλο του WAN accelerator, είτε με intelligent compression (ανάλογα το περιεχόμενο), είτε μειώνοντας το bandwidth σε non critical συνδέσεις, οπότε μπορείς να την βγάλεις και με μικρότερα μισθωμένα για να συνδέσεις δυο σημεία πχ Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη




Off Topic


		ενδιαφερον ακουγεται θα το ψαξω...
	


........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Η αμφιβολία ήταν για το bold. Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά ποιοι έχουν τέτοια "μηχανάκια"


και πολλοι αλλοι γνωριζουν

αλλα γιατι τα εχουν ειναι το θεμα...διοτι απο οσο πιστευω το να παρακολουθεις τους συνδρομητες σου το τι κανουν δεν ειναι λιγο "παρανομο"

σεβαστο το ζητημα του BW αλλα αν τους απασχολει αυτο υπαρχουν αλλα μετρα (αυξηση συνδρομης η ογκοχρεωση και αλλα καλα που εχουν ειπωθει εδω) και αναλογα τι καταναλωνεις να πληρωνεις

οτι ισχυει στο mobile internet (αν και εκει εχει "απεριοριστο" αμα πληρωνεις)

να προσθεσω οτι εκτος του gamato εκλεισε και ο "μπλε-ασπρος" και δυο γνωστες σελιδες "Easy...." και "Ellino...." μαλλον θα εχει και συνεχεια το πραγμα...

τελικα μονο απο το εξωτερικο θα πρεπει να κατεβαζουν οσοι το κανουν το αθλημα αλλιως στην ελλαδα θα πρεπει να τα αγοραζουμε απο τα γνωστα μαγαζια η πωλητες.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Συμφωνω και γιαυτό λέω ότι κάπου δεν μας τα λένε καλά.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν έχω στοιχεία, πέραν της δοκιμής / έρευνας που είχαμε κάνει πέρυσι στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ (υπάρχει και σχετικό βίντεο)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srn6cE68a3M
> που αποδεικνύει την χρήση deep packet inspection για λόγους traffic shaping._ Το ίδιο πιστεύω (είπαμε δεν έχω στοιχεία) κάνουν όλοι οι πάροχοι, ώστε να μην υπερφορτώνεται και γονατίζει το δίκτυο τους μόνο απο τα torrents._
> 
> 
> ...


Θα μου επιτρέψεις και μένα να αμφιβάλλω στο πρώτο bold, και με στοιχεία που έχω υπ' όψη μου, δεν το λέω απ' το μυαλό μου. Δεν μπαίνουν όλοι στη διαδικασία να κάνουν DPI + TS σε δίκτυα (πλέον) δεκάδων Gbps γιατί...έτσι. Πολλοί γλυκάθηκαν κατά καιρούς, ελάχιστοι / κανένας δεν το συνέχισε τακτικά, γιατί απλά ο ανταγωνισμός δεν έχει τέτοια, και ο κόσμος πάει...εκεί.

Για το δεύτερο, bollocks, το μόνο που κάνανε είναι να πληρώσουν 5$ παραπάνω για να μην εμφανίζεται το όνομα και το email τους στο public WHOIS. Αυτό είναι κλασσικός τρόπος αποφυγής spam.

Ωστόσο, με ένα τηλέφωνο + ένα fax με απειλές για cease & desist του πελάτη στην εκάστοτε "privacy protect organization", η οποία εδρεύει στις ΗΠΑ, και το DMCA είναι πανίσχυρο εκεί, σου δίνουν ότι θέλεις... Δεν χρειάζονται πολλά-πολλά...

----------


## ares

> Έχω μια απορία από χθες !
> Αφού στερούν απ' τον λαό (σταδιακά) τον "άρτο", πως θα την παλέψει χωρίς "θεάματα" ?
> 
> Γνωρίζω κάποιους που τον φετινό χειμώνα, αγόρασαν μια μεγάλη LCD-TV, την συνέδεσαν στο στερεοφωνικό τους, και βλέπουν ταινίες (με παρέα-κοπέλα κτλ.) ώστε να ρίξουν το κόστος της διασκέδασης στο επίπεδο που τους επιτρέπουν τα 700-800 ευρώ που βγάζουν...
> Να δούμε τι θα γίνει τώρα !


 Θα κατεβάζουν από τα εκατοντάδες άλλα παρόμοια site.. Μπορεί απλά να κάνουν και λίγο Google  για να βρουν αυτο που θέλουν.

Υπενθύμιση : 
Ελλάδα : 11 εκατομμύρια  πληθυσμός
Κόσμος : 7 δισ. πληθυσμός

----------


## Strogg

> Αν ο εισαγγελεας διαταξει αρση απορρητου για πειρατια, τοτε εχει δρασει αντισυνταγματικα, καθοτι η αρση απορρητου πρεπει να γινεται μονο για *ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑΤΑ*. 
> 
> Ο Σανιδας μπορει να εχει αντισυνταγματικη γνωματευση περι αυτου, αλλα η ΑΔΑΕ ειναι εναρμονισμενη και στο γραμμα και στο πνευμα του συνταγματος - ζητώντας στους ISPs να μη δινουν τα στοιχεια.



Λάθος.

Η παραβίαση των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων διώκεται απο κακούργημα αν είναι κατ εξακολούθηση και ως πλημμέλημα αν πράτεται μια φορά για μια υπόθεση, ένα έργο πχ.

Μπορείς να δεις εδώ τη νομοθεσία

http://www.fa3.gr/nomothesia_2/nomot...opyright_3.htm

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Λάθος.
> 
> Η παραβίαση των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων διώκεται απο κακούργημα αν είναι κατ εξακολούθηση και ως πλημμέλημα αν πράτεται μια φορά για μια υπόθεση, ένα έργο πχ.
> 
> Μπορείς να δεις εδώ τη νομοθεσία
> 
> http://www.fa3.gr/nomothesia_2/nomot...opyright_3.htm


σεβαστη η αποψη σου οπως και η σελιδα που αναφερεις αλλα οταν νομικες ιστοσελιδες/blogs - διαδικτυακοι δικηγοροι - φυσικοι δικηγοροι λενε οτι αρση απορρητου γινεται μονο για (σοβαρα αδικηματα) βλεπε ποινικα αδικηματα (παιδικη πορνογραφια κτλ) γιατι τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα για μενα (που ειμαι ασχετος με τα νομικα αλλα και για αλλους που ειναι το επαγγελμα τους δεν ειναι σοβαρο αδικημα (αστικη υποθεση οπως το λενε) αρα επετρεψε μου να πιστευω και να υποστηριζω αυτη την αποψη.

παραθετω και την εξης απαντηση



> Αρχικό μήνυμα από MNP-10 ... 
> Αν ο εισαγγελεας διαταξει αρση απορρητου για πειρατια, τοτε εχει δρασει αντισυνταγματικα, καθοτι η αρση απορρητου πρεπει να γινεται μονο για ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑΤΑ. 
> 
> Ο Σανιδας μπορει να εχει αντισυνταγματικη γνωματευση περι αυτου, αλλα η ΑΔΑΕ ειναι εναρμονισμενη και στο γραμμα και στο πνευμα του συνταγματος - ζητώντας στους ISPs να μη δινουν τα στοιχεια.

----------


## anon

> Ωστόσο, με ένα τηλέφωνο + ένα fax με απειλές για cease & desist του πελάτη στην εκάστοτε "privacy protect organization", η οποία εδρεύει στις ΗΠΑ, και το DMCA είναι πανίσχυρο εκεί, σου δίνουν ότι θέλεις... Δεν χρειάζονται πολλά-πολλά...



Πρόσεξε, δεν αντιλέγω, απλά με αυτόν τον τρόπο πιάνεις τον ιδιοκτήτη του domain. Εδώ λένε ότι πιάσανε τους moderators. Πχ εαν, χτύπα ξύλο, για κάποιον λόγο πιάσουν το Νεκτάριο ή/και τον Εvilhawk, για να πιάσουν τους moderators ή θα πρέπει να τους δώσει την πρόσβαση (δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ξέρει ο admin τους mods με τα πλήρη στοιχεία της ταυτότητάς τους) ώστε να ταυτοποιηθούν ΙΡ με συνδρομητές κλπ κλπ, ή θα πρέπει να γίνει ηλεκτρονική παρακολούθηση (sniffing) όπως περιέγραψα ή κάποιες άλλες μεθόδους που περιέγραψαν άλλα μέλη που ισχύουν στην λογική των torrents.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Θα μου επιτρέψεις και μένα να αμφιβάλλω στο πρώτο bold, και με στοιχεία που έχω υπ' όψη μου, δεν το λέω απ' το μυαλό μου. Δεν μπαίνουν όλοι στη διαδικασία να κάνουν DPI + TS σε δίκτυα (πλέον) δεκάδων Gbps γιατί...έτσι. Πολλοί γλυκάθηκαν κατά καιρούς, ελάχιστοι / κανένας δεν το συνέχισε τακτικά, γιατί απλά ο ανταγωνισμός δεν έχει τέτοια, και ο κόσμος πάει...εκεί.
> 
> Για το δεύτερο, bollocks, το μόνο που κάνανε είναι να πληρώσουν 5$ παραπάνω για να μην εμφανίζεται το όνομα και το email τους στο public WHOIS. Αυτό είναι κλασσικός τρόπος αποφυγής spam.
> 
> Ωστόσο, με ένα τηλέφωνο + ένα fax με απειλές για cease & desist του πελάτη στην εκάστοτε "privacy protect organization", η οποία εδρεύει στις ΗΠΑ, και το DMCA είναι πανίσχυρο εκεί, σου δίνουν ότι θέλεις... Δεν χρειάζονται πολλά-πολλά...


δεν διαφωνω σε αυτα που λες (αν και ειμαι υπερ της αποψης του anon και αλλων φιλων) για τα τελευταια που λες ομως δεν θελουν στοιχεια? τοσο ευκολα δινουν στοιχεια οι εταιρειες αυτες? δεν κινδυνευουν να χασουν την πελατεια τους γιατι αν ειναι ετσι και δινουν τοσο ευκολα στοιχεια ποιος ο λογος ο πελατης να τους πληρωνει.

αλλωστε γνωστο ειναι οτι ανωνυμια δεν υπαρχει στο διαδικτυο και οποιος εχει την εξουσια η το μεσο μαθαινει τα παντα αρα γιατι να πληρωνεις για κατι που δεν σε προστατευει πραγματικα.

----------


## Iannis

Λευτεριά στα παιδια του gamato

ΜΕΣΑ ΟΙ ΚΛΕΦΤΕΣ 
SIEMENS-ΟΜΟΛΟΓΑ-ΒΑΤΟΠΕΔΙ-ΧΡΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ

Πληρωνουμε μια ζωη σαν  @αλάκες  :Rant:  :Rant:  :Rant:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πρόσεξε, δεν αντιλέγω, απλά με αυτόν τον τρόπο πιάνεις τον ιδιοκτήτη του domain. Εδώ λένε ότι πιάσανε τους moderators. Πχ εαν, χτύπα ξύλο, για κάποιον λόγο πιάσουν το Νεκτάριο ή/και τον Εvilhawk, για να πιάσουν τους moderators ή θα πρέπει να τους δώσει την πρόσβαση (δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ξέρει ο admin τους mods με τα πλήρη στοιχεία της ταυτότητάς τους) ώστε να ταυτοποιηθούν ΙΡ με συνδρομητές κλπ κλπ, ή θα πρέπει να γίνει ηλεκτρονική παρακολούθηση (sniffing) όπως περιέγραψα ή κάποιες άλλες μεθόδους που περιέγραψαν άλλα μέλη που ισχύουν στην λογική των torrents.


πραγμα που σημαινει με απλα ελληνικα 

οτι ιδιοκτητης ενος ονοματος μπορει να ειναι μια γριουλα η καποιος ασχετος δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι απαραιτητα και διαχειριστης της συγκεκριμενης ιστοσελιδας.

οπως και το γεγονος οτι λενε επιασαν και συντονιστες (moderators) αλλα και ειδικα μελη (VIP) θα πρεπει να προβληματιζει το ιδιο.

----------


## anon

Eπίσης να προσθέσω, ότι σε μια υπόθεση τέτοιου επιπέδου, πίεση σε εταιρίες της αλλοδαπής δεν είναι εύκολο πράγμα, εκτός εαν συνεργαστούν διεθνείς φορείς όπως πχ Interpol για διεθνή δίωξη. Και υπόψιν ότι άλλο διεθνές ένταλμα σύλληψης, που είναι εύκολο πράγμα, και άλλο διεθνής ενέργεια συλλογής στοιχείων και έρευνας. Το δεύτερο δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο πράγμα. Γιαυτό υποθέτω ότι όλα γίνανε εντός Ελλάδος, και αυτό για να γίνει έπαιξαν είτε ιστορίες sniffing είτε άλλες τεχνικές.

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

Και όμως έκλεισε 2-3 Μέρες μετά το "βίντεο" της Αλεξανδράτου!!!   :Razz: 
Φάνηκε από που χάθηκαν τα έσοδα HAHAHAH  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Λευτεριάστα παιδια του gamato
> 
> ΜΕΣΑ ΟΙ ΚΛΕΦΤΕΣ 
> SIEMENS-ΟΜΟΛΟΓΑ-ΒΑΤΟΠΕΔΙ-ΧΡΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ
> 
> Πληρωνουμε μια ζωη σαν @αλάκες


δες το γνωστο βιντεο και τοτε θα καταλαβεις ποσα ακομα εχεις να πληρωσεις

μια ζωη ο λαος πληρωνει και με συγχωρεις που θα συμφωνησω οτι ειμαστε οι "μαμακες" της υποθεσης.

διοτι τους ψηφιζουμε - να μας κλεβουν - να μας "μαμανε" και λογω κρισης "τελος η βαζελινη" οπως λεει το "ποντικι" αρα ειμαστε αξιοι της τυχης μας.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Eπίσης να προσθέσω, ότι σε μια υπόθεση τέτοιου επιπέδου, πίεση σε εταιρίες της αλλοδαπής δεν είναι εύκολο πράγμα, εκτός εαν συνεργαστούν διεθνείς φορείς όπως πχ Interpol για διεθνή δίωξη. Και υπόψιν ότι άλλο διεθνές ένταλμα σύλληψης, που είναι εύκολο πράγμα, και άλλο διεθνής ενέργεια συλλογής στοιχείων και έρευνας. Το δεύτερο δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο πράγμα. Γιαυτό υποθέτω ότι όλα γίνανε εντός Ελλάδος, και αυτό για να γίνει έπαιξαν είτε ιστορίες sniffing είτε άλλες τεχνικές.


για αλλη μια φορα "τεκμηριωμενη αποψη"

----------


## thanatos

> Απ' τους πρώτους ήμουν που είπα ότι περιμένω (με μεγάλη περιέργεια) να δω πως θα "τσουλήσει" η διαδικασία στο δικαστήριο.
> 
> Όσον αφορά το τι μπορεί να σου κάνουν (όχι εσένα ως απλό μέλος αλλά στους διαχειριστές), το κάτωθι είναι ελπίζω διαφωτιστικό:
> http://www.sdtv.gr/smf/archive.php?topic=14121.0
> 
> Και για όποιον δεν θέλει να το διαβάζει ολόκληρο:
> και
> 
> Για όσους δεν θυμούνται, το greek-fun είχε links που παρέπεμπαν σε files του rapidshare (άρα το που βρήκαν αστυνομικοί και Εισαγγελέας τα "οπτικοακουστικά έργα" στο greek-fun είναι απορίας άξιο!).
> ...


Δυστυχώς δεν βοήθησες.Η παραπομπή είναι σε γνωστό συμβάν.

Όπως είπες,να δούμε πώς θα τσουλήσει.
Θα εστιάσω πάλι στην άκυρη αναφορά για *upload* και θα επαναλάβω την ερώτηση α')γιατί η διαχείριση ενός p2p bittorrent tracker αποτελεί πειρατεία (και δη κακουργηματική) και β')αν δικαιούνται να άρουν απόρρητο όλων των χρηστών και να κάνουν φυσική ταυτοποίηση.

----------


## Iannis

"Αυτός που θα βαλει φυλακη πολιτικό θα τον γραψει η ιστορια με χρυσα γραμματα"

Γερασιμος (γραφικός) Γιακουμάτος
Βολευτής ΝΔ

----------


## Zer0c00L

> "Αυτός που θα βαλει φυλακη πολιτικό θα τον γραψει η ιστορια με χρυσα γραμματα"
> 
> Γερασιμος (γραφικός) Γιακουμάτος
> Βολευτής ΝΔ


απολυτα σωστο αλλα στην ελλαδα απο "χλωμο εως αδυνατο" το κοβω

ολα τα αδικηματα "παραγραφηκαν"

αρα ουδεις ενοχος πλεον.

εδω βλεπεις στα ΜΜΕ καποιους που λενε πως εκαναν τις υποκλοπες καποτε...

αν ειμασταν στο εξωτερικο θα γινοταν κατι

----------


## Leonidas33

Mεταφέρω από το Preza.Tv

οι ελληνικές αρχές δεν είχαν κανένα δικαίωμα και ο εισαγγελέας δεν έχει κανένα νομικό πάτημα να εκδώσει ένταλμα (δεν ξέρουμε και αν το έκανε κιόλας). Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να έβλεπα αυτή τη δικογραφία. θα κυκλοφορούσε σαν ανέκδοτο στις Βρυξέλες.

το μόνο αδίκημα θα ήτανε, αν οι admins ήτανε τόσο βλαμένοι και είχανε παράνομο υλικό (mp3 και ταινίες) στον server τους.Αλλά σε αυτες τις κατηγορίες είμαστε υπόλογοι όλοι όσοι κατεβάζουμε παράνομο υλικό.

Είναι από τις λίγες φορές που επίσημη ανακοίνωση της ΕΛληνικής ΑΣυδωσίας δεν αναφέρεται ο νόμος που στηρίζεται η σύλληψη και αν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις για την σύλληψη.

ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΤΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝΔΗΠΟΤΕ με mp3 player και ζητήστε του απόδειξη ότι τα έχει αγοράσει αυτά τα τραγούδια. Ούτε όλα τα στάδια της ελλάδος δε θα σας φτάνανε για να ενεργοποιήσετε την αυτόφορω διαδικασία.

Ακόμα και ένας rookie τελειόφοιτος δικηγόρος μπορεί να πάει στο δικαστήριο (λέμε τώρα) και να τους βγάλει χωρίς καν περιοριστικούς όρους. Το πολύ πολύ ένα χρηματικό πρόστιμο για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα που ενδεχομένως είχανε στους servers.

Αν τα σαίνια-μαριονέτες της ελληνικής αστυνομίας είναι τόσο ξεφτέρια που λύσαν τα θέμα των πνευματικών διακαιωμάτων σε P2P environment, θα ήθελα αυτό πάρα πολύ να το ακούσω, όπως και όλος ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος.

Γιατί όπως είναι γνωστό, δεν υπάρχει ακόμα ούτε καν σε επίπεδο directive από EU, οδηγίες για νόμο πλαίσιο για αυτό το θέμα.

Και όσο για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα, ναι , ισχύει για τους ΚΑΤΟΧΟΥΣ του υλικού , δηλαδή του χρήστη που έχει και χρησιμοποιεί αυτό το υλικό, και όχι του tracker, που απλά δίνει πληροφορίες για το ΑΝ θες να κάνεις την παρανομία, κάντην με δική σου ευθύνη. ΚΑΜΙΑ μα καμία δουλειά δεν έχει το administration ενός site με τον κάτοχο παράνομου υλικού

----------


## Havic

> σε ξενους θελεις να πεις...
> 
> γιατι ελληνικοι τρακερς απο οσο θυμαμαι τα ιδια χαλια με το gamato ειναι.
> 
> αν μεινουν ανοικτοι βεβαια και αυτοι γιατι απο οσους ξερω (3) τρεις συγκεκριμενα γνωστους ηδη τα (2) δυο ειναι κλειστα και δεν θα ανοιξουν συντομα....(ημουν απλο μελος χωρις συνδρομη βεβαια) δεν πληρωνω ποτε για κατι το οποιο ειναι παρανομο.
> 
> οτι αφορα το BW απο οτι με πληροφορησαν φιλοι μου που χρησιμοποιουν εναλλακτικους παροχους η συνδεση με το διαδικτυο οντως πεταει....
> 
> οσο για την κλουβα θα ελεγα καλο μετρο ειναι ειτε στο μικρολιμανο ειτε στο συνταγμα αλλα εχουν χωρο στην φυλακη για ολους τους πειρατες...
> ...


οι δολοφόνοι και οι παιδεραστές δεν περιορίζουν τα έσοδα κανενός οπότε ας βγουν οι άνθρωποι, όσο για του έμπορους ναρκωτικών εννοείται ότι πρέπει να βγουν πως θα βγάλουν κι άλλα λεφτά αν είναι μέσα? Γενικά όλοι επιτρέπεται να παρανομούν με πρώτο το κράτος και να μην τιμωρείται κανένας τους, αλλά αν παρανομήσει ο πολίτης πρέπει να φάει ένα καλό πρόστιμο για να φάνε περισσότερα!

----------


## amoydar

Εγώ θα πάω στην πορεία όχι γιατί στηρίζω τη λογική του παραλόγου που λέει να μην εφαρμόζεται ο νόμος αλλά γιατί πολύ απλά διαφωνώ με το νόμο και θέλω να αλλάξει. Και η αφίσα μια χαρά τα λέει. Τόσα έχουμε κατεβάσει δωρεάν από το site αυτό και διάφορα άλλα, ας χάσουμε 1 ώρα να στηρίξουμε λίγο αυτούς που μας τα προσέφεραν ( ασχέτως αν έβγαζαν κέρδος από αυτό ).

----------


## DVader

Αυτό που λέει ι αφίσα ισχύει ...? Το σκέφτομαι να πάω !!! :Thinking:

----------


## guzel

> Εγώ θα πάω στην πορεία όχι γιατί στηρίζω τη λογική του παραλόγου που λέει να μην εφαρμόζεται ο νόμος αλλά γιατί πολύ απλά διαφωνώ με το νόμο και θέλω να αλλάξει. Και η αφίσα μια χαρά τα λέει. Τόσα έχουμε κατεβάσει δωρεάν από το site αυτό και διάφορα άλλα, ας χάσουμε 1 ώρα να στηρίξουμε λίγο αυτούς που μας τα προσέφεραν ( ασχέτως αν έβγαζαν κέρδος από αυτό ).


+1  :One thumb up:

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Καιρός να αλλάξουμε σε 2mbps  :Sorry:  :Worthy:

----------


## prodromosfan

Καλά τωρα σοβαρολογείτε οτι θα γινει πορεια για τους διαχειριστες του τρακερ;

Για να σοβαρευτούμε λιγάκι, καταρχας απο που κι εως που,
τη στιγμή που δεν γνωρίζουμε ουτε για τις κατηγορίες,
ουτε τις συνθηκες υπο τις οποιες πραγματοποιηθηκαν η ερευνα και οι συλλήψεις.

Προσωπικα για πορεια δεν θα κατεβαινα ουτε για τη ΣΟ αυτού του φορουμ,
που δεν προωθει καν την παρανομία.



Off Topic


		Ναι το κατεβασμα αρχειων που υποκεινται σε πνευματικά δικαιωματα ειναι παρανομία, 
*σε καμια βεβαια περιπτωση κακουργημα*.

Δεν κατηγορω κανέναν, καλα κανει ο οποιοσδηποτε για οποιοδηποτε λογο το κανει.
	


Edit: [ Και για το φιλο που λεει οτι τοσα εχει κατεβασει και να τους στηριξει γιαυτα που του προσεφεραν ασχέτως εαν εβγαζαν κερδος ( :Crazy: ) να ρωτησω το εξης:
αν εκαναν συμφωνια να δωσουν τη λιστα με τις ip και ονοματα των χρηστων της σελίδας
για να γινει μηνυση εις βαρος των χρηστών και να βγουν λαδι οι διαχειριστες, 
την ιδια αποψη θα ειχε ακομα; ]

----------


## Zer0c00L

> οι δολοφόνοι και οι παιδεραστές δεν περιορίζουν τα έσοδα κανενός οπότε ας βγουν οι άνθρωποι, όσο για του έμπορους ναρκωτικών εννοείται ότι πρέπει να βγουν πως θα βγάλουν κι άλλα λεφτά αν είναι μέσα? Γενικά όλοι επιτρέπεται να παρανομούν με πρώτο το κράτος και να μην τιμωρείται κανένας τους, αλλά αν παρανομήσει ο πολίτης πρέπει να φάει ένα καλό πρόστιμο για να φάνε περισσότερα!


τοτε να αδειασουμε τις φυλακες απο αυτους για να τις γεμισουμε με αυτους που κατεβαζουν παρανομο υλικο (ειναι πιο επικινδυνοι) και που εισαι να ξεκινησουμε και με την αρση του γνωστου ασυλου (γιατι εκει ειναι τιγκα με το παρανομο υλικο στους σερβερς) μετα με τις εταιρειες τις διαφορες που εχουν παρανομο υλικο μετα με τις δημοσιες υπηρεσιες-οργανισμους και μετα με ολους τους υπολοιπους.

αν χωρεσουν ολοι αυτοι στις φυλακες θα ηθελα να το δω.?

----------


## guzel

> Edit: [ Και για το φιλο που λεει οτι τοσα εχει κατεβασει και να τους στηριξει γιαυτα που του προσεφεραν ασχέτως εαν εβγαζαν κερδος () να ρωτησω το εξης:
> αν εκαναν συμφωνια να δωσουν τη λιστα με τις ip και ονοματα των χρηστων της σελίδας
> για να γινει μηνυση εις βαρος των χρηστών και να βγουν λαδι οι διαχειριστες, 
> την ιδια αποψη θα ειχε ακομα; ]


μου αρέσει που καλείς τους άλλους να σοβαρευτούν  :Laughing:

----------


## EvilHawk

Ήθελα να ήξερα, δεν καταλαβαίνετε πόσο γελοίο είναι να μιλάτε, σε ημέρα γενικής Πανελλαδικής απεργίας, για πορεία για το κλείσιμο ενός tracker ...  :Thinking:

----------


## giwrgosth

> μου αρέσει που καλείς τους άλλους να σοβαρευτούν


 :Respekt:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καλά τωρα σοβαρολογείτε οτι θα γινει πορεια για τους διαχειριστες του τρακερ;
> 
> Για να σοβαρευτούμε λιγάκι, καταρχας απο που κι εως που,
> τη στιγμή που δεν γνωρίζουμε ουτε για τις κατηγορίες,
> ουτε τις συνθηκες υπο τις οποιες πραγματοποιηθηκαν η ερευνα και οι συλλήψεις.
> 
> Προσωπικα για πορεια δεν θα κατεβαινα ουτε για τη ΣΟ αυτού του φορουμ,
> που δεν προωθει καν την παρανομία.
> 
> ...


εγω παντως αν γινοταν κατι στο ADSLGR.com θα κατεβαινα σε πορεια (ασχετα αν διαφωνω μερικες φορες με καποιους της Σ.Ο)

για το GAMATO απλα δεν μου αρεσει η ενεργεια των αρχων και σεβομαι την δουλεια και τον κοπο καποιων ανθρωπων οπως εδω ετσι και εκει και οπουδηποτε.

οσο για το τελευταιο που λες δεν νομιζω να συμφωνει κανεις αλλα και να γινοταν κατι τετοιο ποιος λες να ειχε προβλημα με την ΑΔΑΕ μετα?

οτι αφορα τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα και τις εταιρειες και τους φορεις απλα να θυμισω οτι ο "πειρατης" ειναι και "υποψηφιος αγοραστης" αρα μετα τα μαγαζια τους "δισκοπωλεια" η "video/dvd club" η "κινηματογραφοι" μην φωναζουν αν κανεις δεν παταει το ποδι του και στο τελος κλεισουν.

γιατι οταν ο αλλος με τα 400-700 ευρω δεν εχει να φαει σαφως και δεν θα ψωνισει απο τα μαγαζια τους προηγουνται αλλες βασικες αναγκες.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καιρός να αλλάξουμε σε 2mbps


εγω θα ελεγα να το κοψουμε τελειως το ιντερνετ ετσι για να τους χαρισουμε τις συνδεσεις τους - τα κυκλωματα τους - το bandwidth να το εχουν να το βλεπουν.

----------


## giwrgosth

Ε όχι και πορεία βρε παιδιά!
Άλλο μια διαμαρτυρία μέσα από το νετ με τον τρόπο που μπορεί ο καθένας μας και άλλο πορεία!!!
Δεν κάνουμε πορεία για το ψωμί που μας κλέβουν, μην τρελλαθούμε!

----------


## guzel

> Ήθελα να ήξερα, δεν καταλαβαίνετε πόσο γελοίο είναι να μιλάτε, σε ημέρα γενικής Πανελλαδικής απεργίας, για πορεία για το κλείσιμο ενός tracker ...


έχεις ένα δίκιο η αλήθεια είναι , 
_προσωπικά είμαι εκτός Αθηνών οπότε δεν μπορώ να παρευρεθώ στις διαδηλώσεις. παρακολουθώ τα τεκταινόμενα από τη live cam της ζούγκλα ωστόσο_

----------


## nothing

Off Topic


		παντως ο grix πιο χαμηλα απο ποτε απο τοτε που ξεκινησε και η λειτουργια...
γινεται και ματαιη η λειτουργια του τελικα... :Laughing:

----------


## Nozomi

Οι δύο διαχειριστές που βρίσκονται σε ευρωπαϊκή χώρα, γιατί δεν μας λένε που βρίσκονται ?
Και τι ακριβώς έκανε η ΕΛ.ΑΣ ? 
Τους "έδωσε" στις τοπικές Αρχές για να τους διώξουν ?
Πάλι καλά που δεν ζήτησε και την έκδοσή τους με την πρώτη πτήση για Ελλάδα... :Razz: 

Έ, ρε γέλιο που έχουν να ρίξουν οι εκεί Εισαγγελείς (που είναι και οι μόνοι υπεύθυνοι για να ασκήσουν δίωξη ανεξάρτητα του τι ζητάει η ΕΛ.ΑΣ!)

----------


## sotos65

> Ε όχι και πορεία βρε παιδιά!
> Άλλο μια διαμαρτυρία μέσα από το νετ με τον τρόπο που μπορεί ο καθένας μας και άλλο πορεία!!!
> Δεν κάνουμε πορεία για το ψωμί που μας κλέβουν, μην τρελλαθούμε!


Δεν κάνουμε γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να την διοργανώσει σωστά (και χωρίς κομματικά καπελώματα, γιατί αυτή η "μόδα" έχει παραγίνει), όχι επειδή δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε ή δεν θέλουμε να κάνουμε...

----------


## amoydar

> Καλά τωρα σοβαρολογείτε οτι θα γινει πορεια για τους διαχειριστες του τρακερ;
> 
> Για να σοβαρευτούμε λιγάκι, καταρχας απο που κι εως που,
> τη στιγμή που δεν γνωρίζουμε ουτε για τις κατηγορίες,
> ουτε τις συνθηκες υπο τις οποιες πραγματοποιηθηκαν η ερευνα και οι συλλήψεις.
> 
> Προσωπικα για πορεια δεν θα κατεβαινα ουτε για τη ΣΟ αυτού του φορουμ,
> που δεν προωθει καν την παρανομία.
> 
> ...



Όταν θα έρθει εκείνη η ώρα θα σου απαντήσω αναλόγως αλλά προληπτική και κατα φαντασία καταδίκη με υποθετικά σενάρια δεν κάνω. 

Υ.Γ. Εκεί στο υπούργείο προστασίας του πολίτη τα έχουνε χαμένα.  Από τα χημικά στο Γλέζο καταργούν και ότι φθηνή διασκέδαση μπορεί να είχε σήμερα κάποιος ( + τα απαράδεκτα μέτρα λιτότητας ) ενώ τόσοι παιδέρες , νταβατζ'ηδες κτλ ε'ιναι ελεύθεροι. Ας σκεφτούν λίγο τι κάνουν και ας σταματήσουν να είναι υπηρέτες  του κάθε επιχειρηματία-νταβατζή.

----------


## Zer0c00L

κατι για γερμανια εχει ακουστει

αλλοι λενε για την ολλανδια.

τι να σου πω θελω και εγω πολυ να δω (που μαλλον δεν θα συμβει ποτε) οπως και σε αλλες περιπτωσεις.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Όταν θα έρθει εκείνη η ώρα θα σου απαντήσω αναλόγως αλλά προληπτική και κατα φαντασία καταδίκη με υποθετικά σενάρια δεν κάνω. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Εκεί στο υπούργείο προστασίας του πολίτη τα έχουνε χαμένα. Από τα χημικά στο Γλέζο καταργούν και ότι φθηνή διασκέδαση μπορεί να είχε σήμερα κάποιος ( + τα απαράδεκτα μέτρα λιτότητας ) ενώ τόσοι παιδέρες , νταβατζ'ηδες κτλ ε'ιναι ελεύθεροι. Ας σκεφτούν λίγο τι κάνουν και ας σταματήσουν να είναι υπηρέτες του κάθε επιχειρηματία-νταβατζή.


απο το στομα σου στου.........το αυτι

αλλα αυτο και αν ειναι ονειρο......

οταν στην ελλαδα και στο εξωτερικο κυκλοφορουν τοσοι "επισημα κλεφτες-λαμογια" που ζουν ελευθεροι στις βιλες τους και τους φυλανε αστυνομικοι της ΕΛ.ΑΣ (Υπ.Προστασιας του πολιτη) και τα αδικηματα τους εχουν παραγραφει επισημα αρα οποια εξεταστικη στην βουλη και να γινει (το μονο κερδος ειναι τα παραπανω εξοδα)

αν ποτε θελουμε να αλλαξουμε κατι σε αυτον τον τοπο θα πρεπει να γινει οργανωμενα και εκτος πολιτικων κομματων

ουτε με την 24ωρη απεργια συμφωνω

θελετε να αλλαξουμε τα πραγματα...ωραια ας κατεβουν ολοι σε Επ' αοριστου γενικη απεργια

ας κλεισουμε τα παντα να μην δουλευει τιποτα 

ισως τοτε να αλλαξουμε κατι στον τροπο της ζωης μας (η εστω θα λαβουν το μηνυμα)

με τις "καταληψεις δρομων" που ειναι παρανομες γιατι εμποδιζουν τους αλλους να πανε στην δουλεια τους η στο σπιτι τους (που ειναι συνταγματικο δικαιωμα τους) βλεπε "Γενικο λογιστηριο του κρατους" απο απολυμενους ολυμπιακης.

με τις πορειες και το ενδεχομενο επεισοδιων που να οδηγησουν σε φθορα ξενης περιουσιας

κτλ

δεν κερδιζουμε τιποτα

οι πλουσιοτεροι γινονται πιο πλουσιοτεροι

οι φτωχοτεροι ακομα πιο φτωχοτεροι (ισως και ανεργοι)

και το μοτιβο συνεχιζεται.

----------


## amoydar

> Ήθελα να ήξερα, δεν καταλαβαίνετε πόσο γελοίο είναι να μιλάτε, σε ημέρα γενικής Πανελλαδικής απεργίας, για πορεία για το κλείσιμο ενός tracker ...


Διαφωνώ φίλε. Το κλείσμο ενός φιλολαικού μεν ( παράνομου δε ) site που καλώς η κακώς πρσέφερε διασκέδαση σε χιλιάδες κόσμου που προφανώς δεν είχε την οικονομική δυνατότητα να διασκεδάσει αλλιώς [ εγώ είμαι ένας από αυτούς ] σχετίζεται άμεσα με τα σημερινά αιτήματα για αξιοπρεπή διαβίωση, παιδεία -μορφωση και γνώση για όλους. Για εμένα προσωπικά δεν είναι "ο 5ος κύκλος του lost " που  δεν θα μπορώ να κατεβάσω αλλά βαθύτερο ζήτημα πολιτικής άποψης για την απελευθέρωση της γνώσης , την κοινωνία της πληροφορίας και πολλά άλλα που θα μπορούσα να γράφω επί ώρες αλλά θα  βγούμε off.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Όταν θα έρθει εκείνη η ώρα θα σου απαντήσω αναλόγως αλλά προληπτική και κατα φαντασία καταδίκη με υποθετικά σενάρια δεν κάνω. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Εκεί στο υπούργείο προστασίας του πολίτη τα έχουνε χαμένα.  Από τα χημικά στο Γλέζο καταργούν και ότι φθηνή διασκέδαση μπορεί να είχε σήμερα κάποιος ( + τα απαράδεκτα μέτρα λιτότητας ) ενώ τόσοι παιδέρες , νταβατζ'ηδες κτλ ε'ιναι ελεύθεροι. Ας σκεφτούν λίγο τι κάνουν και ας σταματήσουν να είναι υπηρέτες  του κάθε επιχειρηματία-νταβατζή.


To οτι τα χουνε χαμενα ειναι το μονο σιγουρο, 
και τα υποθετικα σεναρια πολλά αλλα εμμενω στους αρχικους λόγους



> καταρχας απο που κι εως που,
> τη στιγμή που δεν γνωρίζουμε ουτε για τις κατηγορίες,
> ουτε τις συνθηκες υπο τις οποιες πραγματοποιηθηκαν η ερευνα και οι συλλήψεις.


συν το οτι αν ηταν ενας απλος τρακερ 
(χωρις τοπικη αποθηκευση υλικού περαν των αρχειων τορρεντ)
η δικογραφία ΔΕΝ στέκει.

αλλά επειδη δεν γνωριζουμε τι γινεται, δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε ολοκληρωμενη εικονα και σαφως ολοκληρωμενη αποψη επι του θεματος.

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Τώρα έρχεται και η σειρά του greek tracker...

----------


## prodromosfan

> Τώρα έρχεται και η σειρά του greek tracker...


παντως κατι γερμανοκατοικουμενα site και τρακερ δεν παθαινουν τιποτα;
γιατι αραγε;

----------


## Zer0c00L

του μονου που απεμεινε θα ελεγα αφου εκλεισαν τα 2/3 τωρα σε λιγο θα εχουμε το 3/3

οσο για ιστοσελιδες αναλογου περιεχομενου ελληνικες παντα (οχι σε .gr) εκει να δεις τι γινεται



παντως περα απο την πλακα

το BANDWIDTH πεταει......

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> παντως κατι γερμανοκατοικουμενα site και τρακερ δεν παθαινουν τιποτα;
> γιατι αραγε;


αν λες τα γνωστα...περιμενε και θα δεις.....ερχεται και η σειρα τους....

εκτος αν ανηκουν στα "γνωστα κυκλωματα πειρατειας" που ειναι υπερανω νομων.

τοτε παω πασο.

----------


## Seitman

> Ήθελα να ήξερα, δεν καταλαβαίνετε πόσο γελοίο είναι να μιλάτε, σε ημέρα γενικής Πανελλαδικής απεργίας, για πορεία για το κλείσιμο ενός tracker ...


Sorry και χωρίς ίχνος ειρωνείας, η ημέρα απεργίας μας πείραξε??? Βρακί δεν έχει ο κ... μας, λουλούδια θέλει η π...... μας!!!!! :Lips Sealed:

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω θα ελεγα το εξης

καλη η γενικη απεργια αν και δεν συμφωνω θα συμφωνουσα με πραγματικη γενικη απεργια επ' αοριστου απο ολους/ες ωστε να αλλαξουμε κατι.

ο απλος εργαζομενος ομως που θελει να παει στην δουλεια του η στο σπιτι του αργοτερα (και δεν υπαρχουν μεσα μεταφορας) αλλα ειναι αναγκασμενος να παει η με ΤΑΞΙ η με το ΙΧ η με τα ΠΟΔΙΑ τον εχει σκεφτει κανεις?

αληθεια εχει κυκλοφορησει κανεις σας στο κεντρο της αθηνας να δει τι συμβαινει π.χ στην πανεπιστημιου και κοραη (λογιστηριο του κρατους) η και σε αλλες περιοχες που θα γινουν συγκεντρωσεις και πορειες?

εγω μπορεσα και αρνηθηκα να παω στην εργασια μου με χρηση ανευ αποδοχων αδειας (χανοντας φυσικα μεροκαματο) απο αυτα που ηδη μου χρωστανε εδω και 3 μηνες που ειμαι απληρωτος (χρωσταω μεχρι και τα τσιγαρα μου στον περιπτερα εδω και 3 μηνες καπου 180 ευρω)

αλλα η 66χρονη μητερα μου δεν μπορεσε να παρει ανευ αποδοχων αδεια αλλα την αναγκασαν απο το σουπερ μαρκετ (μακαρι να μπορουσα να σας πω ποια αλυσιδα ειναι αυτη) που δουλευει (20 χρονια τωρα) να παει με τα ποδια στην εργασια της (05:00 πμ) στην "σταση αγγελοπουλου" (πατησιων) και να γυρισει με τα ποδια απο εκει στο "παγκρατι" που μενουμε. (τωρα ηρθε με τα ποδια.)

----------


## Gothic

Αν είχαν στήσει τον tracker στο άγιο όρος και τον είχαν ονομάσει efraimholytorrents.gr δεν θα τους ακουμπούσε κανένας και θα έπαιρναν και καμιά "επιδότηση".

Αν δε διαμοίραζαν και ταινίες του Πρέκα, θα είχαν και την στήριξη του συγκυβερνόντος κόμματος και της ίδιας της Αστυνομίας.

Ας πρόσεχαν.  :Whistle:

----------


## guzel

> Αν είχαν στήσει τον tracker στο άγιο όρος και τον είχαν ονομάσει efraimholytorrents.gr δεν θα τους ακουμπούσε κανένας και θα έπαιρναν και καμιά "επιδότηση".
> 
> Αν δε διαμοίραζαν και ταινίες του Πρέκα, θα είχαν και την στήριξη του συγκυβερνόντος κόμματος και της ίδιας της Αστυνομίας.
> 
> Ας πρόσεχαν.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Respekt:

----------


## Seitman

> ο απλος εργαζομενος ομως που θελει να παει στην δουλεια του η στο σπιτι του αργοτερα (και δεν υπαρχουν μεσα μεταφορας) αλλα ειναι αναγκασμενος να παει η με ΤΑΞΙ η με το ΙΧ η με τα ΠΟΔΙΑ τον εχει σκεφτει κανεις?


Τότε είναι απεργοσπάστης...  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## stud1118

> Ήθελα να ήξερα, δεν καταλαβαίνετε πόσο γελοίο είναι να μιλάτε, σε ημέρα γενικής Πανελλαδικής απεργίας, για πορεία για το κλείσιμο ενός tracker ...


επέτρεψε στον κάθε πολίτη να θέλει να διαμαρτυρηθεί για κάτι που είχε ως μέσο διασκέδασης, εκμάθησης και εκτόνωσης από την καθημερινή μιζέρια του και που τώρα του το στερούνε. Θα μου πεις ότι είναι παράνομο αυτό το μέσο διασκέδασης... σωστό, αλλά μάλλον παράνομος ήταν και ο τρόπος που τους φορτώσανε το φόνο του Καποδίστρια.
Αν παράνομα θέλανε να φιμώσουνε το ADSLGR θα ήθελες και συ να διαμαρτυρηθούμε !

----------


## MNP-10

> Λάθος.
> 
> Η παραβίαση των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων διώκεται απο κακούργημα αν είναι κατ εξακολούθηση και ως πλημμέλημα αν πράτεται μια φορά για μια υπόθεση, ένα έργο πχ.
> 
> Μπορείς να δεις εδώ τη νομοθεσία
> 
> http://www.fa3.gr/nomothesia_2/nomot...opyright_3.htm


Το συνταγμα ειναι υπερανω των νομων.



'Αρθρο 19

1. Tο απόρρητο των επιστολών και της ελεύθερης ανταπόκρισης ή επικοινωνίας με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο είναι απόλυτα απαραβίαστο. Nόμος ορίζει τις εγγυήσεις υπό τις οποίες η δικαστική αρχή δεν δεσμεύεται από το απόρρητο για λόγους εθνικής ασφάλειας ή για διακρίβωση *ιδιαίτερα σοβαρών εγκλημάτων*. 
**2. Νόμος ορίζει τα σχετικά με τη συγκρότηση, τη λειτουργία και τις αρμοδιότητες ανεξάρτητης αρχής που διασφαλίζει το απόρρητο της παραγράφου 1. 
**3. Απαγορεύεται η χρήση αποδεικτικών μέσων που έχουν αποκτηθεί κατά παράβαση του άρθρου αυτού και των άρθρων 9 και 9Α.

...συγνωμη αλλα η πειρατια, ακομα και η συσταση ομαδας για τη διακινηση πειρατικου περιεχομενου, απλα δεν ειναι ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ σοβαρο εγκλημα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το συνταγμα ειναι υπερανω των νομων.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Αρθρο 19
> 
> 1. Tο απόρρητο των επιστολών και της ελεύθερης ανταπόκρισης ή επικοινωνίας με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο είναι απόλυτα απαραβίαστο. Nόμος ορίζει τις εγγυήσεις υπό τις οποίες η δικαστική αρχή δεν δεσμεύεται από το απόρρητο για λόγους εθνικής ασφάλειας ή για διακρίβωση *ιδιαίτερα σοβαρών εγκλημάτων*. 
> **2. Νόμος ορίζει τα σχετικά με τη συγκρότηση, τη λειτουργία και τις αρμοδιότητες ανεξάρτητης αρχής που διασφαλίζει το απόρρητο της παραγράφου 1. 
> **3. Απαγορεύεται η χρήση αποδεικτικών μέσων που έχουν αποκτηθεί κατά παράβαση του άρθρου αυτού και των άρθρων 9 και 9Α.
> ...


δεν ξερω το επαγγελμα σου αλλα εμενα με καλυψες απολυτα (και ας διαφωνουμε πολλες φορες)

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 8 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τότε είναι απεργοσπάστης...


τον μισθο του θα τον πληρωσει το ΠΑΜΕ η ΓΣΕΕ η ΑΔΕΔΥ αν ναι τοτε να κατεβω και εγω που το ιδιο το ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ μου χρωστα 3 μηνιατικα με την αιτιολογια δεν εχουμε λεφτα.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αν είχαν στήσει τον tracker στο άγιο όρος και τον είχαν ονομάσει efraimholytorrents.gr δεν θα τους ακουμπούσε κανένας και θα έπαιρναν και καμιά "επιδότηση".
> 
> Αν δε διαμοίραζαν και ταινίες του Πρέκα, θα είχαν και την στήριξη του συγκυβερνόντος κόμματος και της ίδιας της Αστυνομίας.
> 
> Ας πρόσεχαν.


σωστος...

----------


## Spikes

Πωπω και τώρα εν τορρεντ αδέλφια τι θα κάνουμε; Θα αναγκαστούμε να ξεπουλήσουμε τις τηλεοράσεις μας και να αποκτήσουμε πραγματική ζωή (μερικοί τυχεροί απο εμάς ίσως και σεξουαλική);  :Scared:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πωπω και τώρα εν τορρεντ αδέλφια τι θα κάνουμε; Θα αναγκαστούμε να ξεπουλήσουμε τις τηλεοράσεις μας και να αποκτήσουμε πραγματική ζωή (μερικοί τυχεροί απο εμάς ίσως και σεξουαλική);


για το τελευταιο να μην το σχολιασω γιατι απλα κοστιζει....

----------


## techinsider

στη διαδήλωση υπέρ του gamato.info θα πάτε που θα γίνει αύριο;

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω οχι.
υποστηριζω την σελιδα - τους διαχειριστες της - το εργο τους αλλα υπαρχουν σοβαροτερα πραγματα για να διαμαρτυρηθω μπας και αλλαξουν.

τα ελληνικα τορρεντ η ιστοσελιδες δεν με απασχολουν και ιδιαιτερα.

οικονομια θα μου κανουν αν τα κοψουν ολα δεν θα υπαρχει λογος να εχω γρηγορο ιντερνετ - μεγαλη τηλεοραση - δορυφορικη - dvd player - να ψωνιζω απο μαγαζια (δισκοπωλεια - video/dvd club) - να πηγαινω σινεμα.

εν οψη οικονομικης κρισης και οικονομικων δυσκολιων (3 μηνες απληρωτος τωρα...)

----------


## techinsider

αυτό λέει και η αφίσα πρόσκληση για τη διαδήλωση ουσιαστικά, ότι θέλουμε να συλλάβουν έτσι γρήγορα και τους κλέφτες σε άλλα φλέγοντα ζητήματα (χρηματιστήριο, βατοπέδι κλπ κλπ)

----------


## DejaVu

Διαβαζω τοσες σελιδες και δεν εχω καταλαβει το ωφελος απο το κλεισιμο του συγκεκριμενου tracker, το οποιο δεν χρησιμοποιουσα κιολας.

Τον εκλεισαν....και τι ; Θα σταματησουν την "παρανομη" ανταλλαγη αρχειων ταινιων κ.τ.λ?

Χλωμο που φαινετε διοτι κατεβαζεις την ταινια απο ξενο site κατεβαζεις και τους υποτιτλους απο αλλου και ολα καλα....

Τρεχα γυρευε ......εκτος και αν κλεισουν και τα site που διακινουν υποτιτλους :Wink: 

Εδω ο κοσμος χανετε και αυτοι ασχολουνται με τους trackers!!

----------


## Zer0c00L

εσυ το πιστευεις? αν διαμαρτυρηθουμε κανοντας μια πορεια θα συλλαβουν ολους τους εμπλεκομενους σε σκανδαλα (γνωστους κλεφτες-λαμογια) που καταχραστηκαν τα χρηματα του δημοσιου (δηλαδη του λαου) και ζουν ελευθεροι γιατι βαση νομοθεσιας τα αδικηματα τους (τυχον υποψιες γιατι αποδειξεις δεν υπαρχουν) παραγραφηκαν και ζουν πλουσιοπαροχα στις βιλες τους υπο την προστασια των κυβερνοντων , της ΕΛ.ΑΣ και των ΜΜΕ

αν το πιστευεις αυτο μαλλον ζουμε σε αλλη χωρα.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Διαβαζω τοσες σελιδες και δεν εχω καταλαβει το ωφελος απο το κλεισιμο του συγκεκριμενου tracker, το οποιο δεν χρησιμοποιουσα κιολας.
> 
> Τον εκλεισαν....και τι ; Θα σταματησουν την "παρανομη" ανταλλαγη αρχειων ταινιων κ.τ.λ?
> 
> Χλωμο που φαινετε διοτι κατεβαζεις την ταινια απο ξενο site κατεβαζεις και τους υποτιτλους απο αλλου και ολα καλα....
> 
> Τρεχα γυρευε ......εκτος και αν κλεισουν και τα site που διακινουν υποτιτλους


θα πρεπει να κλεισουν ολα τα τορρεντ - ιστοσελιδες - ιδρυματα που εχουν παρανομο υλικο - εταιρειες/οργανισμους - τα γνωστα μαγαζια του γνωστου κυκλωματος οπως και τις ιστοσελιδες τους - τους γνωστους πωλητες

και αν τα κανουν ολα αυτα τοτε αυτοι θα βγουν χαμενοι τις υποθεσης γιατι απλα κανεις δεν θα αγοραζει τα προιοντα τους.

ολες οι κινησεις (μετρα) εχουν και αντιμετρα.

ο κατα αυτων λεγομενα "παρανομος η πειρατης" ειναι και "υποψηφιος αγοραστης"

Υ.Σ αρχισαν τα γνωστα παρατραγουδα...

μετα το κλεισιμο καποιων τορρεντ-ιστοσελιδων αρχισε η αλλαγη σε γνωστες σελιδες με ομαδες που ειχαν σκοπο τους υποτιτλους και το ανεβασμα ταινιων και σειρων να αποχωρουν απο τον χωρο.

ωραια πραγματα....

----------


## techinsider

όχι φυσικά, ούτε καν, εγώ την άποψή μου την είπα για την συγκεκριμένη πορεία

απλά ρώτησα αν θα πάτε γιατί εντυπωσιάζομαι που βλέπω κάποιους να είναι τόσο θετικοί στο να κάνουν αυτή την πορεία

----------


## corsgdgr

Το να κατασκοπεύει κάποιος μέσω internet με οποιοδήποτε μέσο τι κάνουν κάποιοι χρήστες δεν είναι παράνομο;

----------


## DejaVu

> θα πρεπει να κλεισουν ολα τα τορρεντ - ιστοσελιδες - ιδρυματα που εχουν παρανομο υλικο - εταιρειες/οργανισμους - τα γνωστα μαγαζια του γνωστου κυκλωματος οπως και τις ιστοσελιδες τους - τους γνωστους πωλητες
> 
> και αν τα κανουν ολα αυτα τοτε αυτοι θα βγουν χαμενοι τις υποθεσης γιατι απλα κανεις δεν θα αγοραζει τα προιοντα τους.
> 
> ολες οι κινησεις (μετρα) εχουν και αντιμετρα.
> 
> ο κατα αυτων λεγομενα "παρανομος η πειρατης" ειναι και "υποψηφιος αγοραστης"




Που σημαινει "καλα κρασια"!

συγνωμη παιδια αλλα "εδω ο κοσμος χανετε κι αυτοι ψ...αρμενιζουν" :Thumb down: 

και παλι συγνωμη για την εκφραση. :Sorry:

----------


## dhmk

Υπάρχει ένα ερώτημα: Εντάξει και καλά, τους συλλάβανε. Αλλά ποιος κατέβασε το site; Το κατέβασε κάποιος από αυτούς που συνελήφθησαν και άρα μετά την σύλληψή του; Αν αυτό συνέβη τότε οι αστυνομία/δικαστικές αρχές έχουν access στον server.

Ή για να το πούμε αλλιώς, γίνεται αυτοί που συνελήφθησαν να μην παρέδωσαν τα «κλειδιά» του site; Έχουν αποδεχθεί την συγκεκριμένη σχέση τους με το site; Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι τους έπιασαν εξ απήνης. Μπορεί να πανικοβλήθηκε κάποιος και να το «παραδέχθηκε». Αλλά υπάρχει ένα θέμα: Τώρα πια η αστυνομία έχει πλήρες access στο site;

Μπορεί να υπάρχει και κάποιος που δεν συνελήφθη και κατέβασε το site μόλις έμαθε τα νέα, οπωσδήποτε αυτοί που είναι στο εξωτερικό και για τους οποίους υπάρχει ένταλμα μέσω Interpol. Αλλά αν είναι αυτοί (ή κάποιοι που δεν έγιναν γνωστοί στην αστυνομία) ενδεχομένως είχαν και όλο τον χρόνο να καθαρίσουν πλήρως τον server.

Πάντως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως μπορεί να κατηγορηθεί κάποιος, και  μάλιστα με σοβαρή κατηγορία, που να αίρει το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών του (καθώς έτσι φανταζόμαστε ότι έγινε η ταυτοποίηση) απλά γιατί σε έναν server έχει μερικά torrent files. *Εκτός κι αν κατηγορηθεί για ότι θα βρούνε στους δίσκους στο δικό του σπίτι, ανεξάρτητα από την λειτουργία του site, το οποίο χρησιμοποιήθηκε απλώς ως αφορμή για την κατ’οίκον έρευνα των συγκεκριμένων προσώπων.*

Δηλαδή αν κάποιος κατεβάσει απλώς ένα torrent file στο υπολογιστή του είναι παράνομος; Ή διαπράττει παρανομία αν υπάρχει ένα  αρχείο που παραβιάζει την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία κάποιου, στον δίσκο του, άσχετα με τον τρόπο που αποκτήθηκε;

Το να συζητούν κάποιοι περί αρχείων torrent σε ένα φόρουμ είναι μια παράνομη δραστηριότητα; Γιατί άλλο να συζητάς και άλλο, κατ’ιδίαν, να αναλαμβάνεις την ευθύνη να κατεβάσεις ένα παράνομο αρχείο στο δίσκο σου, μέσω torrent ή όποιας άλλης μεθόδου.

Υπάρχουν νόμοι στην χώρα μας που να θεωρούν παράνομη την κατοχή αρχείων torrent (έστω κι αν η χρήση τους με κατάλληλα προγράμματα μπορεί να επιφέρει το παράνομο κατέβασμα αρχείων) ή την συζήτηση γι’αυτά στο οποιονδήποτε φόρουμ;

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχουμε τόσο εξελιγμένη νομοθεσία που να περιλαμβάνει νόμους γύρο από αρχεία torrents και λοιπές p2p τεχνολογίες. Το παράνομο, ούτως  ή άλλως, δεν είναι στην κάθε είδους τεχνολογία αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη χρήση της. *Και τα αρχεία torrent δεν ταυτίζονται με την χρήση τους όπως και οι προθέσεις δεν δικάζονται.*

Για να το πούμε και αλλιώς… *Η ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ,* που θα έλεγαν και οι… «προοδευτικούρες»!!!

Κάτω τα χέρια από τα δικαιώματά μας ρε!!!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Που σημαινει "καλα κρασια"!
> 
> συγνωμη παιδια αλλα "εδω ο κοσμος χανετε κι αυτοι ψ...αρμενιζουν"
> 
> και παλι συγνωμη για την εκφραση.


σεβαστη η αποψη σου

αποδεκτη η συγνωμη σου

αλλα ξεχνας μια μικρη λεπτομερεια.

αν οντως καποιοι παρακολουθουν τι κανεις - τι κατεβαζεις - τι βλεπεις - που γραφεις μηνυματα κτλ

τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα ξερεις.

εκτος αν σου αρεσει να κανουν οι αρχες οτι σε ΗΠΑ η ΗΒ.

αν καποιος δοκιμασει να μπει στο http://www.gamato.info για δειτε τι βγαζει τωρα.

----------


## DejaVu

> σεβαστη η αποψη σου
> 
> αποδεκτη η συγνωμη σου
> 
> αλλα ξεχνας μια μικρη λεπτομερεια.
> 
> αν οντως καποιοι παρακολουθουν τι κανεις - τι κατεβαζεις - τι βλεπεις - που γραφεις μηνυματα κτλ
> 
> τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα ξερεις.
> ...



Φυσικα και δεν μου αρεσει να παιζουν ενα μεγαλο big brother στην πλατη μου/μας αλλα δεν ειναι ενοχλητικος ο υπερβολικος ζηλος ΜΟΝΟ εκει που τους παιρνει?

Στις αλλες χωρες τουλαχιστον υπαρχουν νομοι που ισχυουν για ολους!

Ειδατε ποτε καποιο "γνωριμο" "προσωπο να πληρωσει την νυφη" για κατι στην χωρα μας;


*H συνδεση για gamato με βγαζει στην σελιδα του router μου* :Thinking:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Φυσικα και δεν μου αρεσει να παιζουν ενα μεγαλο big brother στην πλατη μου/μας αλλα δεν ειναι ενοχλητικος ο υπερβολικος ζηλος ΜΟΝΟ εκει που τους παιρνει?
> 
> Στις αλλες χωρες τουλαχιστον υπαρχουν νομοι που ισχυουν για ολους!
> 
> Ειδατε ποτε καποιο "γνωριμο" "προσωπο να πληρωσει την νυφη" για κατι στην χωρα μας;


ουτε θα δουμε ποτε...

----------


## Georgevtr

> στη διαδήλωση υπέρ του gamato.info θα πάτε που θα γίνει αύριο;


*NAI* γιατί είμαστε ενάντια στην καταπάτηση των δικαιωμάτων μας.

----------


## 29gk

> *NAI* γιατί είμαστε ενάντια στην καταπάτηση των δικαιωμάτων μας.


Kαι οταν λες *διακίωμα*, θελεις να διευκρινισεις ποιο ακριβως ειναι αυτο ?

----------


## anchelo

Για ποιο λόγο τώρα που έχει πέσει το site,άμα πας να συνδεθείς σου βγάζει κωδικούς κτλ?

Και πρέπει να έχει και κάποια σχέση με το ρούτερ αυτό :Thinking:

----------


## Georgevtr

> Kαι οταν λες *διακίωμα*, θελεις να διευκρινισεις ποιο ακριβως ειναι αυτο ?




Off Topic


		Συγνώμη που δέν το αντέγραψα και έβαλα το link,όπου οι νεότεροι  διδάσκονται στην Γ' Λυκείου.(Για τους παλαιότερους σε ηλικία αμφιβάλλω αν το διδαχθήκαν ποτέ......).
	


Δικαίωμα στην τεχνολογία  διότι ΔΕΝ ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ.

----------


## prodromosfan

> αν καποιος δοκιμασει να μπει στο http://www.gamato.info για δειτε τι βγαζει τωρα.


για δοκιμασε να βαλεις τους κωδικους του ρουτερ σου και θα δεις.

----------


## 29gk

> Δικαίωμα στην τεχνολογία  διότι ΔΕΝ ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ.


Συχωρεμενος.

Και οταν λες *δικαιωμα* στην τεχνολογια, ποια *τεχνολογια* σου παρειχε το συγκεκριμενο site ?

Τι ακριβως σου στερησαν ? :Thinking:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> για δοκιμασε να βαλεις τους κωδικους του ρουτερ σου και θα δεις.


για αυτο ρωταω εγω εσας? τι βγαινει οταν πατε στην σελιδα τους.

γιατι εμενα βγαζει την σελιδα του ρουτερ μου.

----------


## prodromosfan

ολονων τη σελιδα του web interface του ρουτερ τους βγαζει.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Συχωρεμενος.
> 
> Και οταν λες *δικαιωμα* στην τεχνολογια, ποια *τεχνολογια* σου παρειχε το συγκεκριμενο site ?
> 
> Τι ακριβως σου στερησαν ?


To δικαίωμα στην χρήση εφαρμογών,ίσως?
Το δικαίωμα επικοινωνίας?
Το διακαίωμα στην πρόσβαση νέων τεχνολογιών?
Στο δικαίωμα ψυχαγωγίας?


Sorry but i feel dizzy now........

''Η νέα γνώση λοιπόν είναι σαν το νερό που ξεδιψά αλλά πνίγει κιόλας: Το πώς πρέπει να τη χειριζόμαστε για να μην καταπατούνται τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα είναι αποκλειστικά θέμα ηθικής παιδείας και ευαισθητοποίησης των πάντων, πολιτικών και πολιτών.''
Toυ Σ. Ν. Αλαχιώτη (καθηγητής)

Πόσο επίκαιρο είναι,έπειτα απο 9 χρόνια...?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> ολονων τη σελιδα του web interface του ρουτερ τους βγαζει.


το ξερω οτι βγαζει την σελιδα του ρουτερ (του καθενος μας) αλλα το γιατι το κανει αυτο δεν ξερω.

με τις γνωσεις που εχω θα επρεπε απο την στιγμη που μια ιστοσελιδα ειναι εκτος λειτουργιας η δεν εχει κατι να βγαινει μηνυμα απο τον web server (apache) η να βγαινει μηνυμα "οτι η σελιδα δεν βρεθηκε" η κατι παρομοιο.

το να σε βαζει στην σελιδα του ρουτερ σου (δεν το βρισκω και τοσο σωστο)

----------


## Banditgr

> Πάντως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως μπορεί να κατηγορηθεί κάποιος, και  μάλιστα με σοβαρή κατηγορία, που να αίρει το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών του (καθώς έτσι φανταζόμαστε ότι έγινε η ταυτοποίηση) απλά γιατί σε έναν server έχει μερικά torrent files. *Εκτός κι αν κατηγορηθεί για ότι θα βρούνε στους δίσκους στο δικό του σπίτι, ανεξάρτητα από την λειτουργία στου site, το οποίο χρησιμοποιήθηκε απλώς ως αφορμή για την κατ’οίκον έρευνα των συγκεκριμένων προσώπων.*


Δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να έχουν στηρίξει τις κατηγορίες στο υλικό που βρέθηκε μετά από έρευνα και λιγότερο στην χρήση του tracker/site.




> Δηλαδή αν κάποιος κατεβάσει απλώς ένα torrent file στο υπολογιστή του είναι παράνομος; Ή διαπράττει παρανομία αν υπάρχει ένα  αρχείο που παραβιάζει την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία κάποιου, στον δίσκο του, άσχετα με τον τρόπο που αποκτήθηκε;


Το απάντησες μόνος σου. Εφόσον είσαι κάτοχος content που προστατεύεται από νόμους πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας και δεν έχεις αποκτήσει αυτό το content ή δεν έχεις δικαίωμα χρήσης αυτού, μέσω νόμιμων διαδικασιών, τότε τυπικά είσαι παράνομος. Ουδεμία σχέση έχει αν είναι εξίσου παράνομοι και άλλα Χ εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι. Σε τι επίπεδο (ποινικό) τώρα είσαι παράνομος, είναι εντελώς άλλη συζήτηση.




> Το να συζητούν κάποιοι περί αρχείων torrent σε ένα φόρουμ είναι μια παράνομη δραστηριότητα;


Κανονικά όχι. Υπάρχουν όμως λεπτά σημεία στην έννοια της "συζήτησης". Από τι στιγμή όμως που "ενθαρύνεις" άμεσα ή έμμεσα την διακίνηση προστατευμένου υλικού, παρέχοντας μέσα με τα οποία επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση και η απόκτηση του εν λόγω υλικού, ουσιαστικά παίζεις με τη φωτιά. Το νομικό πλαίσιο κατά την άποψή μου δεν είναι απόλυτα σαφές πάνω στο θέμα, παρόλο που υπάρχουν ήδη δεδικασμένα (βλέπε Pirate Bay), οι αποφάσεις των οποίων όμως, απ' όσο γνωρίζω δεν έχουν εφαρμοστεί πλήρως.




> Υπάρχουν νόμοι στην χώρα μας που να θεωρούν παράνομη την κατοχή αρχείων torrent (έστω κι αν η χρήση τους με κατάλληλα προγράμματα μπορεί να επιφέρει το παράνομο κατέβασμα αρχείων) ή την συζήτηση γι’αυτά στο οποιονδήποτε φόρουμ;
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι έχουμε τόσο εξελιγμένη νομοθεσία που να περιλαμβάνει νόμους γύρο από αρχεία torrents και λοιπές p2p τεχνολογίες. Το παράνομο, ούτως  ή άλλως, δεν είναι στην κάθε είδους τεχνολογία αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη χρήση της. *Και τα αρχεία torrent δεν ταυτίζονται με την χρήση τους όπως και οι προθέσεις δεν δικάζονται.*


Γενικά το νομικό πλαίσιο που καλύπτει τις p2p τεχνολογίες είναι τουλάχιστον ελλιπές αν όχι ανύπαρκτο και αυτό δεν αποτελεί μόνο πρόβλημα της ελληνικής νομοθεσίας. Από εκεί και πέρα το τι δικάζεται και τι όχι είναι πάλι εντελώς άλλη συζήτηση και παίρνοντας αφορμή πάλι από την υπόθεση του PB, όπως εύκολα διαπιστώνεται υπήρξε και δίκη και καταδίκη (συνεργία σε έγκλημα περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων - accessory to crime against copyright law) και μάλιστα αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου χωρίς να βρεθεί copyrighted material στην κατοχή των κατηγορουμένων.

----------


## Leonidas33

> Υ.Σ αρχισαν τα γνωστα παρατραγουδα...
> 
> μετα το κλεισιμο καποιων τορρεντ-ιστοσελιδων αρχισε η αλλαγη σε γνωστες σελιδες με ομαδες που ειχαν σκοπο τους υποτιτλους και το ανεβασμα ταινιων και σειρων να αποχωρουν απο τον χωρο.
> 
> ωραια πραγματα....


Που το διαβασες αυτό,γιατί οι ξένες ταινιες πάντα υπάρχουν σε ξένα  τορρεντ-ιστοσελιδες και υπότιτλοι χρειάζονται. Δεν ασχολούνται όλοι με το Gamato.....

----------


## sotos65

> το ξερω οτι βγαζει την σελιδα του ρουτερ (του καθενος μας) αλλα το γιατι το κανει αυτο δεν ξερω.



C:\Users\Sotos>ping www.gamato.info

Pinging gamato.info [192.168.1.1] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.67: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.67: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.67: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.67: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Για κάποιο λόγο οι dns server έχουν αποδώσει την 192.168.1.1 στο gamato.info

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να έχουν στηρίξει τις κατηγορίες στο υλικό που βρέθηκε μετά από έρευνα και λιγότερο στην χρήση του tracker/site.
> 
> 
> 
> Το απάντησες μόνος σου. Εφόσον είσαι κάτοχος content που προστατεύεται από νόμους πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας και δεν έχεις αποκτήσει αυτό το content ή δεν έχεις δικαίωμα χρήσης αυτού, μέσω νόμιμων διαδικασιών, τότε τυπικά είσαι παράνομος. Ουδεμία σχέση έχει αν είναι εξίσου παράνομοι και άλλα Χ εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι. Σε τι επίπεδο (ποινικό) τώρα είσαι παράνομος, είναι εντελώς άλλη συζήτηση.
> 
> 
> 
> Κανονικά όχι. Υπάρχουν όμως λεπτά σημεία στην έννοια της "συζήτησης". Από τι στιγμή όμως που "ενθαρύνεις" άμεσα ή έμμεσα την διακίνηση προστατευμένου υλικού, παρέχοντας μέσα με τα οποία επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση και η απόκτηση του εν λόγω υλικού, ουσιαστικά παίζεις με τη φωτιά. Το νομικό πλαίσιο κατά την άποψή μου δεν είναι απόλυτα σαφές πάνω στο θέμα, παρόλο που υπάρχουν ήδη δεδικασμένα (βλέπε Pirate Bay), οι αποφάσεις των οποίων όμως, απ' όσο γνωρίζω δεν έχουν εφαρμοστεί πλήρως.
> ...


ομορφα αυτα που λες αλλα να σου θυμισω οτι και το TPB αλλα και αλλα που υποτιθεται κυνηγησαν καποιοι συνεχιζουν και δουλευουν κανονικα αρα ποια ειναι η καταδικη - προστιμα κτλ.

----------


## blackwar

> σεβαστη η αποψη σου
> 
> αποδεκτη η συγνωμη σου
> 
> αλλα ξεχνας μια μικρη λεπτομερεια.
> 
> αν οντως καποιοι παρακολουθουν τι κανεις - τι κατεβαζεις - τι βλεπεις - που γραφεις μηνυματα κτλ
> 
> τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα ξερεις.
> ...



και μενα το ιδιο βγαζει//αν πατησεις login in μου βγαζει αυτο.. http://gamato.info/loginpserr.stm <--- Τι ειναι αυτο
???Ξερει καποιος να απαντησει.???

----------


## DejaVu

> το ξερω οτι βγαζει την σελιδα του ρουτερ (του καθενος μας) αλλα το γιατι το κανει αυτο δεν ξερω.
> 
> με τις γνωσεις που εχω θα επρεπε απο την στιγμη που μια ιστοσελιδα ειναι εκτος λειτουργιας η δεν εχει κατι να βγαινει μηνυμα απο τον web server (apache) η να βγαινει μηνυμα "οτι η σελιδα δεν βρεθηκε" η κατι παρομοιο.
> 
> το να σε βαζει στην σελιδα του ρουτερ σου (δεν το βρισκω και τοσο σωστο)



Yποπτο; Παγιδα;

Ισως λεω βλακειες γιατι δεν εχω γνωσεις πανω στο θεμα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Που το διαβασες αυτό,γιατί οι ξένες ταινιες πάντα υπάρχουν σε ξένα τορρεντ-ιστοσελιδες και υπότιτλοι χρειάζονται. Δεν ασχολούνται όλοι με το Gamato.....


σαφως και οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν μπορω να σου πω ποιες ειναι οι ιστοσελιδες (ειναι ελληνικες παντως) οπου καποιες ομαδες ανεβαζαν ταινιες με υποτιτλους ελληνικους.

αυτες οι ομαδες σταματησαν απο σημερα με ανακοινωσεις τους.

αρα οι ταινιες θα συνεχισουν να υπαρχουν στις αναλογες ιστοσελιδες του ελληνικου χωρου απλα χωρις οργανωμενους υποτιτλους (ο καθενας θα βαζει)

----------


## sotos65

> και μενα το ιδιο βγαζει//αν πατησεις login in μου βγαζει αυτο.. http://gamato.info/loginpserr.stm <--- Τι ειναι αυτο
> ???Ξερει καποιος να απαντησει.???


Τη σελίδα login του router σου βγάζει, εδώ δεν μου βγάζει τίποτα γιατί το router μου δεν έχει την 192.168.1.1 ως ip διεύθυνση. Έγραψα και πιο πάνω, για κάποιο λόγο που δεν γνωρίζω έχει δηλωθεί στους dns servers ως ip του gamato.info η 192.168.1.1, την οποία έχουν ως διεύθυνση πάρα πολλά ρούτερ, γι αυτό βγαίνει και η σελίδα για login...

----------


## gkandir

> Το συνταγμα ειναι υπερανω των νομων.
> 
> 
> 'Αρθρο 19
> 
> 1. Tο απόρρητο των επιστολών και της ελεύθερης ανταπόκρισης ή επικοινωνίας με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο είναι απόλυτα απαραβίαστο. Nόμος ορίζει τις εγγυήσεις υπό τις οποίες η δικαστική αρχή δεν δεσμεύεται από το απόρρητο για λόγους εθνικής ασφάλειας ή για διακρίβωση *ιδιαίτερα σοβαρών εγκλημάτων*. 
> **2. Νόμος ορίζει τα σχετικά με τη συγκρότηση, τη λειτουργία και τις αρμοδιότητες ανεξάρτητης αρχής που διασφαλίζει το απόρρητο της παραγράφου 1. 
> **3. Απαγορεύεται η χρήση αποδεικτικών μέσων που έχουν αποκτηθεί κατά παράβαση του άρθρου αυτού και των άρθρων 9 και 9Α.
> 
> ...συγνωμη αλλα η πειρατια, ακομα και η συσταση ομαδας για τη διακινηση πειρατικου περιεχομενου, απλα δεν ειναι ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ σοβαρο εγκλημα.


Πολύ καλά τα λες!  :One thumb up:  Το σύνταγμα είναι όντως υπεράνω των νόμων, αλλά το ίδιο έχει αποδειχθεί και για τους πολιτικούς, τους μεγαλοεπιχειρηματίες και τους λοιπούς παρατρεχάμενους αυτών.  :Thumb down:  Το θέμα είναι αν είναι και πάνω από το σύνταγμα...






> Αν είχαν στήσει τον tracker στο άγιο όρος και τον είχαν ονομάσει efraimholytorrents.gr δεν θα τους ακουμπούσε κανένας και θα έπαιρναν και καμιά "επιδότηση".
> 
> Αν δε διαμοίραζαν και ταινίες του Πρέκα, θα είχαν και την στήριξη του συγκυβερνόντος κόμματος και της ίδιας της Αστυνομίας.
> 
> Ας πρόσεχαν.


efraimholytorrents!!!  :Respekt:   :Respekt:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> C:\Users\Sotos>ping www.gamato.info
> 
> Pinging gamato.info [192.168.1.1] with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 192.168.1.67: Destination host unreachable.
> Reply from 192.168.1.67: Destination host unreachable.
> Reply from 192.168.1.67: Destination host unreachable.
> Reply from 192.168.1.67: Destination host unreachable.
> 
> Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
> ...


απο OTE Conn-x και εγω βγαζει αυτο

Microsoft Windows XP [Έκδοση 5.1.2600]
(C) Πνευματικά δικαιώματα 1985-2001 Microsoft Corporation

C:\Documents and Settings\User>ping www.gamato.info
Γίνεται Ping στο gamato.info [192.168.1.1] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:
Απάντηση από: 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 χρόνος<1ms TTL=254
Απάντηση από: 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 χρόνος<1ms TTL=254
Απάντηση από: 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 χρόνος<1ms TTL=254
Απάντηση από: 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 χρόνος<1ms TTL=254

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 192.168.1.1:
Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου:
Ελάχιστο = 0ms, Μέγιστο = 0ms, Μέσος όρος = 0ms
C:\Documents and Settings\User>

C:\Documents and Settings\User>tracert www.gamato.info
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: gamato.info [192.168.1.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\User>nslookup www.gamato.info
*** ___ _ε__  _____γ _ _η____ __ζ_____ _ ____ __γ _ _ __ _ _η_____ 192.168.1.1:
Non-existent domain
Διακομιστής:  dns1.otenet.gr
Address:  195.170.0.1
_§ζ__ __ _§ζ ____ ζ§ ___ _ ____ __γ:
Όνομα:   gamato.info
Address:  192.168.1.1
Aliases:  www.gamato.info

αν υπαρχουν φιλοι με εναλλακτικους παροχους οπως FORTHNET - HOL - TELLAS - ON - NETONE ας μας πουν και αυτοι τι βγαζει.

εγω πιστευω οτι κανονικα επρεπε να σου λεει οτι " Η ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΠΟΥ ΖΗΤΑΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ" με το γνωστο κωδικο λαθους της HTML.

----------


## sotos65

Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω γιατί το έκαναν αυτό, και ποιος το έκανε, αλλά φαίνεται και στα διάφορα site που κάνουν dns lookup...

http://www.dnswatch.info/dns/dnslook...submit=Resolve



```
DNSWatch > DNS Lookup for gamato.info
Searching for gamato.info. A record at B.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. [192.228.79.201] ...took 154 ms
Searching for gamato.info. A record at C0.INFO.AFILIAS-NST.info. [199.254.49.1] ...took 9 ms
Searching for dns3.registrar-servers.com. A record at D.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. [128.8.10.90] ...took 99 ms
Searching for dns3.registrar-servers.com. A record at F.GTLD-SERVERS.NET. [192.35.51.30] ...took 155 ms
Searching for dns3.registrar-servers.com. A record at dns4.name-services.com. [69.64.145.225] ...took 117 ms
Searching for gamato.info. A record at dns3.registrar-servers.com. [72.34.41.47] ...took 152 ms

A record found: 192.168.1.1
Domain	Type	TTL	Answer
gamato.info.	NS	86400	dns3.registrar-servers.com.
gamato.info.	NS	86400	dns1.registrar-servers.com.
gamato.info.	NS	86400	dns2.registrar-servers.com.
gamato.info.	A	1800	192.168.1.1
```

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω κανονικα σου ειπα τι θα επρεπε να βγαινει αλλα...?

----------


## Banditgr

> ομορφα αυτα που λες αλλα να σου θυμισω οτι και το TPB αλλα και αλλα που υποτιθεται κυνηγησαν καποιοι συνεχιζουν και δουλευουν κανονικα αρα ποια ειναι η καταδικη - προστιμα κτλ.


Έχει γίνει έφεση στην απόφαση από τους κατηγορουμένος και σύμφωνα με το Σουηδικό δίκαιο η ετυμηγορία δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί, έως ώτου εκδικαστούν όλες οι εφέσεις.

----------


## rudxai

Με Φορθνετ:
*Ping*

```
Pinging gamato.info [192.168.1.1] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.66: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.66: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.66: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.66: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
```

*tracert*

```

Tracing route to gamato.info [192.168.1.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1  Nigger.lan [192.168.1.66]  reports: Destination host unreachable.

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Zer0c00L

αρα απλα μια τρυπα στο νερο γιατι το TPB δουλευει κανονικα - κατεβαζεις - ανεβαζεις

ζησε μαη μου να φας τριφυλλι.

παρακαλω και αλλους φιλους απο αλλους παροχους να μας πουν.

ευχαριστω τον φιλο με forthnet 

αρα OTE και FORTHNET βγαζει την σελιδα του ρουτερ η την διευθυνση του ρουτερ.

----------


## dhmk

Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι έχουν αλλάξει το DNS record ώστε να δείχνει σε ip που δεν είναι public αλλά ειδικά για εσωτερική χρήση, π.χ. για routers.

Το ip δείχνει τέτοιο (192.168.1.1).  Του δικου μου router είναι 192.168.1.254.

----------


## 29gk

To δικαίωμα στην χρήση εφαρμογών,ίσως?
Το δικαίωμα επικοινωνίας?
Το διακαίωμα στην πρόσβαση νέων τεχνολογιών?
Στο δικαίωμα ψυχαγωγίας?

Το δικαιωμα στην χρηση πραγματων που δεν πληρωσες ? Που καποιοι ανθρωποι μοχθησαν, σπουδασαν, εργαστηκαν, καλλιεργησαν και δεν πληρωθηκαν ? Αυτο ειναι δικο σου - μου Δικαιωμα ? Δηλαδη εχουμε και ιδεολογικη προσεγγιση και καλυψη τωρα πισω απο μια παραβατικη πραξη ?

Sorry but i feel dizzy now........

Δικαιολογημενα μαλλον....

ΥΓ
Επειδη καταλαβα που πηγαινει η φαση με τα δικαιωματα και τις διαμαρτυριες και τα συλλαλητηρια, να ομολογησω πως και εγω κατεβασα κατακαιρους και χρησιμοποιησα διαφορα αρχεια, αλλα δεν απαιτησα και την επαναφορα της δουλείας για να καλοπερνα η παρτη μου. Γιατι δουλος ειναι καποιος που δουλευει για μενα τσαμπα και δουλος ειμαι 
εγω οταν απαιτω να εχω δουλους και δεν διαμαρτυρομαι που με εχουν δουλο για 700€ το μηνα.

Και στην τελικη, δεν ειδα κανεναν Πασαρη να διαμαρτυρεται γιατι η αστυνομια τον σταματησε απο το να συνεχισει να κλεβει. Εμεις, τι ακριβως κανουμε ? Μα ομαδικη διαμαρτυρια φυσικα !!! Για τις τσοντες και τα windows αλλα οχι, ποτε  για τα εργασιακα μας διακιωματα.

ΕΛΕΟΣ  δηλαδη  :Sheep:  :Sheep:  :Sheep:

----------


## Nozomi

> Μπορεί να υπάρχει και κάποιος που δεν συνελήφθη και κατέβασε το site μόλις έμαθε τα νέα, οπωσδήποτε αυτοί που είναι στο εξωτερικό και για τους οποίους υπάρχει ένταλμα μέσω Interpol. Αλλά αν είναι αυτοί (ή κάποιοι που δεν έγιναν γνωστοί στην αστυνομία) ενδεχομένως είχαν και όλο τον χρόνο να καθαρίσουν πλήρως τον server.


Που είδες εσύ ότι εκδόθηκε ένταλμα σύλληψης απ' τις ελληνικές Αρχές ?
Το ποινικό αδίκημα συνέβη στην Ελλάδα για να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο (Ευρωπαϊκό Ένταλμα Σύλληψης για έκδοση κτλ.) ?
Η ανακοίνωση της Αστυνομίας λέει:



> Παράλληλα μέσω της Διεθνούς Αστυνομικής Συνεργασίας ΙΝΤΕΡΠΟΛ ενημερώθηκαν οι αρμόδιες Αρχές Ευρωπαϊκής χώρας για τις δικές τους ενέργειες καθόσον δύο εκ των κατηγορουμένων διαμένουν στην αλλοδαπή.


Για να ασκηθεί δίωξη θα πρέπει να συμφωνήσει ο Ολλανδός-Γερμανός αρμόδιος Εισαγγελέας (αν ισχύει η φήμη ότι κατοικούν σε Γερμανία-Ολλανδία)... 
Κάτι μου λέει ότι εκεί θα πέσει πολύ γέλιο !
"Admin σε torrentάδικο που διαμοιράζει (παράνομα) οπτικοακουστικό υλικό"...
Μάλιστα.

----------


## anchelo

Ότι θα γίνει και διαδήλωση δεν το περίμενα... 

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/03...info_9526.html

----------


## Zer0c00L

γελιο θα πεσει σιγουρα...

γιατι αν εμπλεκουν την ΙΝΤΕΡΠΟΛ με αυτα (περι τορρεντ τρακερ - πνευματικα δικαιωματα) και με τον φιλο μας τον χριστοφορακο το ξεχασαν να το κανουν οπως και με αλλους τοτε καποιος εχει σιγουρα ΒΑΡΙΑ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ.

----------


## trd64

Να πω και εγώ ότι με ratio 4.5 ποτέ δεν πίστεψα ότι κάνω κάτι καλό.

Βέβαια, καλό θα είναι και οι εταιρείες να μείωναν σε λογικά επίπεδα τις τιμές των CD & DVD αλλά δεν το κάνουν. Για όσο καιρό αρνούνται να περιορίσουν τα εξοργιστικά τους κέρδη θα συνεχίζω να κατεβάζω από αλλού και ας κλείσουν το gamato, μπλε-λευκό η οποιοδήποτε άλλο θέλουν.

Πάντα θα υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι έχουν αλλάξει το DNS record ώστε να δείχνει σε ip που δεν είναι public αλλά ειδικά για εσωτερική χρήση, π.χ. για routers.
> 
> Το ip δείχνει τέτοιο (192.168.1.1). Του δικου μου router είναι 192.168.1.254.


καμια αντιρρηση

γιατι ομως να κανουν κατι τετοιο ενω απλα θα μπορουσε να λεει *NO PAGE FOUND*

----------


## anchelo

> Να πω και εγώ ότι με ratio 4.5 ποτέ δεν πίστεψα ότι κάνω κάτι καλό.
> 
> Βέβαια, καλό θα είναι και οι εταιρείες να μείωναν σε λογικά επίπεδα τις τιμές των CD & DVD αλλά δεν το κάνουν. Για όσο καιρό αρνούνται να περιορίσουν τα εξοργιστικά τους κέρδη θα συνεχίζω να κατεβάζω από αλλού και ας κλείσουν το gamato, μπλε-λευκό η οποιοδήποτε άλλο θέλουν.
> 
> Πάντα θα υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές.


Προς το παρών,από Ελλάδα μένει μία καλή εναλλακτική :/

----------


## kaloydis

το πρωι αυτα τα site μου εβγαζαν κανονικα την ip του gamato και οτι ειναι στην ολλανδια αμστερνταμ. ξαφνικα μετα απο 30 λεπτα το εκανα 4 φωρες μου εβγαζε ρωσια μοσχα για το gamato.info και μετα απο 10 λεπτα off τυποτα απλα αυτη την διευθηνση που βγαζη και σε εσας.
Σημ: απο τυχη βρηκα που ειχα κανει save μια σελιδα του gamato.info η VIP user και moderator σαν συνολο ειναι παραπανω απο αυτους που πιασανε.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Να πω και εγώ ότι με ratio 4.5 ποτέ δεν πίστεψα ότι κάνω κάτι καλό.
> 
> Βέβαια, καλό θα είναι και οι εταιρείες να μείωναν σε λογικά επίπεδα τις τιμές των CD & DVD αλλά δεν το κάνουν. Για όσο καιρό αρνούνται να περιορίσουν τα εξοργιστικά τους κέρδη θα συνεχίζω να κατεβάζω από αλλού και ας κλείσουν το gamato, μπλε-λευκό η οποιοδήποτε άλλο θέλουν.
> 
> Πάντα θα υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές.


συμφωνω παντα υπαρχουν εναλλακτικα σχεδια (μικροπωλητες - γνωστα μαγαζια - γνωστες ιστοσελιδες - γνωστο κυκλωμα)

ξενα - ελληνικα private τορρεντ τρακερς η ιστοσελιδες

ξενα - ελληνικα public τορρεντ τρακερς η ιστοσελιδες

το λεγομενο WIFI (που πηζει απο τετοια πραγματα)

το λεγομενο DC++ 

και αλλες πολλες πηγες....

τι να το κανεις να κλεινεις η να κλεινουν 10 και να ανοιγουν αλλα 100 να προστεθουν στα ηδη υπαρχοντα.

παλια με την γεννηση της (επι εποχης chip-αντιγραμμενων playstation) επρεπε να παταξουν την πειρατεια....τωρα μεγαλωσε και δικτυωθηκε καλα....

----------


## anchelo

Προφανώς,υπήρχαν και moderators που δεν είχαν ιδιαίτερη σχέση με την "διοίκηση" του site...Ίσως να μην τους ήξερε κιόλας...Υποθέσεις κάνω...Όσο για τους VIP,μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο να πιάσουν VIP...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Προς το παρών,από Ελλάδα μένει μία καλή εναλλακτική :/


αν εννοεις αυτο που νομιζω....μαλλον οχι για πολυ...

παντως θα τους βγαλω το καπελο αν

κλεισουν ολες τις τορρεντ σελιδες και γνωστες ιστοσελιδες
κλεισουν ολα τα γνωστα μαγαζια με τα γνωστα αφεντικα
κλεισουν ολους τους γνωστους πωλητες

και μετα αρχισουν να εφαρμοζουν τον νομο κλεινοντας φυλακη αυτους που πρεπει μπας και δουμε ποτε σε αυτη την χωρα δικαιοσυνη.

αν και στην παρουσα φαση που ειμαι γουσταρω να κλεισουν και εμενα μεσα στην φυλακη να εχω τσαμπα φαγητο-τσιγαρα-υπνο.

----------


## anchelo

> αν εννοεις αυτο που νομιζω....μαλλον οχι για πολυ...


Το 3ο της παρέας εννοώ...Και μάλλον το ίδιο λέμε...
Δεν θα αντέξω να χάσω και αυτό  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το 3ο της παρέας εννοώ...Και μάλλον το ίδιο λέμε...
> Δεν θα αντέξω να χάσω και αυτό


αυτο λεω και εγω

δυστυχως ομως απο οσα βλεπω θα ακολουθησει την πορεια των αλλων 2.

εδω ολοκληρα γκρουπ απο uploaders/subtitles αποχωρησαν απο την σκηνη λες να μεινει αυτο.

----------


## trd64

Το τρίτο που μας έμεινε είναι το μοναδικό που δεν είχε το DVD της τζούλιας.

Αν υποψιαστώ ότι όλα αυτά έγιναν για την τζούλια θα την σκίσω  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## DVader

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\User>ping www.gamato.info

Pinging gamato.info [192.168.1.1] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=254

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Documents and Settings\User>

Δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να έγινε αυτό.... Πάντως για αυτό βγάζει τον router...

Εγώ λέω να αφήσουμε τις κουβέντες περί απεργιών είτε συμφωνούμε είτε όχι ... Είναι άλλο θέμα και όχι του gamato.. 

Από εκεί και πέρα συμφωνώ να τους στηρίξουμε.... Βγάζουν δεν βγάζουν κέρδος δεν με νοιάζει... Από την στιγμή που όλοι μας έχουμε κατεβάσει τις άπειρες ταινίες/μουσική οφείλουμε να τους δείξουμε ένα μεγάλο ευχαιρστώ και ότι τους συμπαραστεκόμαστε...

Τώρα όποιος διαφωνεί απλά κοιτάει τον εαυτό του πράγμα που είναι σεβαστό αλλά επικριτέο !!! :Whistle:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το τρίτο που μας έμεινε είναι το μοναδικό που δεν είχε το DVD της τζούλιας.
> 
> Αν υποψιαστώ ότι όλα αυτά έγιναν για την τζούλια θα την σκίσω


τι να σου πω...οι ανυποστατες φημες μου λενε οτι η εταιρεια και η ηθοποιος κρυβονται πισω απο ολο το εντελως τυχαιο σχεδιο.

το ΣΔΟΕ ομως δεν ελεγχει την εταιρεια για τα 4 μυρια ευρω (αν θα δηλωθουν) που λεγεται οτι εβγαλαν απο τις πωλησεις του επιμαχου DVD επι 20 ευρω το κομματι 

(στο παγκρατι που μενω αλλα και στις γειτονικες περιοχες (καισαριανη-ιλισια-παγκρατι-ηλιουπολη) χρυσες δουλειες εκαναν τα περιπτερα.) μην βαλω τις πωλησεις τις επιμαχης σαμπανιας.

ουτε φυσικα την πρωταγωνιστρια αυτου δεν ελεγχει κανεις.

----------


## anchelo

> αυτο λεω και εγω
> 
> δυστυχως ομως απο οσα βλεπω θα ακολουθησει την πορεια των αλλων 2.
> 
> εδω ολοκληρα γκρουπ απο uploaders/subtitles αποχωρησαν απο την σκηνη λες να μεινει αυτο.


Για υπότιτλους δεν ξέρω πάντως...Υπάρχει και το international site με υπότιτλους που έχει και ελληνικούς  :Wink:  Και το πιο γνωστό ελληνικό με υπότιτλους σειρών,επίσης δεν είδα κάτι... :Wink:

----------


## nothing

> Το τρίτο που μας έμεινε είναι το μοναδικό που δεν είχε το DVD της τζούλιας.
> 
> Αν υποψιαστώ ότι όλα αυτά έγιναν για την τζούλια θα την σκίσω


νομιζεις...  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




			δε γνωριζω γιατι αλλα μετα απο 3 μερες που σβηναν οποιο ανεβαινε τελικα ανεβηκε μια χαρα και εμεινε κιολας

----------


## Zer0c00L

επισης για τους νομικους του θεματος βρηκα αυτο




> Όπως σωστά αναφέρεις, οι λόγοι για τους οποίους μπορεί να αρθεί το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένοι, και καθορίζονται στον Ν. 2225/1994: Για την προστασία της ελευθερίας της ανταπόκρισης και επικοινωνίας και άλλες διατάξεις. Το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να έχει εφαρμογή στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι η επίκληση του Άρθρου 374 τού Π.Κ. (Διακεκριμένες περιπτώσεις κλοπής):
> 
> Η κλοπή τιμωρείται, με κάθειρξη μέχρι 10 ετών: [...] δ) αν η κλοπή τελέστηκε από δύο ή περισσότερους που είχαν ενωθεί για να διαπράττουν κλοπές ή ληστείες. ε) αν η πράξη τελέστηκε από πρόσωπο που διαπράττει κλοπές ή ληστείες κατ’ επάγγελμα ή κατά συνήθεια.
> 
> Το ύψος τής ζημίας που υπέστη ο αιτών από τον αρμόδιο Εισαγγελέα Εφετών την άρση τού απορρήτου μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να δηλωθεί ανερχόμενο σε ύψος τέτοιο που η συγκεκριμένη κλοπή να αντιμετωπίζεται ως κακούργημα.


πηγη του παροντος μηνυματος που σας δημοσιευω http://www.insomnia.gr

----------


## stud1118

> [COLOR=Navy]
> Επειδη καταλαβα που πηγαινει η φαση με τα δικαιωματα και τις διαμαρτυριες και τα συλλαλητηρια, να ομολογησω πως και εγω κατεβασα κατακαιρους και χρησιμοποιησα διαφορα αρχεια, αλλα δεν απαιτησα και την επαναφορα της δουλείας για να καλοπερνα η παρτη μου. Γιατι δουλος ειναι καποιος που δουλευει για μενα τσαμπα και δουλος ειμαι 
> εγω οταν απαιτω να εχω δουλους και δεν διαμαρτυρομαι που με εχουν δουλο για 700€ το μηνα.
> 
> Και στην τελικη, δεν ειδα κανεναν Πασαρη να διαμαρτυρεται γιατι η αστυνομια τον σταματησε απο το να συνεχισει να κλεβει. Εμεις, τι ακριβως κανουμε ? Μα ομαδικη διαμαρτυρια φυσικα !!! Για τις τσοντες και τα windows αλλα οχι, ποτε  για τα εργασιακα μας διακιωματα.
> 
> ΕΛΕΟΣ  δηλαδη


δυτυχώς βάζεις στην ίδια ζυγαριά τις δολοφονίες με τα παράνομα torrent sites και ακόμη χειρότερα αυτό έκανε και η ελληνική δικαιοσύνη και γι'αυτό τους κατηγορεί με κακούργημα.  
Δεν θα διαμαρτυρηθεί κανείς για να αφήσει τους γαμάτους να ξαναανεβάσουν το site, αλλά για ότι θα τους δικάσουν για κακούργημα ενώ την ίδια στιγμή άνθρωποι που καταχράστηκαν τα λεφτά του κοσμάκη και που χρεωκόπησαν τη χώρα (πραγματικά κακουργήματα) είναι υπεράνω του νόμου

----------


## prodromosfan

[OFF(ή on)TOPIC]
Αμαν πια με την πορνοσταρ
στο tpb υπαρχει το untouched με χιλιαδες seeders, μη τρελαθουμε κιολας.[/OFF(ή on)TOPIC]

----------


## Zer0c00L

ανεπισημα δημοσιευτηκε σε γνωστο τορρεντ τρακερ πριν πεσει το εξης μηνυμα




> Παρακαλούμε βγάλτε τώρα από το site σας όλες τις ταινίες τις S*** (Τ********),
> γιατί αποτελούν πνευματική ιδιοκτησία της ********** ΕΠΕ. Έχουμε προχωρήσει ήδη με τον δικηγόρο μας σε όλες τις νόμικες διαδικασίες και παράλληλα έχουμε ενημερώσει τη δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος για τις ενεργειές σας και θα σταματήσουμε μόνο εάν δούμε ότι έχετε βγάλει τις ταινίες μας!


πηγη του παροντος μηνυματος που σας δημοσιευω http://www.insomnia.gr

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 20 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



Off Topic



Μ'αρέσει που απορείτε με ποιές κατηγορίες συνέλλαβαν τους τύπους του gamato την ώρα που έχουν γράψει στο πίσω μέρος του εισιτηρίου του μετρό οτι αν το δώσεις η το πάρεις απο αλλον εισαι παράνομος.. 



αυτο το εχει δει κανεις σας?

----------


## dhmk

Από την Καθημερινή.




> Του Κωστα Oνισενκο
> 
> Δικογραφίες σχηματίστηκαν εις βάρος έντεκα ατόμων από τους οποίους μέχρι χθες το απόγευμα *είχαν συλληφθεί* οι έξι στο πλαίσιο του αυτοφώρου, κατηγορούμενοι για παράβαση του νόμου περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας. Ειδικότερα, πρόκειται για τους διαχειριστές της ιστοσελίδας ανταλλαγής ψηφιακών αρχείων gamato. info (διέθετε δωρεάν ψηφιακά αρχεία με ταινίες, τραγούδια και παιχνίδια), το οποίο, σύμφωνα με τη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος, είναι το μεγαλύτερο στο είδος του που απευθύνεται στο ελληνόφωνο κοινό. Η διαδικασία κινήθηκε έπειτα από μήνυση που υπέβαλε κατά των διαχειριστών εκπρόσωπος της Εταιρείας Προστασίας Οπτικοακουστικών Εργων. Η μεγάλη επιχείρηση της ΕΛ. ΑΣ. έγινε στο πλαίσιο της καταπολέμησης της παράνομης διακίνησης ψηφιακών αρχείων, μουσικής, ταινιών και λογισμικού, μέσω Διαδικτύου, καθώς θεωρείται ότι ο συγκεκριμένος διαδικτυακός χώρος διακινούσε περίπου το 80% από το σύνολο του παράνομου υλικού που «κατεβάζουν» οι Ελληνες χρήστες. Ειδικότερα, πληροφορίες από τη Δίωξη αναφέρουν ότι υπήρχαν περίπου 850.000 εγγεγραμμένα μέλη στην ιστοσελίδα, η οποία δεχόταν καθημερινά 16 εκατομμύρια «χτυπήματα», ενώ, σύμφωνα με τις ίδιες πηγές, η ζημία για τις εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται στον τομέα του θεάματος εκτιμάται στο ένα δισ. ευρώ για τα τελευταία επτά χρόνια.
> 
> Οι έρευνες διεξήχθησαν σε Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη, Λάρισα και Πέλλα, ενώ κατασχέθηκε πλήθος σκληρών δίσκων και υπολογιστών. Από τα άτομα που αναζητούνται, δύο βρίσκονται στην Ολλανδία, όπου φιλοξενείται και ο διακομιστής της ιστοσελίδας.* Για τη σύλληψή τους έχει ζητηθεί η συνδρομή της Interpol, ενώ αίτημα έχει υποβληθεί και προς τις ολλανδικές αρχές για πρόσβαση στον διακομιστή.* Ενας από τους συλληφθέντες είναι υπαξιωματικός της Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας, ενώ ανάμεσα στους υπόλοιπους κατηγορουμένους υπάρχουν επιχειρηματίες, ένας μουσικός και ιδιωτικοί υπάλληλοι. Οι διαδικασίες κινήθηκαν υπό την εποπτεία του προϊσταμένου της Εισαγγελίας Αθηνών κ. Ιω. Σακελλάκου και της αρμόδιας εισαγγελέως κ. Ελ. Ράικου. Στέλεχος της ΕΛ. ΑΣ. *άφησε να εννοηθεί ότι επόμενο βήμα της διερεύνησης θα αφορά την αναζήτηση ευθυνών σε απλούς χρήστες της ιστοσελίδας,* κάτι που, ωστόσο, είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο εξαιτίας του μεγάλου αριθμού τους. Η χώρα μας βρίσκεται στην τρίτη θέση όσον αφορά τα ποσοστά πειρατείας (57%). Προηγούνται οι Βούλγαροι (68%) και οι Ρουμάνοι (66%).



Εφόσον δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στον server σημαίνει ότι κάποιοι θα είχαν όλην την ευκαιρία να τον "καθαρίσουν". Το κατέβασμα του site το έκανε κάποιος admin που δεν έχει συλληφθεί ακόμη ή δεν έχει ταυτοποιηθεί.

----------


## Zer0c00L

Off Topic



Εισαγγελική εντολή να συλληφθούν οι καταληψίες της Πανεπιστημίου  Το κέντρο έχει κοπεί στα δύο, ενώ υπό κατάληψη τελεί και το Γενικό Λογιστήριο του Κράτους 

Εντολή για επ' αυτοφώρω συλλήψεις εις βάρος των καταληψιών του οδοστρώματος της οδού Πανεπιστημίου, στο ύψος του Γενικού Λογιστηρίου του Κράτους, έδωσε ο προϊστάμενος της Εισαγγελίας Πρωτοδικών της Αθήνας Ιω. Σακελλάκος στη Γενική Αστυνομική Διεύθυνση Αθηνών. Ειδικότερα, ο κ. Σακελλάκος, μετά το κυκλοφοριακό χάος που έχει προκληθεί στην κεντρική αρτηρία της Αθήνας για πολλές ημέρες, από την κατάληψη του δρόμου από απολυμένους υπαλλήλους της πρώην Ολυμπιακής, έδωσε παραγγελία να εφαρμόσει η ΕΛ.ΑΣ. τα νόμιμα μέτρα για την άρση του «κλεισίματος» της οδού. Αφορμή της εισαγγελικής παρέμβασης αποτέλεσε η επί επταήμερο κατάληψη του δρόμου από απολυμένους της πρώην Ολυμπιακής, οι οποίοι διαμαρτύρονται για τη μη καταβολή αποζημιώσεων που τους είχε υποσχεθεί η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση. Στο έγγραφο του κ. Σακελλάκου επισημαίνεται ότι η ενέργεια αυτή αποτελεί *ποινικό αδίκημα*, όπως είναι η *παρακώλυση συγκοινωνιών (άρθρο 292 Π.Κ.)* το οποίο τιμωρείται σε *βαθμό πλημμελήματος και διώκεται αυτεπάγγελτα*. Για τον λόγο αυτό, ο κ. Σακελλάκος ζήτησε να σχηματιστούν δικογραφίες κατά των υπαιτίων και να οδηγηθούν στην Εισαγγελία της Αθήνας για να τηρηθεί η αυτόφωρη διαδικασία.

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το κέντρο της πόλης έχει κοπεί στα δύο εδώ και μία εβδομάδα, ενώ υπό κατάληψη τελεί και το Γενικό Λογιστήριο του Κράτους το οποίο δεν μπορεί να πραγματοποιήσει καμία απολύτως πράξη, με αποτέλεσμα να κινδυνεύουν ακόμη και μισθοδοσίες του δημόσιου τομέα, όπως επισημαίνουν στελέχη της κυβέρνησης.

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...03/2010_393776



ρε μπας και εχουν αρχισει να εφαρμοζονται οι νομοι επιτελους???

οσο για το ...... με προλαβες.

----------


## treli@ris

Ζητω τα Βαλκανια  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Από την Καθημερινή.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εφόσον δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στον server σημαίνει ότι κάποιοι θα είχαν όλην την ευκαιρία να τον "καθαρίσουν". Το κατέβασμα του site το έκανε κάποιους admin που δεν έχει συλληφθεί ακόμη ή δεν έχει ταυτοποιηθεί.


http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...03/2010_393804

“We host a lot of different sites and do not keep tabs on our clients as long as they comply with our Terms of Service, which includes confirming to the Dutch law,” Gamato’s host told TorrentFreak, adding: “As far as we and our legal counsel can see, this is the case with the site mentioned by you.”

επίσης για όσους δεν τα πάνε καλά με τα αγγλικά οι δικηγόρου του Ολλανδικού hosting του gamato λένε ότι αυτό που κάνανε στο gamato δεν είναι παράνομο στην Ολλανδία με λίγα λόγια εάν δεν βρεθεί υλικό στους υπολογιστές που κατασχέθηκαν στην Ελλάδα οι Ολλανδοί δέν είναι πρόθυμοι να δώσουν στοιχεία

κατι που ειπε ενας φιλος καπου (σε αλλη ιστοσελιδα)
Υπάρχουν μερικοί που είναι πειρατές και το παραδέχονται,
Υπάρχουν μερικοί που είναι ιδιοκτήτες videoclub και θίγονται άμεσα και τους καταλαβαίνω.
Υπάρχουν μερικοί που αγοράζουν τα πάντα αυθεντικά και αυτούς τους παραδέχομαι.
Υπάρχουν και μερικοί που το παίζουν αναμάρτητοι αλλά δεν είναι.

αλλο ενα πετυχημενο του φιλου

Βλέπω γραφικούς εδω μέσα να λένε οτι δεν έχουν να αγοράσουν κατι αυθεντικό και κάνουν post από iphone και στην υπογραφή μηχάνημα που κάνει 2 μισθούς, να ρωτάνε 10 φορές από που θα κατεβάζουν τώρα σαν να μην ξέρουν ούτε ένα search στο google να κάνουν, να ενδιαφέρονται πιο πολύ πως θα δουν δωρεάν το επόμενο sex and the city και όχι οτι κάποιοι που μέχρι τώρα τους τα πρόσφεραν δωρεάν διώκονται άδικα...έτοιμοι για πρωταγωνιστές στο θέατρο σκιών.

επισης και αυτο θα σας ενδιαφερει
Το blue-whitegt.com, όπως αναφέρεται, σεβόμενο την ελληνική νομοθεσία και πραγματικότητα και προστατεύοντας τά μέλη του από ανεπιθύμητες συνέπειες και περιπέτειες, διέκοψε οριστικά την λειτουργία του, ανταποκρινόμενο στην νέα τάξη πραγμάτων και στον νέο κόσμο απομόνωσης και λιτότητας.

Η ζωή συνεχίζει την πορεία της μέσα στον χρόνο. 
Ίσως πια να γίνεται περισσότερο γκρίζα η σκοτεινή αλλά δεν παύει να συνεχίζεται.

Ίσως κάποια φοιτητικά βράδυα στους Έλληνες σπουδαστές του εξωτερικού νάναι πια πιο κρύα η ίσως κάποιοι ομογενείς δεν θα έχουν μια μικρή συντροφιά - παρηγοριά και δέσμιο κρίκο με την πατρίδα.

Δυστυχώς όμως τα συνήθη χρηματικά συμφέροντα υπερτερούν σε όλες τις πτυχές της καθημερινής ζωής και έχουν πάντοτε τον "νόμο" μαζί τους.

Η "σκίωδης φίμωση" του ελεύθερου διαδικτύου διαφαίνεται να παίρνει σάρκα και οστά προοδευτικά. 

Απλά αναρωτιόμαστε όλοι απλά και ειλικρινά "Ποιός είναι ο επόμενος ;;" .......

Πηγή: InOut.gr

----------


## tolis_01

> Προφανώς,υπήρχαν και moderators που δεν είχαν ιδιαίτερη σχέση με την "διοίκηση" του site...Ίσως να μην τους ήξερε κιόλας...Υποθέσεις κάνω...Όσο για τους VIP,μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο να πιάσουν VIP...


Τα παιδια που έπιασαν ΗΤΑΝ vips. Εκτός από έναν που ήταν mod. Οι 2 admins διαμένουν μόνιμα στην Ολλανδία, όπου βρίσκεται και ο server (τον οποίο δεν έχει αγγίξει κανείς, οι 2 admins κατέβασαν το site).

----------


## kostas007

> ανεπισημα δημοσιευτηκε σε γνωστο τορρεντ τρακερ πριν πεσει το εξης μηνυμα
> 
> 
> 
> πηγη του παροντος μηνυματος που σας δημοσιευω http://www.insomnia.gr
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 20 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> ...


αυτο ειχε ανεβει στον greek tracker

----------


## Zer0c00L

προβλεπω χοντρο πανηγυρι παντως αν γινουν εστω και τα μισα που λενε οι αρχες.

----------


## dhmk

Δεν έχουν τίποτα στα χέρια τους. Ο server τώρα  πια θα είναι "καθαρός". Δεν πρόκειται να τους οδηγήσει πουθενά ούτε να αποτελέσει στοιχείο.

Από την άλλη το όλο θέμα με την κατοχή αρχείων torrents (που ενδεχομένως στοιχειοθετούν πρόθεση παράνομου κατεβάσματος και όχι γεγονός) δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να στηρίξει την οποιονδήποτε κατηγορία.

Θα  περιορισθούν μόνο σε ότι βρουν στους δίσκους τους, τα οποία δεν μπορούν να δικαιολογήσουν τίποτα παραπάνω εκτός από την παράνομη μεν αλλά ατομική χρήση των όποιων αρχείων βρουν.

Μπούρδες. Μόνο ως επιχείρηση εκφοβισμού μπορεί να έχει νόημα η όλη ιστορία.

----------


## Gothic

> παλια με την γεννηση της (επι εποχης chip-αντιγραμμενων playstation) επρεπε να παταξουν την πειρατεια....τωρα μεγαλωσε και δικτυωθηκε καλα....


Η πειρατεία software υπάρχει από πολύ πιο παλιά.
Ο μόνος τρόπος για να βρίσκω software για C64 ήταν μέσω των πειρατών της γειτονιάς. Ότι original software είχα βρει ήταν κάτι συλλογές της πλάκας και κάτι 3ης διαλογής που ούτε 5/10 δεν είχαν πάρει. Μόνο τα demos και τα budget του Zzap64 και του Commodore Format κάτι έκαναν.

Υπήρχε μια εποχή που οι πειρατές ήταν ανάγκη και τα ίδια τα μαγαζιά αντέγραφαν κασέτες/δισκέτες, από τότε πέρασε στο αίμα μας και έγινε "ok". Τώρα τρέχουν να συμμαζέψουν τα ασυμμάζευτα.

Και όσο οι εταιρείες προωθούν τη Μπετσετάκου και τον Κατέλη σαν πρώτα ονόματα στα ράφια και τα ραδιόφωνα (ή τις πιο γκλαμουράτες εκδόσεις τους εκ Φοίβου), την λογική του "σουξέ του μήνα" και όλα τα σκουπίδια που ηχογραφούνται σε 5 ώρες, να μην αναρωτιούνται γιατί ο κόσμος προτιμάει να τα κατεβάζει και να τα πετάει σε μια γωνιά του δίσκου του. Αυτοί δημιούργησαν αυτήν την αγορά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

Αγαπητοί φίλοι της ****,

Μετά λύπης μας σας ενημερώνουμε πως η **Team αποχωρεί από το χώρο της μετάφρασης και uploading ταινιών. Μετά τα τελευταία γεγονότα που σημάδεψαν την warez ελληνική σκηνή κι όχι μόνο, τα μέλη και οι υπεύθυνοι της ομάδας, θεώρησαν πρέπον την άμεση αποχώρησή τους από το χώρο.

Λυπούμαστε που το μεράκι και το χόμπι μερικών ανθρώπων μετατράπηκε σε είδος προς εξαφάνιση αλλά δυστυχώς πρέπει να εναρμονιστούμε με βάση τα τελευταία γεγονότα. Σας ευχαριστούμε για την άμετρη συμπαράσταση και προτίμησή σας και σας υποσχόμαστε πως ίσως σε λίγο καιρό κι αν κι κι εφόσον η λαίλαπα ενάντια στην ελευθερία του ίντερνετ ηρεμήσει, θα κάνουμε τα αδύνατα δυνατά για να επιστρέψουμε στο χώρο αυτό, στο σπίτι μας, στο ******.

Σας ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόησή σας και σας ευχόμαστε εις το επανιδείν.

για να χαλαρωσουμε δειτε αυτο

----------


## 29gk

> Δεν έχουν τίποτα στα χέρια τους. Ο server τώρα  πια θα είναι "καθαρός". Δεν πρόκειται να τους οδηγήσει πουθενά ούτε να αποτελέσει στοιχείο.
> 
> Από την άλλη το όλο θέμα με την κατοχή αρχείων torrents (που ενδεχομένως στοιχειοθετούν πρόθεση παράνομου κατεβάσματος και όχι γεγονός) δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να στηρίξει την οποιονδήποτε κατηγορία.
> 
> Θα  περιορισθούν μόνο σε ότι βρουν στους δίσκους τους, τα οποία δεν μπορούν να δικαιολογήσουν τίποτα παραπάνω εκτός από την παράνομη μεν αλλά ατομική χρήση των όποιων αρχείων βρουν.
> 
> Μπούρδες. Μόνο ως επιχείρηση εκφοβισμού μπορεί να έχει νόημα η όλη ιστορία.


Δεν περιμενουν ουτε και χρειαζεται να βρουν κατι στον server. Eχουν ηδη κατεβασει αρχεια σαν "πελατες", εχουν ηδη εξακριβωσει, διαπιστωσει και τελος αποδειξει την προελευση απο τον συγκεκριμενο server, το συγκεκριμενο pc, την συγκεκριμενη ημερομηνια και τον συγκεκριμενο χρηστη και με ολα αυτα που υπαρχουν για πανω απο μια περιπτωσεις μπορουν και "δενουν" την υποθεση αλλα και χειροτερα τους συλληφθεντες.

Προφανως, πιστευω θα μπορουν σχετικα ευκολα να κηνυγησουν και καποιους χρηστες αλλα αυτο μαλλον δεν χρειαζεται μιας και το ολο "χτυπημα", και το τρομοκρατικο εφε που καταφεραν ειναι αρκετα. Σε καθε περιπτωση παντως δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε αναλογες δειγματοληπτικες περιπτωσεις στην Αμερικη, οπου οι κατηγοροι προχωρησαν επιλεγμενα ισως, και στο επιπεδο του περιστασιακου χρηστη.

----------


## nmavro73

Πάντως η αφίσα μου θυμίζει συνθήματα αναρχικών. Και αυτό σημαίνει επεισόδια. Κοινώς σπασμένες βιτρίνες, δακρυγόνα και καμένα αυτοκίνητα. Λες και φταίνε οι έμποροι και οι κάτοικοι που έκλεισε το gamato.
Μακάρι να έχω άδικο, αλλά αυτό το "ΛΕΥΤΕΡΙΑ" συνήθως εκεί το βλέπουμε

----------


## arial

Zer0c00L επειδη καταλαβα ποια ομαδα εννοεις, κριμα κιολας, εκαναν πολυ καλη δουλεια  :Sad:

----------


## sakisf

*Ποιος νομιμοποιείται να υποβάλλει καταγγελία που αφορά στην παραβίαση του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών του;*
Τα φυσικά πρόσωπα και τα νομικά πρόσωπα δημοσίου και ιδιωτικού δικαίου. Συγκεκριμένα οι συνδρομητές και χρήστες ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών και οι χρήστες ταχυδρομικών υπηρεσιών μπορούν να υποβάλλουν καταγγελίες στην Αρχή, όταν αντιληφθούν ότι υπάρχει παραβίαση του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών τους.

*Πότε γίνεται άρση του απορρήτου;*
Σύμφωνα με τη συνταγματική διάταξη του άρθρου 19, άρση του απορρήτου γίνεται για λόγους εθνικής ασφάλειας ή για τη διακρίβωση ιδιαίτερα σοβαρών εγκλημάτων.
Οι ως άνω λόγοι εξειδικεύονται με τις διατάξεις του ν. 2225/1994, όπως ισχύει, ο οποίος περιλαμβάνει και κατάλογο των εγκλημάτων για τη διακρίβωση των οποίων μπορεί να διαταχθεί με διάταξη του αρμόδιου δικαστικού συμβουλίου η άρση του απορρήτου.
Στην άρση του απορρήτου πρέπει να τηρείται σε κάθε περίπτωση η αρχή της αναλογικότητας και η άρση να λαμβάνει χώρα μόνον εντός των ρητά προβλεπομένων χρονικών ορίων (άρθρο 5 ν. 2225/1994).

*Τι θεωρείται απόρρητο στις επικοινωνίες;*
Μερικά βασικά στοιχεία που καλύπτει η νομοθεσία περί απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών είναι:
Για τις ηλεκτρονικές επικοινωνίες:

    * Το περιεχόμενο της επικοινωνίας (φωνή, εικόνα, δεδομένα)
    * Τα δεδομένα θέσης και κίνησης της τερματικής συσκευής (γεωγραφικός εντοπισμός).
    * Η ταυτότητα των συμμετεχόντων στην επικοινωνία προσώπων.

*Ποιες είναι οι ποινές που προβλέπονται για παραβίαση του απορρήτου;*
Στον Ποινικό Κώδικα, όπως ισχύει μετά και τις τροποποιήσεις που επέφερε ο ν.3674/2008, οι διατάξεις σχετικά με το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών περιγράφονται στα άρθρα 248-250 που τιμωρούν την παραβίαση του απορρήτου από ταχυδρομικούς υπαλλήλους καθώς και από υπαλλήλους τηλεπικοινωνιακών οργανισμών. Επίσης τα άρθρα 370 και 370Α του ΠΚ τιμωρούν την παραβίαση του απορρήτου των επιστολών και των τηλεφωνημάτων αντιστοίχως. Περαιτέρω σύμφωνα το άρθρο 10 του ν. 3115/2003, όπως ισχύει, η παραβίαση του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών ή των όρων και της διαδικασίας άρσης του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών τιμωρείται με ποινή φυλάκισης τουλάχιστον ενός έτους και χρηματική ποινή από 15.000 ως 60.000 ευρώ, εφόσον δεν προβλέπονται βαρύτερες ποινές από άλλες ισχύουσες διατάξεις. Σε περίπτωση που ο παραβάτης ανήκει στο προσωπικό υπηρεσίας, οργανισμού, νομικού προσώπου ή επιχείρησης που ασχολείται με ταχυδρομικές, τηλεπικοινωνιακές ή άλλες υπηρεσίες σχετικές με την ανταπόκριση ή την επικοινωνία, η επιβαλλόμενη ποινή φυλάκισης είναι τουλάχιστον 2 ετών και η χρηματική ποινή τουλάχιστον 30.000 ευρώ.

N. 225/1994:

1. Η άρση του απορρήτου είναι επιτρεπτή για τη διακρίβωση των κακουργημάτων που προβλέπονται από:
α) τα άρθρα 134, 135 παρ. 1, 2, 135Α, 137Α, 137Β, 138, 139, 140, 143, 144, 146, 148 παρ. 2, 150, 151, 157 παρ. 1, 168 παρ. 1, 187 παρ. 1, 2, 207, 208 παρ. 1, 264 περ. β', γ', 270, 272, 275 περ. β', 291 παρ. 1 εδ. β', γ', 299, 322, 324 παρ. 2, 3, 374, 380, 385 του Ποινικού Κώδικα".

ΠΚ: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=60BMCRKH

Με βάση το κόκκινο και το μπλε ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε γιατί η διαδικασία είναι πάντα μια φούσκα και οδηγεί σε καταδίκη αν και μόνο ο συλληφθείς στον πανικό του ομολογήσει. Αλλιώς δε θα υπάρξει ποτέ καταδικαστική ποινή εφόσον οι διώκτες δεν ακολουθούν τη νόμιμη οδό. Άλλος είναι ο παράνομος και μπορεί να τιμωρηθεί με 2 χρόνια φυλάκιση και 30 χήνες.

Επίσης Ν. 3674/2008:

2. Ο πάροχος υπηρεσιών τηλεφωνίας ή ο νόμιμος εκπρόσωπος αυτού, ο οποίος παραβιάζει διάταξη κανονισμού της Αρχής Διασφάλισης του Απορρήτου των Επικοινωνιών (ΑΔΑΕ) ή όρο της Γενικής Άδειας ή του δικαιώματος χρήσης ραδιοσυχνότητας ή του δικαιώματος χρήσης αριθμού, που αναφέρονται στην ασφάλεια των ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον δύο ετών και χρηματική ποινή από εκατό χιλιάδες (100.000) μέχρι πεντακόσιες χιλιάδες (500.000) ευρώ.

και

Άρθρο 370Α
Παραβίαση του απορρήτου της τηλεφωνικής επικοινωνίας και της προφορικής συνομιλίας
1. Όποιος αθέμιτα παγιδεύει ή με οποιονδήποτε άλλον τρόπο παρεμβαίνει σε συσκευή, σύνδεση ή δίκτυο παροχής υπηρεσιών τηλεφωνίας ή σε σύστημα υλικού ή λογισμικού, που χρησιμοποιείται για την παροχή τέτοιων υπηρεσιών, με σκοπό ο ίδιος ή άλλος να πληροφορηθεί ή να αποτυπώσει σε υλικό φορέα το περιεχόμενο τηλεφωνικής συνδιάλεξης μεταξύ τρίτων ή τα στοιχεία της θέσης και κίνησης της εν λόγω επικοινωνίας, τιμωρείται με κάθειρξη μέχρι δέκα ετών. Με την ίδια ποινή τιμωρείται η πράξη του προηγούμενου εδαφίου και όταν ο δράστης αποτυπώσει σε υλικό φορέα το περιεχόμενο της τηλεφωνικής επικοινωνίας του με άλλον χωρίς τη ρητή συναίνεση του τελευταίου.
2. Η παράγραφος 2 του άρθρου 177 του Κώδικα Ποινικής Δικονομίας αντικαθίσταται ως εξής:
«2. Αποδεικτικά μέσα, που έχουν αποκτηθεί με αξιόποινες πράξεις ή μέσω αυτών, δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψη στην ποινική διαδικασία.»

----------


## kostas007

> Πάντως η αφίσα μου θυμίζει συνθήματα αναρχικών. Και αυτό σημαίνει επεισόδια. Κοινώς σπασμένες βιτρίνες, δακρυγόνα και καμένα αυτοκίνητα. Λες και φταίνε οι έμποροι και οι κάτοικοι που έκλεισε το gamato.
> Μακάρι να έχω άδικο, αλλά αυτό το "ΛΕΥΤΕΡΙΑ" συνήθως εκεί το βλέπουμε


η απραξια και ο σταρχιδισμος ειναι συνενοχη.
εκτος αυτου δεν εχει σχεση η αναρχια με βανδαλισμους

----------


## Zer0c00L

εμενα με καλυψες απολυτα παντως.

αυτα να τα βλεπουν καποιοι νομικοι-δικηγοροι

εγω δεν ειμαι.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Zer0c00L επειδη καταλαβα ποια ομαδα εννοεις, κριμα κιολας, εκαναν πολυ καλη δουλεια


οι ψαγμενοι σιγουρα καταλαβαν ποιους εννοω αλλα δεν μπορω να δωσω στοιχεια σε μια ουδετερη ιστοσελιδα.

----------


## arial

> οι ψαγμενοι σιγουρα καταλαβαν ποιους εννοω αλλα δεν μπορω να δωσω στοιχεια σε μια ουδετερη ιστοσελιδα.


Kαι εγω καταλαβα, αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορω να μιλησω περισσοτερο. Αν και το κυνηγι μαγισσων μου θυμιζει ολο αυτο.

----------


## Strogg

Θέλω να επισημάνω κάτι και επιθυμώ να μου απαντήσετε....

Οταν πηγαίνει ένα επισημο email με στοιχεία, τηλέφωνα κλπ του αποστολέα, απο νόμιμη αρχή (ΕΠΟΕ, ΑΕΠΙ, δικηγόροι κλπ) και σε ΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΕΙ πλέον επίσημα να παύσεις την λειτουργία του site αφού περιέχει πχ έργα, μουσική, πόσο αφελής μπορεί να είσαι και να μην κάνεις έστω πίσω για μερικές μέρες?

να θυμίσω 3 περιπτώσεις........

1η ο Kotsos αν θυμάστε, που ΟΛΑ τα κανάλια λέγανε επι ώρες πως ΘΑ τον συλλάβουν, εκείνος είχε το site του up and running. Φυσικά πιάστηκε εντος ολίγων ωρών.

2η το www.greek-fun.com που είχαν στείλει και εκεί email επίσημα απο νομική αρχή, ο ιδιοκτήτης τους έγραψε, και έστω ούτε για 1 ημέρα δεν έκανε αναστολή του site μέχρι να δει τι γίνεται ή θα γίνει, ή τελως πάντως τι μπορεί να φοβάται. Ο διαχειριστής συνελήφθη εντός ωρών, κι οι mods που βρίζανε τις διωκτικές αρχές, πριν γίνει το ντου, ακόμα κρύβονται

3η το Piratebay όπου εκεί τους έστελναν email οι εταιρίες απο Αμερική κι εκείνη απαντάγανε "f...k you" και τα σχετικά. Τελικά απ όσο είδα το site έγινε εν μέρει συνδρομητικό. 

Αρχικά έλεγα "Μωρέ θα έχουν πλάτες πρωθυπουργό αυτοί", αλλά μετά είδα πως πρόκειται για μια χούφτα πιτσιρικάδες, που δεν ήταν πως δεν φοβόντουσαν, απλά δεν ξέρανε τι θα επακολουθήσει.

ΑΚούω απόψεις. :Thinking:

----------


## nmavro73

> η απραξια και ο σταρχιδισμος ειναι συνενοχη.
> εκτος αυτου δεν εχει σχεση η αναρχια με βανδαλισμους


Πιθανόν να το έχουν παραποιήσει. Εγώ ξέρω ότι σε κάθε τέτοια πορεία δεν τολμάμε να πλησιάσουμε το κέντρο.

----------


## kostas007

το greek-fun το κλεισανε γιατι ο εξυπνος administrator ειχε κανει λινκ το προφιλ του στο facebook!
το the piratebay δουλευει μια χαρα
τον kotsos τον κλεισανε γιατι ανεβαζε φωτογραφιες απο γκομενες που τις ειχαν στειλει διαφοροι αγανακτησμενοι πρωην

........Auto merged post: kostas007 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πιθανόν να το έχουν παραποιήσει. Εγώ ξέρω ότι σε κάθε τέτοια πορεία δεν τολμάμε να πλησιάσουμε το κέντρο.


καποιος εχει συμφερον να γινεται αυτο.
σκεψου ποιος εχει συμφερον και θα καταλαβεις ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που σπανε

----------


## dhmk

> Δεν περιμενουν ουτε και χρειαζεται να βρουν κατι στον server. Eχουν ηδη κατεβασει αρχεια σαν "πελατες", εχουν ηδη εξακριβωσει, διαπιστωσει και τελος αποδειξει την προελευση απο τον συγκεκριμενο server, το συγκεκριμενο pc, την συγκεκριμενη ημερομηνια και τον συγκεκριμενο χρηστη και με ολα αυτα που υπαρχουν για πανω απο μια περιπτωσεις μπορουν και "δενουν" την υποθεση αλλα και χειροτερα τους συλληφθεντες.
> 
> Προφανως, πιστευω θα μπορουν σχετικα ευκολα να κηνυγησουν και καποιους χρηστες αλλα αυτο μαλλον δεν χρειαζεται μιας και το ολο "χτυπημα", και το τρομοκρατικο εφε που καταφεραν ειναι αρκετα. Σε καθε περιπτωση παντως δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε αναλογες δειγματοληπτικες περιπτωσεις στην Αμερικη, οπου οι κατηγοροι προχωρησαν επιλεγμενα ισως, και στο επιπεδο του περιστασιακου χρηστη.


Αν κατέβασαν αρχεία σαν "πελάτες" τότε παρανόμησαν οι... ίδιοι. Δεν είναι το θέμα το τι κατέβασαν αυτοί αλλά το τι κατέβασαν οι άλλοι, απλοί χρήστες αλλά και admin. Αλλά αυτό είναι στο επίπεδο της εικοτολογίας καθώς μπορεί να κατεβεί ένα torrent file από το site αλλά μέχρι εκεί υπάρχει μόνο η πρόθεση. Το πραγματικό γεγονός γίνεται μόνο από τον καθένα ξεχωριστά, χωρίς "συλογική ευθύνη" αλλά εντελώς ατομική.

Από εκεί και πέρα μπορεί να διακρίβωσαν κίνηση από τον συγκεκριμένο tracker,  αν και δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι οι trackers δεν μεταφέρουν παράνομα δεδομένα - ακόμη κι αν ο συγκεκριμένος "δεθεί" με τα συγκεκριμένα πρόσωπα. Από όσο ξέρουμε οι πραγματικοί admin είναι στην Ολλανδία. Οι άλλοι είναι απλώς χρήστες, έστω και VIP.

Με ποια νομοθεσία μπορούν να στηριχθούν κατηγορίες; Μόνο αν ψάξουν το σκληρό δίσκο του καθενός κάτι μπορεί να γίνει.

Επομένως μόνο κατηγορίες για ατομική χρήση παράνομου υλικού μπορούν να υπάρξουν και όχι για σύσταση συμορίας κτλ, που χρησιμοποιήθηκε μόνο ως αφορμή για να μπουν στα σπίτια τους.

----------


## Strogg

> το greek-fun το κλεισανε γιατι ο εξυπνος administrator ειχε κανει λινκ το προφιλ του στο facebook!
> το the piratebay δουλευει μια χαρα
> τον kotsos τον κλεισανε γιατι ανεβαζε φωτογραφιες απο γκομενες που τις ειχαν στειλει διαφοροι αγανακτησμενοι πρωην


Αυτά τα ξέρω! ΤΟ ερώτημα είναι πόσο μπετόν-αρμέ είναι κάποιος που ξέρει πως είναι στο παρα 5 απο την σύλληψη του και το παίζει άνετος;

----------


## sgiak

Δεν σας φαίνεται λίγο παράξενο που ακόμα συζητάμε για πειρατεία στο ίντερνετ ενώ ήδη υπάρχει digital TV/Radio? Είναι σαν να απαγορεύεται η διακίνηση νερού ενώ όλοι έχουμε βρύσες στα σπίτια μας.
Τόσο ανούσια συζήτηση. Αν ζούσαμε στη δεκαετία του 80 θα ήταν σαν να κυνηγούσαν αυτούς που έγραφαν βιντεοκασέτες με ta νόμιμα βίντεο εγγραφής. 
Πραγματικά γελοίο το όλο θέμα. Δυστυχώς όμως μια ντουζίνα παιδιά θα καταλήξουν με λερωμένο ποινικό μητρώο. Τουλάχιστο κάποια μέρα θα περιγράφουν όλα αυτά στα παιδιά τους (όσοι αποκτήσουν) και θα γελάνε.

----------


## princeelf

Off Topic


		Κότσος....τι μου θυμισες τωρα....
Άντε και κάτι να θυμηθούμε τα παλιά  :Wink: 
http://web.archive.org/web/200110060...rs.htm?view=18

----------


## thanatos

> Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω γιατί το έκαναν αυτό, και ποιος το έκανε, αλλά φαίνεται και στα διάφορα site που κάνουν dns lookup...
> 
> http://www.dnswatch.info/dns/dnslook...submit=Resolve
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> DNSWatch > DNS Lookup for gamato.info
> Searching for gamato.info. A record at B.ROOT-SERVERS.NET. [192.228.79.201] ...took 154 ms
> ...


Oι dns σου τί δείχνουν;;
Εμένα από vivodi nslookup δείχνει 192.192.192.192 και δεν ζητά προφανώς password...
Μπορεί να είναι το ttl βέβαια...

----------


## nmavro73

> το greek-fun το κλεισανε γιατι ο εξυπνος administrator ειχε κανει λινκ το προφιλ του στο facebook!
> το the piratebay δουλευει μια χαρα
> τον kotsos τον κλεισανε γιατι ανεβαζε φωτογραφιες απο γκομενες που τις ειχαν στειλει διαφοροι αγανακτησμενοι πρωην
> 
> ........Auto merged post: kostas007 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> καποιος εχει συμφερον να γινεται αυτο.
> σκεψου ποιος εχει συμφερον και θα καταλαβεις ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που σπανε


Δεν διαφωνούμε καθόλου. Απλά και αυτός που την πληρώνει δεν φταίει

----------


## sotos65

> Oι dns σου τί δείχνουν;;
> Εμένα από vivodi nslookup δείχνει 192.192.192.192 και δεν ζητά προφανώς password...
> Μπορεί να είναι το ttl βέβαια...


Επειδή το pc παίρνει από τον router το dns, με nslookup δεν μου δείχνει τους dns servers του OTE (από τους οποίους παίρνει το router προφανώς) αλλά και εδώ αυτή τη στιγμή μου δίνει την ίδια ip με σένα...

C:\Users\Sotos>nslookup gamato.info
Server:  dsldevice.lan
Address:  192.168.1.254

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    gamato.info
Address:  192.192.192.192

----------


## sakoulias1

Εχοντας διαβασει ολες τις σελιδες του θεματος ειπα να αναπτυξω και εγω την αποψη μου.Εγω παντα ηξερα και πιστευω ακομα οτι αυτη η μορφη downloading(p2p) ειναι παρανομη αλλα οι λογοι π μας εξωθουν σε αυτην νομιζω εχουν περιγραφει πολυ καλα απο προγουμενα ποστ.

Αυτο π θελω να πω ειναι οτι οι διαχειριστες κατα τη γνωμη μ δεν φταινε και πρεπει να τους συμπαρασταθουμε. Εσεις που καταδικαζετε απεριφραστα την διαδηλωση ως γελοια θα σας πω το εξης για να σας δωσω τροφη για σκεψη.Αν εσεις μπαινατε φυλακη με διωξη σε βαθμο κακουργηματος για κατι που δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικο δεν θα θελατε καποιος να σας συμπαραστεθει (π.χ. με την μορφη μιας διαδηλωσης)?

Εγω σας λεω πως θα ηθελα.Εκτος αυτου υπαρχει παντα η πιθανοτητα να αρχισουν να κυνηγαν μερικους τυχαιους χρηστες είτε για εκφοβισμο είτε επειδη δεν μπορουν να κυνηγησουν 900.000 ατομα.Αν λοιπον πιαναν καποιους μεμονωμενους χρηστες νομιζω οτι και οι 900.000 θα οφειλαν να τους συμπαρασταθουν γιατι απλα απο τυχη δεν βρεθηκαν στη θεση τους.

Κλεινω λοιπον με το συμπερασμα οτι οι διαδηλωσεις εχουν διπλο σκοπο αφ ενος για αμεριστη συμπαραστατση και διαμαρτυρια για τους διαχειριστες και αφ ετερου για να δειξουμε το πληθος μας ωστε η πολιτεια να καταλαβει την δυναμη μας και να  τους βγει απο το μυαλο η ιδεα να κυνηγησουν και εμας.
Αυτα τα λιγα  :Razz:

----------


## thanatos

Έχει αναφερθεί αλλά χάριν ιστορικού:

edit:

Off Topic


		 παρακολουθώ κατά καιρούς τους καημένους τους holίτες και forthnetίτες σε σχετικά ping-lag νήματα.Μού ήρθε λοιπόν να κάνω τώρα ξανά με τόσο χαμηλά την κίνηση, δοκιμαστικά ping στους γνωστούς γερμανικούς server για να δω πόσο λιγότερη υστέρηση ίσως υπάρξει.Και τί βλέπω;;;; Διπλασιασμό του response time!!!! Έπιασα και εγώ γαμώτο forthnetoholικά lag !!!   :Confused:  :Blink:  :Shocked:

----------


## ardi21

> Προς το παρών,από Ελλάδα μένει μία καλή εναλλακτική :/


Προσωπικα το gamato δεν το ειχα ποτε σε υποληψη διοτι ηταν περαστε κοσμε. Οποιος ηθελε εμπαινε οποτε οι ταχυτητες ηταν τραγικες. Σιγουρα παντως ειχε πραγματα που δεν τα εβρισκες αλλου.

Η καλη εναλλακτικη που λες ειναι ο καλυτερος ελληνικος tracker για μενα εδω και πολυ καιρο (αν λες αυτο που υποψιαζομαι  :Smile:  )

----------


## giorgosts

Μία απάτη παίρνει κακουργηματικό χαρακτήρα πάνω από €73.000 Αυτός που έκανε τη μύνηση μπορούσε άνετα να ισχυριστεί πως είναι θύμα απάτης μεγαλύτερης των 73.000 ευρώ και να ζητήσει άρση απορρήτου από τον Εισαγγελέα.

(Η ίδια διαδικασία έχει εφαρμοστεί και στην περίπτωση με την υποκλοπή συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης μέσω internet)

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μία απάτη παίρνει κακουργηματικό χαρακτήρα πάνω από €73.000 Αυτός που έκανε τη μύνηση μπορούσε άνετα να ισχυριστεί πως είναι θύμα απάτης μεγαλύτερης των 73.000 ευρώ και να ζητήσει άρση απορρήτου από τον Εισαγγελέα.
> 
> (Η ίδια διαδικασία έχει εφαρμοστεί και στην περίπτωση με την υποκλοπή συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης μέσω internet)


στην οποια συμφωνα με τις ιστοσελιδες του περιεχομενου δορυφορικης τηλεορασης (δεν εγινε ουτε ακουστηκε τιποτα)

παντως προβλεπω καποιοι να διαμαρτυρονται σε λιγο που θα κλεινουν οι επιχειρησεις τους εξαιτιας κατι τετοιων γεγονοτων (γιατι τον κοσμο μπορει να τον λετε "επαναστατες του καναπε" αλλα αν οργανωθουν και σας κανουν ενα ομορφο μποικοταζ για κανενα 3μηνο σε δισκοπωλεια - μαγαζια πληροφορικης - video/dvd club - σινεμα - παροχους ιντερνετ κτλ να δω μετα ποιος θα χασει.?)

γιατι κοροιδα δεν ειναι ο κοσμος να του παιρνετε τα ομορφα ευρω που με πολυ κοπο και ιδρωτα/αιμα βγαζει.

ηδη στην περιοχη που διαμενω καποιοι "μαγαζατορες" κοπανανε το κεφαλι τους που μενουν αδεια τα μαγαζια τους (πληροφορικης-μουσικης-ταινιων) και δεν παταει κανεις το ποδι του.

ξερεις ποσα 24/7 dvd club εκλεισαν...στην περιοχη (οσα ανοιξαν) και θα ακολουθησουν και αλλα...

----------


## anchelo

> Προσωπικα το gamato δεν το ειχα ποτε σε υποληψη διοτι ηταν περαστε κοσμε. Οποιος ηθελε εμπαινε οποτε οι ταχυτητες ηταν τραγικες. Σιγουρα παντως ειχε πραγματα που δεν τα εβρισκες αλλου.
> 
> Η καλη εναλλακτικη που λες ειναι ο καλυτερος ελληνικος tracker για μενα εδω και πολυ καιρο (αν λες αυτο που υποψιαζομαι  )


Το γαμάτο εμένα μου άρεσε,γιατί είχε αρκετά σπάνια πράγματα και αρκετά προγράμματα...Αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι έκλεισε το γαμάτο,άμα έκλεινε μονο το γαμάτο θα την βολεύαμε,αλλά έκλεισε και το άλλο  :Wink:  Και έτσι μένει μόνο ένα...Το χρήσιμο με αυτά τα sites,είναι ότι το ένα καλύπτει το άλλο...Ο,τι δεν μπορείς να βρεις στο ένα,το βρίσκεις στο άλλο...  :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το γαμάτο εμένα μου άρεσε,γιατί είχε αρκετά σπάνια πράγματα και αρκετά προγράμματα...Αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι έκλεισε το γαμάτο,άμα έκλεινε μονο το γαμάτο θα την βολεύαμε,αλλά έκλεισε και το άλλο  Και έτσι μένει μόνο ένα...Το χρήσιμο με αυτά τα sites,είναι ότι το ένα καλύπτει το άλλο...Ο,τι δεν μπορείς να βρεις στο ένα,το βρίσκεις στο άλλο...


το κακο ειναι οτι οι φημες λενε οτι θα γινει το 3/3.

----------


## Anasazi

Γιατι φερνετε το τελος του κοσμου?

Ετσι δε καναμε ουτε οταν εκλεισε το Napster που ηταν ΕΝΑ ! ! !

Οχι τωρα που βγαινουν 5 sites τη μερα...

----------


## giorgosts

> στην οποια συμφωνα με τις ιστοσελιδες του περιεχομενου δορυφορικης τηλεορασης (δεν εγινε ουτε ακουστηκε τιποτα)


Εδώ τα είχαμε πει όμως: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=284015

----------


## anchelo

> το κακο ειναι οτι οι φημες λενε οτι θα γινει το 3/3.


Αλλά μέχρι στιγμής,μόνο το γαμάτο έχει αντιμετωπίσει νομικά προβλήματα... το blue-white απλά φοβήθηκε και έκλεισε

----------


## rudxai

Βασικα θεμα χρονου και μονο ειναι να γινει το 3/3.

----------


## Dimitris_80

> το blue-white απλά φοβήθηκε και έκλεισε


To troktiko δεν έχει γράψει κουβέντα για το μπλε-ασπρο, παρόλες τις συνεχείς επικλήσεις. Τι συμβαίνει αλήθεια; Μόνο για το γαμάτο διαβάζουμε νέα.

----------


## sotos65

Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο που αφορά την υπόθεση, από τον γνωστό E-Lawyer




> *Πνευματική ιδιοκτησία, Επικοινωνιακή πολιτική της Αστυνομίας και τεκμήριο της αθωότητας*
> 
> Διαβάζουμε σε δελτίο τύπου της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας ότι ύστερα από επιχείρηση έγιναν συλλήψεις και σχηματίστηκαν δικογραφίες για άτομα που φέρονται ότι εμπλέκονται σε υπόθεση διακίνησης έργων που προστατεύονται από πνευματικά δικαιώματα. 
> 
> Στο δελτίο τύπου βλέπουμε τις εξής διατυπώσεις, οι οποίες δεν τηρούν καμία επιφύλαξη για την αθωότητα ή την ενοχή των προσώπων αυτών:


Συνέχεια στο (μη λένε ότι κάνουμε και αντιγραφή) 
http://elawyer.blogspot.com/2010/03/blog-post.html

----------


## Last_chance

*Μια πραγματική κατάντια* 

To θέμα έχει κουράσει πραγματικά και συζητούσαμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια πριν από 2 μήνες. 
Τις θέσεις μου τις έχω εκφράσει για τα συγκεκριμένα site και το πόσο κακό κάνουν στην ελληνική αγορά και ειδικά στις μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις 

για το μόνο που θέλω να σχολιάσω είναι για τις συγκεντρώσεις διαμαρτυρίας.

Το θεωρώ πραγματική κατάντια να κατέβουν κάποιοι το λιγότερο ανεγκέφαλοι για μένα και να διαμαρτύρονται γιατί δεν μπορούν να κατεβάσουν τζάμπα  ταινίες και μουσική. Πόσο τραγικό ακούγεται όλο αυτό?
Και μάλλον αυτό που έχουν καταφέρει είναι να δουν τον κόσμο να ασχολείται με αυτές τις ηλιθιότητες από το να ασχολείται με τα πραγματικά προβλήματα του τόπου.
Παραλίγο να γυρίσουμε ξανά στην δραχμή με ισοτιμία ένα προς πέντε.
Το ξέρει κανείς αυτό? Ασχολήθηκε κανείς? Φυσικά και όχι. Με το gamato και την Τζούλια ασχολούνται όλοι οι οποίοι παρεμπιπτόντως είναι πλέον πλούσιοι . 

Πως καταφέρνουν πάντως ρε γμτ πάντα να αποπροσανατολίζουν τον κόσμο είναι ένα ερώτημα που καλούμαστε να απαντήσουμε.
Σήμερα τα ιδανικά του κόσμου και ειδικά τις νεολαίας μας είναι αυτά δυστυχώς.
Να ανοίξει το gamato και η χώρα ας καταρρεύσει δεν μας ενδιαφέρει καθόλου.

*Μόνο ντροπή για αυτή την κατάντια από εμένα…*

----------


## hostolis

> *Μια πραγματική κατάντια* 
> 
> To θέμα έχει κουράσει πραγματικά και συζητούσαμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια πριν από 2 μήνες. 
> Τις θέσεις μου τις έχω εκφράσει για τα συγκεκριμένα site και το πόσο κακό κάνουν στην ελληνική αγορά και ειδικά στις μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις 
> 
> για το μόνο που θέλω να σχολιάσω είναι για τις συγκεντρώσεις διαμαρτυρίας.
> 
> Το θεωρώ πραγματική κατάντια να κατέβουν κάποιοι το λιγότερο ανεγκέφαλοι για μένα και να διαμαρτύρονται γιατί δεν μπορούν να κατεβάσουν τζάμπα  ταινίες και μουσική. Πόσο τραγικό ακούγεται όλο αυτό?
> Και μάλλον αυτό που έχουν καταφέρει είναι να δουν τον κόσμο να ασχολείται με αυτές τις ηλιθιότητες από το να ασχολείται με τα πραγματικά προβλήματα του τόπου.
> ...


Η πορεία δε γίνεται για τον τράκερ που έκλεισε.
*Η πορεία γίνεται για την παράνομη σύλληψη των παιδιών.
Η πορεία γίνεται ως διαμαρτυρία για το γεγονός οτι δεν δόθηκε σήμα στην Ιντερπολ για τον Χριστοφοράκο, δεν μπαγλαρώνουν τους υπευθύνους Μιζενς/υποκλοπών/Βατοπεδίου/κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ*

----------


## Citizen Kane

To internet φιμώνεται παγκοσμίως και η χώρα μας, σαν πρωτοστάτης του ιδιωτικού συμφέροντος (γιατί μόνο οι ιδιώτες είχαν άμεσες απώλειες από το γαμάτο), φρόντισε να κλείσει έναν παράνομο τράκερ μεν, που προσέφερε ψυχαγωγία και γνώση στην πλειοψηφία του ελληνικού κοινού που ασχολείται με το ίντερνετ δε. Τώρα, αν σε κάποιους φαινόταν αργό, ανοργάνωτο, κακής ποιότητας κλπ, μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να κατεβάσουν από site του εξωτερικού, για κάποιους άλλους σαν εμένα όμως, που εκτιμούσαμε το γαμάτο για τον όγκο δεδομένων που μας προσέφερε καθημερινά, παρά το ορισμένα προβλήματα που είχε και έχουν πολλοί trackers παγκοσμίως, το ίντερνετ είναι φτωχότερο και όπως πάει το πράγμα, το δωρεάν downloading θα αποτελεί σε λίγα χρόνια ταινία επιστημονικής φαντασίας. 

Λυπάμαι για το γαμάτο και τάσσομαι στο πλευρό των μελών του που συνελήφθησαν. Η ιστορία με το κλείσιμο ή την ιδιωτικοποίηση δωρεάν μέχρι πρότινος trackers, έχει παραγίνει και οι χρήστες ίντερνετ πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο να εναντιωθούν. Ένα πράγμα είχαμε δωρεάν και ελεύθερο και έχουν πέσει κράτη, υπηρεσίες, ιδιώτες κλπ πάνω του να το φιμώσουν. Η δύναμη του ίντερνετ είναι μεγάλη και το ξέρουν καλά. Καιρός να τη θέσουμε σε ισχύ...

----------


## uncharted

> Παραλίγο να γυρίσουμε ξανά στην δραχμή με ισοτιμία *ένα προς πέντε.*
> Το ξέρει κανείς αυτό? Ασχολήθηκε κανείς? Φυσικά και όχι.


μπραβο, αρχισαν να επιστρατευονται και ψεματα τωρα  :Thumb down: 

reference/link?  :Thinking: 

επειδη διαβαζω συχνα οικονομικες ειδησεις τον τελευταιο καιρο (και εδω μεσα και σε αλλα sites) το παραπανω *δεν ισχυει!*

----------


## sotos65

> *Μια πραγματική κατάντια* 
> 
> To θέμα έχει κουράσει πραγματικά και συζητούσαμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια πριν από 2 μήνες. 
> Τις θέσεις μου τις έχω εκφράσει για τα συγκεκριμένα site και το πόσο κακό κάνουν στην ελληνική αγορά και ειδικά στις μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις 
> 
> για το μόνο που θέλω να σχολιάσω είναι για τις συγκεντρώσεις διαμαρτυρίας.
> 
> Το θεωρώ πραγματική κατάντια να κατέβουν κάποιοι το λιγότερο ανεγκέφαλοι για μένα και να διαμαρτύρονται γιατί δεν μπορούν να κατεβάσουν τζάμπα  ταινίες και μουσική. Πόσο τραγικό ακούγεται όλο αυτό?


*Καθόλου τραγικό και καθόλου κατάντια*, γιατί δεν κατάλαβες τον λόγο που θα κατεβούν όσοι κατεβούν. Αυτός δεν είναι το τσάμπα downloading, και μάλιστα από το συγκεκριμένο site. Αν θέλει κάποιος τσάμπα βρίσκει δεκάδες ή και εκατοντάδες άλλα site, συμπτωματικό είναι ότι αυτό είχε καταφέρει να έχει τόσα πολλά μέλη. Ο λόγος είναι η σύλληψη κάποιων ατόμων, που τους προσομοιάζουν και με κακούργους μάλιστα (δες το προηγούμενο μήνυμα, και αυτά που γράφει ο e-lawyer) όταν βλέπει ο κόσμος να μένουν ατιμώρητοι και να κάνουν βόλτες στο εξωτερικό ή ακόμα και στο Κολωνάκι όλοι αυτοί οι απατεώνες, μιζαδόροι, μεγαλοσχήμονες που έχουν χρεώσει την χώρα πολλά δις €. Και μην μπερδεύεις άλλα πράγματα με αυτό, το ότι κάποιοι μπορεί να διαμαρτυρηθούν γι αυτό τον λόγο δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν αντιλαμβάνονται την σοβαρότητα άλλων θεμάτων, ή δεν συμμετέχουν σε άλλες διαμαρτυρίες...

----------


## trd64

> [B][U]
> Να ανοίξει το gamato και η χώρα ας καταρρεύσει δεν μας ενδιαφέρει καθόλου.
> 
> *Μόνο ντροπή για αυτή την κατάντια από εμένα…*


Πέρα από το λόγο που γίνεται η πορεία (βλέπε παραπάνω post) το θέμα είναι οτι η χώρα θα καταρρεύσει πιο γρήγορα βγάζοντας συνάλλαγμα για ταινίες, παιχνίδια, μουσική κλπ. Προσωπικά εχω κατεβάσει γύρω στις 5-10 ταινίες τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια. Άλλοι όμως κατεβάζουν καθημερινά μιας και είναι η μοναδική διασκέδαση που έχουν μιας και δεν μπορούν να κάνουν εξόδους.

Η χώρα θα κατερρεύσει πιο γρήγορα αφήνοντας κάθε είδους λαμόγιο να την κάνει με ελαφρά στο εξωτερικό και από την άλλη να βάζει όλα τα μέσα που έχει για να μην θίξει τα συμφέροντα μιας εταιρείας που προάγει  τον πολιτισμό της τσόντας.

Και έτσι όπως έχουν κάνει τον κόσμο (οικονομικά και όχι μόνο) το καλύτερο που έχουν να κάνουν είναι γαργάρες πριν αρχίσουν και λένε για παράνομο download. 

Με την αύξηση του ΦΠΑ η φοροδιαφυγή θα αυξηθεί.
Με την εξουθένωση του κόσμου η εγκληματικότητα θα αυξηθεί.

Όποιος δεν το καταλαβαίνει υπάρχουν και οι εκλογές να τους το θυμίσει.

Οι καλλιτέχνες καλό είναι να κάνουν ανεξάρτητες (από λοποδο-εταιρείες) παραγωγές και να τις δίνουν στα p2p ή να τις πουλάνε με ένα ρεαλιστικό αντίτιμο.

Οι καιροί έχουν αλλάξει και αν δεν προσαρμοστούν τότε μόνο θα χάσουν.

----------


## Anasazi

> Πως καταφέρνουν πάντως ρε γμτ πάντα να αποπροσανατολίζουν τον κόσμο είναι ένα ερώτημα που καλούμαστε να απαντήσουμε.
> Σήμερα τα ιδανικά του κόσμου και ειδικά τις νεολαίας μας είναι αυτά δυστυχώς.
> Να ανοίξει το gamato και η χώρα ας καταρρεύσει δεν μας ενδιαφέρει καθόλου.
> 
> *Μόνο ντροπή για αυτή την κατάντια από εμένα…*


Πάλι η νεολαία φταίει?

Ισως οι ανθρωποι ενδιαφερονται μονο για οτιδηποτε μπορουν να αλλαξουν.

Τι εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες? 

Να ξανανοιξει το gamato η να καταργηθουν τα μετρα της κυβερνησης?

----------


## Zer0c00L

αγαπητε μονιμε αντιρρησια και υπερμαχε των πνευματικων δικαιωματων

αφου διαβασες ολους τους νομους που παραθεσαν τα μελη εδω και εγω που παραβιασαν οι αρχες

διαβασε και το παρακατω
http://elawyer.blogspot.com/ που λεει για το ACTA να δεις μετα τι ομορφα θα περνας με την εως 24αρα σου οταν τιποτα δεν θα μπορεις να κανεις με αυτην γιατι θα σου κοβουν την συνδεση.

δες τι ομορφα που θα περασουν καποιες εταιρειες και μαγαζια

και μετα ελα πες μου για καταντια.

ποια καταντια?

ξερω αυτη που λεω απο το 80 εως σημερα που μας κανουν καποιοι και ειναι υπερανω νομων (τα αδικηματα παραγραφονται)

απλα ολοι αυτοι δεν ξερουν οτι η οργη του λαου ειναι ενα ποτηρι αμα αυτο ξεχειλησει τοτε ο δεκεμβριος που καποιοι τα εσπασαν δεν θα ειναι τιποτα μπροστα σε αυτο που θα γινει.

αυτο ας το θυμουνται γιατι ο καιρος πλησιαζει και το ποτηρι γεμιζει...αργα αλλα σταθερα

ξερω μερικοι απο σας θα με χαρακτηρισετε αναλογα (με αφηνει αδιαφορο)

οποιος ξερει θα διαβασει και θα δει τι μας περιμενει (γιατι ολοι ειμαστε στο ιδιο καζανι)

----------


## ardi21

> *Μια πραγματική κατάντια* 
> 
> To θέμα έχει κουράσει πραγματικά και συζητούσαμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια πριν από 2 μήνες. 
> Τις θέσεις μου τις έχω εκφράσει για τα συγκεκριμένα site και το πόσο κακό κάνουν στην ελληνική αγορά και ειδικά στις μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις 
> 
> για το μόνο που θέλω να σχολιάσω είναι για τις συγκεντρώσεις διαμαρτυρίας.
> 
> Το θεωρώ πραγματική κατάντια να κατέβουν κάποιοι το λιγότερο ανεγκέφαλοι για μένα και να διαμαρτύρονται γιατί δεν μπορούν να κατεβάσουν τζάμπα  ταινίες και μουσική. Πόσο τραγικό ακούγεται όλο αυτό?
> Και μάλλον αυτό που έχουν καταφέρει είναι να δουν τον κόσμο να ασχολείται με αυτές τις ηλιθιότητες από το να ασχολείται με τα πραγματικά προβλήματα του τόπου.
> ...


Φιλε μου απλα εισαι εκτος πραγματικοτητας διοτι δεν εχεις καταλαβει για ποιο λογο ειναι η διαμαρτυρια.

Αν θες ξαναδιαβαζεις το νημα.

----------


## zombie_wireless

Ρε παίδες σεβαστή η άποψή σας, αλλά αυτό που γίνεται στην Ελλάδα και σε όλο τον κόσμο, δεν έχει όρια.Μόλις βγεί μια ταινεία, αμέσως τη βάζουμε σε torrent, μόλις βγεί ένα παιχνίδι το σπάμε και το ανεβάζουμε στο διαδύκτιο...


Ακόμη και το video της Τζούλιας το ανέβασαν και κυκλοφορεί σε torrent... :Wink: 


Έλεος πιά...

----------


## 29gk

Λοιπον, υπαρχει ενα μαγαζι στην Αθηνα που εχει ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα ( τηλεορασεις, ραδιοφωνα, pcια, ψυγεια, κουζινες, τα παντα ) ολων των εργοστασιων και τα δινει...... δωρεαν. Οποιος γουσταρει, παει και παιρνει και δεν δινει μια. 

Βεβαια, αποδειξεις δεν κοβει, διαφημισεις εισπρατει, δικα του δεν ειναι αλλα το κανει απο ιδεολογια. Το αφεντικο βλεπετε, επειδη γνωριζει πως η χωρα δεν παραγει, δεν ειναι ανταγωνιστικη μεσα σε αυτο το μπερδεμα της παγκοσμιοποιησης, και επειδη ολοι τα φερνουν δυσκολα αλλα επισης ολοι γουσταρουν την 50αρα PLASMA, παει και την "παιρνει" απο το εργοστασιο που γνωριζει τα κατατοπια και τον μπαρμπα Φανουρη τον νυχτοφυλακα και την σερβιρει στο ραφι ετοιμη για ολους εσας. 

*Και ΤΖΑΜΠΑ !!!!!*

Μονο που επειδη μπορει να τον κηνυγησει το αναλγητο συστημα, ο ΓΑΠ, ο Ομπανα, οι Γερμανοι ξαναρχονται και αλλες σκοτεινες δυναμεις, να ειστε ετοιμοι να παρουμε τα βουνα σχηματιζοντας το τριτο ανταρτικο.

ΝΟ PASSARAN σας λεω. 

Αιντε  :Sheep:  :Sheep:  :Sheep:  :Sheep:  :Sheep:

----------


## sotos65

Passaremos...

----------


## intech

Ίσως να είμαι υπερβολικός αλλά , 
μια  πραγματική κατάντια , είναι να γράφουμε ότι 
" Παραλίγο να γυρίσουμε ξανά στην δραχμή με ισοτιμία ένα προς πέντε."
Τι άλλο θα γράψουμε σε αυτό το νήμα.
 :Eek:  :Shocked:  :Stunned: 

Βέβαια, με τόσους πολλούς να συμμετέχουν και πάνω από 17.000 εμφανίσεις, μαθαίνουμε καλύτερα ο ένας τον άλλο, κάτι που το βρίσκω πολύ χρήσιμο.

----------


## djbok21

Λοιπόν έχω την σίγουρη πληροφορία :
μου την είπε ο μπάρμπας του κολητού του μπατζανάκη ενός φίλου του ξάδερφου μου ... τα torrent τα κλεινουν οι Νεφελειμ .... 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Υ.Γ. για να μπω και εγώ στο κλίμα μερικών - μερικών
#end

----------


## sotos65

...άκυρον! sorry κάτι διάβασα λάθος.

----------


## mac_user

«Πρώτα ήρθαν για τους κομμουνιστές και δεν μίλησα γιατί δεν ήμουν κομμουνιστής. Έπειτα ήρθαν για τους συνδικαλιστές και δεν μίλησα γιατί δεν ήμουν συνδικαλιστής. Έπειτα ήρθαν για τους Eβραίους και δεν μίλησα γιατί δεν ήμουν Eβραίος. Έπειτα ήρθαν για εμένα και δεν υπήρχε κανένας να μιλήσει για εμένα».
M. Nιμέλερ(πάστορας, 1946), (σχολιάζοντας την απάθεια της γερμανικής κοινωνίας, απέναντι στην κλιμακούμενη επιθετικότητα των ναζί).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> «Πρώτα ήρθαν για τους κομμουνιστές και δεν μίλησα γιατί δεν ήμουν κομμουνιστής. Έπειτα ήρθαν για τους συνδικαλιστές και δεν μίλησα γιατί δεν ήμουν συνδικαλιστής. Έπειτα ήρθαν για τους Eβραίους και δεν μίλησα γιατί δεν ήμουν Eβραίος. Έπειτα ήρθαν για εμένα και δεν υπήρχε κανένας να μιλήσει για εμένα».
> M. Nιμέλερ(πάστορας, 1946), (σχολιάζοντας την απάθεια της γερμανικής κοινωνίας, απέναντι στην κλιμακούμενη επιθετικότητα των ναζί).


εγραψες....

----------


## Last_chance

Γυρίζοντας σε διάφορα blogs μου έκανε εντύπωση η παρακάτω τοποθέτηση ενός ιδιοκτήτη video club και σας την παραθέτω για να τι σχολιάσετε.
Προσωπικά δεν είμαι υπέρ κανενός. Είμαι υπέρ τις μικρομεσαίας επιχείρησης και αυτό υπερασπίζομαι και θα συνεχίσω να υπερασπίζομαι….




Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι μετά από 17 χρόνια σε αυτόν τον καταραμένο κλάδο έτσι όπως μας έχουνε κάνει σήμερα ίσως είναι η χειρότερη μέρα που ζω σαν έλληνας πολίτης αυτής της χώρας?? Μετά το κλείσιμο του (gamato)για δεύτερη φορά ελπίζω και τελειωτική !!! Ξεκίνησα ένα σερφάρισμα σε όλα τα blog για να δω σχόλια και προβληματισμούς των χρηστών. όλα μα όλα τα blog μας έχουνε δισεκατομμυριούχους!!! Εμείς φταίμε που κλείνουνε τα μαγαζιά μας γιατί τόσο χρόνια τους κλέβαμε, εμείς φταίμε που την ενοικίαση την έχουμε 2,00Ε,και δεν πατάει κανένας στα μαγαζιά μας ,( νομίζουνε ότι τα αγοράζουμε 10ε,)ότι τους στερούμε την ελευθέρια του internet, ούτε ένα cents στους videoklampades ,να μας μπιιιιιιιμπ οι οικογένειες μας ότι εμείς τους καταντήσαμε να έχουνε εθισμό στα έργα και τώρα που κλείσαμε εμείς το gamato!!!! θέλουμε να τουσ ξαναπάρουμε τα λεφτά!!! Είμαστε απατεώνες με mercedes η πανάκριβα jeep ,είμαστε ο χειρότερος κλάδος που υπάρχει, και ποσά αλλά που πρέπει να γράφω μέχρι αύριο για να τα πω όλα!!! κανένα μα κανένα σχόλιο δεν έλεγε πόσες χιλιάδες θέσεις εργασίας έχουνε χαθεί!!! πόσες περιούσιες έχουνε χαθεί !!! πόσοι από εμάς κρατάμε με νύχια και με δόντια τα μαγαζιά μασ!!! πόσοι δουλεύουμε όλη μέρα μήπως και σώσουμε το επάγγελμα μας γιατί αγαπάμε αυτό που κάνουμε!!! Ντρέπομαι που γεννήθηκα στη χώρα της μπανανιάς του τσάμπα και της χολής που βγάζουνε με τον συγκεκριμένο κλάδο!!! τελικά καλύτερα περιπτεράς παρά βιντεοκλαμπας!!! ΥΓ. κάντε ένα σερφάρισμα και θα καταλάβετε τι μπινελίκια ακούμε συνεχεία.



Τα σχολια δικά σας

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Λοιπον, υπαρχει ενα μαγαζι στην Αθηνα που εχει ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα ( τηλεορασεις, ραδιοφωνα, pcια, ψυγεια, κουζινες, τα παντα ) ολων των εργοστασιων και τα δινει...... δωρεαν. Οποιος γουσταρει, παει και παιρνει και δεν δινει μια. 
> 
> Βεβαια, αποδειξεις δεν κοβει, διαφημισεις εισπρατει, δικα του δεν ειναι αλλα το κανει απο ιδεολογια. Το αφεντικο βλεπετε, επειδη γνωριζει πως η χωρα δεν παραγει, δεν ειναι ανταγωνιστικη μεσα σε αυτο το μπερδεμα της παγκοσμιοποιησης, και επειδη ολοι τα φερνουν δυσκολα αλλα επισης ολοι γουσταρουν την 50αρα PLASMA, παει και την "παιρνει" απο το εργοστασιο που γνωριζει τα κατατοπια και τον μπαρμπα Φανουρη τον νυχτοφυλακα και την σερβιρει στο ραφι ετοιμη για ολους εσας. 
> 
> *Και ΤΖΑΜΠΑ !!!!!*
> 
> Μονο που επειδη μπορει να τον κηνυγησει το αναλγητο συστημα, ο ΓΑΠ, ο Ομπανα, οι Γερμανοι ξαναρχονται και αλλες σκοτεινες δυναμεις, να ειστε ετοιμοι να παρουμε τα βουνα σχηματιζοντας το τριτο ανταρτικο.
> 
> ΝΟ PASSARAN σας λεω. 
> ...


δεν θελω εχω (σκεφτομαι να τις πουλησω μαζι με την ΝΟΒΑ τωρα που δεν εχω λεφτα)

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γυρίζοντας σε διάφορα blogs μου έκανε εντύπωση η παρακάτω τοποθέτηση ενός ιδιοκτήτη video club και σας την παραθέτω για να τι σχολιάσετε.
> Προσωπικά δεν είμαι υπέρ κανενός. Είμαι υπέρ τις μικρομεσαίας επιχείρησης και αυτό υπερασπίζομαι και θα συνεχίσω να υπερασπίζομαι….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι μετά από 17 χρόνια σε αυτόν τον καταραμένο κλάδο έτσι όπως μας έχουνε κάνει σήμερα ίσως είναι η χειρότερη μέρα που ζω σαν έλληνας πολίτης αυτής της χώρας?? Μετά το κλείσιμο του (gamato)για δεύτερη φορά ελπίζω και τελειωτική !!! Ξεκίνησα ένα σερφάρισμα σε όλα τα blog για να δω σχόλια και προβληματισμούς των χρηστών. όλα μα όλα τα blog μας έχουνε δισεκατομμυριούχους!!! Εμείς φταίμε που κλείνουνε τα μαγαζιά μας γιατί τόσο χρόνια τους κλέβαμε, εμείς φταίμε που την ενοικίαση την έχουμε 2,00Ε,και δεν πατάει κανένας στα μαγαζιά μας ,( νομίζουνε ότι τα αγοράζουμε 10ε,)ότι τους στερούμε την ελευθέρια του internet, ούτε ένα cents στους videoklampades ,να μας μπιιιιιιιμπ οι οικογένειες μας ότι εμείς τους καταντήσαμε να έχουνε εθισμό στα έργα και τώρα που κλείσαμε εμείς το gamato!!!! θέλουμε να τουσ ξαναπάρουμε τα λεφτά!!! Είμαστε απατεώνες με mercedes η πανάκριβα jeep ,είμαστε ο χειρότερος κλάδος που υπάρχει, και ποσά αλλά που πρέπει να γράφω μέχρι αύριο για να τα πω όλα!!! κανένα μα κανένα σχόλιο δεν έλεγε πόσες χιλιάδες θέσεις εργασίας έχουνε χαθεί!!! πόσες περιούσιες έχουνε χαθεί !!! πόσοι από εμάς κρατάμε με νύχια και με δόντια τα μαγαζιά μασ!!! πόσοι δουλεύουμε όλη μέρα μήπως και σώσουμε το επάγγελμα μας γιατί αγαπάμε αυτό που κάνουμε!!! Ντρέπομαι που γεννήθηκα στη χώρα της μπανανιάς του τσάμπα και της χολής που βγάζουνε με τον συγκεκριμένο κλάδο!!! τελικά καλύτερα περιπτεράς παρά βιντεοκλαμπας!!! ΥΓ. κάντε ένα σερφάρισμα και θα καταλάβετε τι μπινελίκια ακούμε συνεχεία.
> 
> 
> ...


σορρυ που θα πω την σκληρη αληθεια φιλε μου αλλα τα video/dvd club και καποια δισκοπωλια ξεκινησαν το πανηγυρι της πειρατιας με τις αντιγραφες κασσετων κτλ

αρα μην διωχνετε τις ευθυνες σας

ολοι εχουμε την ευθυνη μας

και οι τελικοι χρηστες

και οι παροχοι ιντερνετ (που διαφημιζουν το προιον) που λεει "DOWNLOAD" MP3/MOVIES.

και εσεις και πολλοι αλλοι.

μην λετε και εσεις οπως οι πολιτικοι κτλ οτι φταινε αλλοι (ο λαος μπορει να του προσκομιζετε οτι θελετε αλλα εχει μνημη και δεν ξεχναει)

το βιντεο στο Youtube με τον ΣΤΑΥΡΙΔΗ το ειδες...

τα λεει ολα

ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.

----------


## sotos65

> Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι μετά από 17 χρόνια σε αυτόν τον καταραμένο κλάδο έτσι όπως μας έχουνε κάνει σήμερα ίσως είναι η χειρότερη μέρα που ζω σαν έλληνας πολίτης αυτής της χώρας?? Μετά το κλείσιμο του (gamato)για δεύτερη φορά ελπίζω και τελειωτική !!! Ξεκίνησα ένα σερφάρισμα σε όλα τα blog για να δω σχόλια και προβληματισμούς των χρηστών. όλα μα όλα τα blog μας έχουνε δισεκατομμυριούχους!!! Εμείς φταίμε που κλείνουνε τα μαγαζιά μας γιατί τόσο χρόνια τους κλέβαμε, εμείς φταίμε που την ενοικίαση την έχουμε 2,00Ε,και δεν πατάει κανένας στα μαγαζιά μας ,( νομίζουνε ότι τα αγοράζουμε 10ε,)ότι τους στερούμε την ελευθέρια του internet, ούτε ένα cents στους videoklampades ,να μας μπιιιιιιιμπ οι οικογένειες μας ότι εμείς τους καταντήσαμε να έχουνε εθισμό στα έργα και τώρα που κλείσαμε εμείς το gamato!!!! θέλουμε να τουσ ξαναπάρουμε τα λεφτά!!! Είμαστε απατεώνες με mercedes η πανάκριβα jeep ,είμαστε ο χειρότερος κλάδος που υπάρχει, και ποσά αλλά που πρέπει να γράφω μέχρι αύριο για να τα πω όλα!!! κανένα μα κανένα σχόλιο δεν έλεγε πόσες χιλιάδες θέσεις εργασίας έχουνε χαθεί!!! πόσες περιούσιες έχουνε χαθεί !!! πόσοι από εμάς κρατάμε με νύχια και με δόντια τα μαγαζιά μασ!!! πόσοι δουλεύουμε όλη μέρα μήπως και σώσουμε το επάγγελμα μας γιατί αγαπάμε αυτό που κάνουμε!!! Ντρέπομαι που γεννήθηκα στη χώρα της μπανανιάς του τσάμπα και της χολής που βγάζουνε με τον συγκεκριμένο κλάδο!!! τελικά καλύτερα περιπτεράς παρά βιντεοκλαμπας!!! ΥΓ. κάντε ένα σερφάρισμα και θα καταλάβετε τι μπινελίκια ακούμε συνεχεία.
> 
> 
> 
> Τα σχολια δικά σας


Δεν έχω απολύτως τίποτα με τους ανθρώπους, αλλά ακόμα και το downloading μέσω torrent να μην υπήρχε, για κλείσιμο θα πήγαιναν αργά ή γρήγορα. Σε λάθος σημείο στοχεύουν, δεν φταίει το downloading, οι συνθήκες άλλαξαν και ο περισσότερος κόσμος προτιμά να κατεβάζει περιεχόμενο από το διαδίκτυο. Όπως για παράδειγμα γίνεται με τα mp3 σε νομιμότατα site όπως αυτό της Apple. Θα παραπονεθούν τα δισκοπωλεία ότι χάνουν δουλειά από αυτό, αλλά και οι αμαξάδες έχασαν τις δουλειές τους πριν 50-60 χρόνια όταν ο κόσμος άρχισε να αγοράζει αυτοκίνητα. Έτσι είναι, όλα έχουν ημερομηνία λήξης, και απ' ό,τι φαίνεται τώρα είναι η ημερομηνία λήξης αυτών των καταστημάτων (θα μείνουν προφανώς κάποια, μεγάλα, κεντρικά, όχι πάντως όπως παλιά που κάθε γειτονιά είχε και το βιντεάδικό της).

----------


## prodromosfan

> Γυρίζοντας σε διάφορα blogs μου έκανε εντύπωση η παρακάτω τοποθέτηση ενός ιδιοκτήτη video club και σας την παραθέτω για να τι σχολιάσετε.
> Προσωπικά δεν είμαι υπέρ κανενός. Είμαι υπέρ τις μικρομεσαίας επιχείρησης και αυτό υπερασπίζομαι και θα συνεχίσω να υπερασπίζομαι….
> 
> Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι μετά από 17 χρόνια σε αυτόν τον καταραμένο κλάδο έτσι όπως μας έχουνε κάνει σήμερα ίσως είναι η χειρότερη μέρα που ζω σαν έλληνας πολίτης αυτής της χώρας?? Μετά το κλείσιμο του (gamato)για δεύτερη φορά ελπίζω και τελειωτική !!! Ξεκίνησα ένα σερφάρισμα σε όλα τα blog για να δω σχόλια και προβληματισμούς των χρηστών. όλα μα όλα τα blog μας έχουνε δισεκατομμυριούχους!!! Εμείς φταίμε που κλείνουνε τα μαγαζιά μας γιατί τόσο χρόνια τους κλέβαμε, εμείς φταίμε που την ενοικίαση την έχουμε 2,00Ε,και δεν πατάει κανένας στα μαγαζιά μας ,( νομίζουνε ότι τα αγοράζουμε 10ε,)ότι τους στερούμε την ελευθέρια του internet, ούτε ένα cents στους videoklampades ,να μας μπιιιιιιιμπ οι οικογένειες μας ότι εμείς τους καταντήσαμε να έχουνε εθισμό στα έργα και τώρα που κλείσαμε εμείς το gamato!!!! θέλουμε να τουσ ξαναπάρουμε τα λεφτά!!! Είμαστε απατεώνες με mercedes η πανάκριβα jeep ,είμαστε ο χειρότερος κλάδος που υπάρχει, και ποσά αλλά που πρέπει να γράφω μέχρι αύριο για να τα πω όλα!!! κανένα μα κανένα σχόλιο δεν έλεγε πόσες χιλιάδες θέσεις εργασίας έχουνε χαθεί!!! πόσες περιούσιες έχουνε χαθεί !!! πόσοι από εμάς κρατάμε με νύχια και με δόντια τα μαγαζιά μασ!!! πόσοι δουλεύουμε όλη μέρα μήπως και σώσουμε το επάγγελμα μας γιατί αγαπάμε αυτό που κάνουμε!!! Ντρέπομαι που γεννήθηκα στη χώρα της μπανανιάς του τσάμπα και της χολής που βγάζουνε με τον συγκεκριμένο κλάδο!!! τελικά καλύτερα περιπτεράς παρά βιντεοκλαμπας!!! ΥΓ. κάντε ένα σερφάρισμα και θα καταλάβετε τι μπινελίκια ακούμε συνεχεία.
> 
> 
> Τα σχολια δικά σας


ε όχι, κι εγω υπερασπιζομαι τη μικρη επιχειρηση αλλά ο αγαπητος επαγγελματίας καλα θα κανει να μην κρυβεται πισω απο το δαχτυλό του.

Εκεινοι (νταξει οχι ολοι, οι περισσοτεροι) οντως ξεκινησαν τις παρανομες αντιγραφές κασσετων και βιντεοκασσετων, σερβιροντας μας με κακεκτυπα dvd που μολις τα εβαζες στο player σου ΔΕΝ παιζανε, που για να δω καμια καινουρια ταινια επρεπε να περιμενω τουλαχιστον κανα μηνα απο την κυκλοφορια τους εφοσον τα κραταγανε για του καλους πελατες που πληρωναν το κατιτις παραπανω, που εκεινοι πρωτοι κατεβαζανε και *πουλούσανε* ακριβα τον τελευταίο κυκλο δημοφιλων σειρών* με υποτιτλους κιολας*, 

*και που κανανε το πιο γλοιώδες για εμένα, αφου βλέπανε οτι δεν ειχες νοικιασει για πολυ καιρό σε παιρνανε τηλ και σου λέγανε οτι εκκρεμει μια επιστροφη (ερωτικου περιεχομενου συνηθως ταινία) για να μην παραπονεθεις και να πληρώσεις την ποινη που σου ζητούσανε.*

ε οχι να το παιζουν και αγίες.

Και εκτός απο την πλατη των πελατων τους, ειδανε και την πλατη των εταιριών διανομής που αρχιζαν να πουλάνε τα dvd τους στους εφημεριδαδες μολις ειδαν οτι μειώνονται τα εσοδά τους απο τα βιντεοκλαμπ.

----------


## blackwar

Λιγο ασχετο απο τις συζητησεις σας αλλα ηθελα να μαθω αν το γαματο εσβησε οτιδηποτε υπηρχε οπως τα .torrent,περιγραφες και τετοια???

----------


## DVader

> ανεπισημα δημοσιευτηκε σε γνωστο τορρεντ τρακερ πριν πεσει το εξης μηνυμα
> 
> 
> 
> πηγη του παροντος μηνυματος που σας δημοσιευω http://www.insomnia.gr
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 20 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> ...



Πάντως αν πάει κανείς στο insomina.gr δεν βλέπει τίποτα από αυτά που λέει ο φίλος !!! :Whistle:

----------


## intech

> καταρχην ................) συμβουλη μου.


 
Δεν συμφωνώ φίλε, Zer0c00L.
Όσα από τα μέλη του φόρουμ, διαβάζουν τις απαντήσεις σου, λογικά θα έχουν σχηματίσει άποψη.
Εγώ σίγουρα.
Δεν στο λέω, ερειστικά, αλλά με ..... εικασίες, παραπομπές, ατεκμηρίωτα γεγονότα και λογικές υποθέσεις....δεν προάγεται η Αλήθεια!
Το Αντίθετο.
Αν σε αδικώ, ζητάω συγνώμη, απλά διάβασα όλα τα «ποστ», αυτή είναι η ταπεινή μου γνώμη, " είσαι σε όλα ειδικός και όλα τα γνωρίζεις" ...απλή μετάφραση αρχαίου ρητού..(Πάντως αυτοί είτε ήξεραν, είτε όταν δεν γνώριζαν.. έψαχναν.)

----------


## takis222

> τελικά καλύτερα περιπτεράς παρά βιντεοκλαμπας!!!


Φιλε μου το βίντεοκλαμπ λόγο ηλικίας το γνώρισα από το ξεκίνημα του σχεδόν.

Ακόμα θυμάμαι το όνομα του μαγαζιού που νοίκιαζα βκασέτες....ακόμα όμως θυμάμαι και το ένα βκλαμπ που έγιναν δύο,τα δύο τέσσερα,τα τέσσερα οχτώ,κ.ο.κ. με αποτέλεσμα να αντιστοιχεί ένα βκλαμπ ανά δέκα κατοίκους (υπερβάλω χάριν του λόγου :Smile: )....πιστεύω και ίσως κάνω λάθος ότι αυτό σας έκανε εξίσου αν όχι μεγαλύτερο κάκο από τα torrents.

Φιλικά. :Smile:

----------


## Strogg

> ε όχι, κι εγω υπερασπιζομαι τη μικρη επιχειρηση αλλά ο αγαπητος επαγγελματίας καλα θα κανει να μην κρυβεται πισω απο το δαχτυλό του.
> 
> Εκεινοι (νταξει οχι ολοι, οι περισσοτεροι) οντως ξεκινησαν τις παρανομες αντιγραφές κασσετων και βιντεοκασσετων, σερβιροντας μας με κακεκτυπα dvd που μολις τα εβαζες στο player σου ΔΕΝ παιζανε, που για να δω καμια καινουρια ταινια επρεπε να περιμενω τουλαχιστον κανα μηνα απο την κυκλοφορια τους εφοσον τα κραταγανε για του καλους πελατες που πληρωναν το κατιτις παραπανω, που εκεινοι πρωτοι κατεβαζανε και *πουλούσανε* ακριβα τον τελευταίο κυκλο δημοφιλων σειρών* με υποτιτλους κιολας*, 
> 
> *και που κανανε το πιο γλοιώδες για εμένα, αφου βλέπανε οτι δεν ειχες νοικιασει για πολυ καιρό σε παιρνανε τηλ και σου λέγανε οτι εκκρεμει μια επιστροφη (ερωτικου περιεχομενου συνηθως ταινία) για να μην παραπονεθεις και να πληρώσεις την ποινη που σου ζητούσανε.*
> 
> ε οχι να το παιζουν και αγίες.
> 
> Και εκτός απο την πλατη των πελατων τους, ειδανε και την πλατη των εταιριών διανομής που αρχιζαν να πουλάνε τα dvd τους στους εφημεριδαδες μολις ειδαν οτι μειώνονται τα εσοδά τους απο τα βιντεοκλαμπ.


Εχετε δίκιο φίλοι..

Ολοι οι επαγγελματίες φταίνε και όλοι οι άλλοι αθώοι. Πολύ σωστά.

Ολα τζάμπα στον λαό, τζάμπα Νοβα, τζάμπα έργα, τζάμπα μουσική, τζάμπα να κάνουμε αδικήματα κατα συρροή, αλλά αν πιαστεί κανείς τότε "Αθώος, κάτω τα χέρια σας".

Ολα αυτά μου θυμίζουν κάποια άτομα που όταν πιάνεται ένας ένοχος (ο οποίος ποτέ δεν δηλώνει ένοχος, οι σκοτεινές δυνάμεις τον έβαλαν να το κάνει), τότε όλες οι οργανώσεις υπερ δικαιωμάτων του ανθρώπου, υπερ του ταδε και του ταδε λένε "Μα γιατί κύριε αστυνόμε σπρώχνεις τον άνθρωπο, δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα" κλπ.

'Οποιος παίζει με τη φωτιά κάποτε καίγεται. Νόμος απαράβατος.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εχετε δίκιο φίλοι..
> 
> Ολοι οι επαγγελματίες φταίνε και όλοι οι άλλοι αθώοι. Πολύ σωστά.
> 
> Ολα τζάμπα στον λαό, τζάμπα Νοβα, τζάμπα έργα, τζάμπα μουσική, τζάμπα να κάνουμε αδικήματα κατα συρροή, αλλά αν πιαστεί κανείς τότε "Αθώος, κάτω τα χέρια σας".
> 
> Ολα αυτά μου θυμίζουν κάποια άτομα που όταν πιάνεται ένας ένοχος (ο οποίος ποτέ δεν δηλώνει ένοχος, οι σκοτεινές δυνάμεις τον έβαλαν να το κάνει), τότε όλες οι οργανώσεις υπερ δικαιωμάτων του ανθρώπου, υπερ του ταδε και του ταδε λένε "Μα γιατί κύριε αστυνόμε σπρώχνεις τον άνθρωπο, δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα" κλπ.
> 
> 'Οποιος παίζει με τη φωτιά κάποτε καίγεται. Νόμος απαράβατος.


ειδικα για το τελευταιο θα συμφωνησω 100%

----------


## prodromosfan

> Εχετε δίκιο φίλοι..
> 
> Ολοι οι επαγγελματίες φταίνε και όλοι οι άλλοι αθώοι. Πολύ σωστά.
> 
> Ολα τζάμπα στον λαό, τζάμπα Νοβα, τζάμπα έργα, τζάμπα μουσική, τζάμπα να κάνουμε αδικήματα κατα συρροή, αλλά αν πιαστεί κανείς τότε "Αθώος, κάτω τα χέρια σας".
> 
> Ολα αυτά μου θυμίζουν κάποια άτομα που όταν πιάνεται ένας ένοχος (ο οποίος ποτέ δεν δηλώνει ένοχος, οι σκοτεινές δυνάμεις τον έβαλαν να το κάνει), τότε όλες οι οργανώσεις υπερ δικαιωμάτων του ανθρώπου, υπερ του ταδε και του ταδε λένε "Μα γιατί κύριε αστυνόμε σπρώχνεις τον άνθρωπο, δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα" κλπ.
> 
> 'Οποιος παίζει με τη φωτιά κάποτε καίγεται. Νόμος απαράβατος.



ξαναδιαβασε το μηνυμα μου και το μηνυμα που παρεθεσα.

τουλαχιστον να βαζεις την κασετα να παιζει στο αντιστοιχο μηνυμα.  :Wink:

----------


## Strogg

Δεν απάντησα σε κανενός το μήνυμα, απλά είπα αυτά που πιστεύω.

Σχεδιάζω ιστοσελίδες απο το 1996. Το πιο απλό πράγμα για να τα κονομήσει κανείς είναι να φτιάξει ένα bb ή smf forum, να μαζέψει την παρέα του και να κοπιάρει rapidshare links ή να κάνει upload μόνος του. 

Αφού τσιμπήσει κανεις 100-200-500 πελατάκια, τότε βάζεις και ένα vip μέρος όπου με Paypal και 5-6 ευρώ συνδρομή lifetime κατεβάζεις τα πάντα. Ετσι δούλευαν αυτοί, γιατί περι δουλειάς πρόκειται, και όχι περι Ρομπέν των δασών. Θες διαφημίσεις adsense κλπ φέρνανε αβίαστα λεφτά αφού με καλό traffic τα κλικ ήταν ένα καλό ειδόδημα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

αυτα ειναι οτι ειπωθηκε στο διαδικτυο με αναλογες πηγες μερικες (δεν μπορουν να ειπωθουν)

τωρα στο δικαστηριο τι θα γινει αν πανε κτλ (φανταζομαι οπως παλιοτερα) δεν θα μαθει κανεις τιποτα.

----------


## gtklocker

Πάει ο μπλε-άσπρος;

----------


## Zer0c00L

πολλα πανε φιλε μου......

τα πραγματικα προβληματα δεν πανε ομως.....

καλο σας βραδυ κυριοι-ες

----------


## babylonx

Εγώ δε θέλω να πιστεύω ότι πάει ο γαλανόλευκος. Κανένας δεν έχει πει τίποτα επίσημο. Πιστεύω ότι θα επανέλθει σε κανένα μήνα όταν όλα θα έχουν ξεχαστεί. Ίσως με κανένα μέτρο ασφαλείας παραπάνω πχ να τον αναλάβει καποιος ομογενής που ζει σε κάποια χώρα με χαλαρό νομικό πλαίσιο και μεγάλη ευαισθησία στα θέματα απορρήτου. Όσο για τον τρίτο που λέτε, αυτός είναι που δε πιστεύω να πέσει με τίποτα! Εδώ είμαστε και θα δούμε τι μέλλει γενέσθαι.

----------


## ardi21

Kαι 'γω τον τριτο τον βλεπω ακαθεκτο, δεν ξερω... Ουτε ανακοινωση, ουτε προσωρινο κλεισιμο ολο αυτον τον καιρο (πρωτα με greek-fun και τωρα με gamato).

Θα δειξει.

----------


## arial

Bγαλανε και ανακοινωση δυστυχως, οποτε ειναι κατι επισημο..

http://www.inout.gr/showthread.php?t=58198

----------


## karavagos

Φήμες λένε ότι άτομα του marketing από γνωστό πάροχο θα κατέβουν στις σημερινές συγκεντρώσεις και θα μοιράζουν δωρεάν συνδρομές internet  :ROFL:

----------


## arial

Eγω πιστευω πως τα παιδια απο τον ασπρο-μπλε τρακερ απλως φοβηθηκαν. Εξαλλου δεν ανεβαζαν ουτε καινουργιο υλικο , και ηταν πολυ προσεχτικοι στο περιεχομενο τους. Ας ευχηθουμε να αλλαξουν γνωμη ή να γεννηθει  κατι πολυ καλυτερο.

Ειναι κατι σαν ντομινο ε? Κλεινει ενας και ακολουθουν και οι αλλοι  :Thumb down:

----------


## Ingenius

> Φήμες λένε ότι άτομα του marketing από γνωστό πάροχο θα κατέβουν στις σημερινές συγκεντρώσεις και θα μοιράζουν δωρεάν συνδρομές internet


Άμα υπάρχει κάτι με καλό ratio (bussiness κατά προτίμησην) μη με ξεχάσετε plz  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




Πραγματικά τραγικό όμως να ασχολείται ο κόσμος με τους trackers αντί να ασχολείται με τα πραγματικά του προβλήματα  :Thumb down:

----------


## Verde

Δεν ξερω αν το εχετε ξαναγραψει... Σε διαφορα blogs κλπ αναπαραγουν μια σαχλαμαρα οτι δηθεν βρηκαν αφορμη με την ταινια της Τζουλιας για να ξανακανουν ντου στο gamato και να τους πανε για κακουργημα... :Laughing:  

Δεν ξερω καν αν ισχυουν τα μισα απο οσα γραφει αλλα παντως απο εφευριτικοτητα ο συγγραφεας σκιζει.. :Razz: 

*Spoiler:*





Η Τζούλια έκλεισε το gamato.info? Ερχονται μηνύσεις διώξεις σε χρήστες μέλη

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες η αστυνομία και συγκεκριμένα η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος που είχε στη μπουκα το Gamato εξαιτίας πιέσεων από εταιρίες για πνευματικά δικαιώματα και προστασία οπτικοακουστικών έργων βρήκε την αφορμή για το "ντού" που ζητούσε στο torrent για την τσόντα της Αλεξανδράτου αφου η υπόθεση δεν αφορά μόνο πνευματικά δικαιώματα αλλά και προσωπικά δεδομένα σε κακουργηματικό βαθμό.
Οι εξελίξεις αναμένονται ραγδαίες αφού ετοιμάζονται μηνύσεις σε χρήστες.
Η διαδικασία ανακάλυψης των IP των χργηστών είναι η εξης....

1) Ανοίγουν έναν λογαριασμό (συνήθως αρκετούς)
2) Επιλέγουν καμιά 15αριά αρχεία που ξέρουν ότι υπάρχει copyright πρόβλημα και τα οποία είναι εξαιρετικά δημοφιλή.
3) Το bittorent είναι peer-to-peer. Δηλαδή κατεβάζεις κατευθείαν απο τον χρήστη... οπότε με το που κατεβάζεις απο κάποιον seeder ξέρεις την IP του... χωρίς να χρειαστείς καμία ιδιαίτερη πρόσβαση/κατάσχεση στους servers του gamato.
5) Αφήνουν τους ψέυτικους χρήστες να κατεβάζουν για μήνες απο διάφορους seeders... μαζέυουν IP και αποδείξεις ότι όντως κάνουν seed τα συγκεκριμένα αρχεία με το παράνομο υλικό (το επιβεβαιώνουν με το να κατεβάσουν ένα κομμάτι του αρχείου) ...
6) Τέλος.. Μηνύουν όλους τους seeders των αρχείων

 Πηγη: http://news24gr.blogspot.com/2010/03/gamato.html



 :ROFL:  :Razz:  :Laughing: 
Φυσικα και ειναι για γελια ειδικα αυτα που λεει για μηνύσεις σε seeds κλπ! Απλα το βαζω ετσι για να γελασουμε λιγακι μεσα στην παρανοια των τελευταιων ημερων και τα απανωτα λουκετα!

----------


## MNP-10

Οι metallica εκλεισαν το napster...


*Spoiler:*





...και η Αλεξανδρατου τα trackers  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:

----------


## psyxakias

Επειδή τις τελευταίες μέρες απέχω... επιγραμματικά ποιοι βγήκαν εκτός μάχης; Τα sites Gamato (μήνυση/σύλληψη), blue-whitegt (αποχώρηση) και η ομάδα GMTeam (αποχώρηση); Άλλοι; Greekz/Greek-tracker δεν τους κυνήγησαν ακόμα;

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Ήθελα να ήξερα, αν κάποιος στην δουλειά σας, αντιγράψει την δουλειά ενός χρόνου και μετά την παρουσιάσει στον διευθυντή σας ως δικιά του, πως θα αντιδρούσατε;

----------


## ardi21

> Ήθελα να ήξερα, αν κάποιος στην δουλειά σας, αντιγράψει την δουλειά ενός χρόνου και μετά την παρουσιάσει στον διευθυντή σας ως δικιά του, πως θα αντιδρούσατε;


Ποιος παρουσιασε ως δικα του αυτα που ανεβαινουν στους trackers? Ειπε κανεις uploader οτι αυτος εφτιαξε την ταινια/το παιχνιδι κτλ κτλ?!

Θα μπορουσες να βρεις πολλες συγκρισεις να κανεις αλλα αυτη ηταν εντελως αστοχη.

----------


## hostolis

> Γυρίζοντας σε διάφορα blogs μου έκανε εντύπωση η παρακάτω τοποθέτηση ενός ιδιοκτήτη video club και σας την παραθέτω για να τι σχολιάσετε.
> Προσωπικά δεν είμαι υπέρ κανενός. Είμαι υπέρ τις μικρομεσαίας επιχείρησης και αυτό υπερασπίζομαι και θα συνεχίσω να υπερασπίζομαι….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι μετά από 17 χρόνια σε αυτόν τον καταραμένο κλάδο έτσι όπως μας έχουνε κάνει σήμερα ίσως είναι η χειρότερη μέρα που ζω σαν έλληνας πολίτης αυτής της χώρας?? Μετά το κλείσιμο του (gamato)για δεύτερη φορά ελπίζω και τελειωτική !!! Ξεκίνησα ένα σερφάρισμα σε όλα τα blog για να δω σχόλια και προβληματισμούς των χρηστών. όλα μα όλα τα blog μας έχουνε δισεκατομμυριούχους!!! Εμείς φταίμε που κλείνουνε τα μαγαζιά μας γιατί τόσο χρόνια τους κλέβαμε, εμείς φταίμε που την ενοικίαση την έχουμε 2,00Ε,και δεν πατάει κανένας στα μαγαζιά μας ,( νομίζουνε ότι τα αγοράζουμε 10ε,)ότι τους στερούμε την ελευθέρια του internet, ούτε ένα cents στους videoklampades ,να μας μπιιιιιιιμπ οι οικογένειες μας ότι εμείς τους καταντήσαμε να έχουνε εθισμό στα έργα και τώρα που κλείσαμε εμείς το gamato!!!! θέλουμε να τουσ ξαναπάρουμε τα λεφτά!!! Είμαστε απατεώνες με mercedes η πανάκριβα jeep ,είμαστε ο χειρότερος κλάδος που υπάρχει, και ποσά αλλά που πρέπει να γράφω μέχρι αύριο για να τα πω όλα!!! κανένα μα κανένα σχόλιο δεν έλεγε πόσες χιλιάδες θέσεις εργασίας έχουνε χαθεί!!! πόσες περιούσιες έχουνε χαθεί !!! πόσοι από εμάς κρατάμε με νύχια και με δόντια τα μαγαζιά μασ!!! πόσοι δουλεύουμε όλη μέρα μήπως και σώσουμε το επάγγελμα μας γιατί αγαπάμε αυτό που κάνουμε!!! Ντρέπομαι που γεννήθηκα στη χώρα της μπανανιάς του τσάμπα και της χολής που βγάζουνε με τον συγκεκριμένο κλάδο!!! τελικά καλύτερα περιπτεράς παρά βιντεοκλαμπας!!! ΥΓ. κάντε ένα σερφάρισμα και θα καταλάβετε τι μπινελίκια ακούμε συνεχεία.
> 
> 
> ...


Τα δισκάκια απο κάτω γιατί είναι μωβ;;; εε;;;;

----------


## babylonx

> Ήθελα να ήξερα, αν κάποιος στην δουλειά σας, αντιγράψει την δουλειά ενός χρόνου και μετά την παρουσιάσει στον διευθυντή σας ως δικιά του, πως θα αντιδρούσατε;


Τέρμα άστοχο αυτό που είπες. Ας κάνει ο άλλος ότι θέλει με τη δουλειά μου αρκεί να μη βγάλει το όνομά μου από κάτω και νσ μη προσπαθεί να βγάλει φράγκα. Και φυσικά να μην έχει πρόβλημα εάν εγώ χρησιμοποιήσω δική του δουλειά για μη κερδοσκοπικούς λόγους. Θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερη μια κοινωνία που θα λειτουργούσε έτσι.

Δηλαδή θεωρείς ότι εάν αύριο η Microsoft έβγαινε κι έλεγε ότι δε πρόκειται να κυνηγήσει κανέναν που έχει παράνομα windows από τη στιγμή που δεν γίνεται επαγγελματική χρήση αλλά δε πρόκειται να παρέχει υποστήριξη σε αυτούς τους χρήστες, θα το έβλεπε αρνητικά ο κόσμος ή θα πέφτανε οι πωλήσεις της;

Όσοι ξερουν από δικτυακές εφαρμογές ξέρουν πολύ καλά ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των server που βρίσκονται online δουλεύουν unix based λειτουργικά. Η microsoft είναι πολύ χειρότερη σε αυτό τον τομέα αλλά συνεχίζει να πουλάει τα sooftware της και μάλιστα εκεί ζητάει κέρατα! Ποιος είναι ο βλάκας, ο αλάζονας της υπόθεσης τώρα;

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Ποιος παρουσιασε ως δικα του αυτα που ανεβαινουν στους trackers? Ειπε κανεις uploader οτι αυτος εφτιαξε την ταινια/το παιχνιδι κτλ κτλ?!
> 
> Θα μπορουσες να βρεις πολλες συγκρισεις να κανεις αλλα αυτη ηταν εντελως αστοχη.


Καταλαβαίνεις αυτό που θέλεις. Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις ο ένας εκμεταλλεύεται την δουλειά κάποιου άλλου. Αυτός που δεν κάνει τίποτα έχει τα οφέλη.

----------


## psyxakias

@giorgosgudelias: υπάρχουν σίγουρα πιο εύστοχες παρομοιώσεις, αλλά η συγκεκριμένη δεν είναι. Μελέτησέ το λίγο παραπάνω και θα δεις.

----------


## ardi21

> Καταλαβαίνεις αυτό που θέλεις. Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις ο ένας εκμεταλλεύεται την δουλειά κάποιου άλλου. Αυτός που δεν κάνει τίποτα έχει τα οφέλη.


Οχι εσυ δεν καταλαβαινεις την μεγαλη διαφορα.

Το "εκμεταλλευεται" απο που προκυπτει οσον αφορα τον uploader? Βγαζει καποιο χρημα/δοξα κτλ καθε φορα που ανεβαζει κατι που δεν ξερω? Ποια ειναι ακριβως τα οφελη που εχει εκτος απο καποια "ευχαριστω" απο αλλα μελη που παιρνει? Γιατι και 'γω εχω ανεβασει πραγματα και δεν εχω παρει δεκαρα τσακιστη! :Razz: 

Ο τυπος στο παραδειγμα σου σιγουρα εχει οφελος.

3 ατομα σου λεμε οτι ειναι αστοχη... Δες το λιγο καλυτερα.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Οχι εσυ δεν καταλαβαινεις την μεγαλη διαφορα.
> 
> Το "εκμεταλλευεται" απο που προκυπτει οσον αφορα τον uploader? Βγαζει καποιο χρημα/δοξα κτλ καθε φορα που ανεβαζει κατι που δεν ξερω? Ποαι ειναι ακριβως τα οφελη που εχει?
> 
> Γιατι ο τυπος στο παραδειγμα σου σιγουρα εχει οφελος.


Για τους χρήστες: Όταν η δουλειά κάποιου είναι να τον βλέπεις να κάνει κάτι (που σου αρέσει) και συ τον βλέπεις χωρίς να τον πληρώσεις, αυτό δεν σε οφελει οικονομικά; Δεν του έκλεψες την δουλειά του;

Όσοι έχουν site δεν βοηθάνε στην διακίνηση παράνομου υλικού. Δηλαδή αν εγώ είχα ένα οικόπεδο στο οποίο έρχονταν κλέφτες αυτοκινήτων και εν γνώση μου αυτοί αντάλλασσαν τα κλεμμένα δεν θα με μπουζουριάζαν; Τι θα έλεγα; Έβαλα 5 διαφημιστικές πινακίδες στον φράχτη του οικοπέδου αλλά δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν μέσα τα παιδιά;

----------


## babylonx

giorgosgudelias, μήπως είσαι ιδιοκτήτης video club; Όχι δεν είμαι ένας από αυτούς που τα έχουν μαζί σας 



Off Topic


		αν και πολλές φορές, πριν μια δεκαετία που ήμουν τακτικός πελάτης σε videoclub, επέστρεφα DVD στο μισάωρο γιατί ήταν γρατσουνισμένα και δε διαβαζόταν και ο τότε βιντεοκλπαμπάς της γειτονιάς μου, παρόλο που τον χρύσωνα με κανένα 10ευρω τη βδομάδα και παρά το γεγονός ότι είχα αυξοντα αριθμό 14 δηλαδή ήμουν από τους πρώτους πελάτες, άρχισε να υπονοεί ότι τα χαλάω εγώ...

----------


## ardi21

Αλλο ειπες στο πρωτο σου ποστ αλλο τωρα.

Ενας uploader *ΔΕΝ* εχει κερδος οταν μοιραζει κατι ουτε λεει οτι ειναι δικο του. Απλα το δινει και σε αλλους δωρεαν *εθελοντικα*.

Το αν αυτο ειναι παρανομο ειναι μια αλλη κουβεντα που εχει γινει.

Αλλο το ενα αλλο το αλλο.

Οσον αφορα τους admins του καθε tracker (δηλαδη τους ιδιοκτητες) οι οποιοι ΔΕΝ ανεβαζουν υλικο και κατα ποσο βγαζουν χρηματα απο τις δωρεες ειναι παλι αλλη μια κουβεντα.

Μαθε ομως οτι το κοστος για να εχεις ενα μεγαλο tracker ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερο απ'οσο φανταζεσαι... Προσωπικα δεν εχω δωσει δεκαρα τσακιστη.

Αλλα παλι αλλο αυτο αλλο αυτο που ειπες με το παραδειγμα σου.

Τα 'χεις μπερδεψει η τα λες επιτηδες "μπερδεμενα". :Wink:

----------


## Gap

@ giorgosgudelias τα ίδια σαθρά επιχειρήματα έδινες στο θέμα για τον νόμο Hapodi στη Γαλλία και συνεχίζεις ακάθεκτος και τώρα... σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι το videoclub σου δεν θα αποκτήσει δουλειά με το να κλείσουν οι trackers.... θα έπρεπε να ασχολείσαι με το να γίνεις καλύτερος επιχειρηματίας και όχι με το παράνομο κατέβασμα.... όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι για κατανάλωση και να βαυκαλίζεσαι για τα επιχειρηματικά σου αδιέξοδα που δε μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις.... δε θα μείνουμε 100 χρόνια πίσω για να έχεις εσύ δουλειά αισχροκερδόντας πάνω μας........... άσε τα παπατζιλίκια και γίνε επιχειρηματίας με Ε κεφαλαίο......

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> @ giorgosgudelias τα ίδια σαθρά επιχειρήματα έδινες στο θέμα για τον νόμο Hapodi στη Γαλλία και συνεχίζεις ακάθεκτος και τώρα... σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι το videoclub σου δεν θα αποκτήσει δουλειά με το να κλείσουν οι trackers.... θα έπρεπε να ασχολείσαι με το να γίνεις καλύτερος επιχειρηματίας και όχι με το παράνομο κατέβασμα.... όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι για κατανάλωση και να βαυκαλίζεσαι για τα επιχειρηματικά σου αδιέξοδα που δε μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις.... δε θα μείνουμε 100 χρόνια πίσω για να έχεις εσύ δουλειά αισχροκερδόντας πάνω μας........... άσε τα παπατζιλίκια και γίνε επιχειρηματίας με Ε κεφαλαίο......


Κι όμως ο νόμος προστατεύει την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία, κι όμως προστατεύει την πνευματική εργασία. Ένα θα πώ. Ο διαμοιρασμός είναι παράνομος γιατί το περιεχόμενο δεν σας ανήκει. Είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο του σκηνοθέτη. Δεν γίνεται την δουλειά κάποιου άλλου να την κάνετε ότι θέλετε εσείς είτε διαμοιρασμός λέγετε αυτό ή όπως αλλιώς θέλει. Είναι δουλειά κάποιου άλλου και μόνο αυτός μπορεί να την διαθέσει όπου και όπως θέλει (ακόμα και δωρεάν άμα θέλει).

----------


## ardi21

> Κι όμως ο νόμος προστατεύει την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία, κι όμως προστατεύει την πνευματική εργασία. Ένα θα πώ. *Ο διαμοιρασμός είναι παράνομος γιατί το περιεχόμενο δεν σας ανήκει.* Είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο του σκηνοθέτη. Δεν γίνεται την δουλειά κάποιου άλλου να την κάνετε ότι θέλετε εσείς είτε διαμοιρασμός λέγετε αυτό ή όπως αλλιώς θέλει. Είναι δουλειά κάποιου άλλου και μόνο αυτός μπορεί να την διαθέσει όπου και όπως θέλει (ακόμα και δωρεάν άμα θέλει).


Η γνωμη σου ειναι αυτη και ειναι σεβαστη, αλλα αυτο που λες καταλαβαινεις και τι σημαινει αυτοματα.

Οτι δεν μπορεις ουτε μια φωτοτυπια να κανεις μιας σελιδα βιβλιου αν δεν παρεις εγκριση απο τον συγγραφεα.

Προτιμω εναν "παρανομο" κοσμο παρα εναν φυλακισμενο/φιμωμενο/αλυσοδεμενο χειροποδαρα εις το ονομα των πνευματικων δικαιωματων.

Πολυ βολικη δικαιολογια/βιτρινα, δεν λεω.

*Και μην ανησυχεις. Αυτος που τ'αξιζει θα τα παρει και με το παραπανω, ειτε προκειται για μουσικη, ειτε για ταινια, ειτε για παιχνιδι. Δες μονο τις πωλησεις του τελευταιου Call Of Duty

----------


## wnet

οπότε τώρα (θεωρητικά πάντα) θα δουλέψουν λίγο καλύτερα τα video-club και οι συμπαθείς μαύροι αλλά θα πουληθούν λιγότεροι σκληροί δίσκοι, 24ρες συνδέσεις, media streaming συσκευές κ.λπ.
 :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## DejaVu

> οπότε τώρα (θεωρητικά πάντα) θα δουλέψουν λίγο καλύτερα τα video-club *και οι συμπαθείς μαύροι* αλλά θα πουληθούν λιγότεροι σκληροί δίσκοι, 24ρες συνδέσεις, media streaming συσκευές κ.λπ.


Mαλλον θα τους δουμε στον ΟΑΕΔ για καρτα ανεργιας....γιατι και αυτοι απο που θα τα κατεβαζουν; :ROFL:

----------


## mrsaccess

Τι να δουλέψουν; Όταν μετά από το 2000 τα βίντεο κλαμπ πενταπλασιάστηκαν τι φταίει η πειρατεία; Άνοιγε ο καθένας βίντεο κλαμπ νομίζοντας πως θα πιάσει την καλή. Όταν βλέπεις 3 βιντεοκλάμπ σε μια ευθεία 500 μέτρα ποιος φταίει;

Κάτι αντίστοιχο έγινε και με τα internet καφέ όπου όλοι τα θεώρησαν χρυσή ευκαιρία και οι περισσότεροι έκλεισαν.

Εύκολα λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν, αλλιώς όλοι θα ήμασταν πλούσιοι. Τα βίντεο κλαμπ ήταν απλά μια επιχειρησιακή φούσκα.

----------


## Gordito

H αληθεια mrsaccess ειναι καπου στη μεση.

Προσωπικα δεν παρατηρησα νεα vc στην περιοχη μου, αν εξαιρεσεις ενα 24ωρο με αυτοματο πωλητη. Φυσικα εκλεισε, οπως και ενα αλλο σε πολυ κεντρικο σημειο το οποιο πρεπει να υπηρχε εκει 20 χρονια.

Περιττο να πω οτι το 24ωρο το ειχα προσκυνησει παλαιοτερα, εως οτου εβαλα adsl.

------

Δεν μπορει καποιος να μην παραδεχτει οτι η πειρατεια επληξε ασχημα τον κλαδο. Προσωπικα δεν ασχολουμαι με το ποιος εχει τα αρχεια, αν ειναι νομιμο-ηθικο κλπ. Αυτα ειναι ξεκαθαρα.

Κατεβαζω αλλα αν μια μερα ερθει και κλεισουν ολοι οι Ελληνικοι τρακερς, δεν θα το παρω πατριωτικα, οτι και καλα μου το στερουν οι αλητες και αλλα τετοια γραφικα. Δεν ειναι αναυθαιρετο δικαιωμα το κατεβασμα ταινιων.

Ειναι *παρανομο* και ειναι λογικο οι εταιριες να ανοιγοκλεινουν τους τρακερς. 


ΥΓ Καταλαβαινω οτι οι Ελληνες του εξωτερικου ειχαν προσβαση σε υλικο που δεν προκειται να εβλεπαν αλλιως.
Ας ξυπνησουν τα καναλια και να δωσουν on demand τις σειρες, τουλαχιστον σε ip του εξωτερικου αν δεν θελουν να πληρωσουν και για εμας.

----------


## asxetos_23

εγω δηλαδη που κατεβασα συνηθως απο το γαματο αλ τσαντιρι και μιλα μου βρωμικα ειμαι παρανομος????
α ξαχασα ειμαι και ενας τεμπελης που δουλευω 12 ωρες για 700€ και συνηθως χανω τις εκπομπες πρεπει να αγορασω dvd writer  τι να κανουμε θα ψαξω τις τελειωμενες τσεπες μου θα βρω καμια πιστωτικη υπερχρεωμενη και θα αγορασω αλλα ετσι μας κανταντησανε αφραγκους με συνηδηση να κλεισει αμεσως το γαματο αυτοι κλεβανε 
οι μοναδικοι ανηθηκοι σε αυτη τη χωρα
εμας δεν μας κατακλεβουν μερα με τη μερα αλλα ποιος εισαγγελεας θα παρεμβει μαλλαν νομιζω οτι μας εχουν γραμμενους

----------


## hostolis

Ξαναρωτάω. Γιατί τα δισκάκια των βιντεοκλαμπ είναι ΜΩΒ απο κάτω;;;;;;;;

----------


## babylonx

Γιατί αυτοί κάνουν *νόμιμα* (εδώ γελάστε λίγο όλοι μαζί) αντίγραφα των αυθεντικών για να μη τους τα γρατσουνάνε οι κακοί πελάτες τους! Έτσι έκανε και ο δικός μου εδώ στη γειτονιά. Και φυσικά μιλάμε για μια δεκαετία πριν που το άδειο φτηνό DVD των 2,5 ευρώ ήταν ποιοτικά απαράδεκτο και δεν έπαιζε στα περισσότερα DVD player!

----------


## uncharted

> Γυρίζοντας σε διάφορα blogs μου έκανε εντύπωση η παρακάτω τοποθέτηση ενός ιδιοκτήτη video club και σας την παραθέτω για να τι σχολιάσετε.
> Προσωπικά δεν είμαι υπέρ κανενός. Είμαι υπέρ τις μικρομεσαίας επιχείρησης και αυτό υπερασπίζομαι και θα συνεχίσω να υπερασπίζομαι….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι μετά από 17 χρόνια σε αυτόν τον καταραμένο κλάδο έτσι όπως μας έχουνε κάνει σήμερα ίσως είναι η χειρότερη μέρα που ζω σαν έλληνας πολίτης αυτής της χώρας?? Μετά το κλείσιμο του (gamato)για δεύτερη φορά ελπίζω και τελειωτική !!! Ξεκίνησα ένα σερφάρισμα σε όλα τα blog για να δω σχόλια και προβληματισμούς των χρηστών. όλα μα όλα τα blog μας έχουνε δισεκατομμυριούχους!!! Εμείς φταίμε που κλείνουνε τα μαγαζιά μας γιατί τόσο χρόνια τους κλέβαμε, εμείς φταίμε που την ενοικίαση την έχουμε 2,00Ε,και δεν πατάει κανένας στα μαγαζιά μας ,( νομίζουνε ότι τα αγοράζουμε 10ε,)ότι τους στερούμε την ελευθέρια του internet, ούτε ένα cents στους videoklampades ,να μας μπιιιιιιιμπ οι οικογένειες μας ότι εμείς τους καταντήσαμε να έχουνε εθισμό στα έργα και τώρα που κλείσαμε εμείς το gamato!!!! θέλουμε να τουσ ξαναπάρουμε τα λεφτά!!! Είμαστε απατεώνες με mercedes η πανάκριβα jeep ,είμαστε ο χειρότερος κλάδος που υπάρχει, και ποσά αλλά που πρέπει να γράφω μέχρι αύριο για να τα πω όλα!!! κανένα μα κανένα σχόλιο δεν έλεγε πόσες χιλιάδες θέσεις εργασίας έχουνε χαθεί!!! πόσες περιούσιες έχουνε χαθεί !!! πόσοι από εμάς κρατάμε με νύχια και με δόντια τα μαγαζιά μασ!!! πόσοι δουλεύουμε όλη μέρα μήπως και σώσουμε το επάγγελμα μας γιατί αγαπάμε αυτό που κάνουμε!!! Ντρέπομαι που γεννήθηκα στη χώρα της μπανανιάς του τσάμπα και της χολής που βγάζουνε με τον συγκεκριμένο κλάδο!!! τελικά καλύτερα περιπτεράς παρά βιντεοκλαμπας!!! ΥΓ. κάντε ένα σερφάρισμα και θα καταλάβετε τι μπινελίκια ακούμε συνεχεία.
> 
> 
> ...


θες σχολιο, ε?  :Thinking:  αν και δεν σχολιασες το αλλο με την δραχμη (ευτυχως οι συμφορουμιτες ομως το πηραν χαμπαρι  :Whistle: )

οριστε

για πολλοστη φορα *τα βγαζεις απο την κοιλια σου*  :Thumb down:  πουθενα αλλου δεν υπαρχει στο internet αυτο το γραπτο!  :RTFM: 




> Ίσως να  είμαι υπερβολικός αλλά , 
> μια  πραγματική κατάντια , είναι  να γράφουμε ότι 
> Παραλίγο να γυρίσουμε ξανά στην δραχμή  με ισοτιμία ένα προς πέντε.
> Τι άλλο θα γράψουμε σε αυτό το  νήμα.
> 
> 
> Βέβαια, με τόσους πολλούς να  συμμετέχουν και πάνω από 17.000 εμφανίσεις, μαθαίνουμε καλύτερα ο ένας  τον άλλο, κάτι που το βρίσκω πολύ χρήσιμο.


και  που' σαι ακομα, ξεβρακωνονται πολλοι με την γυμνια των γραπτων τους  :One thumb up: 




> Ξαναρωτάω. Γιατί τα δισκάκια των βιντεοκλαμπ  είναι ΜΩΒ απο κάτω;;;;;;;;


γιατι ειναι TAIYO YUDEN  :Razz: 

ps: προσεξτε πως οι βιντεοκλαμπαδες βγαινουν να postαρουν μονο οποτε  γινεται ντορος και τον υπολοιπο καιρο *σιωπουν χαρακτηριστικα*... αυτα  ειναι, να συμμετεχεις σε ενα forum μονο και μονο για να υπερασπισεις τον  κλαδο σου  :Respekt:

----------


## Gordito

> ps: προσεξτε πως οι βιντεοκλαμπαδες βγαινουν να postαρουν μονο οποτε  γινεται ντορος και τον υπολοιπο καιρο *σιωπουν χαρακτηριστικα*... αυτα  ειναι, να συμμετεχεις σε ενα forum μονο και μονο για να υπερασπισεις τον  κλαδο σου


Εσυ εισαι ο δικηγορος των τορενταδων;

----------


## uncharted

> Εσυ εισαι ο δικηγορος των τορενταδων;


εγω δεν ειμαι δικηγορος κανενος

εσυ ποιος εισαι? ο δικηγορος των βιντεοκλαμπαδων?  :Thinking: 

δεν βλεπεις οτι *μας κοροιδευουν με ψευτικα φανταστικα γραπτα, που δεν υπαρχουν σε κανενα blog*?

----------


## Gordito

Eγω ειμαι η φωνη της λογικης  :Razz: 

Μπορει να ειναι fake το κειμενο, στη χειροτερη να το εγραψε ο ιδιος, αλλα δεν μπορω παρα να συμπαθησω με τους ιδιοκτητες.

----------


## uncharted

> Eγω ειμαι η φωνη της λογικης


ΟΚ, σεβαστο  :One thumb up: 




> Μπορει να ειναι fake το κειμενο


σιγουρα ειναι, πατα το λινκ που εχω με το google να το δεις και μονος σου




> στη χειροτερη να το εγραψε ο ιδιος, αλλα δεν μπορω παρα να συμπαθησω με τους ιδιοκτητες.


να με συμπαθας, αλλα εγω συμπαθω και σεβομαι μονο τους *εντιμους και ειλικρινεις* επιχειρηματιες

σε γραφικους που ποσταρουν ψευδη μονο και μονο για να υποπεσουν σε λογικη πλανη (επικληση στο συναισθημα) ΔΕΝ προκειται να δειξω καμια συμπαθεια, αυτο ελειπε κιολας να μας περνανε για τοσο χαπατα!  :Thumb down:

----------


## ermis333

Kαθόμαστε όλοι και τσακωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας για το αν κάτι είναι νόμιμο κτλ κτλ.

Αφού βλέπουν οι εταιρίες, πως ο κόσμος μπορεί να διαθέσει περίπου 100Ε (rapidshare,donations κτλ) το χρόνο για να βλέπει σειρές ταινίες κτλ, γιατί δεν βάζουν μια ετήσια συνδρομή 100Ε με βάση την οποία θα πληρώνονται τα "πνευματικά δικαιωματα" να τελειώνουμε;; 

Α τι λέω δεν αγοράζονται βίλες έτσι.....

Είναι καλύτερα να σου πουλάει ο ΑΝΤ1 με 5Ε έναν αγώνα F1 σε άθλια ποιότητα....

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Kαθόμαστε όλοι και τσακωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας για το αν κάτι είναι νόμιμο κτλ κτλ.
> 
> Αφού βλέπουν οι εταιρίες, πως ο κόσμος μπορεί να διαθέσει περίπου 100Ε (rapidshare,donations κτλ) το χρόνο για να βλέπει σειρές ταινίες κτλ, γιατί δεν βάζουν μια ετήσια συνδρομή 100Ε με βάση την οποία θα πληρώνονται τα "πνευματικά δικαιωματα" να τελειώνουμε;; 
> 
> Α τι λέω δεν αγοράζονται βίλες έτσι.....
> 
> Είναι καλύτερα να σου πουλάει ο ΑΝΤ1 με 5Ε έναν αγώνα F1 σε άθλια ποιότητα....


+1
Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι 100 ευρώ. Ένα λογικό ποσό (τριψήφιο) αρκεί.

----------


## Leonidas33

Παρεπιπτώντος πoλύ κόσμος δεν ασχολείται τόσο πολύ με το Internet πέρα της εργασίας τους,γιατί δεν έχει χρόνο.

Πρίν υπάρξουν οι γρήγορες Ιντερνετ γραμμές και πρίν γίνει ο κάθε Gamato δεν πωλούνταν πειρατικά CD/DVD από τους αλλοδαπούς ; H δουλειά γινόταν και γίνεται μέσα από όλους τους εμπλεκομένους στις εταιρίες  παραγωγής,εκμετάλευσης,διαθεσης κλπ .

Εξάλλου τώρα υπάρχουν άλλοι "πανίσχυροι" trackers από εξωτερικό αν θέλει κάποιος "να κατεβάσει" υλικό. (ίσως όχι τόσο Ελληνικό)

Μπορεί δικαιολογημένα να φώναζαν όσοι θίγονταν οικονομικά (πχ τα βιντεοκλαμπ) αλλά όταν πχ ενώ είχαν πτώση πωλήσεων ,τα περισσότερα ειχαν κάνει ψιλοαύξηση τιμής στις ημερήσιες ενοικιασεις (πρόσφατα προιόντα) ,αντί να μειώσουν την τιμή όπως καθένας άλλος έμπορος,να δώσουν κίνητρο για πωλήσεις των προιόντων τους,αλλά και με καλύτερες υπηρεσίες και προιόντα .

Επίσης πολλά το έκαναν και σε συνδιασμό με μείωση προσωπικού (γνωρίζω από την γειτονια μου σε κατάστημα αλυσίδας.Η δικαιολογία είχαν αύξηση ενοικίου κλπ λειτουργικά εξόδα.....αλλα τα μεσαία-μεγάλα μαγαζιά πάντα δεν κοστίζουν; :Wink: 

Στη κοινή λογική,αυτή η νοοτροπία σημαίνει διατηρούμε το κέρδος πιό σταθερό σε σχέση με άλλους κλάδους επαγγελματιών ....απλά αυτοί που έκλεισαν ήδη,ήταν οι αλεξιπτωτιστές στο χώρο όπως σε πολλά επαγγέλματα.

Πάντως όταν ο κόσμος δεν έχει λεφτά και πολλοί δεν θα πάρουν δώρο Πάσχα,το άρτος και θεάματα με χρέωση πέθανε οριστικά. (Aντε καμιά εφημερίδα με προσφορές και πολύ είναι..)






> σαφως και οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν μπορω να σου πω ποιες ειναι οι ιστοσελιδες (ειναι ελληνικες παντως) οπου καποιες ομαδες ανεβαζαν ταινιες με υποτιτλους ελληνικους.
> 
> αυτες οι ομαδες σταματησαν απο σημερα με ανακοινωσεις τους.
> 
> αρα οι ταινιες θα συνεχισουν να υπαρχουν στις αναλογες ιστοσελιδες του ελληνικου χωρου απλα χωρις οργανωμενους υποτιτλους (ο καθενας θα βαζει)


Ξερω πολλες σελίδες που λές,αλλά απαιτούσαν κατέβασμα RS κλπ... και το υλικό ήταν και αμφίβολο.
Ποιο εύκολα βρίσκει κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται από άλλες πηγέs ,και να βάζεις υπότιτλους (αν βρεί) όπως γινόταν παλιά πριν τους Ελληνικούς τρακερ.-Μαλλον όμως είμαστε οfftopic να το συνεχίσουμε....όταν τα όρια πειρατίας και διαμερισμού αρχείων είναι αμφίβολα αφού φαίνεται δεν υπάρχει ξεκάθαρη νομοθεσία (όπως διεθνώς εξάλλου) παρα μόνο αν βγαίνει  κέρδος με ότι γίνεται.

----------


## nnn

Μιας και αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω και επειδή δεν θα μπορέσω να πάω στην πορεία, θα παρακαλέσω η σύνδεση Internet που θα μοιραστεί να έρθει με courier, φχαριστώ  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## stud1118

> Η πορεία δε γίνεται για τον τράκερ που έκλεισε.
> *Η πορεία γίνεται για την παράνομη σύλληψη των παιδιών.
> Η πορεία γίνεται ως διαμαρτυρία για το γεγονός οτι δεν δόθηκε σήμα στην Ιντερπολ για τον Χριστοφοράκο, δεν μπαγλαρώνουν τους υπευθύνους Μιζενς/υποκλοπών/Βατοπεδίου/κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ*


1000  :One thumb up:

----------


## satiros

Συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας για την απελευθέρωση των έξι διαχειριστών του torrent site www.gamato.info διοργανώνεται αύριο Παρασκευή το απόγευμα, στην πλατεία Καμάρας, στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Η Εταιρεία Προστασίας Πνευματικών Δικαιωμάτων είχε καταθέσει μήνυση για καταπάτηση της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας και τον διαμοιρασμό υλικού, χωρίς την άδεια των δημιουργών, και έτσι οι διαχειριστές του gamato.info συνελήφθησαν, μετά από οργανωμένη αστυνομική επιχείρηση σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη.
Το gamato.info έχει εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες «φίλους» στην Ελλάδα και καθημερινά δεχόταν εκατομμύρια επισκέψεις  :Respekt:  :Respekt: .

ΟΛΟΙ ΕΚΕΙ

----------


## john_who

Έρχεται... έρχεται η μέρα που ο κόσμος θα ξεσηκωθεί... θα ξεσηκωθεί γιατί είναι πολλά που τον πιέζουν και το gamato είναι ένα ακόμη λιθαράκι... μαζί με τη μίζενς το Βατοπαίδι και όλα αυτά που γίνονται κάθε μέρα.

Κάθε λιθαράκι ανεβάζει ακόμη περισσότερο το τείχος που μας κρύβει την Ελπίδα...

----------


## Lord Basil

η ομαδα υποστηριξης εναντιων της συλληψης των διαχειριστων του http://gamato.info στο facebook http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lefter..._fb_noscript=1 αυξανεται κατα 1000 ατομα καθε μιση ωρα ....!!!!!

Απο οτι καταλαβαινω με το φτωχο μυαλο μου η συγκεντρωση υποστηριξης σε αθηνα και θεσσαλονικη ΟΧΙ θα εχει κοσμο , αλλα θα γινει της "ποπης" ....!!!!

εδω θα πανε ατομα (γνωστα μου) που εχουν να σηκωθουν απο τον καναπε δεκαετιες  :Razz:  


αλλα αυτα παθαινεις οταν "δουλευεις" την κοινωνια ψιλο γαζι , στελνοντας την ιντερπολ για δυο administrators αλλα δεν κανεις τιποτα για τον χριστοφορακο.καλα ξεμπρδεματα

----------


## Strogg

> Ξαναρωτάω. Γιατί τα δισκάκια των βιντεοκλαμπ είναι ΜΩΒ απο κάτω;;;;;;;;


Για τον ίδιο λόγο που κάποιοι έχουν το pc μέρα-νύχτα ανοιχτά τα pc τους για να κατεβάζουν royalty free εργα και μουσική.

Για τον ίδιο λόγο ακριβώς. Επειδή είναι τζάμπα.

----------


## anon

Kαι εγώ είμαι κατα της πειρατίας, προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι πρέπει ναναι public domain ολα, ή τέλος πάντων με μικροτερες τιμες, αλλά ωστόσο θα ήθελα να σας θέσω έναν προβληματισμό.
Και οι ταινίες, και η μουσική, προστατεύονται απο νόμους περι πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, το ίδιο όμως και με τα βιβλία.
Στα βιβλία, σχεδόν ανέκαθεν, δεν υπήρχε θέμα, αφού αγοράσεις ένα αντίγραφο, να το δώσεις να το διαβάσει και ένας άλλος, και ένας παρα άλλος, να το αφήσεις πχ στην ρεσεψιόν να το διαβάζει οποιοσδήποτε επισκέπτης κλπ.
Εαν εξαιρέσουμε την διάδοση ταινιών και μουσικής μέσω αντιγράφων μεσω διαδικτύου, και διατηρήσουμε το ακριβές ανάλογο, δηλαδή έχω την original αγορασμένη κόπια, δεν έχω δικαίωμα ούτε να την δανείσω σε άλλο, ούτε να την βάλω στο σαλόνι μου για να βλέπουν/ακούν οι επισκέπτες κλπ κλπ..

----------


## Lord Basil

> Kαι εγώ είμαι κατα της πειρατίας, προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι πρέπει ναναι public domain ολα, ή τέλος πάντων με μικροτερες τιμες, αλλά ωστόσο θα ήθελα να σας θέσω έναν προβληματισμό.
> Και οι ταινίες, και η μουσική, προστατεύονται απο νόμους περι πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, το ίδιο όμως και με τα βιβλία.
> Στα βιβλία, σχεδόν ανέκαθεν, δεν υπήρχε θέμα, αφού αγοράσεις ένα αντίγραφο, να το δώσεις να το διαβάσει και ένας άλλος, και ένας παρα άλλος, να το αφήσεις πχ στην ρεσεψιόν να το διαβάζει οποιοσδήποτε επισκέπτης κλπ.
> Εαν εξαιρέσουμε την διάδοση ταινιών και μουσικής μέσω αντιγράφων μεσω διαδικτύου, και διατηρήσουμε το ακριβές ανάλογο, δηλαδή έχω την original αγορασμένη κόπια, δεν έχω δικαίωμα ούτε να την δανείσω σε άλλο, ούτε να την βάλω στο σαλόνι μου για να βλέπουν/ακούν οι επισκέπτες κλπ κλπ..


οπως πεταξε στην Hilary και ο George , οι μαλακιες με τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα αν φτασουν μεχρι αρχαιοτητας τοτε ολος ο κοσμος μας χρωστα τα αντερα του.

ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ να ειχε πει ο αρχιμηδης 'ΕΥΡΗΚΑ,αλλα δεν το λεω ?"

----------


## Xadiaris

> εαν το site ήταν εκτός ελλάδος, τότε το πως βρήκαν ποιοί ήταν οι διαχειριστές του λέει πολλά 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τους DNS Servers η τωρινή ΙΡ του gamato.info, βρίσκεται στην Ολλανδία hosted στην above.net.
> 
> Ερώτημα σε όλους: Πως γίνεται να βρείς ποιός ειναι moderator σε ένα site που βρίσκεται στην Ολλανδία;
> 
> Πιθανές απαντησεις.
> 1) Πήρε έγκριση (δικαστική) και μπήκε κατευθείαν στους servers στην ολλανδία που γίνεται hosted.
> 2) Καταγράψανε όποιον συνδεότανε στο gamato.info, και ανάλογα με το result που γύριζε σαν ιστοσελίδα (πχ έγραφε στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο αντί απλά member ή guest, έγραφε moderator ή VIP member κλπ). H καταγραφή γινόταν απο τους ΙSP Ελλάδος, που σημαίνει deep packet inspection
> ...


Υπάρχει  και το 3 σενάριο το http://www.google-analytics.com/  που το 90% τον site έχει διαφημιστικά banner από την Google, για όσους δεν το έπιασαν . 

Google banners = ξέρουν το IP σου σε πραγματικό χρόνο (Real time), γνωρίζοντας το IP έχουμε το έξεις

IP>MAC address>computer name, και με μια ανάλυση όλων αυτόν τον δεδομένων ξέρουν που μπαίνεις τι κάνεις και όχι μόνο
*
Μπορεί κάποιος να εγγυηθεί  ότι οι Google δεν δίνη αυτά τα δεδομένα!!*

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Ξαναρωτάω. Γιατί τα δισκάκια των βιντεοκλαμπ είναι ΜΩΒ απο κάτω;;;;;;;;


Δυο πράγματα μπορείς να κάνεις. Να μην ξαναπάς στο συγκεκριμένο και να τον καταγγείλεις 
στη ΕΠΟΕ.

----------


## Larry71

Νομίζω ότι όλοι ξέρουν ποιό είναι το δίκαιο και λογικό της υπόθεσης.

Το ότι κακοπληρωνόμαστε,ο εργοδότης μας καταπιέζει,έχουμε ένα σωρό προβλήματα τα οποία πολλά από αυτά,προέρχονται από την κακή οικονομική μας κατάσταση,που σε αυτή την κατάσταση είναι ένα μεγάλο μέρος του ελληνικού λαού,δε δικαιολογεί τίποτα.

Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό,ας προβούμε όλοι σε παρανομίες με πρόσχημα την παρανομία των μεγάλων ή τις δυσκολίες της ζωής.

Μάγκες θα μας είχα να κάναμε μία τεράστια πορεία για τη Siemens,Βατοπαίδι και όλα τα σκάνδαλα πριν το κλείσιμο του gamato,όχι τώρα...

----------


## anon

> Υπάρχει  και το 3 σενάριο το http://www.google-analytics.com/  που το 90% τον site έχει διαφημιστικά banner από την Google, για όσους δεν το έπιασαν . Google banners = ξέρουν το IP σου σε πραγματικό χρόνο (Real time), γνωρίζοντας το IP έχουμε το έξειςIP>MAC address>computer name, και με μια ανάλυση όλων αυτόν τον δεδομένων ξέρουν που μπαίνεις τι κάνεις και όχι μόνο
> *Μπορεί κάποιος να εγγυηθεί  ότι οι Google δεν δίνη αυτά τα δεδομένα!!*


Aυτα σου δίνουν μόνο την ΙΡ, όχι όμως ποιοί ειναι moderators. Το Gamato αναφέρθηκε ότι έχει 850,000 συνδρομητές, έστω ότι έχει το 1/10 online συνεχώς, μιλάμε για 85000 (πολύ αισιοδοξο σενάριο). Πως ξεχώρισαν τους mods και VIP members?

----------


## 29gk

> Aυτα σου δίνουν μόνο την ΙΡ, όχι όμως ποιοί ειναι moderators. Το Gamato αναφέρθηκε ότι έχει 850,000 συνδρομητές, έστω ότι έχει το 1/10 online συνεχώς, μιλάμε για 85000 (πολύ αισιοδοξο σενάριο). Πως ξεχώρισαν τους mods και VIP members?


Toν παραγοντα ανθρωπος γιατι δεν τον λαμβανεις υποψιν ? Οι ανθρωποι μιλανε, κοκορευονται, διαφημιζουν, ματαιοδοξουν κτλ, αρα σε μια μικρη κοινωνια οπως πχ μιας μικροτερης επαρχιακης πολης, καποιος το λεει, το δηλωνει, καποιος το ακουει,  επιβεβαιωνει ανεπισημα και ο ISP, πεφτει και η μηνυση, καλοδουλεμενη για πεισει και τον εισαγγελεα, εχουν και τα log, κανουν και τις συλληψεις και να σημερα που ενα ακομη δεινο χτυπησε τον αγνο Ελληνα βιοπαλαιστη.

Ειπαμε NO PASSARAN. 


YΓ
Ειμαι πολυ περιεργος να δω ποσοι καμμενοι θα πανε το απογευμα στις διαδηλωσεις. Θα ειναι αρκετοι για να παρουν την Βαστιλλη ? Την κοκκινη Μηλια ? Θα επανελθει η δικαιοσυνη σε αυτον τον τοπο ?

----------


## Lord Basil

> Aυτα σου δίνουν μόνο την ΙΡ, όχι όμως ποιοί ειναι moderators. Το Gamato αναφέρθηκε ότι έχει 850,000 συνδρομητές, έστω ότι έχει το 1/10 online συνεχώς, μιλάμε για 85000 (πολύ αισιοδοξο σενάριο). Πως ξεχώρισαν τους mods και VIP members?


δεν χρειαζεται deep packet inspection για να μαθεις ποιος εχει ενα site και ποιος τον διαχειριζεται .μια ερωτηση (δικαστικο εγγραφο ) στον host και τελειωσες . αυτοι απο το lan τους ( πισω απο ενα router ειναι ο server ) εχοιυν τα παντα γιατι ετσι οριζει ο νομος !

----------


## anon

@29gk αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει τόσο εύκολα και τόσο γρήγορα. Εδώ μιλάμε ότι έπεσε η καταγγελία και σε δυο τρείς μέρες είχαν τα ονόματα mods & vip members. Αυτά δεν βρίσκονται με τις τεχνικές που αναφέρεις τόσο γρήγορα, χώρια που απαιτούν και ένα κάρο κόσμο να ψαχουλεύει για να βρεί. Αντιθέτως με το sniffing, γράφεις δυο καλά φίλτρα στο deep inspection, το αφήνεις να τρέχει δυο μέρες μόνο, grep, sort, uniq, να οι ΙΡ των μods / vips και οι ώρες τις οποίες ήταν (γιατί το πιθανότερο είναι με δυναμικές), το κάνεις ένα join με την βάση του ΙSP, οπότε έχεις συνδρομητή, τηλεφωνικός αριθμός... Τα ρέστα (συλλήψεις) τα αναλαμβάνει η ΕΛΑΣ.

........Auto merged post: anon πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> δεν χρειαζεται deep packet inspection για να μαθεις ποιος εχει ενα site και ποιος τον διαχειριζεται .μια ερωτηση (δικαστικο εγγραφο ) στον host και τελειωσες . αυτοι απο το lan τους ( πισω απο ενα router ειναι ο server ) εχοιυν τα παντα γιατι ετσι οριζει ο νομος !


Οι servers είναι στην Ολλανδία, και σύμφωνα με τις ανακοινωσεις, δεν είχαν πρόσβαση οι διωκτικές αρχές. Οι servers έκλεισαν απο τους admin, που δεν έχουν συλληφθεί ακόμη (και ίσως ποτέ), γιατί είναι στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## 29gk

> @29gk αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει τόσο εύκολα και τόσο γρήγορα. Εδώ μιλάμε ότι έπεσε η καταγγελία και σε δυο τρείς μέρες είχαν τα ονόματα mods & vip members. Αυτά δεν βρίσκονται με τις τεχνικές που αναφέρεις τόσο γρήγορα, χώρια που απαιτούν και ένα κάρο κόσμο να ψαχουλεύει για να βρεί. Αντιθέτως με το sniffing, γράφεις δυο καλά φίλτρα στο deep inspection, το αφήνεις να τρέχει δυο μέρες μόνο, grep, sort, uniq, να οι ΙΡ των μods / vips και οι ώρες τις οποίες ήταν (γιατί το πιθανότερο είναι με δυναμικές), το κάνεις ένα join με την βάση του ΙSP, οπότε έχεις συνδρομητή, τηλεφωνικός αριθμός... Τα ρέστα (συλλήψεις) τα αναλαμβάνει η ΕΛΑΣ.


Δεν το πιστευω. Εννοω το οτι επεσε η μηνυση και σε 3 μερες μεσα τους τσιμπησαν. Σιγουρα η στοχευση εγινε πριν απο καιρο ισως και πριν απο το καλοκαιρι ακομα. Αρκει να σκεφτεις το ποσο χρονο χρειαζεται ο δικηγορος για να στοιχειοθετησει μια υποθεση, την απαραιτητη ενημερωση του παροχου και αφου εχει πειστει και ενημερωθει ο εισαγγελεας κτλ.

Σιγουρα, τους ειχαν για πολυ καιρο και ειτε αυτο συνεβη γιατι οντως θεωρησαν πως ειχαν σοβαρη ζημια, ειτε για να επιτυχουν εκφοβισμο. Μην ξεχναμε πως το πραγματικο χτυπημα ηταν στις σελιδες με τους υποτιτλους, και σελιδες σαν το gamato καταφεραν να ξεπερασουν το εμποδιο δινοντας πλεον μασημενη τροφη.

Και ειμαι σιγουρος, πως αν οι εταιρειες καταφερουν να εξαφανισουν τον παραγοντα *υποτιτλοι*, το σπορ του κατεβασματος απο το ιντερνετ θα μειωθει στο ελαχιστο. Τουλαχιστον σε οτι εχει να κανει με τις ταινιες αλλα και τις σειρες που ειναι και τα χοντρα λεφτα.

----------


## Xadiaris

> Aυτα σου δίνουν μόνο την ΙΡ, όχι όμως ποιοί ειναι moderators. Το Gamato αναφέρθηκε ότι έχει 850,000 συνδρομητές, έστω ότι έχει το 1/10 online συνεχώς, μιλάμε για 85000 (πολύ αισιοδοξο σενάριο). Πως ξεχώρισαν τους mods και VIP members?


Αχ .  Αν βάλεις λίγο το μυαλό σου να λειτουργήσει θα καταλάβεις πως από τα  στοιχειά που μαζεύει το Google μπορούμε να βρούμε  και τον MOD  του site και τους VIP και ότι άλλους θες.

1.	Ξέρει το IP σου? ΝΑΙ
2.	Ξέρει το MAC σου? ΝΑΙ
3.	Ξέρει σε ποιες σελίδες του site μπαίνει αυτό MAC?  NAI

Από το 3  και μόνο δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε τι είναι ο Χρήστης? Σκέψου λίγο

----------


## Anasazi

Διαβασα σε προηγουμενο post οτι ειδοποιηθηκε και η Ιντερπολ για το θεμα με το site!!

Ισχυει αυτο το πραγμα?!

----------


## DVader

Ναι ισχύει !!!  :Razz:

----------


## anon

> Αχ .  Αν βάλεις λίγο το μυαλό σου να λειτουργήσει θα καταλάβεις πως από τα  στοιχειά που μαζεύει το Google μπορούμε να βρούμε  και τον MOD  του site και τους VIP και ότι άλλους θες.
> 
> 1.    Ξέρει το IP σου? ΝΑΙ
> 2.    Ξέρει το MAC σου? ΝΑΙ
> 3.    Ξέρει σε ποιες σελίδες του site μπαίνει αυτό MAC?  NAI
> 
> Από το 3  και μόνο δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε τι είναι ο Χρήστης? Σκέψου λίγο


Μάλιστα, απο την MAC το έχουν καταλάβει.... τι μου λες ρε παιδάκι μου. ειλικρινά δεν τόξερα. Μάλλον πρέπει να ξαναρχίσω το διάβασμα... Οι MAC Addresses ταξιδεύουν στο διαδίκτυο...

----------


## DVader

> Μάλιστα, απο την MAC το έχουν καταλάβει.... τι μου λες ρε παιδάκι μου. ειλικρινά δεν τόξερα. Μάλλον πρέπει να ξαναρχίσω το διάβασμα... Οι MAC Addresses ταξιδεύουν στο διαδίκτυο...


To MAC address πως..? Μόνο ο ISP το ξέρει.... Και αυτό είναι του router... Και αυτό το MAC Address δεν λέει κάτι.. Εγω από πίσω μπορεί να έχω άπειρους υπολογιστές.....  :Whistle:

----------


## anon

Δεν ξέρεις εσυ. Ο Xadiaris ξέρει. Πιθανόν εαν τον ρωτήσεις μπορεί να σε κατατοπίσει. Εγώ πλέον είμαι άσχετος.

----------


## DVader

> Δεν ξέρεις εσυ. Ο Xadiaris ξέρει. Πιθανόν εαν τον ρωτήσεις μπορεί να σε κατατοπίσει. Εγώ πλέον είμαι άσχετος.


Ας πιστεύει ο καθένας ότι θέλει  !!! Το θέμα είναι ότι ξέρεις εσύ ποιό είναι το σωστό και αυτό αρκεί !! :Razz:  Ελευθερία απόψεων έχουμε... Ο νοών νοήτω !!! 

Τώρα αν ο Xadiaris θέλει να μας διαφωτήσει επί του θέματος ας το κάνει !!!  :Thinking:

----------


## babylonx

Η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας. Καμιά mac δε ταξιδεύει μέσω οποιουδήποτε TCP/IP δικτύου. MAC addresses μπορεί να δει κάποιος που βρίσκεται στο ίδιο δίκτυο με σένα και για να είμαι πιο ακριβής, μόνο αυτός με τον οποίο συνδέεσαι άμεσα, πχ το ρούτερ. H mac δεν είναι για προσωπική ταυτοποίηση. Είναι για να μιλάνε όλες οι πλευρές του δικτύου σε ένα επίπεδο χαμηλότερο από αυτό των IP. Πρώτα μιλάνε  με τις MAC και μετά αποκτούν και μια IP εάν θέλουν να μιλήσουν με TCP/IP. Εκτός αυτού στα περισσότερα προϊόντα της αγοράς οι mac αλλάζουν. Όπως θέλει ο άλλος να μπορεί να επιλέξει συγκεκριμένη IP μπορεί να θέλει να διαλέξει και συγκεκριμένη mac! Δε σου το απαγορεύει κανένας αυτό! Τέλος δε θυμάμαι να συμπληρώνει κανείς μας τίποτα στοιχεία ταυτότητας όποτε αγοράζει οποιοδήποτε δικτυακό προϊόν έχει mac address.

----------


## dhmk

Θέλω να καταθέσω προσωπική εμπειρία για μια ακόμη πλευρά την όλης υπόθεσης.

Διαθέτω και ο ίδιος site στο οποίο υπάρχουν διαφημίσεις της Google adsense αλλά και δυνατότητα donations.

To site είναι, φυσικά, απόλυτα νόμιμο και χρησιμεύει στην διανομή και τεκμηρίωση δικών μου, freeware, προγραμμάτων.

Κατά μέσο όρο δέχεται γύρο στα 1500 hits κάθε μέρα και περίπου 15 clicks στις διαφημίσεις της Google. Με βάση τις αναλύσεις των εργαλείων της Google τα περισσότερα hits αφορούν χρήστες που για πρώτη φορά φθάνουν στο site και προέρχονται από όλο τον κόσμο - αν και η Ελλάδα είναι σχεδόν πάντα πρώτη στην λίστα με συνήθως διπλάσια hits από την αμέσως επόμενη χώρα.

Το μηνιαίο "εισόδημα" είναι γύρο στα 13-14 ευρώ (από adsense), με μια ελαφρά τάση αύξησης προς το παρόν.

Λαμβάνοντας αυτό ως μέσο σύγκρισης και με δεδομένο ότι το Gamato είχε (όπως  λέγεται) 15.000.000 hits κάθε μέρα μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε 15.000.000*13/1500=*130.000 ευρώ/μήνα*.

*Το ποσό φαίνεται... υπερβολικό;* Ας το διαιρέσουμε με το 5. Πόσο μας κάνει; *26.000 ευρώ/μήνα!* Γενικά θα πρέπει να αποδεχθούμε ότι απολάμβαναν ένα πολύ αξιοσέβαστο εισόδημα, όποιο κι αν είναι αυτό ακριβώς.

Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι η Google έγινε μια τόσο ισχυρή εταιρία μέσα σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα ώστε να απειλεί ακόμη και την παντοδυναμία της Microsoft.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι υπονοεί το σχόλιο του *Xadiaris*. Θεωρεί ότι η Google έδωσε τα στοιχεία στις Ελληνικές αρχές;

Η Google μπορεί να ξέρει τον ιδιοκτήτη του λογαριασμού Adsense αλλά δεν μπορεί να ξέρει οποιονδήποτε άλλο, τους mod και πολύ περισσότερο τους VIP. Αλλά είναι φανερό ότι δεν έχουν φθάσει μέσω Google στην ταυτοποίηση αυτών των προσώπων.

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να είδαν ποια μέλη ξεκίνησαν, ως αρχικοί seeders, μια διανομή αρχείου και μετά βρήκαν το ip από την λίστα των peers, το οποίο και ταυτοποίησαν.

Οι admin που είναι στην Ολλανδία, θα πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε ως πιο πιθανό, ότι δεν έχουν ταυτοποιηθεί.

----------


## giwrgosth

Off Topic


		Στην προσπάθειά μας να εντυπωσιάσουμε τους συνομιλητές μας κάνοντάς τους να πιστέψουν πως είμαστε μέσα στα πράγματα και ξέρουμε πολλά, πετάμε κάτι τούβλα, να με το συμπάθιο!

----------


## Lord Basil

> Θέλω να καταθέσω προσωπική εμπειρία για μια ακόμη πλευρά την όλης υπόθεσης βασιζόμενος σε προσωπική εμπειρία.
> 
> Διαθέτω και ο ίδιος site στο οποίο υπάρχουν διαφημίσεις της Google adsense αλλά και δυνατότητα donations.
> 
> To site είναι, φυσικά, απόλυτα νόμιμο και χρησιμεύει στην διανομή και τεκμηρίωση δικών μου, freeware, προγραμμάτων.
> 
> Κατά μέσο όρο δέχεται γύρο στα 1500 hits κάθε μέρα και περίπου 15 clicks στις διαφημίσεις της Google. Με βάση τις αναλύσεις των εργαλείων της Google τα περισσότερα hits αφορούν χρήστες που για πρώτη φορά φθάνουν στο site και προέρχονται από όλο τον κόσμο - αν και η Ελλάδα είναι σχεδόν πάντα πρώτη στην λίστα με συνήθως διπλάσια hits από την αμέσως επόμενη χώρα.
> 
> Το μηνιαίο "εισόδημα" είναι γύρο στα 13-14 ευρώ (από adsense), με μια ελαφρά τάση αύξησης προς το παρόν.
> ...


κανεις ενα βασικο λαθος. θελεις 15.000.000 unique ips /ημερα για να πετυχεις αυτα τα ποσα...

το τρωκτικό ειναι το πρωτο στην ελλαδα με 4.000.000 unique ips / ημερα.οποτε αυτοι βγαζουν περισσοτερα λεφτα με την προυποθεση  ο χρηστης να μην εχει κανενα javascript blocker απο πισω οποτε βγαλε και απο εκει

----------


## 29gk

Παμε παλι και προσοχη στα bold  :Wink: 


*Λουκέτο και έξι συλλήψεις για το www.gamato.info*


Σε ένα δισεκατομμύριο ευρώ υπολογίζονται τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη των εταιρειών παραγωγής κινηματογραφικών ταινιών, μουσικών έργων, λογισμικού κ.λπ. από την *επτάχρονη λειτουργία* της ιστοσελίδας www.gamato.info, στην οποία μπήκε χθες «λουκέτο» από τη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος, ύστερα από τη σύλληψη των διαχειριστών της.

Πρόκειται για τη *δημοφιλέστερη ιστοσελίδα* αυτού του είδους στην Ελλάδα, με 850.000 μέλη και 16.000.000 επισκέψεις καθημερινά απ’ όλα τα μήκη και τα πλάτη της Γης, το κλείσιμο της οποίας προκάλεσε εκατοντάδες αναφορές και σχόλια στο Διαδίκτυο.

Σχεδόν όλες οι αναφορές ήταν θετικές για τους διαχειριστές της συγκεκριμένης ιστοσελίδας.

Για την υπόθεση συνελήφθησαν έξι άτομα στην Αθήνα, τη Λάρισα, την Πέλλα και τη Θεσσαλονίκη, με την κατηγορία της παράβασης του νόμου περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, ενώ κατηγορούνται συνολικά έντεκα, όλοι τους Ελληνες υπήκοοι, δύο εκ των οποίων μένουν μόνιμα στην Ολλανδία.

Η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος ασχολήθηκε με την υπόθεση ύστερα από μήνυση εκπροσώπου της Εταιρείας Προστασίας Οπτικοακουστικών Εργων (Ε.Π.Ο.Ε.), στην οποία αναφερόταν ότι οι διαχειριστές της ιστοσελίδας gamato, χωρίς την έγκριση των αρμόδιων εταιρειών, διαμοίραζαν παράνομο ψηφιακό υλικό (τραγούδια, ταινίες, παιχνίδια κ.λπ.). *Τα κέρδη τους προέρχονταν από τις διαφημίσεις που καταχωρίζονταν στην ιστοσελίδα τους.*

Επειτα από *ψηφιακή ανάλυση* η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος πραγματοποίησε ταυτόχρονα *κατ’ οίκον έρευνες παρουσία εισαγγελέα* σε διάφορες πόλεις της χώρας, όπου διαπιστώθηκε ότι οι συλληφθέντες συνδέονταν με τη συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα. Από τα σπίτια των κατηγορουμένων *κατασχέθηκαν 29 σκληροί δίσκοι, εκ των οποίων οι δύο εξωτερικοί, πέντε φορητοί υπολογιστές και 604 οπτικοί ψηφιακοί δίσκοι.*

Σύμφωνα με μελέτη που εκπονήθηκε από διεθνή εταιρεία ερευνών, η Ελλάδα βρίσκεται στην τρίτη θέση μεταξύ των ευρωπαϊκών χωρών με ποσοστό πειρατείας 57%. Πρώτη στην πειρατεία έρχεται η Βουλγαρία με ποσοστό 68% και ακολουθεί η Ρουμανία με ποσοστό 66%.

Η λιανική αξία του παράνομου λογισμικού, που αντιπροσωπεύει το απολεσθέν εισόδημα για την παγκόσμια βιομηχανία λογισμικού, ξεπέρασε το όριο των 50 δισεκατομμυρίων για πρώτη φορά το 2009.

Εκτός από τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη των εταιρειών στη χώρα μας από τη δράση των πειρατών κάθε είδους, πολύ μεγάλο είναι και το ποσό των φόρων που χάνει το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο. Οι συλληφθέντες για την υπόθεση οδηγήθηκαν χθες στους κατά τόπους εισαγγελείς.

ΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΕΡΖΗΣ / ethnos.gr

----------


## elg

> Νομίζω ότι όλοι ξέρουν ποιό είναι το δίκαιο και λογικό της υπόθεσης.
> 
> Το ότι κακοπληρωνόμαστε,ο εργοδότης μας καταπιέζει,έχουμε ένα σωρό προβλήματα τα οποία πολλά από αυτά,προέρχονται από την κακή οικονομική μας κατάσταση,που σε αυτή την κατάσταση είναι ένα μεγάλο μέρος του ελληνικού λαού,δε δικαιολογεί τίποτα.
> 
> Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό,ας προβούμε όλοι σε παρανομίες με πρόσχημα την παρανομία των μεγάλων ή τις δυσκολίες της ζωής.


Και η φοβερή αύξηση της εγκληματικότητας τι είναι? Όταν ο άλλος δεν έχει να φάει - ή ακόμα χειρότερα δεν έχει να ταίσει το παιδί του - τότε και θα κλέψει και θα σκοτώσει... Όχι;
ΟΚ, αν έχει να το ταίσει αλλά δεν έχει να του πάρει το παιχνίδι/λογισμικό/ταινία κλπ, τότε θα το κατεβάσει από τα torrentάδικα. Όχι;
Και πως να γίνει άλλωστε; Όταν για να πάει με την οικογένειά του να δει το Avatar 3D (λέμε τώρα) θέλει 50+ ευρά και από την άλλη βρίσκεται κάτω από καθεστώς απόλυσης εδώ και μήνες (αν δεν έχει απολυθεί ήδη), τότε θα κρατήσει αυτά τα 50 € να πάει στο super market να τη βγάλει και σήμερα. Γι αύριο έχει ο Θεός... (Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι ούτε αυτός έχει. Μόνο η Μέρκελ έχει - αλλά δεν δίνει η .......  :Laughing: )

Μήπως, λέω μήπως, η λύση σε τέτοια προβλήματα είναι η ανάπτυξη και η ευημερία;;; Όλων των πολιτών όμως, όχι του 5%...





> Μάγκες θα μας είχα να κάναμε μία τεράστια πορεία για τη Siemens,Βατοπαίδι και όλα τα σκάνδαλα πριν το κλείσιμο του gamato,όχι τώρα...


Να πεις πως ένας λαός που όχι μόνο ανέχεται αλλά συνεχίζει να ψηφίζει και να εμπιστεύεται αυτά τα 300 διεφθαρμένα παράσιτα, είναι άξιος της μοίρας του; Δεν ξέρω, ίσως να βρίσκεται σε λήθαργο και να ξυπνήσει κάποτε...


Υ.Γ. Για τι ποσό διαφυγόντων κερδών είπατε οτι τους κατηγορούν; Για 1 δις? Για 1 δις που το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό από αυτά θα έφευγε για να καταλήξει στις τσέπες των πολυεθνικών του θεάματος/ακροάματος; Ε, αν είναι έτσι (και εν μέσω κρίσης), τότε θα έπρεπε να τους καλέσουν επισήμως να τους παρασημοφορήσουν!  :Laughing:

----------


## dhmk

*Lord Basil,*

*Δεν νομίζω*. Τα hits είναι επισκέψεις, ακόμη και του ίδιου προσώπου, που κάποια στιγμή βλέπει μια διαφήμιση που τον ενδιαφέρει και την κλικάρει. 'Οσο πιο πολλά hits (επισκέψεις) πραγματοποιεί κάθε μέρα τόσο πιο πολύ αυξάνουν οι πιθανότητες να κλικάρει μια διαφήμιση.

Παρόλα αυτα τα στοιχεία τα παραθέτω για να γίνει μια εκτίμηση. Και η εκτίμησή μου, αβίαστα, είναι ότι μιλάμε για πολύ σοβαρό εισόδημα, σχεδόν με βεβαιότητα πάνω από 3.000 ευρώ τον μήνα - άντε για να είμαστε *υπερσυντηρητικοί*.

----------


## Leonidas33

> Και ειμαι σιγουρος, πως αν οι εταιρειες καταφερουν να εξαφανισουν τον παραγοντα *υποτιτλοι*, το σπορ του κατεβασματος απο το ιντερνετ θα μειωθει στο ελαχιστο. Τουλαχιστον σε οτι εχει να κανει με τις ταινιες αλλα και τις σειρες που ειναι και τα χοντρα λεφτα.


Δεν υπάρχουν αλλοι τρόποι να κατεβάζει όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ;





> Έχει γίνει έφεση στην απόφαση από τους κατηγορουμένος και σύμφωνα με το Σουηδικό δίκαιο η ετυμηγορία δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί, έως ώτου εκδικαστούν όλες οι εφέσεις.


Παντού παρόμοια ίδιο ισχύει με τις εφέσεις,αλλά αν υπάρχει καταδικαστική απόφαση είναι προσωρινά εκτελεστή,και ισχύει ή έστω απλά είσαι με αναστολή .Οπότε δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πάλι το ίδιο.-Προφανώς αν είχε καταδικαστεί το PBay για παρανομίες δεν θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει μέχρι να αποφασιστεί τελεσίδικα μια απόφαση.

----------


## dhmk

Το TPB, όπως έχω διαβάσει, έχει πουληθεί, πλέον, σε άλλους με έδρα τις Σεϋχέλες.

----------


## john_who

> *Λουκέτο και έξι συλλήψεις για το www.gamato.info*
> 
> 
> ......Για την υπόθεση συνελήφθησαν *έξι άτομα* στην Αθήνα, τη Λάρισα, την Πέλλα και τη Θεσσαλονίκη ...
> 
> ....Από τα σπίτια των κατηγορουμένων κατασχέθηκαν 29 σκληροί δίσκοι, εκ των οποίων οι δύο εξωτερικοί, *πέντε φορητοί υπολογιστές* και 604 οπτικοί ψηφιακοί δίσκοι....
> 
> ΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΕΡΖΗΣ / ethnos.gr


Ποιος κατάφερε να γλυτώσει τον υπολογιστή του; 
Πόσο νωρίτερα το ήξεραν; 
29 σκληροί δίσκοι; 5 δηλαδή στο άτομο!

----------


## babylonx

Ε κάτι τέτοιο αν γίνει... Αν ανοίξει τορρενταδικο και το αναλάβει κανένας Έλληνας που ζει σε τίποτα νήσους Κέιμαν, στις Μπαχάμες κλπ... Χαιρέτα μου τον πλάτανο με τις αρχές. Δε θα τον βρούνε ποτέ. Ας μας πει όμως κανένας δικηγόρος τι παίζει.

----------


## dhmk

Αναρωτιέμαι πως δεν έκαναν κάτι αντίστοιχο και οι ιδιοκτήτες του mininova. Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά...

----------


## 29gk

> Δεν υπάρχουν αλλοι τρόποι να κατεβάζει όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ;


Tροποι για να κατεβαζεις υπαρχουν και θα υπαρχουν, αν ομως δεν βρισκεις υποτιτλους τι αξια νομιζει οτι θα εχει αυτο που θα βρισκεις πανευκολα και σε υπεραριστη ποιοτητα ? Και καλα εσυ ξερεις αγγλικα, ο φιλος σου ομως ? Η φιλη σου ? Αχρηστο λοιπον.

........Auto merged post: 29gk πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αναρωτιέμαι πως δεν έκαναν κάτι αντίστοιχο και οι ιδιοκτήτες του mininova. Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά...


Πολλα τα λεφτα, πολυ βαρυ και το FBI ομως....  :Wink:

----------


## Lord Basil

> Ε κάτι τέτοιο αν γίνει... Αν ανοίξει τορρενταδικο και το αναλάβει κανένας Έλληνας που ζει σε τίποτα νήσους Κέιμαν, στις Μπαχάμες κλπ... Χαιρέτα μου τον πλάτανο με τις αρχές. Δε θα τον βρούνε ποτέ. Ας μας πει όμως κανένας δικηγόρος τι παίζει.


δεν χρειαζεται δικηγορος αλλα εξυπνος administrator. 

D***** is a website and BitTorrent tracker created by an anonymous Serbian known only by the pseudonym *"Deimos" and "Zajson". The website indexes torrents uploaded by its members*. It is the second largest, and is the most popular, Public tracker, and is ranked the 499th most popular website overall in December 2008, according to Alexa. D*****'s torrent tracker had an estimated 3 million peers in September 2007. The site had over 252,427 torrents indexed as of May 3, 2009 (torrents uploaded prior to August 4, 2005 were removed to free server resources).


σκεψου ποσα torrent αρχεια ειχαν που αφαιρεσαν κιολας , αλλα googleadsence για να εισπρατουν δεν εχουν .εχουν μεινει σταθεροι στην λειτουργια και τον προορισμο του torrent και του ιντερνετ.

----------


## tolis_01

> Tροποι για να κατεβαζεις υπαρχουν και θα υπαρχουν, αν ομως δεν βρισκεις υποτιτλους τι αξια νομιζει οτι θα εχει αυτο που θα βρισκεις πανευκολα και σε υπεραριστη ποιοτητα ? Και καλα εσυ ξερεις αγγλικα, ο φιλος σου ομως ? Η φιλη σου ? Αχρηστο λοιπον.


Χάθηκαν τα srt; Αν δεν μπορούν να αντιγράψουν ένα αρχείο srt δίπλα από την ταινία και να τους δώσουν το ίδιο όνομα δεν είναι άξιοι να βλέπουν ταινίες  :Razz:

----------


## dhmk

> Πολλα τα λεφτα, πολυ βαρυ και το FBI ομως....


Μάλλον δεν είσαι... ενημερωμένος. Το mininova ήταν στην Ολλανδία. Απλώς αφαίρεσαν το παράνομο υλικό μετά από διορία που τους δόθηκε από δικαστήριο που παρόλα αυτά είχε  παραδεχθεί ότι οι ίδιοι δεν είχαν ευθύνη για το τι torrents ανεβάζουν οι χρήστες τους.

Ποτέ δεν έγινε απόπειρα σύλληψής τους όπως εδώ. Βέβαια το συγκεκριμένο δεν είχε δικό του tracker - αν και δεν ξέρω πόσο θα άλλαζε αυτό τα πράγματα.

----------


## 29gk

ΟΚ ενημερωμενος δεν ειμαι, αλλα εκλεισαν ετσι δεν ειναι ? Δεν περιμεναν να τους συλλαβουν ? Δεν αγνοησαν προειδοποιησεις λογω .... ιδεολογιας και ελευθεριας του λογου οπως εχει ειπωθει πολλακις εδω στο νημα.....  :Wink:

----------


## Gila1899

Το τέλος της εποχής της "αθωότητας" για το ελληνικό torrenting.

Θα ακολουθήσουν άραγε πρακτικές RIAA/MPAA με μηνύσεις και κατά χρηστών στο μέλλον; :Thinking:

----------


## Lord Basil

> Το τέλος της εποχής της "αθωότητας" για το ελληνικό torrenting.
> 
> Θα ακολουθήσουν άραγε πρακτικές RIAA/MPAA με μηνύσεις και κατά χρηστών στο μέλλον;


δεν ειναι και πολυ σοφο να δημιουργεις τετελεσμενο .... ειδικα οταν στην υποθεση μπαινει και συμμετοχη του κοσμου σε διαμαρτυριες οπως αυτη που θα γινει σε μια ωρα ακριβως σε αθηνα και θεσσαλονικη.

btw στην φιλικη σελιδα προς το http://gamato.info στο facebook http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lefter..._fb_noscript=1 εφτασε τις 100.000 οι συμμετοχες σε τρεις - τεσσερις μερες !!!

----------


## Nozomi

> Ε κάτι τέτοιο αν γίνει... Αν ανοίξει τορρενταδικο και το αναλάβει κανένας Έλληνας που ζει σε τίποτα νήσους Κέιμαν, στις Μπαχάμες κλπ... Χαιρέτα μου τον πλάτανο με τις αρχές. Δε θα τον βρούνε ποτέ. Ας μας πει όμως κανένας δικηγόρος τι παίζει.


Μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια, Σερβία-Βουλγαρία ήταν ο παράδεισος του παράνομου-πειρατικού λογισμικού ! Τα έβρισκες να τα πωλούν ακόμα και στον δρόμο ! 
Με την ένταξή τους στις ευρω-ατλαντικές δομές, αναγκάστηκαν να "μαζευτούν" και θυμάμαι μια απ' τις πρώτες απαιτήσεις των ΗΠΑ για παροχή οικονομικής βοήθειας προς την Σερβία ήταν να διακοπεί (τουλάχιστον η τόσο εμφανής) πειρατεία.
Όχι πως και τώρα δεν γίνεται, οι LAN Providers με τις τρελές (εντός χώρας) ταχύτητες στην Βουλγαρία διαφημίζουν την πρόσβαση σε άπειρα GB ευτυχίας...  :Razz: 

Λογικά λοιπόν, ΑΚΟΜΑ θα υπάρχουν χώρες στις οποίες θα επιτρέπεται η πειρατεία, τι να συμβαίνει π.χ με καμμιά Κούβα ? 
Ποιός δεν θα γούσταρε να ζει στην Κούβα, να φιλοξενεί έναν server διαμοιράζοντας αρχεία torrent (εφαρμόζοντας τον κομμουνισμό στην πράξη!) και όταν τα δικά μας σαϊνια ζητήσουν βοήθεια απ'τις τις "Διεθνείς Αστυνομικές Συνεργασίες" να τους στέλνουν με fax το μεσαίο δάκτυλο... :Smile:

----------


## dhmk

> ΟΚ ενημερωμενος δεν ειμαι, αλλα εκλεισαν ετσι δεν ειναι ? Δεν περιμεναν να τους συλλαβουν ? Δεν αγνοησαν προειδοποιησεις λογω .... ιδεολογιας και ελευθεριας του λογου οπως εχει ειπωθει πολλακις εδω στο νημα.....


Ουσιαστικά ναι γιατί πλέον έχουν torrents νόμιμα μεν αλλά για ασθενείς με... αλτσχάιμερ!

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια, Σερβία-Βουλγαρία ήταν ο παράδεισος του παράνομου-πειρατικού λογισμικού ! Τα έβρισκες να τα πωλούν ακόμα και στον δρόμο ! 
> Με την ένταξή τους στις ευρω-ατλαντικές δομές, αναγκάστηκαν να "μαζευτούν" και θυμάμαι μια απ' τις πρώτες απαιτήσεις των ΗΠΑ για παροχή οικονομικής βοήθειας προς την Σερβία ήταν να διακοπεί (τουλάχιστον η τόσο εμφανής) πειρατεία.
> Όχι πως και τώρα δεν γίνεται, οι LAN Providers με τις τρελές (εντός χώρας) ταχύτητες στην Βουλγαρία διαφημίζουν την πρόσβαση σε άπειρα GB ευτυχίας... 
> 
> Λογικά λοιπόν, ΑΚΟΜΑ θα υπάρχουν χώρες στις οποίες θα επιτρέπεται η πειρατεία, τι να συμβαίνει π.χ με καμμιά Κούβα ? 
> Ποιός δεν θα γούσταρε να ζει στην Κούβα, να φιλοξενεί έναν server διαμοιράζοντας αρχεία torrent (εφαρμόζοντας τον κομμουνισμό στην πράξη!) και όταν τα δικά μας σαϊνια ζητήσουν βοήθεια απ'τις τις "Διεθνείς Αστυνομικές Συνεργασίες" να τους στέλνουν με fax το μεσαίο δάκτυλο...


Police seized servers containing 25 terabyte worth of illegal content which was said to have been distributed on the internal network of an internet service provider in the Bulgarian town of Yambol.

Along with the servers, more than 10 000 pirated disks had been found, containing music, movies, computer and entertainment software, Bulgarian-language daily Standard said.

According to a Interior Ministry spokesperson in Yambol, the heist had been the "biggest so far" in the region. 

Σημερινό

----------


## Leonidas33

> Tροποι για να κατεβαζεις υπαρχουν και θα υπαρχουν, αν ομως δεν βρισκεις υποτιτλους τι αξια νομιζει οτι θα εχει αυτο που θα βρισκεις πανευκολα και σε υπεραριστη ποιοτητα ? Και καλα εσυ ξερεις αγγλικα, ο φιλος σου ομως ? Η φιλη σου ? Αχρηστο λοιπον.


Οπως πρίν το gamato υπήρχαν σε πολλά μέρη υπότιτλοι και ταινίες να κατεβάζει κανείς,τό ίδιο θα είναι και τώρα.Απλά στο κάθε gamato τα έβρισκες μαζεμένα όλα μαζί.Χώρια πλέον (απο ότι λενε) υπάρχουν και προγράμματα μετάφρασης απο ξένους υπότιτλους.Οποιος ασχολείται με κατέβασμα,απλά θα ασχολείται τώρα παραπάνω ψάχνοντας.

----------


## babylonx

> Ποιός δεν θα γούσταρε να ζει στην Κούβα, να φιλοξενεί έναν server διαμοιράζοντας αρχεία torrent (εφαρμόζοντας τον κομμουνισμό στην πράξη!) και όταν τα δικά μας σαϊνια ζητήσουν βοήθεια απ'τις τις "Διεθνείς Αστυνομικές Συνεργασίες" να τους στέλνουν με fax το μεσαίο δάκτυλο...


Σε πάω με χίλια όμως!  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## gcf

> den 3erw gia esas alla egw anaklupsa edw k kairo ena kainourgio tracker


Αν «ανακλούψεις»  και το ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο κάποια στιγμή...

----------


## bromiaris

Η ΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 16:38
ΣΕ 22 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΜΕ ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΟΣ Η ΚΑΜΑΡΑ ΘΕΑΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ...
ΤΕΛΟΣ.

----------


## psytransas

Kαι μια αλλη οπτικη (πιθανη) του θεματος.

----------


## stud1118

> Αν «ανακλούψεις»  και το ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο κάποια στιγμή...


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

με κοιτάνε στο γραφείο όλοι να έχω λυθεί στα γέλια και θα λένε ότι είμαι χαζοχαρούμενος.
Άντε να κλείνω τον υπολογιστή και να κατεβαίνω από Σύνταγμα μεριά. Θέλω να πάω να δω τι τυπάκια θα είναι στη διαδήλωση ... και αν πουν και κανά πιασάρικο σύνθημα θα το φωνάξω και γω  :Razz:

----------


## Ronin

> Θ
> *Το ποσό φαίνεται... υπερβολικό;* Ας το διαιρέσουμε με το 5. Πόσο μας κάνει; *26.000 ευρώ/μήνα!* Γενικά θα πρέπει να αποδεχθούμε ότι απολάμβαναν ένα πολύ αξιοσέβαστο εισόδημα, όποιο κι αν είναι αυτό ακριβώς.


To gamato δεν είχε adsense.

----------


## pamisz

> Γιατι οχι;
> Στις ταινιες του κινηματογραφου πως γινεται;
> Εχουμε παραλληλη πρεμιερα εδω, οπως και στον υπολοιπο πλανητη (π.χ. την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα: Αλικη στην Χωρα των Θαυματων) και αλλες πολλες.


κριμα τα παιδια

----------


## tolis_01

> Ποτέ δεν έγινε απόπειρα σύλληψής τους όπως εδώ. Βέβαια το συγκεκριμένο δεν είχε δικό του tracker - αν και δεν ξέρω πόσο θα άλλαζε αυτό τα πράγματα.





> ΟΚ ενημερωμενος δεν ειμαι, αλλα εκλεισαν ετσι δεν ειναι ? Δεν περιμεναν να τους συλλαβουν ? Δεν αγνοησαν προειδοποιησεις λογω .... ιδεολογιας και ελευθεριας του λογου οπως εχει ειπωθει πολλακις εδω στο νημα.....


ΔΕΝ έπιασαν τους admins το gamato. Έπιασαν ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ (vip users).

----------


## guzel

> ΔΕΝ έπιασαν τους admins το gamato. Έπιασαν ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ (vip users).


ποιος στο ειπε αυτο ?

----------


## tolis_01

> ποιος στο ειπε αυτο ?


Νομίζω πως όλοι το ξέρουν. Οι δυο admins του gamato μένουν μόνιμα στην Ολλανδία.

----------


## kaloydis

Την στιγμη που εσωσα την Σελιδα υπηρχαν 6200 online χρηστες απο αυτους 11 moderator 9 vip και 9 uploader αρα πρεπει να υπηρχαν ακομα ποιο πολυ χρηστες moderator κλπ.

----------


## Anasazi

> Tροποι για να κατεβαζεις υπαρχουν και θα υπαρχουν, αν ομως δεν βρισκεις υποτιτλους τι αξια νομιζει οτι θα εχει αυτο που θα βρισκεις πανευκολα και σε υπεραριστη ποιοτητα ? Και καλα εσυ ξερεις αγγλικα, ο φιλος σου ομως ? Η φιλη σου ? Αχρηστο λοιπον.


Υπάρχει ελληνικό site με έδρα εξωτερικό που έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους μέχρι και για το Baywatch!!!

Ψαχτείτε λίγο...

----------


## guzel

_Μπορεί να μην γίναμε Σουηδία αλλά είμαστε στα βήματα των σουηδών που μόλις αποφασίστηκε το κλεισιμο
του site κατεβάσματος ταινιών, Pirate Bay, έγιναν μαζικές διαδηλώσεις διαμαρτυρίας._  :Laughing: 

http://www.newsit.gr/files/Image/12-...a_gamato20.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Moz08RhEWg...to_473_355.jpg

_Περισσότερα από 200 άτομα συγκεντρώθηκαν και φώναζαν διάφορα συνθήματα με χαρακτηριστικότερο εκείνο που ανέφερε: "Λευτεριά λευτεριά στου gamatou τα παιδιά"._

----------


## nmavro73

> Υπάρχει ελληνικό site με έδρα εξωτερικό που έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους μέχρι και για το Baywatch!!!
> 
> Ψαχτείτε λίγο...


Γιατί θεωρούν απαραίτητο το να θες υπότιτλο μόνο για ταινία που κατέβασες;Αγόρασα πρωτότυπα από το play.com τα Lord of the rings τα συλλεκτικά. Προτίμησα να τα πάρω απο κει γιατί η τιμή τους στην Ελλάδα ήταν διπλάσια. Έλα όμως που δεν μπορεί να τα δει κανένας άλλος αν δεν ξέρει καλά αγγλικά. Ε όταν μαζευτήκαμε να τα δούμε, είχα κατεβάσει ελληνικό υπότιτλο και τον ενσωμάτωσα στα δικά μου dvd. Έκανα back up copy που έχει και ελληνικά. Γιατί να μου το απαγορεύουν δηλαδή; Νομίζω ότι τα 45 ευρώ έξτρα που ζητούσαν για να το πάρεις από Ελλάδα έναι υπερβολικά πολλά για έναν υπότιτλο.

----------


## DejaVu

> Υπάρχει ελληνικό site με έδρα εξωτερικό που έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους μέχρι και για το Baywatch!!!
> 
> Ψαχτείτε λίγο...



Πολυ σωστα.Ειναι πανευκολο και υπαρχουν και θα υπαρχουν υποτιτλοι παντα και για τα παντα.

Με το "κλεισιμο" του gamato ελυσαν ολα τα προβληματα οικονομικα και μη της χωρας μας.

Λες και ανακαλυψαν τωρα τον τροχο!!

Οπως ειπε και ενα ς φιλος νωριτερα ας αρχισουν να σταματανε τον κοσμο στον δρομο με τα  mp 3 για να ελεγξουν την νομιμοτητα οσων ακουνε καθως και τα αυτοκινητα για να δουν αν εχουν πειρατικα cd .

Δηλαδη τι θα γινει με το κλεισιμο,δεν θα υπαρξουν αλλοι τροποι για να βλεπουμε οτι γουσταρουμε;

 Mπα....δε νομιζω...

----------


## ifaigios

> _Μπορεί να μην γίναμε Σουηδία αλλά είμαστε στα βήματα των σουηδών που μόλις αποφασίστηκε το κλεισιμο
> του site κατεβάσματος ταινιών, Pirate Bay, έγιναν μαζικές διαδηλώσεις διαμαρτυρίας._ 
> 
> http://www.newsit.gr/files/Image/12-...a_gamato20.jpg
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Moz08RhEWg...to_473_355.jpg
> 
> _Περισσότερα από 200 άτομα συγκεντρώθηκαν και φώναζαν διάφορα συνθήματα με χαρακτηριστικότερο εκείνο που ανέφερε: "Λευτεριά λευτεριά στου gamatou τα παιδιά"._


Τι 200, 2.000 τουλάχιστον...

----------


## guzel

> Τι 200, 2.000 τουλάχιστον...


ναι οντως.. η ζουγκλα εχει βαλει και βιντεο

----------


## RePlay

> Police seized servers containing 25 terabyte worth of illegal content which was said to have been distributed on the internal network of an internet service provider in the Bulgarian town of Yambol.
> 
> Along with the servers, more than 10 000 pirated disks had been found, containing music, movies, computer and entertainment software, Bulgarian-language daily Standard said.
> 
> According to a Interior Ministry spokesperson in Yambol, the heist had been the "biggest so far" in the region. 
> 
> Σημερινό


Το έχω ξαναπεί και θα το πω ΚΑΙ εδώ.Με τέτοιες κινήσεις της αστυνομίας απλά πεισμώνει ο κόσμος,κατεβάζει παραπάνω και αυτοί που έχουν τέτοια site γίνονται πιο προσεκτικοί.Όσοι νομίζετε ότι θα νικηθεί ποτέ η πειρατεία είστε απλά αφελείς.Για να εξαφανιστεί η πειρατεία πρέπει να εξαφανιστεί το ίντερνετ.Και αυτό δεν θα γίνει ποτέ.
Η εποχή του σκοταδισμού πέθανε.HAIL THE INFORMATION AGE.

----------


## Anasazi

> Police seized servers containing 25 terabyte worth of illegal content which was said to have been distributed on the internal network of an internet service provider in the Bulgarian town of Yambol.
> 
> Along with the servers, *more than 10 000 pirated disks* had been found, containing music, movies, computer and entertainment software, Bulgarian-language daily Standard said.
> 
> According to a Interior Ministry spokesperson in Yambol, the heist had been the "biggest so far" in the region. 
> 
> Σημερινό


Αυτό είναι κύκλωμα διακίνησης πειρατικών ταινιών. 

Πες στην αστυνομία του Yambol (ROFL) να βάλει πλώρη για Ελβετία να συλλάβει τους ιδιοκτήτες του Rapidshare!  :Rock guitar:

----------


## psytransas

> Αυτό είναι κύκλωμα διακίνησης πειρατικών ταινιών. 
> 
> Πες στην αστυνομία του Yambol (ROFL) να βάλει πλώρη για Ελβετία να συλλάβει τους ιδιοκτήτες του Rapidshare!


Δεν εχετε καταλαβει ακομα οτι προκειται για τον troller του νηματος και οτι ειναι του εξαφανιζομενου ειδους των βιντεοκλαμπαδων ? 

Just ignore.

----------


## ks1981

σκεφτειτε μονο αυτο.η εταιρεια που εκανε μηνυση στο γαματο ειναι η εταιρεια παραγωγησ πορνο SIRINA η οποια εβγαλε την ταινια με την τζουλια αλξανδρατου.μολισ η ταινια ανεβηκε στο γαματο την αλλη μερα συλληψεις.σκεφτειτε το και καταλβετε σε τι κρατοσ ζουμε.

----------


## psytransas

> σκεφτειτε μονο αυτο.η εταιρεια που εκανε μηνυση στο γαματο ειναι η εταιρεια παραγωγησ πορνο SIRINA η οποια εβγαλε την ταινια με την τζουλια αλξανδρατου.μολισ η ταινια ανεβηκε στο γαματο την αλλη μερα συλληψεις.σκεφτειτε το και καταλβετε σε τι κρατοσ ζουμε.


Η δικαιοσυνη θελησε να κανει αισθητη την παρουσια της... :Laughing: 

Απο ολο το δασος της βρωμιας και της κοινωνικης σαπιλας εμεις ειδαμε και "κοψαμε" ενα κλαδακι...

----------


## Anasazi

> σκεφτειτε μονο αυτο.η εταιρεια που εκανε μηνυση στο γαματο ειναι η εταιρεια παραγωγησ πορνο SIRINA η οποια εβγαλε την ταινια με την τζουλια αλξανδρατου.μολισ η ταινια ανεβηκε στο γαματο την αλλη μερα συλληψεις.σκεφτειτε το και καταλβετε σε τι κρατοσ ζουμε.


Σε αυτο διαφωνω. Δεν ειναι προσβλητικο να εισαι πορνοσταρ η ιδιοκτητης εταιρειας παραγωγης τετοιων ταινιων.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι το κρατος αδρανει σε αλλα και αλλα θεματα,και ΕΠΕΛΕΞΕ να λειτουργησει κατα γραμμα νομου εδω!!!

----------


## pelopas1

άρε σαρκοζι τι μας κάνεις με τις νομοθεσίες σου  :Evil:

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Just ignore.


Με αποστόμωσες. :Clap:

----------


## MNP-10

Εδειξε πριν λιγο τη διαδηλωση στη Βουλη ο ΑΝΤ1...  :Respekt: 

Ιστορικη μερα η 12η Μαρτιου 2010.

----------


## intech

> Εδειξε πριν λιγο τη διαδηλωση στη Βουλη ο ΑΝΤ1... 
> 
> Ιστορικη μερα η 12η Μαρτιου 2010.


Αντε και Εθνική Επέτειος... :Biggrin:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## MNP-10

Καποιοι μπορει να μη βλεπουν τη σημασια ή να τη βλεπουν σε σχεση με το contrast αλλων προβληματων (και να φαινεται μικροτερη), αλλα θεωρω οτι ειναι στο σωστο δρομο.

Οι νομοι για τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα δε βασιζονται στη λαικη βουληση οπως οριζει το συνταγμα. Μας τους εχουν φορεσει "καπελο" οι κυβερνησεις. Αν αυριο γινοταν ενα δημοψηφισμα, ο κοσμος θα ηταν συντριπτικα υπερ του ελευθερου διαμοιρασμου γνωσης και τεχνης. Απο αυτη την αποψη, ειναι χρησιμο ο κοσμος να υπενθυμιζει τον αποσυγχρονισμο μεταξυ των νομων που επιβαλλει η μη-αντιπροσωπευτικη κυβερνηση, και τη λαϊκη βουληση.

Οπως λεει για παραδειγμα ο Παπανδρεου για το ΔΝΤ οτι ειναι ενα "πιστολι" που το βαζεις στο τραπεζι απλα για να υπραχει, ετσι ακριβως ειναι και η λαϊκη βουληση σε θεματα πνευματικων δικαιωματων. Δε φθανει που οι νομοι πανε κοντρα στη λαϊκη βουληση, τιμωρειται και ο κοσμος. Οπότε εκει (ο κοσμος) θυμιζει οτι εχει τη δυνατοτητα να γκρουπαριστει, και γιατι οχι να ανατρεψει το κατεστημμενο (που ειναι σε αποσυγχρονισμο με τη μαζα και τα θελω της).

----------


## hemlock

> Καποιοι μπορει να μη βλεπουν τη σημασια ή να τη βλεπουν σε σχεση με το contrast αλλων προβληματων (και να φαινεται μικροτερη), αλλα θεωρω οτι ειναι στο σωστο δρομο.
> 
> Οι νομοι για τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα δε βασιζονται στη λαικη βουληση οπως οριζει το συνταγμα. Μας τους εχουν φορεσει "καπελο" οι κυβερνησεις. Αν αυριο γινοταν ενα δημοψηφισμα, ο κοσμος θα ηταν συντριπτικα υπερ του ελευθερου διαμοιρασμου γνωσης και τεχνης. Απο αυτη την αποψη, ειναι χρησιμο ο κοσμος να υπενθυμιζει τον αποσυγχρονισμο μεταξυ των νομων που επιβαλλει η μη-αντιπροσωπευτικη κυβερνηση, και τη λαϊκη βουληση.
> 
> Οπως λεει για παραδειγμα ο Παπανδρεου για το ΔΝΤ οτι ειναι ενα "πιστολι" που το βαζεις στο τραπεζι απλα για να υπραχει, ετσι ακριβως ειναι και η λαϊκη βουληση σε θεματα πνευματικων δικαιωματων. Δε φθανει που οι νομοι πανε κοντρα στη λαϊκη βουληση, τιμωρειται και ο κοσμος. Οπότε εκει (ο κοσμος) θυμιζει οτι εχει τη δυνατοτητα να γκρουπαριστει, και γιατι οχι να ανατρεψει το κατεστημμενο (που ειναι σε αποσυγχρονισμο με τη μαζα και τα θελω της).


A ναι ευχαριστουμε που μας το θυμησες αυτο..... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Εισαι παντελως αλλου....Το οτι καποιος/καποιοι γραφουν μουσικη/video (εστω και τσοντες) για να ζησει (το αν πιασει τοπο αυτο που κανει και βγαλει λεφτα ουτε που με νοιαζει) που το τοποθετεις?
 Να σε δω να διαβαζεις κανενα Paper καταδικο σου στο ντερνετ και να μην σου καει καρφι και τι στον κοσμο....Ελεος με αυτα τις "ταξικες" μπουρδες.

----------


## Anasazi

> A ναι ευχαριστουμε που μας το θυμησες αυτο.....
> Εισαι παντελως αλλου....Το οτι καποιος/καποιοι γραφουν μουσικη/video (εστω και τσοντες) για να ζησει (το αν πιασει τοπο αυτο που κανει και βγαλει λεφτα ουτε που με νοιαζει) που το τοποθετεις?
>  Να σε δω να διαβαζεις κανενα Paper καταδικο σου στο ντερνετ και να μην σου καει καρφι και τι στον κοσμο....Ελεος με αυτα τις "ταξικες" μπουρδες.


Το να διαδηλωνεις και να διαμαρτυρεσαι για αυτο που πιστευεις οτι ειναι αδικο δεν ειναι καθολου αλλου.

Και μη μου πεις οτι ΟΛΟΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ πριν αρχισουν να γραφουν οτιδηποτε δεν ειχαν γνωση της πειρατειας και τωρα ειναι οι καημενοι...γιατ αυτοι οι καημενοι στην συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια τους εχουν σπιτια στρεμματων και περιουσιες εκατομμυριων!!

Αφου τους σκοτωνει η πειρατεια,απο που τα βγαζουν?  :Thinking:

----------


## hemlock

> Το να διαδηλωνεις και να διαμαρτυρεσαι για αυτο που πιστευεις οτι ειναι αδικο δεν ειναι καθολου αλλου.
> 
> Και μη μου πεις οτι ΟΛΟΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ πριν αρχισουν να γραφουν οτιδηποτε δεν ειχαν γνωση της πειρατειας και τωρα ειναι οι καημενοι...γιατ αυτοι οι καημενοι στην συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια τους εχουν σπιτια στρεμματων και περιουσιες εκατομμυριων!!
> 
> Αφου τους σκοτωνει η πειρατεια,απο που τα βγαζουν?


Ασε τωρα που θα τρεχω στο Συνταγμα για να δηλωσω downloader....Κατι τετοιες σαχλαμαρες τους εκλεισαν τους "ελληνικους servers"...Οπως εκλεισε το γαματο ετσι θα ξανανοιξει...Ας ελπισουμε οτι οι επομενοι δεν θα ειναι κουκουρουκου.... :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

> Να σε δω να διαβαζεις κανενα Paper καταδικο σου στο ντερνετ και να μην σου καει καρφι και τι στον κοσμο....


Μη θεωρεις ως de facto οτι αυτο που πειραζει εσενα, πειραζει και τον αλλο.

Αν η δικη μου συμβολη, που ειναι ξερω γω 1-2-10 papers και ειναι freely distributable, μου αποφερει πισω 1.000.000 papers (επειδη ισχυει το ιδιο για ολους), τοτε γιατι οχι?

Ετσι δουλευει και το open source. Εγω βαζω 10 γραμμες κωδικα και παιρνω πισω εκατομμυρια γραμμες κωδικα.

Και σε ρωτω.. τι με νοιαζει περισσοτερο? Να προστατεψω τις δικες μου 10 γραμμες κωδικα ή να τις πολλαπλασιασω? 

Ειναι απλα μια λογικοτερη προσεγγιση των πραγματων.

----------


## hemlock

> Μη θεωρεις ως de facto οτι αυτο που πειραζει εσενα, πειραζει και τον αλλο.
> 
> Αν η δικη μου συμβολη, που ειναι ξερω γω 1-2-10 papers και ειναι freely distributable, μου αποφερει πισω 1.000.000 papers (επειδη ισχυει το ιδιο για ολους), τοτε γιατι οχι?
> 
> Ετσι δουλευει και το open source. Εγω βαζω 10 γραμμες κωδικα και παιρνω πισω εκατομμυρια γραμμες κωδικα.
> 
> Και σε ρωτω.. τι με νοιαζει περισσοτερο? Να προστατεψω τις δικες μου 10 γραμμες κωδικα ή να τις πολλαπλασιασω? 
> 
> Ειναι απλα μια λογικοτερη προσεγγιση των πραγματων.


Αχμμμ μαλλον εχεις μπερδευτει....Εδω δεν μιλαμε για Open source...Εδω μιλαμε για (πραγματικη) δουλεια... :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

> Αχμμμ μαλλον εχεις μπερδευτει....Εδω δεν μιλαμε για Open source...Εδω μιλαμε για (πραγματικη) δουλεια...


Βασικα το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι. Ποια η διαφορα του να γραφω πχ 1 βιβλιο και να εχω ανταποδοτικη προσβαση σε 10.000.000 βιβλια με το να γραφω 1 προγραμμα και να εχω προσβαση σε 10.000.000 προγραμματα?

----------


## intech

> Καποιοι μπορει να μη βλεπουν τη σημασια ή να τη βλεπουν σε σχεση με το contrast αλλων προβληματων (και να φαινεται μικροτερη), αλλα θεωρω οτι ειναι στο σωστο δρομο.
> 
> Οι νομοι για τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα δε βασιζονται στη λαικη βουληση οπως οριζει το συνταγμα. Μας τους εχουν φορεσει "καπελο" οι κυβερνησεις. Αν αυριο γινοταν ενα δημοψηφισμα, ο κοσμος θα ηταν συντριπτικα υπερ του ελευθερου διαμοιρασμου γνωσης και τεχνης. Απο αυτη την αποψη, ειναι χρησιμο ο κοσμος να υπενθυμιζει τον αποσυγχρονισμο μεταξυ των νομων που επιβαλλει η μη-αντιπροσωπευτικη κυβερνηση, και τη λαϊκη βουληση.
> 
> Οπως λεει για παραδειγμα ο Παπανδρεου για το ΔΝΤ οτι ειναι ενα "πιστολι" που το βαζεις στο τραπεζι απλα για να υπραχει, ετσι ακριβως ειναι και η λαϊκη βουληση σε θεματα πνευματικων δικαιωματων. Δε φθανει που οι νομοι πανε κοντρα στη λαϊκη βουληση, τιμωρειται και ο κοσμος. Οπότε εκει (ο κοσμος) θυμιζει οτι εχει τη δυνατοτητα να γκρουπαριστει, και γιατι οχι να ανατρεψει το κατεστημμενο (που ειναι σε αποσυγχρονισμο με τη μαζα και τα θελω της).



Όλα όσα αναφέρεις φίλε  MNP-10, είναι σεβαστά και σε μεγάλο μέρος τα συμμερίζομαι.
Όμως, όταν πολύ σοβαρές κατακτήσεις με δεκαετίες αγώνων, χάνονται, πολύ θα ήθελα , όσοι συμμετείχαν σήμερα, να ήταν στο δρόμο και εχτές.
Όμως, μάλλον δεν ήταν.
Πόσα μέλη που, γράφουν στο νήμα, εχτές ήταν εδώ, δημοσιεύοντας απαντήσεις και σήμερα, ήταν εκεί η μας προέτρεπαν να πάμε.

Βρίσκω πολύ θετικό, να υπάρχει, μια οργανωμένη αντίδραση, για όλα όσα (κακά στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος ) συμβαίνουν στην Ελληνική πραγματικότητα του διαδικτύου.
Όμως, θα προτιμούσα, μία οργανωμένη μαζική αντίδραση για αυτά, και όχι για την απώλεια ενός site, που κακά τα ψέματα, διευκόλυνε την πειρατεία.
Βέβαια, η αρχή έγινε και αν αυτό είναι αφορμή, για αντίδραση στα κακώς κείμενα του Ελληνικού διαδικτύου, τότε μαζί τους.
Η συνέχεια θα δείξει.

Απλά η ταπεινή και ίσως, λανθασμένη γνώμη μου....πάντα σκέφτομαι..

----------


## wnet

> Βασικα το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι. Ποια η διαφορα του να γραφω πχ 1 βιβλιο και να εχω ανταποδοτικη προσβαση σε 10.000.000 βιβλια με το να γραφω 1 προγραμμα και να εχω προσβαση σε 10.000.000 προγραμματα?


εεε χμμμ δε νομίζω ο σκηνοθέτης π.χ. του avatar να ήθελε να το μοιράζει τσάμπα για να έχει πρόσβαση σε άλλες 10000 ταινίες.....

----------


## Lord Basil

> Το να διαδηλωνεις και να διαμαρτυρεσαι για αυτο που πιστευεις οτι ειναι αδικο δεν ειναι καθολου αλλου.
> 
> Και μη μου πεις οτι ΟΛΟΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ πριν αρχισουν να γραφουν οτιδηποτε δεν ειχαν γνωση της πειρατειας και τωρα ειναι οι καημενοι...γιατ αυτοι οι καημενοι στην συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια τους εχουν σπιτια στρεμματων και περιουσιες εκατομμυριων!!
> 
> Αφου τους σκοτωνει η πειρατεια,απο που τα βγαζουν?


απο δωρεες ειναι οι βιλες   :Razz:  .

το θεμα εχει προκυψει γιατι μπορουν και τους πιανουν τους αντιγραφεις . παλια επαιρνες τον δισκο και τον εκανες κασετα και πηγαινε απο χερι σε χερι. και τοτε εναν σκασμο λεφτα βγαζαν οι καλιτεχνες και οι δισκογραφικες εταιρειες ,αλλα δεν μπορουσαν να σε πιασουν γιατι δεν ειχαν τα μεσα.

σημερα ομως που τα εχουν ( η νομιζουν οτι τα εχουν  :Wink:  ) κυνηγανε και κανουν και ενα καλο να λεμε την αληθεια.

ανοιγουν και για αλλους δουλειες οπως .... ε να μην βαλω λινκς ... ψαξτε το και εσεις λιγακι sto google  :Razz:

----------


## hemlock

> Βασικα το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι. Ποια η διαφορα του να γραφω πχ 1 βιβλιο και να εχω ανταποδοτικη προσβαση σε 10.000.000 βιβλια με το να γραφω 1 προγραμμα και να εχω προσβαση σε 10.000.000 προγραμματα?


Αναρωτιεμαι τι σε κανει τιμητη (με την μεζουρα) των παντων...
Αυτο που δεν θες να καταλαβεις ,το οτι καποιος γραφει,"ζωγραφιζει" κατι ,μπορει και να το χρεωνει οσο θελει και οποτε θελει ο ιδιος (λεγεμε εταιριες διανομης πχ) με κανει να πιστευω οτι μιλαω στο χερι ,που ειπε και ο Arnold καποια στιγμη... :Wink:

----------


## Banditgr

> Οι νομοι για τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα δε βασιζονται στη λαικη βουληση οπως οριζει το συνταγμα. Μας τους εχουν φορεσει "καπελο" οι κυβερνησεις. Αν αυριο γινοταν ενα δημοψηφισμα, ο κοσμος θα ηταν συντριπτικα υπερ του ελευθερου διαμοιρασμου γνωσης και τεχνης. Απο αυτη την αποψη, ειναι χρησιμο ο κοσμος να υπενθυμιζει τον αποσυγχρονισμο μεταξυ των νομων που επιβαλλει η μη-αντιπροσωπευτικη κυβερνηση, και τη λαϊκη βουληση.


Καλό θα ήταν να είμαστε λίγο συγκρατημένοι σε αυτά που λέμε και να μην παρουσιάζουμε απόψεις ως γεγονότα. Σαφέστατα πιστεύω και εγώ ότι σε ένα δημοψήφισμα, ο κόσμος θα ήταν υπερ του ελεύθερου διαμοιρασμού content (υπό συνθήκες και εγώ υπέρ θα ήμουν), αλλά στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία, *για τους λάθους λόγους*, δηλαδή όχι επειδή πιστεύει απαραίτητα ότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι ωφέλιμο για όλους αλλά επειδή έχει μάθει επί μακρά σειρά ετών στη λογική της αρπαχτής και του "τσάμπα" (σε τέτοιο σημείο ώστε κατά καιρούς να φτάνει και σε υπερβολές), εν μέρει επειδή ακριβώς ΔΕΝ εφαρμόζονταν οι υπάρχοντες νόμοι (τουλάχιστον όχι για όλους και όχι στη σωστή τους διάσταση) και εν μέρει επειδή ζει σε εποχές δύσκολες από οικονομική άποψη. 



Off Topic


		Και επιτέλους ας σταματήσει αυτή η καραμέλα περί μη-αντιροσωπευτικής κυβέρνησης που επιβάλλει τις απόψεις της. Ποιος εκλέγει άραγε την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση ? 15 χρόνια ακούμε τα ίδια και όμως όταν έρχεται η ώρα της κάλπης, οι περισσότεροι προσέρχονται με κλειστά τα μάτια, υποφέροντας από μια ανεξήγητου τύπου...αμνησία. Όταν βγαίνει μια κυβέρνηση με 40+% και μάλιστα με εξαιρετικά υψηλά ποσοστά αυτών που ψήφισαν (70%+), αν δούμε τις 3-4 τελευταίες εκλογικές αναμετρήσεις (για να μη πάω πιο πίσω που τα στατιστικά είναι ακόμα "χειρότερα"), είναι τουλάχιστον κωμικό να ακούγονται τέτοιου είδους σχόλια, εκτός αν δεχτούμε ότι οι εκλογές δεν διεξάγονται με αδιάβλητο και δημοκρατικό τρόπο (οπότε πάμε σε άλλου είδους συζήτηση) ή απλούστατα *είμαστε μεγάλα θύματα και κορόιδα*. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ισχύει περισσότερο το δεύτερο και ως επί το πλείστον κάθε χώρα έχει την κυβέρνηση που της αξίζει.

----------


## hemlock

> Βρίσκω πολύ θετικό, να υπάρχει, μια οργανωμένη αντίδραση, για όλα όσα (κακά στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος ) συμβαίνουν στην Ελληνική πραγματικότητα του διαδικτύου.
> Όμως, θα προτιμούσα, μία οργανωμένη μαζική αντίδραση για αυτά, και όχι για την απώλεια ενός site, που κακά τα ψέματα, διευκόλυνε την πειρατεία.
> Βέβαια, η αρχή έγινε και αν αυτό είναι αφορμή, για αντίδραση στα κακώς κείμενα του Ελληνικού διαδικτύου, τότε μαζί τους.
> Η συνέχεια θα δείξει.


Που την ειδες την οργανωμενη κινηση για τα "κακα" που υπαρχουν στο Ελληνικο διαδικτυο? Το banner/αφισα που ειδα αναρτημενο ηταν για να κλεσουν φυλακη ολους εκεινουν που μας εχουν ληστεψει (σαν υπονοουμενο, τους πολιτικους)....Αν ηταν αυτο αφορμη για ναν "διαδηλωσουμε" να παω να κρυφτο σε κανενα λαγουμι στο Αγιο Ορος που δεν καταλαβαινω τι διαβαζω.... :Worthy:

----------


## ares

> Σε αυτο διαφωνω. Δεν ειναι προσβλητικο να εισαι πορνοσταρ η ιδιοκτητης εταιρειας παραγωγης τετοιων ταινιων.
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι το κρατος αδρανει σε αλλα και αλλα θεματα,και ΕΠΕΛΕΞΕ να λειτουργησει κατα γραμμα νομου εδω!!!


 Ειλικρινά, ελπίζω  να μην ισχύει, να είναι απλά φήμη.. Γιατί αν το Ελληνικό κράτος  κοιμόταν (και κοιμάται) όταν το έσκαγαν οι μεγαλοκαρχαρίες της Siemens από την Ελλάδα, όταν μοίραζαν τις μίζες και τα ιερά οικόπεδα, κοιμόταν και κοιμάται με τα ομόλογα, τις υποκλοπές, αλλά έσπευσε  με ιδιαίτερο ζήλο να προστατεύσει τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη μια εταιρίας παραγωγής πορνό και της πορνοστάρ  πρωταγωνίστριας ... ε..τότε ζούμε πραγματικά σε ένα τεράστιο οίκο ανοχής.. και καλά κάνουν και μας δουλεύουν και οι Γερμανοί και το σύμπαν ολόκληρο. Και λίγα μας έσυραν..

----------


## intech

> Που την ειδες την οργανωμενη κινηση για τα "κακα" που υπαρχουν στο Ελληνικο διαδικτυο? Το banner/αφισα που ειδα αναρτημενο ηταν για να κλεσουν φυλακη ολους εκεινουν που μας εχουν ληστεψει (σαν υπονοουμενο, τους πολιτικους)....Αν ηταν αυτο αφορμη για ναν "διαδηλωσουμε" να παω να κρυφτο σε κανενα λαγουμι στο Αγιο Ορος που δεν καταλαβαινω τι διαβαζω....


Διάβασε με λίγο πιό προσεκτικά φίλε hemlock.

"Βρίσκω πολύ θετικό, να υπάρχει, μια οργανωμένη αντίδραση, για όλα όσα (κακά στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος ) συμβαίνουν στην Ελληνική πραγματικότητα του διαδικτύου.
Όμως, θα προτιμούσα, μία οργανωμένη μαζική αντίδραση για αυτά, και όχι για την απώλεια ενός site, που κακά τα ψέματα, διευκόλυνε την πειρατεία.
"
Πουθενά δεν γράφω οτι, η σημερινή κίνηση, ηταν μια οργανωμένη αντίδραση.

Και βέβαια, 

"Απλά η ταπεινή και ίσως, λανθασμένη γνώμη μου....πάντα σκέφτομαι.. "

----------


## tolis_01

> Μη θεωρεις ως de facto οτι αυτο που πειραζει εσενα, πειραζει και τον αλλο.
> 
> Αν η δικη μου συμβολη, που ειναι ξερω γω 1-2-10 papers και ειναι freely distributable, μου αποφερει πισω 1.000.000 papers (επειδη ισχυει το ιδιο για ολους), τοτε γιατι οχι?
> 
> Ετσι δουλευει και το open source. Εγω βαζω 10 γραμμες κωδικα και παιρνω πισω εκατομμυρια γραμμες κωδικα.
> 
> Και σε ρωτω.. τι με νοιαζει περισσοτερο? Να προστατεψω τις δικες μου 10 γραμμες κωδικα ή να τις πολλαπλασιασω? 
> 
> Ειναι απλα μια λογικοτερη προσεγγιση των πραγματων.


Πολύ ωραία όλα αυτά. Εσύ επέλεξες να κάνεις κάτι και να το δωσεις πχ με άδεια gpl ή creative commons. Πολύ καλά έκανες, κι εγώ στη θέση σου το ίδιο θα έκανα.

Άλλοι όμως επέλεξαν τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Δεν τους ανάγκασε κανείς. Αυτό ήθελαν, αυτό διάλεξαν. Το να τους τα καταπατάμε είναι παράνομο. Το να προσπαθούμε να σπρώξουμε κόσμο προς άλλες άδειες είναι σωστότατο.

----------


## sa1901

> Ειλικρινά, ελπίζω  να μην ισχύει, να είναι απλά φήμη.. Γιατί αν το Ελληνικό κράτος  κοιμόταν (και κοιμάται) όταν το έσκαγαν οι μεγαλοκαρχαρίες της Siemens από την Ελλάδα, όταν μοίραζαν τις μίζες και τα ιερά οικόπεδα, κοιμόταν και κοιμάται με τα ομόλογα, τις υποκλοπές, αλλά έσπευσε  με ιδιαίτερο ζήλο να προστατεύσει τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη μια εταιρίας παραγωγής πορνό και της πορνοστάρ  πρωταγωνίστριας ... ε..τότε ζούμε πραγματικά σε ένα τεράστιο οίκο ανοχής.. και καλά κάνουν και μας δουλεύουν και οι Γερμανοί και το σύμπαν ολόκληρο. Και λίγα μας έσυραν..


Την πιο σωστή κουβέντα είπες.

----------


## MNP-10

> Όμως, θα προτιμούσα, μία οργανωμένη μαζική αντίδραση για αυτά, και όχι για την απώλεια ενός site, που κακά τα ψέματα, διευκόλυνε την πειρατεία.


Τα 2 δεν ειναι αντιθετα, αλλα αλληλοσυμπληρουμενα. Και για αλλα πολλα μπορει να πει καποιος οτι χρειαζονται αντιδρασεις, αλλα δεν ειναι one vs the other. 




> εεε χμμμ δε νομίζω ο σκηνοθέτης π.χ. του avatar να ήθελε να το μοιράζει τσάμπα για να έχει πρόσβαση σε άλλες 10000 ταινίες.....


Κοιταξε, απ'τη στιγμη που ο νομος τη δεδομενη στιγμη που το εφτιαξε του εδινε το δικαιωμα να το αντιμετωπιζει ως επενδυση/δουλεια, καλως σκεφτηκε και επραξε.

Τα παραδοξα δημιουργουνται μονο επειδη συγκρινουμε υπαρκτους νομους (και modus operandi ιδιωτων/επιχειρησεων) με υποθετικους.




> Αυτο που δεν θες να καταλαβεις ,το οτι καποιος γραφει,"ζωγραφιζει" κατι ,μπορει και να το χρεωνει οσο θελει και οποτε θελει ο ιδιος (λεγεμε εταιριες διανομης πχ) με κανει να πιστευω οτι μιλαω στο χερι ,που ειπε και ο Arnold καποια στιγμη..


Ναι εφοσον υπαρχει νομος που το υποστηριζει, μπορει να το κανει.

Και αυριο αν περασει ενας νομος που χρεωνει το νερο που πινεις απο 50Ε ως 500Ε το λιτρο, θα ειναι "δικαιωμα της ΕΥΔΑΠ/ΕΥΑΘ" να το κανει. 

Αν ο νομος αλλαξει, it's all bust.




> Καλό θα ήταν να είμαστε λίγο συγκρατημένοι σε αυτά που λέμε και να μην παρουσιάζουμε απόψεις ως γεγονότα. Σαφέστατα πιστεύω και εγώ ότι σε ένα δημοψήφισμα, ο κόσμος θα ήταν υπερ του ελεύθερου διαμοιρασμού content (υπό συνθήκες και εγώ υπέρ θα ήμουν), αλλά στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία, για τους λάθους λόγους, δηλαδή όχι επειδή πιστεύει απαραίτητα ότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι ωφέλιμο για όλους αλλά επειδή έχει μάθει επί μακρά σειρά ετών στη λογική της αρπαχτής και του "τσάμπα" (σε τέτοιο σημείο ώστε κατά καιρούς να φτάνει και σε υπερβολές), εν μέρει επειδή ακριβώς ΔΕΝ εφαρμόζονταν οι υπάρχοντες νόμοι (τουλάχιστον όχι για όλους και όχι στη σωστή τους διάσταση) και εν μέρει επειδή ζει σε εποχές δύσκολες από οικονομική άποψη.


Ειναι μεγαλη συζητηση το ολο θεμα των "λαθος λογων". Ολα αυτα ειναι σχετικα. Πχ επι χιλιετιες η ανθρωποτητα δεν ειχε συστηματα πνευματικων δικαιωματων και στο μελλον παλι μπορει να αλλαξει. Αλλα τους αρχαιους δε τους λεμε "τσαμπατζηδες" πχ. Αντιθετα, απο πολλες αποψεις, εμεις ειμαστε οι τσαμπατζηδες που παταμε στα επιτευγματα τους. Ακομα και το post που γραφω ειναι με μια γλωσσα που αμα την ειχαν εφευρει σημερα θα επρεπε να πληρωνω royalties για το καθε γραμμα που πληκτρολογω. Ειναι ενα θεμα..




> Και επιτέλους ας σταματήσει αυτή η καραμέλα περί μη-αντιροσωπευτικής κυβέρνησης που επιβάλλει τις απόψεις της.
> ...
>  Όταν βγαίνει μια κυβέρνηση με 40+%


Ενισχυμενη αναλογικη (δλδ πχ να βγαινεις κυβερνηση οταν το 60% *δε σ'εχει ψηφισει* και αρα δεν εχεις τη πλειοψηφια) = αντιδημοκρατικο εκλογικο συστημα αφου παει κοντρα στο 60% της (εκφρασμενης) λαϊκης βουλησης. 




> Άλλοι όμως επέλεξαν τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Δεν τους ανάγκασε κανείς. Αυτό ήθελαν, αυτό διάλεξαν. Το να τους τα καταπατάμε είναι παράνομο. Το να προσπαθούμε να σπρώξουμε κόσμο προς άλλες άδειες είναι σωστότατο.


Οσο υπαρχουν 2 παραλληλα συστηματα, θα υπαρχουν και διαφορα "προβληματα" ή παραδοξα. Ειναι αναμενομενο.

----------


## optimogar

Off Topic


		MNP-10 νομίζω ότι ερωτεύτηκα μετά από πολύ καιρό  :Razz:

----------


## Οβελίξ

Οταν κάποιος φτιάχνει κάτι με σκοπό να το πουλήσει -και ο νόμος του δίνει το δικαίωμα να το πουλήσει- τότε καλά κάνει και το πουλάει.

Ο νόμος περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων ποιον θίγει δλδ και πρέπει να καταργηθεί?? Ενας άδικος νόμος καταργείται για ένα σωρό λόγους αλλά όχι επειδή «το θέλει η πλειοψηφία». Με all time classic παράδειγμα τη δουλεία στις ΗΠΑ. Και με -υποθετικό- δικό μας το «δημοψήφισμα» που θέλει το ΛΑΟΣ για τους μετανάστες. Αν γινόταν, οι Ελληνες (φοβάμαι ότι) θα ψήφιζαν ΕΞΩ.

Αυτά τα λέω για να δείξω ότι η λαϊκή αντίδραση (δλδ στό θέμα μας «το δικαίωμά μου να βλέπω/ακούω/διαβάζω/χρησιμοποιώ software τζάμπα») δεν είναι ενάντια σε έναν άδικο νόμο αλλά υπέρ της θέλησης του πολίτη/χρήστη Η/Υ να απολαμβάνει δωρεάν κάτι που ο άλλος σαφώς, ρητά, κατηγορηματικά και νόμιμα έχει επιλέξει να πουλήσει. 

Τα υπόλοιπα περί 60% που δεν σε έχει ψηφίσει είναι παντελώς αστεία όταν επιστρατεύονται για έναν τόσο ιδιοτελή σκοπό. Η Δημοκρατία είναι το καλύτερο σύστημα διακυβέρνησης ever και σε όποιον δεν αρέσει ο τρόπος που εκλέγονται οι κυβερνήσεις ας πάει στην Christiania που είναι όλα τζάμπα. 

Τέλος, δεκάδες δίκες σε ένα σωρό κράτη έχουν αποφανθεί υπέρ των εταιριών. Καλώς ή κακώς, αυτό είναι. Θέλετε να αλλάξει ο νόμος? Παλέψτε με όσα μέσα διαθέτετε. Αλλά, όχι, το να κλέβετε τον κόπο του άλλου δεν είναι «αντίσταση».

Υ.Γ.
Αυτά τα λέω έχοντας κατεβάσει (και ακόμα κατεβάζω) εκατοντάδες ταινίες/σειρές/τραγούδια κλπ. Κλέβω επειδή μπορώ και επειδή πιστεύω ότι κανείς δεν θα με πιάσει. Αλλά δεν πρόκειται να μασκαρέψω την κλεψιά μου σε «δημοκρατικό δικαίωμα» όπως κάνουν οι περισσότεροι που γεμίζουν το σκληρό τους με χιλιάδες ταινίες που δεν θα δουν ποτέ μόνο και μόνο για να νιώσουν επαναστάτες και ότι να νομίζουν ότι γάμησαν το σύστημα.

----------


## Takis_Kal

Αψογος

----------


## Lord Basil

> Πολύ ωραία όλα αυτά. Εσύ επέλεξες να κάνεις κάτι και να το δωσεις πχ με άδεια gpl ή creative commons. Πολύ καλά έκανες, κι εγώ στη θέση σου το ίδιο θα έκανα.
> 
> Άλλοι όμως επέλεξαν τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Δεν τους ανάγκασε κανείς. Αυτό ήθελαν, αυτό διάλεξαν. Το να τους τα καταπατάμε είναι παράνομο. Το να προσπαθούμε να σπρώξουμε κόσμο προς άλλες άδειες είναι σωστότατο.


εχει πνευματικα δικαιωματα η τσοντα ? οχι πεσμου οτι ενα dvd με οργια υποκειται σε πνευματικα δικαιωματα  :Razz: 

πλακα κανω αφου προσωπικα δεν πιστευω καν σαν εννοια τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα. ειναι τεχνικα δημιουργημενος ορος για να μας ζαλιζουν με π@π@ριες καποιοι οταν ψαχνουν να βρουν λεφτα για να αγορασουν βιλα  στην γκομενα.

οπως ειπε και ο richard stallman “Value your freedom, or you will lose it, teaches history.‘Don’t bother us with politics’, respond those who don’t want to learn.”

υ.ς. εγω δεν κατεβαζω τιποτα αν και μπορω χωρις να παρει μυρουδια ο isp μου  :Razz:

----------


## EMMANOUEL

Εγω πάντως ειμαι της αποψης να πανε στην φυλακή πρώτα ολοι οι πολιτικοι που μας κλέβουν τοσα χρονια και μετα να κλεινουν το gamato και τις αλλες σελιδες πλακα μας κανουν τωρα με τους μισθους πεινας που εχουμε εδω στην Ελλαδα αυτο τους πειραξε τωρα . Ο καθένας οτι θελει κανει σε αυτη την χωρα τελικά . Ο ΑΝΤ1 θελει να μας χρεώσει για να δουμε την formula 1 ( αυτο δεν ειναι παρανομο ) ????????????  Χιλιάδες video club νοικιάζουν dvd  ( και μαλιστα μια μεγαλη αλυσιδα ) τα οποία δεν ειναι γνησια αλλα αντιγραφής . ΕΛΛΑΣ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΣΟΥ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## karavagos

> Εδειξε πριν λιγο τη διαδηλωση στη Βουλη ο ΑΝΤ1... 
> 
> Ιστορικη μερα η 12η Μαρτιου 2010.


http://webtv.antenna.gr/webtv/watch?..._op_wuf_v_q%3d
29:40 (κάπου εκεί είμαι και εγώ  :Razz: )

----------


## MNP-10

> Οταν κάποιος φτιάχνει κάτι με σκοπό να το πουλήσει -και ο νόμος του δίνει το δικαίωμα να το πουλήσει- τότε καλά κάνει και το πουλάει.


Δε διαφωνουμε




> Ο νόμος περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων ποιον θίγει δλδ και πρέπει να καταργηθεί?? Ενας άδικος νόμος καταργείται για ένα σωρό λόγους αλλά όχι επειδή «το θέλει η πλειοψηφία». Με all time classic παράδειγμα τη δουλεία στις ΗΠΑ. Και με -υποθετικό- δικό μας το «δημοψήφισμα» που θέλει το ΛΑΟΣ για τους μετανάστες. Αν γινόταν, οι Ελληνες (φοβάμαι ότι) θα ψήφιζαν ΕΞΩ.


Οπως επισης, αμα τους δινοταν η δυνατοτητα, θα ψηφιζαν και να μην πληρωσουμε τα 350 δις ευρω χρεος και να χαριστουν τα χρεη των ιδιωτων προς τις τραπεζες. 




> Αυτά τα λέω για να δείξω ότι η λαϊκή αντίδραση (δλδ στό θέμα μας «το δικαίωμά μου να βλέπω/ακούω/διαβάζω/χρησιμοποιώ software τζάμπα») δεν είναι ενάντια σε έναν άδικο νόμο αλλά υπέρ της θέλησης του πολίτη/χρήστη Η/Υ να απολαμβάνει δωρεάν κάτι που ο άλλος σαφώς, ρητά, κατηγορηματικά και νόμιμα έχει επιλέξει να πουλήσει.


Μη περιοριζεις τη σκεψη σου στο software και τα οπτικοακουστικα. Υπαρχουν και τα φαρμακα πχ (9+ δις ευρω αγορασαμε το 2009) τα οποια, ως επι το πλειστον, ειναι copyright




> Τα υπόλοιπα περί 60% που δεν σε έχει ψηφίσει είναι παντελώς αστεία όταν επιστρατεύονται για έναν τόσο ιδιοτελή σκοπό. Η Δημοκρατία είναι το καλύτερο σύστημα διακυβέρνησης ever και σε όποιον δεν αρέσει ο τρόπος που εκλέγονται οι κυβερνήσεις ας πάει στην Christiania που είναι όλα τζάμπα.


Δημοκρατια *δεν* ειναι η μειοψηφια να επιβαλλεται της πλειοψηφιας. 

Αλλο η απλη αναλογικη, αλλο η ενισχυμενη. Η ενισχυμενη, με μια αλλαγη στον εκλογικο νομο, μπορει να βγαζει κυβερνηση ακομα και με 10% αν πχ τα αλλα κομματα εχουν 9.5%, 9%, 8.5%, 8% κτλ κτλ.




> Τέλος, δεκάδες δίκες σε ένα σωρό κράτη έχουν αποφανθεί υπέρ των εταιριών. Καλώς ή κακώς, αυτό είναι.


Λογικο. Αφου ο δικαστης ερμηνευει το νομο.




> Θέλετε να αλλάξει ο νόμος? Παλέψτε με όσα μέσα διαθέτετε. Αλλά, όχι, το να κλέβετε τον κόπο του άλλου δεν είναι «αντίσταση».


Ολα θα γινουν.




> Υ.Γ.
> Αυτά τα λέω έχοντας κατεβάσει (και ακόμα κατεβάζω) εκατοντάδες ταινίες/σειρές/τραγούδια κλπ. Κλέβω επειδή μπορώ και επειδή πιστεύω ότι κανείς δεν θα με πιάσει. Αλλά δεν πρόκειται να μασκαρέψω την κλεψιά μου σε «δημοκρατικό δικαίωμα» όπως κάνουν οι περισσότεροι που γεμίζουν το σκληρό τους με χιλιάδες ταινίες που δεν θα δουν ποτέ μόνο και μόνο για να νιώσουν επαναστάτες και ότι να νομίζουν ότι <beep> το σύστημα.


Καλα τα λες αλλα κανε και ενα edit στο <beep>.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω περασα απο εκει και ειδα τον κοσμο και μετα συνεχισα με τα ποδια για το σπιτι (αφου δεν ειχε συγκοινωνια)

δεν μπορω να πω οτι συμφωνω η διαφωνω απλα να επισημανω καποια πραγματα (προσωπικη αποψη)

σεβομαι τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα αλλα στους δημιουργους τους (οχι σε εταιρειες που απασχολουν "προγραμματιστες/συνθετες/παραγωγους/σκηνοθετες" οι οποιοι ειναι εμμισθοι υπαλληλοι τους και παιρνουν μισθο) (οχι σε τραγουδιστες/ηθοποιους)

το θεμα περι κερδους των συγκεκριμενων ιστοσελιδων θα το αφησω ασχολιαστο (ειτε υπαρχει ειτε οχι) διοτι ολες οι σελιδες βγαζουν τα εξοδα τους απο διαφημισεις η απο την εισφορα των διαχειριστων και συντονιστων η απο τα μελη τους σε μορφη δωρεας για να επιβιωσουν , εκτος αν απο πισω κρυβονται εταιρειες τοτε παω πασο.

μια ιστοσελιδα φανταζομαι ξερετε τι κοστος εχει και τι απαιτει.

οπως επισης ειπα και την γνωμη μου για καποιους επαγγελματιες του χωρου διασκεδασης/λογισμικου που νομιζαν οτι τους θιγω (οχι φυσικα εγω τους σεβομαι αλλα μην βγαζουν την ουρα τους απο εξω οταν καποιοι "κακοι επαγγελματιες του κλαδου τους ειναι ενα κομματι των πειρατων")

θα αγοραζα περισσοτερα αυθεντικα και νομιμα προιοντα αν με σεβοντουσαν οι εταιρειες παραγωγης/διαθεσης/πωλησης ως καταναλωτη ειχαν λογικες τιμες (οχι να με κλεβουν μπροστα στα ματια μου) και ειχαν το λεγομενο "after sales support" οχι να ψαχνω τροπους να λυσω το προβλημα με καποιο παιχνιδι/προγραμμα/ταινια/τραγουδι και αυτοι να κανουν τους κινεζους.

οσο δεν το κανουν τοτε αγοραζω αυθεντικα και νομιμα προιοντα (αλλα απο εφημεριδες η εφοσον πεσει εξεφτελιστικα η τιμη τους.

επισης δινω λεφτα (οτι περισσευει) σε διαφορες open source εφαρμογες/λογισμικα και τα στηριζω οσο μπορω και τα προτεινω και σε αλλους.

σαφως και εκμεταλευομαι την γρηγορη συνδεση μου (DSL) με το διαδικτυο για να κατεβασω διαφορα πραγματα (νομιμα η παρανομα) η διαφορα ειναι οτι αν δω κατι στα παρανομα το οποιο μου κανει για αυτο που το θελω θα δωσω λεφτα να αγορασω το αυθεντικο.

οσο για την αποψη του φιλου δεν κρινω τους ανθρωπους που σημερα διαμαρτυρηθηκαν για κατι που τους ενοχλησε

αλλα με ενοχλει που για τους πειρατες κινηθηκε η ΙΝΤΕΡΠΟΛ ενω για τα τοσα σκανδαλα που διαφευγουν οι ενοχοι στο εξωτερικο (σιγη ιχθυος)

κανεις στην φυλακη

ολοι ελευθεροι.

σαφως και εχουμε ευθυνη γιατι εμεις τους ψηφιζουμε

----------


## Last_chance

> Οταν κάποιος φτιάχνει κάτι με σκοπό να το πουλήσει -και ο νόμος του δίνει το δικαίωμα να το πουλήσει- τότε καλά κάνει και το πουλάει.
> 
> Ο νόμος περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων ποιον θίγει δλδ και πρέπει να καταργηθεί?? Ενας άδικος νόμος καταργείται για ένα σωρό λόγους αλλά όχι επειδή «το θέλει η πλειοψηφία». Με all time classic παράδειγμα τη δουλεία στις ΗΠΑ. Και με -υποθετικό- δικό μας το «δημοψήφισμα» που θέλει το ΛΑΟΣ για τους μετανάστες. Αν γινόταν, οι Ελληνες (φοβάμαι ότι) θα ψήφιζαν ΕΞΩ.
> 
> Αυτά τα λέω για να δείξω ότι η λαϊκή αντίδραση (δλδ στό θέμα μας «το δικαίωμά μου να βλέπω/ακούω/διαβάζω/χρησιμοποιώ software τζάμπα») δεν είναι ενάντια σε έναν άδικο νόμο αλλά υπέρ της θέλησης του πολίτη/χρήστη Η/Υ να απολαμβάνει δωρεάν κάτι που ο άλλος σαφώς, ρητά, κατηγορηματικά και νόμιμα έχει επιλέξει να πουλήσει. 
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα περί 60% που δεν σε έχει ψηφίσει είναι παντελώς αστεία όταν επιστρατεύονται για έναν τόσο ιδιοτελή σκοπό. Η Δημοκρατία είναι το καλύτερο σύστημα διακυβέρνησης ever και σε όποιον δεν αρέσει ο τρόπος που εκλέγονται οι κυβερνήσεις ας πάει στην Christiania που είναι όλα τζάμπα. 
> 
> Τέλος, δεκάδες δίκες σε ένα σωρό κράτη έχουν αποφανθεί υπέρ των εταιριών. Καλώς ή κακώς, αυτό είναι. Θέλετε να αλλάξει ο νόμος? Παλέψτε με όσα μέσα διαθέτετε. Αλλά, όχι, το να κλέβετε τον κόπο του άλλου δεν είναι «αντίσταση».
> ...




Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου φίλε μου  :One thumb up: 

Ωστόσο 

το θέμα έχει κουράσει και ο φαύλος κύκλος συνεχίζεται.
Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει στο νήμα είναι ότι περίπου ένας στους δέκα είναι εναντίων και οι υπόλοιποι εννιά πέφτουν να τον κατασπαράξουν επειδή για αυτούς υποστηρίζει το σύστημα.

Τον χαρακτηρίζουν πρόβατο και ίσως εθνικό  προδότη και αντιλαϊκό.

Ας μη γελιόμαστε η διαμαρτυρία δεν γίνεται για τους διαχειριστές του gamatou αλλά γιατί δεν υπάρχουν και πολλά τέτοια site για να κατεβάζουν τζάμπα ότι γουστάρουν.
Τους διαχειριστές τους έχουν γραμμένους να μη πω που.
Βεβαίως και αυτοί σας έχουν γραμμένους γιατί τα παλικαράκια τα οικονόμησαν και για μένα καλά έκαναν για την παρτυ τους αλλά όχι και να τους χαρακτηρίσω και Ρομπέν των δασών επειδή κάνανε μια πολύ καλή αρπαχτη.


Προτείνω στους Mod αυτού του site και ειδικά για τους πιτσιρικάδες της παρέας να δώσουν κανένα εναλλακτικό  torrent site  να ασχοληθούν γιατί μας έχουν πρήξει… :RTFM:

----------


## elg

> Η Δημοκρατία είναι το καλύτερο σύστημα διακυβέρνησης ever και σε όποιον δεν αρέσει ο τρόπος που εκλέγονται οι κυβερνήσεις ας πάει στην Christiania που είναι όλα τζάμπα.


1. Αν και το θέμα του topic δεν είναι η δημοκρατία, ωστόσο τα παραπάνω είναι σημαντικά... Είναι τραγικό να εκλαμβάνεται ως δημοκρατία το μπ.....λο που έχουμε...

2. Που είναι η χώρα αυτή είπαμε;;;  :Laughing:

----------


## sotos65

> 1. Αν και το θέμα του topic δεν είναι η δημοκρατία, ωστόσο τα παραπάνω είναι σημαντικά... Είναι τραγικό να εκλαμβάνεται ως δημοκρατία το μπ.....λο που έχουμε...
> 
> 2. Που είναι η χώρα αυτή είπαμε;;;


Μια αναρχοαυτόνομη περιοχή της Κοπεγχάγης...

----------


## intech

Off Topic



Αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι σε κάποιο θέμα, μόλις σε λιγότερο από 60 ώρες, οι εμφανίσεις του, ξεπέρασαν τις 30.000 κάτι που έφερε το συγκεκριμένο θέμα στο Top 5 του νήματος.
Κάτι, σοβαρό και σημαντικό συμβαίνει-σημαίνει, φυσικά δεν μπορούμε να το αγνοήσουμε!!!!

----------


## optimogar

Off Topic


		Πάρτε το χαμπάρι(και μιλάω γενικά) ότι ζούμε στην χώρα όπου αν κλέψεις ένα κουλούρι, γιατί πεινάς, μπαίνεις φυλακή για 2 χρόνια και αν κλέψεις κάτι εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια ευρώ περπάτας ανενόχλητος(και σε λένε και μάγκα.....στους κύκλους σου).

----------


## psytransas

> Ας μη γελιόμαστε η διαμαρτυρία δεν γίνεται για τους διαχειριστές του gamatou αλλά γιατί δεν υπάρχουν και πολλά τέτοια site για να κατεβάζουν τζάμπα ότι γουστάρουν.


Η διαστρεβλωση στο μεγαλειο της................

----------


## elg

:Offtopic: 



> Μια αναρχοαυτόνομη περιοχή της Κοπεγχάγης...


Thanks *sotos65*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freetown_Christiania

Go Christiania!!!

----------


## Simpleton

> (...)
> το θέμα έχει κουράσει και ο φαύλος κύκλος συνεχίζεται.
> Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει στο νήμα είναι ότι περίπου ένας στους δέκα είναι εναντίων και οι υπόλοιποι εννιά πέφτουν να τον κατασπαράξουν επειδή για αυτούς υποστηρίζει το σύστημα.
> (...)
> Προτείνω στους Mod αυτού του site και ειδικά για τους πιτσιρικάδες της παρέας να δώσουν κανένα εναλλακτικό  torrent site  να ασχοληθούν γιατί μας έχουν πρήξει…


Πράγματι είναι φαύλος κύκλος. Μήπως, εντελώς τυχαία, ένας συγκεκριμένος «ένας στους δέκα» επιμένει να πλημμυρίζει το θέμα με τίποτα άλλο εκτός από μιζερολογίες και χαρακτηρισμούς για την «κατάντια», τη δήθεν παρηκμασμένη νεολαία, τους «κολλημένους», τους «τζαμπατζήδες» και αρκετά άλλα;

Μπροστά στα παραπάνω, το «πρήξιμο» των «πιτσιρικάδων» δεν είναι τίποτα.

----------


## dhmk

Το οπτικοακουστικό υλικό δεν μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί με λογική open-source. Άλλωστε είναι one-off, μια και έξω.

*Η όλη ουσία της διαμάχης* έχει να κάνει με ένα μοντέλο διανομής "πνευματικών" ή "soft" προϊόντων το οποίο βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπο με μια νέα γρήγορης ηλεκτρονικής διασύνδεσης εποχή απέναντι στην οποία πεισματικά αντιστέκεται. Ίσως γιατί δεν έχει πεισθεί ότι μπορεί να βρεθεί ένα άλλο μοντέλο που να είναι οικονομικά βιώσιμο ή γιατί οι συνέπειές του θα σημαίνουν λιγότερα κέρδη από αυτά που είχαν συνηθίσει οι μεγιστάνες που δημιούργησε.

Η διαμάχη αυτή μόνο με ένα τρόπο μπορεί να λυθεί προς όφελος αυτού του μοντέλου και των συμφερόντων που έχει διαμορφώσει και στην βιομηχανία αλλά και σε κρατικό επίπεδο:

Να καταργηθεί το Internet. Αλλά αυτό κανείς δεν το σκέπτεται αλλά αντίθετα υπάρχει και η τάση νομοθεσιών που θα χαρακτηρίζουν την διασύνδεση ως βασικό αγαθό που δεν μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί από κανένα και το οποίο η κάθε κοινωνία πρέπει να το παρέχει, π.χ. όπως την "δωρεάν παιδεία" κτλ. Όλοι ξέρουμε πλέον πολύ καλά ότι πρέπει να στήσουμε το μέλλον μας πάνω στο Internet.

Από την άλλη όλες οι προσπάθειες θωράκισης των soft προϊόντων έχουν αποτύχει. Π.χ. το BluRay παρά το πολυδιαφημισμένο σύστημα προστασίας του έσπασε στο πι και φι, σαν να μην υπήρξε ποτέ.

Στην ουσία αυτού που αποκαλείται "παράνομο downloading" βρίσκεται ένα άλλο μοντέλο διανομής soft υλικού έτσι όπως το καθορίζει η πραγματικότητα και η επιθυμία του κοινού στο οποίο, ούτως ή άλλως, απευθύνονται όλα αυτά τα προϊόντα.

Έτσι όπως το βλέπω εγώ, σε πράγματα που είναι για mainstream κατανάλωση, όπως η μουσική και οι ταινίες, πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα "σχεδόν δωρεάν" σύστημα διανομής που να βασίζεται σε μικρές χρεώσεις σε μεγάλη ποσότητα παγκοσμίως. Τόσο φθηνό ώστε κάποιος να μπορεί να το ξαναγοράζει ακόμη και πολλές φορές σε διαφορετικές στιγμές χωρίς να το πολυσκέφτεται.

Αυτό, όμως, μπορεί να προϋποθέτει ότι το κόστος παραγωγής θα πέσει πολύ χαμηλότερα. Π.χ. δεν βλέπω για πιο λόγο οι ηθοποιοί του Χόλλυγουντ θα πρέπει να αμείβονται πολλά εκατομμύρια. Γιατί θα πρέπει να γίνονται πάρα πολύ πλούσιοι; Δεν θα κάναν το ίδιο καλά την δουλειά τους με το υποδεκαπλάσιο των σημερινών αμοιβών τους; Και γιατί θα πρέπει μια ταινία να αφήνει τέτοια κέρδη που να δημιουργεί μεγιστάνες του πλούτου;

Από την άλλη είναι αναμενόμενο η τεχνολογία να βοηθήσει στο χαμήλωμα του κόστους τέτοιων παραγωγών ώστε ένα μοντέλο "σχεδόν δωρεάν" διανομής να είναι οικονομικά βιώσιμο ακόμη κι αν δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να γίνονται κάποιοι πάρα πολύ πλούσιοι.

Ακόμη και με την λογική της ενοικίασης ταινιών σήμερα μπορείς να δεις μόνο έναν περιορισμένο αριθμό τους κάθε χρόνο, π.χ. πανάκριβα πολυδιαφημισμένα μπλοκ μπάστερς του Χόλλυγουντ που τις περισσότερες φορές είναι και σκουπίδια που δεν αξίζουν όχι το αντίτιμο του ενοικίου αλλά ούτε τον χρόνο που θα ξοδέψεις για να τα δεις. Συνήθως φαντάζουν ως μια υπόσχεση που ποτέ δεν εκπληρώνεται.

Έτσι η δυνατότητα της αγοράς είναι μικρή.

Με το "σχεδόν δωρεάν" σύστημα διανομής, όμως, μπορείς να δεις ένα "απεριόριστο" αριθμό ταινιών, όπως γίνεται σήμερα με το παράνομο downloading, το οποίο εκ των πραγμάτων αντιστοιχεί σε μια διευρυμένη αγορά όπου όλοι έχουν μια θέση χωρίς να χρειάζονται κοστοβόρες διαφημιστικές καμπάνιες αλλά εμπιστοσύνη στην αποδοχή του κοινού ως προς το περιεχόμενο αντί του σημερινού, συνήθως, φανταχτερού περιτυλίγματος.

----------


## MNP-10

> Το οπτικοακουστικό υλικό δεν μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί με λογική open-source. Άλλωστε είναι one-off, μια και έξω.


Ναι αλλα απ'την αλλη βλεπουμε οτι η δικη μας ιστορικη περιοδος ειναι ασημαντα μικρη (σε χρονικη διαρκεια) μπροστα στους αιωνες και τις χιλιετιες οπου η μουσικη, το θεατρο, η ποιηση, η λογοτεχνια, η φιλοσοφια, η επιστημονικη ερευνα κτλ αναπτυσσονταν χωρις copyrights.

........Auto merged post: MNP-10 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> http://webtv.antenna.gr/webtv/watch?..._op_wuf_v_q%3d
> 29:40 (κάπου εκεί είμαι και εγώ )


Περαστικος ή διαδηλωτης?  :Razz:

----------


## intech

> Το οπτικοακουστικό υλικό δεν μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί με λογική open-source. Άλλωστε είναι one-off, μια και έξω.
> 
> *Η όλη ουσία της διαμάχης* έχει να κάνει με ένα μοντέλο ως προς το περιεχόμενο αντί του σημερινού, συνήθως, φανταχτερού περιτυλίγματος.


Και φυσικά, πάντα το ίδια ερωτήματα.. Τι ..πως...γιατί ...με...ΚΛΠ....το διαλέγεις...
Δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου, απλά αναρωτιέμαι..

----------


## Gio Alex

Καλά ρε, είμαστε σοβαροί? Τα τορεντ φταίνε που έκλεισαν τα βιντεοκλάμπ? Μήπως φταίνε που κλείσανε και τα τσαγκαράδικα? Ή οι γανωματήδες εξαφανίστηκαν? Δλδ αν έβγαινε η MGM, η Paramount και δεν ξέρω εγώ ποιά άλλη και έλεγε "σας πουλάω την ταινία από ΔΙΚΟ μου server με τιμή 1 ευρώ" δεν θα την αγόραζες αν ήταν καλή και άξιζε? Μην ακούω βλακείες. Ή επειδή έκλεισε το gamato (και το κάθε gamato) δεν θα ανοίξουν άλλα 15 gamata? Έτσι δεν έγινε και με το Napster? Και τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν ημερομηνία λήξης? Γιατί δλδ τα εγκόνια του Tolkien ή του Ian Fleming να δρέπουν τους κόπους των παππούδων τους εις τους αιώνας των αιώνων? Να κατοχυρώσουμε και εμείς το Πυθαγόρειο θεώρημα, την Αρχή του Αρχιμήδη και τα αξιώματα του Δημόκριτου. Να πληρώνουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα στο Ελληνικό κράτος (μήπως και βγούμε από την κρίση) κάθε φορά που ένας δάσκαλος γράφει στον πίνακα "εφ(θ)=ημ(θ)/συν(θ)" σε οποιαδήποτε χώρα του κόσμου...

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Γιατί δλδ τα εγκόνια του Tolkien ή του Ian Fleming να δρέπουν τους κόπους των παππούδων τους εις τους αιώνας των αιώνων?


Εσύ άμα θέλεις διαμοίρασε την περιουσία που σου άφησε ο παππούς σου...

----------


## m3fisto

Η πειρατεία με 2 τρόπους μπορεί να χτυπηθεί. Είτε με εξωφρενικά πολύπλοκα συστήματα προστασίας (βλ ps3) είτε με μείωση τιμών σε εξευτελιστικό επίπεδο. Δυστυχώς την ταινία και με 3 ευρώ να μας τη δίνει η Warner σε 1080p πάλι θα την κατεβάζουμε ΑΝ μπορούμε τσάμπα. 
Βλέποντας αυτό είναι λογικό οι εμπλεκόμενες εταιρείες-οργανισμοί-συμφέροντα να κάνουν κινήσεις οργανωμένες κατά του Net neutrality προκειμένου να γίνεται όλο και πιο δύσκολο να διακινήσουμε ότι θέλουμε.

----------


## sotos65

> Εσύ άμα θέλεις διαμοίρασε την περιουσία που σου άφησε ο παππούς σου...


Πόσο φόρο κληρονομιάς πλήρωσες για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του παπού σου;

----------


## Gemalde

Αφέθηκαν ελεύθεροι οι 3 του gamato.info

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Πόσο φόρο κληρονομιάς πλήρωσες για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του παπού σου;


Όσο φόρο πληρώνει και ο εγγονός του κάθε καλλιτέχνη από τα εισοδήματα που εισπράττει.

........Auto merged post: giorgosgudelias πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αφέθηκαν ελεύθεροι οι 3 του gamato.info


Και λογικό είναι. Σιγά μη κριθούν και προφυλακιστέοι. Απαγγέλθηκαν κατηγορίες, αφέθηκαν ελεύθεροι και θα δούμε αν η υπόθεση θα πάει δικαστήριο(που μάλλον θα πάει). Θα φάνε 2-3 χρονάκια με αναστολή και κάνα χρηματικό πρόστιμο και αυτό είναι. Όποιος έχει τα κότσια ας το κάνει.

----------


## sotos65

> Όσο φόρο πληρώνει και ο εγγονός του κάθε καλλιτέχνη από τα εισοδήματα που εισπράττει.


Α μπράβο, _από τα εισοδήματα που εισπράττει_! Δεν πληρώνεις φόρο κληρονομιά για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του παπού σου, διότι δεν θεωρούνται περιουσία όπως ένα σπίτι, ένα οικόπεδο, μία επιχείρηση. Πληρώνεις φόρο γι αυτά που θα βγάλεις από αυτά, που όμως τα κληρονόμησες *τσάμπα*...

(αν κάνω λάθος και πληρώνεται τέτοιος φόρος τότε ας με διορθώσει κάποιος, δεν έχει τύχει πάντως να ακούσω ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο)

Με λίγο ψάξιμο φαίνεται ότι μάλλον έκανα λάθος, 

http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...&dt=10/01/1999




> *Ποια περιουσία φορολογείται*
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο σε φόρο υπόκεινται: 
> 
> .....
> 
> * Τα δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας καθώς και τα δικαιώματα για τη χρησιμοποίηση συγγραφικού υλικού, διπλώματος ευρεσιτεχνίας ή εμπορικού σήματος, εφόσον μπορούν να ασκηθούν στην Ελλάδα.


Οπότε εδώ έχει ενδιαφέρον τι πληρώνει ο κληρονόμος...

----------


## Anasazi

> Ας μη γελιόμαστε η διαμαρτυρία δεν γίνεται για τους διαχειριστές του gamatou αλλά γιατί δεν υπάρχουν και πολλά τέτοια site για να κατεβάζουν τζάμπα ότι γουστάρουν.
> Τους διαχειριστές τους έχουν γραμμένους να μη πω που.
> Βεβαίως και αυτοί σας έχουν γραμμένους γιατί τα παλικαράκια τα οικονόμησαν και για μένα καλά έκαναν για την παρτυ τους αλλά όχι και να τους χαρακτηρίσω και Ρομπέν των δασών επειδή κάνανε μια πολύ καλή αρπαχτη.


Δεν εχεις την παραμικρη επαφη εστω με τον αριθμο των sites ιδιου ειδους που υπαρχουν.

Και ξερεις και αμεσως γιατι εγινε η διαμαρτυρια...  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Α μπράβο, _από τα εισοδήματα που εισπράττει_! Δεν πληρώνεις φόρο κληρονομιά για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του παπού σου, διότι δεν θεωρούνται περιουσία όπως ένα σπίτι, ένα οικόπεδο, μία επιχείρηση. Πληρώνεις φόρο γι αυτά που θα βγάλεις από αυτά, που όμως τα κληρονόμησες *τσάμπα*...
> 
> (αν κάνω λάθος και πληρώνεται τέτοιος φόρος τότε ας με διορθώσει κάποιος, δεν έχει τύχει πάντως να ακούσω ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο)


Μα τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα περιουσία θεωρούνται. Είναι αποτέλεσμα δουλειάς, όπως είναι και ένα σπίτι. Απλά το σπίτι έχει και υλική υπόσταση ενώ η πνευματική εργασία συνήθως όχι(μπορεί και να έχει όμως, για παράδειγμα ένας πίνακας). Ο μόνος τρόπος για να προστατεύεται είναι τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα.

----------


## sotos65

Αν δεν βιαζόσουν να απαντήσεις θα είχες δει το συμπλήρωμα...

(αν και προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι διαστροφή να θεωρείται περιουσία η πνευματική εργασία, και να υπόκειται στους νόμους περί κληρονομιάς. Το τι πιστεύω δεν έχει και πολύ σημασία βέβαια, αφού όσοι βγάζουν τους νόμους θεωρούν σωστό να βγάζει λεφτά από την σκέψη του προπάπου τους ο τρισέγγονος του Disney και του Παπαδιαμάντη - ίσως όχι ο τελευταίος, αλλά λέμε τώρα).

Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχει αναφερθεί πολλές φορές το παράδειγμα, αλλά δεν έχω διαβάσει πειστική εξήγηση ως τώρα. Γιατί η πνευματική εργασία θα πρέπει να αμοίβεται (και όχι πάντα, αλλά σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις) για δεκαετίες, ακόμα και μετά το θάνατο του δημιουργού, και όχι η χειρωνακτική εργασία; Δηλαδή πόσες φορές ζητήθηκαν δικαιώματα χρήσης για να κάτσει κάποιος στην καρέκλα του; Ο μαραγκός πληρώθηκε όμως μόνο μία φορά, δεν χρεώνει επ' άπειρο τέτοια δικαιώματα...

----------


## Anasazi

Που ειναι τωρα οσοι πανηγυριζαν που εκλεισαν μεσα τους διαχειριστες , να γουσταρω λιγο? 

Θελω να δω τι θα πουν τωρα...!

----------


## babylonx

E κλασσικά, θα πεταχτεί ο βιντεοκλαμπάς της παρέας και θα το σχολιάσει...  :Razz: 

Βασικά το έχει κάνει ήδη!

........Auto merged post: babylonx πρόσθεσε 38 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



Off Topic


		Σεισμός στη Θεσσαλονίκη!

----------


## hostolis

> http://webtv.antenna.gr/webtv/watch?..._op_wuf_v_q%3d
> 29:40 (κάπου εκεί είμαι και εγώ )


χαχαχαχ το αμέσως επόμενο θέμα είναι για την αναβάθμιση ταχυτήτων του ΟΤΕ και αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά οτι οι χρήστες θα μπορούν να κατεβάζουν «μουσική, αρχεία, βίντεο και ταινίες» στο 32:40

αχαχαχχααχχα

----------


## Omega9

ΚΑΛΩΣΗΡΘΑΤΕ,


Στον "Θαυμαστό Καινούριο Κόσμο" του Gudelia και του κάθε Gudelia και Last Chance 
και του κάθε χαροκαμένου ή μη Βιντεοκλαμπά...
Είναι πραγματικά ΑΣΥΛΗΠΤΟ αν ισχύει το ότι κινητοποιήθηκαν οι διωκτικές αρχές μετά 
από καταγγελίες μιας φιλοχρήματης πορνοστάρ και μιας εταιρείας πορνό, με άμεσες συλήψεις
και από ότι φαίνεται με μη σύνομες διαδικασίες άρσεως απορρήτου, ενώ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ
 στο αίτημα 11 εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων για συλήψεις και δικαιοσύνη σε όσους κλέψανε και 
καταχράστηκαν δισεκατομμύρια από τα λεφτά όλων αυτών των φορολογούμενων 11 εκατομμυρίων
ανθρώπων.

Αυτό θέλουνε, να κρεμάσουνε στις πλατείες όλον αυτόν τον λαουτζίκο που μέσα στην
ΜΗ ευτυχισμένη του ύπαρξη, προσπαθεί να αρπάξει λίγο από την ζωή και τη χαρά που 
του κλέψανε, μέσα από την δωρεάν ψηφιακή ψυχαγωγία, προσπαθεί να αρπάξει λίγο από 
τη Γνώση που ΚΟΣΤΟΛΟΓΗΣΑΝΕ και ΤΕΜΑΧΙΣΑΝΕ, αυτοί που ορίζουν τις ζωές μας. 


Λοιπόν, ειπώθηκαν ξανά αυτά στο άλλο thread. Ας επαναλάβουμε μερικά. 


Εντύπωση προκάλεσε στους πάντες η άμεση ενέργεια των διωκτικών αρχών. Ποιες διωκτικές αρχές
είναι αυτές; Εγώ προσωπικά δεν πάσχω από καμία ιδεοληψία ή πολιτική αγκύλωση για τους εκπροσώπους
της τάξεως και του νόμου. Ένα πράγμα ξέρω μόνο: ότι ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ που πραγματικά τους χρειάστηκα,
ΚΑΝΑΝΕ ΜΙΑΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΟΥΝΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΛΗΣΤΕΙΑΣ, ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΡΙΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΜΕΣΗ
 ΔΡΑΣΗ! Αντιθέτως, εδώ δράσαν άμεσα, μετά από τις καταγγελίες των πορνοπαραγόντων και πορνοκαλλιτεχνών αν αληθεύει
 ή μετά από την αντίδραση των μεγάλων εταιρειών. Και έχει κάποιος το θράσος, να συγκρίνει τα 
συμφέροντα τα δικά μου, του απλού φορολογούμενου πολίτη με τα συμφέροντα των μεγάλων εταιρειών
 ή των πορνοπαραγόντων που έχουν εξασφαλισμένη την τηλεοπτική προβολή και "συμπαράσταση"; 
Για το θλιβερό ρόλο (ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥ) της δικαιοσύνης και των διωκτικών αρχών στα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ οικονομικά εγκλήματα κατά 
της πατρίδας μας, ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ; ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. Τι άλλο να αναφέρω; Τις 9 σφαίρες στο κορμί και 
το κεφάλι του Βορειοηπειρώτη από όπλα αστυνομικών στο Βύρωνα;;; Ή τον Υπουργό που κάθε φορά που τον
ακούω να μιλάει πλέον μου δίνει την εντύπωση ατόμου με σοβαρά ψυχολογικά προβλήματα;

Ας έρθουμε τώρα ξανά στους Βιντεοκλαμπάδες. Ο Gudelias ειδικά πρέπει να ανοίγει σαμπάνιες αυτές τις 
μέρες.Να μας πει και πόσο ανέβηκαν οι ενοικιάσεις του στο διάστημα από το κλείσιμο του gamato μέχρι τώρα...

Αντικειμενικά μιλώντας λοιπόν, για τους βιντεοκλαμπάδες και όχι βάση προσωπικής άποψης, πρέπει να καταλάβουν
 ότι η συλλογική εξέλιξη των κοινωνιών, ΠΡΟΕΧΕΙ από την πρόσκαιρη επιχειρηματική τους δραστηριότητα. 
Δεν οφείλει κανένας να τους προστατέψει για κάποιον ιδιαίτερο λόγο. Μέσα στο πνεύμα του κέρδους και του
 καπιταλισμού, κάνανε τις επιχειρηματικες τους κινήσεις πριν κάποια χρόνια, βγάζοντας λεφτά από το Χόλιγουντ. 
Ούτε σκηνοθέτες είναι, ούτε ηθοποιοί, ούτε τίποτα. Μεσάζοντες είναι που εκμεταλεύτηκαν για κέρδος την 
ανάγκη για ψυχαγωγία του κοσμάκη, μέσα φυσικά στο γενικότερο καπιταλιστικό κλίμα. Έδωσα και εγώ ΠΟΛΛΑ λεφτά
 στα βίντεοκλαμπ. Ακόμα έχω τις κάρτες τους, από 5 διαφορετικά στο σύνολο. Και πολλές φορές για δίσκους γρατζουνισμένους 
που δεν παίζανε. Βγάλανε λοιπόν ότι βγάλανε. Τι νομίζανε, ότι πάντα έτσι θα είναι; Η ψηφιοποίηση της 
πληροφορίας, άλλαξε τα δεδομένα. Ξεπεράστηκαν από τους καιρούς. Ας το πάρουν επιτέλους απόφαση. Και δε
 θα στεναχωρηθώ καθόλου. Πρόκειται για επάγγελμα παροδικό. Πιο πολύ λυπάμαι τον Λατερνατζή στην Αγίας Σοφίας 
που γυρίζει το μοχλό και περιμένει τα ψιλά του κόσμου, από τον κάθε βιντεοκλαμπά, υπάλληλο του χόλιγουντ και 
των μεγάλων εταιρειών του κέρδους. Για τι λυπάμαι; Για επαγγέλματα όπως πχ των Ελλήνων κτηνοτρόφων 
που αναγκάζονται να σταματήσουν αυτό που έκαναν οι πατεράδες τους και οι παππούδες τους, επειδή η Ε.Ε. μας επιτρέπει
να παράγουμε μόνο Α ποσότητα γάλατος το χρόνο, και το υπόλοιπο να το εισάγουμε! Για αυτήν την τοπική
 παραγωγή ναι, λυπάμαι, όχι για τον κάθε greek εκπρόσωπο του Χόλυγουντ. 
Και κάτι άλλο...   πόσο είπατε έχει το cd, 20 euro και παραπονιέστε;;;
Ξέρετε τι έγινε τις προάλλες; Πήγα όχι εγώ, αλλά η μάνα μου σε βιντεοκλαμπά για να ζητήσει ταινίες. ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΠΕ;;; 15 ευρώ η κάθε μία για να της τις αντιγράψει!!! Φυσικά και έφυγε. ΑΥΤΟΙ ΕΙΣΤΕ. ΟΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΕ, ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ. ΤΕΡΜΑ ΑΥΤΑ...

Και ας έρθουμε και στο σημείο ουσίας. Το οποίο είναι στην πραγματικότητα προφανές για όποιον 
ειναι έστω και λίγο "άνθρωπος" ακόμα μέσα του. Γιατί κατεβάζει ο κόσμος; Για είναι από πεποίθηση
 κλέφτης και θέλει να εξαπατήσει τις κακόμοιρες και φιλάνθρωπες εταιρείες, όπως φωνασκούν οι εκπρόσωποι
του συστήματος; Ή μήπως για άλλους λόγους;

Καταρχάς όταν κάποιος δεν έχει χρήματα, τα οποία απαιτούνται από τη σημερινή κοινωνία του κέρδους 
για ψυχαγωγία και γνώση, τότε αυτός θα πάρει αυτά με άλλους δωρεάν τρόπους, αν αυτόν είναι δυνατόν. Τόσο
 περίεργο σας φαίνεται; Απολύτως φυσιολογική εξέλιξη είναι.

Κατά δεύτερον, η κοινωνία του κέρδους, έχει μείνει πολύ πίσω, έχει προχωρήσει μπροστά η ψηφιακή 
κοινωνία. Η παγκόσμια ψηφιοποίηση της ψυχαγωγίας και της γνώσης, ΤΙ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ; Δείχνει πολύ απλά, απλούστατα,
 ότι η τεράστια πλειοψηφία του κόσμου, ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΤΕΙ την κοινωνία του κερδοσκοπικού 5% του πλανήτη, και ΔΕΝ 
ΑΠΟΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ ως υπέρτατες αξίες, όπως το σύστημα προσπαθεί να μας κάνει να δεχτούμε από 
γεννησιμιού μας, αλλά ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΑΓΩΓΙΑ και ΤΗ ΓΝΩΣΗ ως καθαυτές ανώτερες αξίες, ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ και τη 
δημιουργική του ύπαρξη επάνω στον πλανήτη Γη. Οι μάζες των ανθρώπων πολύ απλά λένε στους εκπροσώπους του κέρδους, 
ότι δεν τους αρέσει να δουλεύουν για να βγάζουν λεφτά και με το σταγονομέτρο να μετέχουν απειροελάχιστα στην 
ψυχαγωγία και στη γνώση και στη δημιουργία, αλλά θέλουν να ενωθούνε με όλους τους άλλους ανθρώπους ΕΠΑΝΩ από το 
κέρδος και το χρήμα, στη βάση των υγιών ανθρώπινων δραστηριοτήτων που ενώνουν τους πάντες, όπως είναι η ψυχαγωγία και 
η γνώση. Αυτή είναι η ουσία του μοιρασμού αρχείων μεταξυ΄των ανθρώπων του πλανήτη. Και άρα αμφισβητείται καθαρά το 
παρόν οικονομικό σύστημα και δεν έχει το 5% αρκετούς δούλους για να επιβάλει στην πλειοψηφία τι πρέπει να κάνει, 
ούτε αρκετούς σφουγγοκωλάριους για να "πείσει" την πλειοψηφία ότι πρέπει να δουλεύει με ησυχία και να πληρώνει το 
dvdάκι για να το δει πριν πάει για ύπνο και ξυπνήσει ξανά για δουλεια το άλλο πρωί.

Είναι σημεία των καιρών αυτά, και σημεία αλλαγής του οικονομικού και κοινωνικού  συστήματος. Μαζί με την ψηφιοποίηση της κάθε είδους 
πληροφορίας, έχουμε και την πλήρη χρεωκοπία των κρατών του πλανήτη, με μοναδικό κερδισμένο το ιδιωτικό κεφάλαιο 
και τα διάφορα ιδρύματα και δανειστές. Έρχονται καιροί αρκετά μεγάλων αλλαγών θα έλεγα, ας ελπίσουμε αυτή τη φορά, 
όχι αιματηρών. Διότι όπως είναι γνωστό οι τρόποι αυτό/ετερο-ανασύνταξης του οικονομικού συστήματος είναι δύο, είτε η 
χρεωκοπία είτε ο πόλεμος. Και αυτά πλέον δεν θα εφαρμοστούν σε εθνικά επίπεδα όπως στο παρελθόν, αλλά μάλλον σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο.

----------


## DaveMurray

Οmega9, χωρίς πολλά λόγια....τεράστια....  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## Gio Alex

> Εσύ άμα θέλεις διαμοίρασε την περιουσία που σου άφησε ο παππούς σου...


Καλά, είσαι εντελώς άκυρος τώρα... Δλδ το χωράφι (πχ) που μου άφησε ο παππούς μου και ΚΑΛΛΙΕΡΓΩ και ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ? Το σπίτι (πχ) που ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ και ΣΥΝΤΗΡΩ? Τι κρίμα οι τραγουδιστές να πρέπει να δουλεύουν (συναυλίες, νυχτερινά κέντρα) και να μην εισπράττουν από τις πωλήσεις των cd (δούλεψαν ΜΙΑ φορά) και να κάθονται..

Το ζουμί όμως είναι αλλού... Νόμισε ο κάθε ένας ότι θα ανοίξει ένα βιντεοκλάμπ και θα "πιάσει την καλή". Ότι δεν θα χρειαστεί να ξαναδουλέψει στην ζωή του. Αλλά ο κόσμος εξελισσεται. Όπως είπε και ένας φίλος "περισσότερο λυπάμαι τον λατερνατζή που γυρνάει τον μοχλό, παρά τους βιντεοκλαμπάδες". Στην γειτονιά μου, σε 5 τετράγωνα ακτίνα υπήρχαν 5!!! Τα ίντερνετ καφέ κλείνουνε το ένα πίσω από το άλλο. ΝΑ βγούνε να κατηγορούν τους παρόχους που δίνουν γρήγορες συνδέσεις. Επίσης οι μαύροι που πούλαγαν cd έχασαν πολύ "πελατεία". Ας βγούν να κατηγορούν και αυτοί το gamato και το κάθε gamato.

Πόσο? 20 ευρώ το cd? Δηλαδή 1 ημερομήσθιο για την συντριπτική πλεοηψηφία των νέων? Πάτε καλά ρε? Που ζείτε? Τι λεφτά νομίζετε ότι παίρνει ο κόσμος? 

Και να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο? Μήπως πάνω στο θέμα του "γρήγορου κατεβάσματος μουσικής και ταινιών" δεν βασίστηκε η διαφημιστική καμπάνια των παρόχων?

........Auto merged post: Gio Alex πρόσθεσε 11 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Α μπράβο, _από τα εισοδήματα που εισπράττει_! Δεν πληρώνεις φόρο κληρονομιά για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του παπού σου, διότι δεν θεωρούνται περιουσία όπως ένα σπίτι, ένα οικόπεδο, μία επιχείρηση. Πληρώνεις φόρο γι αυτά που θα βγάλεις από αυτά, που όμως τα κληρονόμησες *τσάμπα*...
> 
> (αν κάνω λάθος και πληρώνεται τέτοιος φόρος τότε ας με διορθώσει κάποιος, δεν έχει τύχει πάντως να ακούσω ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο)
> 
> Με λίγο ψάξιμο φαίνεται ότι μάλλον έκανα λάθος, 
> 
> http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...&dt=10/01/1999
> 
> 
> ...



Όταν κληρονομείς ένα σπίτι σου λέει το κράτος "τόσα τετραγωνικά, σε αυτή την περιοχή, τόσα αυτό, τόσα εκείνο, τόσα το άλλο, αυτή είναι η αξία, πλήρωνε τώρα". Πως κοστολογούνται τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα σαν κληρονομιά?


Διαβάζοντας το link του ΒΗΜΑ, αναρωτιέμαι:

Γιατί στα βιβλία ισχύουν πνευματικά διακιώματα για 50 χρόνια από τον θάνατο του συγγραφέα? Ισχύει το ίδιο και για μουσική/ταινίες?

Για τα δημοτικά τραγούδια ποιός παίρνει πνευματικά δικαιώματα? Μπορώ εγώ να μαζέψω 20 τραγούδια της παράδοσης και να τα βγάλω cd?

Τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα είναι σαν το πορτοφόλι μου? Τα έχω μαζί μου όπου και να πάω? Αν εγώ δλδ αύριο φύγω από την Ελλάδα, όντας κάτοχος πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, τα δικαιώματα έρχονται μαζί μου?

Όταν κάνω μια βιβλιογραφική εργασία, αναφέροντας τις πηγές μου καλύπτομαι από την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία? Γιατί? Δεν χρησιμοποιώ τον κόπο άλλου, προς όφελός μου, ΧΩΡΙΣ να πληρώνω τπτ σε αυτούς που χρησιμοποιώ σαν πηγές μου?

Για ένα άρθρο που δημοσιεύω σε επιστημονικό περιοδικό, τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα ποιός τα έχει? Γιατί εγώ δεν πληρώνομαι, αντίθετα ο εκδοτικός οίκος "τα τσεπώνει" και μάλιστα αρκετά χοντρά...

----------


## dhmk

Υπάρχει μια στρεβλή αντίληψη που έχει δημιουργηθεί στην μετα-Ρήγκαν εποχή, ότι η κινητήρια δύναμη ανάπτυξης των κοινωνιών είναι η απληστία και το υπερβάλλον  κέρδος με κάθε μέσο.

Πρόκειται για μια στρέβλωση, για μια αλαζονεία, που τελικά οδηγεί σε αδιέξοδο όπως αυτό που χαρακτηρίζει τη σημερινή κρίση.

Τι νόημα έχει να γίνονται κάποιοι παρά πολύ πλούσιοι, πολύ πιο πάνω από τις πραγματικές τους ανάγκες; Ποιος ο λόγος να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με 10 βίλες; Σε τι χρειάζεται μια κοινωνία κάτι τέτοιο;

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε ένα πλαφόν για το πόσο πλούσιος, ατομικά, μπορεί να γίνει  κάποιος και αν τελικά αποκτά πλούτο πάνω από αυτό τότε να είναι υποχρεωμένος είτε να τον επανεπενδύσει ο ίδιος ή να τον αποδώσει αυτούσιο στην κοινωνία για να τον επενδύσουν κάποιοι άλλοι.

Αυτό είναι "κοινή λογική" που την αντιλαμβάνονται και άνθρωποι ήδη υπερβολικά πλούσιοι αλλά και εφυείς, π.χ. ο Μπιλ Γκέητς. Αλλά αντίστοιχα έχει κάνει δηλώσεις και ο Γουώρεν Μπάφετ, που συμμετέχει στο φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα του πρώτου.

Ο Μπιλ Γκέητς έχει δηλώσει στο παρελθόν ότι στα παιδιά του θα κληρονομήσει μόνο όσο θεωρεί απαραίτητο για να εξασφαλίσουν μια άνετη ζωή και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της περιουσίας του θα πάει στο ίδρυμά του με στόχο αυτή να αποδοθεί με κάποιο τρόπο πάλι πίσω στην κοινωνία.

----------


## 29gk

*Ανεπιστρεπτί tzampa.gr...*

_Λώρη Κέζα_

Oι 850.000 επισκέπτες του www.gamato.info κινδυνεύουν. Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο δύναται να ασκηθούν διώξεις εναντίον τους. Οποιος κατέβασε έστω και ένα τραγουδάκι στον υπολογιστή του μπορεί να βρεθεί στο στόχαστρο των εισαγγελικών αρχών. Κλέφτης δεν είναι μόνο ο διαχειριστής μιας ιστοσελίδας που διακινεί ταινίες, μουσική, λογισμικό χωρίς την άδεια των δημιουργών, κλέφτης είναι και όποιος έκανε το σχεδόν αθώο κλικ για να αποκτήσει δωρεάν κάποιο προϊόν που κανονικά πωλείται. Ας περιγράψουμε όμως το έγκλημα, για όσους...
τυχόν δεν κατέχουν την τέχνη της τζαμπατζοσύνης. Ενας έξυπνος τύπος και η παρέα του στήνουν μια ιστοσελίδα από την οποία διαθέτουν ό,τι ψηφιακό τραβάει η ψυχή μας. Θέλουμε να δούμε τα Οσκαρ προτού βγουν στο σινεμά; Τα έχουμε. Θέλουμε το ολόφρεσκο CD της Εϊμι Μακ Ντόναλντ; Το έχουμε. Ο διαχειριστής της ιστοσελίδας τα κερνάει. Πλην όμως πρόκειται για ξένα κόλλυβα. Δεν έχει καμία κολεγιά με τους δημιουργούς, δεν υπάρχει συμφωνητικό, απλά υφαρπάζει τα δημιουργήματα για να τα διαθέσει αφιλοκερδώς στον πλανήτη όλο.

O έξυπνος διαχειριστής από τη μύτη πιάνεται. Για τη λειτουργία του gamato.info συνελήφθησαν έξι άτομα στην Αθήνα, στη Λάρισα, στην Πέλλα και στη Θεσσαλονίκη, με την κατηγορία της παράβασης του νόμου περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας. Η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος ασχολήθηκε με την υπόθεση ύστερα από μήνυση της Εταιρείας Προστασίας Οπτικοακουστικών Εργων. Υπολογίζεται ότι στα επτά χρόνια λειτουργίας της συγκεκριμένης ιστοσελίδας χάθηκαν πνευματικά δικαιώματα αξίας 1 δισ. ευρώ. Μία υποσημείωση:

Δεν μιλάμε για τους Ρομπέν των ψηφιακών δασών αλλά για επιτήδειους που σφετερίζονται ξένο κόπο, και μάλιστα εισπράττουν έσοδα από διαφημιζομένους στην ιστοσελίδα τους. Ταυτόχρονα κλέβουν και την Εφορία, αλλά τούτο δεν είναι του παρόντος.

Δεν χρειάζεται καμιά βαθυστόχαστη ανάλυση για τη δημοτικότητα τέτοιων ιστοσελίδων. Είναι συναρπαστικό να βρίσκεις τα πάντα μέσα από το κομπιού τερ: παλιές ηχογραφήσεις, σπάνια βίντεο, ακριβά παιχνίδια, σίριαλ της καλωδιακής.

Γίνεται ακόμη πιο συναρπαστικό να χαρίζονται τα καλούδια. Στον αντίποδα, οι εταιρείες παραγωγής κάνουν τα πάντα για να μπουν στο μάτι των απλών ανθρώπων, κάνουν τα πάντα για να προκαλέσουν την κλοπή. Πωλούν σε αδικαιολόγητα υψηλές τιμές: τα CD δεν είναι πανάκριβα λόγω των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων αλλά λόγω της απληστίας των παραγωγών. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις ταινίες: τα DVD αλλά και το εισιτήριο είναι πολύ ακριβά σε συνάρτηση με τη μαζικότητα. Επιπλέον τα μεροκάματα των καλλιτεχνών είναι παλαβά. Ποιος θα λυπηθεί τους U2 που το 2009 είχαν κέρδη 108 εκατ. δολάρια; Ποιος θα συμπαρασταθεί στον Στίβεν Σπίλμπεργκ με κέρδη 80 εκατ. δολάρια τον χρόνο; Ποιος θα σκεφτεί ότι αδικεί την Εμα Γουάτσον που είναι 19 χρόνων και κάνει ετήσια σούμα 30 εκατ.

απλά και μόνο επειδή έπαιξε στις ταινίες «Χάρι Πότερ»; Και για τον Μπιλ Γκέιτς με την περιουσία των 53 δισ. δολαρίων, τι να πούμε, ότι θα είχε τα διπλά αν οι χρήστες δεν αντέγραφαν τη δουλειά του; Εκεί ίσως βρίσκεται η εξήγηση της πειρατείας: όσοι αποδέχονται τα κλοπιμαία νιώθουν να απαλλοτριώνουν όλους αυτούς τους στουμπωμένους με χρήματα.

Παρά τα δικαιολογητικά, η κλοπή παραμένει κλοπή. Πέρα όμως τις ηθικές αναστολές, οι συνθήκες είναι μη αναστρέψιμες. Οι 850.000 επισκέπτες του gamato.info θα κυκλοφορούν πεινασμένοι στο Διαδίκτυο ώσπου να βρουν άλλον πάροχο. Θα τον βρουν, αυτό είναι το μόνο βέβαιο. Θα βρεθούν και ο άνθρωπος και ο τρόπος για να διακινούνται τζάμπα όλα αυτά. Είτε το εγκρίνουμε είτε όχι, έχει συντελεστεί μια επανάσταση, με τους εξεγερμένους να αρνούνται να πληρώσουν. Η τεχνολογία είναι με το μέρος τους. Πληθυσμιακά υπερτερούν. Οσο κι αν τους κυνηγήσει ο εισαγγελέας, έχουν βάλει τη διακίνηση της τέχνης σε μιαν άλλη ρότα, ανεπιστρεπτί. Και για όσους κινδυνολογούν λέγοντας ότι θα καταστραφεί η μουσική και κινηματογραφική βιομηχανία με τέτοιες πρακτικές, υπάρχει απάντηση: η βιομηχανία ίσως καταρρεύσει, η τέχνη ποτέ.

*BHMA.*

----------


## amwnra

πάμε για άλλα για καλύτερα......

----------


## anon

> Αχμμμ μαλλον εχεις μπερδευτει....Εδω δεν μιλαμε για Open source...Εδω μιλαμε για (πραγματικη) δουλεια...


Αυτό είναι μεγάλη προσβολή ή μεγάλη πατάτα. Μόνο ο linux kernel αποτιμήθηκε σε πάνω απο ένα δις δολλάρια προγραμματιστικής δουλειάς.

----------


## Simpleton

> Η πειρατεία με 2 τρόπους μπορεί να χτυπηθεί. Είτε με εξωφρενικά πολύπλοκα συστήματα προστασίας (βλ ps3) είτε με μείωση τιμών σε εξευτελιστικό επίπεδο. Δυστυχώς την ταινία και με 3 ευρώ να μας τη δίνει η Warner σε 1080p πάλι θα την κατεβάζουμε ΑΝ μπορούμε τσάμπα. 
> (...)


Πάντα κάποιος θα κατεβάζει τσάμπα, είτε από τσιγκουνιά, είτε από συνήθεια. Για παράδειγμα, βλέπω στο TPB να κυκλοφορούν αρκετές διανομές Linux, πράγμα που δεν νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα, τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν επίσημα torrent. 

Το θέμα είναι το ποσοστό. 
Αν και όταν δώσει λοιπόν η οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία 1080p,
σε ξεκλείδωτο format (όχι WMV-DRM και άλλα εκτρώματα),
σε καλή ποιότητα (πραγματικό 1080p και όχι «φουσκωμένο» 720p),
με όλους τους υποτίτλους,
με κατέβασμα χωρίς ειδικά προγράμματα, είτε μέσω FTP/HTTP είτε μέσω BitTorrent,

πιστεύω ότι οι περισσότεροι θα αρχίσουν να κατεβάζουν με το κιλό, αν αξίζουν οι ταινίες βέβαια.

----------


## Last_chance

> ΚΑΛΩΣΗΡΘΑΤΕ,
> 
> 
> Στον "Θαυμαστό Καινούριο Κόσμο" του Gudelia και του κάθε Gudelia και Last Chance 
> και του κάθε χαροκαμένου ή μη Βιντεοκλαμπά...
> Είναι πραγματικά ΑΣΥΛΗΠΤΟ αν ισχύει το ότι κινητοποιήθηκαν οι διωκτικές αρχές μετά 
> από καταγγελίες μιας φιλοχρήματης πορνοστάρ και μιας εταιρείας πορνό, με άμεσες συλήψεις
> και από ότι φαίνεται με μη σύνομες διαδικασίες άρσεως απορρήτου, ενώ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ
>  στο αίτημα 11 εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων για συλήψεις και δικαιοσύνη σε όσους κλέψανε και 
> ...



Διαφωνώ σχεδόν σε όλα και μάλιστα με τον πιο κατηγορηματικό τρόπο. :Thumb down: 

Και εάν εγώ είμαι στον κόσμο μου φίλε μου που υποστηρίζω τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία και μικρομεσαία επιχείρηση στην Ελλάδα που δίνει και δουλειά στον κόσμο και ίσως δώσει και σε εσένα η στον φίλο σου αύριο μεθαύριο ε τότε εσύ είσαι στην καρακοσμαρα σου.

Το θέμα είναι καθαρά κοινωνικό-οικονομικό.
Εσείς νομίζετε ότι κάποιος όταν κατεβάζει τζάμπα κάτι από το νετ κάνει ζημιά μόνο στον βιντεοκλαμπα η αυτόν που πουλάει software?
Πλανάστε οιχτρα. Τον κύκλο που κάνει το χρήμα στην αγορά τον έχετε υπόψη σας?

Το να εξηγώ τα αυτονόητα πραγματικά μου είναι πολύ κουραστικό και είναι σαν να κάνουμε μάθημα ξανά την Άλφα Βήτα αλλά κάποιοι από εσάς είναι τόσο άσχετοι με την σωστή λειτουργία τις αγοράς και τον υγιή ανταγωνισμό που φέρνει συγχρόνως την ανάπτυξη , που μάλλον αυτό πρέπει να γίνει…

Το να μην σε νοιάζει εάν κλείσει το μικρό κατάστημα τις γειτονιάς σου δεν είναι κάτι μεμπτό αλλά όταν μείνεις και εσύ από δουλειά γιατί έκλεισε και η δική σου μικρή επιχείρηση τότε θα αρχίσεις να αναρωτιέσαι. Εάν η μικρή επιχείρηση αναπτυσσόταν η Ελλάδα μας θα ήταν μια άλλη χώρα. Και κάτι άλλο που δεν κατάλαβα…Γιατί να κλείσει ένας ολόκληρος κλάδος με χιλιάδες εργαζόμενους για να κατεβάζεις εσύ τζάμπα? Και να το παίζεις έξυπνος? Ε είστε για γέλια και οι απόψεις αυτές δυστυχώς θα μπορούσε να τις αναπτύξει μόνο ένα δεκαπενταχρονο που εάν είδα καλά ήταν στην πλειοψηφία του στην πορεία στο σύνταγμα…

Το ξέρετε ότι εάν εκμεταλλευόταν οι έλληνες μικρομεσαίοι επιχειρηματίες δουλειές ξένων χωρίς κόπο και διοχέτευαν στην αγορά προϊόντα και έκανε κύκλο το χρήμα η Ελλάδα θα ήταν μια από τις καλύτερα αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες.
Δε βλέπετε μπροστά σας ρε γμτ? Δε βλέπετε ότι προσπαθούν να καταργήσουν τι μεσαία τάξη που αποτελείτε κυρίως από ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες?
Με τι στάση που έχετε νομίζετε ότι αντιδράτε στο σύστημα αλλά στην ουσία γίνεστε ένα με αυτό.
Αυτό θέλουν να στραφείτε στον μικρό επαγγελματία και να τον τελειώσετε μια και καλή κατηγορώντας τον μάλιστα κύριε Omega ότι φταίει για το κακό του σύμπαντος..

*Ξυπνήστε πριν είναι πολύ αργά….* :Thinking:

----------


## anon

> Αυτό είναι "κοινή λογική" που την αντιλαμβάνονται και άνθρωποι ήδη υπερβολικά πλούσιοι αλλά και εφυείς, π.χ. ο Μπιλ Γκέητς. Αλλά αντίστοιχα έχει κάνει δηλώσεις και ο Γουώρεν Μπάφετ, που συμμετέχει στο φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα του πρώτου.
> 
> Ο Μπιλ Γκέητς έχει δηλώσει στο παρελθόν ότι στα παιδιά του θα κληρονομήσει μόνο όσο θεωρεί απαραίτητο για να εξασφαλίσουν μια άνετη ζωή και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της περιουσίας του θα πάει στο ίδρυμά του με στόχο αυτή να αποδοθεί με κάποιο τρόπο πάλι πίσω στην κοινωνία.


 
Aστο καλύτερα για  Bill Gates κλπ , δεν το κατέχεις. Καθόλου μα καθόλου ο Μπιλάκος και ο κάθε δισεκατομυριούχος Μπιλάκος δεν σκέφτεται το καλό της κοινωνίας, απλά εκμεταλλεύεται ένα σύστημα που του επιτρέπει να έχει την τεράστια περιουσία του αφορολόγητη, με την υποχρέωση να κάνει φιλανθρωπίες κατα το 5% αυτής ενώ διαφορετικά θα πλήρωνε πολλαπλάσια σε φόρους. Να σου πω ένα παράδειγμα; Τα χρήματα του ιδρυματος επενδύονται ώστε τα κέρδη, υποτίθεται, να χρησιμοποιηθούν για φιλανθρωπίες.... Ομως σημαντικές τοποθετήσεις έχουν γίνει σε φαρμακευτικές, αυτές τις ίδιες που πατεντάρουν ένζυμα, γονιδιώματα, φάρμακα, και πουλάνε πανάκριβα φάρμακα με τεράστιο περιθώριο κέρδους. Η ύστατη υποκρισία, να επενδύσεις πχ σε μια φαρμακευτική που βγάζει φάρμακα για το AIDS, και στην συνέχεια να δίνεις ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια σε χώρες του τρίτου κόσμου υπο την μορφή αγοράς των πανάκριβων φαρμάκων (που εσυ ο ίδιος παράγεις και ορίζεις την τιμή πώλησής τους) και φυσικά η βοήθεια (η οποία πάει ως έσοδα στην εταιρία σου) να θεωρείται φιλανθρωπία, και να καλύπτει το 5% που είσαι υποχρεωμένος απο τον νόμο να δωρίζεις καθ''ετος προκειμένου να μην φορολογείσαι ως φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα! 

Κάποιοι πρέπει αν ξυπνήσουν.... Μην τρώτε κουτόχορτο.

----------


## giwrgosth

> *Ανεπιστρεπτί tzampa.gr...*


Πως προσπαθούν να τρομάξουν τον κόσμο οι σαβουροφυλλάδες των κλεφτών του δημοσίου χρήματος που αντί να γράψουν κάτι που ίσως προβληματίσει και ξυπνήσει τον κόσμο πουλάνε και αυτοί cd και dvd για να τον κοιμήσουν  :Evil: 
Σας τσούζει το νετ? Γιατί άραγε? Το βλέπετε ανταγωνιστικό? Λέει και αλήθειες που εσείς δεν πρέπει να πείτε? Ψυχαγωγεί από φτηνά ως τσάμπα τον κοσμάκη και όχι με 2 και 3 ευρώ που πουλάτε τις σαβουροφφυλάδες σας κύριοι εργολαβοεκδότες?
Αμ δεν πέθανε το tzampa.gr, εσείς πεθάνατε και γι΄ αυτό βρωμάει ο τόπος.
Μένει να σας κάνουμε και μια ωραία κηδεία κάποια στιγμή, που ο κόσμος θα την κατεβάσει και θα τη δει από το νετ.
Ουστ σκατόψυχοι βρωμιάρηδες  :Evil:

----------


## Dr.CHaNaS

@omega9  :Respekt:

----------


## wnet

> *Ανεπιστρεπτί tzampa.gr...*
> 
> _Λώρη Κέζα_
> 
> Oι 850.000 επισκέπτες του www.gamato.info κινδυνεύουν. Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο δύναται να ασκηθούν διώξεις εναντίον τους. Οποιος κατέβασε έστω και ένα τραγουδάκι στον υπολογιστή του μπορεί να βρεθεί στο στόχαστρο των εισαγγελικών αρχών. ....
> 
> *BHMA.*


Και η τρομοκρατεία καλά κρατεί......

Είμαι σίγουρος πάντως πως από τα 850000 μέλη τα 2/3 δεν ξέρουν καν πως ήταν παράνομο να κατεβάζεις μουσική-ταινίες, τον υπολογιστή και τη σύνδεση τα πήραν για αυτό το λόγο και πως άμα πας να τους εξηγήσεις πως ήταν παρανομό θα σε κοιτάξουν με τεράααααααστιο βλέμα απορίας.....
Οι υπόλοιποι ή απλά επειδή μπορούσαν να τα κατεβάσουν (ξέροντας πως είναι παράνομο) και ελπίζοντας πως δε θα συμβεί κάτι κακό ή είχαν αγανακτήσει από την επί χρόνια ληστρική πολιτική των εταιρειών και έτσι κατεβάζοντας ότι υπάρχει νοιώθουν πως παίρνουν λίγο το αίμα τους πίσω....

Το θέμα με τα πνευματικά δικαιωματα είναι πολύ μπερδεμένο κατά τη γνώμη μου.... 
Και δεν είναι μόνο τα torrents.....

π.χ. Ανοίγει γνωστός μου καφετέρια και του έρχεται το κουστουμάκι από την ΑΕΠΙ 500 ευρώ... Μην τους ξαναπληρώνεις του λέω..  Θα τα πετάξεις όλα τα cd και θα βάλεις μονο 200-300 κομμάτια που κυκλοφορούν free (όχι παράνομα, δωρεάν κανονικα) και αστους...
Αμ δε γίνεται μου λεει..... Θα στείλουν χαρτί πως δεν πλήρωσα, το μαγαζί δε θα μπορεί να έχει άδεια μουσικής, θα κλείσει, θα τους κάνω μήνυση γιατι δεν παίζω τραγούδια με δικαιώματα και? θα είναι το μαγαζί κλειστό μέχρι το δικαστήριο?
Ωραία πράγματα ε? όποιος δεν πληρώσει για τα δικαιώματα των καλλιτεχνών που αντιπροσωπεύει η ΑΕΠΙ δεν μπορεί να ανοίξει μαγαζί ακόμα και αν όλη μέρα παίζει τον MCFoufoto που έδωσε τη δουλειά του δωρεάν από το δίκτυο???

π.χ. Αγοράζω το CD των XYZ καλλιτεχνών, δικαιούμαι να έχω μια κόπια για αντίγραφο ασφαλείας... γιατι να πληρώσω ποσοστό στην τιμή του CD για πνευματικά δικαιώματα??? Δεν έχω αγοράσει νόμιμα τους ΧΥΖ??? πάλι θα πληρώσω δικαιώματα για το νόμιμο αντίγραφο που δικαιούμαι???

κλπ κλπ κλπ .....   

γενικά υπάρχει μια αρπακτική πολιτική και ο κόσμος αντιδράει.... Αν είναι κάτι που μ αρέσει πραγματικά με μεγάλη μου ευχαρίστηση να το αγοράσω νόμιμο όμως το cd του κάθε τυχάρπαστου και που το κάνω download, το ακούω μια φορα στα γρήγορα και μετά το πιο πιθανό το σβήνω γιατι το θεωρώ ανάξιο να πιάσει χώρο στο σκληρό μου.. 
μη με λες κλέφτη που το κατέβασα..... κλέφτης είσαι εσύ που θες τη δουλεία 3 ωρών στο studio παρέα με μια κακόφωνη να την αγοράσω 20 ευρώ.... 
Γιατί τα οπτικοακουστικά έργα μπορούν να πωλούνται όσο γουστάρει η εταιρεία και η γιαγια στη λαική αν πουλήσει το μαρούλι 20 λεπτά παραπάνω να την τρέχουν???

Εν κατακλείδι... οκ, παράνομοι όσοι κατεβάζουν αλλά κλέφτες και σεις εταιρείες μου... Τώρα πως γίνεται οι μεν να αντιμετωπίζονται πάντα σαν εγκληματίες και οι δεύτεροι πάντα σα θύματα αυτό ίσως να μην το καταλάβουμε ποτέ....

----------


## Οβελίξ

Η δισκογραφική δεν σε υποχρεώνει να αγοράσεις τίποτα. Ούτε ο Κάμερον υποχρεώνει κανέναν να πάει στο σινεμά ή να αγοράσει το DVD. Το ότι υπερτιμολογούν, ωστόσο, είναι γεγονός. 

Ομως, όπως λέει και ένα οικονομικό ρητό «σωστή τιμή για το προϊόν μου είναι αυτή στην οποία ο άλλος είναι πρόθυμος να πληρώσει». Οσο ο Κάμερον και η EMI βρίσκουν πελάτες στα 9 ευρώ το σινεμά και 20 ευρώ το CD (βρίσκουν, αλλά δεν θα βρίσκουν για πολύ) αυτή θα είναι η κατάσταση.

Συνεπώς, όχι, δεν είναι κλέφτες οι εταιρίες. Κερδοσκόποι ναι, υπερτιμολογούν ναι, πλουτίζουν ναι, αλλά δεν σου βάζουν και το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό. 

Στην τελική, τα συμφέροντά τους υπερασπίζονται σύμφωνα με το νόμο. Και έχουν απέναντί τους μια μάζα downloaders που λένε «είστε κλέφτες, είστε πάμπλουτοι, δεν σας πληρώνω». Ε, πρέπει να έχεις και ένα έρεισμα (νομικό, κοινωνικό) για να απαιτήσεις την ελεύθερη διανομή του Avatar πχ. Ως τότε θα αντιμετωπίζουν εμάς σαν κλέφτες. Και, σύμφωνα με τον νόμο πάντα, έχουν δίκιο. (το εξηγώ απλώς, δεν το δικαιολογώ)

----------


## kaloydis

> Και η τρομοκρατεία καλά κρατεί......
> 
> Είμαι σίγουρος πάντως πως από τα 850000 μέλη τα 2/3 δεν ξέρουν καν πως ήταν παράνομο να κατεβάζεις μουσική-ταινίες, τον υπολογιστή και τη σύνδεση τα πήραν για αυτό το λόγο και πως άμα πας να τους εξηγήσεις πως ήταν παρανομό θα σε κοιτάξουν με τεράααααααστιο βλέμα απορίας.....
> Οι υπόλοιποι ή απλά επειδή μπορούσαν να τα κατεβάσουν (ξέροντας πως είναι παράνομο) και ελπίζοντας πως δε θα συμβεί κάτι κακό ή είχαν αγανακτήσει από την επί χρόνια ληστρική πολιτική των εταιρειών και έτσι κατεβάζοντας ότι υπάρχει νοιώθουν πως παίρνουν λίγο το αίμα τους πίσω....
> 
> Το θέμα με τα πνευματικά δικαιωματα είναι πολύ μπερδεμένο κατά τη γνώμη μου.... 
> Και δεν είναι μόνο τα torrents.....
> 
> π.χ. Ανοίγει γνωστός μου καφετέρια και του έρχεται το κουστουμάκι από την ΑΕΠΙ 500 ευρώ... Μην τους ξαναπληρώνεις του λέω.. Θα τα πετάξεις όλα τα cd και θα βάλεις μονο 200-300 κομμάτια που κυκλοφορούν free (όχι παράνομα, δωρεάν κανονικα) και αστους...
> ...


Και σε μενα εχουν ερθει στην ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ που εχω καφετερια και μου ειπαν 500 ευρω δεν τους εχω πληρωσει ποτε και εχω ραδιο οποτε θελω τραγουδια να βαλω απο το 1997 που την εχω ανοίξει.

----------


## wnet

> Συνεπώς, όχι, δεν είναι κλέφτες οι εταιρίες. Κερδοσκόποι ναι, υπερτιμολογούν ναι, πλουτίζουν ναι, αλλά δεν σου βάζουν και το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό.


ναι η σωστή λέξη είναι "Κερδοσκόποι", έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## Anasazi

Επειδη μερικοι δε καταλαβαινουν αυτα που λεω...και ξερω ηδη 2 βιντεο κλαμπ στη γειτονια μου που ΝΟΙΚΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΑ dvd και δυστυχως για αυτους ΞΕΡΩ να τα ξεχωριζω (Μερικα σε ποιοτητα ειναι πραγματικα αθλια λογω συμπιεσης) αν τους καρφωσω και τους κλεισουν μεσα,αυτοι οι καποιοι θα με συγχαρουν ή θα μου λενε παλι οτι χτυπαω τον κλαδο?

----------


## wnet

> Επειδη μερικοι δε καταλαβαινουν αυτα που λεω...και ξερω ηδη 2 βιντεο κλαμπ στη γειτονια μου που ΝΟΙΚΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΑ dvd και δυστυχως για αυτους ΞΕΡΩ να τα ξεχωριζω (Μερικα σε ποιοτητα ειναι πραγματικα αθλια λογω συμπιεσης) αν τους καρφωσω και τους κλεισουν μεσα,αυτοι οι καποιοι θα με συγχαρουν ή θα μου λενε παλι οτι χτυπαω τον κλαδο?


χαχαχαχα έχεις κολλήσει με τα βίντεο κλαμπ ε? δεν έχεις και άδικο πάντως σ' αυτό που λες.

----------


## ares

Πάντως ελπίζω να προχωρήσει δικαστικά το θέμα, έτσι ώστε μέσα από τη δικογραφία να πληροφορηθούμε με κάθε λεπτομέρεια ακριβώς τους τρόπους που χρησιμοποίησαν οι διωκτικές αρχές για να τους εντοπίσουν και αν είναι σύννομοι, τι ακριβώς ισχύει στην Ελλάδα στην πράξη σχετικά με το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών και πως εφαρμόζεται πρακτικά, ποιοι πάροχοι συνεργάστηκαν και "έδωσαν" τους πελάτες τους στις αρχές και κάτω από ποιες συνθήκες, ποιοι κίνησαν τη διαδικασία και φυσικά, θα διευκρινιστεί δικαστικά η ερμηνεία των σχετικών νόμων.

Ειδικά για τους ISP που συνεργάστηκαν, θέλω πολύ να μάθω ποιοι ήταν.. και αν γίνει δίκη θα τα μάθουμε όλα, χαρτί και καλαμάρι.. και μετά θα ψάχνουν να βρουν συνδρομητές με μισοσβησμένο φακό μέσα στη μαύρη νύχτα.

----------


## trd64

> Ε, πρέπει να έχεις και ένα έρεισμα (νομικό, κοινωνικό) για να απαιτήσεις την ελεύθερη διανομή του Avatar


Εδώ είναι όλη η ουσία. Νομικά είμαστε παράνομοι. Κοινωνικά είμαστε νόμιμοι.

----------


## Zer0c00L

παντως πιστευω οτι οι περισσοτεροι αντιδρασαν για την αδικια που υπαρχει σε αυτο τον τοπο - την μη τηρηση των νομων (οταν τοσα σκανδαλα εχουν ξεσπασει στην χωρα απο το 80 και ουδεις ενοχος οδηγηθηκε στην φυλακη) οπως και για τον περιβοητο νομο ACTA που πανε να περασουν και θα εχει αποτελεσμα τον περιορισμο των δικαιωματων μας σε οτι αφορα το διαδικτυο (διοτι δεν μπορει ΑΛΛΟΣ να αποφασιζει τι θα κανω ΕΓΩ με την ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ που ΕΓΩ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ.)

οπως εχω πει και παλιοτερα αν τους ενοχλει τοσο πολυ το BANDWIDTH ας βαλουν χρεωνουν αναλογα με τι καταναλωνει ο καθενας μας δεν με ενοχλει να πληρωσω αν τρωω πολυ BANDWIDTH αλλα με ενοχλει ο ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ των δικαιωματων μου.

ουτε φυσικα το εχω παιξει ατομο "ταξης και ηθικης" αν εχω εγκληματισει ας με πιασουν (ας πιασουν τους αλλους πρωτα που καταχραστηκαν το δημοσιο χρημα κτλ και μετα ας συλλαβουν και τους πειρατες κτλ)

----------


## kostas007

> Επειδη μερικοι δε καταλαβαινουν αυτα που λεω...και ξερω ηδη 2 βιντεο κλαμπ στη γειτονια μου που ΝΟΙΚΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΑ dvd και δυστυχως για αυτους ΞΕΡΩ να τα ξεχωριζω (Μερικα σε ποιοτητα ειναι πραγματικα αθλια λογω συμπιεσης) αν τους καρφωσω και τους κλεισουν μεσα,αυτοι οι καποιοι θα με συγχαρουν ή θα μου λενε παλι οτι χτυπαω τον κλαδο?


θυμαμαι οταν το θεμα εδινε δωρεαν τα dvd του αρχοντα
ειχε παρει ο πατερας μου το ενα
η ποιοτητα ηταν απαραδεκτη,η εικονα ηταν 4:3 ! και ο ηχος στερεο... :Thumb down:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πάντως ελπίζω να προχωρήσει δικαστικά το θέμα, έτσι ώστε μέσα από τη δικογραφία να πληροφορηθούμε με κάθε λεπτομέρεια ακριβώς τους τρόπους που χρησιμοποίησαν οι διωκτικές αρχές για να τους εντοπίσουν και αν είναι σύννομοι, τι ακριβώς ισχύει στην Ελλάδα στην πράξη σχετικά με το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών και πως εφαρμόζεται πρακτικά, ποιοι πάροχοι συνεργάστηκαν και "έδωσαν" τους πελάτες τους στις αρχές και κάτω από ποιες συνθήκες, ποιοι κίνησαν τη διαδικασία και φυσικά, θα διευκρινιστεί δικαστικά η ερμηνεία των σχετικών νόμων.
> 
> Ειδικά για τους ISP που συνεργάστηκαν, θέλω πολύ να μάθω ποιοι ήταν.. και αν γίνει δίκη θα τα μάθουμε όλα, χαρτί και καλαμάρι.. και μετά θα ψάχνουν να βρουν συνδρομητές με μισοσβησμένο φακό μέσα στη μαύρη νύχτα.


δεν πιστευω οτι θα βγει τιποτα στην δημοσιοτητα (για ευνοητους λογους οπως δεν εχουν βγει και αλλα)

οπως ειπε ενα παλικαρι εδω βαση καποιων νομοθετικων θεματων που δημοσιευσε και τα επαληθευει και ο γνωστος διαδικτυακος δικηγορος η μονη αρχη που ειχε το δικαιωμα για ΑΡΣΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΥ ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟΥ και ΤΑΥΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ειναι η ΑΔΑΕ αυτη θα εδινε το οκ στον ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑ και στην ΕΛΑΣ για τα υπολοιπα δυστυχως απο οσα βγηκαν στην δημοσιοτητα δεν δικαιολογουν την ΑΡΣΗ του ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΥ ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟΥ και σιγουρα στα δικαστηρια εκτος απο γελια που θα πεσουν θα πεσουν και καμπανες και πιστεψε με θα ειναι περισσοτερες σε αυτους που παραβιασαν τους νομους απο οτι στους υποτιθεμενους διαχειριστες/συντονιστες/μελη του gamato.

οσο για την φημη περι παροχων ιντερνετ που εδωσαν στοιχεια η την εταιρεια παραγωγης η την ΕΠΟΕ συντομα θα δουν τι αντιχτυπο εχουν οι ενεργειες τους.

δεν πιστευω να μην υπαρχει ατομο που να μην σεβεται τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα ενος δημιουργου αλλα δεν ανεχεται να του κλεβουν και τα χρηματα μεσα απο την τσεπη καποιοι οι οποιοι (αμφιβαλλω αν εχουν ποτε κανει φορολογικη δηλωση)

----------


## Anasazi

Λίγα χρόνια υπομονή ακόμα που η νέα γενιά θα έχει μεγαλώσει με το Ίντερνετ και θα ξέρει πολλά περι downloading κτλ....και θα δείτε που θα πάνε τα CD,DVD,Video Club,δισκοπωλεία...  :One thumb up:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> θυμαμαι οταν το θεμα εδινε δωρεαν τα dvd του αρχοντα
> ειχε παρει ο πατερας μου το ενα
> η ποιοτητα ηταν απαραδεκτη,η εικονα ηταν 4:3 ! και ο ηχος στερεο...


ξερεις ποσα VIDEO/DVD CLUB δινουν αντιγραμμενα ακομα και τωρα (μην κοιτας που δεν μιλαω)

δεν εννοω φυσικα "μικρα μαγαζια" αλλα αλυσιδες 

η ποσα δισκοπωλεια?

για να μην σου πω οτι αν θελω ταινια που παιζεται στο σινεμα δεν χρειαζεται να περιμενω να βγει στο video/dvd αλλα αρκει να ξερω καποιον απο το σινεμα και θα την εχω την επομενη μερα ετοιμη σε dvd σαν να την αγορασα.

----------


## Anasazi

> για να μην σου πω οτι αν θελω ταινια που παιζεται στο σινεμα δεν χρειαζεται να περιμενω να βγει στο video/dvd αλλα αρκει να ξερω καποιον απο το σινεμα και θα την εχω την επομενη μερα ετοιμη σε dvd σαν να την αγορασα.


Αυτο δεν ηξερα οτι μπορει να συμβει ακομα....

----------


## Zer0c00L

> ναι η σωστή λέξη είναι "Κερδοσκόποι", έχεις δίκιο.


θα προσθετα οτι ειναι και "φοροφυγαδες" μιας και οι περισσοτερες απο αυτες τις εταιρειες αλλα και τα υποκαταστηματα τους αμφιβαλλω αν δηλωνουν τα κερδη τους (αλλωστε οπως και οι τραπεζες ως γνωστο)

----------


## psytransas

> θυμαμαι οταν το θεμα εδινε δωρεαν τα dvd του αρχοντα
> ειχε παρει ο πατερας μου το ενα
> η ποιοτητα ηταν απαραδεκτη,η εικονα ηταν 4:3 ! και ο ηχος στερεο...


Aφου δεν ηταν και ασπρομαυρο παλι καλα να λες...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αυτο δεν ηξερα οτι μπορει να συμβει ακομα....


συμβαινει αμα ξερεις το καταλληλο ατομο στο σινεμα (και δεν αναφερομαι σε "μικρο σινεμα" αλλα απο τα μεγαλα)

αμα ειδικα εισαι και ο κολλητος τοτε στο γραφει την ωρα εκεινη που προβαλλετε κιολας.

----------


## Anasazi

> συμβαινει αμα ξερεις το καταλληλο ατομο στο σινεμα (και δεν αναφερομαι σε "μικρο σινεμα" αλλα απο τα μεγαλα)
> 
> αμα ειδικα εισαι και ο κολλητος τοτε στο γραφει την ωρα εκεινη που προβαλλετε κιολας.


Να μου τον γνωρισεις να δικτυωθω να χτυπησω καμια γκομενα οταν βγει το Sex and the City 2  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Και σε μενα εχουν ερθει στην ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ που εχω καφετερια και μου ειπαν 500 ευρω δεν τους εχω πληρωσει ποτε και εχω ραδιο οποτε θελω τραγουδια να βαλω απο το 1997 που την εχω ανοίξει.


μην τους βαζεις ιδεες θα ελεγα εγω διοτι συμφωνα με την ΑΕΠΙ πρεπει να τους πληρωσεις εφοσον παιζεις μουσικη στο μαγαζι σου.

εισαι παρανομος εφοσον παιζεις μουσικη (ανεξαρτητα αν ειναι copyright η free) και δεν τους εχεις πληρωσει.

με καταλαβαινεις πιστευω (ο θειος μου εχει καφε-κρεπες κτλ) καθε μηνα ερχονται για το 500 αυτοι και η ΝΟΒΑ για αλλα τοσα μιας και παιζει και τηλεοραση (αθλητικα) εκτος της μουσικης τι μενει τωρα φανταζεσαι....

μετα πως να μην κλεισουν τα μικρα μαγαζια οταν δεν βγαινουν οικονομικα.

----------


## steli0s

> συμβαινει αμα ξερεις το καταλληλο ατομο στο σινεμα (και δεν αναφερομαι σε "μικρο σινεμα" αλλα απο τα μεγαλα)
> 
> αμα ειδικα εισαι και ο κολλητος τοτε στο γραφει την ωρα εκεινη που προβαλλετε κιολας.


Εχουν καμια σχεση τα εργα γραμμενα απο καμερα στον κινηματογραφο με τα dvd/bluray που κυκλοφορουν μετα; ΟΧΙ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Να μου τον γνωρισεις να δικτυωθω να χτυπησω καμια γκομενα οταν βγει το Sex and the City 2


αμα ηξερα καποιον ευχαριστως θα το εκανα (αν και ειμαστε λιγο μακρια) 

αλλα θα το κοιταξω μπας και βρω κανεναν γνωστο....που ξερεις (θα μας βγαζει και απο κοπο) 

αντε να το κατεβαζεις....να το γραφεις κτλ

ετοιμο και με το εξωφυλλο του (χαχα)

----------


## kostas007

> συμβαινει αμα ξερεις το καταλληλο ατομο στο σινεμα (και δεν αναφερομαι σε "μικρο σινεμα" αλλα απο τα μεγαλα)
> 
> αμα ειδικα εισαι και ο κολλητος τοτε στο γραφει την ωρα εκεινη που προβαλλετε κιολας.


αφου τα cinema δε παιζουν τις ταινιες ψηφιακα.αναλογικα ειναι με μπομπινα...
πως γινεται να τις γραψει ο αλλος σε dvd εκτος απο cam?




> μην τους βαζεις ιδεες θα ελεγα εγω διοτι συμφωνα με την ΑΕΠΙ πρεπει να τους πληρωσεις εφοσον παιζεις μουσικη στο μαγαζι σου.
> 
> εισαι παρανομος εφοσον παιζεις μουσικη (ανεξαρτητα αν ειναι copyright η free) και δεν τους εχεις πληρωσει.
> 
> με καταλαβαινεις πιστευω (ο θειος μου εχει καφε-κρεπες κτλ) καθε μηνα ερχονται για το 500 αυτοι και η ΝΟΒΑ για αλλα τοσα μιας και παιζει και τηλεοραση (αθλητικα) εκτος της μουσικης τι μενει τωρα φανταζεσαι....
> 
> μετα πως να μην κλεισουν τα μικρα μαγαζια οταν δεν βγαινουν οικονομικα.


α

καποτε ειχα διαβασει οτι ειχαν ριξει προστιμο σε ταβερνα επειδη ο μαγειρας μεσα ακουγε μουσικη απο ενα ραδιοφωνακι! :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εχουν καμια σχεση τα εργα γραμμενα απο καμερα στον κινηματογραφο με τα dvd/bluray που κυκλοφορουν μετα; ΟΧΙ.


οχι

τα εργα που ειναι με καμερα (ειναι γιατι καποιος ηταν με καμερα "κρυφα" γιατι απαγορευεται απο τους κανονες των σινεμα)

τα εργα που βγαινουν στο διαδικτυο και ειναι ποιοτητα DVD/BR φανταζεσαι απο που τα παιρνει το "γνωστο κυκλωμα" και τα διοχετευει στην αγορα.

----------


## Anasazi

> καποτε ειχα διαβασει οτι ειχαν ριξει προστιμο σε ταβερνα επειδη ο μαγειρας μεσα ακουγε μουσικη απο ενα ραδιοφωνακι!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

ΚΛΑΙΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ!!!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> αφου τα cinema δε παιζουν τις ταινιες ψηφιακα.αναλογικα ειναι με μπομπινα...
> πως γινεται να τις γραψει ο αλλος σε dvd εκτος απο cam?
> 
> 
> α
> 
> καποτε ειχα διαβασει οτι ειχαν ριξει προστιμο σε ταβερνα επειδη ο μαγειρας μεσα ακουγε μουσικη απο ενα ραδιοφωνακι!


εδω στο παγκρατι που μενω εριξαν προστιμα σε μαγαζια (καμια σχεση με μπαρ η καφετεριες επειδη επαιζε η τηλεοραση (σε μουσικο καναλι) η επαιζε το ραδιοφωνο τι μου λες τωρα)

δε σε καφετεριες η μπαρακια ασε..

εδω μεχρι και σε προποτζιδικα εχουν παει τα ατομα...

----------


## ares

> δεν πιστευω οτι θα βγει τιποτα στην δημοσιοτητα (για ευνοητους λογους οπως δεν εχουν βγει και αλλα)


Αν γίνει δίκη, θα βγουν τα πάντα. Τουλάχιστον στην αίθουσα του δικαστηρίου.. Θέλουν δε θέλουν.

----------


## odys2008

Χαχα προχθές κάνανε επίσκεψη στο γυμναστήριο που πηγαίνω από την ΑΕΠΙ, γιατί λέει παίζει ραδιόφωνο και αν ακούν πάνω από 3 άτομα είναι παράνομο....περιττό να πω τι ακολούθησε  :Medic:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> αφου τα cinema δε παιζουν τις ταινιες ψηφιακα.αναλογικα ειναι με μπομπινα...
> πως γινεται να τις γραψει ο αλλος σε dvd εκτος απο cam?
> 
> 
> α
> 
> καποτε ειχα διαβασει οτι ειχαν ριξει προστιμο σε ταβερνα επειδη ο μαγειρας μεσα ακουγε μουσικη απο ενα ραδιοφωνακι!


οτι αφορα την απορια σου (αν ειχα γνωστο μου μηχανικο προβολης θα σου ελεγα επ ακριβως πως γινεται) δυστυχως δεν εχω ομως και δεν μπορω να σου πω

παντως γινετε αυτο που λεω (αρκει να ξερεις ατομο)

για το αλλο που λες ελα απο το παγκρατι αμα θες να σε παω σε διαφορα μαγιαζια να ρωτησεις ποσα προστιμα εχουν φαει για ενα απλο ραδιοφωνακι

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Χαχα προχθές κάνανε επίσκεψη στο γυμναστήριο που πηγαίνω από την ΑΕΠΙ, γιατί λέει παίζει ραδιόφωνο και αν ακούν πάνω από 3 άτομα είναι παράνομο....περιττό να πω τι ακολούθησε


φανταζομαι τους βοηθησατε να "πηδηχτουν απο το παραθυρο"

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αν γίνει δίκη, θα βγουν τα πάντα. Τουλάχιστον στην αίθουσα του δικαστηρίου.. Θέλουν δε θέλουν.


στην αιθουσα του δικαστηριου σαφως θα βγουν ολα τα στοιχεια της δικογραφιας

προς τα εξω δεν θα βγουν.

----------


## arak

κοριτσια δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, υπαρχουν και αλλα!

----------


## ares

> στην αιθουσα του δικαστηριου σαφως θα βγουν ολα τα στοιχεια της δικογραφιας
> 
> προς τα εξω δεν θα βγουν.


θα βγουν, δεν εξαρτώμαστε πια από τους δημοσιογράφους αποκλειστικά.. Αυτό είναι το καλό με το διαδίκτυο. Θα τα μάθουμε όλα χαρτί και καλαμάρι.

----------


## Anasazi

> κοριτσια δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, υπαρχουν και αλλα!


...???

----------


## Zer0c00L

> κοριτσια δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, υπαρχουν και αλλα!


φανταζομαι οτι εννοεις 

υπαρχουν και αλλου για να κατεβασεις?

σαφως ποιος σου ειπε οτι εγω π.χ χρησιμοποιησα ποτε το gamato η αλλο ελληνικο δημοσιο τορρεντ τρακερ (υπαρχουν ιδιωτικης φυσεως τορρεντ τρακερς) με αξιοπιστο υλικο και ασφαλες - ιστοσελιδες - ftp κτλ

αμα θες να βρεις κατι υπαρχει τροπος αμα ξερεις την σωστη πηγη (και υπαρχουν πολλες σωστες πηγες αρκει να ξερεις να ψαχνεις)

εγω απλα οπως ειπα εξ αρχης με ενοχλησε ενα και μονο γεγονος για αυτο ειμαι μαζι με τα παιδια του gamato (και ολων οσων εκλεισαν) ανεξαρτητα αν ξανα ανοιξουν η οχι.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> θα βγουν, δεν εξαρτώμαστε πια από τους δημοσιογράφους αποκλειστικά.. Αυτό είναι το καλό με το διαδίκτυο. Θα τα μάθουμε όλα χαρτί και καλαμάρι.


μακαρι αλλα δεν το πιστευω οπως σου ειπα και εχω αναφερει και αλλες πολλες περιβοητες περιπτωσεις πειρατειας που ποτε δεν μαθαμε τι εγινε.

----------


## Gio Alex

Όταν ο βιντεοκλαμπάς μου έγραφε τις ταινίες για 4-5€ τότε τι γινόταν? Δεν ήταν κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Όταν ο βιντεοκλαμπάς μου έγραφε τις ταινίες για 4-5€ τότε τι γινόταν? Δεν ήταν κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας?


μα ειπε κανεις οτι τωρα δεν γραφουν?

οτι θες γραφουν τα video/dvd club ταινιες/παιχνιδια (οσα γνωριζω) αρκει να δωσεις το "μαρουλι"

----------


## Anasazi

Επιτρέπεται από το φόρουμ να ανοίξω ένα topic όπου θα γράφω sites για downloading ταινιων κτλ μεσω Rapidshare?  :Cool:

----------


## Gio Alex

> μα ειπε κανεις οτι τωρα δεν γραφουν?
> 
> οτι θες γραφουν τα video/dvd club ταινιες/παιχνιδια (οσα γνωριζω) αρκει να δωσεις το "μαρουλι"


Και μετά κλαίγονται ότι τους τρώει την δουλειά το παράνομο κατέβασμα...

----------


## Οβελίξ

Τα παιδιά που μεταφράζουν σειρές και ταινίες (σε sites υποτίτλων δλδ) έχουν καταγγείλει ότι κάποιοι βιντεοκλαμπάδες κατεβάζουν ολοκαίνουριες ταινίες προτού κυκλοφορήσουν σε DVD, κοτσάρουν υπότιτλους από αυτά τα σάιτ, καίνε τα δισκάκια και τα νοικιάζουν/πουλάνε. Ισχύει αυτό από όσο ξέρετε?

----------


## EvilHawk

> Επιτρέπεται από το φόρουμ να ανοίξω ένα topic όπου θα γράφω sites για downloading ταινιων κτλ μεσω Rapidshare?


όχι ...

----------


## Anasazi

> Τα παιδιά που μεταφράζουν σειρές και ταινίες (σε sites υποτίτλων δλδ) έχουν καταγγείλει ότι κάποιοι βιντεοκλαμπάδες κατεβάζουν ολοκαίνουριες ταινίες προτού κυκλοφορήσουν σε DVD, κοτσάρουν υπότιτλους από αυτά τα σάιτ, καίνε τα δισκάκια και τα νοικιάζουν/πουλάνε. Ισχύει αυτό από όσο ξέρετε?


Ισχυει και το εχω παθει ΕΓΩ ! ! ! !

----------


## nikoli13

To ξερω και εγω αυτο.
Το κανουν μερικοι.

----------


## tolis_01

Λοιπόν, επειδή βαριεμαι να τα διαβάσω όλα τώρα, απαντάω επιλεκτικά:
- Οι τσόντες υπόκεινται στον νόμο περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας.
- Τα video clubs, ναι, δίνουν σειρές με υπότιτλους από τα παιδιά του xsubs.
- Γιατί δεν τους κατεγγέλετε όσους βιντεοκλαμπάδες το κάνουν αυτό;

----------


## psytransas

> Τα παιδιά που μεταφράζουν σειρές και ταινίες (σε sites υποτίτλων δλδ) έχουν καταγγείλει ότι κάποιοι βιντεοκλαμπάδες κατεβάζουν ολοκαίνουριες ταινίες προτού κυκλοφορήσουν σε DVD, κοτσάρουν υπότιτλους από αυτά τα σάιτ, καίνε τα δισκάκια και τα νοικιάζουν/πουλάνε. Ισχύει αυτό από όσο ξέρετε?


Ισχυει και μαλιστα μερικοι ειναι τοσο αφελεις που αφηνουν και τα credits των μεταφραστων που βρισκονται σε αρχη/μεση/τελος της ταινιας.

........Auto merged post: psytransas πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> - Γιατί δεν τους κατεγγέλετε όσους βιντεοκλαμπάδες το κάνουν αυτό;


Να αφησει η ΑΕΠΙ και η ΕΠΟΕ τους ελεγχους σε προποτζιδικα, πατσατζιδικα, σουβλατζιδικα και να παει να ελεγξει εκει που πρεπει...

Το τι γινεται απο κοπιες στα sex shops ειναι κατι περα απο τη φαντασια εφοσον υπαρχουν και πνευματικα δικαιωματα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Και μετά κλαίγονται ότι τους τρώει την δουλειά το παράνομο κατέβασμα...


με συγχωρεις αλλα οπως σε ολα τα επαγγελματα υπαρχουν οι καλοι επαγγελματιες και οι κακοι δεν πρεπει να τους τσουβαλιαζουμε ολους στο ιδιο σακι.

αν υπαρχουν κακοι οφειλουμε να τους απομονωσουμε απο την κοινωνια και να τους αναγκασουμε να αλλαξουν επαγγελμα.

----------


## Anasazi

Όπως ανέφερα και πριν,έχει συμβεί με δικούς μου υπότιτλους αυτό.

Ε,αυτοί και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι "επαγγελματίες" αυτού του είδους...εύχομαι να κλείσουν και αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω.  :One thumb up:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Γιατί δεν τους κατεγγέλετε όσους βιντεοκλαμπάδες το κάνουν αυτό;


Γιατί σα συντεχνία έχουν καλούς δικηγόρους και θα πάει τσάμπα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τα παιδιά που μεταφράζουν σειρές και ταινίες (σε sites υποτίτλων δλδ) έχουν καταγγείλει ότι κάποιοι βιντεοκλαμπάδες κατεβάζουν ολοκαίνουριες ταινίες προτού κυκλοφορήσουν σε DVD, κοτσάρουν υπότιτλους από αυτά τα σάιτ, καίνε τα δισκάκια και τα νοικιάζουν/πουλάνε. Ισχύει αυτό από όσο ξέρετε?


ισχυει.

εδω επαιξε σειρα η ταινια θα σας γελασω (καπου την εχω γραψει αν την βρω (στα τοσα DVD και κασσετες θα φτιαξω ενα βιντεο και θα το ανεβασω στο youtube να δειτε αρχη και τελος) σε γνωστο τηλεοπτικο καναλι με υποτιτλους απο γνωστο γκρουπ.

(καποιος τους ξεχασε προφανως...)

----------


## Omega9

> *Ανεπιστρεπτί tzampa.gr...*
> 
> _Λώρη Κέζα_
> 
> Oι 850.000 επισκέπτες του www.gamato.info *κινδυνεύουν*. Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο δύναται να ασκηθούν διώξεις εναντίον τους. Οποιος κατέβασε έστω και ένα τραγουδάκι στον υπολογιστή του μπορεί να βρεθεί στο στόχαστρο των εισαγγελικών αρχών. Κλέφτης δεν είναι μόνο ο διαχειριστής μιας ιστοσελίδας που διακινεί ταινίες, μουσική, λογισμικό χωρίς την άδεια των δημιουργών, κλέφτης είναι και όποιος έκανε το σχεδόν αθώο κλικ για να αποκτήσει δωρεάν κάποιο προϊόν που κανονικά πωλείται. Ας περιγράψουμε όμως *το έγκλημα*..................



Μάλιστα..  έρχεται τώρα η Λώρη Κέζα {Παρένθεση: τι παίζει τέλος πάντων με αυτές τις Ελληνίδες και τα "περίεργα" δισύλλαβα προσωνύμια που υιοθετούν;  :Thinking:  Τι σόι όνομα είναι το "Λώρη"; Από που βγαίνει; Από την Πλώρη; Που το σκέφτηκε;; Έτσι τη βαφτίσανε; Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είδους συνομωσία υπάρχει από τις γυναίκες αυτές και υιοθετούν τέτοια ακατάληπτα δισύλλαβα, ίσως έχει να κάνει με ηχητικές επιδράσεις (έλεγχος συνειδήσεων). Αφού υπάρχει μια δημοσιογράφος της ΕΤ3 που γυρίζει σε χωριά και κάθεται στα καφενεία με τους κατοίκους, που την λένε "Μάρνη" (!!!) Τι είδους όνομα είναι το "Μάρνη"; Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είδους γυναίκα θα μπορούσε να θέλει να την φωνάζουν "Μάρνη". Κλείνει η παρένθεση}. Έρχεται λοιπόν η "Λώρη" τώρα, παρόλο που παριστάνει ότι γράφει ένα άρθρο που παρουσιάζει και τις δύο πλευρές, να τρομοκρατήσει στην ουσία περίπου 10% του πληθυσμού της χώρας! 

Ένας Χριστοφοράκος λοιπόν κυκλοφορεί με το κασκολάκι του και κάνει τα ψώνια του στη Γερμανία, αλλά ακόμα και αυτός/ή που κατέβασε ΕΝΑ (όπως επισημαίνει η "Λώρη") τραγουδάκι, πρέπει να φοβάται τη δίωξη του εισαγγελέα. Μα ναι, αφού είναι κατάπτυστος τζαμπατζής και έχει κάνει "έγκλημα". Δεν είναι Χριστοφοράκος, που προστατεύεται και προφυλάσεται από κάθε είδους βρωμερά καθήκια διαπλεκόμενα μαζί του. Η κάθε θεία λοιπόν που κατέβασε έστω και ΕΝΑ τραγουδάκι από το gamato απειλείται μέσα από τις εφημερίδες. Αλλά το κάθε βρωμερό καθήκι που έκλεψε και καταχράστηκε τα χρήματα της κάθε θείας, δεν απειλείται από κανέναν εισαγγελέα και κανέναν φρουρό υποτίθεται της τάξης και του νόμου. Τι σημαίνουν αυτά για το νομικό σύστημά μας. Νομίζω τα καταλαβαίνετε όλοι. 

Αυτό που κάνει πως δεν γνωρίζει η "Λώρη" και η κάθε "Λώρη" των μεγαλοεφημερίδων, είναι ότι η κάθε θεία, που και καλά θα συλληφθεί επειδή κατέβασε έστω και ΕΝΑ τραγουδάκι, μπορεί πολύ άνετα να πει το εξής: κ. εκπρόσωπε του κράτους που με συλλαμβάνεις για πειρατεία, σου καταγγέλω ότι σε κάθε δημόσια υπηρεσία του κράτους που εκπροσωπείς, παραβιάζεται ο νόμος για τον οποίο με κατηγορείς, σε κάθε υπουργείο, οι υπολογιστές, τα συστήματα, κτλπ, χρησιμοποιούν πειρατικά λογισμικά, μπορεί να μην κατεβήκανε από το gamato, αλλά σίγουρα αγορασμένα ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ. Απέδειξέ μου λοιπόν κ. εκπρόσωπε του κράτους, ότι εσύ το κράτος, ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ πουθενά αυτόν τον νόμο, και μετά έλα να μου ζητήσεις το λόγο.... εκεί είναι που θα πέσει πολύ γέλιο...









> Διαφωνώ σχεδόν σε όλα και μάλιστα με τον πιο κατηγορηματικό τρόπο.



Ω!, Τι Έκπληξη..   :ROFL: 





> Και εάν εγώ είμαι στον κόσμο μου φίλε μου που υποστηρίζω τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία και μικρομεσαία επιχείρηση στην Ελλάδα που δίνει και δουλειά στον κόσμο και ίσως δώσει και σε εσένα η στον φίλο σου αύριο μεθαύριο ε τότε εσύ είσαι στην καρακοσμαρα σου.


Last Chance, την τελευταία φορά που σου απάντησα και εκτενώς μάλιστα στο άλλο θρεντ, η απάντησή σου ήτανε "όλα αυτά για να μας πεις πως είσαι τζαμπατζής". Δεν ξεχνάω βέβαια, σου δηλώνω προκαταβολικά πως η συζήτηση με ένα άτομο σαν κι εσένα δεν αξίζει τον κόπο, απλά θα σου απαντήσω και εδώ μία ίσως φορά, για ακαδημαϊκούς και ψυχαγωγικούς λόγους. 

Ποιος θα μου δώσει δουλειά; Το βίντεο κλαμπ; Τόσα χρόνια γιατί σπούδαζα ρε φίλε νομίζεις, για να βρω δουλειά σε βίντεο κλαμπ;;; 





> Το θέμα είναι καθαρά κοινωνικό-οικονομικό.


Φυσικά.





> Εσείς νομίζετε ότι κάποιος όταν κατεβάζει τζάμπα κάτι από το νετ κάνει ζημιά μόνο στον βιντεοκλαμπα η αυτόν που πουλάει software?
> Πλανάστε οιχτρα. Τον κύκλο που κάνει το χρήμα στην αγορά τον έχετε υπόψη σας?


Μα αυτό λέμε, ότι τον κόσμο δεν τον ενδιαφέρει πια τι κάνει το χρήμα στην αγορά, το ψέυτικο χρήμα δηλαδή, αυτό που έφερε τον καπιταλισμό στην κρίση που ζούμε. Τον κόσμο τον ενδιαφέρει αυτό που από την φύση του πράγματι θα πρέπει να τον ενδιαφέρει: η προσωπική του ανάπτυξη, γνώση, ψυχαγωγία, ένωση με άλλους ανθρώπους. Δεν μπορείς με τίποτα να ξεχάσεις αυτό το άτιμο το χρήμα και τις ψευτοθεωρίες γύρω από αυτό ε;



> Το να εξηγώ τα αυτονόητα πραγματικά μου είναι πολύ κουραστικό και είναι σαν να κάνουμε μάθημα ξανά την Άλφα Βήτα αλλά κάποιοι από εσάς είναι τόσο άσχετοι με την σωστή λειτουργία τις αγοράς και τον υγιή ανταγωνισμό που φέρνει συγχρόνως την ανάπτυξη , που μάλλον αυτό πρέπει να γίνει…



"Υγιής ανταγωνισμός"...  ίσον άρρωστη καπιταλιστική ψυχασθένεια. Όταν υπάρχει οικονομικός ανταγωνισμός κάποιοι θα πεινάσουν. Και όταν κάνετε κάποιους να πεινάσουν, τότε προφανώς δεν θα ξοδεύουν λεφτά σε dvd και ανοησίες. Απλά είναι τα πράγματα.





> Το να μην σε νοιάζει εάν κλείσει το μικρό κατάστημα τις γειτονιάς σου δεν είναι κάτι μεμπτό αλλά όταν μείνεις και εσύ από δουλειά γιατί έκλεισε και η δική σου μικρή επιχείρηση τότε θα αρχίσεις να αναρωτιέσαι.


Για κοίτα να δεις, ως μικρό κατάστημα της γειτονιάς μου, εγώ σου το έχω ξαναπεί πως αντιλαμβάνομαι τον παντοπώλη, τον εφημεριδοπώλη, κτλπ. Το βίντεο κλαμπ είναι ο μικρός μεταπράτης της γειτονιάς μου και άρα δεν έχει κάποια σχέση με αυτό που λέμε παραγωγικό ιστό. Εγώ αν μείνω από δουλειά; Μα δεν είχα ποτέ δουλειά για να τη χάσω. Ούτε κεφάλαιο για να φτιάξω μια μικρή επιχείρηση. Ανταγωνιστικότητα σου λέει μετά και το "επιχειρήν". Άμα δεν έχει να φάει ο άλλος, και εσύ του λες να είναι "ανταγωνιστικός", δεν είναι αυτό το έσχατο όριο της ειρωνίας ενός εγκληματικού πολιτικοοικονομικού συστήματος; (όχι βέβαια, υπάρχουν και πολύ χειρότερα στάδια). Οπότε μη μου μιλάς σαν να είμαι και εγώ μικροεπιχειρηματίας, μικρομετραπάτης δηλαδή, με τη δική σου έννοια. 







> Εάν η μικρή επιχείρηση αναπτυσσόταν η Ελλάδα μας θα ήταν μια άλλη χώρα.


Σίγουρα. Αν στηριζόταν βέβαια σε τοπικές επιχειρήσης παραγωγής και βιομηχανίας-βιοτεχνίας. ΟΧΙ σε μεταπρατισμό που είναι και η ειδικότητά σας. Εϊναι δηλαδή αυτό που απαιτεί την ελάχιστη δυνατή προσπάθεια και τη μέγιστη αντιγραφή πρακτικών και λειτουργίας.





> Και κάτι άλλο που δεν κατάλαβα…Γιατί να κλείσει ένας ολόκληρος κλάδος με χιλιάδες εργαζόμενους για να κατεβάζεις εσύ τζάμπα? Και να το παίζεις έξυπνος? Ε είστε για γέλια και οι απόψεις αυτές δυστυχώς θα μπορούσε να τις αναπτύξει μόνο ένα δεκαπενταχρονο που εάν είδα καλά ήταν στην πλειοψηφία του στην πορεία στο σύνταγμα…


Εδώ από ότι φαίνεται ξαναγλυστράς στις γνώριμές σου "τοποθετήσεις"  :ROFL: 

Δεν μπορείς να γράψεις λογικά πράγματα για περισσότερο από μερικές παραγράφους, μετά απλά μου λές πάλι ότι το "παίζω έξυπνος" κτλπ... μα τι νομίζεις ότι είσαι, δάσκαλός μου στο δημοτικό;






> Το ξέρετε ότι εάν εκμεταλλευόταν οι έλληνες μικρομεσαίοι επιχειρηματίες δουλειές ξένων χωρίς κόπο και διοχέτευαν στην αγορά προϊόντα και έκανε κύκλο το χρήμα η Ελλάδα θα ήταν μια από τις καλύτερα αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες.


Εδώ τι εννοείς ακριβώς όταν λες να εκμεταλευόσασταν οι μεταπράτες "δουλειές ξένων" χωρίς κόπο; Γιατί βασικά αυτό κάνουν και όσοι κατεβάζουν. Στην πλειοψηφία δουλειές ξένων στούντιο του χόλιγουντ βλέπουν. 




> Δε βλέπετε μπροστά σας ρε γμτ? Δε βλέπετε ότι προσπαθούν να καταργήσουν τι μεσαία τάξη που αποτελείτε κυρίως από ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες?
> Με τι στάση που έχετε νομίζετε ότι αντιδράτε στο σύστημα αλλά στην ουσία γίνεστε ένα με αυτό.
> Αυτό θέλουν να στραφείτε στον μικρό επαγγελματία και να τον τελειώσετε μια και καλή κατηγορώντας τον μάλιστα κύριε Omega ότι φταίει για το κακό του σύμπαντος..
> 
> *Ξυπνήστε πριν είναι πολύ αργά….*



Είσαι τραγικός. Όταν μιλάς για μεταπράτες και εμπόρους να τους αναφέρεις έτσι, επειδή για την εφορία είναι όλοι "επιχειρηματίες" δε σημαίνει ότι ο κάθε επιστήμονας ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας είναι το ίδιο χρήσιμος στην κοινωνία με τον κάθε μεταπράτη/έμπορο/λαμόγιο που μόνο στόχο έχει το κέρδος.


Προσπάθησε να το συνειδητοποιήσεις. Η ψηφιοποίηση των δεδομένων σημαίνει ότι όλα αυτά είναι ένα τίποτα, ένας αέρας, ούτε καν αέρας, δεν είναι ταινίες, ούτε μουσική, ούτε αρχεία, είναι δυαδικός κώδικας που κυκλοφορεί πρόσκαιρα μέσα στα καλώδια, μπροστά σε μια οθόνη. Δεν υπάρχει κλοπή διότι δεν υπάρχει καν το υποτιθέμενο αντικείμενο της κλοπής. Αν αντίθετα, το κατεβάσεις, το βάλεις σε cd και το πουλάς για κέρδος, τότε πράγματι μιλάμε για χρήση του υλικού παράνομα, ΔΗΛΑΔΗ αυτό που κάνουνε οι βιντεοκλαμπάδες και οι μαύροι, εδώ και 10 τουλάχιστον χρόνια! ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ;;;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Προσπάθησε να το συνειδητοποιήσεις. Η ψηφιοποίηση των δεδομένων σημαίνει ότι όλα αυτά είναι ένα τίποτα, ένας αέρας, ούτε καν αέρας, δεν είναι ταινίες, ούτε μουσική, ούτε αρχεία, είναι δυαδικός κώδικας που κυκλοφορεί πρόσκαιρα μέσα στα καλώδια, μπροστά σε μια οθόνη. Δεν υπάρχει κλοπή διότι δεν υπάρχει καν το υποτιθέμενο αντικείμενο της κλοπής. Αν αντίθετα, το κατεβάσεις, το βάλεις σε cd και το πουλάς για κέρδος, τότε πράγματι μιλάμε για χρήση του υλικού παράνομα, ΔΗΛΑΔΗ αυτό που κάνουνε οι βιντεοκλαμπάδες και οι μαύροι, εδώ και 10 τουλάχιστον χρόνια! ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ;;;


απλα να προσθεσω οτι εφοσον ειναι "γνωστο το κυκλωμα της πειρατειας"

καποιοι δημοσιογραφοι εχουν βγαλει στην φορα πολλα πραγματα (αλλα καποιοι τους σταματησαν γιατι αραγε..)

(οπως ειπε ενας φιλος εδω αν τυχον κυνηγησουν αυτα τα "κυκλωματα" θα τους πονεσει.....

γνωστα τα μερη που αποθηκευονται "τεραστιες ποσοτητες υλικου"

γνωστα τα μερη που συσκευαζονται και γινετε η διακινηση τους

γνωστα τα μερη που γινετε η αναπαραγωγη τους και τα εξωφυλλα τους

γνωστα τα μερη που πωλουνται

γνωστοι αυτοι που τα διακινουν τοσα χρονια (μαγαζια και εμποροι του δρομου)

γνωστα τα αφεντικα που εντελως τυχαια εχουν "υψηλες θεσεις" σε εταιρειες λογισμικου/θεαματος και οχι μονο

γνωστο επισης οπως ειπε ο φιλος που σε ολα σχεδον τα εκπαιδευτικα ιδρυματα / δημοσιες υπηρεσιες/οργανισμους/υπουργεια/μεγαλες εταιρειες ειναι τιγκα στο παρανομο λογισμικο

γνωστο επισης οπως λεει και ο ελληνας ηθοποιος "σταυριδης" αμα κλεψεις λιγα πας μεσα - αν κλεψεις πολλα παιρνεις και παρασημο

ποιον δουλευουν ολοι αυτοι που προωθουν την πειρατεια γιατι ΑΝ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΣΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΝΟΜΟ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ-ΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΣ θα το ειχαν κανει απο το 1980 αλλα.....τα αποτελεσματα τα εχετε δει και θα τα βλεπετε για πολλα χρονια ακομα (ισως και να μην ζω....)

----------


## Anasazi

> Εδώ από ότι φαίνεται ξαναγλυστράς στις γνώριμές σου "τοποθετήσεις" 
> 
> Δεν μπορείς να γράψεις λογικά πράγματα για περισσότερο από μερικές παραγράφους, μετά απλά μου λές πάλι ότι το "παίζω έξυπνος" κτλπ... μα τι νομίζεις ότι είσαι, δάσκαλός μου στο δημοτικό;


A,και που εισαι ακομα!!!

Σε λιγο θα αρχισει *παλι* να λεει πως ολα αυτα ειναι υποκινουμενα απο σκοτεινα συμφερονται,οτι η νεολαια ειναι για κλαμματα,οτι αυτη ειναι η αρχη για την εδραιωση της κυριαρχιας των Illuminati κτλ...

----------


## Zer0c00L

αντε για να χαλαρωσουμε λιγο δειτε αυτο

----------


## kaloydis

εδω ο τιμοκαταλογος που βρηκα της ΑΕΠΙ : http://aepi.gr/images/pdf_aepi/timok...kos%202010.pdf

----------


## bromiaris

> εδω ο τιμοκαταλογος που βρηκα της ΑΕΠΙ : http://aepi.gr/images/pdf_aepi/timok...kos%202010.pdf



Είναι κατάπτυστοι..
Στα καφενεία του χωριού μου έρχονται  αυτοί οι καραγκιόζηδες της Α.Ε.Π.I. και ζητούν 20ευρα για ένα ραδιόφωνο που έχουν τα γεροντάκια και τους τρομοκρατούν λέγοντας τους ότι θα τους πάνε στα δικαστήρια…   :RTFM:

----------


## tolis_01

> Γιατί σα συντεχνία έχουν καλούς δικηγόρους και θα πάει τσάμπα.


Βγάλτε τα ονόματα τους τότε δημόσια να ξέρουμε να μην πατάμε στα εν λόγω βιντεο κλαμπς  :Smile:

----------


## bxenos

> εδω ο τιμοκαταλογος που βρηκα της ΑΕΠΙ : http://aepi.gr/images/pdf_aepi/timok...kos%202010.pdf


χιχι



> ΧΩΡΟΙ ΕΣΤΙΑΣΗΣ
> ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΗ ΜΕ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΑ ΜΕΣΑ


όταν τρώς σπίτι σου στην τραπεζαρία, πρέπει να πληρώνεις; :Laughing: 

καλά έχει πολύ μα..κία η υπόθεση!

----------


## DVader

Στον ANT1 λέγανε χτές ότι έχουμε φοροδιαφυγή με το gamato.info  :ROFL:  Ας γελάσουμε !!!
Και άλλες πορείες πρέπει να κάνουμε ....και αλλίως να κλειμακωθούν οι αγώνες !!!!

----------


## wnet

> Στον ANT1 λέγανε χτές ότι έχουμε φοροδιαφυγή με το gamato.info  Ας γελάσουμε !!!
> Και άλλες πορείες πρέπει να κάνουμε ....και αλλίως να κλειμακωθούν οι αγώνες !!!!



Αν δεν κατεβάζαν ότι κατέβασαν οι χρήστες του gamato δεν σημαίνει πως θα τα αγοράζανε κιολας για να πάρει το κράτος το φόρο του.... ουτε το 5% δεν θα αγοράζανε...

Επίσης το φόρο του το κράτος τον πήρε.... από αγορές σκληρών δίσκων, κενών dvd-cd, συνδέσεις στο internet, υπολογιστές.... που δεν θα αγοραζότανε αν δεν κατέβαζε (έστω και παράνομα) μεγάλο ποσοστό κόσμου.

Εγώ θέλω να κλείσουν όλα για κανα δυο μήνες. torrent-άδικα, rapidshare κλπ... να δούμε θα αυξηθούν τα κέρδη των εταιρειών, ο φόρος του κράτους και οι πωλήσεις της Julia????

----------


## Ronin

> Είναι κατάπτυστοι..
> Στα καφενεία του χωριού μου έρχονται  αυτοί οι καραγκιόζηδες της Α.Ε.Π.I. και ζητούν 20ευρα για ένα ραδιόφωνο που έχουν τα γεροντάκια και τους τρομοκρατούν λέγοντας τους ότι θα τους πάνε στα δικαστήρια…


Πρόστιμο 20000 ευρώ σε καφενείο χωριού επειδή είχε μέσα τηλεόραση - κλειστή!
 :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: jiakomo πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στον ANT1 λέγανε χτές ότι έχουμε φοροδιαφυγή με το gamato.info  Ας γελάσουμε !!!


Καταλαβαίνει κανείς την ασχετοσύνη του αντ1 και της Λώρη Κέζα όταν υπολογίζουν την φοροδιαφυγή σε δις ευρώ... λες και αν δεν υπήρχε το gamato θα τα αγόραζαν όλοι αυθεντικά!

Επίσης πολύ θα ήθελα να δω τους δικηγόρους τις ΑΕΠΙ να προσπαθούν να εξηγήσουν στους δικαστές πώς δουλεύει η τεχνολογία των torrent και πώς κατέβαζαν οι χρήστες χωρίς να υπάρχει ούτε ένα παράνομο αρχείο στον server του gamato.

----------


## 3lbereth

> Τα παιδιά που μεταφράζουν σειρές και ταινίες (σε sites υποτίτλων δλδ) έχουν καταγγείλει ότι κάποιοι βιντεοκλαμπάδες κατεβάζουν ολοκαίνουριες ταινίες προτού κυκλοφορήσουν σε DVD, κοτσάρουν υπότιτλους από αυτά τα σάιτ, καίνε τα δισκάκια και τα νοικιάζουν/πουλάνε. Ισχύει αυτό από όσο ξέρετε?


Eδω δε δίστασε ολόκληρο κανάλι να προβάλλει επεισόδιο του Supernatural με υπότιτλους απο το GreekTVsubs!
Mέρα παρα μέρα, το play μου στέλνει mail για dvd που ξεκινάνε απο 2,99 ευρώ και blueray με 10 (και τσάμπα delivery). Για να μην αναφέρω τα tv boxsets. Εννοείται οτι κάνω τακτικά παραγγελίες.
Πριν λίγους μήνες, το shop21 έκανε εκκαθάριση και έδινε όλα τα dvd με 3 ευρώ. Σφαγή έγινε! Αγόρασα καμιά δεκαριά τίτλους κι απο κει.
Και είπα να κάνω δώρο στη δίχρονη ανηψιά μου ένα CD των Mazoo & the Zoo. Επτά τραγούδια του τύπου "Έχω ένα παπαγάλο, Παπαπαπαπαγάλο" έκαναν 21 ευρώ!!!! Είμαστε σοβαροί;;; Δεν το πήρα, εννοείται...  :Smile: 
Έκανα μια επίσκεψη στο Fnac και βρήκα boxset των X-Files στη συμφέρουσα τιμή των 220 ευρώ. Sorry, αλλά το πήρα από το Amazon με 70 - και με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους!

Και μετά τους φταίει η πειρατεία! Μόνοι τους βάζουν τα χεράκια τους και βγάζουν τα ματάκια τους. Όταν έχω κάθε διάθεση να πληρώσω για κάτι, είναι ανάγκη να μου παίρνουν το σκαλπ? Γιατί στο εξωτερικό τα cd και τα dvd έχουν τα μισά λεφτά? Δεν έχουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα εκεί? Δεν αμείβονται οι καλλιτέχνες?

----------


## giwrgosth

> Βγάλτε τα ονόματα τους τότε δημόσια να ξέρουμε να μην πατάμε στα εν λόγω βιντεο κλαμπς


Όλοι το κάνουν, μην πατάς πουθενά

----------


## wnet

> Πρόστιμο 20000 ευρώ σε καφενείο χωριού επειδή είχε μέσα τηλεόραση - κλειστή!


ε .. εδώ τώρα είναι κλέφτες και όχι απλώς κερδοσκόποι...

----------


## giwrgosth

> Έρχεται λοιπόν η "Λώρη" τώρα...


Ξέρεις πολύ καλά πως δεν έρχετε η "Λώρη", αλλά έρχετε ο Λαμπρακομπομπολοτεγόπουλος, γιατί υπάρχει το σοβαρό ενδεχόμενο ο πολίτης να στραφεί σιγά σιγά στο νετ και να μην διαβάζει τις σαβουροφυλλάδες τους, οπότε μετά αν δεν τους διαβάζει πως θα εκβιάζουν μέσα από αυτές για να πάρουν τα δημόσια έργα ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλα δημόσια?
Το νετ είναι ο τάφος τους, σε ένα θάνατο αργό αλλά βασανιστικό.
Έκαναν όλοι πρώτο θέμα το γαμάτο, που κανονικά σε μια μικρή στήλη, πιο μικρή και από τα κοινωνικά θα την περνούσαν, για να φοβίσουν τον κόσμο. Απλά βρωμιάρηδες.

----------


## dhmk

*Anon,*

 Δεν χρειαζόταν να ξοδέψεις τόσο πολύ τον χρόνο σου για να επαναλάβεις (άσχετα με τις κατά περίπτωση λεπτομέρειες) κάποια κοινώς… επαναλαμβανόμενα εδώ και δεκαετίες.

Θεωρείς ότι ο Gates εγκατέλειψε την Microsoft για να γίνει επενδυτής εμμέσως μέσω φιλανθρωπικού ιδρύματος για να αποφεύγει φόρους; Θεωρείς ότι είχε ανάγκη κάτι τέτοιο; Μα τι απληστία… χαρακτηρίζει τον τρόπο σκέψης σου πια!!!

Σου μοιάζει για κοινός κερδοσκόπος;

Αναφέρθηκα σε συνέντευξή του που είχε δώσει πριν μερικά χρόνια (και όπως την θυμάμαι) όπου ανέφερε ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της περιουσίας του θα δοθεί στο ίδρυμά του, για τους σκοπούς του, ώστε  να "επιστραφεί στην κοινωνία". Και μόνο ένα μικρό μέρος στα παιδιά του για μια επαρκή οικονομική διασφάλισή τους. Κάτι που είναι σε σύμπνοια με το υπόλοιπο σχόλιο μου - το οποιο δεν έχει θέμα τον Gates.

Εκτός κι αν εννοείς ότι τα παιδιά του τελικά θα απαλλοτριώσουν το ίδρυμα και θα το βάλουν… στην τσέπη τους και αυτό είναι το μακρόπνοο σχέδιο του πατέρα τους – που μας τσάκισε όλους… λέμε.

Το βασικό είναι να κατέχουμε τουλάχιστον την «κοινή λογική».  Το να βάζουμε το κασετόφωνο με διάφορα κλισέ δεν διασφαλίζει σε καμιά περίπτωση ότι έχουνε ήδη... ξυπνήσει.

----------


## tolis_01

> Όλοι το κάνουν, μην πατάς πουθενά


Στα seven πχ που πήγαινα για καιρό, δεν είχε πέσει κάτι τέτοιο στην αντίλληψή μου  :Smile:

----------


## Anasazi

> Όλοι το κάνουν, μην πατάς πουθενά


Στα λόγια μου έρχεσαι!!!  :ROFL:

----------


## DVader

Για μένα δεν είναι το θέμα αν όλοι παρανομούν αλλά εμείς σαν χρήστες-πελάτες-καταναλωτές τι κάνουμε....
Γιατί τους επιτρέπουμε να μας τα κάνουν αυτά ?? Αρα φταίμε και εμείς ... Εμείς επιτρέπουμε να γίνονται αυτά.. Οσο ποιό γρήγορα καταλάβουμε ότι εμείς τελικά έχουμε την δύναμη στα χέρια μας τότε θα είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Anasazi

> Για μένα δεν είναι το θέμα αν όλοι παρανομούν αλλά εμείς σαν χρήστες-πελάτες-καταναλωτές τι κάνουμε....
> Γιατί τους επιτρέπουμε να μας τα κάνουν αυτά ?? Αρα φταίμε και εμείς ... Εμείς επιτρέπουμε να γίνονται αυτά.. Οσο ποιό γρήγορα καταλάβουμε ότι εμείς τελικά έχουμε την δύναμη στα χέρια μας τότε θα είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα !!!


Αυτο που δε καταλαβαινουν καποιοι ειναι οτι και με το να σταματησει να πηγαινει ο κοσμος σε ενα μαγαζι,παλι θα κλεισει.

Δεν ειναι το downloading το προβλημα.

Εκτος αν συζηταμε το ποιος τροπος απολυσης ειναι ηθικα σωστος...

----------


## DVader

> Αυτο που δε καταλαβαινουν καποιοι ειναι οτι και με το να σταματησει να πηγαινει ο κοσμος σε ενα μαγαζι,παλι θα κλεισει.
> 
> Δεν ειναι το downloading το προβλημα.
> 
> Εκτος αν συζηταμε το ποιος τροπος απολυσης ειναι ηθικα σωστος...



Μα σαφώς και δεν είναι το πρόβλημα εκεί ... Αληθεύει ότι η εποε κινήθηκε μετά από αίτημα της Τζούλιας..? :Thinking:

----------


## tolis_01

> Μα σαφώς και δεν είναι το πρόβλημα εκεί ... Αληθεύει ότι η εποε κινήθηκε μετά από αίτημα της Τζούλιας..?


Της εταιρίας Sirina. Απ'όσο ξέρω ναι. Πολλοί ελληνικοί trackers έλαβαν προειδοποιητικό e-mail πριν την καταγγελία.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Όλοι το κάνουν, μην πατάς πουθενά


Είσαι ψεύτης και κοινός συκοφάντης. Αν κάποιος κάνει παρανομίες το λιγότερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να μην ξανά πας και αν θες να λέγεσαι ενεργός πολίτης να τον καταγγείλεις. Η ΕΠΟΕ κάνει συχνά εφόδους σε videoclub και πολύς κόσμος έχει πληρώσει τρελά πρόστιμα (δεκάδων χιλιάδων). Στα χέρια του καταναλωτή είναι να κλείσει τους παράνομους και κακούς επιχειρηματίες.

........Auto merged post: giorgosgudelias πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Της εταιρίας Sirina. Απ'όσο ξέρω ναι. Πολλοί ελληνικοί trackers έλαβαν προειδοποιητικό e-mail πριν την καταγγελία.


Σιγά τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη της Syrina. Πίσω από τις εταιρίες διανομής (οι οποίες έχουν πλέον οριακή χασούρα) υπάρχουν μεγαθήρια της οικονομίας της Ελλάδος. Audiovisual-Βαρδινογιάννης, Sonypictures-Αλαφούζος, Village-Κοντομηνάς. Ανεξαρτήτου της οικονομικής επιφάνειας των συγκεκριμένων, οι εταιρίες τους που ασχολούνται με τον κινηματογράφο και το home entertainment βρίσκονται μετά από πολλές απολύσεις και μείωση εξόδων σε οριακή κατάσταση. Ήταν έτοιμες για κλείσιμο. Ο μόνος λόγος που κρατιούνται στην αγορά είναι για το ενδεχόμενο του video on demand, αλλά αυτό για να εξελιχθεί πρέπει πρώτα να εκλείψει(μειωθεί σημαντικά) το φαινόμενο της πειρατείας. Οι μέχρι στιγμής απόπειρες έχουν αποτύχει παταγωδώς(connextv,holtv on telecoms....). Σίγουρα ο λόγος αποτυχίας δεν είναι οι τιμές, αφού οι υπηρεσίες video on demand στο εξωτερικό κοστίζουν *πολλαπλάσια*. 

Για να δούμε την συνέχεια.....

----------


## giwrgosth

> Στα seven πχ που πήγαινα για καιρό, δεν είχε πέσει κάτι τέτοιο στην αντίλληψή μου


Ζήτησες αντίγραφο και σου είπαν ότι δεν κάνουν?  :Thinking: 



> Είσαι ψεύτης και κοινός συκοφάντης. Αν κάποιος κάνει παρανομίες το λιγότερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να μην ξανά πας και αν θες να λέγεσαι ενεργός πολίτης να τον καταγγείλεις.


Φυσικά και δεν ξαναπάτησα σε κανέναν από αυτούς. Κατεβάζω από το νετ και βρήκα την υγειά μου! Αλλά σε όλα τα video club και δισκάδικα που έχω πάει κατά καιρούς όλοι κάνουν αντίγραφα. Αν δεν το γνωρίζεις μάλλον ζεις σε άλλο πλανήτη.
Καταγγελία να κάνω που? Και πως? Να φάω τη μέρα μου για να στήσω ολόκληρο σκηνικό? Έχω πιο σοβαρά πράγματα να κάνω στη ζωή μου.
Επίσης πιο παλιά, τέλη δεκαετίας 90, αρχές 2000, έβγαζα χρήματα πουλώντας programmer και chip για xbox κλπ σε video club. Ήταν η εποχή που αυτά δεν υπήρχαν στην αγορά και τα κατασκεύαζα. Λες να τα ήθελαν για προσωπική χρήση?

----------


## Seitman

@ giwrgosth
Είσαι κοινός συκοφάντης... Ντα Ντα Ντα κακό παιδί. Να μην επαναληφθεί παρακαλώ...  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Έλεος. Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε από τα παπαγαλάκια...

----------


## Anasazi

> Είσαι ψεύτης και κοινός συκοφάντης. Αν κάποιος κάνει παρανομίες το λιγότερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να μην ξανά πας και αν θες να λέγεσαι ενεργός πολίτης να τον καταγγείλεις. Η ΕΠΟΕ κάνει συχνά εφόδους σε videoclub *και πολύς κόσμος έχει πληρώσει τρελά πρόστιμα (δεκάδων χιλιάδων)*. Στα χέρια του καταναλωτή είναι να κλείσει τους παράνομους και κακούς επιχειρηματίες.


Γι'αυτό στη γειτονιά μου σε μερικά δεν έχει γίνει έλεγχος ποτέ ή έχει γίνει "δήθεν" έλεγχος.

Ακριβώς το ίδιο σκηνικό με το ΣΔΟΕ είναι...  :Violinplaying:

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Καταγγελία να κάνω που? Και πως? Να φάω τη μέρα μου για να στήσω ολόκληρο σκηνικό? Έχω πιο σοβαρά πράγματα να κάνω στη ζωή μου.


Προφανώς έχεις πρόβλημα με τις προτεραιότητές σου. Τι είναι πιο σοβαρό από το να καταγγείλεις κάποιον που κλέβει εσένα, το κράτος, τους φόρους και τα δικαιώματα των δημιουργών? (αν και για τα τελευταία λίγοι ενδιαφέρονται από όσα βλέπω εδώ μέσα). 

Αυτή η νοοτροπία του «πού να τρέχω τώρα» δίνει το δικαίωμα στον κάθε απατεώνα -μικρό και μεγάλο- να κάνει τις ατιμίες του. Καθήκον του πολίτη είναι να επισημαίνει τον απατεώνα. 

Ολη την ώρα λέμε «ας πιάσουν αυτόν» και «ας πιάσουν τη διαφθορά» κλπ κλπ. Συγγνώμη, αλλά οι καταγγελίες πολιτών είναι το ισχυρότερο όπλο που μπορούν να έχουν οι ελεγκτικοί/διωκτικοί μηχανισμοί. Εκτός αν τους θεωρείτε εκ προοιμίου εχθρούς σας και όσους καταγγέλουν τους λέτε καρφιά. 

Το να μην ξαναπατήσεις δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα. Μπορεί να λύνει το δικό σου πρόβλημα αλλά δεν λύνει τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Το να μην ξαναπατήσεις δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα. Μπορεί να λύνει το δικό σου πρόβλημα αλλά δεν λύνει τίποτε άλλο.


Δε λέω ότι έχεις άδικο και είμαι από τα άτομα που έχω κάνει δεκάδες καταγγελίες σε διάφορους και δε τους τη χαρίζω σε κανέναν, αλλά για να κάνεις καταγγελία σε ένα video club ξέρεις τι θες? Άστα να πάνε!!! Θα φας 2-3 μέρες από τη ζωή σου να τρέχεις και στο τέλος θα βάλει ένα δικηγόρο που θα πει πως το αντίγραφο ήταν δικό μου και πολύ απλά το πήγα για να δει αν παίζει.
Αφού δεν υπάρχουν νόμοι και κράτος, τι ψάχνεις να βρεις?

----------


## Anasazi

> Προφανώς έχεις πρόβλημα με τις προτεραιότητές σου. Τι είναι πιο σοβαρό από το να καταγγείλεις κάποιον που κλέβει εσένα, το κράτος, τους φόρους και τα δικαιώματα των δημιουργών? (αν και για τα τελευταία λίγοι ενδιαφέρονται από όσα βλέπω εδώ μέσα). 
> 
> Αυτή η νοοτροπία του «πού να τρέχω τώρα» δίνει το δικαίωμα στον κάθε απατεώνα -μικρό και μεγάλο- να κάνει τις ατιμίες του. Καθήκον του πολίτη είναι να επισημαίνει τον απατεώνα. 
> 
> Ολη την ώρα λέμε «ας πιάσουν αυτόν» και «ας πιάσουν τη διαφθορά» κλπ κλπ. Συγγνώμη, αλλά οι καταγγελίες πολιτών είναι το ισχυρότερο όπλο που μπορούν να έχουν οι ελεγκτικοί/διωκτικοί μηχανισμοί. Εκτός αν τους θεωρείτε εκ προοιμίου εχθρούς σας και όσους καταγγέλουν τους λέτε καρφιά. 
> 
> Το να μην ξαναπατήσεις δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα. Μπορεί να λύνει το δικό σου πρόβλημα αλλά δεν λύνει τίποτε άλλο.


Όταν πήγαινα πρώτη λυκείου,έκλεψαν το κινητό ενός φίλου μου.

Πήγαμε στο τμήμα να το δηλώσουμε και το ανθρωποειδές εκεί μας είπε "Αφού ήσαστε 3 και ήταν 2 , ας τους δέρνατε".

Και άρχισαν να γελάνε και να μας δουλεύουν και τελικά μας είπαν να φύγουμε.

Και που θα τους καταγγείλεις...πολλά θα αλλάξουν...

----------


## zombie_wireless

Παίδες διαβάστε εδώ...



*Spoiler:*




			Oι 850.000 επισκέπτες του www.gamato.info κινδυνεύουν. Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο δύναται να ασκηθούν διώξεις εναντίον τους. Οποιος κατέβασε έστω και ένα τραγουδάκι στον υπολογιστή του μπορεί να βρεθεί στο στόχαστρο των εισαγγελικών αρχών. Κλέφτης δεν είναι μόνο ο διαχειριστής μιας ιστοσελίδας που διακινεί ταινίες, μουσική, λογισμικό χωρίς την άδεια των δημιουργών, κλέφτης είναι και όποιος έκανε το σχεδόν αθώο κλικ για να αποκτήσει δωρεάν κάποιο προϊόν που κανονικά πωλείται. Ας περιγράψουμε όμως το έγκλημα, για όσους τυχόν δεν κατέχουν την τέχνη της τζαμπατζοσύνης. Ενας έξυπνος τύπος και η παρέα του στήνουν μια ιστοσελίδα από την οποία διαθέτουν ό,τι ψηφιακό τραβάει η ψυχή μας. Θέλουμε να δούμε τα Οσκαρ προτού βγουν στο σινεμά; Τα έχουμε. Θέλουμε το ολόφρεσκο CD της Εϊμι Μακ Ντόναλντ; Το έχουμε. Ο διαχειριστής της ιστοσελίδας τα κερνάει. Πλην όμως πρόκειται για ξένα κόλλυβα. Δεν έχει καμία κολεγιά με τους δημιουργούς, δεν υπάρχει συμφωνητικό, απλά υφαρπάζει τα δημιουργήματα για να τα διαθέσει αφιλοκερδώς στον πλανήτη όλο. 

O έξυπνος διαχειριστής από τη μύτη πιάνεται. Για τη λειτουργία του gamato.info συνελήφθησαν έξι άτομα στην Αθήνα, στη Λάρισα, στην Πέλλα και στη Θεσσαλονίκη, με την κατηγορία της παράβασης του νόμου περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας. Η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος ασχολήθηκε με την υπόθεση ύστερα από μήνυση της Εταιρείας Προστασίας Οπτικοακουστικών Εργων. Υπολογίζεται ότι στα επτά χρόνια λειτουργίας της συγκεκριμένης ιστοσελίδας χάθηκαν πνευματικά δικαιώματα αξίας 1 δισ. ευρώ. Μία υποσημείωση: 

Δεν μιλάμε για τους Ρομπέν των ψηφιακών δασών αλλά για επιτήδειους που σφετερίζονται ξένο κόπο, και μάλιστα εισπράττουν έσοδα από διαφημιζομένους στην ιστοσελίδα τους. Ταυτόχρονα κλέβουν και την Εφορία, αλλά τούτο δεν είναι του παρόντος. 

Δεν χρειάζεται καμιά βαθυστόχαστη ανάλυση για τη δημοτικότητα τέτοιων ιστοσελίδων. Είναι συναρπαστικό να βρίσκεις τα πάντα μέσα από το κομπιού τερ: παλιές ηχογραφήσεις, σπάνια βίντεο, ακριβά παιχνίδια, σίριαλ της καλωδιακής. 

Γίνεται ακόμη πιο συναρπαστικό να χαρίζονται τα καλούδια. Στον αντίποδα, οι εταιρείες παραγωγής κάνουν τα πάντα για να μπουν στο μάτι των απλών ανθρώπων, κάνουν τα πάντα για να προκαλέσουν την κλοπή. Πωλούν σε αδικαιολόγητα υψηλές τιμές: τα CD δεν είναι πανάκριβα λόγω των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων αλλά λόγω της απληστίας των παραγωγών. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις ταινίες: τα DVD αλλά και το εισιτήριο είναι πολύ ακριβά σε συνάρτηση με τη μαζικότητα. Επιπλέον τα μεροκάματα των καλλιτεχνών είναι παλαβά. Ποιος θα λυπηθεί τους U2 που το 2009 είχαν κέρδη 108 εκατ. δολάρια; Ποιος θα συμπαρασταθεί στον Στίβεν Σπίλμπεργκ με κέρδη 80 εκατ. δολάρια τον χρόνο; Ποιος θα σκεφτεί ότι αδικεί την Εμα Γουάτσον που είναι 19 χρόνων και κάνει ετήσια σούμα 30 εκατ. 

απλά και μόνο επειδή έπαιξε στις ταινίες «Χάρι Πότερ»; Και για τον Μπιλ Γκέιτς με την περιουσία των 53 δισ. δολαρίων, τι να πούμε, ότι θα είχε τα διπλά αν οι χρήστες δεν αντέγραφαν τη δουλειά του; Εκεί ίσως βρίσκεται η εξήγηση της πειρατείας: όσοι αποδέχονται τα κλοπιμαία νιώθουν να απαλλοτριώνουν όλους αυτούς τους στουμπωμένους με χρήματα. 

Παρά τα δικαιολογητικά, η κλοπή παραμένει κλοπή. Πέρα όμως τις ηθικές αναστολές, οι συνθήκες είναι μη αναστρέψιμες. Οι 850.000 επισκέπτες του gamato.info θα κυκλοφορούν πεινασμένοι στο Διαδίκτυο ώσπου να βρουν άλλον πάροχο. Θα τον βρουν, αυτό είναι το μόνο βέβαιο. Θα βρεθούν και ο άνθρωπος και ο τρόπος για να διακινούνται τζάμπα όλα αυτά. Είτε το εγκρίνουμε είτε όχι, έχει συντελεστεί μια επανάσταση, με τους εξεγερμένους να αρνούνται να πληρώσουν. Η τεχνολογία είναι με το μέρος τους. Πληθυσμιακά υπερτερούν. Οσο κι αν τους κυνηγήσει ο εισαγγελέας, έχουν βάλει τη διακίνηση της τέχνης σε μιαν άλλη ρότα, ανεπιστρεπτί. Και για όσους κινδυνολογούν λέγοντας ότι θα καταστραφεί η μουσική και κινηματογραφική βιομηχανία με τέτοιες πρακτικές, υπάρχει απάντηση: η βιομηχανία ίσως καταρρεύσει, η τέχνη ποτέ.
		




Πηγή:Το Βήμα online

----------


## tolis_01

> Ζήτησες αντίγραφο και σου είπαν ότι δεν κάνουν?


Η αλήθεια είναι πως όχι, δεν ζήτησα (εξάλλου το αντίγραφο μπορώ να το κάνω και μόνος μου, οι υπολογιστές μας έχουν εδώ και χρόνια dvd-rw  :Razz:  ). Αλλά και σε άλλα βιντεο κλαμπ δεν έχω ζητήσει αλλά έχω δει τι γίνεται. Στα seven (Γρ. Λαμπράκη, Κερατσίνι -έχει κλείσει τώρα- και Π.Ράλλη, Νικαια) που έχω πάει αρκετές φορές δεν έχω δει να διακινείται πειρατικό dvd. Εκτός κι αν τα κρύβουν τόσο καλά πια (που τα δίνουν, στις τουαλέτες;  :Razz:  )

----------


## ares

> Όταν πήγαινα πρώτη λυκείου,έκλεψαν το κινητό ενός φίλου μου.
> 
> Πήγαμε στο τμήμα να το δηλώσουμε και το ανθρωποειδές εκεί μας είπε "Αφού ήσαστε 3 και ήταν 2 , ας τους δέρνατε".
> 
> Και άρχισαν να γελάνε και να μας δουλεύουν και τελικά μας είπαν να φύγουμε.
> 
> Και που θα τους καταγγείλεις...πολλά θα αλλάξουν...




Off Topic


		Θα σου πω μόνο το εξής : αν ποτέ σου κλέψουν το πορτοφόλι, μη κάνεις τον κόπο να το δηλώσεις, εκτός και αν είχες ταυτότητα μέσα, οπότε δήλωσε απλά απώλεια. Το ειρωνικό υφάκι του/της αστυνομικού μπορεί να σε κάνει να χάσεις την ψυχραιμία σου και να κινδυνέψεις να μπεις εσύ μέσα

----------


## sdikr

> Το οπτικοακουστικό υλικό δεν μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί με λογική open-source. Άλλωστε είναι one-off, μια και έξω.
> 
> *Η όλη ουσία της διαμάχης* έχει να κάνει με ένα μοντέλο διανομής "πνευματικών" ή "soft" προϊόντων το οποίο βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπο με μια νέα γρήγορης ηλεκτρονικής διασύνδεσης εποχή απέναντι στην οποία πεισματικά αντιστέκεται. Ίσως γιατί δεν έχει πεισθεί ότι μπορεί να βρεθεί ένα άλλο μοντέλο που να είναι οικονομικά βιώσιμο ή γιατί οι συνέπειές του θα σημαίνουν λιγότερα κέρδη από αυτά που είχαν συνηθίσει οι μεγιστάνες που δημιούργησε.
> 
> Η διαμάχη αυτή μόνο με ένα τρόπο μπορεί να λυθεί προς όφελος αυτού του μοντέλου και των συμφερόντων που έχει διαμορφώσει και στην βιομηχανία αλλά και σε κρατικό επίπεδο:
> 
> Να καταργηθεί το Internet. Αλλά αυτό κανείς δεν το σκέπτεται αλλά αντίθετα υπάρχει και η τάση νομοθεσιών που θα χαρακτηρίζουν την διασύνδεση ως βασικό αγαθό που δεν μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί από κανένα και το οποίο η κάθε κοινωνία πρέπει να το παρέχει, π.χ. όπως την "δωρεάν παιδεία" κτλ. Όλοι ξέρουμε πλέον πολύ καλά ότι πρέπει να στήσουμε το μέλλον μας πάνω στο Internet.
> 
> Από την άλλη όλες οι προσπάθειες θωράκισης των soft προϊόντων έχουν αποτύχει. Π.χ. το BluRay παρά το πολυδιαφημισμένο σύστημα προστασίας του έσπασε στο πι και φι, σαν να μην υπήρξε ποτέ.
> ...


Και γιατί τότε έσυ ζητάς  1000 ευρώ τον μήνα για να κάνεις κάτι που θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις με 10;

Γιατί κάποιος να προσπαθήσει να γίνει ηθοποιός, σκηνοθέτης  κλπ  αν θα μπορούσε απλά να κάθεται και να τα έχει όλα,  κουπόνια μήπως; 

Δεν μου άρεσε λέει η τάδε ταίνια, δεν είχε πολλά εφέ .......

Το περίεργο είναι οτι εμείς θέλουμε να πάρουμε όσα ποιο πολλά μπορούμε,  (αλήθεια ποιος θα τα πληρώσει; )  αλλά να μην πληρώνουμε τίποτα.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Παίδες διαβάστε εδώ...


Μια σελίδα πίσω είναι. 



> Η αλήθεια είναι πως όχι, δεν ζήτησα (εξάλλου το αντίγραφο μπορώ να το κάνω και μόνος μου, οι υπολογιστές μας έχουν εδώ και χρόνια dvd-rw  ). Αλλά και σε άλλα βιντεο κλαμπ δεν έχω ζητήσει αλλά έχω δει τι γίνεται. Στα seven (Γρ. Λαμπράκη, Κερατσίνι -έχει κλείσει τώρα- και Π.Ράλλη, Νικαια) που έχω πάει αρκετές φορές δεν έχω δει να διακινείται πειρατικό dvd. Εκτός κι αν τα κρύβουν τόσο καλά πια (που τα δίνουν, στις τουαλέτες;  )


Ε καλά δεν είναι και ναρκωτικά να τα κρύβουν! Ούτε τα δίνουν σε σακούλες με νεκροκεφαλή  :Razz: 
Δε λέω πως είναι όλοι ίδιοι, σαφώς και θα υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις, αλλά πιστέυω πως το 90% από κόπιες βγάζει το ψωμί του.

----------


## DVader

> Παίδες διαβάστε εδώ...
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Σκέφτηκε η κυρία ότι κανείς δεν θα έβλεπε ποτέ κάποιες ταινίες αν δεν τις κατέβαζε..? Μα τι λέμε τώρα.... Ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο .... Δεν χάνονται καθόλου λεφτά...  Επειδή θίχτηκε η Σειρήνα έγινε όλο το σκηνικό !!! Ολα τα άλλα είναι μαρούλια !! :One thumb up:

----------


## sotos65

> Και γιατί τότε έσυ ζητάς  1000 ευρώ τον μήνα για να κάνεις κάτι που θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις με 10;
> 
> Γιατί κάποιος να προσπαθήσει να γίνει ηθοποιός, σκηνοθέτης  κλπ  αν θα μπορούσε απλά να κάθεται και να τα έχει όλα,  κουπόνια μήπως; 
> 
> Δεν μου άρεσε λέει η τάδε ταίνια, δεν είχε πολλά εφέ .......
> 
> Το περίεργο είναι οτι εμείς θέλουμε να πάρουμε όσα ποιο πολλά μπορούμε,  (αλήθεια ποιος θα τα πληρώσει; )  αλλά να μην πληρώνουμε τίποτα.


Δηλαδή μια αμοιβή 50.000.000 δολαρίων σε ένα ηθοποιό για μια ταινία είναι εύλογη αμοιβή κατά τη γνώμη σου. Όπως τα 100.000.000 ευρώ για έναν ποδοσφαιριστή ή ένα μπασκετμπολίστα. Ναι ξέρω, θα φέρουν τα λεφτά πίσω, αλλά πως; Με υπερτίμηση των υπηρεσιών που θα αγοράσουν οι χρήστες, ακριβότερα εισιτήρια κινηματογράφου, αγώνων, δικαιωμάτων για dvd, τηλεόραση, συνδρομητικά κανάλια, αυξημένο κόστος διαφήμισης.

----------


## Dark-Side

> Σκέφτηκε η κυρία ότι κανείς δεν θα έβλεπε ποτέ κάποιες ταινίες αν δεν τις κατέβαζε..? Μα τι λέμε τώρα.... Ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο .... Δεν χάνονται καθόλου λεφτά...  Επειδή θίχτηκε η Σειρήνα έγινε όλο το σκηνικό !!! Ολα τα άλλα είναι μαρούλια !!


Αυτήν την σειρήνα πως θα γίνει να την κλείσουμε?Μάθαμε τελικά αν εμπλέκεται κάποιος ISP?

----------


## sdikr

> Όταν ο βιντεοκλαμπάς μου έγραφε τις ταινίες για 4-5€ τότε τι γινόταν? Δεν ήταν κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας?


Ναι είναι, εσύ τι έκανες για αυτό;
πέραν απο το να πείς εντάξει αντί να δώσω  20 ευρώ έδωσα 5   :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δηλαδή μια αμοιβή 50.000.000 δολαρίων σε ένα ηθοποιό για μια ταινία είναι εύλογη αμοιβή κατά τη γνώμη σου. Όπως τα 100.000.000 ευρώ για έναν ποδοσφαιριστή ή ένα μπασκετμπολίστα. Ναι ξέρω, θα φέρουν τα λεφτά πίσω, αλλά πως; Με υπερτίμηση των υπηρεσιών που θα αγοράσουν οι χρήστες, ακριβότερα εισιτήρια κινηματογράφου, αγώνων, δικαιωμάτων για dvd, τηλεόραση, συνδρομητικά κανάλια, αυξημένο κόστος διαφήμισης.


Οχι δεν το θεωρώ εύλογο,  αλλά βρίσκουν και τα κάνουν,  το να το "κλεβει"¨ κάποιος απλά τους λεεί θα μπορούσες να έχεις και παραπάνω

----------


## sotos65

> Οχι δεν το θεωρώ εύλογο,  αλλά βρίσκουν και τα κάνουν,  το να το "κλεβει"¨ κάποιος απλά τους λεεί θα μπορούσες να έχεις και παραπάνω


Μάλλον λάθος το καταλαβαίνουν τότε, διότι όταν κάποιος το "κλέβει" μάλλον σε χαμηλότερη τιμή θα ήθελε το προϊόν που παράγουν. Η αύξηση του κόστους παραγωγής δίνοντας ακόμα μεγαλύτερες αμοιβές θα έχει συνέπεια την αύξηση του κόστους και των υπηρεσιών που αγοράζει ο τελικός χρήστης και αυτό με την σειρά του θα οδηγήσει σε ακόμα μεγαλύτερη "κλοπή"...

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Το σωστό είναι αυτό που ειπώθηκε πιο πριν. Φόρος πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων ανά σύνδεση. Ας μας χρεώνουν πχ 10-30 ευρώ ανά σύνδεση (πχ +10 ευρώ για 2Mbit, +20 ευρώ για 2-24Mbit, +30 ευρώ για VDSL) για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και ας μας αφήνουν να τα κατεβάζουμε. Έτσι και αλλιώς όποιος θέλει να έχει hard copy μιας καλής ταινίας μπορεί να το αγοράσει. Έτσι δεν θα μας τα @@ συνέχεια. Μην ξεχνάτε πως πληρώνουμε πνευματικά δικαιώματα και στα αποθηκευτικά μέσα που αγοράζουμε.

----------


## sdikr

> Μάλλον λάθος το καταλαβαίνουν τότε, διότι όταν κάποιος το "κλέβει" μάλλον σε χαμηλότερη τιμή θα ήθελε το προϊόν που παράγουν. Η αύξηση του κόστους παραγωγής δίνοντας ακόμα μεγαλύτερες αμοιβές θα έχει συνέπεια την αύξηση του κόστους και των υπηρεσιών που αγοράζει ο τελικός χρήστης και αυτό με την σειρά του θα οδηγήσει σε ακόμα μεγαλύτερη "κλοπή"...


Αυτός ο κάποιος που το κλέβει και 0.0001  να έκανε  πάλι θα το έκλεβε.

το σωστό είναι,  δεν σου αρέσει κάτι, δεν το αγοράζεις, δεν το κλέβεις

----------


## dhmk

> Και γιατί τότε έσυ ζητάς  1000 ευρώ τον μήνα για να κάνεις κάτι που θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις με 10;
> 
> Γιατί κάποιος να προσπαθήσει να γίνει ηθοποιός, σκηνοθέτης  κλπ  αν θα μπορούσε απλά να κάθεται και να τα έχει όλα,  κουπόνια μήπως; 
> 
> Δεν μου άρεσε λέει η τάδε ταίνια, δεν είχε πολλά εφέ .......
> 
> Το περίεργο είναι οτι εμείς θέλουμε να πάρουμε όσα ποιο πολλά μπορούμε,  (αλήθεια ποιος θα τα πληρώσει; )  αλλά να μην πληρώνουμε τίποτα.


Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες το πνεύμα του κειμένου. Το πιο πιθανό, δεν το διάβασες καν. Τι σχέση έχει μια δουλειά μισθωτού (όπως φαίνεται ότι υπονοείς με τα 1000 ευρώ) με μια αμοιβή 10 εκατ για δυο-τρείς μήνες;

Μπορεί να ζήσει κανείς με 10 ευρώ τον μήνα; Θα μας τρελλάνεις; Πως θα μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι για ένα μήνα μόνο για... 10 ευρώ;

Τα κουπόνια που κολάνε;

----------


## sotos65

> Αυτός ο κάποιος που το κλέβει και 0.0001  να έκανε  πάλι θα το έκλεβε.


Γενικεύεις. Ο καθένας μπορεί να αγοράσει όταν "η τιμή είναι σωστή", αλλά και ο τρόπος να πληρώσεις (διότι και αυτό είναι παράγοντας) δεν σε βάζει σε επίπονες διαδικασίες...

----------


## sdikr

> Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες το πνεύμα του κειμένου. Το πιο πιθανό, δεν το διάβασες καν. Τι σχέση έχει μια δουλειά μισθωτού (όπως φαίνεται ότι υπονοείς με τα 1000 ευρώ) με μια αμοιβή 10 εκατ για δυο-τρείς μήνες;
> 
> Μπορεί να ζήσει κανείς με 10 ευρώ τον μήνα; Θα μας τρελλάνεις; Πως θα μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι για ένα μήνα μόνο για... 10 ευρώ;
> 
> Τα κουπόνια που κολάνε;


Για να φτάσει αυτός ο κάποιος να λαμβάνει τα 10εκ,  πέρασε  και απο το να πληρώνει ο ίδιος για να γίνει όνομα.

το τι σχέση έχει η δουλειά μισθώτου στο αφήνω να το σκεφτείς λίγο παραπάνω,  θα μπορούσε και ο ηθοποιός να το έκανε αυτό και απλά δεν θα είχε ταινίες για να αγοράσεις -

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γενικεύεις. Ο καθένας μπορεί να αγοράσει όταν "η τιμή είναι σωστή", αλλά και ο τρόπος να πληρώσεις (διότι και αυτό είναι παράγοντας) δεν σε βάζει σε επίπονες διαδικασίες...


Ναι να αγοράσει όταν είναι σωστές,  μαζί σου,  να μην κλέψει όμως και να μην κάνει  διαμαρτυρία γιατι του σταματήσαν το εύκολο κλέψιμο, 

Δηλαδή για εσένα το σωστό είναι,  δεν μου αρέσει το πόσο που χρεώνεις,  οπότε θα στο κλέψω;   ή  δεν μου αρέσει αυτό που κάνεις οπότε δεν θα το αγοράσω; 

οι επίπονες διαδικασίες  είναι αποτέλεσμα  αυτού που δεν θέλει ποτε να το αγοράσει απλά να το έχει  Τζαμπα

----------


## sotos65

> Για να φτάσει αυτός ο κάποιος να λαμβάνει τα 10εκ,  πέρασε  και απο το να πληρώνει ο ίδιος για να γίνει όνομα.


Ή απλά ήταν .ω.φαρδος, και του έκατσε. Ξέρεις πόσοι ηθοποιοί υπάρχουν που θα μπορούσαν να παίξουν ακριβώς το ίδιο με πολλά από τα ονόματα που παίρνουν αυτά τα λεφτά; Ειδικά στην Αμερική, χιλιάδες...




> το τι σχέση έχει η δουλειά μισθώτου στο αφήνω να το σκεφτείς λίγο παραπάνω,  θα μπορούσε και ο ηθοποιός να το έκανε αυτό και απλά δεν θα είχε ταινίες για να αγοράσεις -


Από το ένα άκρο στο άλλο πας, δεν είπε κανείς οι συγκεκριμένοι ηθοποιοί να παίρνουν 1000€ το μήνα, αλλά όχι και 50.000.000 για μια δουλειά μερικών μηνών! Δηλαδή τι θα πάθαινε αν έπαιρνε 1, 2, 5 εκατομμύρια, θα έπεφτε η βίλα έξω;

----------


## Anasazi

> Για να φτάσει αυτός ο κάποιος να λαμβάνει τα 10εκ,  πέρασε  και απο το να πληρώνει ο ίδιος για να γίνει όνομα.


Ξέρω προσωπικά 2 καλλιτέχνες που δεν έχουν πληρώσει τίποτα για να γίνουν διάσημοι και τώρα έχουν σπίτια,κότερο,κτλ.

Και τους φταίει η πειρατεία όταν παίρνουν 50.000€ για ένα live...  :Violinplaying:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=715
Και έτσι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## sdikr

> Ή απλά ήταν .ω.φαρδος, και του έκατσε. Ξέρεις πόσοι ηθοποιοί υπάρχουν που θα μπορούσαν να παίξουν ακριβώς το ίδιο με πολλά από τα ονόματα που παίρνουν αυτά τα λεφτά; Ειδικά στην Αμερική, χιλιάδες...
> 
> 
> 
> Από το ένα άκρο στο άλλο πας, δεν είπε κανείς οι συγκεκριμένοι ηθοποιοί να παίρνουν 1000€ το μήνα, αλλά όχι και 50.000.000 για μια δουλειά μερικών μηνών! Δηλαδή τι θα πάθαινε αν έπαιρνε 1, 2, 5 εκατομμύρια, θα έπεφτε η βίλα έξω;



Γιατί δεν γίνεσαι τότε ηθοποιός;

----------


## sotos65

> Ναι να αγοράσει όταν είναι σωστές,  μαζί σου,  να μην κλέψει όμως και να μην κάνει  διαμαρτυρία γιατι του σταματήσαν το εύκολο κλέψιμο, 
> 
> Δηλαδή για εσένα το σωστό είναι,  δεν μου αρέσει το πόσο που χρεώνεις,  οπότε θα στο κλέψω;   ή  δεν μου αρέσει αυτό που κάνεις οπότε δεν θα το αγοράσω; 
> 
> οι επίπονες διαδικασίες  είναι αποτέλεσμα  αυτού που δεν θέλει ποτε να το αγοράσει απλά να το έχει  Τζαμπα


Ξαναγυρίζουμε πάλι στην ίδια ατέρμονη συζήτηση περί κλεψιάς, κλπ. Άστο, έχει γίνει τόσες φορές που βαριέμαι να ξαναμπώ...

----------


## sdikr

> Ξέρω προσωπικά 2 καλλιτέχνες που δεν έχουν πληρώσει τίποτα για να γίνουν διάσημοι και τώρα έχουν σπίτια,κότερο,κτλ.
> 
> Και τους φταίει η πειρατεία όταν παίρνουν 50.000€ για ένα live...


Για να φτάσουν να λαμβάνουν 50.000 για ένα Live  περάσαν  απο κάπου,  έτσι δεν είναι;
εκτός αν ζηλέυεις  που εσύ δεν το κατάφερες 

ΥΓ ξέρω πόλλους που δεν έχουν καν σύνταξη πλέον

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ξαναγυρίζουμε πάλι στην ίδια ατέρμονη συζήτηση περί κλεψιάς, κλπ. Άστο, έχει γίνει τόσες φορές που βαριέμαι να ξαναμπώ...


Μα είναι κλεψιά,  άσχετα αν δεν σου αρέσει

----------


## sotos65

> Γιατί δεν γίνεσαι τότε ηθοποιός;


Γιατί εγώ δεν είμαι καλός ηθοποιός, ούτε τραγουδιστής. Το επιχείρημα σου τι νόημα έχει, αρνείσαι ότι για κάθε μεγάλο όνομα του Χόλυγουντ υπάρχουν χιλιάδες άλλοι από πίσω, και πολλοί από αυτούς δεν έχουν τίποτα να ζηλέψουν, απλά δεν βρέθηκαν στο σωστό μέρος, στη σωστή ώρα, δεν είχαν τις σωστές γνωριμίες, ή απλά ήταν άτυχοι;

........Auto merged post: sotos65 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Για να φτάσουν να λαμβάνουν 50.000 για ένα Live  περάσαν  απο κάπου,  έτσι δεν είναι;
> εκτός αν ζηλέυεις  που εσύ δεν το κατάφερες 
> 
> ΥΓ ξέρω πόλλους που δεν έχουν καν σύνταξη πλέον
> 
> ........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Μα είναι κλεψιά,  άσχετα αν δεν σου αρέσει


Ζήτω οι κλέφτες λοιπόν...  :Razz:

----------


## dhmk

*sdikr,*

Χαλάρωσε. Το σχόλιο μου, στο οποίο αναφέρθηκες, μιλούσε για την δυναμική μιας πραγματικότητας και όχι για την οποιαδήποτε ιδεολογία κλοπής ή ότι άλλο.

Μια και το Internet δεν μπορεί να καταργηθεί, το ακριβώς αντίθετο θα συμβεί, διάφορα μοντέλα διανομής προϊόντων αναγκαστικά θα αλλάξουν για να προσαρμοστούν στην νέα πραγματικότητα.

Και αυτό στο οποίο θα προσαρμοστούν δεν είναι καν μια πρόβλεψη για το μέλλον. Ήδη συμβαίνει.

----------


## Anasazi

> Για να φτάσουν να λαμβάνουν 50.000 για ένα Live  περάσαν  απο κάπου,  έτσι δεν είναι;
> εκτός αν ζηλέυεις  που εσύ δεν το κατάφερες 
> 
> ΥΓ ξέρω πόλλους που δεν έχουν καν σύνταξη πλέον


Ζηλεύω τρομερά,ναι....αυτό είναι το ονειρό μου εμένα.Να γίνω διασκεδαστής.  :ROFL: 

Και ναι,πέρασαν...! 

Ενδεικτικά να αναφέρω ότι πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος τραγουδιστής στο χωριό μου παίρνει 600 ευρώ τη βραδιά.

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί εγώ δεν είμαι καλός ηθοποιός, ούτε τραγουδιστής. Το επιχείρημα σου τι νόημα έχει, αρνείσαι ότι για κάθε μεγάλο όνομα του Χόλυγουντ υπάρχουν χιλιάδες άλλοι από πίσω, και πολλοί από αυτούς δεν έχουν τίποτα να ζηλέψουν, απλά δεν βρέθηκαν στο σωστό μέρος, στη σωστή ώρα, δεν είχαν τις σωστές γνωριμίες, ή απλά ήταν άτυχοι;
> 
> ........Auto merged post: sotos65 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Ζήτω οι κλέφτες λοιπόν...



και αυτοί που είναι απο πίσω,  δεν θα το κάνουν για την ψυχή της μάνας τους,  βλέπουν λεφτά και το θέλουν.

Βλέπουν θαυμαστές που πληρώνουν ή όχι και θέλουν,  

Το θέμα είναι απλό, πολύ απλό, δεν σου αρέσει κάτι,  απλά δεν σου αρέσει όταν λες οτι δεν μου αρέσει γιατί κοστίζει τόσο οπότε θα το βρώ αλλιώς  τότε και ο άλλος θα πεί  "πρέπει να βρώ τρόπο να βρώ τα χαμένα"

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> *sdikr,*
> 
> Χαλάρωσε. Το σχόλιο μου, στο οποίο αναφέρθηκες, μιλούσε για την δυναμική μιας πραγματικότητας και όχι για την οποιαδήποτε ιδεολογία κλοπής ή ότι άλλο.
> 
> Μια και το Internet δεν μπορεί να καταργηθεί, το ακριβώς αντίθετο θα συμβεί, διάφορα μοντέλα διανομής προϊόντων αναγκαστικά θα αλλάξουν για να προσαρμοστούν στην νέα πραγματικότητα.
> 
> Και αυτό στο οποίο θα προσαρμοστούν δεν είναι καν μια πρόβλεψη για το μέλλον. Ήδη συμβαίνει.


Το μοντέλο διανόμης δεν είναι το πρόβλημα,   το πρόβλημα είναι οτι και 0.0001 να εκάνε δεν θα το αγοράζαν.

Το μεγαλύτερο μου δε πρόβλημα είναι οτι με τέτοια μυαλά  να θεωρούμε το ιντερνετ  κάτι που θα λάβουμε τζάμπα ότι κυκλοφορεί, βάζουμε φερετρόκραφα  στο internet




> Ζηλεύω τρομερά,ναι....αυτό είναι το ονειρό μου εμένα.Να γίνω διασκεδαστής. 
> 
> Και ναι,πέρασαν...! 
> 
> Ενδεικτικά να αναφέρω ότι πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος τραγουδιστής στο χωριό μου παίρνει 600 ευρώ τη βραδιά.


Γιατί να μην πάρει δηλαδή 600;  αφου το χώριο σου πληρώνει για αυτό

----------


## Anasazi

> Γιατί να μην πάρει δηλαδή 600;  αφου το χώριο σου πληρώνει για αυτό


Δεν είπα να μην πάρει...αλλά να μην είναι γύφτος μετά...σε στιλ Metallica.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν είπα να μην πάρει...αλλά να μην είναι γύφτος μετά...σε στιλ Metallica.



Μα αφού μπορεί γιατί να μην είναι;

Είδες κανέναν  να στάματησε να ακούει Metalica;  (με πληρωμή ή όχι)

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Το μοντέλο διανόμης δεν είναι το πρόβλημα,   το πρόβλημα είναι οτι και 0.0001 να εκάνε δεν θα το αγοράζαν.
> 
> Το μεγαλύτερο μου δε πρόβλημα είναι οτι με τέτοια μυαλά  να θεωρούμε το ιντερνετ  κάτι που θα λάβουμε τζάμπα ότι κυκλοφορεί, βάζουμε φερετρόκραφα  στο internet


Και γιατί τότε δεν βάζουν ένα φόρο πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων στις συνδέσεις internet και να τελειώνουμε???
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=715

----------


## Simpleton

> (...)
> Το περίεργο είναι οτι εμείς θέλουμε να πάρουμε όσα ποιο πολλά μπορούμε,  (αλήθεια ποιος θα τα πληρώσει; )  αλλά να μην πληρώνουμε τίποτα.


Και όταν θέλω να αγοράσω κάτι (ας πούμε ότι η τιμή τυχαίνει να είναι λογική), αλλά δεν μπορώ να ανεχτώ το εμετικό DRM που το συνοδεύει (π.χ. στα Blu-ray), τι κάνω;

Αν το κατεβάσω, είμαι παράνομος.
Αν το αγοράσω, είμαι βλάκας, διότι περιορίζεται ακόμα και η νόμιμη χρήση.



> (...)
> Μα είναι κλεψιά,  άσχετα αν δεν σου αρέσει


Δεν είναι κλεψιά. Είναι αντιγραφή. Κλεψιά θα ήταν αν έμπαινα στο χώρο όπου φυλάσσεται το πρωτότυπο υλικό και το αφαιρούσα, ώστε να μην μπορούν να το πουλήσουν πλέον. Κλεψιά θα ήταν να το πάρω και να το πουλήσω ως δικό μου έργο.

Η πνευματική ιδιοκτησία δεν μπορεί να εξισωθεί με την υλική ιδιοκτησία.

----------


## Anasazi

> Μα αφού μπορεί γιατί να μην είναι;
> 
> Είδες κανέναν  να στάματησε να ακούει Metalica;  (με πληρωμή ή όχι)


Πάρα πολλούς.

----------


## sdikr

> Και γιατί τότε δεν βάζουν ένα φόρο πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων στις συνδέσεις internet και να τελειώνουμε???
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=715



Γιατι δεν πάει αυτό με τις συνδέσεις,  δες το σαν το τιβο  που έχουν στην Αμερική, όλα κλειδωμένα  κλπ κλπ,  ακόμα γιατί να βάλεις κάποιον που πότε δεν θα δει το βαλέ οτι τιτλο θέλεις να πλήρωσει για αυτό;

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πάρα πολλούς.


Αυτό τους χρειάζεται

----------


## sotos65

> και αυτοί που είναι απο πίσω,  δεν θα το κάνουν για την ψυχή της μάνας τους,  βλέπουν λεφτά και το θέλουν.
> 
> Βλέπουν θαυμαστές που πληρώνουν ή όχι και θέλουν,  
> 
> Το θέμα είναι απλό, πολύ απλό, δεν σου αρέσει κάτι,  απλά δεν σου αρέσει όταν λες οτι δεν μου αρέσει γιατί κοστίζει τόσο οπότε θα το βρώ αλλιώς  τότε και ο άλλος θα πεί  "πρέπει να βρώ τρόπο να βρώ τα χαμένα"


Επειδή συνεχίζεις θέλω να μη μου πεις ένα καλό λόγο να μην κατεβάσω μία ταινία σε mkv που την βρίσκω με μερικά κλικ σε ένα site με torrent, την οποία θα έχω σε μία ώρα το πολύ, από το να πάω να ψάχνω κάτι χιλιόμετρα μακριά μετά από μερικούς μήνες που θα κυκλοφορήσει στην Ελλάδα σε DVD (ή BD, για το οποίο πρέπει να αγοράσω και player) και να πληρώσω κιόλας εκτός τα έξοδα ενοικίασης ή αγοράς και έξοδα μετακίνησης! Πως να το κάνουμε, αυτό που ονομάζεις "κλεψιά" (και οι περισσότεροι δεν το αντιλαμβάνονται έτσι, και όσο και να προσπαθείς δεν θα αλλάξουν γνώμη) συμφέρει!  :ROFL:

----------


## Dark-Side

> Και όταν θέλω να αγοράσω κάτι (ας πούμε ότι η τιμή τυχαίνει να είναι λογική), αλλά δεν μπορώ να ανεχτώ το εμετικό DRM που το συνοδεύει (π.χ. στα Blu-ray), τι κάνω;
> 
> Αν το κατεβάσω, είμαι παράνομος.
> Αν το αγοράσω, είμαι βλάκας, διότι περιορίζεται ακόμα και η νόμιμη χρήση.
> 
> Δεν είναι κλεψιά. Είναι αντιγραφή. Κλεψιά θα ήταν αν έμπαινα στο χώρο όπου φυλάσσεται το πρωτότυπο υλικό και το αφαιρούσα, ώστε να μην μπορούν να το πουλήσουν πλέον.


Αν δεν σου αρέσει ένας τομέας ενός λογισμικού ή οτιδήποτε άλλου δεν το αγοράζεις ούτε το κατεβάζεις απλά δεν το χρησιμοποιείς..

----------


## tolis_01

> Είδες κανέναν  να στάματησε να ακούει Metalica;  (με πληρωμή *ή όχι)*


Αυτό για εμένα συνοψίζει όλο το νόημα του γιατί δεν θα αλλαξει τίποτα. Αφού και να τον θεωρούν κλέφτη και γύφτο τον καλλιτέχνη, πάλι θα τον αποθεωσουν. Αν όχι από το αυθεντικό, τότε από το πειρατικό.

+1 στον από πάνω μου.

----------


## sdikr

> Και όταν θέλω να αγοράσω κάτι (ας πούμε ότι η τιμή τυχαίνει να είναι λογική), αλλά δεν μπορώ να ανεχτώ το εμετικό DRM που το συνοδεύει (π.χ. στα Blu-ray), τι κάνω;
> 
> Αν το κατεβάσω, είμαι παράνομος.
> Αν το αγοράσω, είμαι βλάκας, διότι περιορίζεται ακόμα και η νόμιμη χρήση.
> 
> Δεν είναι κλεψιά. Είναι αντιγραφή. Κλεψιά θα ήταν αν έμπαινα στο χώρο όπου φυλάσσεται το πρωτότυπο υλικό και το αφαιρούσα, ώστε να μην μπορούν να το πουλήσουν πλέον.
> 
> Η πνευματική ιδιοκτησία δεν μπορεί να εξισωθεί με την υλική ιδιοκτησία.



Κλεψιά είναι,  άσχετα αν δεν σου αρέσει

Το drm  βγήκε γιατί θέλουν να το προστατέψουν

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Γιατι δεν πάει αυτό με τις συνδέσεις,  δες το σαν το τιβο  που έχουν στην Αμερική, όλα κλειδωμένα  κλπ κλπ,  ακόμα γιατί να βάλεις κάποιον που πότε δεν θα δει το βαλέ οτι τιτλο θέλεις να πλήρωσει για αυτό;


Και στα αποθηκευτικά μέσα φόρο έχουν για πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Γιατί να μην έχουν στις συνδέσεις όπου το 90%+ τις χρησιμοποιεί ή τις έχει χρησιμοποιήσει για να ακούσει ή δει κάτι χωρίς να έχει τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα (πχ στο youtube).

----------


## sdikr

> Επειδή συνεχίζεις θέλω να μη μου πεις ένα καλό λόγο να μην κατεβάσω μία ταινία σε mkv που την βρίσκω με μερικά κλικ σε ένα site με torrent, την οποία θα έχω σε μία ώρα το πολύ, από το να πάω να ψάχνω κάτι χιλιόμετρα μακριά μετά από μερικούς μήνες που θα κυκλοφορήσει στην Ελλάδα σε DVD (ή BD, για το οποίο πρέπει να αγοράσω και player) και να πληρώσω κιόλας εκτός τα έξοδα ενοικίασης ή αγοράς και έξοδα μετακίνησης! Πως να το κάνουμε, αυτό που ονομάζεις "κλεψιά" (και οι περισσότεροι δεν το αντιλαμβάνονται έτσι, και όσο και να προσπαθείς δεν θα αλλάξουν γνώμη) συμφέρει!


Και να στο δίνανε  πάλι θα το κατέβαζες δωρεάν*,  οπότε τι ψάχνουμε τώρα;

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Και στα αποθηκευτικά μέσα φόρο έχουν για πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Γιατί να μην έχουν οι9 συνδέσεις όπου το 90%+ τις έχει χρησιμοποιήσει για να ακούσει ή δει κάτι χωρίς να έχει τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα (πχ στο youtube).


Θέλεις να πεις δηλαδή οτι στα 0.20 που κάνει ενα  CD  έχουν μέσα το κόστος  απο το avatar;

λίγο common sense

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Δηλαδή αν ένας σκηνοθέτης παράξει ένα έργο που θέλει να το δει 2-3 δισεκατομύρια κόσμος, πόσα πρέπει να πληρωθεί;
Ποιός το καθορίζει; Μα φυσικά ο νόμος της προσφοράς και της ζήτησης ο οποίος επηρεάζεται από την ελαστικότητα στην προσφορά και στην ζήτηση ενός προϊόντος. 
Και για να το καταλάβετε στην πράξη. Αν εγώ επιλέξω να μειώσω τις τιμές ενός προϊόντος, δεν θα έχω αντίστοιχη αύξηση στην κατανάλωση. Ιδίος στην χώρο του θεάματος. Δεν βάζω τον ρόλο της πειρατείας γιατί θεωρώ οτι το 90% από αυτούς που κατεβάζουν δεν θα αγόραζαν όσο και να έκανε το προϊόν, ενώ θα πλήρωνε αν δεν είχε εναλακτική λύση γιατί το προϊόν του αρέσει.(ρεκόρ τηλεθέασης για τα οσκαρ φέτος στην Αμερική).

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Θέλεις να πεις δηλαδή οτι στα 0.20 που κάνει ενα CD έχουν μέσα το κόστος απο το avatar;
> 
> λίγο common sense


Όχι, αλλά με βάζουν και πληρώνω για κάτι που εγώ δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω. πχ χρειάζεται να πληρώσω πνευματικά δικαιώματα για να αποθηκεύσω την εργασία μου σε CD???

----------


## sotos65

> Και να στο δίνανε  πάλι θα το κατέβαζες δωρεάν*,  οπότε τι ψάχνουμε τώρα;


Πες εσύ τον λόγο, και είναι δικό μου θέμα τι θα κάνω. Μην αποφεύγεις τη συζήτηση, ή έχεις δυσκολία να βρεις κάποιον ενδιαφέροντα λόγο και απαντάς έτσι;

----------


## sdikr

> Πες εσύ τον λόγο, και είναι δικό μου θέμα τι θα κάνω. Μην αποφεύγεις τη συζήτηση, ή έχεις δυσκολία να βρεις κάποιον ενδιαφέροντα λόγο και απαντάς έτσι;


Το ότι το βλέπεις ακρίβο μήπως;
Τι κερδίζω;

Σου είπα τι πιστεύω ποιο πάνω, βρες κατί καλύτερο να μου απαντήσεις την επόμενη φόρα

----------


## Simpleton

> Αν δεν σου αρέσει ένας τομέας ενός λογισμικού ή οτιδήποτε άλλου δεν το αγοράζεις ούτε το κατεβάζεις απλά δεν το χρησιμοποιείς..


Στο λογισμικό κάτι γίνεται, αφού υπάρχουν σχεδόν πάντα εναλλακτικά εργαλεία. Στα καλλιτεχνικά έργα, όμως, τί γίνεται; Ένα είναι το Avatar, ένα το A Beautiful Mind. Να μην μπορώ να δω καμία ταινία;



> Κλεψιά είναι,  άσχετα αν δεν σου αρέσει
> 
> Το drm  βγήκε γιατί θέλουν να το προστατέψουν


Το DRM βγήκε για αυτοϊκανοποιούνται οι μαφιόζοι των εταιρειών, νομίζοντας ότι προστατεύουν τα προϊόντα τους, τη στιγμή που ταλανίζουν κυρίως τον έντιμο πελάτη και περιορίζουν τις νομιμότατες χρήσεις του προϊόντος, ενώ κάποιοι πιο «ψαγμένοι» απλά παρακάμπτουν τα συστήματα και τελικά κυκλοφορεί ελεύθερα το έργο.

----------


## sotos65

> Το ότι το βλέπεις ακρίβο μήπως;
> Τι κερδίζω;
> 
> Σου είπα τι πιστεύω ποιο πάνω, βρες κατί καλύτερο να μου απαντήσεις την επόμενη φόρα


Άλλα αντί άλλων! Διάβασες καν τι σε ρώτησα ή απαντάς ότι θέλεις;

Και για να σε διευκολύνω .

1. Χρόνος που μπορώ να βρω κάτι σε σχέση με την επίσημη διανομή
2. Κόπος, μπορώ από την καρέκλα μου να το έχω σε ελάχιστο χρόνο με ελάχιστα κλικ
3. Τελικό κόστος.

----------


## sdikr

> Στο λογισμικό κάτι γίνεται, αφού υπάρχουν σχεδόν πάντα εναλλακτικά εργαλεία. Στα καλλιτεχνικά έργα, όμως, τί γίνεται; Ένα είναι το Avatar, ένα το A Beautiful Mind. Να μην μπορώ να δω καμία ταινία;
> 
> Το DRM βγήκε για αυτοϊκανοποιούνται οι μαφιόζοι των εταιρειών, νομίζοντας ότι προστατεύουν τα προϊόντα τους, τη στιγμή που ταλανίζουν κυρίως τον έντιμο πελάτη και περιορίζουν τις νομιμότατες χρήσεις του προϊόντος, ενώ κάποιοι πιο «ψαγμένοι» απλά παρακάμπτουν τα συστήματα και τελικά κυκλοφορεί ελεύθερα παρανομα το έργο.



όπως  το βλέπει ο καθένας   :Wink:

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Πες εσύ τον λόγο, και είναι δικό μου θέμα τι θα κάνω. Μην αποφεύγεις τη συζήτηση, ή έχεις δυσκολία να βρεις κάποιον ενδιαφέροντα λόγο και απαντάς έτσι;


Τι ρωτάς τώρα. Η απάντηση είναι αυτονόητη. Αλλά το λάθος σου είναι οτι συγκρίνεις ανόμια πράγματα. Είναι σαν να ρωτάς άν θέλεις δωρεάν φαγητό κάθε μέρα στο σπίτι σου καλομαγειρεμένο αλλά κλεμένο ή αν πρέπει να μοχθήσεις να το αποκτήσεις.

----------


## tolis_01

> Στο λογισμικό κάτι γίνεται, αφού υπάρχουν σχεδόν πάντα εναλλακτικά εργαλεία. Στα καλλιτεχνικά έργα, όμως, τί γίνεται; Ένα είναι το Avatar, ένα το A Beautiful Mind. Να μην μπορώ να δω καμία ταινία;


Μα αφού επιτρέπεται η παράκαμψη του drm αν θέλεις να αντιγράψεις το έργο για προσωπική χρήση (γι'αυτό και προγράμματα σαν το dvdfabdecrypter ή το anydvd είναι απολύτως νόμιμα). Άρα ποιο το πρόβλημα;  :Thinking:  (εκτός του ιδεολογικού. Και το αμάξι μου έχει πατέντες από την εταιρία πάνω για να λειτουργεί, αλλά δεν θα το πετάξω για να ψάξω open source αμάξι  :Smile:  )

----------


## uncharted

πολυ ατερμονη καταντησε η συζητηση βρε παιδια... ουτε επιχειρηματολογια της προκοπης δεν βλεπεις, δεν αξιζει τον κοπο να απαντησει κανεις, ειδικα αφου πεφτει το *γειωμα* της αρκουδας απο ορισμενους  :Sad: 

τωρα να με συμπαθατε, αλλα παω να παιξω το νομιμα αγορασμενο και ακριβοπληρωμενο παιχνιδι μου  :Smile:

----------


## Simpleton

> όπως  το βλέπει ο καθένας


Ελεύθερα = χωρίς έλεγχο. Δεν είχα υπόψη μου το «free», που έχει διφορούμενη σημασία.

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να υπαγορεύει ένα δισκάκι στον υπολογιστή μου και σε άλλες συσκευές τί επιτρέπεται να κάνουν, σε τί οθόνες μπορώ να δω το έργο, με ποια ποιότητα και άλλα.  :Thumb down:

----------


## tolis_01

Παρεπιπτόντως:
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/03...toinfo_13.html
(σήμερα αυτό)

----------


## sotos65

> Τι ρωτάς τώρα. Η απάντηση είναι αυτονόητη. Αλλά το λάθος σου είναι οτι συγκρίνεις ανόμια πράγματα. Είναι σαν να ρωτάς άν θέλεις δωρεάν φαγητό κάθε μέρα στο σπίτι σου καλομαγειρεμένο αλλά κλεμένο ή αν πρέπει να μοχθήσεις να το αποκτήσεις.


Κοίτα να δεις όμως ότι αυτό που θεωρείς εσύ ως αυτονόητη απάντηση δεν είναι καθόλου αυτονόητη για τα εκατομμύρια που διαμοιράζουν ταινίες, σειρές, και άλλο υλικό στο διαδίκτυο. Κάποιος πρέπει να τους λάβει υπόψη, εκτός και αν πιστεύεις ότι θα τους πιάσουν όλους ως κλέφτες και θα τους βάλουν φυλακή, ή μήπως μπορεί να τους στείλουν και στη Σιβηρία...

----------


## dhmk

Σχετικά με το παράνομο downloading υπάρχει και μια άλλη πραγματικότητα. Πάρα πολλοί βλέπουν ταινίες που ακόμη κι αν τις εύρισκαν στο videoclub δεν θα έκαναν το κόπο να τις νοικιάσουν.

Π.χ. ταινίες από χώρες όπως Αυστρία, Γερμανία, Βέλγιο, Σουηδία, Δανία, Ιαπωνία (μπλιάχ!) κτλ.

Στο videoclub κυρίως νοικιάζουμε "δοκιμασμένα" προϊόντα (και αυτά κυρίως φέρνουν) του Χόλιγουντ. Σπανίως κάτι άλλο, ίσως κάτι από Γαλλία. Και γενικά ότι έχει αρκετά διαφημιστεί.

Φαντάζομαι τον εαυτό μου τώρα σε ένα videoclub να ψάχνει με τις ώρες στο "σκουπιδαριό", δηλαδή τις παλιότερες ταινίες. Οι οποίες συνήθως κολλάνε ακόμη κι αν βρεις κάτι ή αυτό που θέλεις.

Όλα αυτά τελείως έξω από την λογική των media player που έχουν κατακλύσει τον κόσμο και έχουν δημιουργήσει ένα νέο  παράδειγμα οικιακής διασκέδασης, μακριά από γρατζουνισμένα οπτικά και το σκουπιδιάρικο των videoclub.

Ακόμη και η Verbatim έβγαλε media player. Για φαντάσου!!!

Όλο το σύμπαν συνωμοτεί κατά των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.

Οι κλεφταράδες!!!

----------


## sotos65

> Σχετικά με το παράνομο downloading υπάρχει και μια άλλη πραγματικότητα. Πάρα πολλοί βλέπουν ταινίες που ακόμη κι αν τις εύρισκαν στο videoclub δεν θα έκαναν το κόπο να τις νοικιάσουν.
> 
> Π.χ. ταινίες από χώρες όπως Αυστρία, Γερμανία, Βέλγιο, Σουηδία, Δανία, Ιαπωνία (μπλιάχ!) κτλ.
> 
> Στο videoclub κυρίως νοικιάζουμε "δοκιμασμένα" προϊόντα (και αυτά κυρίως φέρνουν) του Χόλιγουντ. Σπανίως κάτι άλλο, ίσως κάτι από Γαλλία. Και γενικά ότι έχει αρκετά διαφημιστεί.
> 
> Φαντάζομαι τον εαυτό μου τώρα σε ένα videoclub να ψάχνει με τις ώρες στο "σκουπιδαριό", δηλαδή τις παλιότερες ταινίες. Οι οποίες συνήθως κολλάνε ακόμη κι αν βρεις κάτι ή αυτό που θέλεις.
> 
> Τελείως έξω από την λογική των media player που έχουν κατακλύσει τον κόσμο και έχουν δημιουργήσει ένα νέο  παράδειγμα οικιακής διασκέδασης, μακριά από γρατζουνισμένα οπτικά και το σκουπιδιάρικο των videoclub.
> ...


Είσαι 100% μέσα σε όσα γράφεις!  :One thumb up:

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Το πρόβλημά σας μάλλον είναι οτι κάνετε οτι δεν καταλαβαίνετε οτι η πνευματική εργασία έχει αποτελέσματα και οτι αυτά πρέπει να τα προστατέψουμε. Υπάρχει θέμα με τις πατέντες. Θα έπρεπε να κατοχυρόνονται μόνο όταν χρησιμοποιούνται, αλλιώς να μην ισχύουν. Αλλά το δικαίομα να πληρώνεται κάποιος για την δουλειά του είναι αναφαίρετι του δικαίωμα. Όταν η δουλειά κάποιου είναι να ακούς την παραγωγή της δουλειάς του (ένα τραγούδι) και συ το ακούς χωρίς να πληρώνεις (έστω διαφήμιση στο ραδιόφωνο) τότε το κλέβεις. Όταν ένα μαγαζί προσφέρει υπηρεσία στους πελάτες του, δηλαδή το να ακούνε μουσική αυτό με κάποιον τρόπο πρέπει να κοστολογηθεί. Είναι προσφερώμενη υπηρεσία που παρέχουν οι μουσικοί σε κάθε καφενείο και κάπως πρέπει να πληρωθούν.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Σχετικά με το παράνομο downloading υπάρχει και μια άλλη πραγματικότητα.


Ας το νομιμοποιήσουν. Ας μας βάζουν φόρο πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων στις συνδέσεις μας. Οι σκληροί δίσκοι, CD κτλ έχουν κάποιον ανάλογο φόρο.

----------


## sotos65

> Το πρόβλημά σας μάλλον είναι οτι κάνετε οτι δεν καταλαβαίνετε οτι η πνευματική εργασία έχει αποτελέσματα και οτι αυτά πρέπει να τα προστατέψουμε. Υπάρχει θέμα με τις πατέντες. Θα έπρεπε να κατοχυρόνονται μόνο όταν χρησιμοποιούνται, αλλιώς να μην ισχύουν. Αλλά το δικαίομα να πληρώνεται κάποιος για την δουλειά του είναι αναφαίρετι του δικαίωμα. Όταν η δουλειά κάποιου είναι να ακούς την παραγωγή της δουλειάς του (ένα τραγούδι) και συ το ακούς χωρίς να πληρώνεις (έστω διαφήμιση στο ραδιόφωνο) τότε το κλέβεις. Όταν ένα μαγαζί προσφέρει υπηρεσία στους πελάτες του, δηλαδή το να ακούνε μουσική αυτό με κάποιον τρόπο πρέπει να κοστολογηθεί. Είναι προσφερώμενη υπηρεσία που παρέχουν οι μουσικοί σε κάθε καφενείο και κάπως πρέπει να πληρωθούν.


Εδώ θέλουμε και ένα κατάλογο με καλλιτέχνες ή δημιουργούς που φαλίρησαν, δεν έχουν να φάνε, επειδή κάποιοι τους καταπατούν τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι έχουν λιγότερα έσοδα από τα προβλεπόμενα (που και αυτά είναι αμφίβολο αν τα είχαν, αφού δεν ισχύει το κάθε_κατέβασμα_και_μία_χαμένη_πώληση), όχι ότι δεν πληρώνονται καθόλου. Υποθέτω (cynical-mode) θα επιζήσουν...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Simpleton

> Μα αφού επιτρέπεται η παράκαμψη του drm αν θέλεις να αντιγράψεις το έργο για προσωπική χρήση (γι'αυτό και προγράμματα σαν το dvdfabdecrypter ή το anydvd είναι απολύτως νόμιμα). Άρα ποιο το πρόβλημα;  (εκτός του ιδεολογικού. Και το αμάξι μου έχει πατέντες από την εταιρία πάνω για να λειτουργεί, αλλά δεν θα το πετάξω για να ψάξω open source αμάξι  )


Το θέμα είναι ότι
1. Δεν θέλω να έχω DRM που περιορίζει τις νόμιμες χρήσεις (π.χ. εφεδρικά αντίγραφα). Και σίγουρα δεν θα αγοράσω επιπλέον προγράμματα ούτε θα μπω σε διαδικασίες για να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κάτι που έχω πληρώσει και κατέχω νόμιμα. Αν κάποια στιγμή επινοήσουν ένα DRM που σέβεται τον πελάτη και είναι άσπαστο (απίθανο), έχει καλώς. Μέχρι τότε, καλύτερα να το ξεριζώσουν.

2. Με τόσα έσοδα που λένε ότι χάνουν οι εταιρείες και φέρνουν την καταστροφή (μήπως θέλουν και αυτές πακέτα στήριξης από τα κράτη; ), είναι λίγο οξύμωρο το ότι επενδύουν συνεχώς σε νέα και πιο ισχυρά κρυπτοσυστήματα για την «προστασία» του περιεχομένου τους.

Δεν χρειάζεται να εμπλέξεις καμία ιδεολογία.

----------


## stud1118

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου φίλε μου 
> 
> Ωστόσο 
> 
> το θέμα έχει κουράσει και ο φαύλος κύκλος συνεχίζεται.
> Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει στο νήμα είναι ότι περίπου ένας στους δέκα είναι εναντίων και οι υπόλοιποι εννιά πέφτουν να τον κατασπαράξουν επειδή για αυτούς υποστηρίζει το σύστημα.
> 
> Τον χαρακτηρίζουν πρόβατο και ίσως εθνικό  προδότη και αντιλαϊκό.
> 
> ...


δεν έπεσα να κατασπαράξω κάποιον που υπερασπίστηκε το σωστόν της φυλάκισης των παιδιών. Αν θυμάμαι καλά κάποιος από αυτούς αποκάλεσε όσους θα πάνε στη διαδήλωση "κολλημένους" και άλλα πολλά. Λογικό είναι να παίρνει πληρωμένη απάντηση, αλλά σε καλύτερο ύφος, όπως π.χ. πάνω στο τελευταίο που είπες, πρέπει να σου πω ότι όσοι διαβάζουν ADSLGR είναι αρκετά ψαγμένοι ώστε να βρίσκουν και μόνοι τους άλλα torrent sites  :Wink:  

Για άλλη μια φορά, τα παιδιά έκαναν παρανομία - ενδεχομένως βγάλανε και λεφτά.  Αλλά δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι ήταν παρανομία για 1 δις που λένε κάποιοι, ώστε να στοιχειοθετηθεί κατηγορία σε βαθμό κακουργήματος. Εγώ γι'αυτό ήθελα να διαδηλώσω εχτές και όχι για να ανοίξει ξανά το site.

----------


## tolis_01

> Το θέμα είναι ότι
> 1. Δεν θέλω να έχω DRM που περιορίζει τις νόμιμες χρήσεις (π.χ. εφεδρικά αντίγραφα). Και σίγουρα δεν θα αγοράσω επιπλέον προγράμματα ούτε θα μπω σε διαδικασίες για να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κάτι που έχω πληρώσει και κατέχω νόμιμα. Αν κάποια στιγμή επινοήσουν ένα DRM που σέβεται τον πελάτη και είναι άσπαστο (απίθανο), έχει καλώς. Μέχρι τότε, καλύτερα να το ξεριζώσουν.


Συμφωνώ σε αυτό, αλλά αν κατεβάσεις το πειρατικό αντίγραφο δεν αντιτίθεσαι μόνο στο drm αλλά και γενικότερα στην αγορά του προϊόντος (τιμή), θες δεν θες  :Smile: 
Δηλαδή πας από τη μια άκρη στην άλλη.

----------


## Last_chance

> Μάλιστα..  έρχεται τώρα η Λώρη Κέζα {Παρένθεση: τι παίζει τέλος πάντων με αυτές τις Ελληνίδες και τα "περίεργα" δισύλλαβα προσωνύμια που υιοθετούν;  Τι σόι όνομα είναι το "Λώρη"; Από που βγαίνει; Από την Πλώρη; Που το σκέφτηκε;; Έτσι τη βαφτίσανε; Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είδους συνομωσία υπάρχει από τις γυναίκες αυτές και υιοθετούν τέτοια ακατάληπτα δισύλλαβα, ίσως έχει να κάνει με ηχητικές επιδράσεις (έλεγχος συνειδήσεων). Αφού υπάρχει μια δημοσιογράφος της ΕΤ3 που γυρίζει σε χωριά και κάθεται στα καφενεία με τους κατοίκους, που την λένε "Μάρνη" (!!!) Τι είδους όνομα είναι το "Μάρνη"; Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είδους γυναίκα θα μπορούσε να θέλει να την φωνάζουν "Μάρνη". Κλείνει η παρένθεση}. Έρχεται λοιπόν η "Λώρη" τώρα, παρόλο που παριστάνει ότι γράφει ένα άρθρο που παρουσιάζει και τις δύο πλευρές, να τρομοκρατήσει στην ουσία περίπου 10% του πληθυσμού της χώρας! 
> 
> Ένας Χριστοφοράκος λοιπόν κυκλοφορεί με το κασκολάκι του και κάνει τα ψώνια του στη Γερμανία, αλλά ακόμα και αυτός/ή που κατέβασε ΕΝΑ (όπως επισημαίνει η "Λώρη") τραγουδάκι, πρέπει να φοβάται τη δίωξη του εισαγγελέα. Μα ναι, αφού είναι κατάπτυστος τζαμπατζής και έχει κάνει "έγκλημα". Δεν είναι Χριστοφοράκος, που προστατεύεται και προφυλάσεται από κάθε είδους βρωμερά καθήκια διαπλεκόμενα μαζί του. Η κάθε θεία λοιπόν που κατέβασε έστω και ΕΝΑ τραγουδάκι από το gamato απειλείται μέσα από τις εφημερίδες. Αλλά το κάθε βρωμερό καθήκι που έκλεψε και καταχράστηκε τα χρήματα της κάθε θείας, δεν απειλείται από κανέναν εισαγγελέα και κανέναν φρουρό υποτίθεται της τάξης και του νόμου. Τι σημαίνουν αυτά για το νομικό σύστημά μας. Νομίζω τα καταλαβαίνετε όλοι. 
> 
> Αυτό που κάνει πως δεν γνωρίζει η "Λώρη" και η κάθε "Λώρη" των μεγαλοεφημερίδων, είναι ότι η κάθε θεία, που και καλά θα συλληφθεί επειδή κατέβασε έστω και ΕΝΑ τραγουδάκι, μπορεί πολύ άνετα να πει το εξής: κ. εκπρόσωπε του κράτους που με συλλαμβάνεις για πειρατεία, σου καταγγέλω ότι σε κάθε δημόσια υπηρεσία του κράτους που εκπροσωπείς, παραβιάζεται ο νόμος για τον οποίο με κατηγορείς, σε κάθε υπουργείο, οι υπολογιστές, τα συστήματα, κτλπ, χρησιμοποιούν πειρατικά λογισμικά, μπορεί να μην κατεβήκανε από το gamato, αλλά σίγουρα αγορασμένα ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ. Απέδειξέ μου λοιπόν κ. εκπρόσωπε του κράτους, ότι εσύ το κράτος, ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ πουθενά αυτόν τον νόμο, και μετά έλα να μου ζητήσεις το λόγο.... εκεί είναι που θα πέσει πολύ γέλιο...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Καλά μερικοί έχετε πλάκα ρε γμτ.

Καλά ρε φιλαράκι δεν έχεις δουλέψει ποτέ στη ζωή σου και βγαίνεις επί του καναπεως και έχεις και το θράσος και σχολιάζεις με χιλιοειπωμένα επιχειρήματα περί λειτουργίας του καπιταλιστικού συστήματος και γενικότερα τις αγοράς?

Ε φυσικά και εμένα εάν με τάιζε ακόμη ο μπαμπάς μου αυτά θα έλεγα…

Ρε πλάκα μας κάνετε.? Και εγώ νόμιζα ότι μιλούσα με κάνα άτομο της προκοπής..

Άντε ρε παίξτε με κάνα playstation

----------


## sotos65

> Καλά μερικοί έχετε πλάκα ρε γμτ.
> 
> Καλά ρε φιλαράκι δεν έχεις δουλέψει ποτέ στη ζωή σου και βγαίνεις επί του καναπεως και έχεις και το θράσος και σχολιάζεις με χιλιοειπωμένα επιχειρήματα περί λειτουργίας του καπιταλιστικού συστήματος και γενικότερα τις αγοράς?
> 
> Ε φυσικά και εμένα εάν με τάιζε ακόμη ο μπαμπάς μου αυτά θα έλεγα…
> 
> Ρε πλάκα μας κάνετε.? Και εγώ νόμιζα ότι μιλούσα με κάνα άτομο της προκοπής..
> 
> Άντε ρε παίξτε με κάνα playstation


Μια και έχεις videoclub, έχετε υπολογίσει ως κλάδος τη ζημιά που σας έχουν κάνει οι εφημερίδες και τα περιοδικά που μοιράζουν εδώ και χρόνια DVD, και τελευταία αρχίζουν και BD; Για παράδειγμα, έχω γύρω στα 500 τέτοια DVD, κάποιοι άλλοι έχουν ακόμα περισσότερα. Σίγουρα μέρος από αυτά είναι χαμένες πωλήσεις/ενοικιάσεις από τα μαγαζιά σας. Αποτίμηση έχετε κάνει ή φταίει μόνο το internet; Για να μην βάλουμε στη συζήτηση και τους μαύρους/πακιστανούς με τις ντάνες τα DVD που κυκλοφορούν παντού και σε όλη την Ελλάδα...

----------


## nothing

δουλεψε εσυ να βγαλεις κανα 700αρι να βγαλεις το μηνα και μετα πουλας μουρη και εξυπναδα για το ποιον το ταιζουν αλλοι...
ελεος δηλαδη θα μας κανεις κουμαντο και στα οικονομικα μας λες και ξερεις κατι παραπανω...




Off Topic


		εσυ μας κανεις πλακα μιας και βλεπω ποστ σου και σε ακυρο site για το gamato παλι...
μηπως ψαχνεις παντου σχετικα να σχολιασεις?
επειδη καποτε ελεγες οτι δεν εισαι του συστηματος αυτου αλλα δουλευεις σε κατι ασχετο...

----------


## didicola

ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΠΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ

ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΠΟΣΟ ΕΧΕΙ Η ΚΑΘΕ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ TOY AUTOCAD 2008-2010???
ΛΕΤΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΔΑΣΑΡΧΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ 10ΑΔΕΣ ΑΔΕΙΕΣ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ ? ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΑΝΤΙΒΙΩΤΙΚΑ? Η ΜΗΠΩΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΑ?? ΚΑΤΣΕ ΚΑΤΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΩ ΑΠ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΕΦΑ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ.....
ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ....ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΝΑΠΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΡΩΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ Λ7 ΤΟΥ ΜΠΑΜΠΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠ ΤΟ ΔΑΣΑΡΧΕΙΟ

----------


## Last_chance

> Μια και έχεις videoclub, έχετε υπολογίσει ως κλάδος τη ζημιά που σας έχουν κάνει οι εφημερίδες και τα περιοδικά που μοιράζουν εδώ και χρόνια DVD, και τελευταία αρχίζουν και BD; Για παράδειγμα, έχω γύρω στα 500 τέτοια DVD, κάποιοι άλλοι έχουν ακόμα περισσότερα. Σίγουρα μέρος από αυτά είναι χαμένες πωλήσεις/ενοικιάσεις από τα μαγαζιά σας. Αποτίμηση έχετε κάνει ή φταίει μόνο το internet; Για να μην βάλουμε στη συζήτηση και τους μαύρους/πακιστανούς με τις ντάνες τα DVD που κυκλοφορούν παντού και σε όλη την Ελλάδα...



Φίλε μου κάνεις λάθος δεν έχω βιντεο κλαμπ σε ακτινολογικό εργαστήριο δουλεύω αλλά αυτό δεν  σας ενδιαφέρει στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής.
Εσυ με τι ασχολείσε δηλαδή?
Ταμπελες προσπαθείς να βάλεις?Σε κανα πιτσιρικά αυτα φίλε μου όχι σε εμένα...

Επικεντρώνεστε σε ένα κλάδο μόνο τον καταδικάζετε στην ψύχρα τον ρίχνετε στον καιάδα ενώ δεν χάνει μόνο αυτός τελικά αλλά όλοι μας.
Στην ηλικία σου αγαπητέ έπρεπε να ξέρεις ότι ο κάθε καταστηματάρχης ξέρει από πού  χάνει και τι κάνει για αυτό. Απο κόμπλεξ και μόνο ότι πρέπει να σηκωθείτε από την ωραία σας καρέκλα και να πάτε σε ένα videoclub τους έχετε καταδικάσει εις θάνατον.

*Ο άλλος αφού αναπτύσσει τις θεωρίες του από τον καναπέ μας παρακαλεί να τον συγχωρήσουμε για να πάει να παίξει το παιχνίδι του.
Ο άλλος δεν έχει δουλέψει ποτέ στη ζωή του..* :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Και εγώ κάθομαι και ασχολούμαι με αυτά και πρέπει να απαντάω κιόλας…

Ρε άντε κάντε καμιά δουλειά

----------


## wnet

> Το σωστό είναι αυτό που ειπώθηκε πιο πριν. Φόρος πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων ανά σύνδεση. Ας μας χρεώνουν πχ 10-30 ευρώ ανά σύνδεση (πχ +10 ευρώ για 2Mbit, +20 ευρώ για 2-24Mbit, +30 ευρώ για VDSL) για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και ας μας αφήνουν να τα κατεβάζουμε. Έτσι και αλλιώς όποιος θέλει να έχει hard copy μιας καλής ταινίας μπορεί να το αγοράσει. Έτσι δεν θα μας τα @@ συνέχεια. Μην ξεχνάτε πως πληρώνουμε πνευματικά δικαιώματα και στα αποθηκευτικά μέσα που αγοράζουμε.


θα έλεγα πως δεν το λες σοβαρά αλλά είδα πως το έχεις γράψει πάνω από 5 φορές στο ίδιο νήμα οπότε απλά  σου θυμίζω πως δεν έχουμε όλοι τη σύνδεση στο σπίτι μας ή στη δουλειά μας για να κατεβάζουμε ότι τελευταία μαλ....α κυκλοφορεί

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> θα έλεγα πως δεν το λες σοβαρά αλλά είδα πως το έχεις γράψει πάνω από 5 φορές στο ίδιο νήμα οπότε απλά  σου θυμίζω πως δεν έχουμε όλοι τη σύνδεση στο σπίτι μας ή στη δουλειά μας για να κατεβάζουμε ότι τελευταία μαλ....α κυκλοφορεί


Και τι σημασία έχει αυτό??? Στους σκληρούς πχ υπάρχει φόρος για πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Γύρω στο 5% είχα ακούσει ότι είναι. Οπότε εκεί γιατί πληρώνουμε φόρο και όχι για τις συνδέσεις μας που σχεδόν όλοι τις χρησιμοποιούν για να βλέπουν ταινίες, σειρές, music videos κτλ ή να ακούν μουσική. Αν είναι έτσι να μην πληρώνουμε και αυτόν τον φόρο.

----------


## sotos65

> Φίλε μου κάνεις λάθος δεν έχω βιντεο κλαμπ σε ακτινολογικό εργαστήριο δουλεύω αλλά αυτό δεν  σας ενδιαφέρει στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής.
> Εσυ με τι ασχολείσε δηλαδή?
> 
> Ταμπελες προσπαθείς να βάλεις?Σε κανα πιτσιρικά αυτα φίλε μου όχι σε εμένα...


Γράψε λάθος, νόμιζα ότι υπάρχει κι άλλος ιδιοκτήτης/εργαζόμενος σε  βιντεοκλάμπ στην παρέα. Πολύ εύκολα παρεξηγείσαι όμως, relax. Σε κανένα δεν προσπαθώ να κολλήσω ταμπέλες, με βάση αυτά που διαβάζω απαντώ...




> Επικεντρώνεστε σε ένα κλάδο μόνο τον καταδικάζετε στην ψύχρα τον ρίχνετε στον καιάδα ενώ δεν χάνει μόνο αυτός τελικά αλλά όλοι μας.
> Στην ηλικία σου αγαπητέ έπρεπε να ξέρεις ότι *ο κάθε καταστηματάρχης ξέρει από πού  χάνει και τι κάνει για αυτό*. Απο κόμπλεξ και μόνο ότι πρέπει να σηκωθείτε από την ωραία σας καρέκλα και να πάτε σε ένα videoclub τους έχετε καταδικάσει εις θάνατον.


Δεν ξέρω τι λες αλλά ούτε επικεντρώνομαι *ούτε με ενδιαφέρει* αυτός ο κλάδος. Είναι δικό τους θέμα τι κάνουν, και ας λύσουν μόνοι τους τα προβλήματά τους. Δεν φταίω εγώ που τα μεταφέρουν όμως εδώ στο φόρουμ, κι όχι μόνο αυτοί, αλλά και άλλοι όπως κάνεις τώρα εσύ ως υπερασπιστής τους...

Παρεμπιπτόντως, πολύ αμφιβάλλω για αυτό που έχω στο bold, αν ήξεραν θα τα έβαζαν και με αυτούς που ανέφερα πριν (και τα είχαν βάλει πριν μερικά χρόνια αν θυμάμαι καλά) κι όχι μόνο με το "βολικό σε κατηγορίες" διαδίκτυο...




> Και εγώ κάθομαι και ασχολούμαι με αυτά και πρέπει να απαντάω κιόλας…


Σε υποχρέωσε κανείς ή με το ζόρι απαντάς και λες "πρέπει"; Θέλεις και μπαίνεις σε αυτό το παιχνίδι (γιατί τέτοιο είναι), εθελοντική είναι η συμμετοχή...

----------


## wnet

> Και τι σημασία έχει αυτό??? Στους σκληρούς πχ υπάρχει φόρος για πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Γύρω στο 5% είχα ακούσει ότι είναι. Οπότε εκεί γιατί πληρώνουμε φόρο και όχι για τις συνδέσεις μας που σχεδόν όλοι τις χρησιμοποιούν για να βλέπουν ταινίες, σειρές, music videos κτλ ή να ακούν μουσική.


και επειδή έχει περάσει αυτό στα αποθηκευτικά μέσα (κακώς) να το κάνουμε και στις συνδέσεις??? δηλαδή επειδή έχω σύνδεση και υπάρχει περίπτωση να κατεβάσω κάποια στιγμή κάτι παράνομα, να πληρώσω πνευματικά δικαιώματα κατεβάσω-δεν κατεβασω???

Μετά να πάμε και όλοι 5 μήνες φυλακή προκαταβολικά γιατι έχουμε μαχαίρια στο σπίτι και που ξέρεις.... μπορεί να κάνουμε κανα φόνο μ' αυτα....

----------


## kostas007

ειδα σε βιντεοκλαμπ την εξης αποτυχημενη αφισα που εγραφε:

καθε φορα που κατεβαζεις μια ταινια ενας ανθρωπος χανει τη δουλεια του

δυστηχως δεν ειχα μαρκαδορο μαζι μου να τους απαντησω απο κατω τα απαραιτητα σχολια :Thinking:

----------


## sotos65

> Και τι σημασία έχει αυτό??? Στους σκληρούς πχ υπάρχει φόρος για πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Γύρω στο 5% είχα ακούσει ότι είναι. Οπότε εκεί γιατί πληρώνουμε φόρο και όχι για τις συνδέσεις μας που σχεδόν όλοι τις χρησιμοποιούν για να βλέπουν ταινίες, σειρές, music videos κτλ ή να ακούν μουσική. Αν είναι έτσι να μην πληρώνουμε και αυτόν τον φόρο.


Να σου πω, προσωπικά θα συμφωνούσα σε μια τέτοια χρέωση. Αλλά δεν κατάλαβα αν το ποσό που αναφέρεις είναι ανά μήνα ή ετησίως. Αν είναι ανά μήνα είναι πολλά, αν είναι για ένα έτος μάλλον λίγα...

----------


## MNP-10

> Δηλαδή αν ένας σκηνοθέτης παράξει ένα έργο που θέλει να το δει 2-3 δισεκατομύρια κόσμος, πόσα πρέπει να πληρωθεί;
> Ποιός το καθορίζει; Μα φυσικά ο νόμος της προσφοράς και της ζήτησης ο οποίος επηρεάζεται από την ελαστικότητα στην προσφορά και στην ζήτηση ενός προϊόντος.


Η διαφορα ειναι οτι δε μιλαμε για προϊοντα *αλλα για αερα*. Αν εχω 10 ντοματες, και 20 ατομα να ταισω, εκει υπαρχει ενα προβλημα στη διανομη τους αρα τις ντοματες θα τις παρουν αυτοι που δινουν τα περισσοτερα. Αμα φυτεψω 100 ντοματες και μου μενουν στο ραφι οι 80, μπορει να τις δινω και κοψοχρονια πχ.

Σε προϊοντα οπου δεν υπαρχει ελλειψη, λογω της φυσης τους η οποια ειναι αϋλη, δε μπορει να συζηταμε για προσφορα και ζητηση.

----------


## sotos65

> ειδα σε βιντεοκλαμπ την εξης αποτυχημενη αφισα που εγραφε:
> 
> *καθε φορα που κατεβαζεις μια ταινια ενας ανθρωπος χανει τη δουλεια του*
> 
> δυστηχως δεν ειχα μαρκαδορο μαζι μου να τους απαντησω απο κατω τα απαραιτητα σχολια


Επιχειρήματα και επικλήσεις τύπου "for the children"...

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> και επειδή έχει περάσει αυτό στα αποθηκευτικά μέσα (κακώς) να το κάνουμε και στις συνδέσεις??? δηλαδή επειδή έχω σύνδεση και υπάρχει περίπτωση να κατεβάσω κάποια στιγμή κάτι παράνομα, να πληρώσω πνευματικά δικαιώματα κατεβάσω-δεν κατεβασω???
> 
> Μετά να πάμε και όλοι 5 μήνες φυλακή προκαταβολικά γιατι έχουμε μαχαίρια στο σπίτι και που ξέρεις.... μπορεί να κάνουμε κανα φόνο μ' αυτα....


Και τι θες να γίνει δλδ??? Επειδή η μειοψηφία δεν θα κατεβάζει ή δεν θα βλέπει παράνομο υλικό σε youtube κτλ, θα πρέπει η πλειοψηφία να έχει τέτοια τραβήγματα και να θεωρείται το κατέβασμα παράνομο και να πρέπει να σκάσει ο άλλος χιλιάδες ευρώ κάθε χρόνο για να είναι νόμιμος, για να γλιτώσει η μειοψηφία μερικά δεκάδες ευρώ παραπάνω τον χρόνο???

----------


## sotos65

> Και τι θες να γίνει δλδ??? Επειδή η μειοψηφία δεν θα κατεβάζει ή δεν θα βλέπει παράνομο υλικό σε youtube κτλ, θα πρέπει η πλειοψηφία να έχει τέτοια τραβήγματα και να θεωρείται το κατέβασμα παράνομο και να πρέπει να σκάσει ο άλλος χιλιάδες ευρώ κάθε χρόνο για να είναι νόμιμος, για να γλιτώσει η μειοψηφία μερικά δεκάδες ευρώ παραπάνω τον χρόνο???


Μπορεί να υπάρχει μία επιλογή στη σύμβαση με τον ΙSP, αν συμφωνείς να χρεώνεσαι το ποσό. Αν δεν συμφωνείς και δεν πληρώνεις, να πληρώνεις πολλαπλάσια στην περίπτωση που σε τσακώσουν να κατεβάζεις κάτι παρανόμο...

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Να σου πω, προσωπικά θα συμφωνούσα σε μια τέτοια χρέωση. Αλλά δεν κατάλαβα αν το ποσό που αναφέρεις είναι ανά μήνα ή ετησίως. Αν είναι ανά μήνα είναι πολλά, αν είναι για ένα έτος μάλλον λίγα...


Παράδειγμα είναι ανά μήνα. 10-30 ευρώ / μήνα είναι λογικά. Σκέψου ότι οι εταιρίες δεν χρειάζεται να επενδύσουν σε κάτι και ούτε θα προσφέρουν κάτι στους πολίτες. Οπότε λογικό ποσό είναι. Να πω ότι θα μας πρόσφεραν VoD οι ίδιες οι εταιρίες, τότε θα έλεγα 30-100 ευρω / μήνα.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μπορεί να υπάρχει μία επιλογή στη σύμβαση με τον ΙSP, αν συμφωνείς να χρεώνεσαι το ποσό. Αν δεν συμφωνείς και δεν πληρώνεις, να πληρώνεις πολλαπλάσια στην περίπτωση που σε τσακώσουν να κατεβάζεις κάτι παρανόμο...


Αυτό είναι πολύπλοκο και έχει extra έξοδα που θα ανεβάσει το κόστος. Το απλό είναι μια χρέωση και τέλος.

----------


## sotos65

> Παράδειγμα είναι ανά μήνα. 10-30 ευρώ / μήνα είναι λογικά. Σκέψου ότι οι εταιρίες δεν χρειάζεται να επενδύσουν σε κάτι και ούτε θα προσφέρουν κάτι στους πολίτες. Οπότε λογικό ποσό είναι. Να πω ότι θα μας πρόσφεραν VoD οι ίδιες οι εταιρίες, τότε θα έλεγα 30-100 ευρω / μήνα.


Α πα πα, 10 - 30 ευρώ το μήνα είναι άλλη μία συνδρομή στον ISP! Ένα λογικό ποσό νομίζω θα ήταν ένα +10-20% στην συνδρομή...

----------


## wnet

> Και τι θες να γίνει δλδ??? Επειδή η μειοψηφία δεν θα κατεβάζει ή δεν θα βλέπει παράνομο υλικό σε youtube κτλ, θα πρέπει η πλειοψηφία να έχει τέτοια τραβήγματα και να θεωρείται το κατέβασμα παράνομο και να πρέπει να σκάσει ο άλλος χιλιάδες ευρώ κάθε χρόνο για να είναι νόμιμος, για να γλιτώσει η μειοψηφία μερικά δεκάδες ευρώ παραπάνω τον χρόνο???


 έλεος... τι επιχείρημα ειναι αυτό με την πλειοψηφία? Η πλειοψηφία αν την ρωτήσεις θα σου πει πως δεν πρεπει να πληρώνεις στα σινεμά, τα λεωφορεία, το σουπερ μάρκετ, συνταξη στα 35, 4000 ευρώ/μήνα για όλους κλπ κλπ.... αυτό σημαίνει πως έτσι πρέπει ή μπορεί να γίνει?

Κάτι πιο σωστό που να καλύπτει και τους 2 μας (πλειοψηφία και μειοψηφία) θα ήταν να δίνεις αυτά τα λεφτά σε ειδικά site που θα έχουν αυτά που θες και να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου όμορφα και ωραία... εγώ που δε θέλω να βλέπω κινούμενες εικόνες αλλά να διαβάζω βιβλία θα τα έδινα αλλού ....

----------


## sotos65

> Αυτό είναι πολύπλοκο και έχει extra έξοδα που θα ανεβάσει το κόστος. Το απλό είναι μια χρέωση και τέλος.


Και μάλιστα αυτό που λες τώρα θα το έκανε και πολύ άδικο! Φαντάζεσαι ένας που έχει 24αρα γραμμή αλλά δεν ασχολείται με κατέβασμα να πληρώνει 240€ το χρόνο αέρα;

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Α πα πα, 10 - 30 ευρώ το μήνα είναι άλλη μία συνδρομή στον ISP! Ένα λογικό ποσό νομίζω θα ήταν ένα +10-20% στην συνδρομή...


2-4 ευρώ δεν είναι λογικό ποσό. Είναι σαν να νοικιάζεις 1-2 DVD στο video club. Είπα 10 ευρώ για τις χαμηλές συνδέσεις, 20 ευρώ για τις υψηλότερες και 30 ευρώ για το VDSL. Αυτό είναι λογικό ποσό. ΟΚ αν το 10 γίνει 7 ή το 20 15. Αλλά το 10 να γίνει 2 δεν είναι καθόλου ΟΚ.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Α πα πα, 10 - 30 ευρώ το μήνα είναι άλλη μία συνδρομή στον ISP! Ένα λογικό ποσό νομίζω θα ήταν ένα +10-20% στην συνδρομή...


Δηλαδή 3 ευρώ τον μήνα για να βλέπετε και να ακούτε το σύμπαν.  :Smile:

----------


## MNP-10

> έλεος... τι επιχείρημα ειναι αυτό με την πλειοψηφία? Η πλειοψηφία αν την ρωτήσεις θα σου πει πως δεν πρεπει να πληρώνεις στα σινεμά, τα λεωφορεία, το σουπερ μάρκετ, συνταξη στα 35, 4000 ευρώ/μήνα για όλους κλπ κλπ.... αυτό σημαίνει πως έτσι πρέπει ή μπορεί να γίνει?
> 
> Κάτι πιο σωστό που να καλύπτει και τους 2 μας (πλειοψηφία και μειοψηφία) θα ήταν να δίνεις αυτά τα λεφτά σε ειδικά site που θα έχουν αυτά που θες και να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου όμορφα και ωραία... εγώ που δε θέλω να βλέπω κινούμενες εικόνες αλλά να διαβάζω βιβλία θα τα έδινα αλλού ....


Κατι που καλυπτει και τη πλειοψηφια (αυτοι που τα θελουν τσαμπα) και τη μειοψηφια (αυτοι που θελουν να τα πληρωνουν) ειναι οι της πλειοψηφιας να τα παιρνουν τσαμπα και οι της μειοψηφιας να τα πληρωνουν  :Laughing:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> έλεος... τι επιχείρημα ειναι αυτό με την πλειοψηφία? Η πλειοψηφία αν την ρωτήσεις θα σου πει πως δεν πρεπει να πληρώνεις στα σινεμά, τα λεωφορεία, το σουπερ μάρκετ, συνταξη στα 35, 4000 ευρώ/μήνα για όλους κλπ κλπ.... αυτό σημαίνει πως έτσι πρέπει ή μπορεί να γίνει?
> 
> Κάτι πιο σωστό που να καλύπτει και τους 2 μας (πλειοψηφία και μειοψηφία) θα ήταν να δίνεις αυτά τα λεφτά σε ειδικά site που θα έχουν αυτά που θες και να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου όμορφα και ωραία... εγώ που δε θέλω να βλέπω κινούμενες εικόνες αλλά να διαβάζω βιβλία θα τα έδινα αλλού ....


ΟΚ. Τότε καλό ως κοινωνία. πχ εγώ πληρώνω παραπάνω ρεύμα για να έχουν και οι ακριτικές περιοχές ρεύμα. Δλδ να πω στην ΔΕΗ κόψε τους το ρεύμα για να πληρώνω εγώ χαμηλότερα και άσε ιδιωτικές εταιρίες να παρέχουν πολύ ακριβότερα ρεύμα στις ακριτικές περιοχές??? Δεν είναι σωστό αυτό. 

+1 σε αυτά που λες, όμως αυτό είναι ουτοπικό. Είναι αδύνατον οι εταιρίες να συνεννοηθούν και να φέρουν όλες ή σχεδόν όλες τις ταινίες και σειρές σε VoD, όπως γίνεται τώρα στα torrentάδικα.

----------


## sotos65

> 2-4 ευρώ δεν είναι λογικό ποσό. Είναι σαν να νοικιάζεις 1-2 DVD στο video club. Είπα 10 ευρώ για τις χαμηλές συνδέσεις, 20 ευρώ για τις υψηλότερες και 30 ευρώ για το VDSL. Αυτό είναι λογικό ποσό. ΟΚ αν το 10 γίνει 7 ή το 20 15. Αλλά το 10 να γίνει 2 δεν είναι καθόλου ΟΚ.


Λογικότατο είναι το ποσό, διότι δεν αφορά την κάλυψη 100% των υποτιθέμενων χαμένων εσόδων από τα κατεβάσματα αλλά ενός μέρους του μόνο, που πιθανά να αντιστοίχουσε στα πραγματικά χαμένα έσοδα. Από το να χάνεις το 100% ενός *φανταστικού* ποσού καλύτερα να έχεις στα χέρια το 10% του...

----------


## wnet

> Κατι που καλυπτει και τη πλειοψηφια (αυτοι που τα θελουν τσαμπα) και τη μειοψηφια (αυτοι που θελουν να τα πληρωνουν) ειναι οι της πλειοψηφιας να τα παιρνουν τσαμπα και οι της μειοψηφιας να τα πληρωνουν


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Και μάλιστα αυτό που λες τώρα θα το έκανε και πολύ άδικο! Φαντάζεσαι ένας που έχει 24αρα γραμμή αλλά δεν ασχολείται με κατέβασμα να πληρώνει 240€ το χρόνο αέρα;


Ας μην πάρει 24άρα. Ας πάρει χαμηλότερη σύνδεση για να πληρώνει +100 ευρώ / χρόνο.

----------


## sotos65

> Δηλαδή 3 ευρώ τον μήνα για να βλέπετε και να ακούτε το σύμπαν.


Προτιμάς να μην εισπράττεις μία. Καλώς, δεν έχω πρόβλημα!  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: sotos65 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ας μην πάρει 24άρα. Ας πάρει χαμηλότερη σύνδεση για να πληρώνει +100 ευρώ / χρόνο.


Τώρα λες περίεργα πράγματα αν το καταλαβαίνεις. Αργά ή γρήγορα οι γραμμές θα είναι όχι μόνο 24άρες, αλλά 100αρες και ακόμα περισσότερο (και αλλού είναι ήδη τόσο). Θα λέμε τότε να παίρνει κάποιος γραμμή 2Mbps, που μάλλον δεν θα υπάρχει κιόλας;

----------


## EvilHawk

Α οκ θαυμάσια ιδέα, να πληρώνουμε όλοι για να κατεβάζουν κάποιοι ότι σαβούρα βρουν μπροστά τους ...  :Thumb down:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Λογικότατο είναι το ποσό, διότι δεν αφορά την κάλυψη 100% των υποτιθέμενων χαμένων εσόδων από τα κατεβάσματα αλλά ενός μέρους του μόνο, που πιθανά να αντιστοίχουσε στα πραγματικά χαμένα έσοδα. Από το να χάνεις το 100% ενός *φανταστικού* ποσού καλύτερα να έχεις στα χέρια το 10% του...


Δλδ θες να μου πεις πως ο άλλος κατεβάζει για να μην πάει να νοικιάσει από το DVD club 1-2 ταινίες 2-4 ευρώ?? Πόσοι είναι εκείνοι που το κάνουν αυτό ή που δεν μπορούν να βρουν τις 1-2 ταινίες που ψάχνουν στα video club. Εδώ 1 σειρά κάνει από 6-12 ευρώ στα video club (για ενοικίαση). 1 μουσικό CD 10-20 ευρώ κτλ.

........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τώρα λες περίεργα πράγματα αν το καταλαβαίνεις. Αργά ή γρήγορα οι γραμμές θα είναι όχι μόνο 24άρες, αλλά 100αρες και ακόμα περισσότερο (και αλλού είναι ήδη τόσο). Θα λέμε τότε να παίρνει κάποιος γραμμή 2Mbps, που μάλλον δεν θα υπάρχει κιόλας;


Λέω ο φόρος να χωριστεί σε 3 κλίμακες. Αργό, μέτριο και γρήγορο internet, το οποίο θα είναι περίπου 10, 20 και 30 ευρώ αντίστοιχα.

----------


## sotos65

> Α οκ θαυμάσια ιδέα, να πληρώνουμε όλοι για να κατεβάζουν κάποιοι ότι σαβούρα βρουν μπροστά τους ...


Αν πρόσεξες έδωσα μία λύση σε αυτό το "πρόβλημα",

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=777

........Auto merged post: sotos65 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Λέω ο φόρος να χωριστεί σε 3 κλίμακες. Αργό, μέτριο και γρήγορο internet, το οποίο θα είναι περίπου 10, 20 και 30 ευρώ αντίστοιχα.


Nein, danke...

Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν έκανες τους υπολογισμούς πάντως. Αυτό που λες θα χρέωνε με 120€ μια 2άρα σύνδεση, που κάνει τώρα 15-18€ το μήνα...

----------


## EvilHawk

Καμία λύση δεν έδωσες, συνένοχο στην σαβουροκατανάλωση δεν θέλω να με κάνετε ...

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Προτιμάς να μην εισπράττεις μία. Καλώς, δεν έχω πρόβλημα!


Δηλαδή καθαρός εκβιασμός. Τραγούδα!!!

----------


## wnet

> Αν πρόσεξες έδωσα μία λύση σε αυτό το "πρόβλημα",
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=777
> 
> ........Auto merged post: sotos65 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, danke...


οπότε ανα 10 φίλοι... οι 9 θα αγοράζουν σύνδεση χωρις free download και ο ένας με free download και θα τα κατεβάζει αυτός για όλους !! (αθάνατο Ελληνικό δαιμόνιο) :P

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Α οκ θαυμάσια ιδέα, να πληρώνουμε όλοι για να κατεβάζουν κάποιοι ότι σαβούρα βρουν μπροστά τους ...


   Υπάρχει υλικό το οποίο δεν είναι σαβούρα για μερικούς και δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο για ενοικίαση στα video club. Οπότε κάτι πρέπει να γίνει για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα αυτό, αλλά και τις πειρατείας. Όπως προείπα με την ίδια λογική δεν θα πρέπει η ΔΕΗ να δίνει ρεύμα στις ακριτικές περιοχές, καθώς ανεβάζει το κόστος και έτσι όλοι μας θα πρέπει να πληρώνουμε ακριβότερο ρεύμα.

----------


## sotos65

> Καμία λύση δεν έδωσες, συνένοχο στην σαβουροκατανάλωση δεν θέλω να με κάνετε ...


Να αρνηθείς την χρέωση. Δεν καταλαβαίνω, ο καθένας τελικά θέλει να τα έχει όλα. Πειρατία να μην υπάρχει, επιπτώσεις στα μαγαζιά να μην υπάρχουν, τα δικαιώματα να πληρώνονται όλα, και όλα αυτά διατηρώντας την παρούσα κατάσταση; Δηλαδή πώς, θα ξυπνήσουν τα εκατομμύρια που κατεβάζουν παράνομα αύριο και θα πάνε ξαφνικά να πληρώνουν;

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Αν πρόσεξες έδωσα μία λύση σε αυτό το "πρόβλημα",
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=777
> 
> ........Auto merged post: sotos65 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, danke...
> ...


Έκανα τους υπολογισμούς. 200 ευρώ χρόνο κάνει η 2άρα + 100 ευρώ φόρο = 300 ευρώ.

----------


## True Lies

μυνημα προς τους ιδιοκτητες video-club

να σας πληροφορήσω οτι το να νοικιάζεις το dvd ισχύει σχεδόν μόνο στην
ελλάδα.στο εξωτερικό το αγοράζουμε και ακριβά μάλιστα ,αλλά σε σχέση με την ελλάδα 
που δίνεις 2 ευρω για μιά μέρα ,εμείς με 12-20 ευρώ έχουμε την ταινία για πάντα.

συγκριτικα παλι ποιο ακριβα ειναι στην ελλαδα.αλλα ακομα και να μην θελουμε να την 
αγορασουμε την ταινια την βλεπουμε μεσω του iptv που εχουμε με μικρη επιβαρυνση απο
1 ευρω εως 3 για τις ταινειες που μολις βγηκαν.απο οτι ξερω ηδη και στην ελλαδα αρχισε
το iptv.

αρα ,
οσο ποιο γρηγορα καταλαβετε οι ανθρωποι που ζουν απο τα βιντεοκλαμπς οτι πλεον η 
τεχνολογια σας προσπερναει και αναζητησετε νεους οριζοντες και επιχειρηματικη δραση
τοσο ποιο εξασφαλισμενοι θα ειστε στο μελλον.

----------


## EvilHawk

Σώπα ρε μάστορα, μα μιλάμε σοβαρά τώρα εξισώνεις τις ανάγκες της ηλεκτροδότησης και επιβίωσης στις ακριτικές περιοχές με το dvd της τζούλιας και τις τηλεοπτικές σειρές;

----------


## MNP-10

> Καμία λύση δεν έδωσες, συνένοχο στην σαβουροκατανάλωση δεν θέλω να με κάνετε ...


Δυστυχως εισαι ηδη.. αν αγοραζεις οποιοδηποτε αποθηκευτικο μεσο, πληρωνεις και για πνευματικα δικαιωματα.

----------


## sotos65

> οπότε ανα 10 φίλοι... οι 9 θα αγοράζουν σύνδεση χωρις free download και ο ένας με free download και θα τα κατεβάζει αυτός για όλους !! (αθάνατο Ελληνικό δαιμόνιο) :P


Συ είπας, δεν είναι αυτό που σκέφτηκα εγώ, ούτε καν μου πέρασε από το μυαλό αυτή η περίπτωση!  :No no: 

........Auto merged post: sotos65 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Έκανα τους υπολογισμούς. 200 ευρώ χρόνο κάνει η 2άρα + 100 ευρώ φόρο = 300 ευρώ.


Τσάμπα, τρέξτε κόσμε! Βρε καταλαβαίνεις ότι ζούμε και σε εποχές στριμώγματος, και λες να χρεωθεί μία απλή 2άρα με 100€!  :Razz:

----------


## wnet

> Δυστυχως εισαι ηδη.. αν αγοραζεις οποιοδηποτε αποθηκευτικο μεσο, πληρωνεις και για πνευματικα δικαιωματα.


Θα μπορούσε να πει κανεις: τότε γιατί να μην κατεβάσουμε παράνομα , αφού ήδη πληρώνουμε λες και είναι υποχρεωτικό να αποθηκεύσουμε κάτι παράνομο στο αποθηκευτικό μέσο??

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Να αρνηθείς την χρέωση. Δεν καταλαβαίνω, ο καθένας τελικά θέλει να τα έχει όλα. Πειρατία να μην υπάρχει, επιπτώσεις στα μαγαζιά να μην υπάρχουν, τα δικαιώματα να πληρώνονται όλα, και όλα αυτά διατηρώντας την παρούσα κατάσταση; Δηλαδή πώς, θα ξυπνήσουν τα εκατομμύρια που κατεβάζουν παράνομα αύριο και θα πάνε ξαφνικά να πληρώνουν;


    Αφού δεν υπάρχει το υλικό καν για ενοικίαση. πχ εδώ καλά καλά 50-100 τίτλους blu ray έχουν τα περισσότερα video club. Ακόμη και τα μικρά τορρεντάδικα πιο πολλούς hd τίτλους έχουν!!! Δλδ θα πρέπει να σκάμε 20 ευρώ για να δούμε το blu ray και με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους (τα περισσότερα δεν έχουν καν Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Μερικά δεν έχουν καν Αγγλικούς!!!)

........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σώπα ρε μάστορα, μα μιλάμε σοβαρά τώρα εξισώνεις τις ανάγκες της ηλεκτροδότησης και επιβίωσης στις ακριτικές περιοχές με το dvd της τζούλιας και τις τηλεοπτικές σειρές;


Όχι. Λέω ότι εσύ δεν γουστάρεις να πληρώσεις πχ 100 ευρώ / χρόνο και θα πρέπει όσοι γουστάρουν να δουν κάτι που δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στα video club να πληρώνουν εκατοντάδες ή και χιλιάδες ευρώ τον χρόνο (και πάλι κάποιοι τίτλοι δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμοι σε DVD ή και δεν έχουν αγγλικό ήχο ή υπότιτλους), αλλά θες εγώ να γουστάρω να πληρώνω +100 ευρώ / χρόνο, αντί να πληρώνει ο Έλληνας που ζει σε ακριτική περιοχή μερικές εκατοντάδες ευρώ περισσότερα / χρόνο για το ρεύμα του.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Αφού δεν υπάρχει το υλικό καν για ενοικίαση. πχ εδώ καλά καλά 50-100 τίτλους blu ray έχουν τα περισσότερα video club. Ακόμη και τα μικρά τορρεντάδικα πιο πολλούς hd τίτλους έχουν!!! Δλδ θα πρέπει να σκάμε 20 ευρώ για να δούμε το blu ray και με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους (τα περισσότερα δεν έχουν καν Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Μερικά δεν έχουν καν Αγγλικούς!!!)
> 
> ........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> Όχι. Λέω ότι εσύ δεν γουστάρεις να πληρώσεις πχ 100 ευρώ / χρόνο και θα πρέπει όσοι γουστάρουν να δουν κάτι που δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στα video club να πληρώνουν εκατοντάδες ή και χιλιάδες ευρώ τον χρόνο (και πάλι κάποιοι τίτλοι δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμοι σε DVD ή και δεν έχουν αγγλικό ήχο ή υπότιτλους), αλλά θες εγώ να γουστάρω να πληρώνω +100 ευρώ / χρόνο, αντί να πληρώνει ο Έλληνας που ζει σε ακριτική περιοχή μερικές εκατοντάδες ευρώ περισσότερα / χρόνο για το ρεύμα του.


Κοίτα και εμένα μου αρέσει να σέρνω τα γόνατα μου στις στροφές με την μοτοσικλέτα μου, προτείνω να βάλουμε ένα έξτρα ποσό στα διόδια για την κατασκευή πίστας και την αγορά αγωνιστικών μοτοσικλετών για να το κάνω με μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια ...  :Whistle:

----------


## sotos65

> Όχι. Λέω ότι εσύ δεν γουστάρεις να πληρώσεις πχ 100 ευρώ / χρόνο και θα πρέπει όσοι γουστάρουν να δουν κάτι που δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στα video club να πληρώνουν εκατοντάδες ή και χιλιάδες ευρώ τον χρόνο (και πάλι κάποιοι τίτλοι δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμοι σε DVD ή και δεν έχουν αγγλικό ήχο ή υπότιτλους), αλλά θες εγώ να γουστάρω να πληρώνω +100 ευρώ / χρόνο, αντί να πληρώνει ο Έλληνας που ζει σε ακριτική περιοχή μερικές εκατοντάδες ευρώ περισσότερα / χρόνο για το ρεύμα του.


Πολύ λάθος είναι το παράδειγμα σου, η ηλεκτροδότηση την σημερινή εποχή είναι δικαίωμα και αγαθό που πρέπει να υπάρχει παντού, γι αυτό και επιδοτείται η παροχή της σε περιοχές που θα στοίχιζε πανάκριβα στον καταναλωτή αν έπρεπε να πληρώνει όλο το ποσό από την τσέπη του (εναλλακτικά, μπορεί κάποιος να πει να φύγουν όλοι από αυτές τις περιοχές, να έρθουν Αθήνα, δεν θα έλεγα και ό,τι καλύτερο). Δεν ισχύει το ίδιο για τα DVD ή BluRay...

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Τσάμπα, τρέξτε κόσμε! Βρε καταλαβαίνεις ότι ζούμε και σε εποχές στριμώγματος, και λες να χρεωθεί μία απλή 2άρα με 100€!


Τότε μην βάλει ΟΤΕ και βάλε μια άλλη εταιρία για να γλιτώσεις λεφτά. Με τον ΟΤΕ +100 ευρώ δίνεις περίπου σε σχέση με έναν εναλλακτικό με ως 24. Αν βγει και τέτοιος φόρος θα δίνουν και οι εναλλακτικοί χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα.

----------


## MNP-10

> Θα μπορούσε να πει κανεις: τότε γιατί να μην κατεβάσουμε παράνομα , αφού ήδη πληρώνουμε λες και είναι υποχρεωτικό να αποθηκεύσουμε κάτι παράνομο στο αποθηκευτικό μέσο??


Ε ναι, αφου πλερωνω θα κατεβασω  :Razz:

----------


## immortal1979

Διαβασα σχεδον ολες τις σελιδες απο το θεμα. Εγω προσωπικα δεν κατεβαζα απο το gamato, κατεβαζω απο αλλου, το θεμα δεν ειναι αυτο, το θεμα ειναι οτι η συλληψη των παιδιων ειναι πολυ "χοντρο πραγμα", η ΕΠΟΕ, η οπως στο διαολο λεγεται, το μονο που κανει ειναι να πεισμωνει τον κοσμο. ΕΓω παντα ημουν της αποψης οτι αν μου αρεσει κατι θα το αγορασω. Για παραδειγμα windows δεν αγορασα ποτε, ολα κατεβασμενα, παραλληλα κατεβαζα και εκδοσεις του linux και επειδη μου αρεσε ηθελα να συνεισφερω στην προσπαθεια που κανανε οσοι ασχολουνταν με τισ εταιρειες αυτες και εκανα μικρες δωρεες, λογω των χαμηλων οικονομικων μου ή αγοραζα μια διανομη απο τα καταστηματα, πχ το suse 9.3 , mandriva 2010 κτλ κτλ. και τελικα εφτασα πλεον στο σημειο και εχω μονο inux στον υπολογιστη μου (ενταξει λιγο ασχετο  :Smile:  )
Αυτο εκανα και με πολλες αλλες κατηγοριες ψηφιακου υλικου, πχ με την μουσικη, ταινιες, ebook κτλ κτλ κτλ.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτοι που κανουν μηνυσεις και τραβανε τον κοσμακη στα δικαστηρια να μαθουν οτι, ακομα και ολα να κλεισουν, δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να αυξηθει δραματικα η πωληση των ειδων τους, πειτε λογω τιμης, λογω ποιοτητας.....

Τελειωνοντας να πω κατι ακομα, το dvd της τζουλιας δεν ξερω κατα ποσο επαιξε ρολο στο να "κατεβει" το gamato, αλλα σε εναν αλλο μεγαλο ελληνικο torrent server που ειμαι μελος, το dvd αυτο ανεβηκε αμεσως, αλλα το επομενο πρωινο κατεβηκε και δεν υπαρχει πουθενα!!!! 
Αν σε αυτο το κ***κρατος το gamato εκλεισε τελικα απο μηνυση της σειρηνας τι να πω, ειμαστε για το σκυλογκρεμι ολοι. Αυτα τα ολιγα και ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας.

----------


## wnet

> Λέω ότι εσύ δεν γουστάρεις να πληρώσεις πχ 100 ευρώ / χρόνο και θα πρέπει όσοι γουστάρουν να δουν κάτι που δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στα video club να πληρώνουν εκατοντάδες ή και χιλιάδες ευρώ τον χρόνο (και πάλι κάποιοι τίτλοι δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμοι σε DVD ή και δεν έχουν αγγλικό ήχο ή υπότιτλους), αλλά θες εγώ να γουστάρω να πληρώνω +100 ευρώ / χρόνο, αντί να πληρώνει ο Έλληνας που ζει σε ακριτική περιοχή μερικές εκατοντάδες ευρώ περισσότερα / χρόνο για το ρεύμα του.


Α και επειδή είσαι εσύ σινεφιλ και θες να βλέπεις 100 τουλάχιστον τίτλους το χρόνο σε BlueRay να τα μοιραστούμε όλοι μαζι τα έξοδα για το χόμπι σου ε?? 

Νομίζω πως κάθε απάντηση από δω και πέρα είναι ασκοπή.....

----------


## sotos65

> Τότε μην βάλει ΟΤΕ και βάλε μια άλλη εταιρία για να γλιτώσεις λεφτά. Με τον ΟΤΕ +100 ευρώ δίνεις περίπου σε σχέση με έναν εναλλακτικό με ως 24. Αν βγει και τέτοιος φόρος θα δίνουν και οι εναλλακτικοί χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα.


Μάλλον συμφέρει τελικά να μείνουν τα πράγματα όπως είναι τώρα, από τη μια κάποιοι δεν θέλουν να πληρώνουν τίποτα μη κατηγορηθούν ως συνένοχοι, από την άλλη για κάποιους άλλους είναι λίγα τα χρήματα και προτιμούν να μην εισπράττουν καθόλου. Μια χαρά είμαστε όπως είμαστε τώρα, γιατί να ξοδευόμαστε αφού δεν θέλουν και τα χρήματα μας...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Α και επειδή είσαι εσύ σινεφιλ και θες να βλέπεις 100 τουλάχιστον τίτλους το χρόνο σε BlueRay να τα μοιραστούμε όλοι μαζι τα έξοδα για το χόμπι σου ε?? 
> 
> Νομίζω πως κάθε απάντηση από δω και πέρα είναι ασκοπή.....


ΟΚ. Τότε ας το βάλουν μόνο σε όσους θέλουν. Και ας το δίνουν με 10-50 ευρώ. Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα.

----------


## Nozomi

> ..Τελειωνοντας να πω κατι ακομα, το dvd της τζουλιας δεν ξερω κατα ποσο επαιξε ρολο στο να "κατεβει" το gamato, αλλα σε εναν αλλο μεγαλο ελληνικο torrent server που ειμαι μελος, το dvd αυτο ανεβηκε αμεσως, αλλα το επομενο πρωινο κατεβηκε και δεν υπαρχει πουθενα!!!!


Δηλαδή, τι θέλεις να μας πείς ? 
Ότι έπαιξαν πιέσεις και απεσύρθη κακήν-κακώς απ' τον άλλο μεγάλο ελληνικό tracker ?

Προσωπικά το είδα μια φορά, και το θεωρώ (ακόμα και για τσόντα) piece of crap, αλλά αν είναι τόσο μάγκες και μαμαώ-μαμάω εκεί στην Σειρήνα, ας το ανεβάσουμε στο Rapidshare να δούμε τι θα κάνουν... :Wink:

----------


## sotos65

> Δηλαδή, τι θέλεις να μας πείς ? 
> Ότι έπαιξαν πιέσεις και απεσύρθη κακήν-κακώς απ' τον άλλο μεγάλο ελληνικό tracker ?
> 
> Προσωπικά το είδα μια φορά, και το θεωρώ (ακόμα και για τσόντα) piece of crap, αλλά αν είναι τόσο μάγκες και μαμώ-μαμάω εκεί στην Σειρήνα, ας το ανεβάσουμε στο Rapidshare να δούμε τι θα κάνουν...


Γεμάτο είναι το internet με λινκ για το συγκεκριμένο, και σε rapid, και σε άλλα torrentάδικα. Ο googlης βγάζει πάμπολλα αποτελέσματα...

----------


## NT1G

> Δηλαδή, τι θέλεις να μας πείς ? 
> Ότι έπαιξαν πιέσεις και απεσύρθη κακήν-κακώς απ' τον άλλο μεγάλο ελληνικό tracker ?
> 
> Προσωπικά το είδα μια φορά, και το θεωρώ (ακόμα και για τσόντα) piece of crap, αλλά αν είναι τόσο μάγκες και μαμαώ-μαμάω εκεί στην Σειρήνα, ας το ανεβάσουμε στο Rapidshare να δούμε τι θα κάνουν...


Θα πούν στο rapidshare oτι είναι copyrighted και θα το σβήσει αμέσως.
 :Smile:

----------


## Simpleton

> ειδα σε βιντεοκλαμπ την εξης αποτυχημενη αφισα που εγραφε:
> 
> καθε φορα που κατεβαζεις μια ταινια ενας ανθρωπος χανει τη δουλεια του
> 
> δυστηχως δεν ειχα μαρκαδορο μαζι μου να τους απαντησω απο κατω τα απαραιτητα σχολια




Off Topic


		Ναι, και κάθε φορά που δεν παίρνουμε δόση, ένας έμπορος μένει στο δρόμο.

Μου θυμίζει εκείνο το ελεεινό «Θέλουν να καταργήσουν την υπαίθρια διαφήμιση -> 20.000 άνεργοι».  :Thumb down:

----------


## prodromosfan

πιστευω οτι το θεμα πλεον εχει ξεχειλωσει
και η συζητηση που γινεται ειναι πλεον offtopic.

καλυτερα να συνεχιστει σε καινουριο thread
με συγκεκριμενο θέμα 
(πχ. πειρατία και ελληνικο ιντερνετ)

καλύτερα να κλειδωθει το παρόν  :Lock: 

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Μου θυμίζει εκείνο το ελεεινό «Θέλουν να καταργήσουν την υπαίθρια διαφήμιση -> 20.000 άνεργοι».


καθολου ελλεεινο δεν ειναι, 
αλλα δεν ειναι επι του παροντος να το ανααπτυξουμε.

----------


## Ronin

> Καμία λύση δεν έδωσες, συνένοχο στην σαβουροκατανάλωση δεν θέλω να με κάνετε ...


Είσαι ήδη, εκτός αν δεν έχεις αγοράσει ποτέ cd/dvd, σκληρό δίσκο ή χαρτί Α4 (!). Ο νόμος λέει για 4%-6% btw
http://aepi.gr/images/pdf_aepi/nomos...tember2008.pdf
άρθρο 18
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Πνευματική_ιδιοκτησία#.CE.A4.CE.BF_.CE.BD.CE.AD.CE.BF_.CF.80.CF.81.CF.8C.CE.B2.CE.BB.CE.B7.CE.BC.CE.  B1

----------


## Andreaslar

> Δηλαδή 3 ευρώ τον μήνα για να βλέπετε και να ακούτε το σύμπαν.


3euros x 1.000.000 DSL συνδρομές (εφόσον γίνει υποχρεωτικό) = *3.000.000* euros / *μήνα* χ12 = 36.000.000 euros / Χρόνο...

Πιστεύεις ότι είναι λίγα λεφτά?
Πιστεύεις ότι τώρα βγάζουν παραπλήσια λεφτά?

Να δω μετά τις περίφημες οργανώσεις για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα πως θα μοιράσουν ΔΙΚΑΙΑ τα φράγκα...Θα αλληλοσκοτωθούνε  από την ΑΠΛΗΣΤΙΑ τους

----------


## kostas007

> Δηλαδή, τι θέλεις να μας πείς ? 
> Ότι έπαιξαν πιέσεις και απεσύρθη κακήν-κακώς απ' τον άλλο μεγάλο ελληνικό tracker ?
> 
> Προσωπικά το είδα μια φορά, και το θεωρώ (ακόμα και για τσόντα) piece of crap, αλλά αν είναι τόσο μάγκες και μαμαώ-μαμάω εκεί στην Σειρήνα, ας το ανεβάσουμε στο Rapidshare να δούμε τι θα κάνουν...


απο το thegt βγηκε λενε γιατι τους επρηξε ενας τυπος να το βγαλουν,και το βγαλαν αφου μοιραστηκε σε 2-3 χιλιαδες ατομα πρωτα.
και γραψαν οτι δε γουσταραν να τους κανουν διαφημιση.

εγω πιστευω οτι δεν ηθελαν να ρισκαρουν αυτο το 10% να τους κλεισουν κι αυτους,και καλα κανανε

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> 3euros x 1.000.000 DSL συνδρομές (εφόσον γίνει υποχρεωτικό) = *3.000.000* euros / *μήνα* χ12 = 36.000.000 euros / Χρόνο...
> 
> Πιστεύεις ότι είναι λίγα λεφτά?
> Πιστεύεις ότι τώρα βγάζουν παραπλήσια λεφτά?
> 
> Να δω μετά τις περίφημες οργανώσεις για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα πως θα μοιράσουν ΔΙΚΑΙΑ τα φράγκα...Θα αλληλοσκοτωθούνε  από την ΑΠΛΗΣΤΙΑ τους


Ο τζίρος των εταιριών αυτή την στιγμή πρέπει να είναι κοντά στα 2 εκ ευρώ τον μήνα μόνο από τα rental dvd. Ο τζίρος αυτός πρέπει να ήταν κοντά στα 4-5 εκ πρίν 2 χρόνια μόλις. Αν βάλουμε οτι θα χάσουν και αυτά άμα πραγματοποιηθεί το σενάριο σου μιλάμε για μεγάλες ζημιές. Αν βάλεις και την ζημιά στον κινηματογράφο που θα γίνει που πρέπει να είναι καμια 10αριά εκ, όντως θα σφάζονται ποιός θα πρωτοφύγει από τον χώρο.

----------


## intech

> πιστευω οτι το θεμα πλεον εχει ξεχειλωσει
> και η συζητηση που γινεται ειναι πλεον offtopic.
> 
> καλυτερα να συνεχιστει σε καινουριο thread
> με συγκεκριμενο θέμα 
> (πχ. πειρατία και ελληνικο ιντερνετ)
> 
> καλύτερα να κλειδωθει το παρόν 
> 
> ...




Συμφωνώ, στο ότι  έχει, ξεχειλώσει.... και πολύ.
Βέβαια, μπορείς, να κλειδώσεις κάτι πού....έχει σχεδόν 60,000 εμφανίσεις...?
Εννοείται οτι θέλεις, να εφαρμοσθούν,  όλα όσα είναι....μη  αποδεκτά, απο τους κανόνες.

----------


## zombie_wireless

Πιστεύω και γω ότι το θέμα ξεφεύγει από την αρχική είδηση...Πάντως οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως έχουν ακουστεί πολλές ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις μέχρι στιγμής... :One thumb up:

----------


## psytransas

> Ο τζίρος των εταιριών αυτή την στιγμή πρέπει να είναι κοντά στα 2 εκ ευρώ τον μήνα μόνο από τα rental dvd. Ο τζίρος αυτός πρέπει να ήταν κοντά στα 4-5 εκ πρίν 2 χρόνια μόλις. Αν βάλουμε οτι θα χάσουν και αυτά άμα πραγματοποιηθεί το σενάριο σου μιλάμε για μεγάλες ζημιές. Αν βάλεις και την ζημιά στον κινηματογράφο που θα γίνει που πρέπει να είναι καμια 10αριά εκ, όντως θα σφάζονται ποιός θα πρωτοφύγει από τον χώρο.


AN οντως γινει αυτο που προτεινεται και με βρισκει συμφωνο και εμενα, να δουμε μετα τι θα λετε για την "πειρατια" και την...καταστροφη σας απο αυτη.

Ειστε ξεπερασμενοι σαν επαγγελμα. Τελος.

----------


## kostas007

> Ο τζίρος των εταιριών αυτή την στιγμή πρέπει να είναι κοντά στα 2 εκ ευρώ τον μήνα μόνο από τα rental dvd. Ο τζίρος αυτός πρέπει να ήταν κοντά στα 4-5 εκ πρίν 2 χρόνια μόλις. Αν βάλουμε οτι θα χάσουν και αυτά άμα πραγματοποιηθεί το σενάριο σου μιλάμε για μεγάλες ζημιές. Αν βάλεις και την ζημιά στον κινηματογράφο που θα γίνει που πρέπει να είναι καμια 10αριά εκ, όντως θα σφάζονται ποιός θα πρωτοφύγει από τον χώρο.


ποια ζημια στο κινηματογραφο?
οταν το εισητηριο εχει 9.5 ευρω,τα ποπκορν 5 ευρω και ο υπαλληλος παιρνει 600 ευρω το μηνα?
περιεργο που δεν κλεινει κανενα village,ster και οι ιδιοκτητες τους εχουν gallardo.

----------


## Sebu

> ποια ζημια στο κινηματογραφο?
> οταν το εισητηριο εχει 9.5 ευρω,τα ποπκορν 5 ευρω και ο υπαλληλος παιρνει 600 ευρω το μηνα?
> περιεργο που δεν κλεινει κανενα village,ster και οι ιδιοκτητες τους εχουν gallardo.


Μη νομιζεις η κινηση εχει περιοριστει δραστικα

Παλια (μεχρι πριν 2 χρονια) πηγαινα τουλαχιστον καθε διμηνο κινηματογραφο και παλι μου φαινοταν ακριβο.

Τον τελευταιο 1,5 χρονο εχω παει μονο 2 φορες και τις 2 με ετσουξε η χρεωση γιατι εκανα online κρατηση μεσω ιντερνετ (καθαρη κλοπη). 

Λυπαμαι που το λεω αλλα ετσι ωθουν τον κοσμο στην πειρατεια και την παρανομια. Οχι σαν τον κουτοπονηρο νησιωτη ξενοδοχο/εστιατορα που θελει με 3 μηνες διακοπες να ζησει βασιλικα για 14 και κοπαναει τα δωματια 140-180 ευρω τη βραδια και το φαγητο 40 ευρω το ατομο, να θελουν να παρουν gallardo σε μια νυχτα και οι ιδιοκτητες σινεμαδων  :Razz:

----------


## kostas007

ταινιες κατεβαζω απο το 2002
αβερτα ξεκινησα να κατεβαζω απο τοτε που εδραιωθηκε (στους γνωστες) το mkv μεσα του 2006

απο τοτε ξεκινησα να πηγαινω σινεμα γιατι γουσταρα τρελλα να βλεπω καλες ταινιες.
μεχρι τοτε οι ταινιες που εβλεπα ηταν ειτε αποτυχημενες στη τηλεοραση του επιπεδου steven segal δερνω-οτι-κινειται,ειτε χαζομαρες στυλ scary movie.
βιντεο κλαμπ πηγαινα απο το 2000 μεχρι το 2004,τα χρονια του λυκειου και λιγο μετα.

το 2006 με 2009 ειχα δει πανω απο 50 ταινιες σινεμα,παρολο που το εισιτηριο ειχε 7 ευρω το φοιτητικο,απλα ειχα κοψει τους καφεδες.
ξαφνικα το 2010 τους ηρθε να πανε το εισιτηριο 2 ευρω πανω και να κοψουν τις εκπτωσεις τα σαββατοκυριακα.
η μονη ταινια που ειδα απο τοτε ηταν το avatar λογω 3D (το μετανοιωσα βεβαια)
αφου προσπαθουν να βγαλουν απο τη μυγα ξυγκι ας παρουν τα ψηφιακα μου @@ τωρα.

----------


## tolis_01

Παιδιά, με την άρση απορρήτου τι ισχύει; Γιατί για να έπιασαν τα παιδιά *κάποιος isp ΕΔΩΣΕ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ*.

----------


## pakitis

Bravo tolis_01 που έγραψες κι ένα ποστ εντός θέματος...

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Ο τζίρος των εταιριών αυτή την στιγμή πρέπει να είναι κοντά στα 2 εκ ευρώ τον μήνα μόνο από τα rental dvd. Ο τζίρος αυτός πρέπει να ήταν κοντά στα 4-5 εκ πρίν 2 χρόνια μόλις. Αν βάλουμε οτι θα χάσουν και αυτά άμα πραγματοποιηθεί το σενάριο σου μιλάμε για μεγάλες ζημιές. Αν βάλεις και την ζημιά στον κινηματογράφο που θα γίνει που πρέπει να είναι καμια 10αριά εκ, όντως θα σφάζονται ποιός θα πρωτοφύγει από τον χώρο.


Αν ισχύουν τα νούμερά σου, τότε μια χαρά είναι πχ τα 7-8 ευρώ για χαμηλές ταχύτητες, 15 για ως 24 και 25 για VDSL για όσους θέλουν την συγκεκριμένη δυνατότητα. Οπότε ας το κάνουν έτσι και ας τελειώνει το θέμα.

----------


## mathaiosside

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Η ΕΠΟΕ ή ο οποιοσδήποτε είναι απο πίσω απο όλο αυτό το σκηνικό, πρόβλημα είχε με τις ταινίες που μπορείς να βρείς στους διάφορους τρακερ,έτσι δεν είναι; 

Αλλά τότε γιατί οι διαχειριστές δεν αφαίρεσαν απλά αυτές τις ταινίες ή οτιδήποτε άλλο δημιουργεί "πρόβλημα"και να κρατήσουν τα rip απο τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές, διάφορα e-book,και όλο το υπόλοιπο υλικό που φιλοξενούσαν και δεν θα δημιουργούσε οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα;

----------


## babylonx

Γιατί θέλανε να το παίξουν Gamatoi! Επειδή κάτι αντίστοιχο δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ στην Ελλάδα (κακά τα ψέμματα) δε περίμενε και κανένας τους να γίνει. Η λογική του "χαλαρά" και του "δε βαριέσαι" τους έφαγε.

Επίσης αυτή η εκδοχή (ότι δηλαδή όλα έγιναν για χάρη της πόρνης) είναι μία από τις πολλές. Παίζει να κινήθηκε η ΕΠΟΕ μόνη της, άσχετα από το Σειρηνάκη, γιατί η χρήση του gamato είχε πάρει ανησυχητικά μεγάλες διαστάσεις. Όπως επισης είναι άσχετο αυτό με τη συμμόρφωση ή όχι. Το γαλανόλευκο που επίσης εξαφανίστηκε, είχε συμμορφωθεί πλήρως.



> Καλά μερικοί έχετε πλάκα ρε γμτ.
> 
> Καλά ρε φιλαράκι δεν έχεις δουλέψει ποτέ στη ζωή σου και βγαίνεις επί του καναπεως και έχεις και το θράσος και σχολιάζεις με χιλιοειπωμένα επιχειρήματα περί λειτουργίας του καπιταλιστικού συστήματος και γενικότερα τις αγοράς?
> 
> Ε φυσικά και εμένα εάν με τάιζε ακόμη ο μπαμπάς μου αυτά θα έλεγα…
> 
> Ρε πλάκα μας κάνετε.? Και εγώ νόμιζα ότι μιλούσα με κάνα άτομο της προκοπής..
> 
> Άντε ρε παίξτε με κάνα playstation


Είσαι το λιγότερο προκλητικός. Ποιος σου δίνει εσένα λοιπόν το δικαίωμα να μας βάζεις όλους τη ταμπέλα του νεαρού τεμπέλη και ψευτοεπαναστάτη που τον πληρώνει ακόμη ο μπαμπάς του; Αντί να πεις στα ίσια ότι γουστάρεις τρελά το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα και θέλεις να μείνει ο κόσμος ως έχει, με τις τεράστιες κοινωνικές ανισότητες, τον πλούτο μαζεμένο στο 0.1% (πολύ λέω μάλλον) και τη γενική ομολογία από την παγκόσμια μάζα του πληθησμού ότι η παραπάνω κατάσταση χειροτερευει ακόμη περισσότερο, κάθεσαι και μας πουλάς τρέλα ως ο δουλευταράς και ο έχων την εμπειρία της ζωής ώστε να κρίνεις ότι όλα όσα λέμε είναι ένα κάρο ουτοπικές μ@λακίες.

Να σε ενημερώσω λοιπόν ότι μάλλον η δική σου πλευρά είναι αυτή που φοράει παρωπίδες και δε ξέρει τι της γίνεται και αυτό φαίνεται από τον τρόπο που απαντάς προσπαθώντας πάντα να μειώσεις το κύρος των συνομιλητών σου παρά να παραθέσεις σοβαρά αντεπιχειρήματα στην επιχειρηματολογία των άλλων.

Πάνε λοιπόν και αύριο εκεί που δουλεύεις να βγάλεις τα δύστυχα λεφτά που βγάζεις τα οποία θα καταναλώσεις στις βασικές ανάγκες σου ή σε σαχλαμάρες που θα σου προσφέρουν μια πρόσκερη ικανοποίηση ώστε να ξεφύγεις μερικά λεπτά από την καθημερινή σου μιζέρια (δεν είναι προσωπικό αυτό, όλοι είμαστε σε μια τραγική οικονομική κατάσταση πλέον) και συνέχισε έτσι τη ζωή σου ελπίζοντας ότι κάποια μέρα ίσως καταφέρεις και συ να μπεις σε αυτό το 0.1%. Βλέπεις, το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα που τόσο σφοδρά προασπίζεις έτσι ακριβώς λειτουργεί. Δε σου παραθέτει βέβαια ποσοστά όπως εγω, σε παραπλανά δίνοντας σου την ελπίδα ότι με τη σκληρή δουλειά σου κάποια στιγμή θα γίνεις και συ πλούσιος! Ας γελάσουμε... Ασε μας εμάς από την άλλη να ονειρευόμαστε ένα σύστημα όπου κανένας δε θα μπορεί να σε φτάνει σε μια κατάσταση που από τη μία να μην έχεις λεφτά να φας και να έχεις ανάγκη να δεις ένα σκουπίδι που διαρκεί 2 ώρες για να ξεχαστείς και από την άλλη να σου ζητάει λεφτά περισσότερα από αυτά που θα διέθετες για το φαγητό σου ώστε να δεις αυτό το σκουπίδι. 

Ο καπιταλισμός δεν είναι δημοκρατία. Είναι οικονομική ασυδοσία.

----------


## Omega9

> Καλά μερικοί έχετε πλάκα ρε γμτ.
> 
> Καλά ρε φιλαράκι δεν έχεις δουλέψει ποτέ στη ζωή σου και βγαίνεις επί του καναπεως και έχεις και το θράσος και σχολιάζεις με χιλιοειπωμένα επιχειρήματα περί λειτουργίας του καπιταλιστικού συστήματος και γενικότερα τις αγοράς?
> 
> Ε φυσικά και εμένα εάν με τάιζε ακόμη ο μπαμπάς μου αυτά θα έλεγα…
> 
> Ρε πλάκα μας κάνετε.? Και εγώ νόμιζα ότι μιλούσα με κάνα άτομο της προκοπής..
> 
> Άντε ρε παίξτε με κάνα playstation



Ρε άντε....   πάγαινε από δω πέρα..

που ξέρεις και για τη δουλειά που κάνω... 

Δουλειές έχω κάνει πολλές στη ζωή μου, ψάχνοντας φυσικά όπως δεκάδες χιλιάδες άλλοι νέοι να βρω δουλειά πάνω στο αντικείμενο των σπουδών μου. Όπως μπορούν να δούνε οι πάντες γύρισες πίσω στο γνώριμο ύφος σου. ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και θα μιλήσω για το εγκληματικό και αδιέξοδο οικονομικοπολιτικό σύστημα της σήμερον και για τους κοινοβουλευτικούς κλέφτες και απατεώνες που το διαχειρίζονται στην Ελλάδα, διότι αυτά δεν δίνουν σε εμένα την ευκαιρία να δουλέψω εκεί που αξίζω και να ζήσω σε τελευταία ανάλυση όπως θέλω τη ζωή  μου. ΕΣΕΝΑ ρε θα ρωτήσω για να γράψω τα αυτονόητα;

----------


## babylonx

Σωστός ρε omega.. Και γω προσπαθώ να κρατήσω το επίπεδο παραπάνω... Τελικά μερικοί άνθρωποι μονάχα αν πέσεις στο επίπεδό τους καταλαβαίνουν. Αλλιώς νομίζουν ότι βρέχει...

Να σημειώσω μόνο ότι εγώ όχι μόνο δε ψυχαγωγούμαι από τέτοια ποστ, αντίθετα θλίβομαι γιατί με αυτά τα μυαλά θεωρώ ότι έφτασε ο κόσμος στη σημερινή του κατάντια και δεν έχει περιθώρια αλλαγής. Το δυστύχημα είναι ότι εάν κάτι κάποια στιγμή αλλάξει προς το καλύτερο από εμάς τους "20χρονους playstationαδες" τότε και αυτός θα καρπωθεί τα οφέλη.

----------


## Gio Alex

> Μα αφού επιτρέπεται η παράκαμψη του drm αν θέλεις να αντιγράψεις το έργο για προσωπική χρήση (γι'αυτό και προγράμματα σαν το dvdfabdecrypter ή το anydvd είναι απολύτως νόμιμα). Άρα ποιο το πρόβλημα;  (εκτός του ιδεολογικού. Και το αμάξι μου έχει πατέντες από την εταιρία πάνω για να λειτουργεί, αλλά δεν θα το πετάξω για να ψάξω open source αμάξι  )



Ναι, αλλά ένα πείραγμα στον εγκέφαλο θα το κάνεις...





> δεν έπεσα να κατασπαράξω κάποιον που υπερασπίστηκε το σωστόν της φυλάκισης των παιδιών. Αν θυμάμαι καλά κάποιος από αυτούς αποκάλεσε όσους θα πάνε στη διαδήλωση "κολλημένους" και άλλα πολλά. Λογικό είναι να παίρνει πληρωμένη απάντηση, αλλά σε καλύτερο ύφος, όπως π.χ. πάνω στο τελευταίο που είπες, πρέπει να σου πω ότι όσοι διαβάζουν ADSLGR είναι αρκετά ψαγμένοι ώστε να βρίσκουν και μόνοι τους άλλα torrent sites  
> 
> Για άλλη μια φορά, τα παιδιά έκαναν παρανομία - ενδεχομένως βγάλανε και λεφτά.  Αλλά δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι ήταν παρανομία για 1 δις που λένε κάποιοι, ώστε να στοιχειοθετηθεί κατηγορία σε βαθμό κακουργήματος. Εγώ γι'αυτό ήθελα να διαδηλώσω εχτές και όχι για να ανοίξει ξανά το site.



Καλά, δεν το ξέρετε? Στην Ελλάδα αν κλέψεις 1000 ευρώ πας φυλακή. Αν κλέψεις 1000000 όχι μόνο δεν πας φυλακή, αλλά το παίζεις και μάγκας στον κύκλο σου...

----------


## giorgosts

> Παιδιά, με την άρση απορρήτου τι ισχύει; Γιατί για να έπιασαν τα παιδιά *κάποιος isp ΕΔΩΣΕ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ*.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=416

Για τους χρήστες δεν υπάρχει προς το παρόν φόβος γιατί η παράβασή τους είναι σε βαθμό πλημελλήματος και δεν μπορεί να γίνει άρση..

----------


## anon

Off Topic






> *Anon,*
> 
>  Δεν χρειαζόταν να ξοδέψεις τόσο πολύ τον χρόνο σου για να επαναλάβεις (άσχετα με τις κατά περίπτωση λεπτομέρειες) κάποια κοινώς… επαναλαμβανόμενα εδώ και δεκαετίες.


Αν ήταν κοινα επαναλαμβανόμενα, θα ήταν γνωστά σε όλους. Δυστυχώς ειναι γνωστά σε λίγους, και συ μέσα στον λογαριασμό, που πιστεύει στην ανθρωπιά του Bill gates, Buffet και αλλων. Και αν ψάξεις για τους κατέχοντες πάνω απο 10 εκ δολλάρια περιουσία περίπου, υπάρχουν και στο διαδίκτυο σύμβουλοι, που συμβουλεύουν ότι η καλύτερη τοποθέτηση των χρημάτων τους είναι να κάνουν ένα ιδιωτικό φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα, κάτι σαν το Melinda & Bill Gates..
Δυστυχώς τα γεγονότα βγάζουν εμένα σωστό και οποιοδήποτε άλλο το λιγότερο θύμα της προβοκάτσιας. Καθήστε να πιστεύετε ότι κάποιος που επενδύει σε φαρμακοβιομηχανίες και έχει και τον έλεγχο αυτών, προτιμά να πουλά τα φάρμακα 20 ευρώ το χαπάκι, αλλά επειδή δίνει σε χώρες του τρίτου κόσμου 5 εκατομύρια δολλάρια για να αγοράσουν τα χαπάκια του (που τα πουλά 20 ευρώ το χαπάκι είπαμε), είναι φιλάνθρωπος. Εαν ήταν φιλάνθρωπος, θα τα πουλούσε 1 ευρώ ή και λιγότερο ή ακόμα καλύτερα θα έδινε την συνταγή patent free να τις παράγουν οι χώρες μόνες τους. Ναι, τότε θα έδινε κάτι καλό στην ανθρωπότητα. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι υποκρισία, και απορώ που υποτίθεται ότι μιλάμε με άνθρωπους με γνώση, ότι δεν θέλουν να δεχτούν ότι ισχύει αυτό και ότι ισχύει αυτό που μια προβοκάτσια θέλει να τους πλασάρει. Κοιμήσου.




> Σου μοιάζει για κοινός κερδοσκόπος;


ΝΑΙ. Ολη η ζωή του. Ειναι ένας επιτυχημένος επιχειρηματίας, με σκοπό το κέρδος μια ζωή. Εχει κάνει του κόσμου τις ανήθικές (αλλά νόμιμες) παραβάσεις προκειμένου αυτός και η εταιρία του να βγάλει περισσότερο κέρδος. Εαν θέλεις να δείς κάποιον της πληροφορικής που δεν είχε σκοπό το κέρδος, δες την ιστορία του πρώην συνεταίρου τoy Steve Jobs, του Wozniak.




> Αναφέρθηκα σε συνέντευξή του που είχε δώσει πριν μερικά χρόνια (και όπως την θυμάμαι) όπου ανέφερε ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της περιουσίας του θα δοθεί στο ίδρυμά του, για τους σκοπούς του, ώστε  να "επιστραφεί στην κοινωνία". Και μόνο ένα μικρό μέρος στα παιδιά του για μια επαρκή οικονομική διασφάλισή τους. Κάτι που είναι σε σύμπνοια με το υπόλοιπο σχόλιο μου - το οποιο δεν έχει θέμα τον Gates.


Κουτόχορτο κυκλοφορεί πολύ. Η λειτουργία ενός ιδιωτικού φιλανθρωπικού ιδρύματος ειναι ότι την περιουσία την έχει το ίδρυμα. Αλλά η προεδρία, αυτός που οδηγεί το ίδρυμα καθώς και οι θέσεις του συμβουλίου ειναι ιδιωτική υπόθεση. Σίγουρα ο Μπιλάκος θα έλεγε κάτι τέτοιο, τι ήθελες να πεί δηλαδή, κοιτάξτε μάγκες, επειδή μπορώ και δεν μπορείτε εσείς, θα κάνω ένα ίδρυμα για να γλυτώνω φόρους, για να πληρώνετε εσείς οι υπόλοιποι βλάκες αμερικανοί; οι θέσεις του συμιβουλίου ειναι μεταβιβάσιμες σε διαδόχους όπως η κληρονομιά. οπότε εν μέρει έχει δίκιο, ναι, δεν θα πάρουν λεφτά τα παιδιά, (άσε που θα πλήρωναν και ένα τεράστιο φόρο κληρονομιά, ενα ακόμη Plus σε αυτή την πρακτική), αλλά θα πάρουν την θέση ελέγχου της περιουσίας. Δεν θα έχουν στο όνομά τους, σπίτια, αυτοκίνητα, κότερα, αεροπλάνα, θα τα έχει και πληρώνει το ίδρυμα. Ομως στο τέλος ποιά η διαφορά; Απο μεριά τους θα κάνουν χρήση όλων των παραπάνω εφόρου ζωής, και θα μεταβιβάσουν το δικαίωμα αυτό στα παιδιά τους, εμφανίζοντας τους εαυτούς τους ως απλούς πληβείους! 




> Εκτός κι αν εννοείς ότι τα παιδιά του τελικά θα απαλλοτριώσουν το ίδρυμα και θα το βάλουν… στην τσέπη τους και αυτό είναι το μακρόπνοο σχέδιο του πατέρα τους – που μας τσάκισε όλους… λέμε.


Δεν κατάλαβες. Δεν θα το κάνουν ποτέ. Θα έχουν την περιουσία υπο τον έλεγχό τους, και δεν θα πληρώνουν φόρους ποτέ! Γιατί να χαλάσουν την χήνα με τα χρυσά αυγά; Για να μπορούν να έχουν ένα τίτλο ιδιοκτησίας στο όνομά τους αντί του ιδρύματος; Ε, και; Ποιά η διαφορά; Και τώρα πχ μπορεί να ανήκει στο ίδρυμα το ιδιωτικό αεροπλάνο και το κάνουν χρήση όποτε θέλουν, γιατί βασικά είναι δικό τους. Μόνο που δεν πληρώνουν φόρους



Το γεγονός ότι ακόμα και μετά αυτά, που σημειωτέον λεπτομέρειες έμαθα πρόσφατα, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που συνεχίζουν να πιστεύουν στην "ανθρωπιά" των πλουσίων, πάει να πεί πως πολύς κόσμος κοιμάται, κοιμάται βαθιά... 



........Auto merged post: anon πρόσθεσε 68 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Eπειδή διάβασα πολλά περι video club...

Αγαπητοί videoclubάδες....
Δεν φταίνε τα παιδιά του gamato και του κάθε gamato που οι δουλειές σας δεν πάνε καλά και πάτε για κλείσιμο. Εντάξει, κατα ένα ποσοστό φταίει και το παράνομο downloading. Αλλά, ακόμα και εαν δεν υπήρχε το παραμικρό παράνομο downloading, και πάλι

1) σημαντικό μερίδιο πελατείας θα το χάνατε ούτως ή άλλως λόγω της οικονομικής ύφεσης. Οταν τα οικονομικά περιορίζονται, ο καταναλωτής είτε θα το βρεί τζάμπα, ή δεν θα το πάρει καθόλου, εφόσον δεν έχει να πληρώσει. και δεν έχει να πληρώσει γιατί οι μισθοί είναι παγωμένοι ή μειωμένη για δεύτερη συνεχή χρονιά, ενώ τα περισσότερα προιόντα, στα οποία δεν έχεις την τόσο εύκολη πολυτέλεια να τα βάλεις στην άκρη (τρόφιμα, καύσιμα πχ) έχουν πάρει την ανηφόρα, και μάλιστα σοβαρά.

2) Το περιεχόμενο πλέον δεν είναι αξιόλογο. οπως ανέφεραν πολλοί, οι τίτλοι BR είναι πολύ λίγοι, οι ενδιαφέρουσες νέες παραγωγές μετριούνται στα δάχτυλα, και υπάρχουν και ένα κάρο σκουπίδια. Να πληρώσω για να νοικιάσω σκουπίδια; Ευχαριστώ, όχι, εαν θέλω σκουπίδια, βλέπω και στην τηλεόραση.

3) Πολλές απο τις σχετικά πρόσφατες καλές παραγωγές βγαίνουν πλέον και στην τηλεόραση. Εαν δεν έχει λοιπόν κάποιος κάποιο κάψιμο πχ να δεί τον άρχοντα των δαχτυλιδιών και άλλα σε dvd, τα παίζει και στην τηλεόραση. Οπότε πέφτει το ενδιαφέρον για ενοικιάσεις. Τουλάχιστον για τις παλαιότερες πρωτοκλασάτες ταινίες. Εχουμε πλέον φτάσει στο φαινόμενο να βλέπω ξένες ταινίες στην τηλεόραση, όπως τις ελληνικες. Πάλι η Μεγάλη των Μπάτσων Σχολή; Ημαρτον! (βασικά όλες οι προ 7-8 ετών ταινίες του Hollywood έχουν παιχτεί το λιγότερο δυο-τρείς φορές!)

4) Ακόμα χειρότερα, εφημερίδες και περιοδικά με την διανομή καλών τίτλων και μάλιστα σχετικά πρόσφατων πιστεύω ότι έχουν κάνει ακόμη μεγαλύτερη ζημιά. Εχω πάρει εφημερίδες, όχι μια φορά, αποκλειστικά για τα συνοδευτικά dvd. Εχω dvd απο αυτή την ιστορία που δεν έχω δεί ακόμα. Και πολύς άλλος κόσμος επίσης. 

5) Σαν να μην έφταναν τα παραπάνω, υπάρχει τεράστιο κύκλωμα πειρατίας οργανωμένο με οικονομικούς μετανάστες που πουλάνε οτιδήποτε. Συνήθως σε χάλια ποιότητα, αλλά το ίδιο με αυτό που κυκλοφορεί στο διαδίκτυο. Αλλά εκεί δεν ακουμπά κανείς, γιατι πέφτουν μίζες, και εαν δεν φτάσουν οι μίζες, μπορεί να πέσουν και σφαίρες... Δεν είναι παίξε γέλασε.

6) Το IPTV & VideoOnDemand ακόμα δεν έφτασε στο σημείο που θα αντικαταστήσει το παραδοσιακό video club, μιας και δεν είναι ευρύτατα χρησιμοποιούμενο και οι τιμές όχι ακόμα ικανοποιητικά καλές, αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα θα είναι αυτό που θα βαλει την ταφόπλακα στα videoclub. Οριστικά και αμετάκλειτα. Τότε DVD θα παίρνουν μόνο οι ελάχιστοι κάποιοι που δεν θα έχουν ιντερνετ ή θα φοβούνται να "νοικάσουν" μέσω διαδικτύου για οποιοδήποτε λόγο. Δηλαδή μιλάμε ότι στο άμεσο μέλλον θα ειναι ένα ολοένα συνεχώς μειούμενο ποσοστό.

Οπότε αγαπητοί videoclubάδες, μην τα βάζετε με τους πειρατές. Μπορεί να παρανομούν, αλλά στο 99,99% των περιπτώσεων η πάταξη της πειρατίας δεν θα έφερνε ούτε ένα παραπάνω σέντσι στο εισόδημά σας. Ολοι οι παραπάνω λόγοι όμως, πλην της διαδικτυακής πειρατίας, σίγουρα σας μειώνουν το εισόδημα, και ειναι νομοτελειακά δεδομένο ότι ο κλάδος πολύ απλά θα σβήσει. Με τίποτα δεν θα επένδυα σε video club. Θα κλείσουν οι πιο μικροί, μετά οι πιο μεγάλοι, θα μείνουν κάτι λίγα πολύ πολύ μεγάλα που θα αντέξουν περισσότερο, έως ότου κλείσουν και αυτά στο τέλος, ή τουλάχιστον τα περισσότερα, ώσπου το video club θα είναι σπάνιο είδος ή θα λειτουργεί με άλλο τρόπο απο ότι ξέραμε (πχ netflix)

----------


## dhmk

Off Topic


*Anon,*

Αυτή την λογική, όταν μιλάμε για συγκεκριμένες  περιπτώσεις και μπορούμε να τις κρίνουμε εξίσου συγκεκριμένα, την απορρίπτω εντελώς.

Δεν είναι σοβαρό, τώρα, να θεωρούμε κάποιον που έχει "περιούσια δις" (κυρίως σε μετοχές) ως ένα ον που έχει έρθει από άλλο πλανήτη με μεταφυσικές ιδιότητες που τον ξεχωρίζουν από τον κοινό άνθρωπο.

Εξ ίσου με τον καθένα, αποτελείται από σάρκα και κόκαλα και υποφέρει από την φθορά του χρόνου. Και μιλάμε για κάποιον που είναι 55+. Δεν είναι και πιτσιρικάς. Και είναι υπερβολικά πλούσιος. Για πόσες ζωές χρειάζεται χρήματα; Λες να λογαριάζει και τον πλούτο των απογόνων του μετά από μερικούς αιώνες; Αυτό είναι που δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις καθώς βλέπεις τα πράγματα κάτω από την πίεση του μικρόκοσμου που δημιουργούν τα στεγαστικά σου δάνεια τα οποία απαιτούν κάποιες 10ετίες για να αποπληρωθούν.

Και όχι δεν μπορώ να τον θεωρήσω "κοινό κερδοσκόπο". Ότι και να προσάψει κανείς στην Microsoft είναι μια παραγωγική εταιρία.

Από την άλλη η περιουσία του Gates είναι κυρίως σε μετοχές. Οι μετοχές μεταβιβάζονται πολύ εύκολα. Αλλά πάλι, όσοι φόροι κληρονομιάς να πληρωθούν, και πάλι δις θα μείνουν. Και πάλι θα φθάνουν για μια πλουσιοπάροχη ζωή αιώνων.

Αλλά γιατί να θεωρείς ότι το μόνο που μπορεί να στοχάζεται κανείς είναι τα δις που διαθέτει και πως να τα υπηρετήσει; Γιατί, δηλαδή δεν του επιτρέπεται να σκεφθεί και μια λογική πέρα από αυτά, πιο προσγειωμένη στην πραγματικότητα,  πιο ανθρώπινη,  και να την εκφράσει π.χ. στην συγκεκριμένη συνέντευξη που αναφέρω; Είναι ένας ευφυής άνθρωπος και σίγουρα μπορεί να δει λίγο πιο πέρα, ειδικά λίγο πιο πέρα από το "πως θα βγάλω την επόμενη μέρα".

Αναφέρεις και τον Wozniac ως παράδειγμα. Αυτός, εκτός από ένας πρώιμος εισοδηματίας που παίζει, τι παραπάνω είναι; Σε πόσους χιλιάδες ανθρώπους έδωσε, και εξακολουθεί να δίνει δουλειά (και μάλιστα υψηλής εξειδίκευσης) η Microsoft και πόσους έκανε ακόμη και πολύ πλούσιους με τα γνωστά stock options στα οποία όλοι είχαν δικαίωμα;

Και να σου αναφέρω το εξής; Πάρα πολλοί από αυτούς που έγιναν πολύ πλούσιοι με τα stock options της Microsoft και εγκατέλειψαν την δουλειά τους σε νεαρότατη ηλικία, τελικά βρέθηκαν σε ένα αδιέξοδο, του πως θα ξοδέψουν τα χρήματα και τον χρόνο τους. Και πολλοί κατέληξαν στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα με τον Gates, με διάφορους τρόπους να επιστρέψουν κάτι από αυτά (χρόνο και χρήμα) πίσω στην κοινωνία.



........Auto merged post: dhmk πρόσθεσε 19 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Από ότι κατάλαβα πιάσανε απλούς χρήστες του site, έστω vip, φαντάζομαι κάποιους που συστηματικά ανέβαζαν δικά τους torrents κατά βάση Ελληνικού περιεχομένου (που κυρίως απασχολεί την ΕΠΟΕ). 

Δεν μπορούσαν να πιάσουν τους admin του site καθώς αυτοί είναι στην Ολλανδία και επομένως είναι αδύνατον ταυτοποιηθούν. Από την στιγμή που δεν πιάσαν τους admin είναι αδύνατόν να απόχτησαν access στο server για να βρουν πιο συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία για τον οποιονδήποτε, ονόματα ή email. Ακόμη και οι vip (ή οι mod) δεν θα είχαν τα κλειδιά.

Άλλωστε διάβασα κάπου ότι κάποιος, φερόμενος ως ένας από τους admin, δήλωσε ότι το site θα επανέλθει αλλά ως κανονικό φόρουμ πλέον και ότι "ότι είναι ωραίο κάποια στιγμή τελειώνει" - ή κάτι τέτοιο.

Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι ο εισαγγελέας παρανόμησε στην έκδοση του εντάλματος, καθώς θεώρησε απλούς χρήστες του site ως εμπλεκόμενους σε σύσταση συμμορίας και σε διάπραξη κλοπής εξαιρετικά μεγάλης αξίας. Δηλαδή δήθεν υπεύθυνους για όλη την δραστηριότητα του site.

Αυτά τα καραγκιοζιλίκια μόνο στην Ελλάδα συμβαίνουν. Μπορεί κάποιοι να κλείνουν, εκβιάζοντας, την Πανεπιστημίου ή την Εθνική οδό για μέρες ή βδομάδες και κανείς να μην τους ενοχλεί, παρά την τεράστια ζημιά ή ταλαιπωρία που προκαλούν, και την ίδια στιγμή κάποιος εισαγγελέας να δίνει εντολή να μπουκάρουν στον σπίτι απλών πολιτών. Ούτε αίσθηση μέτρου υπάρχει ούτε αναλογικότητα. Απλά η λογική της αυθαιρεσίας και ότι το θύμα δεν μπορεί να αντιδράσει ή να προκαλέσει "πολιτικό κόστος". Αυτή είναι η Ελλάδα.

Παρόλα αυτά πρέπει να ζητηθεί, οι εισαγγελείς, να ελεγχθούν για την πράξη τους και κατά πόσον αυτή είναι σύννομη.

Τα μέλη του συγκεκριμένου site δεν μπορούν να είναι κατά οποιονδήποτε τρόπο ένοχοι για το οτιδήποτε – αποδεδειγμένα τουλάχιστον. Το παράνομο downloading είναι μια πράξη ατομικής ευθύνης και όχι συλλογικής και δεν μπορεί να αποδειχθεί ότι διαπράττεται απλώς με την συμμετοχή που έχει ένας απλός χρήστης σε ένα site ή φόρουμ. Αλλά ακόμη κι αν μπορεί να αποδειχθεί ότι ένας χρήστης ανέβασε ένα μουσικό άλμπουμ (γιατί κάπως έτσι προσπάθησαν να αιτιολογήσουν την εντολή για το μπουκάρισμα – ως αρχικού seeder  και με την λογική/πιθανή σύνδεσή του με τον χρήστη που πρώτος  ανέβασε το torrent file στο συγκεκριμένο site) δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι αυτό κόστισε στην οποιονδήποτε εταιρία(ες) ποσά τέτοια που να δικαιολογεί την άρση του απόρρητου των επικοινωνιών του. Δηλαδή τι έκαναν; Μέτρησαν και ταυτοποίησαν  όλους αυτούς τους "χιλιάδες" που συνδέθηκαν ως peers για ένα συγκεκριμένο άλμπουμ και μάλιστα ως βέβαια μέλη του gamato; Και δεν έγινε αλλά και τεχνικά είναι αδύνατον να γίνει.

Το συγκεκριμένο site πιθανόν να το είχα ακουστά. Κάπου μπορεί να το είχε πάρει το μάτι μου, τουλάχιστον ως αναφορά. Μπορεί και να το έχω επισκεφθεί στο παρελθόν, τόσο παλιά που δεν θυμάμαι. Αν και αποφεύγω να εγγράφομαι ως μέλος στο κάθε site και μάλιστα τέτοιας "κατεύθυνσης", δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο σε κάποια παρορμητική στιγμή, να έχω εγγραφεί και εγώ. Αν και ποτέ δεν έχω κατεβάσει το οτιδήποτε μέσω αυτού ή είχα την οποιονδήποτε, και την πιο αθώα δραστηριότητα, στο πλαίσιό του.

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι είχα εγγραφεί κάποτε θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με θεωρήσει ένοχο για το οτιδήποτε; Απλά με την εγγραφή μου στο site; Γιατί ελάχιστα παραπάνω μπορούν να αποδειχθούν. Σχεδόν τίποτα άλλο δεν μπορεί να με συνδέσει με το συγκεκριμένο site.

Ένα ip σε μια λίστα από peers δρα απόλυτα μεμονωμένα χωρίς ενδείξεις από που προήλθε το torrent file, και με το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών του κατόχου του διασφαλισμένο με βάση την σημερινή νομοθεσία.

Εκτός κι αν καταχρηστικά αποφασίσει να την παραβιάσει ένας εισαγγελέας της γνωστής... μπανανίας με εντελώς αίολη και προσχηματική νομική αιτιολόγηση.

Γιατί ούτε σύσταση συμμορίας μπορεί να υπονοήσει ούτε κλοπή πολύ μεγάλη αξίας. Πόσο έχει ένα CD; 20 ευρώ το πολύ;

----------


## stavrosLinux

μήπως πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη "πειρατής" = αυτός που συμμετέχει στο πλήρωμα πλοίου που επιτίθεται σε άλλα για να αρπάξει το φορτίο τους.

εκτός από αδόκιμη είναι και αυτοενοχοποιητική !

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Η ζημία που κάνει η πειρατεία στον χώρο του κινηματογράφου (που γνωρίζω κάποια πράγματα) ανέρχεται σε εκατοντάδες εκατομύρια τον χρόνο. Έκανε μπαμ στο πως επηρεαζόταν η κάθε περιοχή με το που άρχιζαν να προσφέρονται φθηνές συνδέσεις των αναλλακτικών παρόχων. 30% πτώση σε διάστημα λίγων μηνών. Και μη λέτε οτι δεν θα ξόδευάν καθόλου αν δεν υπήρχε πειρατεία. Το 30% που κατεβάζουν θα το πλήρωναν κανονηκότατα. Το βλέπω με κόσμο που συνομιλώ καθημερινά. Στο συγκεκριμένο όποιος λέει το αντίθετο εθελοτυφλεί. 
Και ναι η πειρατεία είναι *πάντοτε κακούργημα*. Το κλέψιμο πάντα για προσωπική χρήση είναι. Δεν έχω ακούσει για κλέψιμο που δεν είχε προσωπική χρήση. Απλά οι χρήστες κέρδιζαν τα ψίχουλα και οι admin τα 100,000-150,000 τον μήνα από διαφήμιση(16,000,000 επισκέψεις την ημέρα είχε το g@m@to).

........Auto merged post: giorgosgudelias πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> μήπως πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη "πειρατής" = αυτός που συμμετέχει στο πλήρωμα πλοίου που επιτίθεται σε άλλα για να αρπάξει το φορτίο τους.
> 
> εκτός από αδόκιμη είναι και αυτοενοχοποιητική !


Μα αυτό κάνει και ο ιντερνετικός πειρατείς. Αρπάζει την δουλειά άλλου και την εκμεταλεύεται.

----------


## prodromosfan

άστο φιλε, 
ειχαμε και ξανα μία απο εταιρια διανομης που ελεγε για την πειρατεια, 
τα ιδια παραμυθια με εσενα ελεγε
και δεν απαντουσε σε ουσιαστικες ερωτησεις 
παρα μονο εκει που τη συνεφερε.

ψαξε στο φορουμ και θα βρεις τα μηνυματα της

----------


## trd64

> 6) Το IPTV & VideoOnDemand ακόμα δεν έφτασε στο σημείο που θα αντικαταστήσει το παραδοσιακό video club, μιας και δεν είναι ευρύτατα χρησιμοποιούμενο και οι τιμές όχι ακόμα ικανοποιητικά καλές, αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα θα είναι αυτό που θα βαλει την ταφόπλακα στα videoclub. Οριστικά και αμετάκλειτα. Τότε DVD θα παίρνουν μόνο οι ελάχιστοι κάποιοι που δεν θα έχουν ιντερνετ ή θα φοβούνται να "νοικάσουν" μέσω διαδικτύου για οποιοδήποτε λόγο. Δηλαδή μιλάμε ότι στο άμεσο μέλλον θα ειναι ένα ολοένα συνεχώς μειούμενο ποσοστό.


Το θέμα είναι ότι οι videoklampades  :Smile:  το μόνο που μπορούν να κάνουν είναι να γράφουν σε κανένα forum για τον πόνο τους, οι ISP θα *μπορούν να δίνουν* στην ασφάλεια όσους χρησιμοποιούν p2p προγράμματα για να κατεβάζουν  :Thumb down:  Έχοντας οικονομικό κίνητρο θα το κάνουν μόνοι τους, χωρίς να τους το ζητήσουν.  :Whistle:

----------


## blackwar

> Η ζημία που κάνει η πειρατεία στον χώρο του κινηματογράφου (που γνωρίζω κάποια πράγματα) ανέρχεται σε εκατοντάδες εκατομύρια τον χρόνο. Έκανε μπαμ στο πως επηρεαζόταν η κάθε περιοχή με το που άρχιζαν να προσφέρονται φθηνές συνδέσεις των αναλλακτικών παρόχων. 30% πτώση σε διάστημα λίγων μηνών. Και μη λέτε οτι δεν θα ξόδευάν καθόλου αν δεν υπήρχε πειρατεία. Το 30% που κατεβάζουν θα το πλήρωναν κανονηκότατα. Το βλέπω με κόσμο που συνομιλώ καθημερινά. Στο συγκεκριμένο όποιος λέει το αντίθετο εθελοτυφλεί. 
> Και ναι η πειρατεία είναι *πάντοτε κακούργημα*. Το κλέψιμο πάντα για προσωπική χρήση είναι. Δεν έχω ακούσει για κλέψιμο που δεν είχε προσωπική χρήση. Απλά οι χρήστες κέρδιζαν τα ψίχουλα και οι admin* τα 100,000-150,000 τον μήνα από διαφήμιση*(16,000,000 επισκέψεις την ημέρα είχε το g@m@to).
> 
> ........Auto merged post: giorgosgudelias πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........


Συγνωμη ρε φιλε..χωρις να ξερω..Κερδιζαν 150.000 ευρω σε διαφημισεις???Εχω δει ενα site οπου εδειχνε οι πιο ''ακρυβοπληρωμενη'' το μηνα της google adsense .και ο πρωτος ειχε ''κερδισει'' 280.000 δολλαρια...ΤΟ γαματο βγαζει 150.000 ευρω το μηνα????

----------


## hemlock

> Συγνωμη ρε φιλε..χωρις να ξερω..Κερδιζαν 150.000 ευρω σε διαφημισεις???Εχω δει ενα site οπου εδειχνε οι πιο ''ακρυβοπληρωμενη'' το μηνα της google adsense .και ο πρωτος ειχε ''κερδισει'' 280.000 δολλαρια...ΤΟ γαματο βγαζει 150.000 ευρω το μηνα????


Για το μονο που αμφιβαλω ειναι το μεγεθος του ποσου.... :Wink:

----------


## psytransas

> Συγνωμη ρε φιλε..χωρις να ξερω..Κερδιζαν 150.000 ευρω σε διαφημισεις???Εχω δει ενα site οπου εδειχνε οι πιο ''ακρυβοπληρωμενη'' το μηνα της google adsense .και ο πρωτος ειχε ''κερδισει'' 280.000 δολλαρια...ΤΟ γαματο βγαζει 150.000 ευρω το μηνα????


Ναι συμφωνα με καποιους οι "γαματοι" ξεπερασαν και την περιουσια του Bill Gates....

----------


## prodromosfan

> ψαξε στο φορουμ και θα βρεις τα μηνυματα της


Πόσο ευχαριστημένοι είστε από τiς εταιρίες διανομής ταινιών στη χώρα μας?
Η αγορά μας βουλιάζει

----------


## NT1G

Ένταξει να υπερβάλουμε λίγο για να στηρίξουμε την γνώμη μας αλλά λίγο έλεοc στις υπερβολές.



> (16,000,000 επισκέψεις την ημέρα είχε το g@m@to).


Την ημέρα!!!16.000.000.
Την ημέρα!!!
Δηλαδή ΟΛΗ η Ελλάδα και 5.000.000 ομογενείς με το που ξυπνάγαν λέγαν τι να κάνω; Ας μπω στο γαμάτο. :One thumb up: 

 :Closed topic:

----------


## Last_chance

Εάν κάποιος διαφωνεί  με όλα αυτά που λέτε η είναι βιντεοκλαμπας η λογοκρίνετε?

----------


## Gordito

> Eπειδή διάβασα πολλά περι video club...
> 
> Αγαπητοί videoclubάδες....
> Δεν φταίνε τα παιδιά του gamato και του κάθε gamato που οι δουλειές σας δεν πάνε καλά και πάτε για κλείσιμο. Εντάξει, κατα ένα ποσοστό φταίει και το παράνομο downloading. Αλλά, ακόμα και εαν δεν υπήρχε το παραμικρό παράνομο downloading, και πάλι
> 
> 1) σημαντικό μερίδιο πελατείας θα το χάνατε ούτως ή άλλως λόγω της οικονομικής ύφεσης. Οταν τα οικονομικά περιορίζονται, ο καταναλωτής είτε θα το βρεί τζάμπα, ή δεν θα το πάρει καθόλου, εφόσον δεν έχει να πληρώσει. και δεν έχει να πληρώσει γιατί οι μισθοί είναι παγωμένοι ή μειωμένη για δεύτερη συνεχή χρονιά, ενώ τα περισσότερα προιόντα, στα οποία δεν έχεις την τόσο εύκολη πολυτέλεια να τα βάλεις στην άκρη (τρόφιμα, καύσιμα πχ) έχουν πάρει την ανηφόρα, και μάλιστα σοβαρά.


Οχι, η υφεση θα αυξανε τις ενοικιασεις ταινιων.
Δε θα εβγαινε ο αλλος εξω για καφε-μπυρα-ποτο-σινεμα αλλα θα την εβγαζε με τα 2€ που κοστιζει η ταινια και 1€ πατατακια.




> 2) Το περιεχόμενο πλέον δεν είναι αξιόλογο. οπως ανέφεραν πολλοί, οι τίτλοι BR είναι πολύ λίγοι, οι ενδιαφέρουσες νέες παραγωγές μετριούνται στα δάχτυλα, και υπάρχουν και ένα κάρο σκουπίδια. Να πληρώσω για να νοικιάσω σκουπίδια; Ευχαριστώ, όχι, εαν θέλω σκουπίδια, βλέπω και στην τηλεόραση.


Εεεεε, και γιατι εχουν τοση κινηση οι trackers; Σκουπιδια κατεβαζουν;




> 3) Πολλές απο τις σχετικά πρόσφατες καλές παραγωγές βγαίνουν πλέον και στην τηλεόραση. Εαν δεν έχει λοιπόν κάποιος κάποιο κάψιμο πχ να δεί τον άρχοντα των δαχτυλιδιών και άλλα σε dvd, τα παίζει και στην τηλεόραση. Οπότε πέφτει το ενδιαφέρον για ενοικιάσεις. Τουλάχιστον για τις παλαιότερες πρωτοκλασάτες ταινίες. Εχουμε πλέον φτάσει στο φαινόμενο να βλέπω ξένες ταινίες στην τηλεόραση, όπως τις ελληνικες. Πάλι η Μεγάλη των Μπάτσων Σχολή; Ημαρτον! (βασικά όλες οι προ 7-8 ετών ταινίες του Hollywood έχουν παιχτεί το λιγότερο δυο-τρείς φορές!)


Καμια σχεση.
Αλλο να παω να διαλεξω να δω τη Μεγαλη των μπατσων σχολη, αλλο να τη δω οποτε λαχει στην τιβι.




> 4) Ακόμα χειρότερα, εφημερίδες και περιοδικά με την διανομή καλών τίτλων και μάλιστα σχετικά πρόσφατων πιστεύω ότι έχουν κάνει ακόμη μεγαλύτερη ζημιά. Εχω πάρει εφημερίδες, όχι μια φορά, αποκλειστικά για τα συνοδευτικά dvd. Εχω dvd απο αυτή την ιστορία που δεν έχω δεί ακόμα. Και πολύς άλλος κόσμος επίσης.


Σχετικο ειναι αυτο, ποσες ταινιες εχεις απο εφημεριδες;
10-20;




> 5) Σαν να μην έφταναν τα παραπάνω, υπάρχει τεράστιο κύκλωμα πειρατίας οργανωμένο με οικονομικούς μετανάστες που πουλάνε οτιδήποτε. Συνήθως σε χάλια ποιότητα, αλλά το ίδιο με αυτό που κυκλοφορεί στο διαδίκτυο. Αλλά εκεί δεν ακουμπά κανείς, γιατι πέφτουν μίζες, και εαν δεν φτάσουν οι μίζες, μπορεί να πέσουν και σφαίρες... Δεν είναι παίξε γέλασε.


Καμια σχεση.
Τι σχεση εχει το περιστασιακο dvd που πουλαει ο πλανοδιος, με την ποιοτητα του DVD;
Εσυ αγοραζεις απο πλανοδιο;




> 6) Το IPTV & VideoOnDemand ακόμα δεν έφτασε στο σημείο που θα αντικαταστήσει το παραδοσιακό video club, μιας και δεν είναι ευρύτατα χρησιμοποιούμενο και οι τιμές όχι ακόμα ικανοποιητικά καλές, αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα θα είναι αυτό που θα βαλει την ταφόπλακα στα videoclub. Οριστικά και αμετάκλειτα. Τότε DVD θα παίρνουν μόνο οι ελάχιστοι κάποιοι που δεν θα έχουν ιντερνετ ή θα φοβούνται να "νοικάσουν" μέσω διαδικτύου για οποιοδήποτε λόγο. Δηλαδή μιλάμε ότι στο άμεσο μέλλον θα ειναι ένα ολοένα συνεχώς μειούμενο ποσοστό.


Οταν φτασει να καλυπτει μεγαλο μερος του πλυθησμου, τα λεμε. 




> Οπότε αγαπητοί videoclubάδες, μην τα βάζετε με τους πειρατές. Μπορεί να παρανομούν, αλλά στο 99,99% των περιπτώσεων η πάταξη της πειρατίας δεν θα έφερνε ούτε ένα παραπάνω σέντσι στο εισόδημά σας. Ολοι οι παραπάνω λόγοι όμως, πλην της διαδικτυακής πειρατίας, σίγουρα σας μειώνουν το εισόδημα, και ειναι νομοτελειακά δεδομένο ότι ο κλάδος πολύ απλά θα σβήσει. Με τίποτα δεν θα επένδυα σε video club. Θα κλείσουν οι πιο μικροί, μετά οι πιο μεγάλοι, θα μείνουν κάτι λίγα πολύ πολύ μεγάλα που θα αντέξουν περισσότερο, έως ότου κλείσουν και αυτά στο τέλος, ή τουλάχιστον τα περισσότερα, ώσπου το video club θα είναι σπάνιο είδος ή θα λειτουργεί με άλλο τρόπο απο ότι ξέραμε (πχ netflix)


Για κανε ενα γκαλοπ, ποσοι σταματησαν να πηγαινουν σε video club οταν εβαλαν adsl και εμαθαν τα τορεντς και θα παρεις την απαντηση σου.

----------


## tolis_01

1) Αν το gamato έβγαζε τόσα λεφτά από τις διαφημίσεις, πόσα βγάζει το adslgr; (που έχει κι αυτό διαφημίσεις).
2) Στο ηθικό του θέματος: γιατί όλοι τα βάζουν με τις τρισεκατομμυριούχες εταιρίες παραγωγής και δεν διστάζουν να τις "κλέψουν" αλλά κανείς δεν τα βάζει με τις τετράκις εκκατομμυριούχες τράπεζες; (ούτε κι εκεί είναι κλοπή, σαν την πειρατεία είναι, τα λεφτά είναι ασφαλισμένα!)

----------


## hellasyoda

Συγνώμη το Google AdSense για να σου επιφέρει κέρδος δεν πρέπει ο άλλος απλά να επισκέπτεται το site αλλά να κάνει click στις διαφημίσεις?

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Ένταξει να υπερβάλουμε λίγο για να στηρίξουμε την γνώμη μας αλλά λίγο έλεοc στις υπερβολές.
> 
> Την ημέρα!!!16.000.000.
> Την ημέρα!!!
> Δηλαδή ΟΛΗ η Ελλάδα και 5.000.000 ομογενείς με το που ξυπνάγαν λέγαν τι να κάνω; Ας μπω στο γαμάτο.


Δεν είχα προσωπικά καμία άποψη επί του θέματος. Το νούμερο είναι από την δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος.

----------


## kostas007

> Η ζημία που κάνει η πειρατεία στον χώρο του κινηματογράφου (που γνωρίζω κάποια πράγματα) ανέρχεται σε εκατοντάδες εκατομύρια τον χρόνο. Έκανε μπαμ στο πως επηρεαζόταν η κάθε περιοχή με το που άρχιζαν να προσφέρονται φθηνές συνδέσεις των αναλλακτικών παρόχων. 30% πτώση σε διάστημα λίγων μηνών. Και μη λέτε οτι δεν θα ξόδευάν καθόλου αν δεν υπήρχε πειρατεία. Το 30% που κατεβάζουν θα το πλήρωναν κανονηκότατα. Το βλέπω με κόσμο που συνομιλώ καθημερινά. Στο συγκεκριμένο όποιος λέει το αντίθετο εθελοτυφλεί. 
> Και ναι η πειρατεία είναι *πάντοτε κακούργημα*. Το κλέψιμο πάντα για προσωπική χρήση είναι. Δεν έχω ακούσει για κλέψιμο που δεν είχε προσωπική χρήση. Απλά οι χρήστες κέρδιζαν τα ψίχουλα και οι admin τα 100,000-150,000 τον μήνα από διαφήμιση(16,000,000 επισκέψεις την ημέρα είχε το g@m@to).
> 
> ........Auto merged post: giorgosgudelias πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Μα αυτό κάνει και ο ιντερνετικός πειρατείς. Αρπάζει την δουλειά άλλου και την εκμεταλεύεται.


πειρατ*ει*ς? :ROFL: 
ο πειρατης χρησιμοποιει βια και οχι δυαδικα ψηφια.
και γιατι περιμενετε να νοιαστουμε για τα χαμενα κερδη σας?
16εκ επισκεψεις δεν ειχε ουτε αν μετραγε τα refresh της σελιδας :Thumb down:

----------


## anon

> Οχι, η υφεση θα αυξανε τις ενοικιασεις ταινιων.
> Δε θα εβγαινε ο αλλος εξω για καφε-μπυρα-ποτο-σινεμα αλλα θα την εβγαζε με τα 2€ που κοστιζει η ταινια και 1€ πατατακια.


Εδώ είμαστε και θα δούν οι βιντεοκλαμπάδες, ότι παρόλο που έχουν κλείσει τα γαματο κλπ, ότι δεν πρόκειται να ανεβει ο τζίρος, αντιθέτως θα συνεχίσει την πτωτική του πορεία.




> Εεεεε, και γιατι εχουν τοση κινηση οι trackers; Σκουπιδια κατεβαζουν;


Κυρίως σκουπίδια. Αφού είναι τσάμπα δεν σε νοιάζει, εαν ήταν να πληρώσεις, έστω και μισό ευρώ, θα πρόσεχες τι κατέβαζες. οταν όλα ειναι τσάμπα, δεν σε νοιάζει, μπορεί να το δείς μπορεί και όχι.




> Καμια σχεση.
> Αλλο να παω να διαλεξω να δω τη Μεγαλη των μπατσων σχολη, αλλο να τη δω οποτε λαχει στην τιβι


υπο αυτή την έννοια ναι, αλλά ο άλλος θα σκεφτεί ακόμα πιο πολύ να δώσει 2 ευρώ για μια ταινία που την έπαιξε στην ΤιΒι και θα την παίξει λίγο καιρό μετά. Εξάλλου απο ότι δείχνει η όλη μενταλιτέ, ειδικά για τις ταινίες, υπάρχει ένα τρέξιμο όταν βγεί στους κινηματογράφους, ειδικά εαν χρησιμοποιεί εφέ και άλλα που κάνουν την κινηματογραφική εμπειρία άξια λόγου σε αντίθεση με την τιβι (όπως πχ το Αβαταρ και τις λοιπές τρισδιάστατες που πλέον βγαίνουν όπως η Αλίκη στην χώρα των θαυμάτων, Τοy Story3 κλπ), και μετά μόλις πρωτοβγούν σε DVD. Τhat's it. Μετα οι ταινίες βασικά έχουν "πεθάνει" και βγάζουν λίγα.




> Σχετικο ειναι αυτο, ποσες ταινιες εχεις απο εφημεριδες;
> 10-20;


Τουλάχιστον 10πλάσιες. 




> Καμια σχεση.
> Τι σχεση εχει το περιστασιακο dvd που πουλαει ο πλανοδιος, με την ποιοτητα του DVD;
> Εσυ αγοραζεις απο πλανοδιο;


Υπάρχουν ταινίες που πρέπει να τις δείς στον κινηματογράφο για να τις απολαύσεις. Ούτε το καλύτερο home theater δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει την μεγάλη οθόνη. ακόμα περισσότερο εαν είναι 3D. πχ avatar, lord of the rings, planet earth (imax) κλπ. Και ειναι ταινίες, που μεγάλη σημασία έχει το script, και όχι τοσο η εικόνα, οπότε και χαμηλότερη ποιότητα εικόνας, η ταινία δεν χάνει, γιατί δεν στηρίζεται στα εφέ και στην εικόνα. Πχ Shutter Island απο τις πρόσφατες.




> Οταν φτασει να καλυπτει μεγαλο μερος του πλυθησμου, τα λεμε.


ηδη έχουμε Αθήνα, θεσσαλονίκη και άλλες μεγάλες πόλεις άρα μιλάμε για σημαντικό ποσοστό του πληθυσμού. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό αρκετό. Για μένα θάνε όταν οι τιμές πέσουν σε ρεαλιστικά επίπεδα. Προβλέπω πέραν του 3play, να βγούν πολύ σύντομα και virtual video club, είτε των παρόχων είτε τρίτων, με video on demand, και με φθηνότερες τιμές. Τότε θα μπεί η ταφόπλακα. 




> Για κανε ενα γκαλοπ, ποσοι σταματησαν να πηγαινουν σε video club οταν εβαλαν adsl και εμαθαν τα τορεντς και θα παρεις την απαντηση σου.


ναι, ένα ποσοστό μπορεί να σταμάτησαν να πάνε video club γιαυτόν τον λόγο. Γιατί πχ να πληρώνεις για μια μέρα 2 ευρώ για μια ταινία που δεν θα την βρείς σχεδόν ποτέ ξενοίκιαστη; Επειδή πηγαίνω, και είμαι συνδρομητής στο πρόγραμμα γνωστής αλυσίδας, που πληρώνεις μια φορά για ολόκληρο τον μήνα, ε σχεδόν ποτέ δεν βρίσκω τις ταινίες απο τις πρόσφατες κυκλοφορίες που θέλω. Και χάνω χρόνο να ψάχνω μήπως βρώ καμμιά παλιά... Γιατί πλέον το αγοραστικό κοινό βασικά θέλει να δεί τις τελευταίες κυκλοφορίες, για τις οποίες υπάρχουν ελάχιστες κόπιες και δεν μπορούν να εξασφαλίσουν την ικανοποίηση των πελατών τους.... Εαν είχα πχ με 20 ευρώ το διαδικτυακό ανάλογο, θα είχα φύγει, και με τις τιμές που βλέπω σήμερα πχ connextv πιστεύω ότι σύντομα θα γίνει αυτό, τότε άντε γειά...

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Σε αυτό δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω....


Το κόστος που χρεώνει η google τον διαφημιζόμενο είναι 
Μέγιστο κόστος ανά κλικ (CPC): 	€0,01
Ελάχιστο κόστος ανά χίλιες εμφανίσεις (CPM): 	€0,20
Αν υποθέσουμε οτι δεν ήταν οι καθημερινές επισκέψεις 16 εκ (ΔΗΕ) αλλά το 30%.
Δηλαδή 5 εκ επισκέψεις. Και χωρίς να ξέρω αλλά υπόθεση κάνω οτι ο ιστότοπος που έχει την διαφήμιση παίρνει ένα 30% ας κάνουμε την πράξη  5,000,000:1000*0,30*0,20*30(ημερες μηνα)*5(διαφημίσεις ανα σελιδα)=45000ευρώ
Αν υποθέσουμε οτι το 16,000,000 είναι σωστό θα μιλάμε για 120,000 τον μήνα.

----------


## Anasazi

> Η ζημία που κάνει η πειρατεία στον χώρο του κινηματογράφου (που γνωρίζω κάποια πράγματα) ανέρχεται σε εκατοντάδες εκατομύρια τον χρόνο. Έκανε μπαμ στο πως επηρεαζόταν η κάθε περιοχή με το που άρχιζαν να προσφέρονται φθηνές συνδέσεις των αναλλακτικών παρόχων. 30% πτώση σε διάστημα λίγων μηνών. Και μη λέτε οτι δεν θα ξόδευάν καθόλου αν δεν υπήρχε πειρατεία. Το 30% που κατεβάζουν θα το πλήρωναν κανονηκότατα. Το βλέπω με κόσμο που συνομιλώ καθημερινά. Στο συγκεκριμένο όποιος λέει το αντίθετο εθελοτυφλεί. 
> Και ναι η πειρατεία είναι *πάντοτε κακούργημα*. Το κλέψιμο πάντα για προσωπική χρήση είναι. Δεν έχω ακούσει για κλέψιμο που δεν είχε προσωπική χρήση. *Απλά οι χρήστες κέρδιζαν τα ψίχουλα και οι admin τα 100,000-150,000 τον μήνα από διαφήμιση(16,000,000 επισκέψεις την ημέρα είχε το g@m@to).*


Θα ηθελα να μαθω απο που προκυπτουν αυτα τα νουμερα.

----------


## sotos65

> Θα ηθελα να μαθω απο που προκυπτουν αυτα τα νουμερα.


Από πουθενά, αν δεν κάνω λάθος το gamato δεν είχε διαφήμιση...

----------


## Anasazi

> Καλά μερικοί έχετε πλάκα ρε γμτ.
> 
> Καλά ρε φιλαράκι δεν έχεις δουλέψει ποτέ στη ζωή σου και βγαίνεις επί του καναπεως και έχεις και το θράσος και σχολιάζεις με χιλιοειπωμένα επιχειρήματα περί λειτουργίας του καπιταλιστικού συστήματος και γενικότερα τις αγοράς?
> 
> Ε φυσικά και εμένα εάν με τάιζε ακόμη ο μπαμπάς μου αυτά θα έλεγα…
> 
> Ρε πλάκα μας κάνετε.? Και εγώ νόμιζα ότι μιλούσα με κάνα άτομο της προκοπής..
> 
> Άντε ρε παίξτε με κάνα playstation


Εσυ πλεον δεν εχεις ουτε πλακα με αυτα που λες...!

Εγω εχω το δικαιωμα να μιλησω ή ανήκω στη νεολαία που της έχουν κάνει πλύση εγκεφάλου και είναι για κλάμματα??  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Andreaslar

Είχε διαφημίσεις... Και έβγαζε ΧΑΛΑΡΑ τα έξοδα του server από τις διαφημίσεις...

----------


## Anasazi

> Είχε διαφημίσεις... Και έβγαζε ΧΑΛΑΡΑ τα έξοδα του server από τις διαφημίσεις...


Έβγαζε απο τις δαφημίσεις 150.000€ το μήνα?

----------


## Andreaslar

Έβγαζε τα έξοδα του...

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Έβγαζε απο τις δαφημίσεις 150.000€ το μήνα?


Ξαναγράφω
Το κόστος που χρεώνει η google τον διαφημιζόμενο είναι
Μέγιστο κόστος ανά κλικ (CPC): €0,01
Ελάχιστο κόστος ανά χίλιες εμφανίσεις (CPM): €0,20
Αν υποθέσουμε οτι δεν ήταν οι καθημερινές επισκέψεις 16 εκ (ΔΗΕ) αλλά το 30%.
Δηλαδή 5 εκ επισκέψεις. Και χωρίς να ξέρω αλλά υπόθεση κάνω οτι ο ιστότοπος που έχει την διαφήμιση παίρνει ένα 30% ας κάνουμε την πράξη 5,000,000:1000*0,30*0,20*30(ημερες μηνα)*5(διαφημίσεις ανα σελιδα)=45000ευρώ
Αν υποθέσουμε οτι το 16,000,000 είναι σωστό θα μιλάμε για 120,000 τον μήνα.

----------


## Anasazi

Ένα λεπτό,η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος είπε ότι το gamato είχε 16 εκατομμύρια επισκέψεις την ημέρα?

Δηλαδή 20 φορές περισσότερες από τα μέλη του?

ΟΚ,τι να πω.

----------


## Gordito

> Εδώ είμαστε και θα δούν οι βιντεοκλαμπάδες, ότι παρόλο που έχουν κλείσει τα γαματο κλπ, ότι δεν πρόκειται να ανεβει ο τζίρος, αντιθέτως θα συνεχίσει την πτωτική του πορεία.


Εεεε, εχει αλλους 80 τρακερς. ΚΑι ελληνικοι εχουν μεινει μεγαλοι, αν θελεις να δω να σου πω και ποσους χρηστες εχουν.





> Κυρίως σκουπίδια. Αφού είναι τσάμπα δεν σε νοιάζει, εαν ήταν να πληρώσεις, έστω και μισό ευρώ, θα πρόσεχες τι κατέβαζες. οταν όλα ειναι τσάμπα, δεν σε νοιάζει, μπορεί να το δείς μπορεί και όχι.


Και στο video club ειχα νοικιασει σκουπιδια πολλες φορες. 




> υπο αυτή την έννοια ναι, αλλά ο άλλος θα σκεφτεί ακόμα πιο πολύ να δώσει 2 ευρώ για μια ταινία που την έπαιξε στην ΤιΒι και θα την παίξει λίγο καιρό μετά. Εξάλλου απο ότι δείχνει η όλη μενταλιτέ, ειδικά για τις ταινίες, υπάρχει ένα τρέξιμο όταν βγεί στους κινηματογράφους, ειδικά εαν χρησιμοποιεί εφέ και άλλα που κάνουν την κινηματογραφική εμπειρία άξια λόγου σε αντίθεση με την τιβι (όπως πχ το Αβαταρ και τις λοιπές τρισδιάστατες που πλέον βγαίνουν όπως η Αλίκη στην χώρα των θαυμάτων, Τοy Story3 κλπ), και μετά μόλις πρωτοβγούν σε DVD. Τhat's it. Μετα οι ταινίες βασικά έχουν "πεθάνει" και βγάζουν λίγα.


Υπαρχει πολυς κοσμος που δεν βλεπει τηλεοραση, μονο ταινιες.

Αλλα να σκεφτεσαι οτι πολλες φορες ειχα νοικιασει ταινιες που εχω ηδη δει στο video club, και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι υπαρχουν ταινιαρες που δεν εχω δει ποτε.





> Τουλάχιστον 10πλάσιες.


Εχεις 200 ταινιες απο εφημεριδες;  :Respekt: 






> Υπάρχουν ταινίες που πρέπει να τις δείς στον κινηματογράφο για να τις απολαύσεις. Ούτε το καλύτερο home theater δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει την μεγάλη οθόνη. ακόμα περισσότερο εαν είναι 3D. πχ avatar, lord of the rings, planet earth (imax) κλπ. Και ειναι ταινίες, που μεγάλη σημασία έχει το script, και όχι τοσο η εικόνα, οπότε και χαμηλότερη ποιότητα εικόνας, η ταινία δεν χάνει, γιατί δεν στηρίζεται στα εφέ και στην εικόνα. Πχ Shutter Island απο τις πρόσφατες.


Εχεις δικιο αλλα δεν εχει σχεση με το video club vs πειρατεια.

Και συγνωμη αλλα δε θα κατσω να συζητησω για dvd που πουλανε οι πλανωδιοι, ειχα παρει κανα-δυο φορες πιο μικρος και τα πεταξα στο 5λεπτο.

Ειπαμε, δεν παιζει ρολο η ποιοτητα, αλλα αξιλογο ειναι μονο τα καλα dvd-rips και οι ματροσκες.

Κατι cam rips ή χαλια dvd rips, συγνωμη, εγω δεν τα βλεπω, οσο και να μετραει το σεναριο.





> ηδη έχουμε Αθήνα, θεσσαλονίκη και άλλες μεγάλες πόλεις άρα μιλάμε για σημαντικό ποσοστό του πληθυσμού. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό αρκετό. Για μένα θάνε όταν οι τιμές πέσουν σε ρεαλιστικά επίπεδα. Προβλέπω πέραν του 3play, να βγούν πολύ σύντομα και virtual video club, είτε των παρόχων είτε τρίτων, με video on demand, και με φθηνότερες τιμές. Τότε θα μπεί η ταφόπλακα.


Δεν ασχολουμαι ιδιαιτερα με δαυτα, γιατι εγω που μενω Ελληνικο, δεν μπορω να εχω τετοια υπηρεσια λογω ταχυτητας.
Τοο ιδιο και ο κολητος μου Αργυρουπολη, και η κοπελια στον Αλιμο κλπ.

Αλλα ακομα ειναι ακριβη υπηρεσια, αν δεν κανω λαθος, και δυσχρηστη. Ιδιως ΟΤΕ.






> ναι, ένα ποσοστό μπορεί να σταμάτησαν να πάνε video club γιαυτόν τον λόγο. Γιατί πχ να πληρώνεις για μια μέρα 2 ευρώ για μια ταινία που δεν θα την βρείς σχεδόν ποτέ ξενοίκιαστη; Επειδή πηγαίνω, και είμαι συνδρομητής στο πρόγραμμα γνωστής αλυσίδας, που πληρώνεις μια φορά για ολόκληρο τον μήνα, ε σχεδόν ποτέ δεν βρίσκω τις ταινίες απο τις πρόσφατες κυκλοφορίες που θέλω. Και χάνω χρόνο να ψάχνω μήπως βρώ καμμιά παλιά... Γιατί πλέον το αγοραστικό κοινό βασικά θέλει να δεί τις τελευταίες κυκλοφορίες, για τις οποίες υπάρχουν ελάχιστες κόπιες και δεν μπορούν να εξασφαλίσουν την ικανοποίηση των πελατών τους.... Εαν είχα πχ με 20 ευρώ το διαδικτυακό ανάλογο, θα είχα φύγει, και με τις τιμές που βλέπω σήμερα πχ connextv πιστεύω ότι σύντομα θα γίνει αυτό, τότε άντε γειά...


Μιλησες για πολυ συγκεκριμενο θεμα, ωρε επιτηδες το κανεις;

Το ξερω οτι ειναι πιο γλυκο, πιο ευκολο, πιο ακοπο να κατεβαζεις απο το internet.

Σιγουρα ΠΟΤΕ κατι νομιμο δεν θα προσφερει την ευκολια του να κατεβασεις την ματροσκα στον σκληρο σου και να την κανεις οτι θελεις. 

Ακομα και νομιμα, να δινεις 20€ το μηνα και να βλεπεις ταινιες, παλι θα εχεις περιορισμους, δεν θα εχεις την ιδια ποιοτητα κλπ κλπ.

Εγω εστιαζω αλλου, ειναι βεβαιο οτι οι βιντεοκλαμπαδες εχουν χασει ΠΟΛΥ πελατεια απο την πειρατεια.


Whats not there for you to see?  :Thinking:

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Ένα λεπτό,η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος είπε ότι το gamato είχε 16 εκατομμύρια επισκέψεις την ημέρα?
> 
> Δηλαδή 20 φορές περισσότερες από τα μέλη του?
> 
> ΟΚ,τι να πω.


Δεν μιλάμε για μοναδικές επισκέψεις. Αλλά προσμετράτε χώρια η κάθε σελίδα που ανοίγει, όπως και στα διαφημιστικά έσοδα.

........Auto merged post: giorgosgudelias πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Λε Λε Λεύτερια στου gamato τα παιδιά. Τα καημένα. 1,5εκ ευρώ τζίραραν τον χρόνο.

----------


## sotos65

> Λε Λε Λεύτερια στου gamato τα παιδιά. Τα καημένα. 1,5εκ ευρώ τζίραραν τον χρόνο.


Ήσουν μέλος;

----------


## Anasazi

> Μιλησες για πολυ συγκεκριμενο θεμα, ωρε επιτηδες το κανεις;
> 
> Το ξερω οτι ειναι πιο γλυκο, πιο ευκολο, πιο ακοπο να κατεβαζεις απο το internet.
> 
> Σιγουρα ΠΟΤΕ κατι νομιμο δεν θα προσφερει την ευκολια του να κατεβασεις την ματροσκα στον σκληρο σου και να την κανεις οτι θελεις. 
> 
> Ακομα και νομιμα, να δινεις 20€ το μηνα και να βλεπεις ταινιες, παλι θα εχεις περιορισμους, δεν θα εχεις την ιδια ποιοτητα κλπ κλπ.
> 
> Εγω εστιαζω αλλου, ειναι βεβαιο οτι οι βιντεοκλαμπαδες εχουν χασει ΠΟΛΥ πελατεια απο την πειρατεια.
> ...


Ηδη αρχισαν να βγαινουν Blu Ray rips.

Τα βιντεο κλαμπ οντως εχασαν πολλα απο την πειρατεια,αλλα απο τη στιγμη που παρεχεται το δωρεαν...δεν εχουν καμια ελπιδα επιβιωσης.

Και οσο νωριτερα το παρουν αποφαση,τοσο καλυτερα γι'αυτους...

........Auto merged post: Anasazi πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν μιλάμε για μοναδικές επισκέψεις. Αλλά προσμετράτε χώρια η κάθε σελίδα που ανοίγει, όπως και στα διαφημιστικά έσοδα.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: giorgosgudelias πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Λε Λε Λεύτερια στου gamato τα παιδιά. Τα καημένα. 1,5εκ ευρώ τζίραραν τον χρόνο.


Ελα ντε...η λευτεριά αξίζει μόνο σε κλοπές από 100 εκατομμύρια και πάνω,σύμφωνα με την ελληνική κοινωνία.  :Whistle:

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Στο εξωτερικό η ενοικίαση ταινίας μέσο VoD κοστίζει 4$ την ταινία. Υπάρχουν pay per view γεγονότα (τελικός superball) Που κοστίζουν και 40$. Οι τιμές που αναφέρονται εδώ είναι αστείες. Σκεφτείτε το ενδεχόμενο να κλείσουν όλα τα video club και να βλέπετε ταινίες μόνο μέσω isp. 3 εταιρίες διανομής και 3 isp να μοιράζουν ταινίες. Ιδανικό δεν ακούγεται για καρτέλ;

........Auto merged post: giorgosgudelias πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ήσουν μέλος;


Μέχρι και invites έχω στον ελληνικό τράκερ (4-5). Το γνωρίζω το αντικείμενο εδώ και μια 8ετία.

----------


## Anasazi

> Στο εξωτερικό η ενοικίαση ταινίας μέσο VoD κοστίζει 4$ την ταινία. Υπάρχουν pay per view γεγονότα (τελικός superball) Που κοστίζουν και 40$. Οι τιμές που αναφέρονται εδώ είναι αστείες. Σκεφτείτε το ενδεχόμενο να κλείσουν όλα τα video club και να βλέπετε ταινίες μόνο μέσω isp. 3 εταιρίες διανομής και 3 isp να μοιράζουν ταινίες. Ιδανικό δεν ακούγεται για καρτέλ;


Μισο λεπτακι,το κλεισιμο ολων των βιντεο κλαμπ δε συνδεεται με την εξαλειψη της πειρατειας.

Απο τη στιγμη που το Rapidshare κτλ θα παραμεινουν,για ποιο λογο να δημιουργηθει καρτελ?

----------


## sotos65

> Στο εξωτερικό η ενοικίαση ταινίας μέσο VoD κοστίζει 4$ την ταινία. Υπάρχουν pay per view γεγονότα (τελικός superball) Που κοστίζουν και 40$. Οι τιμές που αναφέρονται εδώ είναι αστείες. Σκεφτείτε το ενδεχόμενο να κλείσουν όλα τα video club και να βλέπετε ταινίες μόνο μέσω isp. 3 εταιρίες διανομής και 3 isp να μοιράζουν ταινίες. Ιδανικό δεν ακούγεται για καρτέλ;


Και τα περισσότερα μανάβικα και παντοπωλεία έκλεισαν, και στην θέση τους υπάρχουν super market, κυρίως πολυεθνικών, που λειτουργούν ως καρτέλ πολλές φορές. Νομοτελειακά είναι αυτά τα πράγματα, όταν κάτι ξεπερνιέται σβήσει και εξαφανίζεται, το βιντεοκλάμπ όπως λειτουργεί τώρα δεν έχει πολύ μέλλον μιας και ξεπερνιέται από τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις...

(οι εταιρείες που σας πουλάνε τα δισκάκια πως λειτουργούν, δεν λειτουργούν ως καρτέλ και σας αναγκάζουν να αγοράζετε πακέτα με άχρηστο περιεχόμενο μόνο και μόνο για μία - δύο καλές ταινίες; )

----------


## RePlay

Ναι στην Αμερική πχ,λες και έχουμε ίδιους μισθούς.Δες για παράδειγμα μόνο στην σειρά "Wire",οι αστυνομικοί που έπαιρναν γύρω στα 5000$ τον μήνα χωρίς υπερωρίες και τα θεωρούσαν ΨΙΧΟΥΛΑ σε σχέση με αυτά που βγάζαν οι άλλοι.
Και μετά θα μας παρουσιάσετε και τα 4$ ως πολλά.Ρε τι πλάκα έχετε μερικοί...

----------


## sotos65

> Μέχρι και invites έχω στον ελληνικό τράκερ (4-5). Το γνωρίζω το αντικείμενο εδώ και μια 8ετία.


Γι αυτό ρωτάω, γιατί τώρα βγαίνεις και καταδικάζεις επειδή βρέθηκες από την άλλη μεριά, αλλά όπως λες και το αντικείμενο γνωρίζεις και μάλλον αρκετό υλικό θα έχεις κατεβάσει...

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Και τα περισσότερα μανάβικα και παντοπωλεία έκλεισαν, και στην θέση τους υπάρχουν super market, κυρίως πολυεθνικών, που λειτουργούν ως καρτέλ πολλές φορές. Νομοτελειακά είναι αυτά τα πράγματα, όταν κάτι ξεπερνιέται σβήσει και εξαφανίζεται, το βιντεοκλάμπ όπως λειτουργεί τώρα δεν έχει πολύ μέλλον μιας και ξεπερνιέται από τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις...


Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Οι εταιρίες διανομής, παγκοσμίως, δεν θέλουν να μείνουν με μόνους πελάτες τους isp. Θα τους κατακρεουργήσουν στα δικαιώματα. Αυτό που θα κάνουν είναι να δημιουργηθεί ένα παρ;aθυρο στην διανομή (ενός μήνα περίπου) από την διανομή τοy dvd ως την διανομή του VoD. Βεβαίως δεν θα μιλάμε για dvd αλλά για 3D br. Στις ΗΠΑ που το VoD δουλεύει εδώ και 10ετία τα βιντεοκλάμπ δεν εξαλείφθηκαν. Αποτελούν τεράστιο μέρος της πίτας της αγοράς. 
Μα μέχρι και τώρα η αγορά του dvd (rental) στην Ελλάδα ακομπάει τα 7-8 εκ τον μήνα. Βεβαίως πριν 2-3 χρόνια ήταν υπερδιπλάσια.

........Auto merged post: giorgosgudelias πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γι αυτό ρωτάω, γιατί τώρα βγαίνεις και καταδικάζεις επειδή βρέθηκες από την άλλη μεριά, αλλά όπως λες και το αντικείμενο γνωρίζεις και μάλλον αρκετό υλικό θα έχεις κατεβάσει...


Δεν σημαίνει όμως οτι δεν είναι παράνομο και κλέψιμο της δουλειάς των άλλων(ηθοποιών-τραγουδιστών) και κατ' επέκταση όλου του κλάδου της διασκέδασης και του πολιτισμού.

........Auto merged post: giorgosgudelias πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ναι στην Αμερική πχ,λες και έχουμε ίδιους μισθούς.Δες για παράδειγμα μόνο στην σειρά "Wire",οι αστυνομικοί που έπαιρναν γύρω στα 5000$ τον μήνα χωρίς υπερωρίες και τα θεωρούσαν ΨΙΧΟΥΛΑ σε σχέση με αυτά που βγάζαν οι άλλοι.
> Και μετά θα μας παρουσιάσετε και τα 4$ ως πολλά.Ρε τι πλάκα έχετε μερικοί...


Και εδώ η τιμή ίδια θα είναι. Ακόμα και σήμερα που έχει σαν αντίπαλο δέος την πειρατεία και τις εταιρίες να δίνουν ταινίες κοψοχρονιάς, το VoD στην Ελλάδα έχει σημαντικό κόστος. Πχ connextv. Πληρώνει έξτρα συνδρομή για το περιeχόμενο της τηλεόρασης, επιπλέον για συνδρομή στο εικονικό videoclub και 2-4 ευρώ την ταινία.
http://conn-xtv.ote.gr/portal/page/p...nxtv/PriceList

----------


## sotos65

> Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Οι εταιρίες διανομής, παγκοσμίως, δεν θέλουν να μείνουν με μόνους πελάτες τους isp. Θα τους κατακρεουργήσουν στα δικαιώματα. Αυτό που θα κάνουν είναι να δημιουργηθεί ένα παρ;aθυρο στην διανομή (ενός μήνα περίπου) από την διανομή τοy dvd ως την διανομή του VoD. Βεβαίως δεν θα μιλάμε για dvd αλλά για 3D br. Στις ΗΠΑ που το VoD δουλεύει εδώ και 10ετία τα βιντεοκλάμπ δεν εξαλείφθηκαν. Αποτελούν τεράστιο μέρος της πίτας της αγοράς. 
> Μα μέχρι και τώρα η αγορά του dvd (rental) στην Ελλάδα ακομπάει τα 7-8 εκ τον μήνα. Βεβαίως πριν 2-3 χρόνια ήταν υπερδιπλάσια.


Εκτός αν το κατάλαβα λάθος, κάτι λες ανάποδα εδώ, αυτές που  κατακρεουργούν στα δικαιώματα δεν είναι οι τελικοί πάροχοι, είτε οι ISP  στην περίπτωση αυτή, είτε τηλεοπτικά κανάλια, είτε οποιοσδήποτε άλλος,  *αλλά ακριβώς οι εταιρείες διανομής* που ζητάνε τον ουρανό και τα άστρα,  και που πιέζουν στην περίπτωση της ευρώπης να διατηρηθεί αυτό το  καθεστώς όπως είναι τώρα, να πουλάνε ξεχωριστά σε κάθε χώρα τα  δικαιώματα και να εμποδίζουν μία κοινή ευρωπαϊκή αγορά σε αυτό τον  τομέα. Ακριβώς για να μεγιστοποιούν τα κέρδη τους, με την τακτική του  διαίρει και βασίλευε. Από την άλλη κανείς δεν είπε ότι θα μείνουν μόνο  οι ISP, και σε άλλα μηνύματα αναφέρθηκε ότι το πιθανότερο είναι να  κλείσουν τα περισσότερα μικρά βιντεοκλάμπ της γειτονιάς και θα ανοίξουν  αλυσίδες με μεγάλα κεντρικά μαγαζιά όπως έχει συμβεί και σε άλλα  επαγγέλματα...




> Δεν σημαίνει όμως οτι είναι παράνομο και κλέψιμο της δουλειάς των άλλων(ηθοποιών-τραγουδιστών) και κατ' επέκταση όλου του κλάδου της διασκέδασης και του πολιτισμού.


Δεν κατάλαβα το σκεπτικό σου εδώ, δέχεσαι ως "κλεψιά" μόνο τις ταινίες (που κατά σύμπτωση αφορούν το αντικείμενο της εργασίας σου) και όχι όλα τα άλλα; 


Edit. Το "δεν" που πρόσθεσες διόρθωσε αυτό που κατάλαβα λάθος. Πάντως αν κατεβάζεις δεν έχεις το ηθικό δικαίωμα να ξεσηκώνεσαι και να διαμαρτύρεσαι, επειδή αυτό θίγει πλέον το επάγγελμα σου. Είναι αυτό που λέγεται και ισχύει για τους περισσότερους, ο αναμάρτητος ...κλπ...

----------


## Ronin

> Ξαναγράφω
> Το κόστος που χρεώνει η google τον διαφημιζόμενο είναι
> Μέγιστο κόστος ανά κλικ (CPC): €0,01
> Ελάχιστο κόστος ανά χίλιες εμφανίσεις (CPM): €0,20
> Αν υποθέσουμε οτι δεν ήταν οι καθημερινές επισκέψεις 16 εκ (ΔΗΕ) αλλά το 30%.
> Δηλαδή 5 εκ επισκέψεις. Και χωρίς να ξέρω αλλά υπόθεση κάνω οτι ο ιστότοπος που έχει την διαφήμιση παίρνει ένα 30% ας κάνουμε την πράξη 5,000,000:1000*0,30*0,20*30(ημερες μηνα)*5(διαφημίσεις ανα σελιδα)=45000ευρώ
> Αν υποθέσουμε οτι το 16,000,000 είναι σωστό θα μιλάμε για 120,000 τον μήνα.


1) Ta νούμερά σου είναι λάθος
2) Το gamato ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ google ads

----------


## Gordito

> Ηδη αρχισαν να βγαινουν Blu Ray rips.
> 
> Τα βιντεο κλαμπ οντως εχασαν πολλα απο την πειρατεια,αλλα απο τη στιγμη που παρεχεται το δωρεαν...δεν εχουν καμια ελπιδα επιβιωσης.
> 
> Και οσο νωριτερα το παρουν αποφαση,τοσο καλυτερα γι'αυτους...


lol.

Δε νομιζω να μιλαγες με τετοιο τροπο αν ο πατερας σου ειχε βιντεο κλαμπ.

Μy point is, εχουν δικιο οι βιντεοκλαμπαδες που ζητανε κλεισιμο των τρακερ, και εχουν αδικο οι 'παρανομοι' downloaders που θεωρουν οτι το downloading ειναι αναυθαιρετο δικαιωμα τους.

----------


## Anasazi

Πως ειναι κλοπη πολιτισμου απο τη στιγμη που ο δημιουργος ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο κομμάτι συντελεστών παραμένει το ίδιο και αναγνωρίζεται?  :Thinking: 

Μη πάμε σε άλλα πεδία συζήτησης.

Αν αντιγράψω το Best of the Beast κλέβω την αξία των Iron Maiden? Αφού εγώ ο ίδιος θα πω ότι είναι δικό τους σε οποιονδήποτε με ρωτήσει.

........Auto merged post: Anasazi πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> lol.
> 
> Δε νομιζω να μιλαγες με τετοιο τροπο αν ο πατερας σου ειχε βιντεο κλαμπ.
> 
> Μy point is, εχουν δικιο οι βιντεοκλαμπαδες που ζητανε κλεισιμο των τρακερ, και εχουν αδικο οι 'παρανομοι' downloaders που θεωρουν οτι το downloading ειναι *αναυθαιρετο* δικαιωμα τους.


1) Ποτέ δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο για τους downloaders,δικό σου συμπέρασμα.

2) Και κινηματογραφο δικο του να ειχε ο πατερας μου,αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα. Πολλοι εχουν χασει τις δουλειες τους για διαφορους λογους. Οι εξυπνοι κοιτανε μπροστα και ψαχνουν να δουν τι θα κανουν. Οι υπολοιποι κλαινε τη μοιρα τους.

----------


## Andreaslar

Το gamato ΕΙΧΕ διαφημίσεις.. Του google ή όχι, διαφημίσεις είχε...

Και τα έξοδα του τα έβγαζε ΧΑΛΑΡΑ...

Σε λιγό θα μας πείτε ότι ο *ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΙΑΣ*, ο μουσικός , ο ΕΠΟΠ και ο ζαχαροπλάστης έβαζαν και από την τσέπη τους!

ήμαρτον!

Υ.Γ.: Λευτεριά στου gamato τα παιδιά? Ποια παιδιά?  Παιδί είναι ο επιχειρηματίας? Μπίζνα κανονική έκανε και έσπαζε χαρτζιλίκι και στους άλλους...

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Πως ειναι κλοπη πολιτισμου απο τη στιγμη που ο δημιουργος ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο κομμάτι συντελεστών παραμένει το ίδιο και αναγνωρίζεται? 
> 
> Μη πάμε σε άλλα πεδία συζήτησης.
> 
> Αν αντιγράψω το Best of the Beast κλέβω την αξία των Iron Maiden? Αφού εγώ ο ίδιος θα πω ότι είναι δικό τους σε οποιονδήποτε με ρωτήσει.


Η δουλειά του είναι να τους ακούς. Δεν θέλουν να δουλεύουν τζάμπα (αλλιώς θα το διαμοίραζαν) οπότε το να τους ακούς χωρίς να πληρώνεις το ανάλογο τίμημα είναι κλεψιά.

........Auto merged post: giorgosgudelias πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μα οι διαφημίσεις ήταν του στύλ, "μάθε πότε θα πεθάνεις" και τέτοια. Αλλά και από γνωστές εταιρίες οπότε τα τσέπωναν χαλαρά και χοντρά.

----------


## sotos65

> Το gamato ΕΙΧΕ διαφημίσεις.. Του google ή όχι, διαφημίσεις είχε...
> 
> Και τα έξοδα του τα έβγαζε ΧΑΛΑΡΑ...
> 
> Σε λιγό θα μας πείτε ότι ο *ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΙΑΣ*, ο μουσικός , ο ΕΠΟΠ και ο ζαχαροπλάστης έβαζαν και από την τσέπη τους!
> 
> ήμαρτον!
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Λευτεριά στου gamato τα παιδιά? Ποια παιδιά?  Παιδί είναι ο επιχειρηματίας? Μπίζνα κανονική έκανε..


Μισό λεπτό, από το να βγάζει κάποιος τα έξοδα για να διατηρεί σε λειτουργία το οποιοδήποτε site, μέχρι να βγάζει κέρδη δεκάδων χιλιάδων ευρώ, δεν έχει κάποια απόσταση; Γιατί είναι κακό να βγάζει αυτά τα έξοδα δηλαδή, αν ήταν εκατομμυριούχοι μπορεί να έβαζαν και από την τσέπη τους. Το θέμα είναι μην το έχουν κάνει επιχείρηση με πολύ μεγάλα κέρδη όπως ισχυρίζονται κάποιοι, μάλλον χωρίς αποδείξεις αλλά με θεωρητικούς και φανταστικούς υπολογισμούς τύπου "τρεις το λάδι, τρεις το ξύδι, έξι το λαδόξυδο".

----------


## Ronin

> Το gamato ΕΙΧΕ διαφημίσεις.. Του google ή όχι, διαφημίσεις είχε...
> 
> Και τα έξοδα του τα έβγαζε ΧΑΛΑΡΑ...


Tα έξοδα του τα έβγαζε χαλαρά, αλλά τα εκ € που γράφτηκαν είναι αστεία

----------


## Gordito

> 1) Ποτέ δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο για τους downloaders,δικό σου συμπέρασμα.


Δεν αναφερθηκα στο δικο σου ποστ. Καποια αλλα ποστ ειναι 'υπευθυνα'




> 2) Και κινηματογραφο δικο του να ειχε ο πατερας μου,αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα. Πολλοι εχουν χασει τις δουλειες τους για διαφορους λογους. Οι εξυπνοι κοιτανε μπροστα και ψαχνουν να δουν τι θα κανουν. Οι υπολοιποι κλαινε τη μοιρα τους


.

Δεν ειναι τοσο απλο. 
Αν ειχε ο πατερας μου 20 χρονια βιντεο κλαμπ, και ξαφνικα φαληριζει, δεν υπαρχουν και πολλα που μπορεις να κανεις.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Μισό λεπτό, από το να βγάζει κάποιος τα έξοδα για να διατηρεί σε λειτουργία το οποιοδήποτε site, μέχρι να βγάζει κέρδη δεκάδων χιλιάδων ευρώ, δεν έχει κάποια απόσταση; Γιατί είναι κακό να βγάζει αυτά τα έξοδα δηλαδή, αν ήταν εκατομμυριούχοι μπορεί να έβαζαν και από την τσέπη τους. Το θέμα είναι μην το έχουν κάνει επιχείρηση με πολύ μεγάλα κέρδη όπως ισχυρίζονται κάποιοι, μάλλον χωρίς αποδείξεις αλλά με θεωρητικούς και φανταστικούς υπολογισμούς τύπου "τρεις το λάδι, τρεις το ξύδι, έξι το λαδόξυδο".


Αυτό λέμε. Οτι τα νούμερα δείχνουν οτι τα διαφημιστικά έσοδα ήταν τεράστια. Η πράξη δείχνει οτι σύμφωνα με τις χρεώσεις της google ήταν πάνω από 100,000 ευρώ τον μήνα. Και οι άλλες εταιρίες πάνω κάτω την ίδια τιμολογιακή πολιτική χρησιμοποιούν.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=862
Το νούμερο 16,000,000 το λέει η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος και δεν αφορά μοναδικές επισκέψεις αλλά ανοίγματα σελίδων.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν αναφερθηκα στο δικο σου ποστ. Καποια αλλα ποστ ειναι 'υπευθυνα'
> 
> .
> 
> Δεν ειναι τοσο απλο. 
> Αν ειχε ο πατερας μου 20 χρονια βιντεο κλαμπ, και ξαφνικα φαληριζει, δεν υπαρχουν και πολλα που μπορεις να κανεις.



Θα μπορούσε να ανοίξει το νέο ga......to  :Razz:

----------


## Gordito

> Θα μπορούσε να ανοίξει το νέο ga......to


 :ROFL: 

Οντως, μαλλον κατι τετοιο θα ηταν εξυπνη κινηση.  :Razz:

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Οντως, μαλλον κατι τετοιο θα ηταν εξυπνη κινηση.


Ρώτα τους τωρινούς(πρώην) διαχειρηστές μετά το δικαστήριο.

----------


## tolis_01

> Και εδώ η τιμή ίδια θα είναι. Ακόμα και σήμερα που έχει σαν αντίπαλο δέος την πειρατεία και τις εταιρίες να δίνουν ταινίες κοψοχρονιάς, το VoD στην Ελλάδα έχει σημαντικό κόστος. Πχ connextv. Πληρώνει έξτρα συνδρομή για το περιeχόμενο της τηλεόρασης, επιπλέον για συνδρομή στο εικονικό videoclub και 2-4 ευρώ την ταινία.
> http://conn-xtv.ote.gr/portal/page/p...nxtv/PriceList


Πλάκα κάνουν έτσι; Τώρα παίρνω από το βιντεο κλαμπ τις ταινίες με 1,5-2 ευρώ. Αυτοί θα μου τις δίνουν online με συνδρομή ΚΑΙ 2-4 ευρώ ανα ταινία; Yeah, sure....

........Auto merged post: tolis_01 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ρώτα τους τωρινούς(πρώην) διαχειρηστές μετά το δικαστήριο.


Ξαναλέω, το gamato είχε 2 admins που μένουν στην Ολλανδία (και δεν έχουν συλληφθεί).

----------


## Andreaslar

> Μισό λεπτό, από το να βγάζει κάποιος τα έξοδα για να διατηρεί σε λειτουργία το οποιοδήποτε site, μέχρι να βγάζει κέρδη δεκάδων χιλιάδων ευρώ, δεν έχει κάποια απόσταση;* Γιατί είναι κακό να βγάζει αυτά τα έξοδα δηλαδή*, αν ήταν εκατομμυριούχοι μπορεί να έβαζαν και από την τσέπη τους. Το θέμα είναι μην το έχουν κάνει επιχείρηση με πολύ μεγάλα κέρδη όπως ισχυρίζονται κάποιοι, μάλλον χωρίς αποδείξεις αλλά με θεωρητικούς και φανταστικούς υπολογισμούς τύπου "τρεις το λάδι, τρεις το ξύδι, έξι το λαδόξυδο".


Διότι βγάζει λεφτά "πουλώντας" (σε " " ) κάτι το οποίο δεν του ανήκει. Αν εσένα αυτό δεν σε ενοχλεί, πάω πάσο, εμένα με ενοχλεί πάρα πολύ..

Και εφόσον βγάζουν έστω και 1 ευρώ, δεν μπορώ να τους υποστηρίξω σε ότι πάθουν (βλέπε σύλληψη)

Αν το έκαναν για την ψυχή της μάνας τους (aka δεν έβγαζαν μία) τότε να τους υποστηρίξω με 1000


Υ.Γ.: Λευτεριά λευτεριά στου gamato τα *επιχειρηματικά* παιδιά

----------


## sotos65

> Αυτό λέμε. Οτι τα νούμερα δείχνουν οτι τα διαφημιστικά έσοδα ήταν τεράστια. Η πράξη δείχνει οτι σύμφωνα με τις χρεώσεις της google ήταν πάνω από 100,000 ευρώ τον μήνα. Και οι άλλες εταιρίες πάνω κάτω την ίδια τιμολογιακή πολιτική χρησιμοποιούν.
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=862
> Το νούμερο 16,000,000 το λέει η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος και δεν αφορά μοναδικές επισκέψεις αλλά ανοίγματα σελίδων.


Τέλος πάντων δεν έχει νόημα, η δίωξη κάθε φορά που πιάνει κάποιους για παράνομη τηλεθέαση της νόβα πετάει το νούμερο των 30.000.000 ευρώ που χάνει η νόβα (ή το δημόσιο, δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά από τις ανακοινώσεις) το χρόνο. Τυποποιημένο και προϋπολογισμένο...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

ΥΓ. Η περίπτωση το να υπάρχουν 16.000.000 hit την ημέρα είναι φανταστικό σενάριο πάντως, θα σήμαινε ότι και τα 900000 μέλη μπαίνουν κάθε μέρα στο site (τελείως απίθανο, αν δούμε τις αναλογίες γραμμένων στα διάφορα site και αυτούς που μπαίνουν καθημερινά*) και ότι ο καθένας από αυτούς κοίταζε κάμποσες σελίδες του. Τρίχες...

*Δες τα στατιστικά του adslgr.com που μόνο μικρό δεν είναι για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα. Μέχρι αυτή την ώρα σήμερα έχει 2000 επισκέψεις από μέλη, από σύνολο 96352 μελών.

----------


## blackwar

Αυτο που γραφω παρακατω εχει σχεση με το ποσα λεφτα βγαζουν-->

Ειχα διαβασει στο φορουμ του gamato, πριν κανα 10 μηνο σε ασκετο θεμα  , εναν moderator να λεει οτι ''ο admin φετος δεν μας δινει αυξηση επειδη δεν εβγαλε πολλα λεφτα'' ή κατι τετοιο...Δεν ξερω αν καποιος το εχει διαβασει,αλλα δεν πιστευω να εκανε πλακα ο moderator...Αυτο σημαινει οτι ειχαν αρκετα λεφτα απο τις διαφημισεις του site..

----------


## psyxakias

Εννοείται ότι 100% έκανε πλάκα, blackwar. Διότι ακόμα και αν ίσχυε αυτό, δεν θα το έλεγε δημόσια έτσι χύμα (δε νομίζεις?). Μην τρελαθούμε εντελώς, αυτά που υποστηρίζουν οι εταιρείες για τρελά λεφτά στους trackers δεν ισχύει. Τα έσοδά τους είναι κυρίως οι διαφημίσεις και οι δωρεές (που συνήθως είναι ελάχιστες) και πηγαίνουν για τη συντήρηση των sites. Ελάχιστα τέτοια sites διεθνώς έχουν αξιόλογα κέρδη.

----------


## blackwar

> Εννοείται ότι 100% έκανε πλάκα, blackwar. Διότι ακόμα και αν ίσχυε αυτό, δεν θα το έλεγε δημόσια έτσι χύμα (δε νομίζεις?). Μην τρελαθούμε εντελώς, αυτά που υποστηρίζουν οι εταιρείες για τρελά λεφτά στους trackers δεν ισχύει. Τα έσοδά τους είναι κυρίως οι διαφημίσεις και οι δωρεές (που συνήθως είναι ελάχιστες) και πηγαίνουν για τη συντήρηση των sites. Ελάχιστα τέτοια sites διεθνώς έχουν αξιόλογα κέρδη.


Μπας και εισαι εσυ?? :Razz:   Πολυ Σιγουρος εισαι...

----------


## Gordito

> Εννοείται ότι 100% έκανε πλάκα, blackwar. Διότι ακόμα και αν ίσχυε αυτό, δεν θα το έλεγε δημόσια έτσι χύμα (δε νομίζεις?). Μην τρελαθούμε εντελώς, αυτά που υποστηρίζουν οι εταιρείες για τρελά λεφτά στους trackers δεν ισχύει. Τα έσοδά τους είναι κυρίως οι διαφημίσεις και οι δωρεές (που συνήθως είναι ελάχιστες) και πηγαίνουν για τη συντήρηση των sites. Ελάχιστα τέτοια sites διεθνώς έχουν αξιόλογα κέρδη.


Εεεε, μην περασουμε απο το ενα ακρο στο αλλο.

Κανενας δεν ανοιξε τρακερ για να μην βγαλει λεφτα. Ενδεχομενως να παρει κανα-δυο χρονια, αλλα ο μονος στοχος ειναι το κερδος.

----------


## hemlock

> Εεεε, μην περασουμε απο το ενα ακρο στο αλλο.
> 
> Κανενας δεν ανοιξε τρακερ για να μην βγαλει λεφτα. Ενδεχομενως να παρει κανα-δυο χρονια, αλλα ο μονος στοχος ειναι το κερδος.


O psyhakias δεν ξερει τι ειναι ο zero day τρακερ (οχι οτι το γαματα ηταν τετοιος-απλα το αναφερω για το περι χρηματων).... :Whistle:

----------


## sotos65

> Διότι βγάζει λεφτά "πουλώντας" (σε " " ) κάτι το οποίο δεν του ανήκει. Αν εσένα αυτό δεν σε ενοχλεί, πάω πάσο, εμένα με ενοχλεί πάρα πολύ..
> 
> Και εφόσον βγάζουν έστω και 1 ευρώ, δεν μπορώ να τους υποστηρίξω σε ότι πάθουν (βλέπε σύλληψη)
> 
> Αν το έκαναν για την ψυχή της μάνας τους (aka δεν έβγαζαν μία) τότε να τους υποστηρίξω με 1000
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Λευτεριά λευτεριά στου gamato τα *επιχειρηματικά* παιδιά


Αν δεν έβγαζαν μία μάλλον θα το είχαν κλείσει εδώ και καιρό, και αυτό και πολλά άλλα. Δε νομίζω ότι συντηρείται εύκολα ένα παρόμοιο site μόνο από την καλή θέληση και την ψυχή της μάνας των ιδιοκτητών του, τουλάχιστον όχι για πολύ...

Παρεμπιπτόντως, από όσο έχω καταλάβει οι admin στο εξωτερικό βρίσκονται, αυτοί που πιάστηκαν είναι VIP (και είναι έξω αυτή τη στιγμή όπως έχει αναφερθεί, έτσι το σλόγκαν που πετάς είναι ξεπερασμένο). Συνήθως δεν βγάζουν λεφτά, μάλλον δίνουν (για να πάρουν το status και τα έξτρα που έχει αυτό).

........Auto merged post: sotos65 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτο που γραφω παρακατω εχει σχεση με το ποσα λεφτα βγαζουν-->
> 
> Ειχα διαβασει στο φορουμ του gamato, πριν κανα 10 μηνο σε ασκετο θεμα  , εναν moderator να λεει οτι ''ο admin φετος δεν μας δινει αυξηση επειδη δεν εβγαλε πολλα λεφτα'' ή κατι τετοιο...Δεν ξερω αν καποιος το εχει διαβασει,αλλα δεν πιστευω να εκανε πλακα ο moderator...Αυτο σημαινει οτι ειχαν αρκετα λεφτα απο τις διαφημισεις του site..


Αν ψάξεις τέτοιες αναφορές θα δεις στα περισσότερα φόρουμ όταν ρωτάει κάποιος πόσα βγάζουν οι mod, μάλλον και στο adslgr θα βρείς τέτοιες αναφορές. Φυσικά είναι για πλάκα...

----------


## psyxakias

Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω τους υπεύθυνους αλλά και τους αναγνώστες αυτής της κοινότητας ότι σκοπεύω να κινηθώ νομικά κατά της KeenNotion (που φιλοξενεί το ADSLgr) στο προσεχές διάστημα, διότι η λειτουργία του site δημιουργεί σοβαρότατη ζημία *άνω των 38 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ μηνιαίως* σε εμένα* και *άνω των 8 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ μηνιαίως στο κράτος*. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, αυτή η ζημία δημιουργείται από πελάτες που χάνω (επειδή επισκέπτονται το ADSLgr και λύνουν τεχνικά προβλήματά μόνοι τους!!!), ενώ εγώ παρέχω υπηρεσίες τεχνικής υποστήριξης επί πληρωμή με καταβολή Φ.Π.Α. στο κράτος.

Στην μηνυτήρια αναφορά ζητείται άμεση επέμβαση του αρμόδιου εισαγγελέα και της Υπηρεσίας Ειδικών Ελέγχων (πρώην ΣΔΟΕ) για σοβαρότατα αδικήματα, που πιθανόν να καταλήξουν σε κακουργήματα. Με λίγα λόγια, αν δεν δω EvilHawk & Νεκτάριος με βραχιολάκια δεν θα ησυχάσω, όπως και *όσους απαντάνε στα θέματα βοηθώντας τους άλλους*. Θα έπρεπε το λιγότερο να υπάρχει ένα checkmark κάθε φορά που απαντάτε σε κάποιο θέμα: "γνωρίζω με την απάντησή μου ότι παρανομώ και ο κος psyxakias χάνει χρήματα" ώστε να είστε ενήμεροι για τις νομικές σας ευθύνες.

_38 εκατομμύρια ευρώ μηνιαίως*: Το site έχει 96.352 registered μέλη (στις 14/Μαρ/2010 17:09), που θεωρώ με απόλυτη σιγουριά ότι θα πληρώνατε σε μένα όλοι σας  τεχνική υποστήριξη με €50/ώρα και θα με χρειαζόσασταν τουλάχιστον 8 φορές το μήνα (2 φορές την εβδομάδα). Οπότε 96.352 μέλη x €50 x 8 φορές = €38.540.800 / μήνα. Από αυτά το 21% είναι ΦΠΑ, οπότε €38.540.800 / 100 x 21 = €8.093.568 / μήνα._

Με εκτίμηση,

Ευρυζωνοπνίκτης.
(που πηδάει.. routers)

----------


## sdikr

> Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω τους υπεύθυνους αλλά και τους αναγνώστες αυτής της κοινότητας ότι σκοπεύω να κινηθώ νομικά κατά της KeenNotion (που φιλοξενεί το ADSLgr) στο προσεχές διάστημα, διότι η λειτουργία του site δημιουργεί σοβαρότατη ζημία *άνω των 38 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ μηνιαίως* σε εμένα* και *άνω των 8 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ μηνιαίως στο κράτος*. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, αυτή η ζημία δημιουργείται από πελάτες που χάνω (επειδή επισκέπτονται το ADSLgr και λύνουν τεχνικά προβλήματά μόνοι τους!!!), ενώ εγώ παρέχω υπηρεσίες τεχνικής υποστήριξης επί πληρωμή με καταβολή Φ.Π.Α. στο κράτος.
> 
> Στην μηνυτήρια αναφορά ζητείται άμεση επέμβαση του αρμόδιου εισαγγελέα και της Υπηρεσίας Ειδικών Ελέγχων (πρώην ΣΔΟΕ) για σοβαρότατα αδικήματα, που πιθανόν να καταλήξουν σε κακουργήματα. Με λίγα λόγια, αν δεν δω EvilHawk & Νεκτάριος με βραχιολάκια δεν θα ησυχάσω, όπως και *όσους απαντάνε στα θέματα βοηθώντας τους άλλους*. Θα έπρεπε το λιγότερο να υπάρχει ένα checkmark κάθε φορά που απαντάτε σε κάποιο θέμα: "γνωρίζω με την απάντησή μου ότι παρανομώ και ο κος psyxakias χάνει χρήματα" ώστε να είστε ενήμεροι για τις νομικές σας ευθύνες.
> 
> _38 εκατομμύρια ευρώ μηνιαίως*: Το site έχει 96.352 registered μέλη (στις 14/Μαρ/2010 17:09), που θεωρώ με απόλυτη σιγουριά ότι θα πληρώνατε σε μένα όλοι σας  τεχνική υποστήριξη με €50/ώρα και θα με χρειαζόσασταν τουλάχιστον 8 φορές το μήνα (2 φορές την εβδομάδα). Οπότε 96.352 μέλη x €50 x 8 φορές = €38.540.800 / μήνα. Από αυτά το 21% είναι ΦΠΑ, οπότε €38.540.800 / 100 x 21 = €8.093.568 / μήνα._
> 
> Με εκτίμηση,
> 
> Ευρυζωνοπνίκτης.
> (που πηδάει.. routers)



Να περιμένετε στην γραμμη κυρίε,   έχουμε κάνει μήνυση πριν απο εσάς   :Razz:

----------


## sotos65

Εσείς κύριε είστε συνένοχος, ως admin!  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

> Κανενας δεν ανοιξε τρακερ για να μην βγαλει λεφτα. Ενδεχομενως να παρει κανα-δυο χρονια, αλλα ο μονος στοχος ειναι το κερδος.


Αποκλείεται δηλαδή να ξεκινήσει κάτι τέτοιο από μια παρέα φίλων, χωρίς άμεσο στόχο το κέρδος; Μιλάω πάντα για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα και εγγραφή & ανταλλαγή σειρών, καμιάς ταινίας και κανενός CD. Δεν τα βλέπω ειδυλλιακά και παραμυθένια, αλλά ούτε και τόσο καχύποπτα.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> O psyhakias δεν ξερει τι ειναι ο zero day τρακερ (οχι οτι το γαματα ηταν τετοιος-απλα το αναφερω για το περι χρηματων)....


Δε νομίζω ότι τα ελληνικά sites μπήκαν στο επίπεδο των διεθνών, για να μιλάμε για 0-day, warez scene κτλ. Ακόμα και εκεί, επειδή υπάρχει τόσος έντονος ανταγωνισμός και τα μέλη είναι διασκορπισμένα σε διάφορα sites, αμφιβάλλω ότι υπάρχουν *κέρδη εκατομμυρίων* όπως τα παρουσιάζουν οι εταιρείες.

----------


## electrodemo

Αχ αθάνατοι Έλληνες...

Τρώγεστε για το αν και πόσα λεφτά βγάζανε οι admin και mod του τράκερ από τα ads, ειλικρινά δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Ζηλεύετε που δεν μπορέσατε να τα αρπάξετε και εσείς; Ήταν κάποιο σκάνδαλο μήπως; Ήταν λεφτά δικά σας και σας τα πήραν με κάποιο τρόπο; Σε τι ακριβώς σας φταίξανε αυτοί οι άνθρωποι με το να έχουν ads; Δεν έχει μήπως η πλειοψηφία των sites; Τα παίρνουν κακώς όλοι δηλαδή μέσω των ads; Μιλάω καθαρά για το θέμα των διαφημίσεων εδώ και όχι για το θέμα της πειρατείας.

Οι διαφημίσεις δουλεύουν παντού με τον ίδιο τρόπο, οπότε γιατί δεν χτυπάτε και τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια ή τα περιοδικά ή τις εφημερίδες που εκεί τα παίρνουν χοντρά σερβίροντάς σας πολιτιστικά σκουπίδια ως αντάλλαγμα? Γιατί απλώς φαγωθήκατε με τα τορρεντ και πρέπει να πιαστείτε από το οτιδήποτε ίσως; Ειλικρινά δεν θεωρώ κακό ούτε παράνομο κάποιος να λαμβάνει κάποια χρήματα από ads για την συντήρηση του site βάσει της επισκεψιμότητας που έχει, και όσο για το αν διακινεί παράνομο περιεχόμενο δεν έχει καμία σχέση εκτός και αν χρέωνε τους χρήστες εξτρά για να έχουν πρόσβαση.

Κλείνω με τις διαφημίσεις και θα ήθελα να κοιτάξουμε πιο βαθιά, τι σημαίνουν όλα αυτά που γίνονται και για ποιο λόγο γίνονται. Το θέμα της πειρατείας (εγώ το λέω διαμοιρασμός αρχείων) υπήρχε πριν το ιντερνετ (BBS κανείς :Wink:  και θα υπάρχει μάλλον για πάντα. Το θέμα είναι να μην θυσιαστούν δικαιώματα και ελευθερίες για την καταπολέμησή της γιατί αν όντως γίνεται παρακολούθηση δεδομένων (DPI,packet sniffers) από τους ISP στο παρασκήνιο (παράνομα) τότε μπορεί να οδηγηθούμε σε σκοτεινά μονοπάτια που δεν θα ήθελα να σκέφτομαι.

Συγνώμη αν κούρασα για 1ο post και αν παρεξήγησα κάποιους.

ΥΓ. Μια τελευταία λίγο φιλοσοφική ερώτηση για όλους μας:
Απαντήστε με το χέρι στη καρδιά αν η ζωή σας θα φτιάξει σε κάποιο βαθμό τώρα που έκλεισαν τα τόρρεντ και τους mods μέσα και αν η αιτία των κακών μας βρισκόταν σε όλα αυτά.

----------


## stelioss_1

> Ξαναλέω, το gamato είχε 2 admins που μένουν στην Ολλανδία (και δεν έχουν συλληφθεί).


νομίζω πολύ σωστό αυτο που λέει ο  φίλος μας εδώ ! και άπο οτι άκουσα αυτούς  που συνέλαβαν δεν είναι admi ..

αφέθηκαν ελεύθερη νομίζω .. μέχρι την δίκη με περιοριστικά μέτρα 

παιδιά δεν έχει διαφημίσεις του γοογλη μέσα ..  είχε διαφημίσεις . Αλλά πόσος κόσμος κλικαρι σε διαφήμισις ? οκ ειμαι πολύ περίεργος να μάθω πόσα έβγαζαν και αν έβγαζαν .. αλλά δεν νομίζω να ισχύουν τα νούμερα που λέτε με τίποτα . αν κάποιος  γνωρίζει κάτι αν το πει αλλα οχι να υπολογίζετε χωρίς να ξέρετε  ( λογικά στο δικαστήριο θα πούνε πόσα έβγαζαν αλλα απο την αλλοι οι admin.. που είναι ολλανδια αυτοί  θα τα περνάνε!)

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Στο εξωτερικό η ενοικίαση ταινίας μέσο VoD κοστίζει 4$ την ταινία. Υπάρχουν pay per view γεγονότα (τελικός superball) Που κοστίζουν και 40$. Οι τιμές που αναφέρονται εδώ είναι αστείες. Σκεφτείτε το ενδεχόμενο να κλείσουν όλα τα video club και να βλέπετε ταινίες μόνο μέσω isp. 3 εταιρίες διανομής και 3 isp να μοιράζουν ταινίες. Ιδανικό δεν ακούγεται για καρτέλ;


4 δολάρια για τα αμερικάνικά δεδομένα για να απολαμβάνεις από τον καναπέ σου HD VoD δεν είναι πολλά. Εδώ με χαμηλότερους μισθούς δίνουμε 1 ευρώ λιγότερο για να το πάρουμε από το Video Club σε ποιότητα SD!
Ούτε τα 40 δολάρια είναι πολλά για HD τελικό superball. Εδώ η NOVA έδινε με 10 δολάρια σε κάκιστη ποιότητα (γύρω στα 500kbit) μέσω internet και σε 4:3 τους αγώνες στα group stage του Champions League!

----------


## sotos65

> 4 δολάρια για τα αμερικάνικά δεδομένα για να απολαμβάνεις από τον καναπέ σου HD VoD δεν είναι πολλά. Εδώ με χαμηλότερους μισθούς δίνουμε 1 ευρώ λιγότερο για να το πάρουμε από το Video Club σε ποιότητα SD!
> Ούτε τα 40 δολάρια είναι πολλά για HD τελικό superball. Εδώ η NOVA έδινε με 10 δολάρια σε κάκιστη ποιότητα (γύρω στα 500kbit) μέσω internet και σε 4:3 τους αγώνες στα group stage του Champions League!


Και ο ANT1 ήθελε 5€ αυτό το τριήμερο για την F1 μέσω web...

----------


## Nozomi

Για να σουμάρουμε:

- Αυτοί που συνελήφθησαν ήταν VIP members και για τους admins ενημερώθηκαν  οι Ολλανδικές Αρχές οι οποίες και θα αποφασίσουν για το αν θα τους διώξουν ή όχι.

- Υπάρχει ΚΡΙΣΙΜΟ ερώτημα για το πως εντοπίστηκαν οι ΙΡ των μελών που συνελήφθηκαν.
Πρέπει να μάθουμε ποιός φούστης ISP έδωσε τις ΙΡ των συνδρομητών του και πάνω σε ποιά νομική βάση.
Όταν το μάθουμε μπορούμε να ενημερώσουμε τον κόσμο ώστε να πάρουν το μαθηματάκι τους οι εν λόγω κύριοι...

- Άλλο ερώτημα:
Έχει γίνει κακούργημα το seed-άρισμα στην Ελλάδα ?
Αν  είναι έτσι, μόλις βλέπουμε ελληνική ΙΡ (όσοι ζούμε εξωτερικό) να μην seed-άρουμε...

----------


## homo_digital

Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον να μαθουμε αυτά που αναφέρει ο φίλος Nozomi

----------


## tolis_01

> Για να σουμάρουμε:
> 
> - Αυτοί που συνελήφθησαν ήταν VIP members και για τους admins ενημερώθηκαν  οι Ολλανδικές Αρχές οι οποίες και θα αποφασίσουν για το αν θα τους διώξουν ή όχι.
> 
> - Υπάρχει ΚΡΙΣΙΜΟ ερώτημα για το πως εντοπίστηκαν οι ΙΡ των μελών που συνελήφθηκαν.
> Πρέπει να μάθουμε ποιός φούστης ISP έδωσε τις ΙΡ των συνδρομητών του και πάνω σε ποιά νομική βάση.
> Όταν το μάθουμε μπορούμε να ενημερώσουμε τον κόσμο ώστε να πάρουν το μαθηματάκι τους οι εν λόγω κύριοι...


Τα πιο σημαντικά ερωτήματα πιστεύω.

Επίσης για τους μεγάλους ξένους trackers που ανταγωνίζονται στα pre-times και στο χρήμα (?), εγώ τουλάχιστον στο IPT και στο RTT (που δεν είναι και οι άρχοντες του 0-day, αλλά είναι σχετικά καλοί) δεν έχω δει διαφημίσεις.

----------


## Anasazi

> Για να σουμάρουμε:
> 
> - Αυτοί που συνελήφθησαν ήταν VIP members και για τους admins ενημερώθηκαν  οι Ολλανδικές Αρχές οι οποίες και θα αποφασίσουν για το αν θα τους διώξουν ή όχι.
> 
> - Υπάρχει ΚΡΙΣΙΜΟ ερώτημα για το πως εντοπίστηκαν οι ΙΡ των μελών που συνελήφθηκαν.
> *Πρέπει να μάθουμε ποιός φούστης ISP έδωσε τις ΙΡ των συνδρομητών του και πάνω σε ποιά νομική βάση.
> Όταν το μάθουμε μπορούμε να ενημερώσουμε τον κόσμο ώστε να πάρουν το μαθηματάκι τους οι εν λόγω κύριοι...*
> 
> - Άλλο ερώτημα:
> ...


Πολύ θα γουστάρω όταν πληροφορηθούν οι κατηγορούμενοι για αυτό να κάνουν μήνυση στον ISP και να τους πάρουν τα σώβρακα...

----------


## Manolis_karas

> Ούτε τα 40 δολάρια είναι πολλά για HD τελικό superball


Το τι είναι πολύ ή λίγο είναι εντελώς σχετικό.

----------


## guzel

δεν ξέρω αν έχει ειπωθεί ξανά:

_Το blue-whitegt.com , σεβόμενο την ελληνική νομοθεσία και πραγματικότητα και προστατεύοντας τά μέλη του από ανεπιθύμητες συνέπειες και περιπέτειες, διέκοψε οριστικά την λειτουργία του, ανταποκρινόμενο στην νέα τάξη πραγμάτων και στον νέο κόσμο απομόνωσης και λιτότητας.
Η ζωή συνεχίζει την πορεία της μέσα στον χρόνο.
Ίσως πια να γίνεται περισσότερο γκρίζα η σκοτεινή αλλά δεν παύει να συνεχίζεται.
Ίσως κάποια φοιτητικά βράδυα στους Έλληνες σπουδαστές του εξωτερικού νάναι πια πιο κρύα η ίσως κάποιοι ομογενείς δεν θα έχουν μια μικρή συντροφιά - παρηγοριά και δέσμιο κρίκο με την πατρίδα.
Δυστυχώς όμως τα συνήθη χρηματικά συμφέροντα υπερτερούν σε όλες τις πτυχές της καθημερινής ζωής και έχουν πάντοτε τον "νόμο" μαζί τους.
Η "σκίωδης φίμωση" του ελεύθερου διαδικτύου διαφαίνεται να παίρνει σάρκα και οστά προοδευτικά._

πάντως είναι απίστευτο τι μπορεί να καταφέρει μια πόρνη στην χώρα αυτή

 :Scared:

----------


## electrodemo

> Πολύ θα γουστάρω όταν πληροφορηθούν οι κατηγορούμενοι για αυτό να κάνουν μήνυση στον ISP και να τους πάρουν τα σώβρακα...


Φίλε μου μακάρι να γινόταν αυτό που λες αλλά το βλέπω υπερβολικά δύσκολο. Οι ISP και οι άνθρωποι από πίσω τους δεν είναι κάποιοι τυχαίοι και μάλλον είναι στο απυρόβλητο όπως τόσα και τόσα που βλέπουμε. Το μόνο που μπορεί να πάθουν είναι μια μικρή μείωση στις συνδέσεις από τους λίγους ενημερωμένους πολίτες που θα στραφούν αλλού, και μόνο στη περίπτωση που μαθευτεί αν και τι έγινε πραγματικά.

Όσο για τους κατηγορούμενους μάλλον δύσκολο να τη βγάλουν λάδι στο τέλος και αυτό αφού ήδη έχουν υποστεί την όλη ταλαιπωρία και ταπείνωση να τους συλλαμβάνουν ενώπιον συγγενών ή φίλων, να έχουν περάσει στιγμές στο κρατητήριο, την ποινή που θα επιβληθεί και να γκριζάρουν το ποινικό μητρώο τους σαν κοινοί εγκληματίες δηλαδή!

Αν αποδειχτεί κιόλας ότι ήταν και απλοί VIP χρήστες χωρίς συμμετοχή στη διαχείριση του τράκερ τότε θα μπορούσε να βρίσκεται οποιοσδήποτε στη θέση τους, γιατί όχι και απλά μέλη!

----------


## uncharted

> άστο φιλε, 
> ειχαμε και ξανα μία απο εταιρια διανομης που ελεγε για την πειρατεια, 
> τα ιδια παραμυθια με εσενα ελεγε
> *και δεν απαντουσε σε ουσιαστικες ερωτησεις 
> παρα μονο εκει που τη συνεφερε.*
> 
> ψαξε στο φορουμ και θα βρεις τα μηνυματα της


και εφαγε ban αν θυμαμαι καλα  :Twisted Evil:  επειδη προσπαθουσε να κοροιδεψει τον κοσμο εδω μεσα με διπλους λογαριασμους τυπου "alter ego"  :ROFL: 

τωρα καποιοι αλλοι προσπαθουν να μας πεισουν οτι ειναι "ακτινολογοι"  :Whistle: 




> Και τα περισσότερα μανάβικα και παντοπωλεία  έκλεισαν, και στην θέση τους υπάρχουν super market, κυρίως πολυεθνικών,  που λειτουργούν ως καρτέλ πολλές φορές. Νομοτελειακά είναι αυτά τα  πράγματα, όταν κάτι ξεπερνιέται σβήσει και εξαφανίζεται, το βιντεοκλάμπ  όπως λειτουργεί τώρα δεν έχει πολύ μέλλον μιας και ξεπερνιέται από τις  τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις...
> 
> (οι εταιρείες που σας πουλάνε τα δισκάκια πως λειτουργούν, δεν  λειτουργούν ως καρτέλ και σας αναγκάζουν να αγοράζετε πακέτα με άχρηστο  περιεχόμενο μόνο και μόνο για μία - δύο καλές ταινίες; )


τους τσαγκαρηδες που τους εκλεισε η nike με τα φτηνα κινεζικα εργατικα  χερια γιατι τους ξεχνας?  :Thinking:   δεν ειδα κανεναν εδω μεσα ομως να κοπτεται για την *παρανομη-ανηθικη*  παιδικη (και ανασφαλιστη για ενα ξεροκομματο) εργασια

να μην πω για τους πεταλωτες τι τους εκανε η ford...




> Δε νομιζω να μιλαγες με τετοιο τροπο αν ο πατερας  σου ειχε βιντεο κλαμπ.


αυτο να το πεις και σε κανενα αλλο νημα για οσους κραζουν τους ΔΥ... αν  θες να εισαι η φωνη της λογικης *παντου*  :Razz: 




> Μy point is, εχουν δικιο οι βιντεοκλαμπαδες που  ζητανε κλεισιμο των τρακερ, και εχουν αδικο οι 'παρανομοι' downloaders  που θεωρουν οτι το downloading ειναι *αναυθαιρετο* δικαιωμα τους.


αυθαιρετο ή αναφαιρετο θες να πεις?  :Thinking: 

ps: καταλαβετε το μερικοι οτι κανενας σοβαρος downloader δεν περιμενε το gamato οπου εμπαινε και η κουτση μαρια και δεν seedαρε... μονο η κουτση μαρια κλαιγεται που δεν μπορει να κατεβασει απο μπαζο-τρακερς, κανεις αλλος... και η κουτση μαρια συνηθως δεν συχναζει στο adslgr, οσο κι αν δεν το πιστευετε  :Razz:

----------


## arial

> δεν ξέρω αν έχει ειπωθεί ξανά:
> 
> _Το blue-whitegt.com , σεβόμενο την ελληνική νομοθεσία και πραγματικότητα και προστατεύοντας τά μέλη του από ανεπιθύμητες συνέπειες και περιπέτειες, διέκοψε οριστικά την λειτουργία του, ανταποκρινόμενο στην νέα τάξη πραγμάτων και στον νέο κόσμο απομόνωσης και λιτότητας.
> Η ζωή συνεχίζει την πορεία της μέσα στον χρόνο.
> Ίσως πια να γίνεται περισσότερο γκρίζα η σκοτεινή αλλά δεν παύει να συνεχίζεται.
> Ίσως κάποια φοιτητικά βράδυα στους Έλληνες σπουδαστές του εξωτερικού νάναι πια πιο κρύα η ίσως κάποιοι ομογενείς δεν θα έχουν μια μικρή συντροφιά - παρηγοριά και δέσμιο κρίκο με την πατρίδα.
> Δυστυχώς όμως τα συνήθη χρηματικά συμφέροντα υπερτερούν σε όλες τις πτυχές της καθημερινής ζωής και έχουν πάντοτε τον "νόμο" μαζί τους.
> Η "σκίωδης φίμωση" του ελεύθερου διαδικτύου διαφαίνεται να παίρνει σάρκα και οστά προοδευτικά._
> 
> πάντως είναι απίστευτο τι μπορεί να καταφέρει μια πόρνη στην χώρα αυτή


Εχει ξαναειπωθει πριν κατι μερες, αν και νομιζω πως εκει τα παιδια φοβηθηκαν με τον τοσο ντορο που εχει γινει.

----------


## guzel

> Φίλε μου μακάρι να γινόταν αυτό που λες αλλά το βλέπω υπερβολικά δύσκολο. Οι ISP και οι άνθρωποι από πίσω τους δεν είναι κάποιοι τυχαίοι και μάλλον είναι στο απυρόβλητο όπως τόσα και τόσα που βλέπουμε. Το μόνο που μπορεί να πάθουν είναι μια μικρή μείωση στις συνδέσεις από τους λίγους ενημερωμένους πολίτες που θα στραφούν αλλού, και μόνο στη περίπτωση που μαθευτεί αν και τι έγινε πραγματικά.
> 
> Όσο για τους κατηγορούμενους μάλλον δύσκολο να τη βγάλουν λάδι στο τέλος και αυτό αφού ήδη έχουν υποστεί την όλη ταλαιπωρία και ταπείνωση να τους συλλαμβάνουν ενώπιον συγγενών ή φίλων, να έχουν περάσει στιγμές στο κρατητήριο, την ποινή που θα επιβληθεί και να γκριζάρουν το ποινικό μητρώο τους σαν κοινοί εγκληματίες δηλαδή!
> 
> Αν αποδειχτεί κιόλας ότι ήταν και απλοί VIP χρήστες χωρίς συμμετοχή στη διαχείριση του τράκερ τότε θα μπορούσε να βρίσκεται οποιοσδήποτε στη θέση τους, γιατί όχι και απλά μέλη!


μην τρομάζεις τον κόσμο dvdαδικο έχεις και εσύ ?

τπτ δεν θα τους κάνουν τελικώς! όσο για τον isp εφόσον υπήρχε εισαγγελική παραγγελία αν υπήρξε δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν κάτι άλλο. βέβαιο είναι πάντως ότι θα φύγει πολύς κόσμος από αυτόν ,θυμάμαι τότε την acn που είχε δώσει στοιχεία χρήστη που διαμοιράζει όπως έλεγε μια ταινία του 80 με αποτέλεσμα να φύγει πολύς κόσμος

----------


## hemlock

> Δε νομίζω ότι τα ελληνικά sites μπήκαν στο επίπεδο των διεθνών, για να μιλάμε για 0-day, warez scene κτλ. Ακόμα και εκεί, επειδή υπάρχει τόσος έντονος ανταγωνισμός και τα μέλη είναι διασκορπισμένα σε διάφορα sites, αμφιβάλλω ότι υπάρχουν *κέρδη εκατομμυρίων* όπως τα παρουσιάζουν οι εταιρείες.


Phyhakia παλι κανεις τρελιτσες πιστευοντας οτι με αντιτιμο καποιοι trackers *δεν* δινουν απειρο BW για κατεβασμα....Λες και δεν τα εχεις δει ή και κανει....
BTw ουτε και εγω εγραψα πουθενα οτι εβγαλαν εκατομυρια... :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: hemlock πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εχει ξαναειπωθει πριν κατι μερες, αν και νομιζω πως εκει τα παιδια φοβηθηκαν με τον τοσο ντορο που εχει γινει.


Αυτο το "_σεβόμενο την ελληνική νομοθεσία και πραγματικότητα"_ δεν σε ανατριχιασε καθολου? 
Κανενα ενα σχολιο για αυτη την βαθυστοχαστη δηλωση....__

----------


## arial

> ..
> 
> Αυτο το "_σεβόμενο την ελληνική νομοθεσία και πραγματικότητα"_ δεν σε ανατριχιασε καθολου? 
> Κανενα ενα σχολιο για αυτη την βαθυστοχαστη δηλωση....__


Oχι γιατι ειμαι σιγουρη, οτι αυριο καποιο αλλο παρομοιο site θα ανοιξει. Αν θυμαμαι και το bwgt ειχε ξανακλεισει πριν καιρο, και ανοιξε με νεο ονομα.

Οπως και το thegreekz, εχει αλλαξει παμπολλα ονοματα στο παρελθον, και ομως ακομα υπαρχει  :Smile:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Το τι είναι πολύ ή λίγο είναι εντελώς σχετικό.


Ναι, αλλά με βάση τις αντίστοιχες τιμές, υπηρεσίες και το εισόδημα στην Ελλάδα, τα 40 δολάρια για HD τελικό superball για τους Αμερικάνους δεν είναι πολλά.

----------


## 29gk

> μην τρομάζεις τον κόσμο dvdαδικο έχεις και εσύ ?
> 
> τπτ δεν θα τους κάνουν τελικώς!


Παρατηρω παντως πολλους μαγκες που προχωρουν σε τετοιες προβλεψεις. Ειστε σιγουρος πως δεν θα παθουν τιποτα ? Απο που το ξερετε 'η το συμπεραινετε ? Θα θελατε να ησασταν στην θεση τους ? Οχι στην κονομα των τοσων ετων αλλα στην σημερινη θεση τους.

 :Sheep:  :Sheep:  :Sheep:  :Sheep:  :Sheep:  :Sheep:

----------


## electrodemo

> μην τρομάζεις τον κόσμο dvdαδικο έχεις και εσύ ?
> 
> τπτ δεν θα τους κάνουν τελικώς! όσο για τον isp εφόσον υπήρχε εισαγγελική παραγγελία αν υπήρξε δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν κάτι άλλο. βέβαιο είναι πάντως ότι θα φύγει πολύς κόσμος από αυτόν ,θυμάμαι τότε την acn που είχε δώσει στοιχεία χρήστη που διαμοιράζει όπως έλεγε μια ταινία του 80 με αποτέλεσμα να φύγει πολύς κόσμος


Όχι δεν έχω DVDαδικο! Είμαι στο κλαμπ των διαμοιραστών απο χρόνια.
Είμαι όμως και τρομαγμένος γιατί έχουμε επιλεκτική δικαιοσύνη και δίωξη σε αυτή τη χώρα.

Μάλιστα σκεφτόμουν και τρόπους (αν υπάρχουν) ώστε να μπορεί να προφυλαχτεί κάποιος στο μέλλον αν είναι ο τυχερός στο επόμενο επεισόδιο δίωξης.

Είμαι υπέρ των νόμων αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν έχουν όλα την ίδια βαρύτητα πχ περίπτωση πειρατείας. Μπάζουν από παντού τα σκάνδαλα και η διαφθορά και δεν γίνεται τίποτα.

----------


## uncharted

> 


παρατηρω οτι το βαζεις και το ξαναβαζεις αυτο το smiley... πες ξεκαθαρα τι θες να πεις, οτι ειμαστε προβατα?  :Thinking: 

εγω ξερω οτι τα προβατα ψηφιζουν πρασινομπλε (κυριως)... και μιας και λες οτι εχεις μικρο μαγαζακι, να σου υπενθυμισω οτι τα προβατα ψηφισανε σημιτη καποτε που εφερε τα "αντικειμενικα" κριτηρια και ξεσκισε τους ελευθερους επαγγελματιες

σε σχετικο νημα ομως που καποιοι (κρυφοπασοκοι maybe?) υποστηριζαν τυφλα τον σημιτη και την πολιτικη του, δεν σε ειδα να παιρνεις θεση, γιατι αραγε?  :Thinking: 

αν το διαβασεις, θα δεις εκει την θεση μου... αν σε ενδιαφερει βεβαιως, μιας και δεν γνωριζομαστε

----------


## 29gk

Τα προβατα τα βαζω και τα ξαναβαζω για τους μικροτερους σε ηλικια, μιας και αυτοι ειναι που πηγαν στην διαμαρτυρια και αυτοι ειναι που εκφραζονται με τετοια περιφρονηση προς στους νομους αλλα και με τετοια δυνατη φωνη απαιτησης για το δικαιωμα στην παρανομια.

- Δεν ειδα κανεναν να διαμαρτυρεται, με αντιστοιχες εκδηλωσεις για τους μισθους, το ΦΠΑ, την ασφαλιση και τα τοσα αλλα.
- Δεν ειδα κανεναν να πηγαινει στο Συνταγμα ή αλλου για τον Χριστοφορακο
- Δεν ειδα κανεναν να διαμαρτυρεται εστω για την τιμη της βιντεοκασσετας

*ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ*

Αντιθετα ειδα πολλους να διαμαρτυρονται για " τα παιδια", ολλους που θα ηθελαν να ειναι στην θεση τους κανοντας επανασταση, παρατηρω τρομερη ανοησια η οποια περνα απαρατηρητη απο καποιους μεγαλυτερους, που αντι να τονισουν πως για να αλλαξει ενας αδικος νομος θα πρεπει πρωτα απο ολα να μαθουμε να σεβομαστε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους νομους. Και πως αρνηση τηρησης νομου σημαινει ειτε τιμωρια ειτε ζουγκλα.

Για τα υπολοιπα τα περι ΠΑΣΟΚ και Σημιτη, δεν ξερω τι σχεση εχουν στο συγκεκριμενο νημα, δεν καταλαβαινω για ποιο αλλα σχετικο νημα αναφερεσε, και επισης δεν παιρνω θεση στα παντα γιατι ουτε Παπας ειμαι ουτε και χρονο εχω. 

Αλλα για να σε βοηθησω, θα σου πω πως και εγω κατεβαζω επειδη μπορω αλλα και επειδη βρισκω αυτα που ψαχνω αλλα δεν θα διαμαρτυρηθω εαν μου κοπει η δυνατοτητα. Οχι το διακιωμα, αλλα η δυνατοτητα. Εδω προκυπτει και η ανοησια. Τα παντα χυμα, και η ελευθεριοτητα πλεον ισουται με την ελευθερια.

Βρε μπε και ξανα - μπεεεεεε !  :Sheep:  :Sheep:

----------


## uncharted

> Για τα υπολοιπα τα περι ΠΑΣΟΚ και Σημιτη, δεν ξερω τι σχεση εχουν στο συγκεκριμενο νημα


το οτι κανουν κουμαντο οι πολυεθνικες (και στον χωρο του θεαματος) δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την πτωση του τζιρου στα videoclub?  :Thinking: 

αν το πιστευεις ειλικρινα, τοτε σιγουρα σε εκφραζει απολυτα το παρακατω:



> Βρε μπε και ξανα - μπεεεεεε !

----------


## guzel

> Παρατηρω παντως πολλους μαγκες που προχωρουν σε τετοιες προβλεψεις. Ειστε σιγουρος πως δεν θα παθουν τιποτα ? Απο που το ξερετε 'η το συμπεραινετε ? Θα θελατε να ησασταν στην θεση τους ? Οχι στην κονομα των τοσων ετων αλλα στην σημερινη θεση τους.


υπομονή μέχρι το δικαστήριο  :Wink:

----------


## 29gk

Koυμαντο οι πολυεθνικες στο οτι καποιοι μοιραζαν τσαμπα ξενα πραγματα για να γινουν δημοφιλεις και τελικα να καονομανε ? Σαν τον αλλο που εκανε κρας τεστ στα μπουρδελα για να αποκαλυφτει πως απο πισω ειχε ολοκληρο κυκλωμα πορνειας ? Και τοτε υπηρξαν αντιδρασεις αλλα πιο σεμνες βλεπεις. Εδω ομως εεε ? Δωστε θεαμα στο λαο γιατι πειναει . Οχιιι να μην σηκωθει να διαμαρτυρηθει που δεν του φτανουν τα λεφτα, αλλα γιατι δεν τον αφηνουν να μ.....στει τσαμπα και του ζητανε διφραγκο.

Τα υπολοιπα γαργαρα λοιπον ? Το προβλημα σου ειναι ο Σημιτης. Για αυτο και ξεφυτρωσαν ο ΕΛΑ, η 17Ν και το γαματο. Απο τις πολυεθνικες και τον Σημιτη, ετσι ?

Και ανοησια και υποκρισια. Καλα εγραψε καποιος παραπανω, και συγνωμη που το παραφραζω :

" Κοφτε τις μ.....ες και δωστε κανα νεο link να τελειωνουμε"

Αιντε, και εχω κοψει και το τσιγαρο και με πιανουν τα μητρικα μου....

........Auto merged post: 29gk πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> υπομονή μέχρι το δικαστήριο


Μα πειτε μας αγαπητε, τι ξερετε ? Εστω υποσχεθειτε πως οταν θα μαθετε το δικαστηριο θα μας τα πειτε ολα τοτε. Θα ειμαστε καλα παιδια.

Παντως εγω λεω να μην κρατησω την αναπνοη μου μεχρι τοτε.

ΥΓ
Φιλε μου σοβαρα τωρα, αν θες ακους, αν οχι ΟΚ. Θα τους ριξουν στα αυτια. Οχι στους χρηστες αλλασε αυτους τους 5-6 που πιασανε. Την εκατσαν την βαρκα. Παραδειγματικα, εκδικητικα, θελουν φραγκα, παντως *αυτοι* τελειωσαν. Αλλο χρηστης και αλλο εμπορος, και αυτοι πανε για εμπορια.

----------


## sotos65

> Phyhakia παλι κανεις τρελιτσες πιστευοντας οτι με αντιτιμο καποιοι trackers *δεν* δινουν απειρο BW για κατεβασμα....Λες και δεν τα εχεις δει ή και κανει....
> BTw ουτε και εγω εγραψα πουθενα οτι εβγαλαν εκατομυρια...


Αυτό με το άπειρο BW δεν το κατάλαβα. Μέχρι τώρα είχα την εντύπωση ότι σε δίκτυα P2P το BW ανήκει στους χρήστες, το BW που απαιτεί ο tracker είναι ελάχιστο σε σχέση με το συνολικό όγκο διακίνησης δεδομένων. Για τι είδους tracker μιλάς;

(εκτός αν εννοείς τα donate για "εξαγορά" upload)

----------


## Anasazi

> " Κοφτε τις μ.....ες και δωστε κανα νεο link να τελειωνουμε"


Πιστεύω ότι αυτό είναι το ζουμί του post σου.Σκέτο.  :One thumb up:

----------


## intech

> Θα μπορούσε να ανοίξει το νέο ga......to




Off Topic


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## 29gk

> Πιστεύω ότι αυτό είναι το ζουμί του post σου.Σκέτο.


Τα βλεπεις  uncharted ??  :Whistle:

----------


## intech

> Πιστεύω ότι αυτό είναι το ζουμί του post σου.Σκέτο.


Δέν νομίζω οτι κάτι τέτοιο, θα γίνει απο αυτό το φόρουμ :One thumb up: 
Ψάξε αλλού.

----------


## Anasazi

Έχω δηλώσει 300 χιλιάδες φορές ότι είμαι συνδρομητής στο Rapidshare.

Απλα εννοούσα ότι αναλύσεις περι κυβερνήσεων κτλ δεν κολλάνε σε τέτοια threads.

Αμέσως να κράξετε.  :ROFL:

----------


## satiros

παντα αυτη  η κουβεντα πολιτικη, πολιτικοι ,τι ειναι σωστο 
οτι μας βολευει ειναι σωστο 
εμενα με βολευε το γαματο και ειμουν sapfire member 550/170
μετα που εκλεισε πηρα ραπιντσεαρ κατεβαζω πιο γρηγορα
η πλακα ειναι ανεξαρτητα για ποιους λογους ειχα χρονο γενικα η ταινιες που ειδα παρα εξαιρεσεων δεν αξιζαν και φυσικα αν ειχα πληρωσει θα θεωρουσα τον ευατο μου βλακα που πληρωσα
καποιες δεν ηθελα να τις τελειωσω
με το γαματο
γουσταρα να μοιραζομαι με αλλους και ημουν less trackable
 οταν θελουν να σταματησουν την πειρατεια μπορουν 
οταν θελουν να σταματησουν τα ναρκωτικα μπορουν 
ολα μπορουν να ελεγξουν
μας αφηνουν απλως 
αν εβγαζαν λεφτα τα παιδια δεν με νοιαζει
 ας εβγαζαν
 εμενα με βολευε και μου αρεσε 
ευχομαι για ενα comeback του γαματο
καλο βραδυ

----------


## kostas007

> Τα προβατα τα βαζω και τα ξαναβαζω για τους μικροτερους σε ηλικια, μιας και αυτοι ειναι που πηγαν στην διαμαρτυρια και αυτοι ειναι που εκφραζονται με τετοια περιφρονηση προς στους νομους αλλα και με τετοια δυνατη φωνη απαιτησης για το δικαιωμα στην παρανομια.
> 
> - Δεν ειδα κανεναν να διαμαρτυρεται, με αντιστοιχες εκδηλωσεις για τους μισθους, το ΦΠΑ, την ασφαλιση και τα τοσα αλλα.
> - Δεν ειδα κανεναν να πηγαινει στο Συνταγμα ή αλλου για τον Χριστοφορακο
> - Δεν ειδα κανεναν να διαμαρτυρεται εστω για την τιμη της βιντεοκασσετας


πορειες και διαδηλωσεις γινονται συνεχεια για πολλα θεματα,αλλα εντελως τυχαια τρωνε ξυλο απο μπατσους η πεταγονται ασχετοι απο το πουθενα και σπανε τα παντα. :Whistle:

----------


## elg

> Είμαι όμως και τρομαγμένος γιατί *έχουμε επιλεκτική δικαιοσύνη και δίωξη σε αυτή τη χώρα.*


Αυτό είναι που προκαλεί και το χειρότερο αίσθημα αδικίας. 
Όταν το απαιτούν οι εταιρείες, τότε η δικαιοσύνη τρέχει να επιβεβαιώσει την ύπαρξή της και μάλιστα άμεσα και αμείλικτα, φτάνοντας μέχρι την Ιντερπόλ και την Ολλανδία. 
Όταν το απαιτεί ο λαός (για πολύ βαρύτερα αδικήματα) κάνει την πάπια.
Βρείτε μου έναν Έλληνα Πολίτη (με κεφαλαία) που να πιστευει στην Ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη (με κεφαλαία?)...

Αλλά θα ήθελα να κάνω και μια ερώτηση προς τους αξιότιμους συμφορουμίτες (δεν είμαι και πολύ τακτικό μέλος αλλά επιτρέψτε μου να σας αποκαλώ έτσι) μιας και ακούστηκαν διάφορα και για τους ISPs.
Πόσοι από εσάς (λόγω επαγγέλματος) έχετε πρόσβαση στα συστήματα/δίκτυα/δεδομένα των πελατών σας; Αν διαπιστώνατε μια κάποια, ας πούμε, φορολογική "ατασθαλία" θα τρέχατε στο ΣΔΟΕ να τους καρφώσετε? Και αν ναι, πόσο καιρό θα περιμένατε μέχρι να ξεχαστεί το γεγονός και να ξαναδείτε πελάτη;
Και μην μου πείτε υπάρχουν νόμοι κλπ. Κάποιες κατηγορίες επαγγελματιών, όπως πχ οι λογιστές, γνωρίζουν από πρώτο χέρι και πολύ καλά τις, ας πούμε πάλι, "ατασθαλίες" των πελατών τους και είναι μάλιστα συνυπεύθυνοι απέναντι στο νόμο για κάποιες από αυτές. Φαντάζεστε τι είχε να γίνει στην αγορά αν άρχιζαν, επικαλούμενοι το νόμο, να τους δίνουν στεγνά;

Είναι πολύ διαφορετικά με τους ISP's και τους πελάτες τους;

Αλλά το ACTA έρχεται...
Ευτυχισμένο το 1984! Το ΟΡΓΟΥΕΛΙΚΟ 1984...

----------


## Anasazi

> Τα προβατα τα βαζω και τα ξαναβαζω για τους μικροτερους σε ηλικια, μιας και αυτοι ειναι που πηγαν στην διαμαρτυρια και αυτοι ειναι που εκφραζονται με τετοια περιφρονηση προς στους νομους αλλα και με τετοια δυνατη φωνη απαιτησης για το δικαιωμα στην παρανομια.
> 
> - Δεν ειδα κανεναν να διαμαρτυρεται, με αντιστοιχες εκδηλωσεις για τους μισθους, το ΦΠΑ, την ασφαλιση και τα τοσα αλλα.
> - Δεν ειδα κανεναν να πηγαινει στο Συνταγμα ή αλλου για τον Χριστοφορακο
> - Δεν ειδα κανεναν να διαμαρτυρεται εστω για την τιμη της βιντεοκασσετας


Tώρα,αυτά τα λες σοβαρά? 

Να γίνει πορεία για το ΦΠΑ και τους μισθους για ποιο λογο? Θα αλλαξει κατι? Η μηπως θα ρωτησει κανεναν η καθε κυβερνηση για τα μετρα που θελει να παρει?

Πιστευεις οτι οι νεοι δε βλεπουν γυρω τους και δε καταλαβαινουν πως λειτουργουν τα πραγματα?

Για το Χριστοφορακο?? Ανθρωπος που λυνει και δενει κυβερνησεις θα συμμορφωθει με το νομο επειδη στην Ελλαδα εγινε μια πορεια?

Αυτα μου θυμιζουν τις διαδηλωσεις για τον πολεμο στο Ιρακ.

Λες και νοιαζονται για πορειες ατομα που εχουν πλανα δισεκατομμυριων ευρω.

----------


## pan34

αφου διαβασα ολεs τιs σελιδεs και πραγματικα εχουν ειπωθει πολυ ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα θα ηθελα πραγματικα και εγω να μαθω αν υπαρχει λαμογια απο τουs isp.Πιστευω οτι αν εχει γινει κατι θα μαθευτει

----------


## zombie_wireless

> Tώρα,αυτά τα λες σοβαρά? 
> 
> Να γίνει πορεία για το ΦΠΑ και τους μισθους για ποιο λογο? Θα αλλαξει κατι? Η μηπως θα ρωτησει κανεναν η καθε κυβερνηση για τα μετρα που θελει να παρει?


Συγνώμη τώρα που παρεμβαίνω αλλά νομίζω πώς κατεβαίνοντας στους δρόμους και προσπαθώντας να αλλάξεις κάτι *μη αναστρέψιμο* είναι καλύτερο από το να δέχεσαι τα πάντα παθητικά. :Wink:

----------


## sonic

Με την λογικη του «δεν γίνεται τιποτα» μπροστά δεν πάμε. Να θυμίσω ότι από το παρόν φόρουμ έχουν γίνει προσπάθειες (πετυχημένες) να άλλαξουν κάποια πράματα. Αν γινόταν και για κάποια πιο σημαντικα θα ήταν καλυτερα.

----------


## Anasazi

> Συγνώμη τώρα που παρεμβαίνω αλλά νομίζω πώς κατεβαίνοντας στους δρόμους και προσπαθώντας να αλλάξεις κάτι *μη αναστρέψιμο* είναι καλύτερο από το να δέχεσαι τα πάντα παθητικά.


Δεν είπα να δέχεσαι τα πάντα παθητικά,αλλά όποιος νομίζει ότι θα αλλάξει το οτιδήποτε με μια πορεία,του εύχομαι καλό κουράγιο και να του κάνουν εκπτώσεις στις σόλες.

----------


## zombie_wireless

> Δεν είπα να δέχεσαι τα πάντα παθητικά,αλλά όποιος νομίζει ότι θα αλλάξει το οτιδήποτε με μια πορεία,του εύχομαι καλό κουράγιο και να του κάνουν εκπτώσεις στις σόλες.


Νομίζω όμως πώς η πορεία είναι ένα μέτρο αντίστασης/αντίδρασης των αδύναμων απέναντι στους ''ισχυρούς''.

Φυσικά και δεν πρόκειται να σε ακούσουν αλλά είναι κάτι από το τίποτα και επιπλέον , συνφωνώ μαζί σου,*σπάνια* αλλάζει κάτι...

----------


## Last_chance

> Τα προβατα τα βαζω και τα ξαναβαζω για τους μικροτερους σε ηλικια, μιας και αυτοι ειναι που πηγαν στην διαμαρτυρια και αυτοι ειναι που εκφραζονται με τετοια περιφρονηση προς στους νομους αλλα και με τετοια δυνατη φωνη απαιτησης για το δικαιωμα στην παρανομια.
> 
> - Δεν ειδα κανεναν να διαμαρτυρεται, με αντιστοιχες εκδηλωσεις για τους μισθους, το ΦΠΑ, την ασφαλιση και τα τοσα αλλα.
> - Δεν ειδα κανεναν να πηγαινει στο Συνταγμα ή αλλου για τον Χριστοφορακο
> - Δεν ειδα κανεναν να διαμαρτυρεται εστω για την τιμη της βιντεοκασσετας
> 
> *ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ*
> 
> Αντιθετα ειδα πολλους να διαμαρτυρονται για " τα παιδια", ολλους που θα ηθελαν να ειναι στην θεση τους κανοντας επανασταση, παρατηρω τρομερη ανοησια η οποια περνα απαρατηρητη απο καποιους μεγαλυτερους, που αντι να τονισουν πως για να αλλαξει ενας αδικος νομος θα πρεπει πρωτα απο ολα να μαθουμε να σεβομαστε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους νομους. Και πως αρνηση τηρησης νομου σημαινει ειτε τιμωρια ειτε ζουγκλα.
> ...




Συμφωνώ απόλυτα φίλε μου και προσωπικά σε συγχαίρω για τις απόψεις σου. :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
H τοποθέτηση σου με καλύπτει πλήρως 

Electrodemo εγώ θα ήθελα να πάνε φυλακή οι συγκεκριμένοι. :Evil: 

Οι Ρομπέν των δασών για πολλούς οι Ρομπέν της ζούλας για εμένα. :Thumb down:

----------


## psytransas

> Electrodemo εγώ θα ήθελα να πάνε φυλακή οι συγκεκριμένοι.
> 
> Οι Ρομπέν των δασών για πολλούς οι Ρομπέν της ζούλας για εμένα.


Ισα ρε Ρομπεν της δικαιοσυνης...

----------


## Anasazi

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα φίλε μου και προσωπικά σε συγχαίρω για τις απόψεις σου.
> H τοποθέτηση σου με καλύπτει πλήρως 
> 
> Electrodemo εγώ θα ήθελα να πάνε φυλακή οι συγκεκριμένοι.
> 
> Οι Ρομπέν των δασών για πολλούς οι Ρομπέν της ζούλας για εμένα.


Όχι που δε θα συμφωνούσες εσύ!!  :ROFL:

----------


## blackwar

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα φίλε μου και προσωπικά σε συγχαίρω για τις απόψεις σου.
> H τοποθέτηση σου με καλύπτει πλήρως 
> 
> Electrodemo εγώ θα ήθελα να πάνε φυλακή οι συγκεκριμένοι.
> 
> Οι Ρομπέν των δασών για πολλούς οι Ρομπέν της ζούλας για εμένα.




Εσυ δεν κατεβαζεις(ες) απο γαματο???ή απο καποιον αλλον τρακερ???
Αν οχι,Εσυ δεν εχεις στο pc σου κατι (εστω και 10 λεπτα του ευρω)παρανομο???αν εχεις τοτε και συ φυλακη πρεπει να πας αφου θεωρεις οτι υπαρχουν νομοι και τους υποστηριζεις..

----------


## Anasazi

> Εσυ δεν κατεβαζεις(ες) απο γαματο???ή απο καποιον αλλον τρακερ???
> Αν οχι,Εσυ δεν εχεις στο pc σου κατι (εστω και 10 λεπτα του ευρω)παρανομο???αν εχεις τοτε και συ φυλακη πρεπει να πας αφου θεωρεις οτι υπαρχουν νομοι και τους υποστηριζεις..


Είναι troll , μην κάνεις ερωτήσεις άσκοπα. Δε πρόκειται να απαντήσει  :Razz:

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Συγνώμη τώρα που παρεμβαίνω αλλά νομίζω πώς κατεβαίνοντας στους δρόμους και προσπαθώντας να αλλάξεις κάτι *μη αναστρέψιμο* είναι καλύτερο από το να δέχεσαι τα πάντα παθητικά.


Σε βρίσκω πολύ σωστό εδώ :One thumb up:

----------


## zombie_wireless

Νομίζω ψάχνουμε ψίλους στα άχειρα...

----------


## Last_chance

> Εσυ δεν κατεβαζεις(ες) απο γαματο???ή απο καποιον αλλον τρακερ???
> Αν οχι,Εσυ δεν εχεις στο pc σου κατι (εστω και 10 λεπτα του ευρω)παρανομο???αν εχεις τοτε και συ φυλακη πρεπει να πας αφου θεωρεις οτι υπαρχουν νομοι και τους υποστηριζεις..



Δεν είμαι υπερβολικός για να σου πω ποτέ. Αλλά δεν είναι και ο σκοπός τις ζωής μου όπως είναι για μερικούς.
Εάν με πιάσουν γιατί παρανομώ βεβαίως κα να πάω φυλακή καμία αντίρρηση…

Αντιδράστε, από εσάς περιμένει ο κόσμος κάποια κίνηση.
Μην αντιδράτε όμως μόνο  γιατί δεν θα μπορέσετε να κατεβάσετε το Need for speed….

----------


## zombie_wireless

Off Topic


		Διαβάστε λίγο την υπογραφή μου.
	
 :Razz: 
Μά άμα ήταν να τιμωρούνται όλοι όσοι παρανομούν έπρεπε να μην ήταν κανείς έξω....

----------


## EvilHawk

ρε εσείς αυτές τις βαθυστόχαστες αναλύσεις με τα εκατομμύρια ευρώ από google ads μπορώ να τις χρησιμοποιήσω ή θα θέλετε πνευματικά δικαιώματα; Έχω μια υποψία ότι ο Νεκτάριος με ρίχνει ...  :ROFL:

----------


## stavrosLinux

Η μεγαλύτερη δύναμη που έχουμε σήμερα είναι σαν καταναλωτές. Όμως φερόμαστε σαν παιδιά, μας άγουν και μας φέρουν. 100.000 πλήρωσαν για να δουν μια τσόντα στο κάλεσμα δήθεν "ενημερωτικών" εκπομπών και δήθεν "προσωπικών στιγμών". Και άλλοι έσπευσαν να βάλουν σε τρακερς κάτι που μόλις είχε κυκλοφορήσει και το περιεχόμενο άξιζε μηδέν πέρα της βαβούρας που δημιουργήθηκε. Χωρίς κανένα έλεγχο, χωρίς στοιχειώδης προφυλάξεις.

Για να γίνεται κουτσομπολιό, σχόλια μεταξύ των ανδρών που έχουν να πάνε με τη γυναίκα τους κάτι μήνες ή γεροντοκόρων που το παίζουν μεγάλοι εραστές.
Έτσι σκύβουμε το κεφάλι και ξεχνάμε ότι δεν έχει πάει φυλακή ένας πολιτικός για δείγμα από αυτούς που έκλεψαν.

Αν δεν μπορούμε να αντισταθούμε κατ' ελάχιστο στο κάθε σαφουροσίριαλ (αμερικάνικο ή δικό μας), σαβουροταινία, κάθε χαζοgame και στην κάθε τσόντα, πως ζητάμε να μας πάρουν σοβαρά οι πολιτικοί; Θα μας κοροϊδεύουν και μεις από κάτω θα είμαστε χωμένοι και χαμένοι σε κάποιο τορρεντ..

----------


## Anasazi

> Η μεγαλύτερη δύναμη που έχουμε σήμερα είναι σαν καταναλωτές. Όμως φερόμαστε σαν παιδιά, μας άγουν και μας φέρουν. 100.000 πλήρωσαν για να δουν μια τσόντα στο κάλεσμα δήθεν "ενημερωτικών" εκπομπών και δήθεν "προσωπικών στιγμών". Και άλλοι έσπευσαν να βάλουν σε τρακερς κάτι που μόλις είχε κυκλοφορήσει και το περιεχόμενο άξιζε μηδέν πέρα της βαβούρας που δημιουργήθηκε. Χωρίς κανένα έλεγχο, χωρίς στοιχειώδης προφυλάξεις.
> 
> *Για να γίνεται κουτσομπολιό, σχόλια μεταξύ των ανδρών που έχουν να πάνε με τη γυναίκα τους κάτι μήνες ή γεροντοκόρων που το παίζουν μεγάλοι εραστές.
> Έτσι σκύβουμε το κεφάλι και ξεχνάμε ότι δεν έχει πάει φυλακή ένας πολιτικός για δείγμα από αυτούς που έκλεψαν.*
> 
> Αν δεν μπορούμε να αντισταθούμε κατ' ελάχιστο στο κάθε σαφουροσίριαλ (αμερικάνικο ή δικό μας), σαβουροταινία, κάθε χαζοgame και στην κάθε τσόντα, πως ζητάμε να μας πάρουν σοβαρά οι πολιτικοί; Θα μας κοροϊδεύουν και μεις από κάτω θα είμαστε χωμένοι και χαμένοι σε κάποιο τορρεντ..


Κανεις δε το ξεχναει,αγαπητε...απλα δε μπορει να κανει και τιποτα.

----------


## mrsaccess

Λέτε εδώ και 32 σελίδες (64 για κάποιους) πως φταίει η Τζούλια και η Σειρήνα. Προσωπικά το θεωρώ πρακτικά αδύνατο. Στην Ελληνική πραγματικότητα είναι αδύνατο σε μια βδομάδα να προλάβει να γίνει μήνυση, να βρεθούν οι υπεύθυνοι του site με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο και να συλληφθούν.

Εδώ φωνάζεις ασθενοφόρο γιατί πεθαίνεις και φτάνει όταν σου κάνουν το 2ο μνημόσυνο, δεν μπορεί η αστυνομία να έγινε ξαφνικά ο φλας!

----------


## Ronin

> - Υπάρχει ΚΡΙΣΙΜΟ ερώτημα για το πως εντοπίστηκαν οι ΙΡ των μελών που συνελήφθηκαν.


Αυτό πράγματι είναι κρίσιμο και γι' αυτό ίσως να μην το μάθουμε ποτέ...

----------


## electrodemo

> Δεν είμαι υπερβολικός για να σου πω ποτέ. Αλλά δεν είναι και ο σκοπός τις ζωής μου όπως είναι για μερικούς.
> Εάν με πιάσουν γιατί παρανομώ βεβαίως κα να πάω φυλακή καμία αντίρρηση…


Έξω απ’το χορό πολλά τραγούδια λέγονται…

Η επιθυμία σου να αυτομαστιγωθείς και πρόθυμα να φυλακιστείς, ΕΑΝ σε πιάσουν με παράνομο υλικό, είναι τουλάχιστον συγκινητική.  :Razz: 

Πέρα από την πλάκα όμως κύριε Last chance, εγώ προσωπικά ΔΕΝ θα ήθελα να φυλακιστείς επειδή κατέβασες ένα ή πολλά τορρεντ. Δεν ξέρω από πού πηγάζει αυτό το αίσθημα σου απόδοσης σκληρής τιμωρίας σε κάποιους πειρατές αλλά πιστεύω ότι στη γενικότερη κατάσταση της ζωής σου σε έχουν επηρεάσει ελάχιστα οι άνθρωποι αυτοί (εκτός και αν έβγαλες κανένα cd με τραγούδια και δεν πούλησες).

Ας θυμηθούμε ότι είμαστε όλοι άνθρωποι και ας τα βάλουμε με αυτούς που πραγματικά μας έχουν διαλύσει τη ζωή και δεν βλέπουμε καμία προκοπή.

----------


## 29gk

> Λέτε εδώ και 32 σελίδες (64 για κάποιους) πως φταίει η Τζούλια και η Σειρήνα. Προσωπικά το θεωρώ πρακτικά αδύνατο. Στην Ελληνική πραγματικότητα είναι αδύνατο σε μια βδομάδα να προλάβει να γίνει μήνυση, να βρεθούν οι υπεύθυνοι του site με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο και να συλληφθούν.
> 
> Εδώ φωνάζεις ασθενοφόρο γιατί πεθαίνεις και φτάνει όταν σου κάνουν το 2ο μνημόσυνο, δεν μπορεί η αστυνομία να έγινε ξαφνικά ο φλας!


Ακριβως ετσι. Απλα αυτη τη βλακεια την πρωτοεγραψε το εγκυροτατο τρωκτικο και την αναπαραγαγουν ολοι πλεον. Απλη χρονικη συμπτωση, οι συλληψεις και η κυκλοφορια του dvd.

----------


## ares

> ρε εσείς αυτές τις βαθυστόχαστες αναλύσεις με τα εκατομμύρια ευρώ από google ads μπορώ να τις χρησιμοποιήσω ή θα θέλετε πνευματικά δικαιώματα; Έχω μια υποψία ότι ο Νεκτάριος με ρίχνει ...


Ή σε ρίχνει, ή τον ρίχνεις εσύ και το παίζεις τρέλα  εδώ για να του ρίξεις στάχτη στα μάτια.. και καλά που είναι τα λεφτά, ποια λεφτά, δεν ξέρω, τι λένε αυτοί ρε, ...κλπ κλπ.


Σε κανα δυο μέρες θα διαβάζουμε/ακούμε στις ειδήσεις : "Άγρια συμπλοκή ιδιοκτητών γνωστού ιντερνετικού φορουμ μετά από διαφωνία για το μοίρασμα των εισπράξεων από τις διαφημίσεις του site. Πληροφορίες θέλουν τις εισπράξεις από τις διαφημίσεις  να ανέρχονται σε αρκετά εκατομμύρια ευρω. Οι δράστες κρατούνται και ανακρίνονται απο την υπηρεσία δίωξης ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος.  :ROFL:

----------


## sdikr

> Λέτε εδώ και 32 σελίδες (64 για κάποιους) πως φταίει η Τζούλια και η Σειρήνα. Προσωπικά το θεωρώ πρακτικά αδύνατο. Στην Ελληνική πραγματικότητα είναι αδύνατο σε μια βδομάδα να προλάβει να γίνει μήνυση, να βρεθούν οι υπεύθυνοι του site με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο και να συλληφθούν.
> 
> Εδώ φωνάζεις ασθενοφόρο γιατί πεθαίνεις και φτάνει όταν σου κάνουν το 2ο μνημόσυνο, δεν μπορεί η αστυνομία να έγινε ξαφνικά ο φλας!


Το θέμα είναι απλό, δεν το βρήκανε σήμερα το site,  το είχαν απο παλιά στην καταγράφη, απλά περιμένανε να κάνουν κάποιο λάθος.


Σε άλλο σκεπτικό, κάποιοι λένε για το δωρεάν Internet,  το να κατεβάσεις το τελευταίο ασμά της τζουλιάς (για να είμαστε με την μόδα) δεν έχει καμία μα ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση με το ελεύθερο internet.

Αν έχετε  βάλει στο μυαλό σαν οτι το Internet είναι το να έχω την κάθε ταινία που θα έπρεπε να δώσω κάποια χρήματα ή το κάθε λογισμικό που θα έπρεπε να δώσω κάποια χρήματα  καλύτερα να το παρατήσετε.

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Έξω απ’το χορό πολλά τραγούδια λέγονται…
> 
> Η επιθυμία σου να αυτομαστιγωθείς και πρόθυμα να φυλακιστείς, ΕΑΝ σε πιάσουν με παράνομο υλικό, είναι τουλάχιστον συγκινητική. 
> 
> Πέρα από την πλάκα όμως κύριε Last chance, εγώ προσωπικά ΔΕΝ θα ήθελα να φυλακιστείς επειδή κατέβασες ένα ή πολλά τορρεντ. Δεν ξέρω από πού πηγάζει αυτό το αίσθημα σου απόδοσης σκληρής τιμωρίας σε κάποιους πειρατές αλλά πιστεύω ότι στη γενικότερη κατάσταση της ζωής σου σε έχουν επηρεάσει ελάχιστα οι άνθρωποι αυτοί (εκτός και αν έβγαλες κανένα cd με τραγούδια και δεν πούλησες).
> 
> Ας θυμηθούμε ότι είμαστε όλοι άνθρωποι και ας τα βάλουμε με αυτούς που πραγματικά μας έχουν διαλύσει τη ζωή και δεν βλέπουμε καμία προκοπή.


Εσένα τι σε πείραξε; ήσουν vip;

Δεν νομίζω οτι το να πιάσεις πρώτα τους μεγάλους έχει κάποια σχέση με το όλο θέμα,  ναι σίγουρα θα το θέλαμε  να πιάσουν και τους μεγάλους, άλλα αυτό δεν δίνει αφέση στους μικρούς,  και στις δυο περιπτώσεις έχουμε παρανομία.

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτό πράγματι είναι κρίσιμο και γι' αυτό ίσως να μην το μάθουμε ποτέ...


τι να μάθεις,  θα μπορούσες να τους καρφώσεις και εσύ μέσω του δικού σου client, δεν χρειάζεται κάτι παραπάνω,

----------


## Anasazi

> δεν ζητησα κανενα λινκ εδω μεσα και ουτε προκειται, ευχαριστω...


Να υπενθυμήσω ότι ούτε εγώ ζήτησα οτιδήποτε. Μια παρατήρηση για το post έκανα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Crosswind

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και ο έμμισθος σ' αυτό το thread και βγάζουμε λίγο γέλιο...

----------


## bond

Εγώ παντως περιμένω από το site, κάποια στιγμή να επικοινωνήσει με την ΑΔΑΕ και άλλους αρμόδιους φορείς και να ενημερώσει όλους μας, τι καθεστώς ισχύει ακριβώς σχετικά με τις δυνατότητες της αστυνομίας και των providers για παρακολούθηση τηλεποικινονιών και διατήρηση αρχείων. Γιατί σε αυτό το thread και αλλού, έχουν γραφτεί απίστευτα πράγματα που θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν ισχύουν. Νομίζω ότι το απόρρητο των τηλεπικοινωνιών είναι το κρίσιμο ζήτημα και αυτό πρέπει να διασφαλιστεί ως δημόσιο αγαθό. Το να θέτουμε το ζήτημα, στη βάση των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και το αν είναι ακριβή η μουσική και οι ταινίες είναι εντελώς άσχετο και λάθος κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Από ότι κατάλαβα οι περισσότεροι δεν θέλουν να βρεθεί η χρυσή τομή για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα της πειρατείας. Εκείνοι που κατεβάζουν δεν θέλουν να πληρώνουν ή θέλουν να πληρώνουν ελάχιστα και οι μεσάζοντες (videoclub κτλ) δεν θέλουν να χάσουν χρήματα από την τεχνολογία. Οπότε βλέπω ότι η τωρινή κατάσταση θα συνεχίζετε για αρκετά χρόνια.

Το ποιο σωστό πάντως είναι ένας extra φόρος στην σύνδεση internet (τα τσιγάρα έχουν 65% φόρο). Τουλάχιστον σε εκείνους που το επιθυμούν, γιατί από ότι κατάλαβα από προηγούμενα post δεν βλέπουν όλοι ταινίες, σειρές, ντοκιμαντέρ και δεν ακούν όλοι μουσική. Τουλάχιστον όχι επί πληρωμή ή χρησιμοποιώντας το internet. Οπότε και λόγο της οικονομικής θέσεις των εργαζομένων στην Ελλάδα δεν θα έπρεπε να φορολογούνται εκείνοι που δεν θέλουν, αλλά να υπάρχει υψηλό πρόστιμο για εκείνους που παρανομούν (όχι φυλακή και μλκς και όχι πρόστιμα εκατομμυρίων όπως στις ΗΠΑ). Είναι εύκολο, γρήγορο, εφαρμόσιμο και θα δίνει καθαρά κέρδη αρκετά εκατομμύρια τον μήνα στις εταιρίες.

Φυσικά το ουτοπικό θα ήταν οι ίδιες οι εταιρίες να παρέχουν μέσω VoD το υλικό τους για ενοικίαση ή και αγορά ή με συνδρομές και κανείς να μην κατέβαζε πειρατικά. Φυσικά κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι εφαρμόσιμο, οπότε μόνο με φόρο βλέπω να γίνετε η δουλειά.

----------


## ares

> Το ποιο σωστό πάντως είναι ένας extra φόρος στην σύνδεση internet (τα τσιγάρα έχουν 65% φόρο).


Καμία μα καμία σχέση. Το κράτος εισπράττει  φόρους προκειμένου να παράσχει υπηρεσίες στους πολίτες. Δεν είναι εισπράκτορας ιδιωτικών εταιριών. Οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι αμείβονται με δημόσιο χρήμα και εργάζονται για το δημόσιο, όχι για ιδιωτικές εταιρίες. Αν μια ιδιωτική εταιρία θέλει να βελτιώσει τον ισολογισμό της, να αυξήσει τα κέρδη της ή  να μειώσει τις ζημιές της , θα το κάνει με τους δικούς της υπάλληλους και μηχανισμούς, όχι αυτούς του κράτους που αμείβονται με , επαναλαμβάνω,  δημόσιο χρήμα.

Γι' αυτό και το "τέλος" υπερ των εταιριών στα άγραφα CD και λοιπά είναι ό,τι πιο αισχρό. Πληρώνει η πολιτεία, δηλαδή εμείς, για τη συλλογή εσόδων... ιδιωτικών εταιριών.. Πληρώνω εγώ υπαλλήλους να δουλεύουν για ιδιωτικές εταιρίες!!

Αν ένας ISP θέλει να κάνει κάποιο ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό  προκειμένου να πληρώνει πνευματικά δικαιώματα, αυτό αφορά αυτόν και μόνο και την τιμολογιακή πολιτική του. Φυσικά, σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, αντίθετα με αυτό που συμβαίνει με τα CD κλπ, οι πελάτες του ISP θα βλέπουν/ακούν νόμιμα ό,τι κατεβάζουν, αλλιώς δουλευόμαστε. "Φορος" δεν κολλάει πουθενά.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Φυσικά το ουτοπικό θα ήταν οι ίδιες οι εταιρίες να παρέχουν μέσω VoD το υλικό τους για ενοικίαση ή και αγορά ή με συνδρομές και κανείς να μην κατέβαζε πειρατικά. Φυσικά κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι εφαρμόσιμο, οπότε μόνο με φόρο βλέπω να γίνετε η δουλειά.


το ουτοπικο που λες ειναι και το πλεον νομιμο ομως, 
γιατι σε αλλες χωρες γινεται ενω στην ελλαδα δεν μπορει να γινει;

----------


## 29gk

> το ουτοπικο που λες ειναι και το πλεον νομιμο ομως, 
> γιατι σε αλλες χωρες γινεται ενω στην ελλαδα δεν μπορει να γινει;


Πως θα γινει κατι τετοιο, οταν το περιεχομενο που κατεβαινει πειρατικα, αφορα ταινιες που κυκλοφορουν στην Ελλαδα αλλα και στο εξωτερικο, σειρες που κυκλοφορουν μονον στο εξωτερικο ή ο φρεσκος κυκλος τους εμφανιζεται στις χωρες πλην αμερικης με μεγαλη καθυστερηση ή οταν το υλικο που κατεβαινει αφορα πολυ παλαιοτερες κυκλοφοριες ή "ασυνηθιστα" ή και "σπανια" κομματια. Πχ καποιος θελει να κατεβασει και βρισκει κιολας, ολους τους κυκλους της Δυναστειας ή του galactika του 1980, αυτα ποια εταιρεια θα ανεβασει και που ? Και για ποιο κοινο, τον ελαχιστο καλωδιωμενο πληθυσμο της Ελλαδας ? Και μαλιστα με ετοιμους και σωστους υποτιτλους ? Και σε ποιο κοστος, οπου το κοστος αφορα παντα τον λογο προσφορα-ζητηση ?

Ανεφικτο, το νομιμο λοιπον. 
Τουλαχιστον με αυτον τον τροπο και χωρις να περιορισουν τα κερδη τους οι εταιρειες και ολος ο μηχανισμος που νεμεται υπεραξιες, διαπραγματευομενος αερα.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Ανεφικτο, το νομιμο λοιπον. 
> *Τουλαχιστον με αυτον τον τροπο και χωρις να περιορισουν τα κερδη τους οι εταιρειες και ολος ο μηχανισμος που νεμεται υπεραξιες, διαπραγματευομενος αερα.*


μολις εγραψες τη φραση κλειδι.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Καμία μα καμία σχέση. Το κράτος εισπράττει  φόρους προκειμένου να παράσχει υπηρεσίες στους πολίτες. Δεν είναι εισπράκτορας ιδιωτικών εταιριών. Οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι αμείβονται με δημόσιο χρήμα και εργάζονται για το δημόσιο, όχι για ιδιωτικές εταιρίες. Αν μια ιδιωτική εταιρία θέλει να βελτιώσει τον ισολογισμό της, να αυξήσει τα κέρδη της ή  να μειώσει τις ζημιές της , θα το κάνει με τους δικούς της υπάλληλους και μηχανισμούς, όχι αυτούς του κράτους που αμείβονται με , επαναλαμβάνω,  δημόσιο χρήμα.
> 
> Γι' αυτό και το "τέλος" υπερ των εταιριών στα άγραφα CD και λοιπά είναι ό,τι πιο αισχρό. Πληρώνει η πολιτεία, δηλαδή εμείς, για τη συλλογή εσόδων... ιδιωτικών εταιριών.. Πληρώνω εγώ υπαλλήλους να δουλεύουν για ιδιωτικές εταιρίες!!
> 
> Αν ένας ISP θέλει να κάνει κάποιο ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό  προκειμένου να πληρώνει πνευματικά δικαιώματα, αυτό αφορά αυτόν και μόνο και την τιμολογιακή πολιτική του. Φυσικά, σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, αντίθετα με αυτό που συμβαίνει με τα CD κλπ, οι πελάτες του ISP θα βλέπουν/ακούν νόμιμα ό,τι κατεβάζουν, αλλιώς δουλευόμαστε. "Φορος" δεν κολλάει πουθενά.


Το 65% στα τσιγάρα το αναφέρω για να δείξω ότι δεν είναι τρελά τα ποσά που ανέφερα σε προηγούμενα post. 

Το κράτος είναι υποχρεωμένο να εφαρμόζει τους νόμους. Θέλεις δλδ πάνω από μισό εκατομμύριο Έλληνες να φάνε πρόστιμο ή να πάνε φυλακή γιατί κατέβαζαν παράνομα στο gamato (χώρια τα άλλα sites)??? Εγώ δεν θέλω και επειδή το κράτος πρέπει να κοιτάω για το καλό των πολιτών του και από την στιγμή που οι εταιρίες εδώ και δεκαετίες αδυνατούν να παρέχουν ποικιλία και ποιότητα υπηρεσιών (και όσο πάει αυξάνετε η διαφορά αντί να μειώνετε!!!) στο συγκεκριμένο τομέα, το κράτος πρέπει να επέμβει για να βρεθεί μια λύση επιτέλους. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να πρέπει να δώσω 20 ευρώ για να απολαύσω μια ταινία σε Blu ray στο σπίτι μου, γιατί τα videoclub δεν την φέρνουν (2 ευρώ η ενοικίαση). Πόσο μάλλον όταν δεν έχει καν Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Το εισιτήριο στον κινηματογράφο τα μισά λεφτά κάνει! Ούτε είναι δυνατόν το κράτος να νομιμοποιήσει το δωρεάν download, ούτε να το σταματήσει και φυσικά ούτε να βάλει πρόστιμο σε ένα εκατομμύριο οικογένειες.

Αυτό με τον ISP δεν έχει νόημα. Δλδ νομίζεις ότι ο χρήστης θα βλέπει μόνο ταινίες και σειρές για τις οποίες έχει τα δικαιώματα ο ISP??? Το νόημα ενός τέτοιου φόρου από το κράτος, είναι ότι ο χρήστης θα μπορεί να βλέπει και να ακούει τα πάντα (όπως κάνει και τώρα  :Razz: ) νόμιμα με ένα μηνιαίο ποσό. Έτσι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν η σειρά ή η ταινία δεν είναι διαθέσιμη στα video club και οι εταιρίες δεν ρισκάρουν ζημία επενδύοντας σε VoD + ότι δεν χάνουν χρήματα (καθαρό κέρδος, χωρίς μεσάζοντες).

........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> το ουτοπικο που λες ειναι και το πλεον νομιμο ομως, 
> γιατι σε αλλες χωρες γινεται ενω στην ελλαδα δεν μπορει να γινει;


Με μία λέξη... γιατί είναι μλκς. Από το 98 που έβαλα δορυφορική περιμένω καλύτερη ποιότητα στα Ελληνικά κανάλια. Μετά από 12 χρόνια θα έρθει, όταν οι άλλοι προσφέρουν τώρα 16:9 και HD και εγώ έχω πάψει να βλέπω τηλεόραση (με ελάχιστές εξαιρέσεις).  :Laughing: 
Επίσης ούτε στις ξένες χώρες γίνετε αυτό. Τουλάχιστον εκεί (ΗΠΑ κτλ) είναι πολύ καλύτερα τα πράγματα.

----------


## ares

> Το 65% στα τσιγάρα το αναφέρω για να δείξω ότι δεν είναι τρελά τα ποσά που ανέφερα σε προηγούμενα post. 
> 
> Το κράτος είναι υποχρεωμένο να εφαρμόζει τους νόμους. Θέλεις δλδ πάνω από μισό εκατομμύριο Έλληνες να φάνε πρόστιμο ή να πάνε φυλακή γιατί κατέβαζαν παράνομα στο gamato (χώρια τα άλλα sites)???.


Tο κράτος δεν έχει καμιά δουλειά να απασχολεί δημόσιους υπάλληλους ως εισπρακτορες ιδιωτικών εταιριών. Τελεία. Στην Ελλάδα, δυστυχώς,  έχουμε μπερδέψει λίγο τα στοιχειώδη. Ο νοικάρης μου έχει 4 μήνες να μου πληρώσει το νοίκι. Η εφορία κατα εσένα δηλαδή, οφείλει να συλλέξει τα νοίκια, γιατι  οφείλει να προστατέψει τον πολίτη απο τυχον συνέπειες τουχρέους του προς εμένα; Μην τρελαθούμε.  

Να σου υπενθυμίσω την ιστορία με το παρκινγκ στους δρόμους παλιά, οπου οι δημοι είχαν συστήσει ΝΠΙΔ για να εισπράττουν τα τέλη και τα ανεισπρακτα τα έστελναν στην εφορία; Θυμάσαι πως κατέληξε; *Η εφορία δεν είναι εισπρακτικός μηχανισμός των ιδιωτών.* Έλεος. Σε λίγο η κάθε επιχείρηση θα στέλνει την εφορία να εισπράττει απο τους οφειλέτες της για να... προστατευθούν  απο τις συνέπεις του νόμου όσοι τους ..χρωστάνε!! Ιδιωτικα χρέη... :Laughing:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Tο κράτος δεν έχει καμιά δουλειά να απασχολεί δημόσιους υπάλληλους ως εισπρακτορες ιδιωτικών εταιριών. Τελεία. Στην Ελλάδα, δυστυχώς,  έχουμε μπερδέψει λίγο τα στοιχειώδη. Ο νοικάρης μου έχει 4 μήνες να μου πληρώσει το νοίκι. Η εφορία κατα εσένα δηλαδή, οφείλει να συλλέξει τα νοίκια, γιατι  οφείλει να προστατέψει τον πολίτη απο τυχον συνέπειες τουχρέους του προς εμένα; Μην τρελαθούμε.  
> 
> Να σου υπενθυμίσω την ιστορία με το παρκινγκ στους δρόμους παλιά, οπου οι δημοι είχαν συστήσει ΝΠΙΔ για να εισπράττουν τα τέλη και τα ανεισπρακτα τα έστελναν στην εφορία; Θυμάσαι πως κατέληξε; *Η εφορία δεν είναι εισπρακτικός μηχανισμός των ιδιωτών.* Έλεος. Σε λίγο η κάθε επιχείρηση θα στέλνει την εφορία να εισπράττει απο τους οφειλέτες τους γαι να... προστατευθούν  απο τις συνέπεις του νόμου όσοι χρωστάνε σε ιδιώτες...


    Με συγχωρείς αλλά αν εγώ ως SONY Pictures, Columbia κτλ υποβάλω μήνυση στους χρήστες του gamato που καταπάτησαν τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα που κατέχω με στοιχεία κλπ (το gamato ήταν και ανοιχτός σε εγγραφές tracker) τότε το κράτος δεν έχει την υποχρέωση να επιβάλει το νόμο??? Ο μόνος λόγος που δεν το κάνουν είναι ότι παρανομεί μεγάλο μέρος του πληθυσμού. Αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, όχι μόνο 2.000 θα κατέβουν όπως έγινε την Παρασκευή, αλλά 2.000.000 και βάλε θα είναι στους δρόμους. 

Μην συγκρίνεις την περίπτωση με το νοίκι που είναι μικρός ο αριθμός που το κάνει, με το παράνομο κατέβασμα. Επίσης το παράνομο κατέβασμα οφείλετε όπως είπα και από την έλλειψη υπηρεσιών που τόσα χρόνια δεν είναι σε θέση να προσφέρουν (βλέπε προηγούμενα post). Δόξα το Θεό καλά σπίτια υπάρχουν και σε λογικές τιμές. Πέρα του ότι όπως προείπαν και άλλοι χρήστες, άλλο να κλέβεις ένα αμάξι, ένα πορτοφόλι κτλ και άλλο να αντιγράφεις κάτι. Το σπίτι εσύ θα μπορούσες να το νοικιάσεις σε άλλον.


ΥΓ: Όπως προείπα οι περισσότεροι δεν θέλουν να βρεθεί η χρυσή τομή. Δυστυχώς ουτοπικά πράγματα δεν γίνονται, οπότε πρέπει να γίνει το συγκεκριμένο μέτρο για να τελειώνει το αστειάκι. Στην τελική όπως έχω ξαναπεί... και το τσαμπέ καλό είναι και ας το βαφτίζουν παράνομο.  :Wink:

----------


## electrodemo

> Εσένα τι σε πείραξε; ήσουν vip;
> 
> Δεν νομίζω οτι το να πιάσεις πρώτα τους μεγάλους έχει κάποια σχέση με το όλο θέμα,  ναι σίγουρα θα το θέλαμε  να πιάσουν και τους μεγάλους, άλλα αυτό δεν δίνει αφέση στους μικρούς,  και στις δυο περιπτώσεις έχουμε παρανομία.


Αγαπητέ admin, όχι δεν ήμουν vip, και ούτε καίγομαι για το γαμάτο.

Απλά απευθυνόμουν σε κάτι που λέγεται αντικειμενικότητα και στη λογική ενόψει των πρωτοφανών κινήσεων κατά της πειρατείας όπου γίναμε πάλι διάσημοι σε όλο τον κόσμο και προβλημάτισε αρκετά, ιδιαίτερα επειδή ήμασταν τόσο αποτελεσματικοί και γρήγοροι στο να βρούμε Ιp,accounts που παραπέμπει σε παρακολουθήσεις από τους ISP (Κίνα γίναμε;).

Αντικειμενικότητα και λογική για να καταλάβουμε ότι υπάρχει προτεραιότητα στη παρανομία και αυτή είναι στα μεγάλα σκάνδαλα και στη καθημερινή εγκληματικότητα. Πώς να το κάνουμε, δεν πιστεύω ότι πείραξε κανέναν η πειρατεία όσο τα οικονομικά εγκλήματα/σκάνδαλα που έγιναν/γίνονται και τους κοινούς εγκληματίες που σε μαχαιρώνουν για 100 ευρώ και κυκλοφορούν ελεύθεροι. Όσο για τους μεγάλους που λες δυστυχώς αυτοί παίρνουν άφεση και όχι οι μικροί γι’αυτό έχουμε φτάσει στο πάτο γενικά.

Και ένα παράδειγμα (ατυχές ή μη) για να εξηγήσω τι εννοώ:
Παράνομος Α παραβιάζει ΣΤΟΠ με το αυτοκίνητο και Παράνομος Β κατεβάζει (vip;) ένα/πολλά CD με τραγούδια. Ο Α ενώ ρισκάρει να τρακάρει με αθώο και να έχουμε ζημιές, τραυματισμό και χειρότερα, γλιτώνει με 700€ πρόστιμο και μια άδεια/δίπλωμα που τα ξαναπαίρνει από τροχαία. Ο Β με το φοβερό του έγκλημα ας μην πω πόσα χιλιάρικα πρόστιμο θα φάει, προφυλάκιση, ποινικό μητρώο και βάλε.
Αν αυτό είναι δικαιοσύνη ανάλογα με τη παραβατικότητα μπράβο!
Επίσης αν αντικαταστήσεις τον Α με ένα βουλευτή/υπουργό που έφαγε εκατομμύρια από το λεφτά ΣΟΥ, τότε η ποινή θα δεις ότι μαγικά εξαφανίζεται!!!

Τα παραπάνω ελπίζω χωρίς να με παρεξηγήσεις, στο πνεύμα μόνο της όμορφης και πολιτισμένης κουβέντας που γίνεται.

----------


## anon

Επίσης να πούμε ότι υπάρχει το νόμιμο και το ηθικό αλλά δεν συνάδουν απαραίτητα αυτά μαζί. Ειναι νόμιμο να έχεις τα ακίνητά σου σε offshore και να σαι και υπουργος, αλλά σίγουρα ηθικό δεν είναι. Οπως επίσης μπορεί ναναι νόμιμο να ζητάς 20 ευρώ απο ένα DVD και να βγάζεις εκατομύρια και δισεκατομύρια, ηθικό δεν είναι. Εαν βγάλω αυριο τις πατάτες και τις πουλάω 20 ευρώ το κιλό, ειναι καθόλα νόμιμο, αλλά κανείς δεν θα νοιαστεί, γιατί κάποιοι άλλοι θα τις πουλάνε στα 0,5-0,8 το κιλό. Εαν όλοι όμως τις πουλάμε 20 ευρώ το κιλό, θα μας πούνε αισχροκερδείς κερδοσκόπους (γιατί ειναι ναι μεν νόμιμο αλλά ανηθικο). 

Καμμιά εταιρία όμως απο όλες αυτές δεν κατηγορήθηκε και πήγε και σε δικαστήριο ως αισχροκερδής κερδοσκόπος. Οποιος με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο συλλέγει τόσο πολύ πλούτο δυσανάλογο του έργου που έχει κάνει (και ναι ξέρω εσεις σταχτοπούτες που φιλοδοξείτε να γίνετε και εσείς το ίδιο πλούσιο θα ξεσκισθείτε στις φωνές ότι αυτό δεν είναι σωστό), αλλά κρατήστε τον όρο δυσανάλογο, ειναι αισχροκερδής κερδοσκόπος εις βάρος της κοινωνίας. Το είδος που "πουλάνε" ειναι μονοπωλιακό, όπως τις πατάτες εαν τις πουλάμε όλοι το ίδιο. Δεν θα βγούν Αβαταρ Α (καμερον), Αβαταρ Β (σκορτζέζε), Αβαταρ Γ (ιστγουντ) για να υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός και διαφοροποίηση των τιμών. Δεν παίζει έτσι. Ομως τα δις ευρώ μαζεύονται. Μαζεύεται υπέρογκα τεράστιος πλούτος. Αυτό λέγεται άνιση αναδιανομή του πλούτου, και είναι ένας απο τους πολλούς τρόπους της αναδιανομής υπερ των λίγων και ισχυρών.

----------


## ares

> Με συγχωρείς αλλά αν εγώ ως SONY Pictures, Columbia κτλ υποβάλω μήνυση στους χρήστες του gamato που καταπάτησαν τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα που κατέχω με στοιχεία κλπ (το gamato ήταν και ανοιχτός σε εγγραφές tracker) τότε το κράτος δεν έχει την υποχρέωση να επιβάλει το νόμο???


Φυσικά. Τι σχέση έχει αυτό με την συλλογή ιδιωτικών οφειλών *με τη μορφή φόρου* από την εφορία; Τι με νοιάζει εμένα αν μπορεί ή όχι μια ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗ εταιρία, SONY, Coca Cola, Nike να εισπράξει ή όχι τις οφειλές προς αυτήν και από πότε η εφορία εργάζεται για ιδιώτες; Αν είναι έτσι, να τσακιστεί η εφορία να εισπράξει τα νοίκια που μου οφείλονται... Θα γλυτώσω και τα δικαστήρια. Κι εγώ και ο νοικάρης μου.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Φυσικά. Τι σχέση έχει αυτό με την συλλογή ιδιωτικών οφειλών από την εφορία; Τι με νοιάζει εμένα αν μπορεί ή όχι μια ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗ εταιρία, SONY, Coca Cola, Nike να εισπράξει ή όχι τις οφειλές προς αυτήν και από πότε η εφορία εργάζεται για ιδιώτες; Αν είναι έτσι, να τσακιστεί η εφορία να εισπράξει τα νοίκια που μου οφείλονται... Θα γλυτώσω και τα δικαστήρια


    Δεν μπορεί να γίνει δικαστήριο στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, γιατί μιλάμε για 1.000.000 ανθρώπους. Δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά με βάση του νόμου πρέπει.
Αν είναι να καταπατάμε τους νόμους και να λέμε ανοιχτά ότι δεν γουστάρουμε να πληρώνουμε, τότε μετά δεν θα είμαστε και σε θέση να απαιτούμε από την δικαιοσύνη να επιβάλει ποινές σε εκείνους που κλέβουν εκατομμύρια, όταν και ο λαός το κάνει, το παραδέχεται και δεν θέλει να υπάρξει κάποια χρυσή τομή για να λυθεί το θέμα. Δεν είπα να μην το κάνεις από την στιγμή που σε "κλέβουν", αλλά όχι και να λες ότι δεν πληρώνω τίποτα και θα καταναλώνω τσάμπα τα έργα τους.

----------


## ares

Δηλαδή μου λές, αν μια εταιρία εμπορίας χαλκού, χάνει χρήματα επειδή κάποιοι κλέβουν συρματα απο τις αποθήκες της, το κράτος θα επιβάλλει φόρο για να καλυφθούν οι απώλειες εσόδων της ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗΣ εταιρίας και η εφορία θα μαζευει τα χρήματα αυτά και θα τα αποδίδει στην ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗ εταιρία.!

----------


## sotos65

> Δεν μπορεί να γίνει δικαστήριο στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, γιατί μιλάμε για 1.000.000 ανθρώπους. Δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά με βάση του νόμου πρέπει.
> Αν είναι να καταπατάμε τους νόμους και να λέμε ανοιχτά ότι δεν γουστάρουμε να πληρώνουμε, τότε μετά δεν θα είμαστε και σε θέση να απαιτούμε από την δικαιοσύνη να επιβάλει ποινές σε εκείνους που κλέβουν εκατομμύρια, όταν και ο λαός το κάνει, το παραδέχεται και δεν θέλει να υπάρξει κάποια χρυσή τομή για να λυθεί το θέμα. Δεν είπα να μην το κάνεις από την στιγμή που σε "κλέβουν", αλλά όχι και να λες ότι δεν πληρώνω τίποτα και θα καταναλώνω τσάμπα τα έργα τους.


Αν οι νόμοι είναι στραβοί, να αλλάξουν. Και οι νόμοι είναι στραβοί όταν δεν συνάδουν με την κοινή πρακτική που ακολουθούν οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι, και το πως αντιλαμβάνονται αυτά τα θέματα, αφού ακούν βερεσέ τα περί "κλεψιάς" και τα "η πειρατία σκοτώνει την μουσική".

ΥΓ. Τη σημερινή εποχή υποτίθεται μιλάμε για λιγότερο κράτος, όχι κράτος που θα του δώσουμε και τις ευθύνες είσπραξης αμοιβών υπέρ ιδιωτών. Μη τρελαθούμε τελείως...

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Δηλαδή μου λές, αν μια εταιρία εμπορίας χαλκού, χάνει χρήματα επειδή κάποιοι κλέβουν συρματα απο τις αποθήκες της, το κράτος θα επιβάλλει φόρο για να καλυφθούν οι απώλειες εσόδων της ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗΣ εταιρίας και η εφορία θα μαζευει τα χρήματα αυτά και θα τα αποδίδει στην ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗ εταιρία.!


Μιλάμε ότι 1.000.000 οικογένειες κατεβάζουν ή βλέπουν παράνομα υλικό από το internet. Ένας από του λόγους είναι ότι οι εταιρίες (για χ, ψ λόγους) δεν είναι σε θέση να παρέχουν την ποσότητα, αλλά και την ποιότητα που μπορεί κάποιος να βρει στο internet. Καμία σχέση με αυτά που λες εσύ. Και στην τελική εσένα τι σε νοιάζει??? Όπως προείπα ο συγκεκριμένος φόρος (πες το όπως θέλεις) θα ισχύει μόνο όταν κάποιος επιθυμεί να είναι σε θέσει να χρησιμοποιεί την σύνδεσή του για να βλέπει ή και να κατεβάζει υλικό που προστατεύεται από πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Αν εσύ δεν παρανομείς, δεν θα σου στοιχίσει τπτ παραπάνω. Με απλά λόγια ή παρανομείς και δεν θέλεις να πληρώνεις ή δουλεύεις (ή κάποιος από την οικογένεια σου) στους μεσάζοντες. Αν δεν ισχύει τπτ από τα 2, τότε δεν σε επηρεάζει ένα τέτοιο μέτρο.

........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αν οι νόμοι είναι στραβοί, να αλλάξουν. Και οι νόμοι είναι στραβοί όταν δεν συνάδουν με την κοινή πρακτική που ακολουθούν οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι, και το πως αντιλαμβάνονται αυτά τα θέματα, αφού ακούν βερεσέ τα περί "κλεψιάς" και τα "η πειρατία σκοτώνει την μουσική".
> 
> ΥΓ. Τη σημερινή εποχή υποτίθεται μιλάμε για λιγότερο κράτος, όχι κράτος που θα του δώσουμε και τις ευθύνες είσπραξης αμοιβών υπέρ ιδιωτών. Μη τρελαθούμε τελείως...


Μα εκατομμύρια Έλληνες φοροδιαφεύγουν. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να καταργήσουμε τους φόρους επειδή το κράτος δεν μπορεί να δικάσει εκατομμύρια πολίτες.

----------


## babylonx

> ΥΓ. Τη σημερινή εποχή υποτίθεται μιλάμε για λιγότερο κράτος, όχι κράτος που θα του δώσουμε και τις ευθύνες είσπραξης αμοιβών υπέρ ιδιωτών. Μη τρελαθούμε τελείως...


Αυτό είναι το "αμερικάνικο" μοντέλο της "ελεύθερης" αγοράς ή αν θέλουμε να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους, είναι το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα το οποίο έχει καταφέρει να μας κάνει να πιστέψουμε ότι πρόκειται για δημοκρατικό σύστημα. Είναι εκείνο το σύστημα στο οποίο η μοναδική δύναμη που ελέγχει τα πάντα είναι το χρήμα το οποίο για να αποκτήσουν όλοι κάνουν τα πάντα, όσο ανήθικα κι αν είναι αυτά αρκεί να είναι νόμιμα.

Το είπα και σε άλλο ποστ:
Αυτό δεν είναι δημοκρατία, είναι οικονομική ασυδοσία.

Είναι ένα σύστημα ιεραρχικό όπου στην κορυφή της πυραμίδας είναι ο φραγκάτος και οι υπόλοιποι στον πάτο και εφόσον έχει τη δύναμη (χρήμα) στα χέρια του μπορεί να κάνει το οτιδήποτε για να καταστρέψει οικονομικά τον από δίπλα που έχει λιγότερη δύναμη (χρήμα). Αυτο που λένε πολλοί με τους λύκους και το πρόβατο που αποφασίζουν για ένα γεύμα είναι καπιταλισμός. Δεν είναι δημοκρατία. Η δημοκρατία έχει ισονομία και προστατεύει και τον αδύνατο για να μην τον φάνε οι δυνατοί.

Είναι προφανές ότι δεν είμαι με την καμία υπέρ ενός τέτοιο συστήματος και με τα χίλια θα υποστήριζα ένα σύστημα με ελεγχόμενη από το κράτος οικονομία το οποίο θα βάζει όρια στον Α ώστε να προστατέψει τον Β που είναι πιο αδύναμος.

----------


## sotos65

> Μα εκατομμύρια Έλληνες φοροδιαφεύγουν. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να καταργήσουμε τους φόρους επειδή το κράτος δεν μπορεί να δικάσει εκατομμύρια πολίτες.


Όχι, αλλά μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε άλλους νόμους που είναι φανερό ότι δεν συμβαδίζουν με την κοινή λογική, και ούτε είναι εφαρμοστέοι [εκτός αν θεωρείται εφαρμοστέος ένας νόμος που πιάνει 5-10 άτομα το χρόνο, και όλοι οι άλλοι εξακολουθούν και "παρανομούν"]. Οι φόροι σίγουρα δεν μπορούν να καταργηθούν, αλλά άλλοι νόμοι που ψηφίστηκαν μόνο για να υπερασπίσουν συγκεκριμένα ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα μπορούν να τροποποιηθούν και να εκσυχρονιστούν ανάλογα με τις τάσεις της εποχής [οι οποίες δεν συμβαδίζουν απαραίτητα με αυτά που επιζητούν οι διάφορες εταιρίες που διαχειρίζονται τα δικαιώματα, ή τις συμφωνίες τύπου ACTA που πάνε να περάσουν στη ζούλα].

........Auto merged post: sotos65 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτό είναι το "αμερικάνικο" μοντέλο της "ελεύθερης" αγοράς ή αν θέλουμε να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους, είναι το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα το οποίο έχει καταφέρει να μας κάνει να πιστέψουμε ότι πρόκειται για δημοκρατικό σύστημα. ...................
> 
> ... με ελεγχόμενη από το κράτος οικονομία το οποίο θα βάζει όρια στον Α ώστε να προστατέψει τον Β που είναι πιο αδύναμος.


Δεν διαφωνώ σε γενικές γραμμές, αλλά προσωπικά έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω να επικαλούνται όλοι το κράτος να τους λύσει τα προβλήματά τους. Μας φτάνουν και περισσεύουν οι αρμοδιότητες που έχει ήδη, δεν χρειάζεται να αποκτήσει και άλλες...

----------


## 29gk

> Όχι, αλλά μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε άλλους νόμους που είναι φανερό ότι δεν συμβαδίζουν με την κοινή λογική, και ούτε είναι εφαρμοστέοι [εκτός αν θεωρείται εφαρμοστέος ένας νόμος που πιάνει 5-10 άτομα το χρόνο, και όλοι οι άλλοι εξακολουθούν και "παρανομούν"]. Οι φόροι σίγουρα δεν μπορούν να καταργηθούν, αλλά άλλοι νόμοι που ψηφίστηκαν μόνο για να υπερασπίσουν συγκεκριμένα ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα μπορούν να τροποποιηθούν και να εκσυχρονιστούν ανάλογα με τις τάσεις της εποχής [οι οποίες δεν συμβαδίζουν απαραίτητα με αυτά που επιζητούν οι διάφορες εταιρίες που διαχειρίζονται τα δικαιώματα, ή τις συμφωνίες τύπου ACTA που πάνε να περάσουν στη ζούλα].


Μα γιατι επιμεναιτε να αναφερεστε στο παρανομο των απαιτησεων των εταιρειων, δεν καταλαβαινω ? Εφοσον εγω ο δημιουργος πχ Χατζηδακης, ζητω χρηματα για να παιξω ή για να παιχτει απο αλλον το εργο μου στο κοινο, ποιος μπορει να μου στερησει αυτο το δικαιωμα ? Το ανθρωπινο δικαιωμα μου δηλαδη στην περιουσια ? Και αφου εγω ο ιδιος, μαζι με εσενα και αλλους, δινουμε σε μια εταιρεια - πληρεξουσιο με συμβολαια και επ αμοιβη, την παρακολουθηση των εργων μας και τη συλλογη εκ μερους μας των χρηματων που εμεις ζητουμε συν των εξοδων και των αμοιβων της που παλι το παραλογο, το παρανομο, το αδικο, το καταχρηστικο ?

Δεν το χαριζω αλλα το πουλαω. Δεν το πουλαω οσο θελετε εσεις, αλλα οσο θελω εγω. Δεν το πουλαω φτηνα αλλα πανακριβα. 

Ετσι εχουμε να κανουμε με ενα προιον, οπως τοσα αλλα. Και ισχυουν οι ιδιες κυρωσεις και τιμωριες για καποιον που θα κλεψει μια φρατζολα ψωμι ή μια ταινια κινηματογραφου. Ομως, επειδη ειναι πιθανο αυτος που κλεβει το ψωμι να πειναει, δεν συνεπαγεται και αυτοματα πως αυτος που κλεβει την ταινια ειναι ο Γιαννης-Αγιαννης !

Το πλεον απλο, ειναι το εξης. Δεν αγοραζω το προιον. Δεν παω σινεμα, δεν παω στη συναυλια, δεν αγοραζω τραγουδακια της πυρκαγιας, δεν προτιμω κακογραμμενες ταινιες.  Κανω δηλαδη ακριβως οτι και για τα υπολοιπα προιοντα. Αλλα δεν φτανω στο σημειο να ακυρωσω τον κοπο του αγρατη που σκαβει 3 μηνες το χωραφι του για να βγαλει την ντοματα, απαιτωντας να μου την δωσει τσαμπα και μαλιστα αλατισμενη !

----------


## MNP-10

> ΥΓ. Τη σημερινή εποχή υποτίθεται μιλάμε για λιγότερο κράτος, όχι κράτος που θα του δώσουμε και τις ευθύνες είσπραξης αμοιβών υπέρ ιδιωτών. Μη τρελαθούμε τελείως...


Βγαλε το ΘΑ και εισαι μεσα. Το κρατος το κανει ηδη με φορο σε αποθηκευτικα μεσα, ακομα και σε αδειες σελιδες Α4 (με το σκεπτικο προφανως οτι θα χρησιμοποιηθουν για αντιγραφη copyrighted material).

----------


## babylonx

> Δεν διαφωνώ σε γενικές γραμμές, αλλά προσωπικά έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω να επικαλούνται όλοι το κράτος να τους λύσει τα προβλήματά τους. Μας φτάνουν και περισσεύουν οι αρμοδιότητες που έχει ήδη, δεν χρειάζεται να αποκτήσει και άλλες...


Δε μίλησα για το ίδιο κράτος αλλά για ένα άλλο με εντελώς διαφορετική δομή. Αλλά δε το συνεχίζω γιατί μιλάμε για ένα κράτος που δε θα ήταν αποδεκτό από τη σημερινή "ανεπτυγμενη" δύση (bye bye EE και NATO δηλαδή). Ένα τέτοιο κράτος θα ήταν κομμουνιστικό ή στην καλύτερη σοσιαλιστικό για τα αμερικανάκια γιατί ξέρεις... όταν μιλάς στα αμερικανάκια για ελεγχόμενη οικονομία είναι σα να μιλάς στους Έλληνες για τουρκοκρατία! Φτου κακά δηλαδή.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Εδώ σου λένε ότι οι ταινίες του Χόλιγουντ είναι μονοπώλιο και ότι κακώς μαζεύουν τόσα φράγκα. Πιθανόν θα έπρεπε ο Κάμερον να μοιράσει τα κέρδη στις μάζες  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sotos65

> Μα γιατι επιμεναιτε να αναφερεστε στο παρανομο των απαιτησεων των εταιρειων, δεν καταλαβαινω ? Εφοσον εγω ο δημιουργος πχ Χατζηδακης, ζητω χρηματα για να παιξω ή για να παιχτει απο αλλον το εργο μου στο κοινο, ποιος μπορει να μου στερησει αυτο το δικαιωμα ? Το ανθρωπινο δικαιωμα μου δηλαδη στην περιουσια ? Και αφου εγω ο ιδιος, μαζι με εσενα και αλλους, δινουμε σε μια εταιρεια - πληρεξουσιο με συμβολαια και επ αμοιβη, την παρακολουθηση των εργων μας και τη συλλογη εκ μερους μας των χρηματων που εμεις ζητουμε συν των εξοδων και των αμοιβων της που παλι το παραλογο, το παρανομο, το αδικο, το καταχρηστικο ?



*Ποιο παράνομο*; Δεν αναφέρθηκα σε *κανένα παράνομο*, εξάλλου τα παράνομα και τα νόμιμα καθορίζονται από νόμους, και αυτή τη στιγμή ο νόμος λέει ότι οι συγκεκριμένες απαιτήσεις είναι νόμιμες. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι ο νόμος δεν είναι εφαρμόσιμος (ούτε εφαρμοστέος, αφού δεν πιάνει τους "παράνομους") στη σημερινή του μορφή, απλό δεν είναι; Εκτός αν δεν το βλέπετε οι περισσότεροι. Τώρα αν για να εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος για χάρη των εταιρειών θα πρέπει να παρακολουθούνται άπαντες, να μπει ένας αστυνομικός στην πλάτη του καθενός, κάμερες και στις τουαλέτες, και βραχιολάκια παρακολούθησης στα χέρια, πιθανό να γινόταν κάτι. Αλλά το σκηνικό θα θύμιζε κάτι άλλο πάντως, όχι μια σύγχρονη "δημοκρατική" χώρα....




> Δεν το χαριζω αλλα το πουλαω. Δεν το πουλαω οσο θελετε εσεις, αλλα οσο θελω εγω. Δεν το πουλαω φτηνα αλλα πανακριβα. 
> 
> Ετσι εχουμε να κανουμε με ενα προιον, οπως τοσα αλλα. Και ισχυουν οι ιδιες κυρωσεις και τιμωριες για καποιον που θα κλεψει μια φρατζολα ψωμι ή μια ταινια κινηματογραφου. Ομως, επειδη ειναι πιθανο αυτος που κλεβει το ψωμι να πειναει, δεν συνεπαγεται και αυτοματα πως αυτος που κλεβει την ταινια ειναι ο Γιαννης-Αγιαννης !
> 
> Το πλεον απλο, ειναι το εξης. Δεν αγοραζω το προιον. Δεν παω σινεμα, δεν παω στη συναυλια, δεν αγοραζω τραγουδακια της πυρκαγιας, δεν προτιμω κακογραμμενες ταινιες.  Κανω δηλαδη ακριβως οτι και για τα υπολοιπα προιοντα. ....


Δεν, δεν, δεν... 
Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται αντιληπτό, αλλά επικαλείσαι την ηθική διάσταση του θέματος, και το πρόβλημα με αυτήν είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι δεν αντιλαμβάνονται όλα αυτά ως ηθικά κολάσιμα, προβληματικά, ως ζημιά στην κοινωνία. Θα χρειαστεί πολύ μεγάλη εκστρατεία για να αλλάξει αυτή η άποψη, και αρκετό πλύσιμο εγκεφάλου από πολύ μικρές ηλικίες...

----------


## 29gk

> *Ποιο παράνομο*; Δεν αναφέρθηκα σε *κανένα παράνομο*, εξάλλου τα παράνομα και τα νόμιμα καθορίζονται από νόμους, και αυτή τη στιγμή ο νόμος λέει ότι οι συγκεκριμένες απαιτήσεις είναι νόμιμες. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι ο νόμος δεν είναι εφαρμόσιμος (ούτε εφαρμοστέος, αφού δεν πιάνει τους "παράνομους") στη σημερινή του μορφή, απλό δεν είναι; Εκτός αν δεν το βλέπετε οι περισσότεροι. Τώρα αν για να εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος για χάρη των εταιρειών θα πρέπει να παρακολουθούνται άπαντες, να μπει ένας αστυνομικός στην πλάτη του καθενός, κάμερες και στις τουαλέτες, και βραχιολάκια παρακολούθησης στα χέρια, πιθανό να γινόταν κάτι. Αλλά το σκηνικό θα θύμιζε κάτι άλλο πάντως, όχι μια σύγχρονη "δημοκρατική" χώρα....


Μα ο νομος εφαρμοζεται !! Συλλαμβανονται οι 6 του γαματο, κατεβαζει τους υποτιτλους το greek fun , φοβουνται και 2-3 αλλοι παραδιπλα, κοβονται συνεχεια ελληνικες ακρες και πηγες. Το σημερινο συστημα δουλευει.

Φυσικα και ξεφυτρωνουν καινουργιες ( πηγες ) , ειναι νομοτελειακο αυτο, εξισου φυσικα οι "πρωτες υλες" υπαρχουν σε ολο το υπολοιπο ιντερνετ, αλλα οι εταιρειες μονον την κουτση Μαρια θελουν να κοψουν. Αυτο ειναι το κερδος τους. Οχι να την βαλουν φυλακη αλλα να την κοψουν. Στο ελληνικο κομματι την δουλεια τους την κανουν. Δεν τους ενδιαφερουν οι ψαγμενοι εξαλλου, ποτε δεν τους ενδιεφεραν. Το ζητουμενο ειναι το αμεσο και γρηγορο κερδος με τον λιγοτερο δυνατο κοπο, την χειροτερη δυνατη ποιοτητα δηλαδη που θα πουληθει στην κουτση - Μαρια.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αίσχος.

Edit: [ Έχω δει υποκρισία και υποκρισία σε διάφορα μηνύματα αλλά ορισμένοι εδώ ξεπερνάτε τον εαυτό σας. Λες και μόλις ανακαλύψατε τον τροχό. ]

----------


## sotos65

> Δε μίλησα για το ίδιο κράτος αλλά για ένα άλλο με εντελώς διαφορετική δομή. Αλλά δε το συνεχίζω γιατί μιλάμε για ένα κράτος που δε θα ήταν αποδεκτό από τη σημερινή "ανεπτυγμενη" δύση (bye bye EE και NATO δηλαδή). Ένα τέτοιο κράτος θα ήταν κομμουνιστικό ή στην καλύτερη σοσιαλιστικό για τα αμερικανάκια γιατί ξέρεις... όταν μιλάς στα αμερικανάκια για ελεγχόμενη οικονομία είναι σα να μιλάς στους Έλληνες για τουρκοκρατία! Φτου κακά δηλαδή.


Μπρρρ, μη λες "κομμουνιστικό" γιατί ανατριχιάζω και μόνο στην σκέψη! Καμία ιδιαίτερη συμπάθεια δεν έχω στο καπιταλιστικό σύστημα, αλλά ακόμα περισσότερο για το κομμουνιστικό...

........Auto merged post: sotos65 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μα ο νομος εφαρμοζεται !! Συλλαμβανονται οι 6 του γαματο, κατεβαζει τους υποτιτλους το greek fun , φοβουνται και 2-3 αλλοι παραδιπλα, κοβονται συνεχεια ελληνικες ακρες και πηγες. Το σημερινο συστημα δουλευει.
> 
> Φυσικα και ξεφυτρωνουν καινουργιες ( πηγες ) , ειναι νομοτελειακο αυτο, εξισου φυσικα οι "πρωτες υλες" υπαρχουν σε ολο το υπολοιπο ιντερνετ, αλλα οι εταιρειες μονον την κουτση Μαρια θελουν να κοψουν. Αυτο ειναι το κερδος τους. Οχι να την βαλουν φυλακη αλλα να την κοψουν.


Τι να σου πω, φοβερή εφαρμογή του νόμου! Πιάσαν 6, κατεβάζουν 2 εκατομμύρια Έλληνες, στους δρόμους πουλάνε DVD και CD μερικές χιλιάδες μαύροι και πακιστανοί, τους οποίους δεν ακουμπάει κανένας. Η διαφορά με αυτή την εφαρμογή, από τις άλλες του κοινού ποινικού δικαίου (κλοπές, ληστείες, φόνοι κλπ, όπου μεγάλο ποσοστό των παρανομούντων πιάνεται από την αστυνομία) είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι μένουν ατιμώρητοι, έτσι δεν εφαρμόζεται νόμος, αλλά μία υποκρισία....

----------


## babylonx

> Μα ο νομος εφαρμοζεται !! Συλλαμβανονται οι 6 του γαματο, κατεβαζει τους υποτιτλους το greek fun , φοβουνται και 2-3 αλλοι παραδιπλα, κοβονται συνεχεια ελληνικες ακρες και πηγες. Το σημερινο συστημα δουλευει.
> 
> Φυσικα και ξεφυτρωνουν καινουργιες ( πηγες ) , ειναι νομοτελειακο αυτο, εξισου φυσικα οι "πρωτες υλες" υπαρχουν σε ολο το υπολοιπο ιντερνετ, αλλα οι εταιρειες μονον την κουτση Μαρια θελουν να κοψουν. Αυτο ειναι το κερδος τους. Οχι να την βαλουν φυλακη αλλα να την κοψουν.


Αν είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύεις ότι δουλεύει! Όσο δουλεύει και ο φόβος στη ζούγκλα γιατί αυτό που μας περιγράφεις είναι μια ζούγκλα όπου ο λύκος τρώει το πρόβατο αλλά το κάνει νόμιμα! Η νομιμότητα είναι το μόνο σου πρόβλημα όπως φαίνεται! Μα καλά, η λέξη ήθος σου λέει κάτι; Το σύστημα δουλεύει λες; Και οι αντιλόπες στη ζούγκλα φοβούνται και μαζεύονται όταν το λιοντάρι πιάσει μία και την κατασπαράξει αλλά την άλλη μέρα πάλι τραλαλά είναι! Για σένα έτσι πρέπει να λειτουργεί ο νόμος; Μήπως έχεις λίγο στρεβλή εικόνα για το κράτος δικαίου; Εκτός κι αν εσένα ένα κράτος έχει νόμους όχι για να διαφυλάσει τους πολίτες του αλλά για να του εκφοβίζει!

----------


## ifaigios

Τι γίνεται εδώ ρε παιδιά; Άλλη δεν ήταν η IP του;
Και τα subdomains (πχ. forum.gamato.info) δεν απαντάνε *καθόλου*!



```
C:\Documents and Settings\User>nslookup www.gamato.info
Διακομιστής:  dsldevice.lan
Address:  192.168.10.254

Όνομα:   gamato.info
Address:  192.192.192.192
Aliases:  www.gamato.info
```

----------


## Anasazi

> Μα ο νομος εφαρμοζεται !! Συλλαμβανονται οι 6 του γαματο, κατεβαζει τους υποτιτλους το greek fun , φοβουνται και 2-3 αλλοι παραδιπλα, κοβονται συνεχεια ελληνικες ακρες και πηγες. Το σημερινο συστημα δουλευει.


Συλλαμβανονται οι 6 του γαματο,κλεινει το Greek Fun,φοβουνται και οι διπλα,κλεινουν και αυτοι(την επόμενη μέρα είτε μετακομίζουν τα sites στο εξωτερικό ή ανοίγουν 10 παρόμοια) και τελικα ολοι γραφονται στο Rapidshare,ή στο Hotfile ή οπουδήποτε αλλού και ζήσαν αυτοί καλά (βγάζοντας εκατομμύρια από τις συνδρομές) και εμείς καλύτερα.

Και εμείς φυσικά νιώθουμε δικαιωμένοι επειδή τιμωρήθηκε ο εγκληματίας διπλανός μας...οι πολυεθνικές Rapidshare,Megaupload κτλ ας πλουτίζουν.

Τέλειο το σύστημα,βουρκώνω από το θαυμασμό.  :Violinplaying:

----------


## zombie_wireless

Έτσι είναι, τί και άν έκλεισε ένα torrentαδικο, θα βρούνε αλλού να πάνε....

----------


## sotos65

Κάτι άλλο, μιας και υποτίθεται ότι με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα αποζημιώνονται οι δημιουργοί, οι καλλιτέχνες, οι συντελεστές ενός έργου. Αφορμή μία εκπομπή που έτυχε να δω τώρα στην τηλεόραση, και αφορά την κατάντια - τώρα στα γεράματα - ορισμένων γνωστών ηθοποιών από τον παλιό ελληνικό κινηματογράφο. Μπορούν να μας πουν οι κύριοι που εκμεταλλεύονται και εισπράττουν τα δικαιώματα των ταινιών αυτών από κάθε τηλεοπτική προβολή, που είναι χιλιάδες κάθε έτος με τις ίδιες και ίδιες ταινίες, πόσα αποδίδουν στους καλλιτέχνες, ηθοποιούς και όσους συνετέλεσαν στην δημιουργία τους; Γιατί αν έδιναν τα προβλεπόμενα μάλλον δεν θα βλέπαμε ηθοποιούς να είναι στην ψάθα...

----------


## 29gk

> Αν είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύεις ότι δουλεύει! Όσο δουλεύει και ο φόβος στη ζούγκλα γιατί αυτό που μας περιγράφεις είναι μια ζούγκλα όπου ο λύκος τρώει το πρόβατο αλλά το κάνει νόμιμα! Η νομιμότητα είναι το μόνο σου πρόβλημα όπως φαίνεται! Μα καλά, η λέξη ήθος σου λέει κάτι; Το σύστημα δουλεύει λες; Και οι αντιλόπες στη ζούγκλα φοβούνται και μαζεύονται όταν το λιοντάρι πιάσει μία και την κατασπαράξει αλλά την άλλη μέρα πάλι τραλαλά είναι! Για σένα έτσι πρέπει να λειτουργεί ο νόμος; Μήπως έχεις λίγο στρεβλή εικόνα για το κράτος δικαίου; Εκτός κι αν εσένα ένα κράτος έχει νόμους όχι για να διαφυλάσει τους πολίτες του αλλά για να του εκφοβίζει!


Καλως ηλθες στο club. Του αδυνατου που τον τρωει ο δυνατος. Φυσικα και ειναι ζουγκλα, ο καπιταλισμος αυτο ακριβως πρεσβευει. Φυσικα και το συστημα που εφτιαξαν δουλευει γιατι η τιμη του δισκου εξακολουθει να ειναι στα +20€. Που ακουσες και ποτε και δεν το πηρα ειδηση την λεξη "ηθος" απο καποιον εκπροσωπο εταιρειας ? Κερδος ειναι ο σκοπος της εταιρειας και αυτο ακριβως προσπαθει. Οποτε, ασε την δικη μου αισθηση η οποια πολυ σωστα επισημαινεις , μπορει να ειναι και εντελως στρεβλη, και σταματα να πληρωνεις το υποπροιον και που θα παει, θα πεσει και η τιμη του. Σταματα ομως και να αποκτας το υποπροιον. Παρε κανα βιβλιο, πηγαινε καμια βολτα, γραψε τα δικα σου παραμυθια. Μην του δινεις φραγκο ομως.

Και ξανα, στην ζουγκλα, *στο συστημα τους δηλαδη*, δεν υπαρχουν Ρομπεν των Δασων. Συστημικα ειναι ολα τα "παιδια".

----------


## sotos65

> Που ακουσες και ποτε και δεν το πηρα ειδηση την λεξη "ηθος" απο καποιον εκπροσωπο εταιρειας ? Κερδος ειναι ο σκοπος της εταιρειας και αυτο ακριβως προσπαθει.


Γιατί επικαλείσαι τότε το ήθος και το ηθικόν (αυτά τα *Δεν* που έγραψες πριν) στην περίπτωση του κατεβάσματος από τους χρήστες; Δεν πάει η ανηθικότητα μόνο από τη μια πλευρά...

----------


## 29gk

> Κάτι άλλο, μιας και υποτίθεται ότι με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα αποζημιώνονται οι δημιουργοί, οι καλλιτέχνες, οι συντελεστές ενός έργου. Αφορμή μία εκπομπή που έτυχε να δω τώρα στην τηλεόραση, και αφορά την κατάντια - τώρα στα γεράματα - ορισμένων γνωστών ηθοποιών από τον παλιό ελληνικό κινηματογράφο. Μπορούν να μας πουν οι κύριοι που εκμεταλλεύονται και εισπράττουν τα δικαιώματα των ταινιών αυτών από κάθε τηλεοπτική προβολή, που είναι χιλιάδες κάθε έτος με τις ίδιες και ίδιες ταινίες, πόσα αποδίδουν στους καλλιτέχνες, ηθοποιούς και όσους συνετέλεσαν στην δημιουργία τους; Γιατί αν έδιναν τα προβλεπόμενα μάλλον δεν θα βλέπαμε ηθοποιούς να είναι στην ψάθα...


Τα προβλεπομενα, οι ηθοποιοι που ειχαν ή εκαναν συμφωνια τα παιρνουν κανονικα. Μπορεις εξαλλου να ενημερωθεις απο τον ΣΕΗ και ισως απο το σπιτι του ηθοποιου.

----------


## sotos65

Τα προβλεπόμενα πρέπει να είναι πολύ λίγα τότε, αν δεν φτάνουν να χρηματοδοτήσουν επαρκώς ένα ταμείο ώστε κάποιοι καλοί γνωστοί ηθοποιοί να ζουν αξιοπρεπώς, και να μην βγαίνουν να παραπονιούνται στην τηλεόραση...

----------


## 29gk

> Γιατί επικαλείσαι τότε το ήθος και το ηθικόν (αυτά τα *Δεν* που έγραψες πριν) στην περίπτωση του κατεβάσματος από τους χρήστες; Δεν πάει η ανηθικότητα μόνο από τη μια πλευρά...


Το ανηθικο στην περιπτωση την δικια μου που κατεβαζω ταινιες ειναι οτι κλεβω τον κοπο *σου*.

Το ανηθικο στην περιπτωση την δικια σου ειναι πως *αισχροκερδεις* πουλωντας τον κοπο *σου*. Εσυ ο ιδιος ή καλυτερα ο εκπροσωπος σου.

Μην αρχισω τωρα παλι τα περι υποκρισιας. Οχι δυο μετρα και δυο σταθμα, ουτε μονον οτι μας συμφερει.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: 29gk πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τα προβλεπόμενα πρέπει να είναι πολύ λίγα τότε, αν δεν φτάνουν να χρηματοδοτήσουν επαρκώς ένα ταμείο ώστε κάποιοι καλοί γνωστοί ηθοποιοί να ζουν αξιοπρεπώς, και να μην βγαίνουν να παραπονιούνται στην τηλεόραση...


Αυτοι που βγαινουν και παραπονιουνται εχουν φαει τονους "προβλεπομενα" μην ανησυχεις. Χαρακτηριστικοτερη περιπτωση απο τον Χατζηχρηστο δεν θα βρεις, πιστευω.

----------


## sotos65

> Το ανηθικο στην περιπτωση την δικια μου που κατεβαζω ταινιες ειναι οτι κλεβω τον κοπο *σου*.
> 
> Το ανηθικο στην περιπτωση την δικια σου ειναι πως *αισχροκερδεις* πουλωντας τον κοπο *σου*. Εσυ ο ιδιος ή καλυτερα ο εκπροσωπος σου.
> 
> Μην αρχισω τωρα παλι τα περι υποκρισιας. Οχι δυο μετρα και δυο σταθμα, ουτε μονον οτι μας συμφερει.


Ισοπαλία λοιπόν, κανείς δεν θα πάρει το πρωτάθλημα!  :Razz:

----------


## 29gk

> Ισοπαλία λοιπόν, κανείς δεν θα πάρει το πρωτάθλημα!


Μαλλον χανουμε γιατι με αποψεις του " και γιατι να βγω στον δρομο, σαμπως θα αλλαξει κατι ? " οντως δεν προκειται να αλλαξει τιποτε προς το καλυτερο. Και στο δομο ειπαμε, οχι για το καθε λαμογιο αλλα για τα δικαιωματα μας που δεν ειναι αλλα απο τα μισθα μας. 


Αυτο το τελευταιο δεν παει σε σενα Σωτηρη.

----------


## electrodemo

> Μα ο νομος εφαρμοζεται !! Συλλαμβανονται οι 6 του γαματο, κατεβαζει τους υποτιτλους το greek fun , φοβουνται και 2-3 αλλοι παραδιπλα, κοβονται συνεχεια ελληνικες ακρες και πηγες. Το σημερινο συστημα δουλευει.


Ο Νόμος εφαρμόζεται!! (???) Αλλά, 

Η πραγματική εγχώρια πειρατεία (με σκοπό το κέρδος) συνεχίζεται κανονικά (νιγηριανοί φορτωμένοι dvd, πάγκοι στα πανεπιστήμια, μαγαζάκια με τον πειρατή της γειτονίας, dvdαδικα που «διευκολύνουν» τους πελάτες τους με αντίγραφα). 
Στο εξωτερικό απλά γελάνε στην Interpol με τους γραφικούς Έλληνες που απαιτούν σύλληψη των admin του τράκερ και η εξωτερική και κύρια πειρατεία συνεχίζεται κανονικά (usenet, file servers, rapid/mega/hotfile, ξένοι τρακερς κ.α.)

Αλλά μπράβο μας, καταφέραμε να συλλάβουμε (αποκλειστικότητα της Ελλάδας;) κάποιους πειρατές ενός δωρεάν τράκερ, που ορισμένοι παρουσιάζουν ως την αιτία πολλών εγκλημάτων φοροδιαφυγής, διαφυγόντων κερδών κ.α. (βλέπε tv,δελτία τύπου). Στη πορεία, αν χάσαμε κομμάτι της ελευθερίας στο ίντερνετ με την παράνομη και προληπτική παρακολούθηση από τις Αρχές και τους ISP, αυτά είναι ψιλοπράγματα έτσι;

----------


## Anasazi

> Μαλλον χανουμε γιατι με αποψεις του " και γιατι να βγω στον δρομο, σαμπως θα αλλαξει κατι ? " οντως δεν προκειται να αλλαξει τιποτε προς το καλυτερο. Και στο δομο ειπαμε, οχι για το καθε λαμογιο αλλα για τα δικαιωματα μας που δεν ειναι αλλα απο τα μισθα μας. 
> 
> 
> Αυτο το τελευταιο δεν παει σε σενα Σωτηρη.


Σε εμένα πάει!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## babylonx

> Καλως ηλθες στο club. Του αδυνατου που τον τρωει ο δυνατος. Φυσικα και ειναι ζουγκλα, ο καπιταλισμος αυτο ακριβως πρεσβευει. Φυσικα και το συστημα που εφτιαξαν δουλευει γιατι η τιμη του δισκου εξακολουθει να ειναι στα +20€. Που ακουσες και ποτε και δεν το πηρα ειδηση την λεξη "ηθος" απο καποιον εκπροσωπο εταιρειας ? Κερδος ειναι ο σκοπος της εταιρειας και αυτο ακριβως προσπαθει. Οποτε, ασε την δικη μου αισθηση η οποια πολυ σωστα επισημαινεις , μπορει να ειναι και εντελως στρεβλη, και σταματα να πληρωνεις το υποπροιον και που θα παει, θα πεσει και η τιμη του. Σταματα ομως και να αποκτας το υποπροιον. Παρε κανα βιβλιο, πηγαινε καμια βολτα, γραψε τα δικα σου παραμυθια. Μην του δινεις φραγκο ομως.
> 
> Και ξανα, στην ζουγκλα, *στο συστημα τους δηλαδη*, δεν υπαρχουν Ρομπεν των Δασων. Συστημικα ειναι ολα τα "παιδια".


Μήπως αν αύριο ο φούρναρης αρχίσει να πουλάει το ψωμί 20 ευρώ και δε μου φτάνουν για να φάω, να αφήσω την ελεύθερη αγορά να λειτουργήσει και να τον μποΐκοτάρω; Να στραφώ στο παντεσπάνι; Κι αν ανέβει και το παντεσπάνι και μετά όλα τα υπόλοιπα τι να κάνω; να μποϊκοτάρω το φαΐ για να δουλέψει η ελεύθερη αγορά; Όπως είναι το φαγητό για το σώμα μου έτσι είναι και η ψυχαγωγία για την ψυχή μου! Όπως θα αρχίζω και εγώ και όλοι να το κλέβω το φαγητό εάν μια μερίδα φτάσει στα 50 ευρώ έτσι τώρα που το καρτέλ μου πουλάει την ψυχαγωγία μου σε αυτές τις τιμές θα το κλέψω γιατί δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς τα προΐόντα τους τα χρειάζομαι κι εγώ και όλοι σας όσο κι αν λέτε ότι δεν είναι είδη πρώτης ανάγκης. Είναι είδη που χρειάζεται κάθε άνθρωπος. Όλοι έχουν την ανάγκη να ακούσουν τη μουσική που θέλουν και να δουν το θέαμα που επιθυμούν για ψυχαγωγικούς λόγους γιατί αν σου λείπει η ψυχαγωγία κινδυνεύει η ψυχική σου υγεία!

Μη μου λες λοιπόν να αισθανθώ άσχημα γιατί κλέβω αυτή την τεράστια βιομηχανία που θέλει να ελέγξει τα μάτια και τα αυτιά μου γιατί πραγματικά εμένα δε με συγκινείς καθόλου όσο κι αν προσπαθείς να με πατήσεις στο ήθος μου. Αφού παραδέχεσαι ότι δε πρόκειται για τίποτα άλλο παρά για μια νόμιμη ζούγκλα, επέτρεψε μου αλλά θα κάνω ότι μπορώ για να επιβιώσω και όσο το υπολογίζουν αυτοί το ήθος τόσο θα το υπολογίζω κι εγώ όταν τους "κλέβω".

----------


## 29gk

> *Μη μου λες λοιπόν να αισθανθώ άσχημα γιατί κλέβω αυτή την τεράστια βιομηχανία που θέλει να ελέγξει τα μάτια και τα αυτιά μου* γιατί πραγματικά εμένα δε με συγκινείς καθόλου όσο κι αν προσπαθείς να με πατήσεις στο ήθος μου. .


Μπορεις να καταλαβεις το παραδοξο που γραφεις εδω ? Το οτι ζητας, απαιτεις δηλαδη το δικαιωμα σου στην κλοπη της προπαγανδιστικης ταινιας του Ραμπο ? Και μαλιστα θεωρεις πως κανεις και αντισταση στο βουνο κιολας ? 

Και δεν μιλω για το ηθος σου, ουτε και το κατακρινω, αλιμονο. Αλλα εαν εισαι ετοιμος να βγεις στο δρομο για το γαματο, εαν ξεσηκωνεις τοση φασαρια για ενα τορενταδικο θα υπεθετε κανεις πως το ηθος και το αισθημα δικαιοσυνης που σε διακατεχει θα σε οδηγουσαν και σε μορφες αντιδρασης σε αλλα πιο σοβαρα θεματα, που θα ειχαν σχεση με το ψωμι που λεγαμε παραπανω.

Κι ομως οχι. Αρτος και θεαματα και δοξα σοι ο .... αυτοκρατορας.

----------


## Anasazi

Ποιος εχει διαδωσει την εντυπωση οτι οσοι κατεβαζουν το παιζουν επαναστατες?

----------


## Seitman

> ρε εσείς αυτές τις βαθυστόχαστες αναλύσεις με τα εκατομμύρια ευρώ από google ads μπορώ να τις χρησιμοποιήσω ή θα θέλετε πνευματικά δικαιώματα; Έχω μια υποψία ότι ο Νεκτάριος με ρίχνει ...


Έγραψες φίλε μου... Το καλύτερο  :Clap:

----------


## MADx2

Παιδιά τσαμπα τσακώνεστε τα παραμάγαζα της πειρατίας εκλεισαν το gamato γιατί έπεσαν οι πωλήσεις τους.
Οπως ειπαν και αλλοι οσοι πουλάνε cd/dvd *κυκλοφορούν άνετα* πουλώντας την πραμάτεια και κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται.
Κάτι ακόμα υπάρχουν  μαγαζιά που ζουν απο τα πειρατικά software (ειδικοτερα παιχνίδια) , μάλιστα ενα που βρίσκεται σε στενάκι της Στουρνάρη ( δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει ακόμα) είχε *κανονικά κατάλογο με τα αντεγραμμένα με φωτο παρακαλώ κ specs!!!* και διαλεγες.
Ολα αυτά  κανονικά και χύμα , αφού μπαίνοντας σου ελεγαν τι παιχνιδι θες και ελεγαν και τις τιμες. Οσες φορές είχα παει συναντούσα και *αστυνομικούς που ψωνιζαν!!!*

Κατα τα αλλα φταιει το ιντερνετ μπλα μπλα μπλα....

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Όχι, αλλά μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε άλλους νόμους που είναι φανερό ότι δεν συμβαδίζουν με την κοινή λογική, και ούτε είναι εφαρμοστέοι [εκτός αν θεωρείται εφαρμοστέος ένας νόμος που πιάνει 5-10 άτομα το χρόνο, και όλοι οι άλλοι εξακολουθούν και "παρανομούν"]. Οι φόροι σίγουρα δεν μπορούν να καταργηθούν, αλλά άλλοι νόμοι που ψηφίστηκαν μόνο για να υπερασπίσουν συγκεκριμένα ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα μπορούν να τροποποιηθούν και να εκσυχρονιστούν ανάλογα με τις τάσεις της εποχής [οι οποίες δεν συμβαδίζουν απαραίτητα με αυτά που επιζητούν οι διάφορες εταιρίες που διαχειρίζονται τα δικαιώματα, ή τις συμφωνίες τύπου ACTA που πάνε να περάσουν στη ζούλα].


Οι νόμοι περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων δεν προστατεύουν μόνο τον κάτοχο των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, αλλά και τους καταναλωτές. Αν νομιμοποιόταν το τσαμπέ κατέβασμα, τότε τα κέρδη των εταιριών θα έπεφταν κατακόρυφα (ειδικά τώρα που αναπτύσσετε η τεχνολογία και μπορείς να έχεις ένα home cinema με σχετικά λίγα χρήματα) και δεν θα είχαμε τις υπερπαραγωγές που έχουμε τώρα. Οπότε θα ξεχνάγαμε ταινίες όπως το LOTR, Avatar και άλλες καλές (για τους περισσότερους). Φυσικά και οι φτηνές "κακές" ταινίες θα είχαν πρόβλημα, καθώς ο κόσμος θα προτιμούσε να τις κατεβάσει παρά να πληρώσει για να τις νοικιάσει. Επίσης δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί θεωρείτε μη λογικό ένα ποσό της τάξεως των 100 ευρώ / χρόνο. Τόσα πολλά είναι για να έχεις δικαίωμα να βλέπεις και να ακούς τα πάντα???

----------


## AgentWolf

> Αχ .  Αν βάλεις λίγο το μυαλό σου να λειτουργήσει θα καταλάβεις πως από τα  στοιχειά που μαζεύει το Google μπορούμε να βρούμε  και τον MOD  του site και τους VIP και ότι άλλους θες.
> 
> 1.    Ξέρει το IP σου? ΝΑΙ
> 2.    Ξέρει το MAC σου? ΝΑΙ
> 3.    Ξέρει σε ποιες σελίδες του site μπαίνει αυτό MAC?  NAI
> 
> Από το 3  και μόνο δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε τι είναι ο Χρήστης? Σκέψου λίγο


Συγνώμη, αλλά αυτό ήταν το πιο άσχετο και λάθος που έχω ακούσει τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια στα θέματα των δικτύων!!!
ή μάλλον λάθος. Το πιο άσχετο ήταν σε προηγούμενο post του ίδιου χρήστη, όπου υποστήριζε ότι ξέρωντας την IP, ξέρω και το PC Name!!!

----------


## babylonx

> Μπρρρ, μη λες "κομμουνιστικό" γιατί ανατριχιάζω και μόνο στην σκέψη! Καμία ιδιαίτερη συμπάθεια δεν έχω στο καπιταλιστικό σύστημα, αλλά ακόμα περισσότερο για το κομμουνιστικό....


Δε μίλησα για κομμουνιστικό σύστημα. Είπα όμως ότι τα αμερικανά θεωρούν κομμουνιστικό οποιοδήποτε σύστημα λειτουργεί βάζοντας έναν x έλεγχο στην αγορά. Τη δημοκρατία που έχουν τα ευρωπαϊκά κράτη με τη δημόσια και δωρεάν υγεία, ασφάλιση, παιδεία, αυτοί τη θεωρούν κομμουνιστικό κατάλοιπο. Βγήκε ο Ομπάμα που προσπαθεί να φτιάξει ένα δημόσιο σύστημα ασφάλισης και υγείας και πέσανε όλοι πάνω του να τον φάνε. Όλα αυτά τα περί δωρεάν κοινωνικών αγαθών στην Αμερική θεωρούνται κομμουνιστικά. Σου λέει, αν είσαι εργατικός να βγάλεις λεφτά να τα παρέχεις στον εαυτό σου. Εάν δε μπορείς να βγάλεις λεφτά πάει να πει ότι είσαι τεμπέλης οπότε καλύτερα να πας να ψοφήσεις. Και αυτό γι αυτούς είναι δημοκρατία. Εάν έτσι είναι η δημοκρατία προτιμώ να με πούνε κομμουνιστή.

........Auto merged post: babylonx πρόσθεσε 14 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Συγνώμη, αλλά αυτό ήταν το πιο άσχετο και λάθος που έχω ακούσει τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια στα θέματα των δικτύων!!!
> ή μάλλον λάθος. Το πιο άσχετο ήταν σε προηγούμενο post του ίδιου χρήστη, όπου υποστήριζε ότι ξέρωντας την IP, ξέρω και το PC Name!!!


Είναι όντως εντελώς άκυρα όλα αυτά...

----------


## mezger

> Οι νόμοι περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων δεν προστατεύουν μόνο τον κάτοχο των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, αλλά και τους καταναλωτές. Αν νομιμοποιόταν το τσαμπέ κατέβασμα, τότε τα κέρδη των εταιριών θα έπεφταν κατακόρυφα (ειδικά τώρα που αναπτύσσετε η τεχνολογία και μπορείς να έχεις ένα home cinema με σχετικά λίγα χρήματα) και δεν θα είχαμε τις υπερπαραγωγές που έχουμε τώρα. Οπότε θα ξεχνάγαμε ταινίες όπως το LOTR, Avatar και άλλες καλές (για τους περισσότερους). Φυσικά και οι φτηνές "κακές" ταινίες θα είχαν πρόβλημα, καθώς ο κόσμος θα προτιμούσε να τις κατεβάσει παρά να πληρώσει για να τις νοικιάσει. Επίσης δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί θεωρείτε μη λογικό ένα ποσό της τάξεως των 100 ευρώ / χρόνο. Τόσα πολλά είναι για να έχεις δικαίωμα να βλέπεις και να ακούς τα πάντα???


 Αυτό που λες για τις υπερπαραγωγές είναι τελείως άκυρο, το Avatar, το LOTR, ο Τιτανικός και όλες αυτές οι υπερπαραγωγές βγάζουν το κόστος τους τις πρώτες εβδομάδες προβολής στα σινεμά. Οι συγκεκριμένες ταινίες έβγαλαν πάνω από 1 δις δολάρια η καθεμία ΜΟΝΟ από τα εισητήρια που έκοψαν, τα οποία ειδικά γι'αυτου του είδους τις ταινίες δεν επηρεάζονται από την πειρατεία για ευνόητους λόγους. 
Όσο για τις υπόλοιπες, ίσως θα πρέπει να σταματήσουν πλέον οι παραγωγοί να θεωρούν ότι κέρδη της τάξης του 500% είναι λογικός στόχος για μια ταινία...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ening_weekends
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...grossing_films

Και (στο περίπου) τα κέρδη http://www.the-numbers.com/movies/records/budgets.php

----------


## Simpleton

Περιορισμός στα κέρδη; Μα τί λες άνθρωπε μου, αυτά είναι κομμουνιστικά πράγματα...

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Αυτό που λες για τις υπερπαραγωγές είναι τελείως άκυρο, το Avatar, το LOTR, ο Τιτανικός και όλες αυτές οι υπερπαραγωγές βγάζουν το κόστος τους τις πρώτες εβδομάδες προβολής στα σινεμά. Οι συγκεκριμένες ταινίες έβγαλαν πάνω από 1 δις δολάρια η καθεμία ΜΟΝΟ από τα εισητήρια που έκοψαν, τα οποία ειδικά γι'αυτου του είδους τις ταινίες δεν επηρεάζονται από την πειρατεία για ευνόητους λόγους. 
> Όσο για τις υπόλοιπες, ίσως θα πρέπει να σταματήσουν πλέον οι παραγωγοί να θεωρούν ότι κέρδη της τάξης του 500% είναι λογικός στόχος για μια ταινία...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ening_weekends
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...grossing_films
> 
> Και (στο περίπου) τα κέρδη http://www.the-numbers.com/movies/records/budgets.php


    Ναι, και είπα ότι ένας λόγος είναι η τεχνολογία. Σήμερα με 2.000 ευρώ κάνεις ένα HD σύστημα με 100"+ οθόνη. Σε 5 χρόνια τα 2.000 ευρώ θα γίνουν 500 ευρώ. Οπότε αν είναι νόμιμο να κατεβάζεις από το internet, τότε θα πέσουν τα κέρδη. Μπόλικες ταινίες βγαίνουν στο internet σε HD ποιότητα πριν καν βγουν στους κινηματογράφους. Σκέψου αν γίνει και νόμιμο αυτό το πράγμα! Και στις μέρες μας οι περισσότεροι δεν έχουν HTPC και ότι κατεβάζουν το βλέπουν σε μικρές οθόνες PC και laptop. Σε 5 χρόνια όμως θα έχουν HTPC ή έστω media player στο home cinema τους. Οπότε έτσι θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα... 

Ο παραγωγός ρισκάρει βάζοντας εκατομμύρια σε μια ταινία. Οπότε δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να μην βγάζει μπόλικο κέρδος όταν του κάτσει η ταινία. πχ η ταινία ο Ταχυδρόμος με τον Κέβιν Κόστνερ ήταν υπερπαραγωγή και στοίχισε 80 εκατομμύρια. Τα έσοδα ήταν μόλις 18 εκατομμύρια (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Postman_%28film%29). Με άλλα λόγια δεν πάει να πει ότι κάνεις μια καλή ταινία, βάζεις μπόλικο χρήμα, βάζεις γνωστούς ηθοποιούς και έχεις κέρδος. Υπάρχει ρίσκο και για αυτό όταν σου κάτσει έχεις μεγάλο κέρδος.

edit: Επίσης υπάρχουν και οι φτηνότερες παραγωγές που θα έχουν μεγάλο πρόβλημα αν δεν βγάζουν χρήματα εκτός κινηματογράφου. Ειδικά αν σκεφτείς ότι υπάρχουν ταινίες που βγαίνουν κατευθείαν σε DVD ή και Blu Ray. Και στην τελική 100 ευρώ / χρόνο είναι 1 εισιτήριο κινηματογράφου τον μήνα. Δεν τα λες και πολλά λεφτά. Ειδικά αν αναλογιστείς ότι μπορεί βλέπει ολόκληρη η οικογένειες και όχι μόνο.

----------


## intech

Εχει κάποιος  νεότερη πληροφόρηση?



Off Topic


		Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος, που ανήκω σε ενα Φόρουμ με τόσο πλούσιους Ιδιοκτήτες και Διαχειριστές!  :Very Happy: 
Από όσο γνωρίζω, σχεδιάζουν να μοιραστούν τα κέρδη από τις διαφημίσεις, με όλα τα μέλη, ανάλογα με τον αριθμό των posts! :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## mezger

> Ναι, και είπα ότι ένας λόγος είναι η τεχνολογία. Σήμερα με 2.000 ευρώ κάνεις ένα HD σύστημα με 100"+ οθόνη. Σε 5 χρόνια τα 2.000 ευρώ θα γίνουν 500 ευρώ. Οπότε αν είναι νόμιμο να κατεβάζεις από το internet, τότε θα πέσουν τα κέρδη. Μπόλικες ταινίες βγαίνουν στο internet σε HD ποιότητα πριν καν βγουν στους κινηματογράφους. Σκέψου αν γίνει και νόμιμο αυτό το πράγμα! Και στις μέρες μας οι περισσότεροι δεν έχουν HTPC και ότι κατεβάζουν το βλέπουν σε μικρές οθόνες PC και laptop. Σε 5 χρόνια όμως θα έχουν HTPC ή έστω media player στο home cinema τους. Οπότε έτσι θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα...


 Αυτό γίνεται ήδη εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, αλλά τα κέρδη του hollywood αυξάνονται σταθερά. Και 200 ίντσες να έχεις στο σαλόνι σου, θα θες να δεις κάποιες ταινίες στο σινεμά. Ακόμα και στο εξωφρενικό σενάριο που ο αριθμός των εισητηρίων πέσει στο μισό, οι υπερπαραγωγές απλά θα έχουν μερικές εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια λιγότερα κέρδος.




> Ο παραγωγός ρισκάρει βάζοντας εκατομμύρια σε μια ταινία. Οπότε δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να μην βγάζει μπόλικο κέρδος όταν του κάτσει η ταινία. πχ η ταινία ο Ταχυδρόμος με τον Κέβιν Κόστνερ ήταν υπερπαραγωγή και στοίχισε 80 εκατομμύρια. Τα έσοδα ήταν μόλις 18 εκατομμύρια (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Postman_%28film%29). Με άλλα λόγια δεν πάει να πει ότι κάνεις μια καλή ταινία, βάζεις μπόλικο χρήμα, βάζεις γνωστούς ηθοποιούς και έχεις κέρδος. Υπάρχει ρίσκο και για αυτό όταν σου κάτσει έχεις μεγάλο κέρδος.


 Αυτό που λες είναι εκτός θέματος, δεν συζητάμε για το δίκαιο του κέρδους των παραγωγών, συζητάμε για το πως επηρεάζει η πειρατεία αυτό το κέρδος. Ο ταχυδρόμος θα πάτωνε με και χωρίς την πειρατεία. Οι υπερπαραγωγές που έχουν υπερκέρδη τώρα θα έχουν υπερκέρδη και με πολύ χειρότερη πειρατεία, γιατί πιστέυω θα συμφωνήσεις ότι και το 1000% και το 500% και το 200% είναι υπερκέρδη.




> edit: Επίσης υπάρχουν και οι φτηνότερες παραγωγές που θα έχουν μεγάλο πρόβλημα αν δεν βγάζουν χρήματα εκτός κινηματογράφου. Ειδικά αν σκεφτείς ότι υπάρχουν ταινίες που βγαίνουν κατευθείαν σε DVD ή και Blu Ray. Και στην τελική 100 ευρώ / χρόνο είναι 1 εισιτήριο κινηματογράφου τον μήνα. Δεν τα λες και πολλά λεφτά. Ειδικά αν αναλογιστείς ότι μπορεί βλέπει ολόκληρη η οικογένειες και όχι μόνο.


 
 1ον θα ήθελα να ήθελα να μου δώσεις μερικά παραδείγματα αξιόλογων straight to dvd ταινιών, πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ καμία.
 2ον και σημαντικότερον, υποστηρίζεις δηλαδή ότι ο Αρχοντας θα πρέπει να πάρει το ίδιο μερίδιο από τα 100 ευρώ μου με τον ταχυδρόμο ή με τη μεγάλη των μπάτσων σχολή 7?Γιατί αν όχι, πως θα σώσεις τις φτηνότερες παραγωγές που αναφέρεις? Και για να καταλάβω και το τελευταίο που λες, τα 100 ευρώ θα με βάζουν και στον κινηματογράφο δωρεάν?

----------


## Οβελίξ

Δηλαδή υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που υποστηρίζουν σοβαρά ότι πρέπει να μπει όριο στο επιχειρηματικό κέρδος του Κάμερον, του Λούκας και του Σπίλμπεργκ?

----------


## psytransas

> Δηλαδή υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που υποστηρίζουν σοβαρά ότι πρέπει να μπει όριο στο επιχειρηματικό κέρδος του Κάμερον, του Λούκας και του Σπίλμπεργκ?


Δηλαδη υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που υποστηριζουν σοβαρα οτι τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα πρεπει να εχουν ισχυ 2-3 αιωνες και να χιλιοπληρωνονται καθε φορα που αλλαζει το τεχνολογικο φορματ αποθηκευσης/διανομης ?  :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: psytransas πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επισης καποιοι θελουν και τη πιτα ολοκληρη και το σκυλο χορτατο.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Πού είδες τους 2-3 αιώνες? Γνωρίζεις το νόμο ή τζάμπα μιλάμε? Και, εν πάση περιπτώσει, μια συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση έκανα. Πιστεύει κανείς εδώ ότι θα πρέπει ο Κάμερον να σταματά πχ στα 500 εκ δολάρια και μετά να διανέμει το Αβαταρ τζάμπα? Πάτε καλά?

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Δεν υπήρχε καλό σύστημα προτζέκτορα εδώ και χρόνια. πχ εγώ το 2003 αγόρασα προτζέκτορα με 1.300 ευρώ. Μάπα μπροστά στον κινηματογράφο. Ούτε μπροστά στην 42" LCD του 2007 των 1.400 ευρώ δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί που έχω τώρα στο υπνοδωμάτιο.
Εννοείτε ότι θα δεις ταινίες στον κινηματογράφο.


Ναι, θα έχουν, αλλά αν λες ότι δεν αξίζει να βγάζει 6πλάσια χρήματα και ας βγάζει πχ διπλάσια, τότε δεν θα ρίσκαρε τόσα λεφτά, γιατί μπορεί το avatar να μη πατώσει, μπορεί να πατώσουν άλλες ταινίες της εταιρίας και να μπει μέσα η εταιρία. Αν θες λέγε για το εισιτήριο των κινηματογράφων που είναι υψηλό, αλλά όχι για το ότι πρέπει να μπει πλαφόν και στα κέρδη της εταιρίας. Δλδ αν φαλιρίσει η εταιρία λόγο λανθασμένων επενδύσεων (το Avatar έκανε 200+ εκατομμύρια), ποιος θα σώσει την εταιρία??? Ο φορολογούμενος, όπως έγινε και με τις τράπεζες???

Δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι αξιόλογα ή όχι. Οι εταιρίες δεν είχαν σκοπό όλες τις ταινίες που βγήκαν κατευθείαν σε dvd να μην τις βάλουν στον κινηματογράφο. Απλώς δεν τους βγήκε αυτό που ήθελαν (κακή επένδυση) και για αυτό την έβγαλαν κατευθείαν σε DVD. Στην τελική αν του πεις του επιχειρηματία ότι θα μπει και πλαφόν στα κέρδη του, για να μην έχει υπερκέρδη, τότε τον βλέπω να αλλάζει κλάδο για να έχει περιθώρια μεγαλύτερου κέρδους που ισχύει σε άλλους κλάδους.

Όχι
Θα έχουν κέρδος, σε σχέση με το τσάμπα. Γιατί αν είναι τσάμπα και η ταινία δεν είναι αξιόλογη, οι περισσότεροι θα προτιμήσουν να την δουν τσάμπα από το internet. Αν όμως είναι με ένα x κόστος, τότε θα έχει κέρδος από αυτό.
Όχι.

----------


## intech

> Δηλαδη υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που υποστηριζουν σοβαρα οτι τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα πρεπει να εχουν ισχυ 2-3 αιωνες και να χιλιοπληρωνονται καθε φορα που αλλαζει το τεχνολογικο φορματ αποθηκευσης/διανομης ? 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: psytransas πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Επισης καποιοι θελουν και τη πιτα ολοκληρη και το σκυλο χορτατο.


Οτι και να υποστηρίζει κάποιος, τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα, εχουν (ακόμα και στις ΗΠΑ), μέγιστο 20 χρόνια.
Μετά απο αυτήν την περίοδο, είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο, αν όχι αδύνατο, να τα Ανανεώσεις ..

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Πού είδες τους 2-3 αιώνες? Γνωρίζεις το νόμο ή τζάμπα μιλάμε? Και, εν πάση περιπτώσει, μια συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση έκανα. Πιστεύει κανείς εδώ ότι θα πρέπει ο Κάμερον να σταματά πχ στα 500 εκ δολάρια και μετά να διανέμει το Αβαταρ τζάμπα? Πάτε καλά?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...pyright_length

Αν ο δημιουργός ζει για 200 χρόνια και κάνει το έργο του στα παιδικά του χρόνια, τότε ναι.

----------


## sotos65

Συν τοις άλλοις, υπάρχει διαρκής χρονική επέκταση των copyright

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyrig..._Extension_Act

...φτάνοντας στη γνωστή πρόταση του Jack Valenti να κρατούν "forever less one day"!  :No no:

----------


## Οβελίξ

> *Οτι και να υποστηρίζει κάποιος*, τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα, εχουν (ακόμα και στις ΗΠΑ), μέγιστο 20 χρόνια.


Μέγα λάθος. Check your facts -ή το wikilink από πάνω. (τη σιγουριά σου θαυμάζω. Κανα λινκ 20ετίας έχεις?)

Στην Ελλάδα ισχύουν τα 70 χρόνια από το θάνατο του δημιουργού
Ιδού και μια σχετική είδηση

----------


## intech

> Μέγα λάθος. Check your facts -ή το wikilink από πάνω. (τη σιγουριά σου θαυμάζω. Κανα λινκ 20ετίας έχεις?)


Οταν θα σου απαγορεύσουν, να παίζεις, διασκευάζεις, τροποποείς η χρησιμοποείς ενα έργο π,χ. του Μπετόβεν, πές το μου..

Καλή η Wiki, αλλά μέχρι εκεί..
από αξιοπιστία, σε εμάς επαφίεται, να μην κάνουμε την κάθε μπούρδα ..γνώση..
Τι να πώ!!!!!!

"Στην Ελλάδα ισχύουν τα 70 χρόνια από το θάνατο του δημιουργού
Ιδού και μια σχετική είδηση"

Δέν είναι έτσι....Θα το δείς στην απόφαση, εκτός και αν την γνωρίζεις!!!

----------


## psytransas

> Οτι και να υποστηρίζει κάποιος, τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα, εχουν (ακόμα και στις ΗΠΑ), μέγιστο 20 χρόνια.
> Μετά απο αυτήν την περίοδο, είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο, αν όχι αδύνατο, να τα Ανανεώσεις ..


Eδω κοντευουν να το πανε στα 120... :Whistle:

----------


## MNP-10

Για ταινιες κτλ δεν ειναι τοσο σπουδαιο. Για τεχνολογικα επιτευγματα, ακομα και τα 10 χρονια ειναι αιωνες.

----------


## Anasazi

Έχετε βγει λίγο εκτός θέματος....  :Razz:

----------


## Οβελίξ

intech
Καλά άσε τη wiki. Εσύ αυτό με τα 20 χρόνια πού το είδες? Δεν είναι κακό να πεις «νομίζω ότι ισχύουν τα 20 χρόνια». Γελοίο είναι να λέει κάποιος με απόλυτη σιγουριά κάτι που δεν έχει δει γραμμένο πουθενά. 

Σου παρέθεσα άρθρο από το ΒΗΜΑ που κάνει λόγο για τα δικαιώματα από το έργο του Νίκου Καζαντζάκη. Εκεί αναφέρεται σαφώς ότι στην Ελλάδα ισχύουν τα 70 χρόνια από τον θάνατο του δημιουργού. Επιπλέον, κάποιος άλλος σε ενημέρωσε ότι στις ΗΠΑ ψηφίζουν νόμους επέκτασης μέχρι και τα 120 χρόνια (το λεγόμενο και Mickey Mouse Protection Act). Δεν είναι κακό να πεις «σόρι, δεν ήξερα». Κακό είναι να κατηγορείς ότι ο άλλος κάνει τη μπούρδα γνώση ενώ εσύ το έκανες πρώτος με τα 20 χρόνια.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> intech
> Καλά άσε τη wiki. Εσύ αυτό με τα 20 χρόνια πού το είδες? Δεν είναι κακό να πεις «νομίζω ότι ισχύουν τα 20 χρόνια». Γελοίο είναι να λέει κάποιος με απόλυτη σιγουριά κάτι που δεν έχει δει γραμμένο πουθενά. 
> 
> Σου παρέθεσα άρθρο από το ΒΗΜΑ που κάνει λόγο για τα δικαιώματα από το έργο του Νίκου Καζαντζάκη. Εκεί αναφέρεται σαφώς ότι στην Ελλάδα ισχύουν τα 70 χρόνια από τον θάνατο του δημιουργού. Επιπλέον, κάποιος άλλος σε ενημέρωσε ότι στις ΗΠΑ ψηφίζουν νόμους επέκτασης μέχρι και τα 120 χρόνια (το λεγόμενο και Mickey Mouse Protection Act). Δεν είναι κακό να πεις «σόρι, δεν ήξερα». Κακό είναι να κατηγορείς ότι ο άλλος κάνει τη μπούρδα γνώση ενώ εσύ το έκανες πρώτος με τα 20 χρόνια.


120 χρόνια από την δημιουργία του έργου και όχι τον θάνατο του δημιουργού. Ισχύει ήδη.

----------


## mezger

The Monty Python Channel on YouTube

  Νομίζω ότι μας χρειάζεται...και είναι και σχετικό  :Respekt:

----------


## babylonx

> Πού είδες τους 2-3 αιώνες? Γνωρίζεις το νόμο ή τζάμπα μιλάμε? Και, εν πάση περιπτώσει, μια συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση έκανα. Πιστεύει κανείς εδώ ότι θα πρέπει ο Κάμερον να σταματά πχ στα 500 εκ δολάρια και μετά να διανέμει το Αβαταρ τζάμπα? Πάτε καλά?


Ναι, το πιστεύω εγώ και νομίζω ότι πάω πάρα πολύ καλά. Γιατί με αυτά τα λεφτά θα μπορούσαν να ζήσουν εκατοντάδες άνθρωποι σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο αξιοπρεπώς μια ολόκληρη ζωή. Γιατί με αυτά τα λεφτά ο ίδιος θα μπορούσε να ζήσει σαν βασιλιάς για 5 ζωές. Οπότε δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα ήταν δυσαρεστημένος με 100 εκατομμύρια ας πούμε. Και μη μου πεις τώρα ότι αν έπαιρνε αυτά τα ελάχιστα ποταπά λεφτά δε θα ασχολιόταν για να βγάλει ταινίες γιατί θα αρχίσω να θεωρώ εγώ ότι εσύ δε πας καλά.

----------


## sotos65

> Οταν θα σου απαγορεύσουν, να παίζεις, διασκευάζεις, τροποποείς η χρησιμοποείς ενα έργο π,χ. του Μπετόβεν, πές το μου..
> 
> Καλή η Wiki, αλλά μέχρι εκεί..
> από αξιοπιστία, σε εμάς επαφίεται, να μην κάνουμε την κάθε μπούρδα ..γνώση..
> Τι να πώ!!!!!!
> 
> "Στην Ελλάδα ισχύουν τα 70 χρόνια από το θάνατο του δημιουργού
> Ιδού και μια σχετική είδηση"
> 
> Δέν είναι έτσι....Θα το δείς στην απόφαση, εκτός και αν την γνωρίζεις!!!


Καλά, αν και είναι τελείως αρνητική η στάση σου απέναντι στην wiki, στην οποία δεν γράφονται μόνο μπούρδες όπως νομίζεις, ελπίζω το site του πανεπιστήμιου του Cornell να το θεωρείς πιο αξιόπιστη πηγή...

http://copyright.cornell.edu/resources/publicdomain.cfm

----------


## intech

Οκ, αφού γνωρίζεται καλύτερα την νομοθεσία και τους νόμους...... :Cool: 

*ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ......*

"στην wiki, στην οποία δεν γράφονται μόνο μπούρδες "
Αυτό ακριβώς είπα..

Και βέβαια, ας μας πεί κάποιος που γνωρίζει τα, σχετικά άρθρα του Α.Κ., εγώ είμαι άσχετος......

----------


## sotos65

Δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις καμία γνώση των νόμων, τα κείμενα και οι αναφορές μιλάνε από μόνα τους, δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο να διαβάσει κάποιος δέκα αράδες με ημερομηνίες και χρονικά όρια...

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Ναι, το πιστεύω εγώ και νομίζω ότι πάω πάρα πολύ καλά. *Γιατί με αυτά τα λεφτά θα μπορούσαν να ζήσουν εκατοντάδες άνθρωποι σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο αξιοπρεπώς μια ολόκληρη ζωή.* Γιατί με αυτά τα λεφτά ο ίδιος θα μπορούσε να ζήσει σαν βασιλιάς για 5 ζωές. Οπότε δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα ήταν δυσαρεστημένος με 100 εκατομμύρια ας πούμε. Και μη μου πεις τώρα ότι αν έπαιρνε αυτά τα ελάχιστα ποταπά λεφτά δε θα ασχολιόταν για να βγάλει ταινίες γιατί θα αρχίσω να θεωρώ εγώ ότι εσύ δε πας καλά.


Εννοείς με ποσά *σαν* αυτό ή εννοείς *με τα ίδια τα λεφτά* του Αβαταρ? Εχει διαφορά.

----------


## sotos65

> Και βέβαια, ας μας πεί κάποιος που γνωρίζει τα, σχετικά άρθρα του Α.Κ., εγώ είμαι άσχετος......


Δεν ξέρω αν είσαι άσχετος, μάλλον όχι, αλλά ο νόμος 2121, ΦΕΚ Α’ 25/4-3-1993 περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, λέει στα άρθρα:




> *ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΣ*
> 
> 
> _Άρθρο 29_
>  Η διάρκεια γενικώς
>  1. Η πνευματική ιδιοκτησία διαρκεί όσο η ζωή του δημιουργού και  εβδομήντα (70) χρόνια μετά το θάνατό του, που υπολογίζονται από την 1η  Ιανουαρίου του έτους το οποίο έπεται του θανάτου του δημιουργού.
>  2. Μετά τη λήξη της προστασίας της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, το  Δημόσιο, εκπροσωπούμενο από τον Υπουργό Πολιτισμού, μπορεί να ασκεί τις  εξουσίες αναγνώρισης της πατρότητας του δημιουργού και τις εξουσίες  προστασίας της ακεραιότητας του έργου που απορρέουν από το ηθικό  δικαίωμα κατά το άρθρο 4 παρ. 1 περιπτ. β΄ και γ΄ του παρόντος νόμου.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## DESTR0YER

> Έχετε βγει λίγο εκτός θέματος....


 :One thumb up:   :Wink:  :Clap:

----------


## babylonx

> Εννοείς με ποσά *σαν* αυτό ή εννοείς *με τα ίδια τα λεφτά* του Αβαταρ? Εχει διαφορά.


Με ποσά σαν τα 500 εκατομμύρια δολάρια που έβαλες σαν παράδειγμα.


Off Topic



Και ναι, όντως έχουμε βγει εκτός θέματος εδώ και αρκετές σελίδες.

----------


## intech

> Δεν ξέρω αν είσαι άσχετος, μάλλον όχι, αλλά ο νόμος 2121, ΦΕΚ Α’ 25/4-3-1993 περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, λέει στα άρθρα:


Και στο 99%, ΟΛΕΣ οι αποφάσεις δικαστηρίων, τον ακυρώνουν...... :One thumb up: 
Και θα τελειώσει οριστικά, όταν ο πρώτος διάδικος, θέσει θέμα αντισυνταγματικότητας...
Αλλά γιατί να το κάνει, να μπλέξει σε ,μια απίστευτα χρονοβόρα διαδικασία, οταν ξέρει ότι θα δικαιωθεί πολύ συντομότερα....


Αυτά...

----------


## Simpleton

> Πού είδες τους 2-3 αιώνες? Γνωρίζεις το νόμο ή τζάμπα μιλάμε? Και, εν πάση περιπτώσει, μια συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση έκανα. Πιστεύει κανείς εδώ ότι θα πρέπει ο Κάμερον να σταματά πχ στα 500 εκ δολάρια και μετά να διανέμει το Αβαταρ τζάμπα? Πάτε καλά?


Να είναι ένα λογικό ποσοστό συναρτήσει του κόστους της παραγωγής και προώθησης, και άρα του ρίσκου που ανέφερε ο [DSL]MANOS.

----------


## sotos65

> Και στο 99%, ΟΛΕΣ οι αποφάσεις δικαστηρίων, τον ακυρώνουν......


Προσωπικά δεν με στενοχωρεί καθόλου και καλά κάνουν (  :Smile:  ), αλλά αυτό είναι θέμα ερμηνείας των δικαστηρίων. Σημασία έχει ότι επισήμως ο νόμος λέει για 70 χρόνια προστασίας μετά τον θάνατο του δημιουργού, ή τις διάφορες παραλλαγές του...

----------


## intech

> Προσωπικά δεν με στενοχωρεί καθόλου και καλά κάνουν (  ), αλλά αυτό είναι θέμα ερμηνείας των δικαστηρίων. Σημασία έχει ότι επισήμως ο νόμος λέει για 70 χρόνια προστασίας μετά τον θάνατο του δημιουργού, ή τις διάφορες παραλλαγές του...


Εντάξει, ..Τι να πώ.
Τα είπα πριν, έτσι είναι, το ότι τελικά δικαιοδοτεί στην χώρα μας, σε αρκετά ΕΙΝΑΙ πολύ μπροστά... :One thumb up:

----------


## ares

Και για να ξέρουμε γιατί μιλάμε, ο πραγματικός δημιουργός αμείβεται συνήθως με 100 εως 300 ευρώ το "κομμάτι" (τραγούδι) το οποίο μετα εμφανίζεται και καλά να το έχε γράψει ο ξενέρωτος πλην εμφανίσιμος και μουσικά άσχετος "καλλιτέχνης".. Αντε γιατι αρχίζω να τα παιρνω με αυτη τη ξαφνική δήθεν αγάπη για του δημιουργούς που  οι εταιρίες  και καλά προστατεύουν ... Νομίζω πως δεν έχει κανεις εδω  την παραμικρή ιδέα για το θέμα. Ό,τι δει κανεις στην τηλεόραση, νομίζει πως είναι και η πραγματικότητα. Οι πραγματικοί δημιουργοι δεν έχουν καν το δικαίωμα να πουν πως το τραγούδι είναι δικό τους, όχι να πληρωθούν και δικαιώματα.

----------


## stavrosLinux

> Πού είδες τους 2-3 αιώνες? Γνωρίζεις το νόμο ή τζάμπα μιλάμε? Και, εν πάση περιπτώσει, μια συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση έκανα. Πιστεύει κανείς εδώ ότι θα πρέπει ο Κάμερον να σταματά πχ στα 500 εκ δολάρια και μετά να διανέμει το Αβαταρ τζάμπα? Πάτε καλά?


Όχι, αρκεί να μπει φόρος 99% στην υπεραξία που δημιουργείται.

----------


## 29gk

Nαι και μετα no more Καμερον ουτε και ταινιες γιατι κανεις δεν θα κατσει να δουλευει τσαμπα. Ουτε και θα ξαναβγαλει κανεις ταινια για να του λενε ποσα θα βγαζει. Και εδω που τα λεμε, κανεις δεν προκειται να κανει κανενος ειδους εμποριο πλεον αλλα ολοι θα ειναι υπαλληλοι και συντροφοι στη ζωη και ...... ουπς ! Για μια στιγμη, αλλα αυτο δοκιμαστηκε και απετυχε ή οχι ?

----------


## Simpleton

Off Topic


		Δοκιμάστηκε όμως;  :Thinking:

----------


## 29gk

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%88%...B9%CF%8E%CE%BD

----------


## Anasazi

Πως συνδεεται ακριβως η ΕΣΣΔ με τον τιτλο "Θριλερ με συλληψεις διαχειριστων Ελληνικου tracker" ? :Thinking:

----------


## sotos65

Στην Δανία και Σουηδία που τα υψηλά εισοδήματα φορολογούνται λίγο κάτω από 60% επεκράτησε κομμουνισμός ή σταμάτησε η επιχειρηματικότητα;

----------


## Simpleton

(Παρακαλώ να διαγραφεί, καλύτερα να μην το εκτροχιάσουμε τελείως. Ευχαριστώ.)

----------


## stavrosLinux

> Nαι και μετα no more Καμερον ουτε και ταινιες γιατι κανεις δεν θα κατσει να δουλευει τσαμπα. Ουτε και θα ξαναβγαλει κανεις ταινια για να του λενε ποσα θα βγαζει. Και εδω που τα λεμε, κανεις δεν προκειται να κανει κανενος ειδους εμποριο πλεον αλλα ολοι θα ειναι υπαλληλοι και συντροφοι στη ζωη και ...... ουπς ! Για μια στιγμη, αλλα αυτο δοκιμαστηκε και απετυχε ή οχι ?


Λάθος σε όλες τις υποθέσεις που έκανες.

----------


## anon

Σημείωση. Τα υπερκέρδη απο τις πωλήσεις ταινιών και μουσικής πάνε κυρίως στις εταιρίες. Οι δημιουργοί παίρνουν μικρο ποσοστό των κερδών. Σίγουρα καταξιωμένοι εμπορικά καλλιτέχνες πχ σκηνοθέτες Σπίλμπεργκ, Κάμερον κλπ παίρνουν μεγάλες αμοιβές ίσως και ποσοστό επι των κερδών, αλλά την μερίδα του λέοντος παίρνουν οι εταιρίες.

........Auto merged post: anon πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στην Δανία και Σουηδία που τα υψηλά εισοδήματα φορολογούνται λίγο κάτω από 60% επεκράτησε κομμουνισμός ή σταμάτησε η επιχειρηματικότητα;


Μην λές τέτοια, προσβάλεις το σύστημα. Ασε δε που στην Δανια και Σουηδία που λές δεν έβγαλαν και καμμιά ταινία (εμπορικά) της προκοπής...  :Razz:

----------


## bxenos

> Nαι και μετα no more Καμερον ουτε και ταινιες γιατι κανεις δεν θα κατσει να δουλευει τσαμπα. Ουτε και θα ξαναβγαλει κανεις ταινια για να του λενε ποσα θα βγαζει. Και εδω που τα λεμε, κανεις δεν προκειται να κανει κανενος ειδους εμποριο πλεον αλλα ολοι θα ειναι υπαλληλοι και συντροφοι στη ζωη και ...... ουπς ! Για μια στιγμη, αλλα αυτο δοκιμαστηκε και απετυχε ή οχι ?


οι ηθοποιοί, ποδοσφαιριστές, σκηνοθέτες, μοντέλες, τραγουδιάρες  κτλ υπερπληρωμένοι, δεν θα δουλευαν με λιγότερα λεφτά; θα προτιμήσουν να πάνε να δουλέψουν στα macdonalds αντί να κάνουν αυτό που καταφέρνουν καλύτερα;

Η δικιά μας ανοχή και αποδοχή της κατάστασης αυτής έχει φέρει σαν αποτέλεσμα τέτοιες τιμές/αμοιβές.

----------


## 29gk

> οι ηθοποιοί, ποδοσφαιριστές, σκηνοθέτες, μοντέλες, τραγουδιάρες  κτλ υπερπληρωμένοι, δεν θα δουλευαν με λιγότερα λεφτά; θα προτιμήσουν να πάνε να δουλέψουν στα macdonalds αντί να κάνουν αυτό που καταφέρνουν καλύτερα;
> 
> Η δικιά μας ανοχή και αποδοχή της κατάστασης αυτής έχει φέρει σαν αποτέλεσμα τέτοιες τιμές/αμοιβές.


Σωστο. Οπως πολυ σωστο ειναι και το παραδειγμα της Σουηδιας. Μονο που το συστημα αυτο ειναι αμερικανικο. Απο εκει προερχεται, εκει εφαρμοστηκε, απο εκει επιβαλλεται και κακα τα ψεματα για τα δικα του παραγωγα προκειται.

Ειμαι σιγουρος, πως οι Ευρωπαιοι ( με την εξαιρεση ισως της Αγγλιας που εχει μεγαλη βιομηχανια στην μουσικη ) δεν θα ειχαν αντιρρηση αν  τα δικα τους παραγωγα κυκλοφορουσαν περα δωθε στα torrents. Ομως το ολο συστημα ελεγχεται απο αμερικανικα συμφεροντα και πολυεθνικες.

Για αυτο σου λεω, σαν απαντηση στην τελευταια προταση. Η λυση ειναι αυτη ακριβως που υποδεικνυεις. Καμια πλεον ανοχη και αποδοχη της καταστασης. Να βγαινει το καθε "οπα" στα ραφια και να μενει εκει. Για να δουμε, πεφτει η τιμη ? Ανεβαινει η ποιοτητα ? Η ποικιλια ισως ?

----------


## kostas007

> οι ηθοποιοί, ποδοσφαιριστές, σκηνοθέτες, μοντέλες, τραγουδιάρες  κτλ υπερπληρωμένοι, δεν θα δουλευαν με λιγότερα λεφτά; θα προτιμήσουν να πάνε να δουλέψουν στα macdonalds αντί να κάνουν αυτό που καταφέρνουν καλύτερα;
> 
> Η δικιά μας ανοχή και αποδοχή της κατάστασης αυτής έχει φέρει σαν αποτέλεσμα τέτοιες τιμές/αμοιβές.


φυσικα.η προσφορα κανει τη ζητηση,αν αντι για 30.000 ατομα στο καθε γηπεδο πηγαιναν 1500 καθε αγωνα να δεις ποσα θα παιρναν.
για αλλη μια φορα ο αλμπερτ δικαιωνεται

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Πέρα από τις "κακές" ταινίες, υπάρχουν και άλλες δημιουργίες που δεν βγαίνουν στον κινηματογράφο. πχ τα ντοκιμαντέρ, σειρές, τηλεταινίες κτλ. Πχ το Lost, 24, Heroes θα βγάλουν λεφτά και από τα ξένα κανάλια και dvd και blu ray. Επίσης θα βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους και από τους συνδρομητές των καναλιών που τα προβάλουν ή και από το VoD ή και τις διαφημίσεις. Αν ο άλλος ξέρει ότι μπορεί να τα βρει τσάμπα, ποιος ο λόγος να πληρώσει συνδρομή ή VoD αφού θα μπορεί να το δει κατεβάζοντάς το από το νετ τσάμπα. Οπότε δεν είναι κάτι τόσο απλό να πεις ΟΚ βάλε τα τσάμπα και άσε τον άλλο να βρει τρόπο να βγάλει τα έξοδα.

----------


## LOUKAS32

περα απο το να κλεισουν τα σιτε ολα που δεν προκειται ποτε...υπαρχει αλλη λυση. 

ΑΠΛΑ

O ISP βαζει  CAP στο download....τι πιο απλο...τζιζους λολ

----------


## Οβελίξ

Το BBC (όπως και το National Geographic) φτιάχνουν τα καλύτερα ντοκιμαντέρ του κόσμου. Κοστίζουν απίστευτα λεφτά και τα γυρίσματά τους μπορεί να διαρκούν και τρία και πέντε χρόνια. Σύμφωνα με τη λογική μερικών θα έπρεπε το BBC να τα δίνει ελεύθερα μόλις βγάλει τα έξοδά του ή να το φορολογούν με 99% (!!!) στα κέρδη από εκεί και πάνω. Το μόνο σίγουρο έτσι είναι ποτέ το BBC δεν θα ενδιαφερθεί να φτιάξει τόσο καλά ντοκιμαντέρ. Χωρίς κέρδος δεν κινείται τίποτα.

Επιπλέον, βλέπω σας έπιασε ο πόνος για τις αμοιβές των ποδοσφαιριστών, των τραγουδιστών κλπ. Ειδικά αυτοί δεν τα παίρνουν από κανέναν με το ζόρι. Ακόμα και ο Ρόμπι Ουίλιαμς που έχει πει "they pay me a ridiculously high ammount of money just for singing" κάνει sold out συναυλίες όπου κι αν εμφανιστεί. Ε, αν ανεβαίνεις σε μια σκηνή και από κάτω έχει 100.000 κόσμο θα είσαι πάμπλουτος, τι να κάνουμε? Ετσι είναι η showbiz. Tι να κάνει? Να τραγουδά αφιλοκερδως?

Τέλος, μια παράμετρος που δεν έχει πιάσει κανείς: Για να γίνει το Avatar, το Terminator, το Star Wars, το Saving Private Ryan και οι παρόμοιές τους, εργάστηκαν στρατιές ανθρώπων, χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ευρεσιτεχνίες (η 3D κάμερα του Αβαταρ κατασκευάστηκε ειδικά για αυτό), άνθρωποι που εργάζονται σε εφαρμογές τεχνολογίας βρήκαν ένα συναρπαστικό πεδίο δράσης (άλλο να γράφεις κώδικα για το Terminator και άλλο για το λογιστικό γραφείο της γειτονιάς σου). 

Θέλω να πω, χωρίς τις υπερπαραγωγές του Χόλιγουντ, του BBC και των παρόμοιων, χιλιάδες δημιουργικοί άνθρωποι δεν θα είχαν πεδίο δράσης. Αν οι ταινίες δεν έβγαζαν αυτό το κέρδος, ο Κάμερον δεν θα έβρισκε ποτέ 300 εκ δολάρια για να γυρίσει αυτή την ταινία. Μπορεί καλλιτεχνικά να είναι μια ανοησία, αλλά τεχνικά πήγε τον κινηματογράφο μερικά βήματα μπροστά. Και είναι χιλιάδες οι επαγγελματίες που ωφελούνται από αυτό.

Δεν υποστηρίζω ότι η πειρατία θα εξαφανίσει τέτοιες παραγωγές, όχι. Απλώς επισημαίνω ότι στην προσπάθειά τους κάποιοι να περάσουν το «θέλω να κατεβάζω ό,τι θέλω όσο θέλω και δεν με νοιάζει τίποτα, έχουν λεφτά αυτοί» μηδενίζουν το προϊόν, το ίδιο προϊόν για το οποίο θέλουν το δικαίωμα να το παίρνουν δωρεάν.

----------


## MNP-10

> Το BBC (όπως και το National Geographic) φτιάχνουν τα καλύτερα ντοκιμαντέρ του κόσμου. Κοστίζουν απίστευτα λεφτά και τα γυρίσματά τους μπορεί να διαρκούν και τρία και πέντε χρόνια. Σύμφωνα με τη λογική μερικών θα έπρεπε το BBC να τα δίνει ελεύθερα μόλις βγάλει τα έξοδά του ή να το φορολογούν με 99% (!!!) στα κέρδη από εκεί και πάνω. Το μόνο σίγουρο έτσι είναι ποτέ το BBC δεν θα ενδιαφερθεί να φτιάξει τόσο καλά ντοκιμαντέρ. Χωρίς κέρδος δεν κινείται τίποτα.


Το BBC δεν ειναι ακριβως "εμπορικο" / "for profit". Το πληρωνουν οι Βρετανοι φορολογουμενοι (αντιστοιχα με τη δικη μας ΕΡΤ).

----------


## Raven84

> Το BBC δεν ειναι ακριβως "εμπορικο" / "for profit". *Το πληρωνουν* οι Βρετανοι φορολογουμενοι (αντιστοιχα με τη δικη μας ΕΡΤ).




Off Topic


		145£ per tv set παρακαλώ.Και το πληρώνουν :Whistle:

----------


## sotos65

Ούτε καν διαφημίσεις δεν έχει, τι να λέμε τώρα για εμπορικό και κέρδη...

........Auto merged post: sotos65 πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		145£ per tv set παρακαλώ.Και το πληρώνουν


In Deutschland πληρώνουν εκτός από τις τηλεοράσεις και τα ραδιόφωνα, ακόμα και οι υπολογιστές που συνδέονται στο internet (ουσιαστικά δηλαδή πρέπει να πληρώνουν όλοι)

http://www.gez.de/gebuehren/internet_pcs/index_ger.html
http://www.gez.de/gebuehren/gebuehre...index_ger.html

----------


## Raven84

> Ούτε καν διαφημίσεις δεν έχει, τι να λέμε τώρα για εμπορικό και κέρδη...




Off Topic


		Όπως είπα οι 145£( που δεν είναι υποχρεωτικές αν δεν γουστάρεις να δεις TV) φέρνουν £3.5 Billion έσοδα τον χρόνο . :One thumb up: Με τόσα λεφτά χάνουν την σημασία τους  λέξεις όπως εμπορικό, κέρδη κλπ κλπ.

soto παντού πληρώνουν και μάλιστα σεβαστά ποσά.Μην κοιτάς στην Ελλάδα που γουστάρουμε κρατική τηλεόραση γ@μ@ω πληρώνοντας 3.60.

----------


## sotos65

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Όπως είπα οι 145£( που δεν είναι υποχρεωτικές αν δεν γουστάρεις να δεις TV) φέρνουν £3.5 Billion έσοδα τον χρόνο .Με τόσα λεφτά χάνουν την σημασία τους  λέξεις όπως εμπορικό, κέρδη κλπ κλπ.
> 
> soto παντού πληρώνουν και μάλιστα σεβαστά ποσά.Μην κοιτάς στην Ελλάδα που γουστάρουμε κρατική τηλεόραση γ@μ@ω πληρώνοντας 3.60.


Αυτό το τελευταίο που λες έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον, γιατί οι περισσότεροι παραπονιούνται για το ποσό που πληρώνουν μέσω ΔΕΗ στην ΕΡΤ (εντάξει, δεν αξιοποιούνται όλα αυτά τα χρήματα σωστά, κάθε άλλο μάλλον), εν όψει μάλιστα της σταδιακής μείωσης της διαφήμισης στην ΕΡΤ και την *μείωση* του τέλους που σκέπτεται ο Γερουλάνος! (μάλλον το έχει βάλει σκοπό *να την κλείσει την ΕΡΤ*, δεν δικαιολογείται αλλιώς)

http://www.skai.gr/articles/news/gre...4%CE%95%CE%97/




> Τη μείωση του τέλους για την ΕΡΤ στους λογαριασμούς της ΔΕΗ προανήγγειλε  ο υπουργός Πολιτισμού Παύλος Γερουλάνος, χωρίς όμως να προσδιορίσει  πότε θα γίνει και πόσο θα είναι.
> 
> Ο υπουργός ανέφερε επίσης ότι η νέα διοίκηση στην ΕΡΤ έχει σαφείς  εντολές να συνεχίσει τον εξορθολογισμό των δαπανών και την περιστολή της  σπατάλης και να βρει νέες πηγές εσόδων απο την αξιοποίηση του αρχείου  της.
> 
> Ωστόσο, τόνισε ότι για να πετύχει τους στόχους της η ΕΡΤ, χρειάζεται το  τέλος που την αναλογεί από το λογαριασμό, ώστε να μην πιέζεται από τα  συμφέροντα των διαφημιζόμενων.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Το BBC πουλάει πανάκριβα τα ντοκιμαντέρ του σε όλο τον κόσμο και βγάζει κέρδη από αυτά, αυτό ήταν το point μου, όχι αν το πληρώνει το κοινό. Και με τα κέρδη πληρώνει τον επιστήμονα και τον τεχνικό και τον ηχολήπτη και τον researcher και τον fixer που κρέμονται στην άκρη του ηφαιστείου ή μένουν ένα χρόνο στη σαβάνα για να κινηματογραφήσουν πώς γεννάει το οκάπι. 

Τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα είναι ένας τρόπος να αμειφθούν όλοι αυτοί και να προσφερθεί στο κοινό γνώση (ή διασκέδαση αν μιλάμε για Χόλιγουντ). Υποψιάζομαι ότι οι περισσότεροι που μιλούν για «ελεύθερη διακίνηση» και «όλα τζάμπα» δεν συνειδητοποιούν ότι το copyright είναι ο μοναδικος τρόπος που υπάρχει για να πληρωθούν όλοι, από τον Τομ Κρουζ μέχρι τον κομπάρσο της ταινίας του και από τον οδηγό του τζιπ του BBC μέχρι τον Νομπελίστα ιστορικό που σου διηγείται μια ιστορία στα ερείπια της Μάτσου Πίτσου. 

Ξαναλέω, δεν υποστηρίζω τη στάση των εταιριών που στρέφονται εναντίον του κάθε downloader. Απλώς καλό είναι να φωτίζουμε και πτυχές που δεν έχουμε -ενδεχομένως- σκεφτεί. Γιατί, όπως πολύ σωστά είπαν και άλλοι φίλοι εδώ, ταινίες και δημιουργία δεν είναι μόνο ο Κάμερον και οι φίλοι του, είναι χιλιάδες κόσμος που ζει απ' αυτό και είναι η δουλειά του και η ασφάλισή του και το σχολείο των παιδιών του.

----------


## AgentWolf

> μυνημα προς τους ιδιοκτητες video-club
> 
> να σας πληροφορήσω οτι το να νοικιάζεις το dvd ισχύει σχεδόν μόνο στην
> ελλάδα.στο εξωτερικό το αγοράζουμε και ακριβά μάλιστα ,αλλά σε σχέση με την ελλάδα 
> που δίνεις 2 ευρω για μιά μέρα ,εμείς με 12-20 ευρώ έχουμε την ταινία για πάντα.
> 
> συγκριτικα παλι ποιο ακριβα ειναι στην ελλαδα.αλλα ακομα και να μην θελουμε να την 
> αγορασουμε την ταινια την βλεπουμε μεσω του iptv που εχουμε με μικρη επιβαρυνση απο
> 1 ευρω εως 3 για τις ταινειες που μολις βγηκαν.απο οτι ξερω ηδη και στην ελλαδα αρχισε
> ...


+1 κι από εμένα...

----------


## anon

> Το BBC πουλάει πανάκριβα τα ντοκιμαντέρ του σε όλο τον κόσμο και βγάζει κέρδη από αυτά,...


To ότι τα πουλάει, ναι έχεις δίκιο, ότι τα πουλά πανάκριβα μάλλον όχι. Βλέπεις τα ντοκυμαντέρ πάντα ήταν η πλέον φθηνή λύση να γεμίσεις ένα πρόγραμμα. το ότι μπορεί και βγάζει περισσότερα, επειδή πουλά σε πιο πολλές αγορές (βλ κανάλια), ναι ΟΚ, θα συμφωνήσω σε αυτό. Επίσης πολλές απο τις μεγάλες σύγχρονες παραγωγές ουσιαστικά είναι συμπαραγωγές (μου φαίνεται ότι και το ΣΚΑΙ ήταν σε μια τέτοια υπερπαραγωγή), και σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν συγκρίνονται τα κόστη με τα κόστη μιας χολυγουντιανής ταινίας, ακόμη και εαν είναι High Definition IMAX το ντοκυμαντέρ.

----------


## 3lbereth

Μην ξεχνάτε και τις περίφημες σειρές του.
Δε νομίζω οτι υπάρχει μέτρο σύγκρισης μεταξύ BBC και ΕΡΤ, είτε σε επίπεδο οργάνωσης, είτε σε επίπεδο παραγωγών. Τουλάχιστον εκεί τα σκας, αλλά ξέρεις οτι τα λεφτά σου πιάνουν τόπο...

----------


## AgentWolf

> Το κόστος που χρεώνει η google τον διαφημιζόμενο είναι
> Μέγιστο κόστος ανά κλικ (CPC): €0,01
> Ελάχιστο κόστος ανά χίλιες εμφανίσεις (CPM): €0,20
> Αν υποθέσουμε οτι δεν ήταν οι καθημερινές επισκέψεις 16 εκ (ΔΗΕ) αλλά το 30%.
> Δηλαδή 5 εκ επισκέψεις. Και χωρίς να ξέρω αλλά υπόθεση κάνω οτι ο ιστότοπος που έχει την διαφήμιση παίρνει ένα 30% ας κάνουμε την πράξη 5,000,000:1000*0,30*0,20*30(ημερες μηνα)*5(διαφημίσεις ανα σελιδα)=45000ευρώ
> Αν υποθέσουμε οτι το 16,000,000 είναι σωστό θα μιλάμε για 120,000 τον μήνα.


Η διαφορά είναι ότι το gamato δεν είχε google adsense, αλλά είχε άλλον πάροχο διαφημίσεων, ο οποίος πληρώνει περισσότερα. Άρα βάλε χοντρικά τα διπλάσια από όσα αναφέρεις στους υπολογισμούς σου.

----------


## sotos65

Και ένα μήνυμα on topic,

http://www.ifpi.org/content/section_news/20100311.html




> *Greek police close website that pirated music, film, games and books*
> 
> Athens, 11th March 2010 - Police in Greece have closed down, pending trial, the BitTorrent index and tracker site Gamato.info that had been used to facilitate large-scale copyright infringement of music, film, games and books.
> 
> The closure follows raids in Athens, Salonika, Larissa and Aridaia that led to the arrest of six individuals connected with the administration of the site.
> 
> Officers acted after tip-offs from IFPI Greece, which represents the local recorded music industry and MPA, which represents the film industry internationally.
> 
> Gamato.info, a BitTorrent tracker, was estimated by alexa.com to be the 13th most visited website in Greece before its closure. Statbrain.com calculated that 155,000 users visited the site daily.
> ...

----------


## AgentWolf

> Για να σουμάρουμε:
> 
> - Αυτοί που συνελήφθησαν ήταν VIP members και για τους admins ενημερώθηκαν  οι Ολλανδικές Αρχές οι οποίες και θα αποφασίσουν για το αν θα τους διώξουν ή όχι.
> 
> - Υπάρχει ΚΡΙΣΙΜΟ ερώτημα για το πως εντοπίστηκαν οι ΙΡ των μελών που συνελήφθηκαν.
> Πρέπει να μάθουμε ποιός φούστης ISP έδωσε τις ΙΡ των συνδρομητών του και πάνω σε ποιά νομική βάση.
> Όταν το μάθουμε μπορούμε να ενημερώσουμε τον κόσμο ώστε να πάρουν το μαθηματάκι τους οι εν λόγω κύριοι...
> 
> - Άλλο ερώτημα:
> ...


Πιστεύω ότι όταν απαντηθούν αυτά τα ερωτήματα, θα πρέπει να μπει ανάλογο άρθρο στην αρχική σελίδα του adslgr.com, σαν είδηση της χρονιάς.

----------


## jimran47

Για τον παραλογισμό  των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων γράφει στην σημερινη Καθημερινή ο Πάσχος Μανδραβέλης

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...03/2010_394252

----------


## sotos65

Υπάρχουν ευτυχώς και δημοσιογράφοι που αντιλαμβάνονται τα θέματα αυτά από την σωστή οπτική γωνία, και όχι όπως τα πλασάρουν οι μεταπράτες των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και οι συνήγοροί τους...

----------


## wnet

> Για τον παραλογισμό  των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων γράφει στην σημερινη Καθημερινή ο Πάσχος Μανδραβέλης
> 
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...03/2010_394252


Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη, μπράβο που ακούγεται και κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Anasazi

"Οι επιχειρήσεις media, όμως, επειδή έχουν γιγαντωθεί, αδυνατούν να κατανοήσουν ότι η εποχή άλλαξε και πρέπει να αλλάξουν τον τρόπο λειτουργίας των."

 :One thumb up:

----------


## Οβελίξ

Κάτι σαν το ελληνικό δημόσιο ένα πράγμα  :Biggrin:

----------


## hemlock

> "Οι επιχειρήσεις media, όμως, επειδή έχουν γιγαντωθεί, αδυνατούν να κατανοήσουν ότι η εποχή άλλαξε και πρέπει να αλλάξουν τον τρόπο λειτουργίας των."


Απο περιεργια για την απαντηση σου....Γιατι απομονωσες μονο αυτη την προταση? :Thinking:

----------


## Anasazi

> Απο περιεργια για την απαντηση σου....Γιατι απομονωσες μονο αυτη την προταση?


Επειδη πιστευω οτι ειναι το σημαντικοτερο.

----------


## hemlock

> Επειδη πιστευω οτι ειναι το σημαντικοτερο.


Οσο αφορα τι?

----------


## Anasazi

Δε καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πεις.

----------


## sotos65

> Οσο αφορα τι?


Όσον αφορά το κόλλημα τους να κρατούν την στάση που έχουν τώρα σε ότι αφορά την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία, τις πιέσεις να αυξηθεί ο χρόνος προστασίας της, και το κυνήγι μαγισσών...

----------


## hemlock

> Όσον αφορά το κόλλημα τους να κρατούν την στάση που έχουν τώρα σε ότι αφορά την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία, τις πιέσεις να αυξηθεί ο χρόνος προστασίας της, και το κυνήγι μαγισσών...


Αντε και τα απαξιωνουν τα δικαιωματα....Πιστευεις οτι θα σταματησεις να πληρωνεις πχ την μουσικη που σου αρεσει? :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## sotos65

Γιατί σου είπε κανείς ότι το πρόβλημα μου είναι αν θα πληρώνω; Το πως θα πληρώνω, το πότε (και για πόσο) θα πληρώνω και κυρίως το πόσο θα πληρώνω είναι το πρόβλημα μου, και όχι μόνο εμένα ((και κάτι ακόμα, αν θα θεωρείται ότι αυτό που αγοράζω είναι ιδιοκτησία μου που μπορώ να μεταπωλήσω, να δανείσω, να χαρίσω, ή αν είναι υπηρεσία που απλά ενοικιάζω την χρήση της)...

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Γιατί σου είπε κανείς ότι το πρόβλημα μου είναι αν θα πληρώνω; Το πως θα πληρώνω, το πότε (και για πόσο) θα πληρώνω και κυρίως το πόσο θα πληρώνω είναι το πρόβλημα μου, και όχι μόνο εμένα ((και κάτι ακόμα, αν θα θεωρείται ότι αυτό που αγοράζω είναι ιδιοκτησία μου που μπορώ να μεταπωλήσω, να δανείσω, να χαρίσω, ή αν είναι υπηρεσία που απλά ενοικιάζω την χρήση της)...


Πώς, πότε και πόσο θέλεις να πληρώνεις???

----------


## sotos65

0€, για 0 μέρες, και χωρίς χρήματα ή πιστωτική! (επειδή με δουλεύεις απαντώ έτσι)

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Εμένα προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο το πώς και πότε. Το πόσο με ενδιαφέρει και η ποσότητα και η ποιότητα των διαθέσιμων έργων. 
Επειδή καμιά υπηρεσία (ούτε ξένη) μπορεί να συγκριθεί με την διαθέσιμη ποσότητα και ποιότητα (HD, υπότιτλοι κτλ) των τίτλων στο internet, πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να νομιμοποιηθεί το download. Τώρα το πώς, πότε και πόσο θα το χρεώνουν είναι ένα θέμα που πρέπει να εξεταστεί. Πάντως δεν θα είναι ούτε 20 ευρώ / ταινία και ούτε 50 ευρώ / season για να απολαύσουμε τους τίτλους που θέλουμε σε ποιότητα HD. Εμένα αυτό με ενδιαφέρει. Ας το βάλουν σε λογικά πλαίσια και εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα να τους πληρώνω.

........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> 0€, για 0 μέρες, και χωρίς χρήματα ή πιστωτική! (επειδή με δουλεύεις απαντώ έτσι)


Σοβαρά μιλάω.

----------


## sotos65

Δεν έχω κάτσει να κάνω τέτοιους υπολογισμούς, για να σου πω το πόσο θα θεωρούσα αυτή τη στιγμή σωστό για μένα. Το πως αναφέρεται σε αυτό που έβαλα σε παρένθεση, δηλαδή αν αυτό που αγοράζω είναι δικό μου ή απλά υπηρεσία, και το για πόσο, εννοώ για πόσο θα κρατάει η πνευματική ιδιοκτησία, δεν είναι δυνατόν δηλαδή μετά από τόσα χρόνια τα μίκυ μάους ή δίσκοι των Beatles να μην είναι σε public domain, ελεύθερα από δικαιώματα χρήσης...

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Δεν έχω κάτσει να κάνω τέτοιους υπολογισμούς, για να σου πω το πόσο θα θεωρούσα αυτή τη στιγμή σωστό για μένα. Το πως αναφέρεται σε αυτό που έβαλα σε παρένθεση, δηλαδή αν αυτό που αγοράζω είναι δικό μου ή απλά υπηρεσία, και το για πόσο, εννοώ για πόσο θα κρατάει η πνευματική ιδιοκτησία, δεν είναι δυνατόν δηλαδή μετά από τόσα χρόνια τα μίκυ μάους ή δίσκοι των Beatles να μην είναι σε public domain, ελεύθερα από δικαιώματα χρήσης...


Σε ρωτάω για να δω αν θεωρείς πχ σοβαρό ποσό τα <5 ευρώ / μήνα για ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε όλα ή μιλάς για περισσότερα χρήματα. Εκτός αν αναφέρεσαι ανά έργο και όχι γενικά. Εγώ προσωπικά κάτι 3 ευρώ / μήνα που ακούστηκαν σε προηγούμενα post τα θεωρώ λίγα.

----------


## elg

> Η προστασία είναι μόνο των εταιρειών, οι οποίες, σημειωτέον, δίνουν στους καλλιτέχνες *2-7%* των εσόδων.


Καλά, δεν έδωσε κανείς σημασία σε αυτό;;; 'Η είναι τόσο απόλυτα φυσικό που δεν τραβάει την προσοχή μας;  :Thinking:

----------


## Anasazi

> Καλά, δεν έδωσε κανείς σημασία σε αυτό;;; 'Η είναι τόσο απόλυτα φυσικό που δεν τραβάει την προσοχή μας;


Εγω το προσπερασα διοτι το γνωριζα ηδη.

Αν ημουν εγω καλλιτεχνης,ισως εκανα μονο live,χωρις να βγαζω cd.  :Thinking:

----------


## hemlock

> Εγω το προσπερασα διοτι το γνωριζα ηδη.
> 
> Αν ημουν εγω καλλιτεχνης,ισως εκανα μονο live,χωρις να βγαζω cd.


Καλλλλα....Επειδη δεν εισαι καλιτεχνης το λες αυτο (αν μου βρεις παραδειγμα θα σε παραδεκτω)....
Στην ξενη σκηνη οι πωλησεις των cd ειναι αυτες που δινουν τα χρηματα στους καλιτεχνες (τουλαχιστον στη μουσικη)....Αλλα φυσικα τα εχεις/ετε κανει αχταρμα με την Ελληνικη σκηνη... :Wink:

----------


## Anasazi

> Καλλλλα....Επειδη δεν εισαι καλιτεχνης το λες αυτο (αν μου βρεις παραδειγμα θα σε παραδεκτω)....
> Στην ξενη σκηνη οι πωλησεις των cd ειναι αυτες που δινουν τα χρηματα στους καλιτεχνες (τουλαχιστον στη μουσικη)....Αλλα φυσικα τα εχεις/ετε κανει αχταρμα με την Ελληνικη σκηνη...


Η γνωμη μου υπερνικηθηκε απο το κραξιμο σου.

You win.  :Worthy:

----------


## hemlock

> Η γνωμη μου υπερνικηθηκε απο το κραξιμο σου.
> 
> You win.


Κραξιμο? Καθολου.... :Wink: 
Ο αχταρμας φταιει.

----------


## Anasazi

> Κραξιμο? Καθολου....
> Ο αχταρμας φταιει.




Off Topic


		Νομιζα οτι τα φαινομενα goshu περιοριζονταν στα MMORPG αλλα τελικα εχει περασει παντου αυτη η νοοτροπια.
	


Πότε θα γίνει η δίκη για τους διαχειριστές?

----------


## intech

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Νομιζα οτι τα φαινομενα goshu περιοριζονταν στα MMORPG αλλα τελικα εχει περασει παντου αυτη η νοοτροπια.
> 	
> 
> 
> Πότε θα γίνει η δίκη για τους διαχειριστές?


Αμα τελικά γίνει...
Και ολοκληρωθεί, εννοώ.

----------


## elg

> Καλλλλα....Επειδη δεν εισαι καλιτεχνης το λες αυτο (αν μου βρεις παραδειγμα θα σε παραδεκτω)....
> Στην ξενη σκηνη οι πωλησεις των cd ειναι αυτες που δινουν τα χρηματα στους καλιτεχνες (τουλαχιστον στη μουσικη)....Αλλα φυσικα τα εχεις/ετε κανει αχταρμα με την Ελληνικη σκηνη...


Τότε γιατί εμφανίστηκε η independent scene? Μήπως ενάντια στην ληστεία των πολυεθνικών-εμπόρων της τέχνης? (Ή, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, "τέχνης" για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους...)

----------


## hemlock

> Τότε γιατί εμφανίστηκε η independent scene? Μήπως ενάντια στην ληστεία των πολυεθνικών-εμπόρων της τέχνης? (Ή, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, "τέχνης" για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους...)


Ανεξαρτητη οσο αφορα τι? :Whistle:

----------


## elg

Λέω μόνο, ότι όλο και πιο πολύ βρίσκεις δημιουργούς (εντάξει, και "δημιουργούς"), που επιλέγουν να δώσουν την δουλειά τους στο internet πολύ φθηνά, η και δωρεάν πολλές φορές και να ζήσουν από τις εμφανίσεις τους - αλλά πάντως έξω από το κύκλωμα δημιουργίας-παραγωγής-διανομής των πολυεθνικών. Και δεν μιλάμε για ψευτο-indie ε?

----------


## intech

Μάλλον είναι η ώρα να μεταφερθεί, σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα.
Προσωπική άποψη.

----------


## trd64

> Καλλλλα....Επειδη δεν εισαι καλιτεχνης το λες αυτο (αν μου βρεις παραδειγμα θα σε παραδεκτω)....
> Στην ξενη σκηνη οι πωλησεις των cd ειναι αυτες που δινουν τα χρηματα στους καλιτεχνες (τουλαχιστον στη μουσικη)....Αλλα φυσικα τα εχεις/ετε κανει αχταρμα με την Ελληνικη σκηνη...


Δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα γιατί δεν ακούω λαϊκο-σκυλάδικα αλλά ενας καλλιτέχνης αυτού του ρεπερτορίου δεν έκανε κανονικό CD αλλά ανέβασε όλα τα τραγούδια στο δίκτυο. Θα βγάλει χρήματα από τις ζωντανές εμφανίσεις.

----------


## ifaigios

Look at here:

http://el.gogloom.com/Grnet/gamato.info/




> To gamato pote den pe8ainei. . . De 8a pe8anoume pote koufales nekro8aftes. . . | Don't ask slacker_nl where the new server is, I dunno!

----------


## froulis94035

> Πότε θα γίνει η δίκη για τους διαχειριστές?


Καθαρά προσωπική μου αίσθηση και χωρίς να έχω κανενός είδους πληροφόρηση είναι ότι δε θα γίνει ποτέ τέτοια δίκη. Νομίζω ότι τα αποτελέσματά της ενδέχεται να είναι (ως δεδικασμένο στο μέλλον) πολύ χειρότερα για τους ενάγοντες απ' όσο για τους κατηγορούμενους. Άλλωστε ήταν μια κίνηση εντυπωσιασμούη οποία πέτυχε το σκοπό της (για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα)...

----------


## nmavro73

> Καθαρά προσωπική μου αίσθηση και χωρίς να έχω κανενός είδους πληροφόρηση είναι ότι δε θα γίνει ποτέ τέτοια δίκη. Νομίζω ότι τα αποτελέσματά της ενδέχεται να είναι (ως δεδικασμένο στο μέλλον) πολύ χειρότερα για τους ενάγοντες απ' όσο για τους κατηγορούμενους. Άλλωστε ήταν μια κίνηση εντυπωσιασμούη οποία πέτυχε το σκοπό της (για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα)...


Αν δεν γίνει δίκη πρέπει να αφεθούν ελεύθεροι. Δεν γίνεται να τους κρατήσουν μέσα χωρίς να οριστεί δικάσιμος. Η προφυλάκιση κρατάει για ορισμένο διάστημα.

----------


## soalokin

> Καθαρά προσωπική μου αίσθηση και χωρίς να έχω κανενός είδους πληροφόρηση είναι ότι δε θα γίνει ποτέ τέτοια δίκη. Νομίζω ότι τα αποτελέσματά της ενδέχεται να είναι (ως δεδικασμένο στο μέλλον) πολύ χειρότερα για τους ενάγοντες απ' όσο για τους κατηγορούμενους. Άλλωστε ήταν μια κίνηση εντυπωσιασμούη οποία πέτυχε το σκοπό της (για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα)...


συμφωνώ απόλυτα !!




> Αν δεν γίνει δίκη πρέπει να αφεθούν ελεύθεροι. Δεν γίνεται να τους κρατήσουν μέσα χωρίς να οριστεί δικάσιμος. Η προφυλάκιση κρατάει για ορισμένο διάστημα.


Η προφυλάκιση μπορεί να διαρκέσει μέχρι να γίνει η δίκη,αν κριθούν προφυλακισταίοι από τους αρμόδιους(εισαγγελείς-δικαστές)
μάλλον όχι,πιστεύω,αν δεν έχουν αφεθεί ήδη ελεύθεροι(δεν έχω ενημερωθεί)

----------


## nikosk

Κρίμα ρε παιδιά.Το καλύτερο site...εκεί βρήκαν να είναι νόμιμοι,στα υπόλοιπα....

----------


## froulis94035

Γιατί, είδατε/ακούσατε πουθενά ότι τους κρατά ακόμα;

Επιπλέον είδατε/ακούσατε πουθενά ποιο είναι το κατηγορητήριο;;;

----------


## 29gk

> Γιατί, είδατε/ακούσατε πουθενά ότι τους κρατά ακόμα;
> 
> Επιπλέον είδατε/ακούσατε πουθενά ποιο είναι το κατηγορητήριο;;;


Eσεις ειδατε/ ακουσατε πουθενα τα αντιθετα ?  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Anasazi

Ελεύθεροι με περιοριστικούς όρους είναι.

Διαβάζει κανείς νέα στο μάταιο τούτο forum?

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Eσεις ειδατε/ ακουσατε πουθενα τα αντιθετα ?


Ναι. Έχουν ποστάρει το link 2 φορές σε προηγούμενα post.

----------


## 29gk

> Ναι. Έχουν ποστάρει το link 2 φορές σε προηγούμενα post.


Tα link δεν τα βρηκα. Το μονον που ειδα ηταν πως εχουν υποχρεωση παρων στο ΑΤ καθε μηνα, αρα περιοσμο κατ οικον.

Το κατηγορητηριο παλι που και ποτε αμφισβητηθηκε - αλλαξε ?

----------


## no_logo

> εχουν υποχρεωση παρων στο ΑΤ καθε μηνα, αρα περιοσμο κατ οικον.


καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο

----------


## 29gk

> καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο


Στην ουσια αυτο ειναι το παρων στο ΑΤ. Δεν σε κραταει μεσα, αλλα σε ελεγχει κι περιοριζει με *δικη σου ευθυνη*.

----------


## Anasazi

> Στην ουσια αυτο ειναι το παρων στο ΑΤ. Δεν σε κραταει μεσα, αλλα σε ελεγχει κι περιοριζει με *δικη σου ευθυνη*.


Παρων στο ΑΤ 1 φορα το μηνα = Περιορισμος κατ'οικον? 

Οχι.

----------


## 29gk

Μην κολλατε. Μορφη προφυλακισης ειναι κι αυτη.

Για το κατηγορητηριο που θα πεσει,  τιποτε ?

----------


## sotos65

> Μην κολλατε. Μορφη προφυλακισης ειναι κι αυτη.


Δεν κολλάμε αλλά καλό είναι να όταν αναφερόμαστε σε αυτά τα πράγματα να το κάνουμε με την αντικειμενική τους έννοια. Προφυλάκιση = εγκλεισμός στην φυλακή, ανώτατο όριο μέχρι 18 μήνες, μετά πρέπει να αποφυλακιστεί ο προφυλακισμένος. Η παρουσία στο ΑΤ μία φορά το μήνα πως είναι προφυλάκιση; Είναι απλά ένας περιοριστικός όρος, κάτι τέτοιους βάζουν νομίζω και σε χούλιγκαν την ώρα που έχει κάποιο ματς, να παρουσιάζονται σε ΑΤ (αν και δε νομίζω να εφαρμόστηκε ως τώρα).

----------


## 29gk

Δεν τους αφηνει ελευθερους μεχρι την δικη, αλλα τους παρακολουθει για να μην τους χασει. Δεν τους κλειδωνει μεσα, αλλα δεν τους αφηνει και να κοβουν πολλες βολτες εξω. Ειναι καθαρος περιορισμος της ελευθεριας αρα το αδικημα ειναι πιο σοβαρο και το συστημα φοβαται για την επαναληψη του ( του αδικηματος ).

Φυσικα δεν εχουν σκοτωσει ανθρωπο, ουτε πουλουσαν ναρκωτικα, αλλα τα σοβαρα οικονομικα εγκληματα εχουν μια τετοια αντιμετωπιση.

Κα ι ξαναρωτω, πληροφορια και οχι εκτιμηση εχει κανεις για το κατηγορητηριο ? Εαν οχι ας το λεει  για να ξεχωριζουμε την ειδηση απο την αποψη.  :Wink:

----------


## sotos65

> Δεν τους αφηνει ελευθερους μεχρι την δικη, αλλα τους παρακολουθει για να μην τους χασει. Δεν τους κλειδωνει μεσα, αλλα δεν τους αφηνει και να κοβουν πολλες βολτες εξω. Ειναι καθαρος περιορισμος της ελευθεριας αρα το αδικημα ειναι πιο σοβαρο και το συστημα φοβαται για την επαναληψη του ( του αδικηματος ).
> 
> Φυσικα δεν εχουν σκοτωσει ανθρωπο, ουτε πουλουσαν ναρκωτικα, αλλα τα σοβαρα οικονομικα εγκληματα εχουν μια τετοια αντιμετωπιση.
> 
> Κα ι ξαναρωτω, πληροφορια και οχι εκτιμηση εχει κανεις για το κατηγορητηριο ? Εαν οχι ας το λεει  για να ξεχωριζουμε την ειδηση απο την αποψη.


Όταν σε έχει 30 ημέρες του μήνα έξω, χωρίς άλλο περιορισμό, και σου λέει πετάξου 5 πέντε λεπτά στο ΑΤ της γειτονιάς σου να δώσεις παρουσία, το βλέπεις ως σοβαρό περιορισμό; Όλες τις άλλες ημέρες μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει, ακόμα και εξωτερικό να πάει αν δεν υπάρχει απαγόρευση...

Αν όντως φοβόταν το δικαστικό σύστημα ότι ο κατηγορούμενος θα την κοπανούσε ή ότι θα επαναλάμβανε το έγκλημα, θα τον προφυλάκιζαν, αυτός είναι ο λόγος ύπαρξης της...

Για το κατηγορητήριο πως θα έχει κάποιος άποψη; Δε νομίζω να έχει βγει στη δημοσιότητα, αυτό που βγήκε ήταν μόνο η ανακοίνωση της αστυνομίας...

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A0%...B7%CF%83%CE%B7




> Συγκεκριμένα κατά το άρθρο 282 του Κώδικα Ποινικής Δικονομίας προσωρινή κράτηση μπορεί να διαταχθεί μόνο αν ο κατηγορούμενος:
> 
>     * δεν έχει γνωστή διαμονή στη χώρα ή έχει κάνει προπαρασκευαστικές ενέργειες για να διευκολύνει τη φυγή του ή
>     * κατά το παρελθόν υπήρξε φυγόδικος ή κρίθηκε ένοχος για απόδραση κρατουμένου ή παραβίαση περιορισμών διαμονής ή
>     * είναι πολύ πιθανό, κατά αιτιολογημένη κρίση, αν αφεθεί ελεύθερος, να διαπράξει και άλλα εγκλήματα, όπως προκύπτει από ειδικά μνημονευόμενα περιστατικά της προηγούμενης ζωής του ή από τα συγκεκριμένα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά της πράξης για την οποία κατηγορείται.

----------


## intech

> Δεν τους αφηνει ελευθερους μεχρι την δικη, αλλα τους παρακολουθει για να μην τους χασει. Δεν τους κλειδωνει μεσα, αλλα δεν τους αφηνει και να κοβουν πολλες βολτες εξω. Ειναι καθαρος περιορισμος της ελευθεριας αρα το αδικημα ειναι πιο σοβαρο και το συστημα φοβαται για την επαναληψη του ( του αδικηματος ).
> 
> Φυσικα δεν εχουν σκοτωσει ανθρωπο, ουτε πουλουσαν ναρκωτικα, αλλα τα σοβαρα οικονομικα εγκληματα εχουν μια τετοια αντιμετωπιση.
> 
> Κα ι ξαναρωτω, πληροφορια και οχι εκτιμηση εχει κανεις για το κατηγορητηριο ? Εαν οχι ας το λεει για να ξεχωριζουμε την ειδηση απο την αποψη.


Μα τί λες!!!!!!!
 :Thumb down:

----------


## 29gk

> Μα τί λες!!!!!!!


Δεν ξερω.... Εσυ τι λες ?

----------


## Zer0c00L

κατσε να χασει την δικη η ΕΠΟΕ να αποκτησουν δεδικασμενο και τοτε θα γελασουμε....

οπως θα την πατησει η ακατανομαστη στην δικη της περιπτωση...

----------


## Anasazi

> κατσε να χασει την δικη η ΕΠΟΕ να αποκτησουν δεδικασμενο και τοτε θα γελασουμε....
> 
> οπως θα την πατησει η ακατανομαστη στην δικη της περιπτωση...


Καλα αν ισχυσει το δεδικασμενο σε τετοια περιπτωση,προβλεπω τους βιντεο-κλαμπαδες κτλ να κατεβαινουν σε διαδηλωσεις.  :ROFL:  (Οχι οτι θα εχουν αδικο,βεβαια.Η χαριστικη βολη θα ειναι.)

----------


## Zer0c00L

να σου πω κατι ξεχνας οτι υπαρχει και το "ευρωπαικο δικαστηριο" για να προσφυγει καποιος ο οποιος νομιζει οτι τον αδικουν.

οσο για την κατηγορια ανθρωπων που λες με συγχωρεις αλλα διαφωνω μαζι τους γιατι αλλους θα πρεπει να βριζουν και να κατηγορουν αλλα εκει "σιωπαινουν" γιατι αν τους ρωτησεις για το "This is it" τι τους απαντησε η SONY και οι αλλες εταιρειες θα σου πουν επ' ακριβως τι πηραν ως απαντηση.

για αυτο για μενα ειναι αξιοι της τυχης τους

εγω ηδη ζητησα και διεγραψαν καθε προσωπικο μου στοιχειο (ολα τα μαγαζια τους)

----------


## Anasazi

> οσο για την κατηγορια ανθρωπων που λες με συγχωρεις αλλα διαφωνω μαζι τους γιατι αλλους θα πρεπει να βριζουν και να κατηγορουν αλλα εκει "σιωπαινουν" γιατι *αν τους ρωτησεις για το "This is it" τι τους απαντησε η SONY και οι αλλες εταιρειες θα σου πουν επ' ακριβως τι πηραν ως απαντηση.*
> για αυτο για μενα ειναι αξιοι της τυχης τους
> 
> εγω ηδη ζητησα και διεγραψαν καθε προσωπικο μου στοιχειο (ολα τα μαγαζια τους)


Πες μου λιγο τι εχει γινει με αυτο το θεμα γιατι δε το γνωριζω καθολου.

----------


## Zer0c00L

ειχαν κανει διαμαρτυρια στην εταιρεια ΣΟΝΥ γιατι το εδωσε σε εφημεριδες και περιοδικα σε χαμηλοτερη τιμη απο αυτους.

η απαντηση της ΣΟΝΥ επισημα και ανεπισημα ηταν μην αγορασετε δεν μας ενδιαφερει. (επ ακριβως ηταν "στα παλια μας τα παππουτσια αν αγορασετε η οχι")

και αντι να πιεσουν περισσοτερο οι μαγαζατορες υποχωρησαν γιατι λενε και καλα οτι χανανε πελατες.

για αυτο ειπα καλα να παθουν - αμα δεν κανεις κατι οργανωμενα (που εχει σαφως κοστος) αλλα αργοτερα θα εχεις κερδος τοτε απλα εισαι χαμενος.

αλλα οι μαγαζατορες κατηγορουν τους πειρατες (πελατες τους) για την καταντια τους αντι να κατηγορουν τις εταιρειες.

----------


## psytransas

> αλλα οι μαγαζατορες κατηγορουν τους πειρατες (πελατες τους) για την καταντια τους αντι να κατηγορουν τις εταιρειες.


Ουτε αυτοι τους υπολογιζουν κατι που θα φενεται ολο και πιο εντονα..εκλεισαν το (τεχνολογικο) τους κυκλο...

----------


## Οβελίξ

Οι εταιρίες βρίσκουν πια τρόπους να πουλάνε απ' ευθείας στο κοινό παρακάμπτοντας τα videoclub και οι θεατές βρίσκουν τρόπους να βλέπουν τις ταινίες παρακάμπτοντας και τους δύο. Μέχρι το σύστημα να βρει έναν άλλο τρόπο να δουλεύει θα ανεχόμαστε το παρόν μπουρδούκλωμα. Το οποίο (κακά τα ψέμματα) εμάς εξυπηρετεί.

----------


## wnet

Η Ισπανία θα μας σώσει !!!!

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...8&postcount=24

http://torrentfreak.com/file-sharing...-spain-100315/

----------


## froulis94035

Κάθομαι και διαβάζω (σχεδόν από μαζοχισμό) τόσο καιρό (περισσότερο τώρα με την αφορμή του γαμάτου) για τη γκρίνια των videoclubs και τις χαμένες θέσεις εργασίας. Τα ίδια έλεγε κι ο Εισαγγελάτος και οι καλεσμένοι του πριν 1 χρόνο στην τηλεόραση...

Απαντήστε μου κάτι: Έκλεψε κανείς το video club? Άνοιξε καμιά βιτρίνα και έγινε ριφιφί; Βρήκαν καμιά μέρα τα ράφια άδεια από κλέφτες;
Απαντήστε στα παραπάνω (ρητορικά) ερωτήματα και θα οδηγηθείτε στο συμπέρασμα των έμμεσων συνεπειών μιας τεχνολογικής ανάπτυξης. Παρόμοια, και αν εγώ διέθετα μια υπηρεσία και ήμουν γενναιόδωρος να την παρέχω δωρεάν, θα έρχονταν αύριο οι έμμεσα στηριζόμενοι από τη μέχρι χτες εμπορεία της για να μου κάνουν σκηνή;

Συνεπώς, ας διαχωρίσουμε το θέμα των videoclubs από το πόσο θίγονται τα δικαιώματα των στούντιο και των δισκογραφικών από το file sharing και ας επικεντρωθούμε στο κατά πόσο είμαστε παράνομοι αν δίνουμε (αφιλοκερδώς) στο διπλανό μας (ή και στον... εαυτό μας) μια κόπια αυτού που έχουμε αγοράσει.

----------


## Anasazi

Προτείνω να γίνει κάτι αντίστοιχο με τους Ρομπεν των Σουπερ Μαρκετ,αλλα αντι να κλεβουν να αφηνουν CD και DVD στον κοσμο.  :Cool:

----------


## kostas007

> Κάθομαι και διαβάζω (σχεδόν από μαζοχισμό) τόσο καιρό (περισσότερο τώρα με την αφορμή του γαμάτου) για τη γκρίνια των videoclubs και τις χαμένες θέσεις εργασίας. Τα ίδια έλεγε κι ο Εισαγγελάτος και οι καλεσμένοι του πριν 1 χρόνο στην τηλεόραση....


μα ειναι τουλαχιστον ηλιθιοι.

υποτιθεται τωρα που δεν νοικιαζουμε ταινιες πεφτουν τα εσοδα του videoclub και αναγκαζεται να απολυσει υπαλληλους
οταν το videoclub ηταν στα πανω του εδινε εξτρα λεφτα στους υπαλληλους? :Thumb down: 
δε μας .... που θα πιστεψουμε οτι νοιαζονται για τους υπαλληλους τους?

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Συνεπώς, ας διαχωρίσουμε το θέμα των videoclubs από το πόσο θίγονται τα δικαιώματα των στούντιο και των δισκογραφικών από το file sharing και ας επικεντρωθούμε στο κατά πόσο είμαστε παράνομοι αν δίνουμε (αφιλοκερδώς) στο διπλανό μας (ή και στον... εαυτό μας) μια κόπια αυτού που έχουμε αγοράσει.


Ο ξάδερφος μου (φοιτητής) συνέχεια δανείζεται DVD από εμένα. Δεν έχει πατήσει ποτέ σε video club. Αφού για να καταλάβεις μέχρι wishlist έχει με τις ταινίες που έχω και θέλει να δει.  :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

> Κάθομαι και διαβάζω (σχεδόν από μαζοχισμό) τόσο καιρό (περισσότερο τώρα με την αφορμή του γαμάτου) για τη γκρίνια των videoclubs και τις χαμένες θέσεις εργασίας. Τα ίδια έλεγε κι ο Εισαγγελάτος και οι καλεσμένοι του πριν 1 χρόνο στην τηλεόραση...
> 
> Απαντήστε μου κάτι: Έκλεψε κανείς το video club? Άνοιξε καμιά βιτρίνα και έγινε ριφιφί; Βρήκαν καμιά μέρα τα ράφια άδεια από κλέφτες;
> Απαντήστε στα παραπάνω (ρητορικά) ερωτήματα και θα οδηγηθείτε στο συμπέρασμα των έμμεσων συνεπειών μιας τεχνολογικής ανάπτυξης. *Παρόμοια, και αν εγώ διέθετα μια υπηρεσία και ήμουν γενναιόδωρος να την παρέχω δωρεάν,* θα έρχονταν αύριο οι έμμεσα στηριζόμενοι από τη μέχρι χτες εμπορεία της για να μου κάνουν σκηνή;
> 
> Συνεπώς, ας διαχωρίσουμε το θέμα των videoclubs από το πόσο θίγονται τα δικαιώματα των στούντιο και των δισκογραφικών από το file sharing και ας επικεντρωθούμε στο κατά πόσο είμαστε παράνομοι αν δίνουμε (αφιλοκερδώς) στο διπλανό μας (ή και στον... εαυτό μας) μια κόπια αυτού που έχουμε αγοράσει.


Για να παρέχεις κάτι  πρέπει να έχεις και τα δικαιώματα, όποτε όχι δεν το παρέχεις δωρεάν,  αν θέλεις μπορείς να πληρώσεις όσα ζητάνε οι εταιρίες πχ απο τα videoclub και να το δίνεις δωρεάν, 

Το να δανείσεις στον γνωστό σου το δισκάκι σου (πρόσεξε την διαφορά το δισκάκι σου)  με το να του κάνεις μια κόπια έχει μεγάλη διαφόρα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

φιλε sdikr τι αποψη εχεις για αυτο το θεμα που εγινε στην ισπανια

----------


## froulis94035

> Για να παρέχεις κάτι  πρέπει να έχεις και τα δικαιώματα, όποτε όχι δεν το παρέχεις δωρεάν,  αν θέλεις μπορείς να πληρώσεις όσα ζητάνε οι εταιρίες πχ απο τα videoclub και να το δίνεις δωρεάν, 
> 
> Το να δανείσεις στον γνωστό σου το δισκάκι σου (πρόσεξε την διαφορά το δισκάκι σου)  με το να του κάνεις μια κόπια έχει μεγάλη διαφόρα.


Δε θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου, αλλά τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη δεν είναι του video club/δισκοπωλείου, διότι τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα δεν είναι δικά του, ούτε έχει αποκλειστική διανομή του προϊόντος.

Οπότε η συζήτηση παραμένει στα όποια διαφυγόντα κέρδη των εταιριών παραγωγής - κατόχων πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και είναι πολύ μεγάλη βέβαια. Για παράδειγμα, μην ξεχνάμε ότι στα άγραφα δισκάκια ήδη έχει προστεθεί ποσό που αποδίδεται σε κατόχους πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, ανεξάρτητα πώς θα χρησιμοποιήσει ο αγοραστής το δισκάκι που αγόρασε...

----------


## sdikr

> φιλε sdikr τι αποψη εχεις για αυτο το θεμα που εγινε στην ισπανια



Αγγλικά ξέρεις,  διάβασε αυτό τι λέει 
"“P2P networks are mere conduits for the transmission of data between  Internet users, and on this basis they do not infringe rights protected  by Intellectual Property laws”"

Μιλάει για τα p2p σαν μέσο  και όχι για το τι περνάει απο αυτά

........Auto merged post: sdikr πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δε θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου, αλλά τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη δεν είναι του video club/δισκοπωλείου, διότι τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα δεν είναι δικά του, ούτε έχει αποκλειστική διανομή του προϊόντος.
> 
> Οπότε η συζήτηση παραμένει στα όποια διαφυγόντα κέρδη των εταιριών παραγωγής - κατόχων πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και είναι πολύ μεγάλη βέβαια. Για παράδειγμα, μην ξεχνάμε ότι στα άγραφα δισκάκια ήδη έχει προστεθεί ποσό που αποδίδεται σε κατόχους πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, ανεξάρτητα πώς θα χρησιμοποιήσει ο αγοραστής το δισκάκι που αγόρασε...



Δεν μίλησα πουθενά  για τα βιντεο κλαμπ, μίλησα για το αν μπορείς να δώσεις κάτι δωρεάν που δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αγγλικά ξέρεις, διάβασε αυτό τι λέει 
> "“P2P networks are mere conduits for the transmission of data between Internet users, and on this basis they do not infringe rights protected by Intellectual Property laws”"
> 
> Μιλάει για τα p2p σαν μέσο και όχι για το τι περνάει απο αυτά


ναι αλλα ολη η ειδηση αφορα δικαστη που αθωωσε ιδιοκτητη torrent tracker και λεει ακριβως το γιατι.

----------


## sdikr

> ναι αλλα ολη η ειδηση αφορα δικαστη που αθωωσε ιδιοκτητη torrent tracker και λεει ακριβως το γιατι.


Ναι αυτό λεώ,  διάβασε όμως με τι σκεπτικό τον έβγαλε αθώο,  μετά σκέψου με τι κατηγορία πήγε εκεί ο κατηγορούμενος, και μετά σκέψου τι θα γίνει αν πάει με την σωστή

----------


## Zer0c00L

τωρα πιστευω (αποψη μου) οτι πλεον υπαρχει δεδικασμενο αρα πλεον τελειωσε το ζητημα εκει 

αυτο φοβουνται και εδω μην γινει καποιοι.

----------


## sdikr

> τωρα πιστευω (αποψη μου) οτι πλεον υπαρχει δεδικασμενο αρα πλεον τελειωσε το ζητημα εκει 
> 
> αυτο φοβουνται και εδω μην γινει καποιοι.



Ξαναλέω διάβασε την πραγματική απόφαση και όχι τα ευχολόγια της μετάφρασης.

----------


## sotos65

Τι ακριβώς διάβασες στην πραγματική απόφαση που στη μετάφραση εμφανίζεται ως ευχολόγιο; Η απόφαση βρίσκεται εδώ πάντως, σε pdf

http://estaticos.elmundo.es/document...condejesus.pdf

----------


## Zer0c00L

μιας και ισπανικα δεν ξερω αν καποιος εστω το γραψει στα αγγλικα η ελληνικα (που διαβασα την μεταφραση) μπορω να πω την αποψη μου.

----------


## Xouzouris

Αυτα που καταλαβαινω εγω απο το pdf:

- Η σελιδα του τυπου δεν ηταν τορρενταδικο, αλλα σταβλος (τα λινκ ηταν για emule).

- ο τυπος ειχα αποκλειστικα λινκ. Δεν ειχε καν διαφημισεις, αρα αποκλειεται εκ προοιμιου το οποιο κερδος απο αυτη την δραστηριοτητα, αμεσο ή εμμεσο.

- το να εχεις λινκ δεν αποτελει παραβαση του νομου περι πνευματικης ιδιοκτησιας. Πιο συγκεκριμενα, ο δικαστης αναφερει οτι η παραθεση λινκ "δεν ισοδυναμει ουτε με διανομη, ουτε με αναπαραγωγη, ουτε με δημοσια εκτελεση".

- ο Ισπανικος νομος περι πνευματικων δικαιωματων (*κατοπιν της συμμορφωσης του με το ευρωπαϊκο δικαιο*) ΔΕΝ περιεχει καμια νορμα που να απαγορευει το να επιτρεπεις, προτρεπεις, καθοδηγεις (δικη μου αποδοση του "_favorecer, permitir u orientar_" αν καποιος εχει καλυτερη ας την παραθεσει) χρηστες του διαδικτυου προς τα δικτυα p2p. Εδω πεφτει και το παραδειγμα των μηχανων αναζητησης σαν το google που, συμφωνα με τον δικαστη, κανουν ακριβως την ιδια δουλεια και μεσω των οποιων μπορεις να βρεις ακριβως τα ιδια πραγματα (και τις σελιδες σαν αυτην αντικειμενο της δικης, αλλα και τα λινκ προς προστατευμενο υλικο). Αναφερει οτι ο γουγλης δεν επιτρεπει βεβαια την εμφανιση των shared folders των χρηστων οπως το συστημα emule, αλλα και παλι ισχυει η ιδια αρχη-οτι το ισπανικο και ευρωπαϊκο δικαιο δεν απαγορευει την βοηθεια/καθοδηγηση μεσω λινκ προς προστατευμενο απο πνευματικα δικαιωματα υλικο.

- Τα δικτυα p2p (πιο συγκεκριμενα οι "συμπεριφορες και δραστηριοτητες που λαμβανουν χωρα σε αυτα") συμφωνα με τον δικαστη δεν εχουν μια μονοσημαντη συνδεση με τις "συμπεριφορες και δραστηριοτητες" που απαγορευει ο νομος, δηλαδη την χωρις αδεια διανομη, αναπαραγωγη και δημοσια εκτελεση προστατευμενων εργων. Τα δικτυα p2p, ως απλα δικτυα μεταδοσης δεδομενων μεταξυ των χρηστων ιντερνετ, δεν παραβιαζουν κανενα δικαιωμα που προστατευεται απο τον νομο περι πνευματικης ιδιοκτησιας. Η "μεγαλη αποθηκη" του συστηματος δικτυων p2p, περιεχει μεγαλο αριθμο αρχειων που ΔΕΝ προστατευονται απο πνευματικη ιδιοκτησια καθως και αλλα για τα οποια εχει ληξει η περιοδος προστασιας τους. 

- Με την παρουσα νομοθεσια (*ΣΣ: αυτο ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο τους μαματους*), δεν μπορει μια αστικη διαδικασια να παει να ταυτοποιησει τα προσωπικα δεδομενα των χρηστων μεσω των παροχων ή μεσω των διευθυνσεων ΙΡ, ωστε να εξακριβωσει ποια αρχεια εχει κατεβασει, τι χρηση τους κανει και πως ακριβως πραγματοποιειται το κατεβασμα για καθε χρηστη.

Αυτο προκυπτει απο αποφαση του δικαστηριου της Βαρκελωνης τον περασμενο Δεκεμβρη, η οποια με την σειρα της *ελαβε υπ'οψιν την αποφαση του Ευρωπαικου Δικαστηριου της 29/1/2008* απ'οπου προκυπτει οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια νομικη/νομιμη υποχρεωση συνεργασιας των παροχων σχετικα με την παροχη προσωπικων δεδομενων προς διευκολυνση αστικων διαδικασιων, και η απουσια αυτης της υποχρεωσης συναδει με το κοινοτικο δικαιο, το οποιο περιοριζει την υποχρεωση συνεργασιας αποκλειστικα σε σχεση με την διωξη εγκληματικων πραξεων.

Απο την στιγμη που τα δικτυα p2p ειναι νομιμα, συνεχιζει ο δικαστης, η αποκτηση μεσω αυτων αντιγραφου απο _φυσικα προσωπα για προσωπικη χρηση_ δεν ειναι εγκλημα απο μονη της. Η χρηση της κοπιας μπορει να ειναι εγκληματικης φυσεως, απο την στιγμη που χρησιμοποιειται για αποκομιση κερδους ή δημοσια εκτελεση, αλλα αυτες ειναι αμφοτερες ενεργειες που λαμβανουν χωρα *ΜΕΤΑ* την αποκτηση του αντιγραφου.

- Σχετικα με το οριο του αντιγραφου για προσωπικη χρηση, ο παρων νομος που πηγαζει απο την ευρωπαϊκη οδηγια απαιτει το αντιγραφο για προσωπικη χρηση να αποκταται απο εργα στα οποια ο χρηστης εχει _ΝΟΜΙΜΗ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ_, δινοντας προτεραιοτητα ετσι στην νομιμοτητα της *ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗΣ*, και οχι σε αυτην της *ΠΗΓΗΣ* (δικη μου σημειωση: και γαμω τα παιδια ο δικαστης!!  :Respekt:  :Worthy: ).  

Στα δικτυα p2p ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο και πολυπλοκο να καθοριστει ανα περιπτωση η νομιμοτητα της πηγης. Δεν ειναι ομως αυτη η απαιτηση του Νομου, ο οποιος μιλα για νομιμοτητα της προσβασης. Και ειναι δεδομενο, οτι η πλειοψηφια των χρηστων ιντερνετ εχουν νομιμη προσβαση στα εργα, δεδομενου οτι εχουν ενα νομιμο συμβολαιο παροχης υπηρεσιων ιντερνετ εναντι χρηματκου αντιτιμου με καποιον παροχο ιντερνετικων υπηρεσιων. 

Απο την στιγμη που θα "κατεβει" το οποιο αντιγραφο εργου προστατευμενο απο πνευματικα δικαιωματα, θα αποθηκευτει σε καποιον σκληρο δισκο ή θα εγγραφει σε οπτικο μεσο (CD, DVD) ή φορητο σκληρο δισκο. *ΕΙναι λοιπον σημαντικο να υπενθυμιστει σε αυτο το σημειο, οτι ακριβως επειδη ολα αυτα τα μεσα ειναι εν δυναμει χρησιμα (susceptibles) για την αποθηκευση προσωπικων αντιγραφων που προστατευονται απο πνευματικη ιδιοκτησια, ολα αυτα τα μεσα επιβαρυνονται απο ειδικο φορο υπερ των κατοχων πνευματικων δικαιωματων. *   :Worthy: 

- Σχετικα με το θεμα της δημοσιας εκτελεσης, ο νομος οριζει ως δημοσια εκτελεση την "προσβαση σε ενα εργο απο πολλαπλα ατομα χωρις προηγουμενως να τους εχει διανεμηθει το εργο ατομικα. Ειδικοτερα, αποτελει δημοσια εκτελεση η προσβαση εκ μερους του κοινου σε εργα, μεσω ενσυρματων ή ασυρματων μεσων, σε μορφη ωστε να μπορει καθε ατομο να εχει προσβαση σε αυτα οταν θελει και απο οπου θελει".

Ενω τα δικτυα p2p μπορουν σιγουρα να εκθεσουν στο κοινο προστατευμενα εργα χωρις προτερη διανομη αντιγραφων ατομικα, εν τουτοις δεν περιλαμβανει ολες τις περιπτωσεις δεδομενου οτι, αφ'ενος, ο καθε χρηστης εχει ως μοναδικη επιθυμια να κατεβασει ενα αρχειο, χωρις να γνωριζει εαν αυτο το αρχειο που κατεβαζει ή μερος αυτου θα ληφθει με τη σειρα του απο τον σκληρο του δισκο απο αλλον ή αλλους χρηστες. Ειναι πολυ πιθανο η ανταλλαγη του αρχειου να γινει μεταξυ ΔΥΟ μονο χρηστων, ή εν πασει περιπτωσει περιορισμενο αριθμο χρηστων. Ειναι επισης πολυ πιθανο το συστημα να επιτρεπει στον χρηστη τον περιορισμο ή την απαγορευση περαιτερω διαμοιρασμου του αρχειου, καθως και η πιθανοτητα ο χρηστης να διαγραψει απο τον σκληρο του δισκο τα αρχεια-αντικειμενο ληψης απο αλλους χρηστες.

Σε αυτα προστιθεται το γεγονος, οπως απεδειχθη παραπανω, οτι κανεις μπορει να διαθετει αρχεια που δεν προστατευονται απο πνευματικη ιδιοκτησια, καθως και αρχεια για τα οποια εχει ληξει η περιοδος προστασιας τους απο πνευματικα δικαιωματα. 

- Εν τελει, δεν προκειται παρα για ανταλλαγη αρχειων μεταξυ ιδιωτων, χωρις σκοπο το αμεσο ή εμμεσο κερδος *(και πολυ δυσκολα μπορει να αποδειξει κανεις οτι υφισταται μονοσημαντη σχεση αιτιου-αποτελεσματος μεταξυ κατεβασματος και μη αγορας του εργου)* , μεσω του ιντερνετ που, αντιθετα με αλλες παλιοτερες μεθοδους (φυσικη ανταλλαγη ή αντιγραφη απο κασσετα σε κασσετα), εχει παγκοσμια διαδοση και διαθεσιμοτητα, *οπως και η εξουσιοδοτημενη εμπορικη διαθεση, διαφημιση και προσβαση σε εργα, με τα αντιστοιχα οικονομικα ωφελη για τους δημιουργους και την διαδοση της κουλτουρας*. 


Ολα λογια του δικαστη απο το οριτζιναλ εγγραφο. Bold, emoticons δικα μου, οπως και ο σχολιασμος οπου αναφερεται.

Πλακα-πλακα, αν εβαζαν τον μαματο-διαχειριστη να τα πει καλυτερα, δεν θα γινοταν νομιζω.  :Laughing:

----------


## Ronin

Respect στον ισπανό δικαστή  :Respekt:

----------


## dms20

Καλησπερίζω το θέμα είναι ότι θεωρούν σίγουρο ότι αυτοί που δεν θα κατεβαζαν αν δεν υπήρχε το site  θα αγόραζαν κ το λένε χάσιμο είναι σίγουρο ότι κάνεις δεν θα αγόραζε τίποτα

----------


## intech

> Ξαναλέω διάβασε την πραγματική απόφαση και όχι τα ευχολόγια της μετάφρασης.



Επίσης να πούμε ότι "δεδικασμένο", δεν υφίσταται στο Ελληνικό και εν γένει στο Ευρωπαϊκό δίκαιο.
Μόνο στις ΗΠΑ και εν μέρει στο Η.Β.

Με απλά λόγια, κάθε περίπτωση, κρίνεται ξεχωριστά, όχι βάσει κάποιας άλλης.
Φυσικά άμα φτάσει στον Αρειο Πάγο, και έχει "καλή κατάληξη" εκεί δημιουργείται βάση δικαίου , αλλά μόνο αυτό!

----------


## Zer0c00L

ναι γιατι απλα δεν εχει γινει κατι ακομα.

οπως και δεν εχει προσφυγει πολιτης στον αρειο παγο η σε ευρωπαικο δικαστηριο γιατι αν το κανει εγω πιστευω 100% οτι θα βγει αθωος

οπως ειπα και εγω αλλα και αλλοι συνομιλητες μας το θεμα δεν εχει να κανει με το "gamato" η με αλλου ειδους σελιδες αλλα με την καταπατηση δικαιωματων προσωπικων δεδομενων.

δεν δικαιολογει ουτε ο ελληνικος νομος η συνταγμα αλλα ουτε ο ευρωπαικος την αρση προσωπικου απορρητου + ταυτοποιησης φυσικου προσωπου για το αδικημα της πνευματικης ιδιοκτησιας (οτι και να "μαγειρευσουν")

απαιτει πρωτα αδεια απο την ΑΔΑΕ και μετα αποφασιζει ο ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ ωστε να δωθει αδεια αλλα και παλι οι ΠΑΡΟΧΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗΣ εχουν το δικαιωμα να αρνηθουν.

γιατι αν π.χ προσφυγουν σε ανωτατο δικαστηριο ειτε ελλαδας ειτε ευρωπης και δικαιωθουν (αθωωθουν) τοτε θα γελαει ο καθε πικραμενος.

επισης θα συμφωνησω με τους συνομιλητες μου οτι αν καποιος κατεβαζει κατι παρανομα δεν σημαινει οτι θα το αγορασει κιολας αν του απαγορευσεις να το κατεβασει.

εγω οπως ειπα μπορει να κατεβασω κατι παρανομα αλλα αν μου κανει/αρεσει μετα να παω να το αγορασω νομιμα (αλλα εγω διαλεγω που θα δωσω τα χρηματα μου οχι οι εταιρειες για μενα.

(και εχω ασχημες εμπειριες απο παιχνιδια που τα πληρωσα 50-60 ευρω) και ειχα προβληματα και ΜΗΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ απο τις ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗΣ Η ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ.

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτα που καταλαβαινω εγω απο το pdf:
> 
> - Η σελιδα του τυπου δεν ηταν τορρενταδικο, αλλα σταβλος (τα λινκ ηταν για emule).
> 
> - ο τυπος ειχα αποκλειστικα λινκ. Δεν ειχε καν διαφημισεις, αρα αποκλειεται εκ προοιμιου το οποιο κερδος απο αυτη την δραστηριοτητα, αμεσο ή εμμεσο.
> 
> - το να εχεις λινκ δεν αποτελει παραβαση του νομου περι πνευματικης ιδιοκτησιας. Πιο συγκεκριμενα, ο δικαστης αναφερει οτι η παραθεση λινκ "δεν ισοδυναμει ουτε με διανομη, ουτε με αναπαραγωγη, ουτε με δημοσια εκτελεση".
> 
> - ο Ισπανικος νομος περι πνευματικων δικαιωματων (*κατοπιν της συμμορφωσης του με το ευρωπαϊκο δικαιο*) ΔΕΝ περιεχει καμια νορμα που να απαγορευει το να επιτρεπεις, προτρεπεις, καθοδηγεις (δικη μου αποδοση του "_favorecer, permitir u orientar_" αν καποιος εχει καλυτερη ας την παραθεσει) χρηστες του διαδικτυου προς τα δικτυα p2p. Εδω πεφτει και το παραδειγμα των μηχανων αναζητησης σαν το google που, συμφωνα με τον δικαστη, κανουν ακριβως την ιδια δουλεια και μεσω των οποιων μπορεις να βρεις ακριβως τα ιδια πραγματα (και τις σελιδες σαν αυτην αντικειμενο της δικης, αλλα και τα λινκ προς προστατευμενο υλικο). Αναφερει οτι ο γουγλης δεν επιτρεπει βεβαια την εμφανιση των shared folders των χρηστων οπως το συστημα emule, αλλα και παλι ισχυει η ιδια αρχη-οτι το ισπανικο και ευρωπαϊκο δικαιο δεν απαγορευει την βοηθεια/καθοδηγηση μεσω λινκ προς προστατευμενο απο πνευματικα δικαιωματα υλικο.
> ...


αυτα καταλαβα και εγω (που δεν ξερω ισπανικα με την βοηθεια της μεταφρασης απο το google αλλα και αυτου που εγραψε το αρθρο.

----------


## Leonidas33

Πάντως με την απόφαση αυτή υπάρχει προηγούμενο και για Ελληνικά δεδομένα που σαφώς επηρεάζονται καθώς υπάρχει και Ευρωπαικό δικαστήριο κλπ

Επίσης ο πάροχος που έδωσε τα στοιχεία στην Ελλάδα φημολογείται ότι είναι η Forthnet ,αλλά πρέπει να υπάρξει σχετική ενημέρωση γιατί αν είναι λάθος θίγεται άδικα ο πάροχος εκτός αν ισχύει "η σιωπή είναι και ενοχή και δεν υπάρχει καπνός χωρίς φωτιά" αλλά και να ξέρει και ο κόσμος και τι να προσέχει και τι ισχύει από νομοθεσία κλπ

----------


## 29gk

> Πάντως με την απόφαση αυτή υπάρχει προηγούμενο και για Ελληνικά δεδομένα που σαφώς επηρεάζονται καθώς υπάρχει και Ευρωπαικό δικαστήριο κλπ


Αυτο απο που προκυπτει ? Εχετε παραδειγμα αλλων αντιστοιχων περιπτωσεων ή λετε οτι σας κατεβει ?




> Επίσης ο πάροχος που έδωσε τα στοιχεία στην Ελλάδα φημολογείται ότι είναι η Forthnet ,αλλά πρέπει να υπάρξει σχετική ενημέρωση γιατί αν είναι λάθος θίγεται άδικα ο πάροχος εκτός αν ισχύει "η σιωπή είναι και ενοχή και δεν υπάρχει καπνός χωρίς φωτιά" αλλά και να ξέρει και ο κόσμος και τι να προσέχει και τι ισχύει από νομοθεσία κλπ


Οταν λετε "φημολογειται" καταλαβαινετε οτι διασπειρετε ψευδεις ειδησεις ? Αλλιως ποια η πηγη σας ? Κανεις δεν εγραψε μεχρι τωρα ονομα γιατι απλουστατα κανεις δεν ξερει. Εσεις ξερετε ή παλι οτι σας κατεβει ?

----------


## karavagos

> Επίσης ο πάροχος που έδωσε τα στοιχεία στην Ελλάδα φημολογείται ότι είναι η Forthnet ,αλλά πρέπει να υπάρξει σχετική ενημέρωση γιατί αν είναι λάθος θίγεται άδικα ο πάροχος εκτός αν ισχύει "η σιωπή είναι και ενοχή και δεν υπάρχει καπνός χωρίς φωτιά" αλλά και να ξέρει και ο κόσμος και τι να προσέχει και τι ισχύει από νομοθεσία κλπ


Αν μη τι άλλο, από την στιγμή που ο πολυπληθέστερος ελληνικός tracker είχε admins & vips στην Forthnet, ενισχύεται το γεγονός ότι όλοι οι κατεβαστάκηδες έχουν μαζευτεί στη Forthnet.  :Razz: 
Περιμένω και τον Jonny Lee Miller να το επιβεβαιώσει.

----------


## NETripper

> Αυτο απο που προκυπτει ? Εχετε παραδειγμα αλλων αντιστοιχων περιπτωσεων ή λετε οτι σας κατεβει ?
> 
> Οταν λετε "φημολογειται" καταλαβαινετε οτι διασπειρετε _ψευδεις_ ειδησεις ? Αλλιως ποια η πηγη σας ? Κανεις δεν εγραψε μεχρι τωρα ονομα γιατι απλουστατα κανεις δεν ξερει. Εσεις ξερετε ή παλι οτι σας κατεβει ?


Εσύ, ας πούμε, πώς ξέρεις οτι είναι ψέμματα;

Οί φήμες είναι πάντα φήμες. Άν δεν υπάρχουν/εμφανιστούν αποδίξεις δέν μπορεί να πεί κανείς αν ευσταθούν η όχι. :Lock:

----------


## intech

> Αν μη τι άλλο, από την στιγμή που ο πολυπληθέστερος ελληνικός tracker είχε admins & vips στην Forthnet, ενισχύεται το γεγονός ότι όλοι οι κατεβαστάκηδες έχουν μαζευτεί στη Forthnet. 
> Περιμένω και τον Jonny Lee Miller να το επιβεβαιώσει.


*Ναί ναί*  το επιβεβαιώνω! :Razz:  :ROFL:  :Worthy:

----------


## Mike86

http://www.skai.gr/player/Radio/?MMID=103383

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εκπομπή από το infowar και αφορά τα copyrights και το δικαίωμα στη γνώση.

_Παιλαιότερα χρησιμοποιούσαμε λέξεις όπως η πατέντα στη συνέχεια όμως δημιούργσαν τον όρο πνευματική ιδιοκτησία προσπαθώντας να μας πείσουν ότι η πνευματική ιδιοκτησία είναι κάτι θετικό όπως η ιδιοκτησία ενός σπιτιού είναι ενός αυτοκινήτου, στην πραγματικότητα εδώ αναφερόμαστε στην ιδιοκτησία μιας προτώτυπης ιδέας. ΜΕ την Πνευματική ιδιοκτησία προσπαθούν να απαγορέυσουν σε άλλους ανθρώπους να χρησιμοποιήσουν αυτή την ιδεά, αυτό δεν είναι απλώς ιδιοκτησία, είναι μονοπώλειο της ιδέας το οποίο περιορίζει τη χρήση της 
David Levi_

----------


## 29gk

> Εσύ, ας πούμε, πώς ξέρεις οτι είναι ψέμματα;
> 
> Οί φήμες είναι πάντα φήμες. Άν δεν υπάρχουν/εμφανιστούν αποδίξεις δέν μπορεί να πεί κανείς αν ευσταθούν η όχι.


Koυβεντα να γινεται λοιπον και να περναει η ωρα. Και φυσικα ειναι ψεματα ή στην καλυτερη ευσεβεις ποθοι απο την στιγμη που οντως ο καθεις πεταει οτι του κατεβει ως εξακριβωμενη .... φημη.

Φυσικα η ζημια που προκαλειται και στους κατηγορουμενους αλλα και στους επιδοξους  ... διαδοχους τους που μπορει να μην μετρησουν καλα τις συνεπειες, δεν ενδιαφερει κανεναν αρκει να βρισκουμε να κατεβαζουμε τσαμπα.

Εις το ονομα της επαναστατικης ιδεολογιας μας βεβαιως και κατω απο τον μανδυα του ρομπεν δον κιχωτη.

----------


## NETripper

Tα παραλές. Σύμφωνα με αυτή τη λογική οποιος αγοράζει οπλο αποσκοπει στο να ληστεψει τράπεζα.

Τό "πάν μέτρον άριστον" πρέπει να υσχείει,σαφώς.
Αλλά μεν' φένεται κάποιοι θέλουν και την πίτα ολόκληρη και το σκύλο χορτάτο, και δε κάποιοι είναι ποιο greedy κι' απ τό θάνατο και πιο ignorant  κι απο κριάρι. :P
Έρχεταί και η "εικονομικη κρίση" και βάζει το κερασάκι στην τούρτα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Γιά να μη λέμε πολλά το δίκαιο και το άδικο είναι οφθαλμοφανές συνήθως για όσους έχουν "σώας τας φρένας"  ενώ οι νόμοι στην πλοιοψηφία τους (σε τετοιες περιπτώσεις, ειδικά) είναι "κουβέντα να γίνεται" κτλ. :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

ειτε ειναι αληθεια ειτε οχι οι φημες αυτα που λεγονται σε ιστοσελιδες η διαφορα blogs περι παροχου η παροχων που εδωσαν τα στοιχεια στην αστυνομια ενω συμφωνα με την νομοθεσια που εχουν πει αρκετοι εδω μεσα απαιτει αδεια πρωτα απο την ΑΔΑΕ μετα απο τον ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑ εφοσον κριθει οτι ειναι ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑ (ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΑ) και επιτρεπεται η ΑΡΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΥ ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΥΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΝΟΧΟΥ.

πιστευω οτι η υποθεση θα ξεκαθαρισει στο δικαστηριο (εφοσον αυτο γινει) αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι θα βγει τιποτα στην δημοσιοτητα γιατι δεν ειναι υπερ ουτε της ΕΠΟΕ ουτε αν τυχον εμπλεκεται ΠΑΡΟΧΟΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ουτε φυσικα ΥΠΕΡ της ΕΛ.ΑΣ αν εγινε με τον τροπο που περιγραφεται στο Δ.Τ (και απο οσα εχουν πει διαφοροι χρηστες ειναι ΑΚΡΩΣ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ.)

γενικα πιστευω οτι ολο το σκηνικο εγινε για να τρομοκρατηθουν οι χρηστες που χρησιμοποιουσαν την συγκεκριμενη σελιδα - να βαλουν μυαλο καποιοι που ισως "κερδιζουν" απο αυτα και ισως ενοχλησαν καποιους που δεν επρεπε.

γιατι οι γνωστες σελιδες που ξερουν οι "ψαγμενοι χρηστες" αλλα και τα "γνωστα μαγαζια/πωλητες κτλ" ουτε που εχουν πτοηθει απο ολο το σκηνικο συνεχιζουν να κανουν οτι εκαναν απλα επηρεασε τους "λιγο ψαγμενους" που πλεον δεν εχουν απο που να κατεβασουν τις ταινιες τους η την μουσικη τους γιατι αυτες τις σελιδες ηξεραν.

----------


## geotair

πάντως οι εταιρείες πρακτικά πέτυχαν το στόχο τους που ήταν να κλείσει το gamato ΤΩΡΑ. Και να χάσουν στο δικαστήριο δεν τους ενδιαφέρει, αφού η απόφαση θα βγει σε 3-4 χρόνια που το θέμα θα είναι ξεπερασμένο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

ακριβως

το στοχο τους τον πετυχαν

περιορισαν τους τυχαιους-ασχετους χρηστες που κατεβαζαν ταινιες και μουσικη (γλυτωσαν και bandwidth/traffic) οι παροχοι ιντερνετ συμφωνα με τα στοιχεια που ανεβασε ενας φιλος.

οι εμπειροι (ψαγμενοι) συνεχιζουν να κατεβαζουν ταινιες και μουσικη (αλλα αυτοι ειναι μειοψηφια) και δεν απασχολει.

αν και η ολη ιστορια με την σελιδα πιστευω προσωπικα οτι μαλλον ενοχλησε εκτος απο τις εταιρειες και τα "γνωστα χωραφια" για αυτο και τους εκλεισαν.

----------


## hemlock

> ακριβως
> 
> το στοχο τους τον πετυχαν
> 
> περιορισαν τους τυχαιους-ασχετους χρηστες που κατεβαζαν ταινιες και μουσικη (γλυτωσαν και bandwidth/traffic) οι παροχοι ιντερνετ συμφωνα με τα στοιχεια που ανεβασε ενας φιλος.
> 
> οι εμπειροι (ψαγμενοι) συνεχιζουν να κατεβαζουν ταινιες και μουσικη (αλλα αυτοι ειναι μειοψηφια) και δεν απασχολει.
> 
> αν και η ολη ιστορια με την σελιδα πιστευω προσωπικα οτι μαλλον ενοχλησε εκτος απο τις εταιρειες και τα "γνωστα χωραφια" για αυτο και τους εκλεισαν.


Χμμμμ....Aυτο που τους ενοχλησε ηταν το χυμαδιο και η διαφημηση του συγκεκριμενου τρακερ....Το Underground και τον πραγματικο διαμοιρασμο των ταινιων ποτε δεν θα τον ακουμπησουν (βλεπε zero day Υλικο απο καμερες στις κινηματογραφικες αιθουσες).... :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

σου ειπα δεν ξερω τι ενοχλησε ακριβως (κατι σιγουρα) παντως παραδεχομαι το θρασος οσο πανε με καμερα και γραφουν την ταινια (γιατι ξερεις τι παθαινουν) αν τους πιασουν σε αλυσιδες κινηματογραφων π.χ οπως τα Village που απαγορευεται η καμερα και το κινητο στην αιθουσα.

αν και το βρισκω ατοπο αυτο το σκηνικο αφου λιγες μερες μετα βγαινει το DVDRip εκ των "εσω" στην ευρεια κυκλοφορια.

----------


## BOBBY

> ακριβως
> 
> το στοχο τους τον πετυχαν
> 
> περιορισαν τους τυχαιους-ασχετους χρηστες που κατεβαζαν ταινιες και μουσικη (γλυτωσαν και bandwidth/traffic) οι παροχοι ιντερνετ συμφωνα με τα στοιχεια που ανεβασε ενας φιλος.
> 
> οι εμπειροι (ψαγμενοι) συνεχιζουν να κατεβαζουν ταινιες και μουσικη (αλλα αυτοι ειναι μειοψηφια) και δεν απασχολει.
> 
> αν και η ολη ιστορια με την σελιδα πιστευω προσωπικα οτι μαλλον ενοχλησε εκτος απο τις εταιρειες και τα "γνωστα χωραφια" για αυτο και τους εκλεισαν.


Ξέρεις,δεν υπήρχε μόνο το γαμάτο,υπήρχαν και υπάρχουν πολλά "γαμάτα" site εκεί έξω που ο κοσμάκης κατεβάζει και αυτοί που ξέραν μόνο το γαμάτο την βρήκαν την άκρη τους μέσω τον καλών τους γνωστών... :Wink:

----------


## nothing

Ο "κοσμακης" ακομα δεν ανακαλυψε τιποτα...

απλα δεν κατεβαζει αυτο το διαστημα και φαινεται απο την στιγμη που κοπηκε το gamato η κινηση και στον grix...(οσο για κοπιες ειναι αλλο θεμα αυτο ή αντιγραφες σκληρων)
καποιοι θα βρουν σιγα σιγα απλα θα παρει καποιο διαστημα και υπαρχει και ο φοβος αυτων που δε γνωριζουν και πολλα οτι μπορει να τους κυνηγησουν μιας και αυτοι ειναι οι περισσοτεροι που ασχολουνταν με το gamato μεχρι τωρα...

----------


## BOBBY

Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι ο κόσμος που ήξερε μόνο το γαμάτο και τώρα δεν ξέρει από που να κατεβάσει ρωτάει τους υπόλοιπους που ξέρουν και του λένε.Με αυτό τον τρόπο σιγά σιγά θα μαθευτούν και άλλοι τρόποι.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ξέρεις,δεν υπήρχε μόνο το γαμάτο,υπήρχαν και υπάρχουν πολλά "γαμάτα" site εκεί έξω που ο κοσμάκης κατεβάζει και αυτοί που ξέραν μόνο το γαμάτο την βρήκαν την άκρη τους μέσω τον καλών τους γνωστών...


η πλειοψηφια παντως απο οσα δειχνουν τα στατιστικα μαλλον δεν εχει βρει τα "gamata" sites. 

ισως να μην ειναι ενημερωμενος ο γνωστος τους.

μονο οι ψαγμενοι συνεχιζουν ακαθεκτοι.

----------


## tolis_01

> Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι ο κόσμος που ήξερε μόνο το γαμάτο και τώρα δεν ξέρει από που να κατεβάσει ρωτάει τους υπόλοιπους που ξέρουν και του λένε.Με αυτό τον τρόπο σιγά σιγά θα μαθευτούν και άλλοι τρόποι.





> η πλειοψηφια παντως απο οσα δειχνουν τα στατιστικα μαλλον δεν εχει βρει τα "gamata" sites. 
> 
> ισως να μην ειναι ενημερωμενος ο γνωστος τους.
> 
> μονο οι ψαγμενοι συνεχιζουν ακαθεκτοι.


Αυτό γίνεται γιατί ο κόσμος (η μάζα) θέλει ελληνική μουσική και τανίες με ενσωματωμένους υπότιτλους (όχι srt) και φυσικά χωρίς να κάνει seed. Μόνο το gamato τα πρόσφερε όλα αυτά σε ένα.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Πιστεύετε πως η Ισπανία νομιμοποίησε το file sharing; Καλύτερα όχι…
Το διάβασα προσεκτικά, μου φαίνεται αξιοπρόσεκτο και μάλλον αληθές.

----------


## giorgosts

Οι δύο υποθέσεις δεν συνδέονται, πρωτίστως γιατί στη δικιά μας σύμφωνα με τις Αρχές υπήρξε ενεργή πρόθεση και συμμετοχή (uploading, tracking) με σκοπό το κέρδος από την παρανομία και για ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη αξία.

Ο ισπανός απλώς είχε links για e-donkey (χωρίς να προσπαθεί να βγάλει λεφτά), που σημαίνει ότι οποιοσδήποτε διαμοιρασμός μπορούσε να γίνει μόνο μεταξύ των 2 συναλλασσομένων, και αυτό ακόμη δεν είναι απαραίτητα παράνομο, αν δεν συνοδεύεται και με αποδείξεις για τα έργα που διαμοιράσθηκαν.

----------


## Sebu

Συμφωνα με τον Ισπανό δικαστή:




> “P2P networks are mere conduits for the transmission of data between Internet users, and on this basis they do not infringe rights protected by Intellectual Property laws”

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Αυτή είναι η άποψη της Ισπανίας για το p2p

Spain's Council of Ministers has greenlit anti-piracy legislation allowing its federal court to close or block websites streaming or offering unauthorized downloads of movies and music content. 

http://www.variety.com/article/VR111...s=1&ref=bd_int

----------


## Omega9

Το θέμα είναι αρκετά σοβαρό και θα έπρεπε να απασχολήσει όλους τους Έλληνες χρήστες διαδικτύου που ξέρουνε τα βασικά. Πως ακριβώς οι αρχές βρήκαν τις διευθύνσεις IP των συγκεκριμένων χρηστών και βάση ποιας νομοθεσίας. Αλλιώς θα μιλάμε για ένα ακόμα πρωτάκουστο σκάνδαλο μη τήρησης των νόμων στη τραγική μας χώρα του παράλογου. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι βέβαια, δεν είναι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ άσχημη στιγμή για τις εταιρείες να κάνουνε την κίνησή τους πείθωντας με τον τρόπο τους τις αρχές να επιτεθούν στο εντόπιο file sharing. Εδώ είμαστε μερικούς μήνες πριν τη στάση πληρωμών σε εθνικό επίπεδο, "ποιος" θα νοιαστεί αν βρέθηκαν κάποιες IP με τρόπο όχι σύμφωνο με τη νομοθεσία; Μερικοί γνώστες και επαγγελματίες της τεχνολογίας και μερικοί φορουμίστες του adslgr; Δε χάλασε κι ο κόσμος. Αρκεί που η "Κουτσή Μαρία" και οι εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες "Κουτσές Μαρίες" που χρησιμοποιούσαν το γαμάτο, είδαν ότι την πέσανε σε κάποιους και έκλεισε και άρα σκεφτήκανε, ε ντάξει, τζάμπα κατεβάζαμε, οπότε το κλείσανε και τέλειωσε η υπόθεση. Και αν τους πεις για τις IP διευθύνσεις και πως αυτές γίνανε γνωστές; Ντεν ξέρω καρντιά μου... (θα απαντήσει η "Κουτσή Μαρία")

Αλλά το θέμα είναι πολύ σοβαρό. Έχει ακούσει κανείς σας για το αν ανοίγουν τα γράμματα που στέλνετε σε κάποιον γνωστό σας; Απίθανο ε; Μόνο αν είσασταν ο Μπιν Λάντεν θα μπορούσε να διανοηθεί κάποιος να θεωρήσει καν αυτό σαν πιθανό ενδεχόμενο. Και όμως, το ίδιο ισχύει και με τα πακέτα στο ίντερνετ. Απλά γίνεται σε μαζική κλίμακα. Σας φαίνεται αποδεκτό το να ακούει κάποιος την τηλεφωνική σας γραμμή; Το ίδιο είναι να παρακαλοθούνται οι IP διευθύνσεις, χωρίς εξαιρετικά σοβαρό λόγο. Για αυτό και υπάρχει η άρση απορρήτου, διότι το απόρρητο είναι σοβαρό πράγμα. Αλλιώς είμαστε σε άλλα επίπεδα..

Θεωρητικά ναι, μπορεί κάποιος να μπει σε έναν τράκερ και να παρακολουθεί/καταγράφει τις Ip διευθύνσεις των άλλων που κατεβάζουν κάποιο αρχείο με πνευματικά δικαιώματα και να τους κατηγορήσει μετά. Αυτό βέβαια δεν μπορεί να γίνει σε υπηρεσίες όπως το rapidshare. Απλά θα ειδοποιήσουν την υπηρεσία να σβήσει το αρχείο, αλλά αυτοί που το κατέβασαν, το κατέβασαν. Απορίας άξιο γιατί δεν κυνηγάει κανείς τις υπηρεσίες αυτές file hosting. Και κάθε μέρα ξεπετάγονται συνέχεια καινούριες, με ένα κοινό χαρακτηριστικό: μίνιμουμ κατέβασμα free και μετά ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΕΣ για ταχύτητα και όγκο..

Είναι λοιπόν μεγάλης σημασίας να ξεκαθαριστεί η διαδικασία που ακολουθήθηκε για να συληφθούν οι αναφερόμενοι χρήστες. 

Και για τους βιντεοκλαμπάδες μια συμβουλή. Αγαπητοί υπάλληλοι των υπαλλήλων των διανομέων του Χόλλυγουντ, αν θέλετε να σας πάρει κάποιος στα σοβαρά, και να μην μεγαλώνει η αντιπάθεια προς το επάγγελμά σας, τότε κάντε την αρχή με έναν τρόπο σωστό. Πχ, βρείτε και καταγγείλτε τους ΕΚΛΕΚΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ που αντιγράφουν ταινίες στην "Κουτσή Μαρία" (και όχι μόνο) *για 10 και για 15 ευρά...*  Αφού σας πειράζει η "πειρατεία" ξεκινήστε από τον εαυτό σας, βάλτε τάξη στα του οίκου σας (που λέει και η δυναμική πρωθυπουργάρα μας σε όλα τα κανάλια του πλανήτη- μπράβο μπορεί να μη βρήκε φράγκο αλλά έφτιαξε τουλάχιστον ένα καινούριο κλισε), και μετά υποδείξτε στους άλλους τι πιστεύετε ότι είναι παράνομο και τι όχι. Ή έστω, κάντε ένα πρώτο βήμα: πουλήστε τα ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΑ σας στις ίδιες τιμές με τους Νιγηριανούς "ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες" συναδέλφους σας, δηλαδή 5 ή 3 ευρώ, μέχρι να πατάξετε το φαινόμενο στους κόλπους σας. Αλλά από ότι φαίνεται σέβεστε λιγότερο την "Κουτσή Μαρία" από ότι οι Νιγηριανοί. Περιμένουμε νέα από τις δράσεις σας για την καταπολέμηση της βιντεοκλαμπικής πειρατείας.

----------


## anon

> Το θέμα είναι αρκετά σοβαρό και θα έπρεπε να απασχολήσει όλους τους Έλληνες χρήστες διαδικτύου που ξέρουνε τα βασικά. Πως ακριβώς οι αρχές βρήκαν τις διευθύνσεις IP των συγκεκριμένων χρηστών και βάση ποιας νομοθεσίας. Αλλιώς θα μιλάμε για ένα ακόμα πρωτάκουστο σκάνδαλο μη τήρησης των νόμων στη τραγική μας χώρα του παράλογου.....


Αντε ντε, απο την αρχή το λέω... Θα πρέπει οι διωκτικές αρχές να καταθέσουν τον τρόπο έυρεσης των συγκεκριμένων ατόμων που έχουν συλλάβει, και πως το έκαναν αυτό και εαν συνάδει με την αρχή προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων.

----------


## Seitman

> Αντε ντε, απο την αρχή το λέω... Θα πρέπει οι διωκτικές αρχές να καταθέσουν τον τρόπο έυρεσης των συγκεκριμένων ατόμων που έχουν συλλάβει, και πως το έκαναν αυτό και εαν συνάδει με την αρχή προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων.


Όχι μόνο εσύ, αλλά και αρκετοί ακόμα. Το θέμα είναι ότι ποτέ (κατά την άποψή μου) δε θα το μάθουμε  :Thinking:

----------


## avatarinos

Τι ακριβως διατυπωσε ο ισπανος δικαστης? οτι ειναι νομιμο να κλεβεις το προιον του αλλου αντι να το αγοραζεις?... δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω :Thinking:

----------


## pt3

Εγω πάντως πιστεύω οτι οι εταιρείες που κάνουν host δεν έχουν κανένα ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα να δόσουν log των κλήσεων στο site ιδιαίτερα δε αν αυτός που το ζητάει είναι η αστυνομία και το site τύπου "πειρατείας". Πιθανότατα δεν υπάρχει καν νομικό θέμα για να μην πω οτι μάλλον η εταιρεία έχει και υποχρέωση να δώσει τα στοιχεία αυτά. Δεν νομίζω ότι μπαίνει θέμα απορήτου για κάποιον που με τη θελησή του κανει κλήση στον server μου.

----------


## Billys100

> Αυτό γίνεται γιατί ο κόσμος (η μάζα) θέλει ελληνική μουσική και τανίες με ενσωματωμένους υπότιτλους (όχι srt) και φυσικά χωρίς να κάνει seed. Μόνο το gamato τα πρόσφερε όλα αυτά σε ένα.


α,γιαυτο ειχε τοση 'επιτυχια'...!. :Laughing:

----------


## Zer0c00L

αν διαβασεις καποια παλιοτερα μηνυματα καποιων φιλων που λενε για την νομοθεσια (ελληνικη αλλα και ευρωπαικη) και το ελληνικο συνταγμα και το ψαξεις λιγο και στο google

θα δεις οτι 
IP => φυσικο προσωπο => προσωπικα δεδομενα

για να γινει αρση προσωπικου απορρητου και ταυτοποιηση απαιτει αδεια απο την ΑΔΑΕ (αρμοδια αρχη προστασιας προσωπικων δεδομενων) μετα εχει σειρα ο ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ και απο κει....(αλλα πρεπει να εχεις διαπραξει "ποινικο αδικημα")

αρα αυτο που λες περι HOST η SITE η FORUM για τα logs δεν ισχυει γιατι αν το κανεις πιστεψε εσυ θα τρεχεις στο δικαστηριο οχι αυτοι που θα αναγραφεται η IP τους.

παντως τωρα που λειπει το gamato μπορω να πω οτι το ιντερνετ "πεταει".

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αντε ντε, απο την αρχή το λέω... Θα πρέπει οι διωκτικές αρχές να καταθέσουν τον τρόπο έυρεσης των συγκεκριμένων ατόμων που έχουν συλλάβει, και πως το έκαναν αυτό και εαν συνάδει με την αρχή προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων.


δεν προκειτε να το μαθουμε ποτε (προσωπικη αποψη)

ουτε φυσικα πιστευω οτι θα παει στα δικαστηρια (γιατι φαντασουν να κερδισει το gamato) τι εχει να γινει.

----------


## ardi21

Παντως ο καλυτερος "ελληνικος τρακερ" ειναι ακομα ανοιχτος και δεν τον σκιαζει φοβερα καμια...

----------


## intech

> Παντως ο καλυτερος "ελληνικος τρακερ" ειναι ακομα ανοιχτος και *δεν τον σκιαζει φοβερα καμια*...


Εθνική Επέτειος,   :One thumb up: 
Χρόνια πολλά και καλύτερα!

----------


## AgentWolf

> Αλλά το θέμα είναι πολύ σοβαρό. Έχει ακούσει κανείς σας για το αν ανοίγουν τα γράμματα που στέλνετε σε κάποιον γνωστό σας; Απίθανο ε; Μόνο αν είσασταν ο Μπιν Λάντεν θα μπορούσε να διανοηθεί κάποιος να θεωρήσει καν αυτό σαν πιθανό ενδεχόμενο. Και όμως, το ίδιο ισχύει και με τα πακέτα στο ίντερνετ. Απλά γίνεται σε μαζική κλίμακα. Σας φαίνεται αποδεκτό το να ακούει κάποιος την τηλεφωνική σας γραμμή; Το ίδιο είναι να παρακαλοθούνται οι IP διευθύνσεις, χωρίς εξαιρετικά σοβαρό λόγο. Για αυτό και υπάρχει η άρση απορρήτου, διότι το απόρρητο είναι σοβαρό πράγμα. Αλλιώς είμαστε σε άλλα επίπεδα..
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> Είναι λοιπόν μεγάλης σημασίας να ξεκαθαριστεί η διαδικασία που ακολουθήθηκε για να συληφθούν οι αναφερόμενοι χρήστες.


Αυτό πιστεύω πως πρέπει να μας απασχολήσει όλους μας, και να το πάρουμε πολύ σοβαρά.

----------


## pt3

> θα δεις οτι 
> IP => φυσικο προσωπο => προσωπικα δεδομενα
> 
> για να γινει αρση προσωπικου απορρητου και ταυτοποιηση απαιτει αδεια απο την ΑΔΑΕ (αρμοδια αρχη προστασιας προσωπικων δεδομενων) μετα εχει σειρα ο ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ και απο κει....(αλλα πρεπει να εχεις διαπραξει "ποινικο αδικημα")
> 
> αρα αυτο που λες περι HOST η SITE η FORUM για τα logs δεν ισχυει γιατι αν το κανεις πιστεψε εσυ θα τρεχεις στο δικαστηριο οχι αυτοι που θα αναγραφεται η IP τους.


Το ζήτημα χωρίζεται σε δυο σκέλη. Πρώτα βρίσκεις την IP από τον host και στην συνέχεια την ταυτοποιείς μέσω του provider. 

Το πρώτο σταδιο πιστεύω οτι είναι απλό πχ. δεν νομίζω οτι εμπίπτει σε κανενός είδους απόρρητο αν πω σε κάποιον ποιοί με πήραν τηλέφωνο σήμερα και αρα γιατί να είναι απόρρητο να πώ ποιοί έκαναν κλήση στον server μου ;

Το δεύτερο η ταυτοποίηση δηλαδή του IP με το φυσικό πρόσωπο είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκο και πιθανότατα χρειάζεται επέμβαση εισαγγελέα. Αλλα αυτό δεν νομίζω οτι είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο αλλωστε και οι συλήψεις με εντολή εισαγγελέα έγιναν. Πιστεύω οτι τέτοιου τύπου ταυτοποίηση δεν χρειάζεται κάποιο ιδιαίτερο αδικημα και μπορεί να γίνει ακόμα και για απλή συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση. Ενα ανάλογο παράδειγμα είναι αν κάποιος κάνει πλάκες κατ΄εξακολούθησει μέσω τηλεφώνου, σαφώς σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ο εισαγγελέας δίνει εντολή και η τηλ. εταιρεία ταυτοποιεί τηλέφωνο με πρόσωπο.

Να πω επίσης οτι αυτή η διαδικασία είναι τελείως διαφορετική απο τυχον εντολή να παρακολουθούνται όλοι οι χρήστες για να βρεθεί ποιός έχει πρόσβαση κάπου ή το να δίνεται εντολή να παρακολουθείται κάποιος "υποπτος".

Δεν τα γνωρίζω με ακρίβεια αυτα τα θέματα αλλα πιστευω οτι κατι τέτοιο ισχύει και δεν είναι και τόσο μυστήριο πως φτάνει η αστυνομία σε κάποιους.

----------


## nothing

> Πιστεύω οτι τέτοιου τύπου ταυτοποίηση δεν χρειάζεται κάποιο ιδιαίτερο αδικημα και μπορεί να γίνει ακόμα και για απλή συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση. Ενα ανάλογο παράδειγμα είναι αν κάποιος κάνει πλάκες κατ΄εξακολούθησει μέσω τηλεφώνου, σαφώς σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ο εισαγγελέας δίνει εντολή και η τηλ. εταιρεία ταυτοποιεί τηλέφωνο με πρόσωπο.



απλα να σου πω επειδη εχει το εθιξες αυτο και εχει τυχει σε γνωστο προσωπο να εχει περασει διαφορα με αυτο το θεμα οτι τον ζαλιζαν και πιστεψε με κανεις δεν ενδιαφερθηκε να το ψαξει...

αν δεν απειλειται η ζωη σου ή δεν εχεις μεγαλο κονε μεσα σε εταιρεια να σου πει τον αριθμο κανεις δεν ασχολειται...

φυσικα ολα αυτα πανε περιπατο αναλογως γνωστων ή ποσο γνωστος εισαι...

----------


## anon

> Το πρώτο σταδιο πιστεύω οτι είναι απλό πχ. δεν νομίζω οτι εμπίπτει σε κανενός είδους απόρρητο αν πω σε κάποιον ποιοί με πήραν τηλέφωνο σήμερα και αρα γιατί να είναι απόρρητο να πώ ποιοί έκαναν κλήση στον server μου ;


Εχει συνεναινέσει το μέλος / επισκέπτης να χρησιμοποιηθούν τα στοιχεία του; Εαν όχι, παραβάτης περι προσωπικών δεδομένων είναι και ο ιδιοκτήτης του σέρβερ.

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν είχαν πρόσβαση στον σερβερ, και φαίνεται απο την αρχική δήλωση της αστυνομίας, ούτε στους διαχειριστές του site. Αρα ότι έγινε, έγινε χωρίς καμμιά πρόσβαση στον σερβερ.




> Το δεύτερο η ταυτοποίηση δηλαδή του IP με το φυσικό πρόσωπο είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκο και πιθανότατα χρειάζεται επέμβαση εισαγγελέα. Αλλα αυτό δεν νομίζω οτι είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο αλλωστε και οι συλήψεις με εντολή εισαγγελέα έγιναν.


Αλλο η εντολή εισαγγελέα για σύλλυψη συγκεκριμένων ατόμων που ζητά η αστυνομία, και άλλο η εντολή εισαγγελέα που πρέπει να έχει προτήτερα πάρουν και έγκριση απο την Αρχή προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων για παρακαλούθηση των διαδικτυακών συνδέσεων




> Πιστεύω οτι τέτοιου τύπου ταυτοποίηση δεν χρειάζεται κάποιο ιδιαίτερο αδικημα και μπορεί να γίνει ακόμα και για απλή συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση. Ενα ανάλογο παράδειγμα είναι αν κάποιος κάνει πλάκες κατ΄εξακολούθησει μέσω τηλεφώνου, σαφώς σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ο εισαγγελέας δίνει εντολή και η τηλ. εταιρεία ταυτοποιεί τηλέφωνο με πρόσωπο.


Αλοίμονο. Ακόμα και εαν κάνει κάποιος πλάκες κατα εξακολούθηση, το θύμα δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα παρα να ζητήσει την συνδρομή του παρόχου, και σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν μαθαίνει ποτέ ποιός κάνει φάρσες. Απλά ο πάροχος φροντίζει να ενημερώσει τον φαρσέρ και να κάνει συστάσεις. Εαν υπάρχουν απειλές κατα της ζωής και άλλα που μπορεί να οδηγούν σε κακουργηματικές πράξεις τότε σίγουρα μπορούν να παρακολουθουν την γραμμή, αλλά δεν πρόκειται για το ίδιο είδος αδίκημα. 




> Να πω επίσης οτι αυτή η διαδικασία είναι τελείως διαφορετική απο τυχον εντολή να παρακολουθούνται όλοι οι χρήστες για να βρεθεί ποιός έχει πρόσβαση κάπου ή το να δίνεται εντολή να παρακολουθείται κάποιος "υποπτος".


Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αυτό που μπορεί να έγινε (το πιθανότερο) είναι να παρακολουθούνται όλες οι συνδέσεις προς το gamato, όλων των χρηστών, και να κρατήσουν αυτές που αφορούν VIP members & moderators για τους οποίους στην συνέχεια έγινε η δίωξη έπειτα απο την ταυτοποίηση.

----------


## ardi21

> Εθνική Επέτειος,  
> Χρόνια πολλά και καλύτερα!


Oτι να 'ναι...

----------


## christakoss

> Παντως ο καλυτερος "ελληνικος τρακερ" ειναι ακομα ανοιχτος και δεν τον σκιαζει φοβερα καμια...


αν θελει καποιος ας μου στειλει ενα pm με το ονομα του..οχι για μενα για τον ξαδερφο μου που μου εχει σπασει τα νευρα απο τοτε που εκλεισε το μ@μ@το..εμεις εχουμε την rapidshare..

----------


## MNP-10

Αμα μεταφερθουν αυτα τα 20 gbps traffic που λειπουν απ'το GRIX στο rapidshare, την κατσανε οι ISPs  :Razz:

----------


## uncharted

> Αμα μεταφερθουν αυτα τα 20 gbps traffic που λειπουν απ'το GRIX στο rapidshare, την κατσανε οι ISPs


δεν προκειται...  :Whistle:

----------


## Nozomi

Η δική μου οπτική για το θέμα είναι η εξής:

Παρότι είμαι downloader δεν θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου "πειρατή" και αυτό γιατί:

- τις καλές, "κλασσικές" ταινίες τις αγοράζω (παραγγελία Αγγλία κτλ.)
Τις υπόλοιπες, φυσικά και τις κατεβάζω γιατί το replay value τους είναι από ελάχιστο έως μηδενικό. 
Χθες π.χ είδα σε BR-rip το Armored και παρά το επιτελείο γνωστών ηθοποιών, την έσβησα αμέσως απ' τον σκληρό. Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω γιατί θα έσκαγα π.χ 20-30 ευρώ για το Blue Ray μιας ταινίας που με το ζόρι έκατσα να την δώ μια φορά !

- με παιχνίδια δεν ασχολούμαι πλέον, αλλά τα καλά simulation τα αγοράζω *ΠΑΝΤΑ αυθεντικά*, γιατί έτσι γουστάρω ! 
Όταν διακρίνω έναν καλά δουλεμένο εξομοιωτή, τον *ΑΓΟΡΑΖΩ γιατί θέλω να ανταμοίβω την πολυετή δουλειά ανθρώπων που κάθισαν να γράψουν χιλιάδες γραμμές κώδικα* για να με βάλουν στην θέση ενός π.χ κυβερνήτη υποβρυχίου ή ενός πιλότου...
Και όταν μάλιστα μιλάμε για εξομοιωτές που δεν είναι εμπορικοί, τότε μεγαλώνει η περιφρόνησή μου για αυτούς που δηλώνουν simmers και χρησιμοποιούν κόπιες...
Αναφέρω ενδεικτικώς ότι ιστορικούς εξομοιωτές όπως π.χ το Falcon 4.0 τους έχω πάρει σε 2 αντίτυπα και ότι εξομοιωτές όπως το Sub Command τους έχω παραγγείλει απ' τις ΗΠΑ γιατί επιθυμούσα να έχω το original κουτί της αμερικάνικης έκδοσης !

- Όσον αφορά την μουσική.
Φυσικά και έχω κάμποσα GB σε MP3, αλλά αφορά χιτάκια που ακούγονται για συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα.
Την κλασσική μουσική την* έχω ΟΛΗ σε original δισκάκια* και αυτό οφείλεται στις λογικές τιμές τους (ο Τσαϊκοφσκυ και ο Μπετόβεν δεν ζουν για να ζητήσουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα... :Razz: ) και στο ότι επιθυμώ να τα έχω με την συσκευασία τους καθότι τα κρατάω στην CD-οθήκη μου.

Εν ολίγοις, εξαιρουμένων κάποων σκληροπυρηνικών πειρατών (που είναι εθισμένοι στο τζάμπα αnyway), ο πολύς ο κόσμος όταν βλέπει κάτι ποιοτικό θα πληρώσει να το πάρει.
Την σαβούρα, αν δεν μπορεί να την έχει τζάμπα, απλά θα την προσπεράσει.

----------


## Billys100

> δεν προκειται...


ουπς... αμα γινει κι αυτο,τι θα μεινει...? megashare κ κανα 2 αλλοι... :Thinking:  :Whistle:

----------


## psytransas

> δεν προκειται...


Aπλα θα μετακομισουν οι uploaders/downloaders σε αλλη γη σε αλλα μερη... :Wink:

----------


## furious99

Μην αναφερετε ποιος κανει και τι κανει.
Μη δινετε προσκλησεις σε αγνωστους.
Και τελος σταματηστε να αναφερετε σε καθε νημα που αφορα συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια κινητης το καταργημενο πακετο ομιλιας της που ειχε τη χαμηλοτερη χρεωση.
Αυτα φυσικα, αν θελετε να τα εχετε και αυριο...

----------


## pt3

> Εχει συνεναινέσει το μέλος / επισκέπτης να χρησιμοποιηθούν τα στοιχεία του; Εαν όχι, παραβάτης περι προσωπικών δεδομένων είναι και ο ιδιοκτήτης του σέρβερ.


Δεν πρόκειται για πρόσθετα στοιχεία κάποιων αλλα για μια σειρά απο αριθμούς που μάλιστα δεν μπορούν να ταυτοποιηθούν άμεσα με συγκεκριμένα πρόσωπα. Είναι σαν μια απάντηση στην ερώτηση ποιοί σε επισκεφθηκαν σήμερα ; Επίσης η αποκάλυψη στην αστυνομία οποιωνδήποτε στοιχείων δεν νομίζω οτι εμπιπτει στην εννοια του "χρησιμοποιώ" στοιχεία.

Πιστεύω οτι με το θέμα προσωπικα στοιχεία ήμαστε λίγο υπερβολικοί. Π.χ. αν κάποιος σε ένα δικαστήριο ερωτηθεί και πεί οτι είδα τον Ταδε να μπαίνει στην πολυκατοικία στις 10 και τον είδα να βγαίνει στις 12, μπορεί καμια αρχη να επέμβει για παραβίαση προσωπικών δεδομένων.

Ενδιαφέρον πάντως θα είχε να μας πεί κάποιος διαχειριστής ενος site αν γνώρίζει αν έχει δικαίωμα να αποκρύψεί από την αστυνομία το ποιοί επισκέφθηκαν του site του σε ενδεχόμενη ερώτηση, όπως και αν κινδυνεύει να τιμωρηθεί από τον νομο αν αποκαλύψει σε οποιονδηποτε ποιοι (IP) επισκεφθηκαν το site.

Τα παραπάνω είναι γενικές σκέψεις για το πως μπορεί να αποκαλυφθεί η Ip κάποιου που μπαίνει σε κάποιο site και δεν αναφέρονται συγκεκριμένα για το συμβάν του θέματος.

----------


## avatarinos

> Η δική μου οπτική για το θέμα είναι η εξής:
> 
> Παρότι είμαι downloader δεν θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου "πειρατή" και αυτό γιατί:
> 
> - τις καλές, "κλασσικές" ταινίες τις αγοράζω (παραγγελία Αγγλία κτλ.)
> Τις υπόλοιπες, φυσικά και τις κατεβάζω γιατί το replay value τους είναι από ελάχιστο έως μηδενικό. 
> Χθες π.χ είδα σε BR-rip το Armored και παρά το επιτελείο γνωστών ηθοποιών, την έσβησα αμέσως απ' τον σκληρό. Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω γιατί θα έσκαγα π.χ 20-30 ευρώ για το Blue Ray μιας ταινίας που με το ζόρι έκατσα να την δώ μια φορά !
> 
> - με παιχνίδια δεν ασχολούμαι πλέον, αλλά τα καλά simulation τα αγοράζω *ΠΑΝΤΑ αυθεντικά*, γιατί έτσι γουστάρω ! 
> ...


Γενικα αυτα που λες δεν στεκουν. Σαφως και εισαι πειρατης.
Η λογικη του αγοραζω οτι θεωρω οτι αξιζει ή εχει λογικη τιμη και κατεβαζω οτι δεν θεωρω οτι αξιζει, δεν ειναι λογικη :Smile: 
Οι ανθρωποι που λες οτι καθησαν πολυετως και εγραψαν κωδικες οποτε πρεπει να ανταμειφθουν, ειναι απλοι υπαλληλοι της εταιριας που παραγει και διανεμει το προγραμμα. Δε νομιζω οτι αμοιβονται με ποσοστα επι των πωλησεων.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Έχει λογική. Ο τύπος σου λέει ότι "τα αγοράζω ΠΑΝΤΑ αυθεντικά, *γιατί έτσι γουστάρω*" και ότι "Όταν *διακρίνω* έναν *καλά δουλεμένο* εξομοιωτή". Οπότε έχει λογική. Ομοίως και για τις ταινίες (έτσι γουστάρει, καλές ταινίες κτλ).

----------


## Dark-Side

> Γενικα αυτα που λες δεν στεκουν. Σαφως και εισαι πειρατης.
> Η λογικη του αγοραζω οτι θεωρω οτι αξιζει ή εχει λογικη τιμη και κατεβαζω οτι δεν θεωρω οτι αξιζει, δεν ειναι λογικη
> Οι ανθρωποι που λες οτι καθησαν πολυετως και εγραψαν κωδικες οποτε πρεπει να ανταμειφθουν, ειναι απλοι υπαλληλοι της εταιριας που παραγει και διανεμει το προγραμμα. Δε νομιζω οτι αμοιβονται με ποσοστα επι των πωλησεων.


Αν σκεφτόντουσαν και οι developers λογικά δεν θα είχαν τόσο υψηλές τιμές στα προιόντα τους.... 

Μένω στο:



> Τις υπόλοιπες, φυσικά και τις κατεβάζω γιατί το replay value τους είναι από ελάχιστο έως μηδενικό. 
> Χθες π.χ είδα σε BR-rip το Armored και παρά το επιτελείο γνωστών ηθοποιών, την έσβησα αμέσως απ' τον σκληρό. Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω γιατί θα έσκαγα π.χ 20-30 ευρώ για το Blue Ray μιας ταινίας που με το ζόρι έκατσα να την δώ μια φορά !


Υπάρχει νόμιμη λύση για να βλέπεις και σωστά και φθηνά μια ταινία για μία,δύο φορές και λέγετε ενοικίαση....

----------


## kostas007

> Υπάρχει νόμιμη λύση για να βλέπεις και σωστά και φθηνά μια ταινία για μία,δύο φορές και λέγετε ενοικίαση....


τα 5 ευρω ειναι λιγα για να χασεις 3-4 ωρες απο τη ζωη σου?
οταν παρουσιαζουν τις ταινιες σαν σουπερ ντουπερ παραγωγες και ειναι καραμουφες γιατι να τις πληρωσω?

διαβαστε το πολυ καλο αλλα και υπερκαφρρικο αρθρο
Η πειρατεία σκοτώνει την ώρα μου

----------


## Nozomi

> Γενικα αυτα που λες δεν στεκουν. Σαφως και εισαι πειρατης.
> Η λογικη του αγοραζω οτι θεωρω οτι αξιζει ή εχει λογικη τιμη και κατεβαζω οτι δεν θεωρω οτι αξιζει, δεν ειναι λογικη
> Οι ανθρωποι που λες οτι καθησαν πολυετως και εγραψαν κωδικες οποτε πρεπει να ανταμειφθουν, ειναι απλοι υπαλληλοι της εταιριας που παραγει και διανεμει το προγραμμα. Δε νομιζω οτι αμοιβονται με ποσοστα επι των πωλησεων.


Δεν γνωρίζω τι ποσοστά επί των πωλήσεων πάνε στους προγραμματιστές, αλλά θεωρώ ότι *μια ποιοτική δουλειά* (και υπάρχουν κάποια στάνταρντς που την ορίζουν)* πρέπει να ανταμείβεται*... 
Π.χ στο τελευταίο review του Flight Simulator υπήρχε παράκκληση (ναι παράκκληση!) του reviewer να "σεβαστούμε την δουλειά που έχει γίνει" !
Btw, η Microsoft το έκλεισε το τμήμα που ασχολείται με το Flight Simulator και διέκοψε την ανάπτυξή του. 
Δεν γνωρίζω αν έγινε λόγω πωλήσεων, αλλά απ' την στιγμή που απολαμβάνω-χαίρομαι ένα προϊον θα ΤΟ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΩ (αυτό το νόημα είχε η έκφραση "γουστάρω" στο προηγούμενο ποστ).
Νομίζω ότι εδώ συμφωνούμε.

Η ουσία είναι σε αυτά που αναφέρει ο kostas007.
Ο κόσμος σήμερα δεν εκτιμά το καλλιτεχνικό προϊόν που του πασάρεται. 
Όταν βλέπει ότι αξίζει θα το αγοράσει (εκτός από ορισμένες περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων που πραγματικά αδυνατούν οικονομικα).
Έτσι λοιπόν, κατέβαζω σαβούρα γιατί *ΜΠΟΡΩ*, πρωτύτερα που δεν μπορούσα είχα χρυσώσει γνωστή αλυσίδα video-club και δεν έβλεπα τόσο συχνά ταινίες (το πήγαινε-έλα άλλωστε στο video-club  δεν είναι η πλέον ευχάριστη διαδικασία).

Τα γράφω όλα αυτά για να παρατεθεί μια άποψη κάποιου που δεν είναι ιδεολογικώς υπέρ της πειρατείας, αλλά απλά βλέπει  με κριτική σκέψη αυτά που του προσφέρονται.

----------


## giorgosts

> δεν προκειται...


Από την αρχική πηγή της είδησης:



> *Update:* There is no doubt that the email we posted here  earlier was fake. The bit about Rapidshare storing privacy sensitive  information in its users for “legal reasons” is not true. We apologize  to Rapidshare for posting this (we should have been more careful), but  stand behind the part that Rapidshare is targeting copyright infringers  more aggressively


Οπότε κοιμηθείτε ήσυχοι: Οι IP σας δεν καταγράφονται από το RS για να χρησιμοποιηθούν σαν leverage στις στις δικαστικές διαμάχες του με τη βιομηχανία ψυχαγωγίας :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## avatarinos

Οι προγραμματιστες προφανως πληρωνονται με μισθο ή με στανταρ αμοιβη. 
Το αν ειναι ποιοτικο κατι ή οχι ειναι σαφως υποκειμενικο. 
Η ουσια ειναι οτι απ τη στιγμη που μας παρεχεται κατι δωρεαν, δεν θα παμε να το αγορασουμε (ειδικα τωρα με τις περικοπες, αγοραζουν μόνο οι πλουσιοι...)



> τα 5 ευρω ειναι λιγα για να χασεις 3-4 ωρες απο τη ζωη σου?
> οταν παρουσιαζουν τις ταινιες σαν σουπερ ντουπερ παραγωγες και ειναι καραμουφες γιατι να τις πληρωσω?
> 
> διαβαστε το πολυ καλο αλλα και υπερκαφρρικο αρθρο
> Η πειρατεία σκοτώνει την ώρα μου


Mα αν γνωριζεις οτι κατι ειναι μουφα γιατι να το πληρωσεις? το θεμα ομως ειναι οτι θα το κατεβασεις τσαμπα. Το οτι κατι ειναι μουφα δεν σε δικαιολογει να το δεις χωρις να το πληρωσεις :Smile:

----------


## Nozomi

> Το αν ειναι ποιοτικο κατι ή οχι ειναι σαφως υποκειμενικο.


Έλα όμως που δεν είναι ! 
Π.χ ο εξομοιωτής που αναφέρθηκε (Falcon 4.0), προσφέρονταν το 2000 σε ένα κουτί με εγχειρίδιο 400 (!) σελίδων, έναν χάρτη της Κορεατικής χερσονήσου και το dynamic campaign (αναπτύσσονταν για ολόκληρα 4 χρόνια). 
Λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν όλα αυτά, θεώρησα πολύ λίγα ( :Razz: ) τα 20 ευρώ που έδωσα για να τον αγοράσω απ' τον Παπασωτηρίου και πήρα 2 κομμάτια (ένα για το αρχείο μου καθότι ήξερα ότι θα γίνει συλλεκτικό κομμάτι).
Μετά απ' αυτά, ποιανού θα του κάνει καρδιά να το αντιγράψει (και να μην έχει π.χ το ιλουστρασιόν εγχειρίδιο των 400 σελίδων που είναι όλα τα λεφτά για τους simmers) ?

Ή μήπως πιστεύεις ότι ο fan του Άρχοντα των Δακτυλιδιών δεν θα πάρει την 3πλή BR θήκη με όλα τα extra και θα κάθεται να κατεβάζει δεκάδες GB Ματρόσκες ?

Η κλασσική μουσική που έχω, είναι επίσης σε γνήσια CD, γιατί απλούστατα θέλω να ξεκινά η απόλαυση απ' την συσκευασία της κάθε συλλογής.

Επομένως μην είσαι απόλυτος ότι είναι άσπρο-μαύρο, "πειρατές" και "νόμιμοι" (που τα αγοράζουν όλα αυθεντικά). 
Υπάρχουν και ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Υπάρχει νόμιμη λύση για να βλέπεις και σωστά και φθηνά μια ταινία για μία,δύο φορές και λέγετε ενοικίαση....


Σωστός... έλα μου ντε που οι περισσότεροι τίτλοι δεν υπάρχουν ή δεν υπάρχουν σε blu ray στα video club. Οπότε μας λένε αντί για 2 ευρώ, δώσε 20-30. Αντί για 6-12 δώσε 50. Βάλε και ότι στα περισσότερα δισκάκια δεν υπάρχουν και Ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι (ή ούτε καν Αγγλικοί). Βάλε και ότι υπάρχουν τίτλοι που δεν είναι διαθέσιμοι καν για αγορά ούτε μέσω internet... οπότε να πως χάνουν λεφτά...

----------


## Gio Alex

> Έλα όμως που δεν είναι ! 
> Π.χ ο εξομοιωτής που αναφέρθηκε (Falcon 4.0), προσφέρονταν το 2000 σε ένα κουτί με εγχειρίδιο 400 (!) σελίδων, έναν χάρτη της Κορεατικής χερσονήσου και το dynamic campaign (αναπτύσσονταν για ολόκληρα 4 χρόνια). 
> Λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν όλα αυτά, θεώρησα πολύ λίγα () τα 20 ευρώ που έδωσα για να τον αγοράσω απ' τον Παπασωτηρίου και πήρα 2 κομμάτια (ένα για το αρχείο μου καθότι ήξερα ότι θα γίνει συλλεκτικό κομμάτι).
> Μετά απ' αυτά, ποιανού θα του κάνει καρδιά να το αντιγράψει (και να μην έχει π.χ το ιλουστρασιόν εγχειρίδιο των 400 σελίδων που είναι όλα τα λεφτά για τους simmers) ?
> 
> Ή μήπως πιστεύεις ότι ο fan του Άρχοντα των Δακτυλιδιών δεν θα πάρει την 3πλή BR θήκη με όλα τα extra και θα κάθεται να κατεβάζει δεκάδες GB Ματρόσκες ?
> 
> Η κλασσική μουσική που έχω, είναι επίσης σε γνήσια CD, γιατί απλούστατα θέλω να ξεκινά η απόλαυση απ' την συσκευασία της κάθε συλλογής.
> 
> ...



Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!!! Τον Άρχοντα των Δαχτυλιδιών τον έχω κατεβάσει σε Ματρόσκα (25GB τα extended) KAI το έχω αγοράσει (κασετίνα από amazon.co.uk) με 12 DVD (extra κτλ) σε 25 €!!! Και μάλιστα το έχω κάνει και δώρο σε κολλητό. Όπως και την εξαιρετική (κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη) πολεμική μίνι σειρά Band of brothers (22 € από το ίδιο site). Εδώ πόσο θα τα έβρισκα???

----------


## Gordito

> Η δική μου οπτική για το θέμα είναι η εξής:
> 
> Παρότι είμαι downloader δεν θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου "πειρατή" και αυτό γιατί:
> 
> 
> - τις καλές, "κλασσικές" ταινίες τις αγοράζω (παραγγελία Αγγλία κτλ.)
> Τις υπόλοιπες, φυσικά και τις κατεβάζω γιατί το replay value τους είναι από ελάχιστο έως μηδενικό. 
> Χθες π.χ είδα σε BR-rip το Armored και παρά το επιτελείο γνωστών ηθοποιών, την έσβησα αμέσως απ' τον σκληρό. Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω γιατί θα έσκαγα π.χ 20-30 ευρώ για το Blue Ray μιας ταινίας που με το ζόρι έκατσα να την δώ μια φορά !


Συγνωμη αλλα δεν μπορω παρα να γελασω.
Αν δε θες να την αγορασεις, να την νοικιασεις.

Aλλα εσυ την θελεις πριν βγει καλα καλα βγει σε DVD εδω, να την δεις σε HD και στο τζαμπα. Και να μην θεωρεις εαυτον και πειρατη.




> - με παιχνίδια δεν ασχολούμαι πλέον, αλλά τα καλά simulation τα αγοράζω *ΠΑΝΤΑ αυθεντικά*, γιατί έτσι γουστάρω ! 
> Όταν διακρίνω έναν καλά δουλεμένο εξομοιωτή, τον *ΑΓΟΡΑΖΩ γιατί θέλω να ανταμοίβω την πολυετή δουλειά ανθρώπων που κάθισαν να γράψουν χιλιάδες γραμμές κώδικα* για να με βάλουν στην θέση ενός π.χ κυβερνήτη υποβρυχίου ή ενός πιλότου...
> Και όταν μάλιστα μιλάμε για εξομοιωτές που δεν είναι εμπορικοί, τότε μεγαλώνει η περιφρόνησή μου για αυτούς που δηλώνουν simmers και χρησιμοποιούν κόπιες...
> Αναφέρω ενδεικτικώς ότι ιστορικούς εξομοιωτές όπως π.χ το Falcon 4.0 τους έχω πάρει σε 2 αντίτυπα και ότι εξομοιωτές όπως το Sub Command τους έχω παραγγείλει απ' τις ΗΠΑ γιατί επιθυμούσα να έχω το original κουτί της αμερικάνικης έκδοσης !
> 
> - Όσον αφορά την μουσική.
> Φυσικά και έχω κάμποσα GB σε MP3, αλλά αφορά χιτάκια που ακούγονται για συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα.
> Την κλασσική μουσική την* έχω ΟΛΗ σε original δισκάκια* και αυτό οφείλεται στις λογικές τιμές τους (ο Τσαϊκοφσκυ και ο Μπετόβεν δεν ζουν για να ζητήσουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα...) και στο ότι επιθυμώ να τα έχω με την συσκευασία τους καθότι τα κρατάω στην CD-οθήκη μου.


Το Armored, που εσυ προφανως θεωρεις σαβουρα, δεν κοστισε χρηματα;
Εκει γιατι δεν σεβεσαι τους παραγωγους;




> Εν ολίγοις, εξαιρουμένων κάποων σκληροπυρηνικών πειρατών (που είναι εθισμένοι στο τζάμπα αnyway), ο πολύς ο κόσμος όταν βλέπει κάτι ποιοτικό θα πληρώσει να το πάρει.
> Την σαβούρα, αν δεν μπορεί να την έχει τζάμπα, απλά θα την προσπεράσει.


Υπαρχει κανενας νομος ή ηθος που να λεει οτι θα δοκιμασουμε πρωτα στο τζαμπα και οτι ειναι ποιοτικο για μας θα το αγορασουμε(αν θελουμε);

Υπαρχει κανενας νομος ή ηθος που να λεει οτι οτι θεωρουμε σαβουρα, δεν εχει κοστισει για να παραχθει;

........Auto merged post: Gordito πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Επομένως μην είσαι απόλυτος ότι είναι άσπρο-μαύρο, "πειρατές" και "νόμιμοι" (που τα αγοράζουν όλα αυθεντικά). 
> Υπάρχουν και ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις.


Καμια ενδιαμεση κατασταση. Μην κοροιδευεις τον εαυτο σου.

Οταν εχεις δει 100 ταινιες σε BR-rips και εχεις αγορασει τις 3, *εισαι πειρατης*.
Οταν εχεις 10.000 Mp3 και εχεις αγορασει τα 1.000, *εισαι πειρατης*.

ΥΓ Και εγω το ιδιο με σενα κανω, αλλα δεν διαλαλω οτι δε με θεωρω πειρατη.

........Auto merged post: Gordito πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Mα αν γνωριζεις οτι κατι ειναι μουφα γιατι να το πληρωσεις? το θεμα ομως ειναι οτι θα το κατεβασεις τσαμπα. Το οτι κατι ειναι μουφα δεν σε δικαιολογει να το δεις χωρις να το πληρωσεις


Να αγιασει το στομα σου.

----------


## scliris

ας μου στείλει κάποιος με pm τώρα που έκλεισε το gamato από πού κατεβάζετε torrent???

----------


## Xouzouris

Μπορει καποιος παρακαλω να απαντησει συγκεκριμενα στην παρακατω ερωτηση:
*
Ποτε θεωρειται οτι εχω πληρωσει αρκετα για ενα προϊον?*

Ολα τα αγαθα εχουν μια τιμη. Οταν την πληρωσεις, το αγαθο σου ανηκει και το κανεις ο,τι θες.

Εδω το θεμα ειναι φλου και δεν βλεπω κανεναν να θιγει αυτο το ζητημα.

Παω και βλεπω πχ τον Αρχοντα στο σινεμα. Και τις τρεις ταινιες και πληρωνω το εισιτηριο κανονικα. 

Κατοπιν, επειδη μου αρεσε τρελα, αποφασιζω να αγορασω το σετακι με τα DVD για την συλλογη μου. Το πληρωνω παλι κανονικα.

Τωρα που εχω τηλεοραση FullHD, θελω να το δω και σε HD να γουσταρω περσσοτερο. Μου ζητειται να το πληρωσω ΤΡΙΤΗ φορα. Και θεωρουμαι ΠΕΙΡΑΤΗΣ αν το κατεβασω.

Ρωταω λοιπον: ποτε εχω πληρωσει αρκετα το ΙΔΙΟ εργο ωστε να μπορω να το βλεπω ΟΠΟΤΕ γουσταρω, ΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ γουσταρω, σε οποιο φορμα γουσταρω?

Γιατι εγω να θεωρουμαι πειρατης, ενω αυτος που με χρεωνει πολλες φορες το ιδιο πραγμα να ΜΗΝ θεωρειται κλεφτης?

Αν πηγαινατε σε ενα γιατρο, σας εξεταζε, σας εδινε μια αγωγη, τον πληρωνατε κανονικα και μετα απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα ερχοταν να σας ξαναζητησει λεφτα για την ιδια επισκεψη, τι θα λεγατε?

Πριν πειτε "δεν ειναι το ιδιο", σκεφτειτε οτι το πνευματικο εργο του γιατρου συντελεστηκε ΜΙΑ φορα, οπως και το πνευματικο εργο του Πητερ Τζακσον επισης ΜΙΑ φορα συντελεστηκε, δεν ξαναγυρναγε την ταινια καθε φορα που αυτη εβγαινε σε σινεμα/DVD/BR/whateva... σου ζητανε ομως να την πληρωσεις πολλακις, και η πλακα ειναι οτι πολλοι το βρισκουν και σωστο...

----------


## anon

> Πιστεύω οτι με το θέμα προσωπικα στοιχεία ήμαστε λίγο υπερβολικοί. Π.χ. αν κάποιος σε ένα δικαστήριο ερωτηθεί και πεί οτι είδα τον Ταδε να μπαίνει στην πολυκατοικία στις 10 και τον είδα να βγαίνει στις 12, μπορεί καμια αρχη να επέμβει για παραβίαση προσωπικών δεδομένων.


Υπάρχουν ορισμένες διαφορές. Ειναι άλλο πράγμα, σε δικαστήριο, μάρτυρας, να καταθέσει ότι γνωρίζει, και άλλο να πάς πχ σε όλη την γειτονιά και χωρίς σχετικό ένταλμα να ζητάς απο όλους να κατασκοπεύουν αλλήλους και να σου δίνουν στοιχεία, ποιός μπήκε πότε και βγήκε πότε. 




> Ενδιαφέρον πάντως θα είχε να μας πεί κάποιος διαχειριστής ενος site αν γνώρίζει αν έχει δικαίωμα να αποκρύψεί από την αστυνομία το ποιοί επισκέφθηκαν του site του σε ενδεχόμενη ερώτηση, όπως και αν κινδυνεύει να τιμωρηθεί από τον νομο αν αποκαλύψει σε οποιονδηποτε ποιοι (IP) επισκεφθηκαν το site.


Δεν έχει καμμιά υποχρέωση να αποκαλύψει παρα μόνο με σχετική δικαστική εντολη και με σύμφωνη γνώμη του ΑΠΠΔΕ. Το εαν το κάνει με δική του συγκατάθεση χωρίς τα προηγούμενα, αυτομάτως κάνει δυνατή την αγωγή εις βάρος του.

----------


## kostas007

> Οι προγραμματιστες προφανως πληρωνονται με μισθο ή με στανταρ αμοιβη. 
> Το αν ειναι ποιοτικο κατι ή οχι ειναι σαφως υποκειμενικο. 
> Η ουσια ειναι οτι απ τη στιγμη που μας παρεχεται κατι δωρεαν, δεν θα παμε να το αγορασουμε (ειδικα τωρα με τις περικοπες, αγοραζουν μόνο οι πλουσιοι...)
> 
> Mα αν γνωριζεις οτι κατι ειναι μουφα γιατι να το πληρωσεις? το θεμα ομως ειναι οτι θα το κατεβασεις τσαμπα. Το οτι κατι ειναι μουφα δεν σε δικαιολογει να το δεις χωρις να το πληρωσεις


πως θα ξερω αν ειναι μουφα αν δε το δω?θα μυρισω τα νυχια μου? :Whistle:

----------


## rexdimos

<<Συγνωμη αλλα δεν μπορω παρα να γελασω.
Αν δε θες να την αγορασεις, να την νοικιασεις.

Aλλα εσυ την θελεις πριν βγει καλα καλα βγει σε DVD εδω, να την δεις σε HD και στο τζαμπα. Και να μην θεωρεις εαυτον και πειρατη.>>

εδω νομιζω οτι εχεις αδικο κρινω βεβαια απο εμενα αλλα νομιζω οτι πολλοι ειναι σαν εμενα 
οταν κατι βγαινει δεν σου λεω αμερικη αλλα ευρωπη σε dvd η bd γιατι να μην υπαρχει ταυτοχρονα και στην ελλαδα?ακομα και στην ασια (dvd 9)αυτο συμβαινει 
αυτο θελουμε ολοι 
αν ανοιγε πχ ενα συστημα ενοικιασης που να υπαρχουν ολοι οι τιτλοι που κυκλοφορουν ευρωπη γιατι να τους κατεβασω με ολους τους κινδυνους που αυτο συνεπαγεται(ποιοητητα-χρονος κλπ κλπ)
αντι για ολα αυτα μας<<χορευουν>>εταιρειες δαινομης αλλα και ψηφιακες πλατφορμες(nova)που απαγορευουν την διαθεση προς ενοικιαση τιτλων αν πρωτα δεν περασουν καποιοι μηνες κυκλοφοριας αυτο εινια και ο λογος ο κυριοτερος ανθησης της πειρατειας 
βεβαια ολα τα παραπανω ισχυουν για ταινειες -σειρες στα προγραμματα ειναι ενας σημαντικοτατος παραγοντας το υψηλο κοστος αποκτησης τους που οδηγει στην πειρατεια

----------


## NETripper

> Η λογικη του αγοραζω οτι θεωρω οτι αξιζει ή εχει λογικη τιμη και κατεβαζω οτι δεν θεωρω οτι αξιζει, δεν ειναι λογικη


Aπο πότε;

ΥΓ. η σωστή διατύπωση είναι:



> Κατεβάζω ότι θέλω, άξιολογώ και αναλογα με τις δυνατότητες μου αγοράζω ότι αξίζει.


Πνευματικά δικαιώματα παίζουν οταν καποιος αντιγράφει και χρησημοποιεί copyrighted υλικο για εμπορικούς σκοπούς χωρίς έγγραφη άδεια απο τον copyright holder. :Wink: 
Κάποιοι πρέπει να κατανοήσουν ότι αυτός που πουλάει κάτι (ή παρέχει μια υπηρεσία)
αν δε σεβεται τον πελάτη του μήν περιμενει και ο πελάτης μετά να, σεβαστεί αυτόν.
Καμία αγορα προιόντος πολυτελείας δεν είναι υποχρεωτική και ουδείς εχει δικαίωμα να επιβάλει  ποινές για την μή αγορά προϊοντος εκτός και άν αυτό (φυσικά)αφαιρεθηκε αποτην ιδιοκτησία του αρχικού κατόχου, ιδιοκτήτη,copyright holder. 
Το filesharing όσο γίνεται με μέτρο και οχι για εμπορική χρήση  δέν αποτελεί κλοπή (πόσο μάλον κακουργημα) αλλά προΐον προσωπικής έρευνας αγοράς .(πράγμα που δεν διώκεται ποινικά , και αυτό έλλειπε κιολας :Razz:  ).
Αυτά αρκούν ,νομίζω.

φιλικά πάντα  :Smile:

----------


## Xadiaris

> Συγνωμη αλλα δεν μπορω παρα να γελασω.
> 
> Οταν εχεις δει 100 ταινιες σε BR-rips και εχεις αγορασει τις 3, *εισαι πειρατης*.
> Οταν εχεις 10.000 Mp3 και εχεις αγορασει τα 1.000, *εισαι πειρατης*.


Όταν είσαι  ISP και πουλάς γραμμές 24MB  σε 1.000.000 κόσμο αλλά από αυτούς  άντε οι 10.000 να τα πιάνουν πραγματικά τότε τι είσαι ? :Worthy:

----------


## Billys100

> Μπορει καποιος παρακαλω να απαντησει συγκεκριμενα στην παρακατω ερωτηση:
> *
> Ποτε θεωρειται οτι εχω πληρωσει αρκετα για ενα προϊον?*
> 
> Ολα τα αγαθα εχουν μια τιμη. Οταν την πληρωσεις, το αγαθο σου ανηκει και το κανεις ο,τι θες.
> 
> Εδω το θεμα ειναι φλου και δεν βλεπω κανεναν να θιγει αυτο το ζητημα.
> 
> Παω και βλεπω πχ τον Αρχοντα στο σινεμα. Και τις τρεις ταινιες και πληρωνω το εισιτηριο κανονικα. 
> ...


+1000.Συμφωνω απολυτα,φιλε μου! :Smile:

----------


## kostas007

ανεβαζουν τιμες στα σινεμα!

http://finance.yahoo.com/banking-bud...ily-love_money

----------


## Gio Alex

Στο τέλος θα βάζουν τα εισητήρια στον **** τους!!!

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Στα βιντεοκλαμπ μια φορά, άρχισαν δειλά δειλά να εμφανίζονται οι πρώτοι.

----------


## tolis_01

> <<Συγνωμη αλλα δεν μπορω παρα να γελασω.
> Αν δε θες να την αγορασεις, να την νοικιασεις.
> 
> Aλλα εσυ την θελεις πριν βγει καλα καλα βγει σε DVD εδω, να την δεις σε HD και στο τζαμπα. Και να μην θεωρεις εαυτον και πειρατη.>>
> 
> εδω νομιζω οτι εχεις αδικο κρινω βεβαια απο εμενα αλλα νομιζω οτι πολλοι ειναι σαν εμενα 
> οταν κατι βγαινει δεν σου λεω αμερικη αλλα ευρωπη σε dvd η bd γιατι να μην υπαρχει ταυτοχρονα και στην ελλαδα?ακομα και στην ασια (dvd 9)αυτο συμβαινει 
> αυτο θελουμε ολοι 
> αν ανοιγε πχ ενα συστημα ενοικιασης που να υπαρχουν ολοι οι τιτλοι που κυκλοφορουν ευρωπη γιατι να τους κατεβασω με ολους τους κινδυνους που αυτο συνεπαγεται(ποιοητητα-χρονος κλπ κλπ)
> ...


Αυτή τη λογική ποτέ δεν την κατάλαβα. Και την ακούω από πολύ κόσμο. Δηλαδή αν αργήσεις να δεις μια ταινία(ένα μήνα, δέκα μήνες, δέκα χρόνια), τι ακριβώς χάνεις;  :Thinking:  Προσωπικά, είτε από βίντεο κλαμπ, είτε από το internet συνήθως παλιότερες ταινίες βλέπω (ειδικά στο βίντεο κλαμπ βαριέμαι να τις επιστρέφω την αμέσως επόμενη).




> Όταν είσαι ISP και πουλάς γραμμές εως 24MB σε 1.000.000 κόσμο αλλά από αυτούς άντε οι 10.000 να τα πιάνουν πραγματικά τότε τι είσαι ?


fixed.

----------


## karavagos

Κάποιοι άρχισαν και ψάχνονται  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## rexdimos

<<Αυτή τη λογική ποτέ δεν την κατάλαβα. Και την ακούω από πολύ κόσμο. Δηλαδή αν αργήσεις να δεις μια ταινία(ένα μήνα, δέκα μήνες, δέκα χρόνια), τι ακριβώς χάνεις; Προσωπικά, είτε από βίντεο κλαμπ, είτε από το internet συνήθως παλιότερες ταινίες βλέπω (ειδικά στο βίντεο κλαμπ βαριέμαι να τις επιστρέφω την αμέσως επόμενη).>>
αυτο ειναι θεμα κεφιου και ορεξης πολλοι θελουν να βλεπουν καινουργιες ταινειες η να εχουν αυτην την επιλογη αφου αυτο ειναι εφικτο σε ολο τον κοσμο γιατι οχι και εδω?
τωρα το προσωπικο γουστο του καθενος ειναι ασχετο πχ εγω βλεπω με τρελλα τζων γουειν αυτο τι θα πει δεν θα επρεπε να φερουν καινουργιες ταινειες?και δεν ειναι μονο οι ταινειες πας στο σινεμα τις βλεπεις οι σειρες ?που υπαρχουν πολυ αξιολογες?γιατι να μην υπαρχουν και εδω με το αναλογο τιμημα παντα

----------


## karavagos

ΝΟΜΟΣ 2121/1993 (ΦΕΚ Α΄ 25/4.3.1993) 
_Πνευματική ιδιοκτησία, συγγενικά δικαιώματα και πολιτιστικά θέματα" (κωδικοποιημένος ως ισχύει σήμερα)_
Όποιος έχει όρεξη για διάβασμα, ας του ρίξει μια ματιά.


*Spoiler:*





Άρθρο 18
Αναπαραγωγή για ιδιωτική χρήση

1. Με την επιφύλαξη των επόμενων παραγράφων επιτρέπεται, χωρίς την άδεια του δημιουργού και χωρίς αμοιβή, η αναπαραγωγή ενός έργου, που έχει νομίμως δημοσιευθεί εφόσον η αναπαραγωγή γίνεται για ιδιωτική χρήση εκείνου που την κάνει. Δεν αποτελεί ιδιωτική χρήση η χρήση στο πλαίσιο μιας επιχείρησης ή μιας υπηρεσίας ή ενός οργανισμού.

2. Η ελευθερία της αναπαραγωγής για ιδιωτική χρήση δεν ισχύει όταν με την αναπαραγωγή εμποδίζεται η κανονική εκμετάλλευση του έργου ή βλάπτονται τα νόμιμα συμφέροντα των δημιουργών και ιδίως: α) όταν αναπαράγεται αρχιτεκτονικό έργο σε μορφή κτιρίου ή άλλης παρεμφερούς κατασκευής` β) όταν αναπαράγεται, με τεχνικά μέσα, έργο των εικαστικών τεχνών, που κυκλοφορεί σε περιορισμένο αριθμό ή η γραφική παράσταση μουσικού έργου.

3. Εάν για την ελεύθερη αναπαραγωγή του έργου χρησιμοποιούνται τεχνικά μέσα, ήτοι συσκευές εγγραφής ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας, συσκευές ή εξαρτήματα μη
ενσωματωμένα ή ενσωματώσιμα στην κύρια μονάδα ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών που λειτουργούν σε συνάρτηση με αυτούς και χρησιμοποιούνται αποκλειστικά για την ψηφιακή αντιγραφή ή για την ψηφιακή μετεγγραφή από ή προς αναλογικά μέσα (εξαιρουμένων των εκτυπωτών), μαγνητικές ταινίες ή άλλοι υλικοί φορείς πρόσφορoι για την αναπαραγωγή ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των υλικών φορέων ψηφιακής αντιγραφής -όπως CD-RW, CD-R, φορητoί οπτικοί μαγνητικοί δίσκοι χωρητικότητας άνω των 100 εκατομμυρίων ψηφίων (άνω των 100 Mbytes), αποθηκευτικά μέσα/δισκέτες κάτω των 100 εκατομμυρίων ψηφίων (κάτω των 100 Mbytes) - φωτοτυπικά μηχανήματα, χαρτί κατάλληλο για φωτοτυπίες, οφείλεται εύλογη αμοιβή στο δημιουργό του έργου και στους κατά την παρούσα διάταξη δικαιούχους συγγενικών δικαιωμάτων, εξαιρουμένων των προς εξαγωγή ειδών. Η αμοιβή ορίζεται σε 6% της αξίας των συσκευών εγγραφής ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των συσκευών ή εξαρτημάτων μη ενσωματωμένων ή μη ενσωματώσιμων στην κύρια μονάδα του ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή (εκτός από σαρωτές), των μαγνητικών ταινιών ή άλλων υλικών φορέων πρόσφορων για την αναπαραγωγή ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας καθώς και των υλικών φορέων ψηφιακής αντιγραφής εκτός από τα αποθηκευτικά μέσα/δισκέτες κάτω των 100 εκατομμυρίων ψηφίων (κάτω των 100 Mbytes) -και σε 4% της αξίας των φωτοτυπικών συσκευών, των σαρωτών, του χαρτιού κατάλληλου για φωτοτυπίες και των αποθηκευτικών μέσων (δισκέτες) χωρητικότητας κάτω των 100 εκατομμυρίων ψηφίων (κάτω των 100Mbytes). Σε κάθε περίπτωση ο υπολογισμός της αξίας γίνεται κατά την εισαγωγή ή τη διάθεση από το εργοστάσιο. Η αμοιβή καταβάλλεται από τους εισαγωγείς ή από τους παραγωγούς των αντικειμένων αυτών και σημειώνεται στο τιμολόγιο, εισπράττεται δε από οργανισμούς συλλογικής διαχείρισης που λειτουργούν με έγκριση του Υπουργού Πολιτισμού και καλύπτουν εν όλω ή εν μέρει την ενδιαφερόμενη κατηγορία των δικαιούχων. Η αμοιβή που εισπράττεται από την εισαγωγή ή την παραγωγή φωτοτυπικών μηχανημάτων, χαρτιού κατάλληλου για φωτοτυπίες, αποθηκευτικών μέσων (δισκετών) κάτω των 100 εκατομμυρίων ψηφίων και σαρωτών (4%) κατανέμεται εξ ημισείας μεταξύ των πνευματικών δημιουργών και των εκδοτών εντύπων. Η αμοιβή που εισπράττεται από την εισαγωγή ή την παραγωγή των συσκευών εγγραφής και υλικών φορέων ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας, των συσκευών και εξαρτημάτων μη ενσωματωμένων στην κύρια μονάδα ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών (6%), καθώς και των υλικών φορέων ψηφιακής αντιγραφής εκτός από τα αποθηκευτικά μέσα (δισκέτες) κάτω των 100 εκατομμυρίων ψηφίων, κατανέμεται κατά 55% στους πνευματικούς δημιουργούς, 25% στους ερμηνευτές ή εκτελεστές καλλιτέχνες και 20% στους παραγωγούς γραμμένων μαγνητικών ταινιών ή άλλων γραμμένων υλικών φορέων ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας.
[Η παρ.3 τίθεται όπως αντικαταστάθηκε με την παρ.1 του άρθρου 14 του Ν.3049/2002 (Α΄ 212)].
Στην έννοια των «φωτοτυπικών μηχανημάτων ή συσκευών» συμπεριλαμβάνεται και κάθε πολυμηχάνημα το οποίο έχει τη δυνατότητα φωτοαντιγραφικής αναπαραγωγής.
[Το τελευταίο εδάφιο τίθεται όπως προστέθηκε με την παρ.33α του άρθρου 10 του Ν.3207/2003, ΦΕΚ Α΄ 302/24.12.2003].





*Spoiler:*





Άρθρο 65Α
Διοικητικές κυρώσεις
1. Όποιος χωρίς δικαίωμα και κατά παράβαση των διατάξεων του παρόντος νόμου αναπαράγει, πωλεί ή κατ’ άλλον τρόπο διανέμει στο κοινό ή κατέχει με σκοπό διανομής πρόγραμμα ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή, ανεξαρτήτως άλλων κυρώσεων, υπόκειται σε διοικητικό πρόστιμο ίσο με χίλια (1.000) ευρώ για κάθε παράνομο αντίτυπο προγράμματος ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή.

2. Πλανόδιος ή στάσιμος (εκτός καταστήματος) που καταλαμβάνεται να διανέμει στο κοινό με πώληση ή με άλλους τρόπους ή να κατέχει με σκοπό διανομής υλικούς φορείς ήχου, στους οποίους έχει εγγραφεί έργο που αποτελεί αντικείμενο πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, υπόκειται σε διοικητικό πρόστιμο ίσο με το γινόμενο των τεμαχίων των παράνομων υλικών φορέων που αποτελούν αντικείμενο της προσβολής επί είκοσι (20) ευρώ ανά τεμάχιο υλικού φορέα ήχου κατά την έκθεση κατάσχεσης που συντάσσεται κατά τη σύλληψη του δράστη. Το ελάχιστο ποσό του διοικητικού προστίμου ορίζεται σε χίλια (1.000) ευρώ.

3. Με προεδρικό διάταγμα που εκδίδεται με πρόταση των Υπουργών Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών και Πολιτισμού μπορεί να αυξομοιώνονται τα προβλεπόμενα στις παραγράφους 1 και 2 ποσά υπολογισμού και ελάχιστου ορίου του διοικητικού προστίμου.

4. Αρμόδιες για τον έλεγχο της εφαρμογής των διατάξεων του παρόντος νόμου και την επιβολή των προβλεπόμενων κυρώσεων είναι η Υπηρεσία Ειδικών Ελέγχων (ΥΠ.Ε.Ε.), οι Αστυνομικές και Τελωνειακές Αρχές, οι οποίες μετά τη διαπίστωση της παράβασης, ενημερώνουν τους δικαιούχους μέσω του Οργανισμού Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας.

5. Με κοινή απόφαση των Υπουργών Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών και Πολιτισμού, καθορίζονται η διαδικασία επιβολής και είσπραξης του προστίμου, οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες είσπραξης, καθώς και κάθε άλλη λεπτομέρεια για την εφαρμογή του παρόντος.
[Το άρθρο 65Α τίθεται όπως προστέθηκε με το άρθρ.2 παρ.9 του Ν.3524/2007,ΦΕΚ Α 15/26.1.2007 (εναρμόνιση προς τις Οδηγίες 2001/84/ΕΚ και 2004/48/ΕΚ)].

Άρθρο 66
Ποινικές κυρώσεις

1. Τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον ενός έτους και χρηματική ποινή 2.900 - 15.000 ευρώ όποιος χωρίς δικαίωμα και κατά παράβαση των διατάξεων του παρόντος νόμου ή διατάξεων των κυρωμένων με νόμο πολυμερών διεθνών συμβάσεων για την προστασία της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας εγγράφει έργα ή αντίτυπα, αναπαράγει αυτά άμεσα ή έμμεσα, προσωρινά ή μόνιμα, με οποιαδήποτε μορφή, εν όλω ή εν μέρει, μεταφράζει, διασκευάζει, προσαρμόζει ή μετατρέπει αυτά, προβαίνει σε διανομή αυτών στο κοινό με πώληση ή με άλλους τρόπους ή κατέχει με σκοπό διανομής, εκμισθώνει, εκτελεί δημόσια, μεταδίδει ραδιοτηλεοπτικά κατά οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, παρουσιάζει στο κοινό έργα ή αντίτυπα με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, εισάγει αντίτυπα του έργου που παρήχθησαν παράνομα στο εξωτερικό χωρίς τη συναίνεση του δημιουργού και γενικά εκμεταλλεύεται έργα, αντίγραφα ή αντίτυπα που είναι αντικείμενο πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας ή προσβάλλει το ηθικό δικαίωμα του πνευματικού δημιουργού να αποφασίζει για τη δημοσίευση του έργου στο κοινό, καθώς και να παρουσιάζει αυτό αναλλοίωτο χωρίς προσθήκες ή περικοπές. (άρθρο 8 παρ. 1 Οδηγίας 2001/29).
[Η παρ.1 τίθεται όπως αντικαταστάθηκε με την παρ.9 του άρθρου 81 του Ν.3057/2002, ΦΕΚ Α 239/10.10.2002]

2. Με την ίδια ποινή τιμωρείται όποιος κατά παράβαση των διατάξεων του παρόντος νόμου ή διατάξεων των κυρωμένων με νόμο διεθνών συμβάσεων για την προστασία συγγενικών δικαιωμάτων προβαίνει στις ακόλουθες πράξεις:

Α) Χωρίς την άδεια των ερμηνευτών ή εκτελεστών καλλιτεχνών: α) εγγράφει σε υλικό φορέα την ερμηνεία ή εκτέλεση, β) αναπαράγει άμεσα ή έμμεσα, προσωρινά ή μόνιμα με οποιοδήποτε μέσο και μορφή, εν όλω ή εν μέρει, την εγγραφή της ερμηνείας ή εκτέλεσής τους σε υλικό φορέα, γ) προβαίνει σε διανομή στο κοινό του υλικού φορέα με την εγγραφή της ερμηνείας ή εκτέλεσης ή κατέχει με σκοπό διανομής, δ) εκμισθώνει τον υλικό φορέα με την εγγραφή της ερμηνείας ή εκτέλεσης, ε) μεταδίδει ραδιοτηλεοπτικά με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο τη ζωντανή ερμηνεία ή εκτέλεση, εκτός αν η μετάδοση αυτή αποτελεί αναμετάδοση νόμιμης μετάδοσης, στ) παρουσιάζει στο κοινό τη ζωντανή ερμηνεία ή εκτέλεση που γίνεται με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, εκτός από ραδιοτηλεοπτική μετάδοση, ζ) διαθέτει στο κοινό, ενσυρμάτως ή ασυρμάτως, κατά τρόπο ώστε οποιοσδήποτε να έχει πρόσβαση, όπου και όταν επιλέγει ο ίδιος, στην εγγραφή σε υλικό φορέα της ερμηνείας ή της εκτέλεσής τους.

Β) Χωρίς την άδεια των παραγωγών φωνογραφημάτων (παραγωγών υλικών φορέων ήχου): α) αναπαράγει άμεσα ή έμμεσα, προσωρινά ή μόνιμα με οποιοδήποτε μέσο και μορφή, εν όλω ή εν μέρει, τα φωνογραφήματά τους, β) προβαίνει σε διανομή στο κοινό των ως άνω υλικών φορέων ή κατέχει με σκοπό διανομής, γ) εκμισθώνει τους ως άνω υλικούς φορείς, δ) διαθέτει στο κοινό, ενσυρμάτως ή ασυρμάτως, κατά τρόπο ώστε οποιοσδήποτε να έχει πρόσβαση, όπου και όταν ο ίδιος επιλέγει, στα φωνογραφήματά τους, ε) εισάγει τους ως άνω υλικούς φορείς που παρήχθησαν στο εξωτερικό χωρίς τη συναίνεσή του.

Γ) Χωρίς την άδεια των παραγωγών οπτικοακουστικών έργων (παραγωγών υλικών φορέων εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας): α) αναπαράγει άμεσα ή έμμεσα, προσωρινά ή μόνιμα με οποιοδήποτε μέσο και μορφή, εν όλω ή εν μέρει, το πρωτότυπο και τα αντίτυπα των ταινιών τους, β) προβαίνει σε διανομή στο κοινό των ως άνω υλικών φορέων συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των αντιγράφων τους ή κατέχει με σκοπό διανομής, γ) εκμισθώνει τους ως άνω υλικούς φορείς, δ) διαθέτει στο κοινό, ενσυρμάτως ή ασυρμάτως, κατά τρόπο ώστε οποιοσδήποτε να έχει πρόσβαση στο πρωτότυπο και τα αντίτυπα των ταινιών τους, όπου και όταν ο ίδιος επιλέγει, ε) εισάγει τους ως άνω υλικούς φορείς που παρήχθησαν στο εξωτερικό χωρίς τη συναίνεσή του, στ) μεταδίδει ραδιοτηλεοπτικά τους ως άνω υλικούς φορείς με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της δορυφορικής μετάδοσης ή καλωδιακής αναμετάδοσης, καθώς και της παρουσίασης στο κοινό.

Δ) Χωρίς την άδεια των ραδιοτηλεοπτικών οργανισμών:
α) αναμεταδίδει τις εκπομπές τους με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, β) παρουσιάζει στο κοινό τις εκπομπές τους σε χώρους όπου η είσοδος επιτρέπεται με εισιτήριο, γ) εγγράφει τις εκπομπές τους σε υλικού ς φορείς ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας, είτε οι εκπομπές αυτές μεταδίδονται ενσυρμάτως είτε ασυρμάτως, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της καλωδιακής ή δορυφορικής μετάδοσης, δ) προβαίνει σε άμεση ή έμμεση, προσωρινή ή μόνιμη αναπαραγωγή με οποιοδήποτε μέσο και μορφή, εν όλω ή εν μέρει, της υλικής ενσωμάτωσης των εκπομπών τους, ε) προβαίνει σε διανομή στο κοινό των υλικών φορέων με την εγγραφή των εκπομπών τους, στ) εκμισθώνει τον υλικό φορέα με την εγγραφή των εκπομπών τους, ζ) διαθέτει στο κοινό, ενσυρμάτως ή ασυρμάτως, κατά τρόπο ώστε οποιοσδήποτε να έχει πρόσβαση, όπου και όταν ο ίδιος επιλέγει, στην υλική ενσωμάτωση των εκπομπών τους. (άρθρο 8 παρ.1 οδηγίας 2001/29).
[Η παρ. 2 τίθεται όπως αντικαταστάθηκε με την παρ.10 του άρθρου 81 Ν.3057/2002, ΦΕΚ Α 239/10.10.2002].

3. Αν το όφελος που επιδιώχθηκε ή η ζημιά που απειλήθηκε από τις πράξεις των παρ. 1 και 2 είναι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλα, επιβάλλεται φυλάκιση τουλάχιστο δύο ετών και χρηματική ποινή 2 έως 10 εκατομμυρίων δραχμών. Αν ο υπαίτιος τελεί τις παραπάνω πράξεις κατ’ επάγγελμα «ή σε εμπορική κλίμακα» ή αν οι περιστάσεις κάτω από τις οποίες έγινε η πράξη μαρτυρούν ότι ο υπαίτιος είναι ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνος για την προστασία της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας ή των συγγενικών δικαιωμάτων, επιβάλλεται κάθειρξη μέχρι 10 ετών και χρηματική ποινή 5 έως 20 εκατομμυρίων δραχμών, καθώς και αφαίρεση της άδειας λειτουργίας της επιχείρησης στα πλαίσια της οποίας εκτελέσθηκε η πράξη.
Θεωρείται ότι η πράξη έχει τελεσθεί κατ’ επάγγελμα και όταν ο δράστης έχει καταδικασθεί για αδικήματα του παρόντος άρθρου ή για παράβαση των διατάξεων περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας που ίσχυαν πριν απ’ αυτό με αμετάκλητη απόφαση σε ποινή στερητική της ελευθερίας. Η προσβολή της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας και των συγγενικών δικαιωμάτων σε μορφή κακουργήματος εκδικάζεται από το αρμόδιο Τριμελές Εφετείο Κακουργημάτων.
[Το τελευταίο εδάφιο της παρ.3 τίθεται όπως προστέθηκε με την παρ.14 του άρθρ.81 του Ν.3057/2002, ΦΕΚ Α 239/10.10.2002].
[Οι λέξεις «ή σε εμπορική κλίμακα» του δευτέρου εδαφίου της παρ.3 τίθενται όπως προστέθηκαν με το άρθρο2 παρ.6 του Ν.3524/2007,ΦΕΚ Α 15/26.1.2007 (εναρμόνιση προς τις Οδηγίες 2001/84/ΕΚ και 2004/48/ΕΚ)].

4. Με την ποινή των παραγράφων 1, 2 και 3 τιμωρείται όποιος δεν κατέβαλε σε οργανισμό συλλογικής διαχείρισης την αμοιβή που προβλέπεται στο άρθρο 18 παρ. 3 του παρόντος νόμου.»
[Η παράγραφος 4 τίθεται όπως προστέθηκε με την παρ. 3 του άρθρου 3 του Ν. 2435/1996 (ΦΕΚ Α`189), οι δε επόμενες παράγραφοι 4, 5, 6 και 7 τίθενται όπως αναριθμήθηκαν σε 5, 6, 7 και 8].
Με την ίδια ποινή τιμωρείται και ο οφειλέτης ο οποίος μετά την έκδοση της απόφασης του Μονομελούς Πρωτοδικείου δεν υποβάλλει την υπεύθυνη δήλωση σύμφωνα με τα προβλεπόμενα στο άρθρο 18 παρ. 6 του παρόντος νόμο.
[Το τελευταίο εδάφιο τίθεται όπως προστέθηκε με την παρ.33α άρθρου 10 του Ν.3207/2003,ΦΕΚ Α΄ 302/24.12.2003]

5. Με την ποινή της παρ. 1 τιμωρείται όποιος : α) χρησιμοποιεί ή θέτει σε κυκλοφορία ή κατέχει με σκοπό θέσης σε κυκλοφορία συστήματα ή μέσα που έχουν ως μοναδικό σκοπό να διευκολύνουν τη χωρίς άδεια αφαίρεση ή εξουδετέρωση τεχνικού συστήματος που προστατεύει ένα πρόγραμμα ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή β) κατασκευάζει ή εισάγει ή χρησιμοποιεί ή θέτει σε κυκλοφορία ή κατέχει με σκοπό θέσης σε κυκλοφορία συσκευές ή άλλο υλικό αναπαραγωγής έργου που δεν ανταποκρίνονται στις προδιαγραφές που θα έχουν καθοριστεί κατά το άρθρο 59 του παρόντος νόμου γ) κατασκευάζει, εισάγει ή χρησιμοποιεί ή θέτει σε κυκλοφορία ή κατέχει με σκοπό θέσης σε κυκλοφορία αντικείμενα ή ενεργεί πράξεις που μπορούν να ματαιώσουν το αποτέλεσμα των παραπάνω προδιαγραφών δ) αναπαράγει ή χρησιμοποιεί έργα χωρίς χρησιμοποίηση των συσκευών ή χωρίς εφαρμογή των συστημάτων που θα έχουν καθοριστεί κατά το άρθρο 60 του παρόντος νόμου ε) θέτει σε κυκλοφορία ή κατέχει με σκοπό να θέσει σε κυκλοφορία υλικούς φορείς ήχου ή εικόνας ή ήχου και εικόνας χωρίς το ειδικό επίσημα ή την ταινία ελέγχου που θα έχει προβλεφθεί κατά το άρθρο 61 του παρόντος νόμου.

6. Σε περίπτωση μετατροπής της στερητικής της ελευθερίας ποινής το ποσό της μετατροπής ορίζεται στο δεκαπλάσιο των ορίων του ποσού της μετατροπής που προβλέπονται κάθε φορά στον Ποινικό Κώδικα.

7. Αν συντρέχουν ελαφρυντικές περιστάσεις, η χρηματική ποινή δεν μπορεί να μειωθεί κάτω από το ήμισυ του ελάχιστου ορίου που προβλέπεται κατά περίπτωση στον παρόντα νόμο.
[Η παρ.8 καταργήθηκε και οι επόμενες παράγραφοι αναριθμήθηκαν αναλόγως με το άρθρ.2 παρ.6 Ν.3524/2007,ΦΕΚ Α 15/26.1.2007 (εναρμόνιση προς τις Οδηγίες 2001/84/ΕΚ και 2004/48/ΕΚ)].

8 Όποιος χωρίς δικαίωμα προβαίνει σε προσωρινή ή διαρκή αναπαραγωγή της βάσης δεδομένων, σε μετάφραση, προσαρμογή, διευθέτηση και οποιαδήποτε άλλη μετατροπή της βάσης δεδομένων, σε διανομή της βάσης δεδομένων ή αντιγράφων της, σε ανακοίνωση, επίδειξη ή παρουσίαση της βάση δεδομένων στο κοινό, τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον ενός (1) έτους και χρηματική ποινή ενός (1) έως πέντε (5) εκατομμυρίων δραχμών.

9 10. Όποιος προβαίνει σε εξαγωγή ή/και επαναχρησιμοποίηση του συνόλου ή ουσιώδους μέρους του περιεχομένου της βάσης δεδομένων χωρίς άδεια του κατασκευαστή τιμωρείται με
φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον ενός έτους και χρηματική ποινή ενός (1) έως πέντε (5) εκατομμυρίων δραχμών.
[Οι παρ. 9 και 10 τίθενται όπως προστέθηκαν με την παρ.9 άρθρο 7 του Ν.2819/2000, Α 84/15.3.2000 και τίθενται όπως αναριθμήθηκαν σε 8 και 9 με το άρθρ.2 παρ.6 Ν.3524/2007,ΦΕΚ Α 15/26.1.2007 (εναρμόνιση προς τις Οδηγίες 2001/84/ΕΚ και 2004/48/ΕΚ)]

11. Όταν το αντικείμενο της προσβολής αφορά σε προγράμματα ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή, η, κατά τη διάταξη της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 65Α και υπό τους προβλεπόμενους όρους, ανεπιφύλακτη καταβολή του διοικητικού προστίμου από τον δράστη έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την άρση του αξιοποίνου όταν η προσβολή αφορά σε ποσότητα μέχρι πενήντα (50) προγράμματα.

12. Όταν το αντικείμενο της προσβολής αφορά σε υλικούς φορείς ήχου, στους οποίους έχει εγγραφεί έργο που αποτελεί αντικείμενο πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, η, κατά τη διάταξη της παραγράφου 2 του άρθρου 65Α και υπό τους προβλεπόμενους όρους, ανεπιφύλακτη καταβολή του διοικητικού προστίμου από τον δράστη έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την άρση του αξιοποίνου όταν η προσβολή αφορά σε ποσότητα μέχρι πεντακόσιους (500) παράνομους υλικούς φορείς ήχου.

13. Η καταβολή του προστίμου, καθώς και η άρση του αξιοποίνου δεν απαλλάσσουν τους δράστες από την υποχρέωση καταβολής των αναλογούντων πνευματικών και συγγενικών δικαιωμάτων, αποζημιώσεων και λοιπών επιβαρύνσεων στους δικαιούχους αυτών κατά τις διατάξεις των σχετικών νόμων.

14. Σε περίπτωση υποτροπής εντός του αυτού οικονομικού έτους το διοικητικό πρόστιμο που προβλέπεται στο άρθρο 65Α διπλασιάζεται.
[Οι παρ.11,12,13 και 14 τίθενται όπως προστέθηκαν με το άρθρ.2 παρ.10 Ν.3524/2007,ΦΕΚ Α 15/26.1.2007 (εναρμόνιση προς τις Οδηγίες 2001/84/ΕΚ και 2004/48/ΕΚ)].

----------


## Seitman

Καλημέρα... Παρακολουθώ τόσο καιρό το "θέμα" αυτό και έχω μία απορία. Όταν βάζουμε μία ταινία "αυθεντική" στο dvd μας για να την δούμε, δε βγάζουν όλες μία κάρτα σχετική με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και το τι απαγορεύεται? Δεν αναφέρει μεταξύ των άλλων ότι απαγορεύεται η ενοικίαση? Δηλαδή στην ουσία δεν επιτρέπεται αυτό που κάνουν video-dvd club. Ή υπάρχει κάποια "συμφωνία" μεταξύ των καταστημάτων και των εταιρειών διανομής και αν υπάρχει κατά πόσο είναι θεμιτή αυτή η "συμφωνία"? Απλά απορία...  :Thinking:

----------


## kostas007

πληρωνουν ποσοστα νομιζω.

----------


## tolis_01

> Καλημέρα... Παρακολουθώ τόσο καιρό το "θέμα" αυτό και έχω μία απορία. Όταν βάζουμε μία ταινία "αυθεντική" στο dvd μας για να την δούμε, δε βγάζουν όλες μία κάρτα σχετική με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και το τι απαγορεύεται? Δεν αναφέρει μεταξύ των άλλων ότι απαγορεύεται η ενοικίαση? Δηλαδή στην ουσία δεν επιτρέπεται αυτό που κάνουν video-dvd club. Ή υπάρχει κάποια "συμφωνία" μεταξύ των καταστημάτων και των εταιρειών διανομής και αν υπάρχει κατά πόσο είναι θεμιτή αυτή η "συμφωνία"? Απλά απορία...


Απαγορεύεται η ενοικίαση *χωρίς άδεια*.
Απαγορεύεται η αντιγραφή ή μεταπώληση *χωρίς άδεια*.
Απαγορεύεται η δημόσια προβολή *χωρίς άδεια*.

Bold is the key  :Wink:

----------


## avatarinos

> ας μου στείλει κάποιος με pm τώρα που έκλεισε το gamato από πού κατεβάζετε torrent???


για ελληνικα torrents μιλας ή για οτιδηποτε?




> πως θα ξερω αν ειναι μουφα αν δε το δω?θα μυρισω τα νυχια μου?


Mα ειπες: _τα 5 ευρω ειναι λιγα για να χασεις 3-4 ωρες απο τη ζωη σου?
οταν παρουσιαζουν τις ταινιες σαν σουπερ ντουπερ παραγωγες και ειναι καραμουφες γιατι να τις πληρωσω?_
οποτε υπεθεσα οτι μιλας για γνωστες μουφες. Απο κει και περα, ποιος θα κρινει αν κατι ειναι μουφα ή οχι? Εξαλλου, κατι που ειναι μουφα για σενα για μενα μπορει να ειναι καλο.
Και κανενας νομος δεν λεει οτι πρεπει να πληρωνεις μονο κατι που κατα τη γνωμη σου δεν ειναι μουφα...



> Aπο πότε;
> 
> ΥΓ. η σωστή διατύπωση είναι:
> 
> 
> Πνευματικά δικαιώματα παίζουν οταν καποιος αντιγράφει και χρησημοποιεί copyrighted υλικο για εμπορικούς σκοπούς χωρίς έγγραφη άδεια απο τον copyright holder.
> Κάποιοι πρέπει να κατανοήσουν ότι αυτός που πουλάει κάτι (ή παρέχει μια υπηρεσία)
> αν δε σεβεται τον πελάτη του μήν περιμενει και ο πελάτης μετά να, σεβαστεί αυτόν.
> Καμία αγορα προιόντος πολυτελείας δεν είναι υποχρεωτική και ουδείς εχει δικαίωμα να επιβάλει  ποινές για την μή αγορά προϊοντος εκτός και άν αυτό (φυσικά)αφαιρεθηκε αποτην ιδιοκτησία του αρχικού κατόχου, ιδιοκτήτη,copyright holder. 
> ...


Oσο και να προσπαθειτε καποιοι να το στρογγυλευετε, η ουσια ειναι μια: οταν αντιγραφεις το προιον του αλλου χωρις να το πληρωνεις, τον κλεβεις.
Η λογικη του αγοραζω οτι θεωρω οτι αξιζει ή εχει λογικη τιμη και κατεβαζω οτι δεν θεωρω οτι αξιζει, δεν ειναι λογικη. ΔΕΝ εχεις το δικαιωμα να κλεψεις/αντιγραψεις/κατεβασεις κατι εστω κι αν θεωρεις οτι δεν αξιζει.
Εσυ θα ηθελες να κλεψουν εσενα?.... :Whistle:

----------


## Seitman

Δεν αντιλέγω φίλε μου σε ότι λες. Αλλά είμαι περίεργος να δω ένα κείμενο όποιας άδειας καθώς και τους όρους  :Whistle:

----------


## NETripper

> Oσο και να προσπαθειτε καποιοι να το στρογγυλευετε, η ουσια ειναι μια: οταν αντιγραφεις το προιον του αλλου χωρις να το πληρωνεις, τον κλεβεις.


Σύμφωνοι αν μιλάμε για αντιγραφή χρημάτων η τιτλων ιδιοκτησιας η άλλων εμπιστευτικών εγγράφων.κτλ. Αν όμως,μιλάμε για software, ΜΟΥΒΗΣ η μουσική, αν *αγοράσω* , το προϊον δεν με καλύπτει,ανταποκρίνεται στις αναγκές /προσδοκίες μου γιατι δεν μπορώ να  πάρω τα χρήματα μου πίσω; Μέ τα νεα δεδομένα δεν έχω καν δικαίωμα να το μεταπωλήσω ωστε να πάρω πισω μέρος αυτών. Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση ποιός κλέβει ποιόν; 





> *Η λογικη* του αγοραζω οτι θεωρω οτι αξιζει ή εχει λογικη τιμη και  κατεβαζω οτι δεν θεωρω οτι αξιζει, *δεν ειναι λογικη*.


Πάλι τα ίδια; :ROFL: 
Καλά, ποιός είμαι εγώ να διαφωνίσω με τη *λογική* :ROFL:  :Respekt: 
Ένα μικρό hint: Αν *ήδη ξέρεις* οτι *δέν αξίζει* κάτι για ποιο λόγο να μπείς στο τριπάκι να το κατεβάσεις (έστω και το demo  του). *Λογικό* δέν είναι; 




> *ΔΕΝ εχεις το  δικαιωμα* να κλεψεις/αντιγραψεις/κατεβασεις κατι εστω κι αν θεωρεις οτι  δεν αξιζει.


Για ακόμα μία φορά *λογικό* ακούγεται :Razz: 
Απ'  οτι φένεται, στις μερες μας, αν δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να περνάω νόμους, Δεν έχω κανένα δικαίωμα. (Δές ;ACTA) Τό κείμενο της οποίας διέρευσε. :Closed topic: 



> Εσυ θα ηθελες να κλεψουν εσενα?....


Δέν ξέρω, εσύ πές μου. Εσύ τί λές; Για ποιό λόγο πιστέβεις έγραψα το προηγούμενο μύνημα; :RTFM: 
Δέν θέλω να με κλέβουν. κανείς.Ούτε κάν οι ιδιοι οι κλέφτες  δε θελουν να τους κλέβουν.
Γίνεται, παρατάυτα σε διαφορα στάδια και με δίαφόρους τροπους (Και ,δυστηχώς, αυτό δεν αφορά μόνο το παρόν θέμα συζητησης, αλλά και γενικότερα.) *Πολύ Γενικότερα*.

----------


## Gordito

> Μπορει καποιος παρακαλω να απαντησει συγκεκριμενα στην παρακατω ερωτηση:
> *
> Ποτε θεωρειται οτι εχω πληρωσει αρκετα για ενα προϊον?*
> 
> Ολα τα αγαθα εχουν μια τιμη. Οταν την πληρωσεις, το αγαθο σου ανηκει και το κανεις ο,τι θες.
> 
> Εδω το θεμα ειναι φλου και δεν βλεπω κανεναν να θιγει αυτο το ζητημα.
> 
> Παω και βλεπω πχ τον Αρχοντα στο σινεμα. Και τις τρεις ταινιες και πληρωνω το εισιτηριο κανονικα. 
> ...


Συγνωμη πολιτικος εισαι;  :Thinking: 

Στο σινεμα δεν πληρωνεις μονο την ταινια αλλα και το ιδιο το σινεμα, ενω μετα αν θελεις περιμενεις να βγει το BR.
Κανενας δεν σου ειπε να αγορασεις και το DVD και το BR.

Απλα πραγματα, δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι εγραψες 100 αραδες.

........Auto merged post: Gordito πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σύμφωνοι αν μιλάμε για αντιγραφή χρημάτων η τιτλων ιδιοκτησιας η άλλων εμπιστευτικών εγγράφων.κτλ. Αν όμως,μιλάμε για software, ΜΟΥΒΗΣ η μουσική, αν *αγοράσω* , το προϊον δεν με καλύπτει,ανταποκρίνεται στις αναγκές /προσδοκίες μου γιατι δεν μπορώ να  πάρω τα χρήματα μου πίσω; Μέ τα νεα δεδομένα δεν έχω καν δικαίωμα να το μεταπωλήσω ωστε να πάρω πισω μέρος αυτών. Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση ποιός κλέβει ποιόν;


Αν πας σε ενα θεατρο και ειναι χαλια η παρασταση, σου δινουν τα λεφτα σου πισω;

Τι σοι επιχειρημα ειναι αυτο, δεν καταλαβαινω. Δηλαδη την μουφα ταινια δεν την ειδες; Δεν χρησιμοποιησες λοιπον το προιον; Δεν πρεπει να το πληρωσεις;

----------


## avatarinos

Με καλυψε ο Gοrdito, φιλε ΝΕΤripper θεωρησε το ποστ του ως και δικη μου απαντηση.

----------


## 29gk

> Δεν πρεπει να το πληρωσεις;


Εσυ φταις. Λαθος λεξεις χρησιμοποιεις. Οχι δεν *πρεπει* αλλα δεν *θελουν* να πληρωσουν. Και ολα τα αλλα τα μαρξιστικα, επιστρατευονται για να δικαιολογησουν την κλεψια. Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινουν ειναι πως εκει ακριβως πατανε οι εταιρειες και μας κλεβουν ολους μαζι.

Ελευθερη αγορα κυριοι. "Τοσο κανει" κι "αστο κατω κυρα μου ειναι ακριβο αυτο". Αν δεν θες μην το παρεις. Αν δεν εχεις μην το παρεις. Αν δεν σου αρεσει γυρνα του την πλατη. Και ετσι κι αυτος που θα θελησει να πουλησει θα ριξει και την τιμη.

Αλλα ειπαμε, ολοι γουσταρουν να δουλευουν οι υπολοιποι τσαμπα για την παρτη τους.

----------


## sgiak

Ο καθένας την αποψάρα του. Πάρτε και τη δική μου: 
ΝΑΙ είναι κλοπή. Αλλά υπάρχουν κλοπές και ΚΛΟΠΕΣ.
Αν πεινάω και κλέψω ένα κομμάτι ψωμί δεν θα πρέπει να πάω καν σε δίκη (αυτό συμβαίνει). Αν o φούρναρης επιμένει στην καταδίκη μου, μπορεί να την πετύχει αλλά στα μάτια του κόσμου είναι ένα κάθαρμα.
Αν είμαι διαχειριστής ξένης περιουσίας και φάω τα λεφτά αυτού που μου τα εμπιστεύτηκε, πρώτα πάω φυλακή (προφυλάκιση) και μετά δικάζομαι.
Παίζει ρόλο η ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΑΠΑΞΙΑ κάθε πράξης.
Αν κατεβάσω ένα τραγούδι ή αντιγράψω ένα CD από ένα φίλο μου δεν είμαι και για φυλακή.
Αν έχω δισκάδικο και πουλάω CD μαϊμούδες είμαι για δικαστήριο.

Το κυνήγι όσων κατεβάζουν κατά την άποψή μου δεν έχει να κάνει με το κυνήγι της κλοπής αλλά ΜΕ ΤΗ ΝΟΜΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ ΤΩΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΊΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ
Φτιάχνουν δηλαδή μία ολόκληρη βιομηχανία παροχής υπηρεσιών ασφάλειας (και μάλιστα όχι κρατική – ιδιωτικός σερίφης) 
και ταυτόχρονα ελέγχουν τις μάζες, με πρόσχημα μία απλή κλοπή ευτελούς αξίας και κοινωνικής απαξίας.

----------


## Gordito

> Ο καθένας την αποψάρα του. Πάρτε και τη δική μου: 
> ΝΑΙ είναι κλοπή. Αλλά υπάρχουν κλοπές και ΚΛΟΠΕΣ.
> Αν πεινάω και κλέψω ένα κομμάτι ψωμί δεν θα πρέπει να πάω καν σε δίκη (αυτό συμβαίνει). Αν o φούρναρης επιμένει στην καταδίκη μου, μπορεί να την πετύχει αλλά στα μάτια του κόσμου είναι ένα κάθαρμα.
> Αν είμαι διαχειριστής ξένης περιουσίας και φάω τα λεφτά αυτού που μου τα εμπιστεύτηκε, πρώτα πάω φυλακή (προφυλάκιση) και μετά δικάζομαι.
> Παίζει ρόλο η ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΑΠΑΞΙΑ κάθε πράξης.
> Αν κατεβάσω ένα τραγούδι ή αντιγράψω ένα CD από ένα φίλο μου δεν είμαι και για φυλακή.
> Αν έχω δισκάδικο και πουλάω CD μαϊμούδες είμαι για δικαστήριο.
> 
> 
> ...


Aλλος πολιτικος απο εδω.

Βρε αδερφε, τι σχεση εχει ο ελεγχος στο Internet με την πειρατεια;
Για ποια προσχηματα μιλας;

Θελουν να ελεγχουν την γραμμη μου αν κατεβαζω παρανομα τραγουδια;
Ας το κανουν. Δεν ειναι αναυθαιρετο δικαιωμα μου να κατεβαζω παρανομα.

Οποιαδηποτε αλλη μορφη ελεγχου ομως δεν θα ειναι νομιμη, αν εξαιρεσεις την Κινα  :Razz: 
Οποτε κανενα προσχημα δεν υπαρχει, ολα ειναι στη φαντασια μερικων.

Τα αλλα ολα που λες, ειναι σωστα, αλλα ασχετα.

----------


## MADx2

Ενημερωτικά το εισητηριο στα village πήγε στα 9,5€.
Μετα φταίει η πειρατία....

----------


## uncharted

> Ενημερωτικά το εισητηριο στα village πήγε στα 9,5€.
> Μετα φταίει η πειρατία....


γιατι οχι €10 νταν, να ειναι στρογγυλο?  :Thinking:

----------


## treli@ris

Το 10 χτυπαει καπως στο ματι!! Ειναι σαν τα πολυκαταστηματα που βαζουν x,90 ή x,99  :Razz:

----------


## uncharted

> Το 10 χτυπαει καπως στο ματι!! Ειναι σαν τα πολυκαταστηματα που βαζουν x,90 ή x,99


τοτε θα ηταν €9,9 ή €9,99, οχι €9,5  :Razz:

----------


## NETripper

> Αν πας σε ενα θεατρο και ειναι χαλια η παρασταση, σου δινουν τα λεφτα σου πισω;
> Τι σοι επιχειρημα ειναι αυτο, δεν καταλαβαινω. Δηλαδη την μουφα ταινια δεν την ειδες; Δεν χρησιμοποιησες λοιπον το προιον; Δεν *πρεπει να το πληρωσεις*;


Tό έχεις πληρώσει ηδη.Αν σε γδάρουν μία, σε γδάρουν δύο, σε γδάρουν τρείς απλά καποια στηγμή λες "αη-Σηχτήρ" και δεν ξανα πατάς. Και μια και το ανέφερες εμένα προσωπικά ο Κιν/γραφος μ' αρέσει.Τ' οτι πατάω σπάνια εως ποτέ για μένα οφείλεται στο ότι:
*)Το εισητήριο είναι πανάκριβο για τα δικα μου οικονομικά δεδομένα
*)Το πιο κοντινό είναι μια ώρα πήγεν' ελα, το ποιο *σοβαρό* είναι ~τρείς ώρες πήγεν' ελα.
*)Καί επίσεις αμα με γυρίσεις ανάποδα δε θα πέσει ούτε ενα ευρώ :Razz: 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Τώρα για να μήν ξεφύγουμε τελίως πάρτε ένα βασισμένο σε πραγματικά γεγονόντα περιστατικό κυνηγήματος "διαφέυγοντων κερδών"*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Πρίν χρόνια στο χωρίο μου υπήρχε ενας υπαίθριος κινηματογράφος.
Μαζεβόμαστε τα πιτσιρίκια να δουμε κανα "μουβης" και στο διαλειμα τη σκαπουλάραμε
και πηγαίναμε σε σουβλατζίδικο απέναντι να χτυπίσουμε κανα πιτόγυρο.
Αυτό δεν αρεσε στον ιδιοκτήτη του Κίνηματογράφου μια και το καταστημα "εδιεθετο καντίνα -αναψυκτηριον" και εβλεπε κέρδη να διαφέυγουν στο σουβλατζιδικο απέναντι.(Τ' ατιμα τα κέρδη  :Laughing: ). Μία μερα λοιπόν καθώς γυρνάγαμε με τα πιτόγυρα στο χέρι, μας περίμενε μπάστακας στην είσοδο. Κάνουμε να μπούμε και μας σταματάει λεγοντάς μας ότι έπρεπε να πληρώσουμε (ξανά) εισητήριο.Κάποιοι απο μας το είχαν κρατήσει οποτε το βουλωσε και τους άφησε να μπούν, τους υπολοιπους μας κράταγε έξω και έλεγε οτι ουτε μας γνωρίζει ουτε θυμάται να μας έκοψε είσητήριο.(Χώριο =γνωριζόμαστε όλοι μεταξύ μας = παραμύθι το "θεματάκι" του. Αφου άρχισε το άλλο μισο της προβολής και δεν έλεγε να μας αφήσει να μπούμε ξενερώσαμε και πήγαμε να φύγουμε.Μόλις μας Είδε ότι παμε να φύγουμε τον έπιασαν καλωσύνες Και μας λέει" Αντε ρε, μπείτε, αλλά να μην ξαναγινει αυτο εχει καντίνα ο κινηματογράφος να περνετε απο κεί στο διαλλειμα".
Όντως δεν ξανάγινε αυτό.
Τίς άλλες φορές πηγαίναμε κατευθίαν στο σουβλατζίδικο και μετά "αλητέβαμε" μεχρι αργά το βράδυ (Τσάρκες,ποδόσφαιρα, ηλεκρονικά κτλ)
Οι άλλοι δεν ξέρω αν ξαναπήγαν ποτέ εγώ πάντως δεν ξαναπάτησα απο τότε.
Τελευταία φορά που είδα αφίσες του (κάμποσα χρόνια πρίν) Έπεζε παρακμιακά έργα πενταετίας.
Τώρα είναι αποθήκη. 

Το σουβλατζίδικο πάλι χρόνια ακούνητο στη θέση του και συνήθως γεμάτο κόσμο....
ρε, μήπως το έκλεισε το cinema, το σουβλατζίδικο απέναντι, απο τα διαφέυγοντα κέρδη;
"go figure"
....
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Σε περίπτωση που δίνει κανείς σημασία σ' αυτά που γράφω... :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: NETripper πρόσθεσε 19 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ελευθερη αγορα κυριοι. "Τοσο κανει" κι "αστο κατω κυρα μου ειναι ακριβο αυτο". Αν δεν θες μην το παρεις. Αν δεν εχεις μην το παρεις. Αν δεν σου αρεσει γυρνα του την πλατη. Και ετσι κι αυτος που θα θελησει να πουλησει *θα ριξει και την τιμη*.
> .


η θα σε κυνηγήσει να του δώσεις τα διαφεύγοντα κέρδη :Wink:  . Αναλογα τι τον βολέβει.




> Αλλα ειπαμε, _ολοι γουσταρουν να δουλευουν οι υπολοιποι τσαμπα για την  παρτη τους_


Δεν ξερω πως να στο πώ...Ελπίζω να μη σε σοκάρω μ' αυτό που θα πώ...Μπορεί να είναι πολιτισμικό σόκ για σένα  δεν ξέρω...
ΑΛΛΑ Δεν είμαστε όλοι πολιτικομιζοειδη, η χοντρο εισοδηματίες.(Νομίζω, δηλαδή, γιατι αν υσχύει το αντίθετο τοτε εγώ είμαι ο μ....ς της παρέας*.)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Μπορώ να τους μυνήσω βέβαια για "διαφέυγοντα κέρδη" επειδή βγάζουν περισσότερα απο μένα γιατι γνωρίζω οτι αν δεν τα 'διναν σ' αυτούς θα τα 'διναν σε μένα. :Razz: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## MADx2

Θα το ξαναπώ , ειδικά για το σινεμά ο κύριος ανταγωνιστής είναι η τηλεόραση και κατα δευτερο λόγο το dvd.
Γιατί αν για να πάνε 2 ατομα σινεμά χρειαζονται 25 ευρώ ( βαζω και ενα αναψυκτικο) ειδικά αυτή την περίοδο τότε δεν θα παραξενευτώ αν οι πωλήσεις εισητηρίων μειωθούν και άλλο.
Οι εταιρειες νομίζουν οτι με την αυξηση της τιμής θα αντισταθμίσουν την απώλεια εσόδων , αυτό όμως το μόνο που θα κάνει θα ειναι να οδηγήση σε περαιτέρω μείωση.

προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι ειδικά για τις ταινίες το ιντερνετ εχει μειώσει λιγότερο απο οτι νομίζουν  καποιοι τις πωλήσεις.

----------


## psytransas

> Στα βιντεοκλαμπ μια φορά, άρχισαν δειλά δειλά να εμφανίζονται οι πρώτοι.


Kαντε και καμια κοπια παραπανω για να τους εξυπηρετησετε ολους... :Whistle:

----------


## NETripper

Τελευταία νεα απο Ίσπανία .
Δεν "τραβάνε" άλλο τα τορρεντάδικα είναι προφανές.
Για να δούμε οταν τα σκοτώσουν όλα άμα o κοσμος θα πληρώνει 10ε για να δεί το motherhood σινεμα, και ν' ακουεί με 13.60ε Μπετζετακου single.
Πού ξές, βρε αδερφέ.. μπορεί να κάνουμε λάθος οσοι διαφωνουμε με την ιδέα.
Ανθρωποι ήμαστε άλλωστε.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Aλλος πολιτικος απο εδω.
> 
> Βρε αδερφε, τι σχεση εχει ο ελεγχος στο Internet με την πειρατεια;
> Για ποια προσχηματα μιλας;
> 
> *Θελουν να ελεγχουν την γραμμη* μου αν κατεβαζω παρανομα τραγουδια;
> *Ας το κανουν.* Δεν ειναι αναυθαιρετο δικαιωμα μου να κατεβαζω παρανομα.
> 
> Οποιαδηποτε αλλη μορφη ελεγχου ομως δεν θα ειναι νομιμη, αν εξαιρεσεις την Κινα 
> ...


Κόπηκες στο BOLD.

Μ αυτό κάνεις εσύ τον πολιτικό λες και δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι την πραγματικότητα. Δυστυχώς ΔΕΝ ζούμε σε έναν υπέροχο φανταστικό ηθικό κόσμο.

Σε αυτό τον κόσμο λοιπόν ΔΕΝ δέχεσαι να σου ελέγχουν τη γραμμή.

----------


## uncharted

> Κόπηκες στο BOLD.
> 
> Μ αυτό κάνεις εσύ τον πολιτικό λες και δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι την πραγματικότητα. Δυστυχώς ΔΕΝ ζούμε σε έναν υπέροχο φανταστικό ηθικό κόσμο.
> 
> Σε αυτό τον κόσμο λοιπόν ΔΕΝ δέχεσαι να σου ελέγχουν τη γραμμή.


ξεχασες να του πεις οτι το *deep packet inspection* ειναι *παρανομο και ποινικα κολασιμο*...  :Whistle:

----------


## psytransas

> Θελουν να ελεγχουν την γραμμη μου αν κατεβαζω παρανομα τραγουδια;
> Ας το κανουν. Δεν ειναι αναυθαιρετο δικαιωμα μου να κατεβαζω παρανομα.


Αμα θες δωσε και λοκο..

----------


## NETripper

> ... το *deep packet inspection* ειναι *παρανομο και ποινικα κολασιμο*...


Σαφώς. Υποκλοπή Ψηφιακής συνομιλίας είναι. Αλλά εδώ τόσα εγιναν και γίνονται εκεί θα κολώσουν καποιοι.. :Thumb down:

----------


## uncharted

> Σαφώς. Υποκλοπή Ψηφιακής συνομιλίας είναι. Αλλά εδώ τόσα εγιναν και γίνονται εκεί θα κολώσουν καποιοι..


οι υποστηρικτες τους ειναι το προβλημα...

----------


## electrodemo

> Θελουν να ελεγχουν την γραμμη μου αν κατεβαζω παρανομα τραγουδια;
> Ας το κανουν. Δεν ειναι αναυθαιρετο δικαιωμα μου να κατεβαζω παρανομα.


Μπράβο, λαμπρή ιδέα!
Και μιας που είσαι 100% νόμιμος και πιστεύεις στη πάταξη της παρανομίας, δεν θα έχεις αντίρρηση για το σύνολο των παρακάτω ενεργειών :

-Οι υπάλληλοι στα ΕΛΤΑ θα μπορούν να ανοίγουν τα γράμματά σου για έλεγχο πχ διακίνησης ναρκωτικών.
-Οι τεχνικοί της κινητής/σταθερής τηλεφωνίας θα παρακολουθούν και θα καταγράφουν τις συνδιαλέξεις σου, ψάχνουν για τρομοκράτες βλέπεις.
-Ο ISP σου όπως είπες θα παρακολουθεί τα δεδομένα που ανταλλάσεις, πάλι κυνηγώντας πχ file sharers.
-Οι αστυνομικοί θα εγκαταστήσουν κάμερες έξω και ΜΕΣΑ στο σπίτι σου για καταγραφή 24Η, μην τυχόν και κάνεις καμιά παρανομία και εκεί.

Βέβαια εσένα δεν σε πειράζουν όλα αυτά γιατί εσύ δεν παρανομείς, έτσι;  :Whistle:

----------


## avatarinos

Το θεμα δεν ειναι να γινουν αυτα, γιατι δεν μας κοστιζουν τιποτα εφοσον ειμαστε καθαροι... το θεμα ειναι η σωστη  διαχειριση/αξιοποιηση των στοιχειων(αδυνατη).

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν ξερω αν εχουν δημοσιευτει ηδη μπορουν με διορθωσουν οι υπευθυνοι.

αλλα βρηκα αυτα




> ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΛΛΗΨΗ ΤΩΝ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΩΝ ΤΟΥ GAMATO.INFO...ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΗ ΦΥΛΑΚΗ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΥΣΤΑΘΟΥΝ...
> 
> Ο Συνασπισμός Ριζοσπαστικής Αριστεράς παρακολουθεί με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή την υπόθεση της σύλληψης των διαχειριστών του δικτύου gamato.info, καθώς και τον ευρύτερο προβληματισμό γύρω από το διαμοιρασμό αρχείων στο Διαδίκτυο και την αποκαλούμενη “πειρατεία” προϊόντων πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας.
> Μας προκαλεί κατάπληξη το γεγονός ότι η αστυνομία εξέδωσε ανακοίνωση στην οποία υιοθέτει το σύνολο των επιχειρημάτων των εταιριών εμπορίας και διακίνησης έργων πνευματικού μόχθου, αγνοώντας τη διεθνή συζήτηση περί ανταλλαγής αρχείων μουσικής ή βίντεο, η οποία -μεταξύ άλλων- υποστηρίζει ότι έτσι ενισχύεται η αναγνωρισιμότητα και οι πωλήσεις των έργων.
> 
> Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θεωρεί ότι στο περιβάλλον που διαμορφώνουν οι νέες τεχνολογίες, οι δημιουργοί έργων πνευματικού χαρακτήρα και η πολιτεία βρίσκονται μπροστά σε προκλήσεις οι οποίες δεν μπορούν να απαντηθούν με όρους «αγοράς» ή καταστολής. Ο πολιτισμός είναι κοινωνικό αγαθό και ως τέτοιο θα πρέπει να προστατευθεί.
> Η απάντηση δεν μπορεί να δοθεί με την ποινικοποίηση καινοτόμων τεχνολογιών, όπως τα δίκτυα p2p, τα οποία αντίθετα πρέπει να αγκαλιαστούν, καθώς συνεισφέρουν σημαντικά στη δημιουργικότητα και την ανάπτυξη. Η πολιτεία δεν θα πρέπει να ενδώσει στα κελεύσματα υπέρ της ποινικοποίησης της συμπεριφοράς και των συνηθειών εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων νέων ανθρώπων στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά αντίθετα να δει τη σημερινή κατάσταση σαν ευκαιρία για μια νέα οργάνωση της παραγωγής πολιτισμού με κοινωνικό προσανατολισμό, μακριά από τον σφιχτό εναγκαλισμό των μεγάλων εταιρειών.
> Οι προσπάθειες της πολιτείας θα πρέπει πρωτίστως να έχουν στόχο την προστασία των δημιουργών και των δικαιωμάτων τους, αλλά και τη διευκόλυνση της πρόσβασης όλων στο έργο τους. Ο επιχειρηματικός κόσμος οφείλει να προσαρμοστεί στις νέες εξελίξεις και να αναζητήσει από κοινού με τους δημιουργούς νέα επιχειρηματικά μοντέλα, και όχι το αντίστροφο.
> Την επόμενη φορά που η αστυνομία θα δώσει παράσταση με εφόδους σε σπίτια, συλλήψεις και κατασχέσεις σκληρών δίσκων σαν να κυνηγά τρομοκρατική οργάνωση, καλό θα είναι να αφορά στη διαλεύκανση υποθέσεων αποδεδειγμένης εξαπάτησης του Ελληνικού λαού, όπως η Ζήμενς ή το Βατοπαίδι και όχι ο διαμοιρασμός αρχείων από χρήστες του Διαδικτύου.
> ...

----------


## Gio Alex

> Το θεμα δεν ειναι να γινουν αυτα, γιατι δεν μας κοστιζουν τιποτα εφοσον ειμαστε καθαροι... το θεμα ειναι η σωστη  διαχειριση/αξιοποιηση των στοιχειων(αδυνατη).


Καλά είσαι σοβαρός? Δλδ η ατομική ελευθερία δεν σημαίνει τπτ? Για την ώρα τουλάχιστον ΟΛΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΘΩΟΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΩΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΟΥ. Αν μας παρακολουθουν και ελέγχουν από παντού αμέσως θεωρούμαστε ένοχοι και απλά ψάχνουν στοιχεία για να μας μαζέψουν!!!




> δεν ξερω αν εχουν δημοσιευτει ηδη μπορουν με διορθωσουν οι υπευθυνοι.
> 
> αλλα βρηκα αυτα



Οι γνωστές παπαριές του Σύριζα... Λέμε και καμιά μ@κ@κ!@ να περνάει η ώρα μήπως και τσιμπήσουμε κανένα πιτσιρίκι...

----------


## ares

> Το θεμα δεν ειναι να γινουν αυτα, γιατι δεν μας κοστιζουν τιποτα εφοσον ειμαστε καθαροι... το θεμα ειναι η σωστη  διαχειριση/αξιοποιηση των στοιχειων(αδυνατη).


Παραβλέπεις μια μικρή "λεπτομέρεια", που λέγεται Ελληνικό Σύνταγμα. Κοίτα, αν δε σου αρέσει το Σύνταγμα, έχεις τρείς επιλογές

1: Γίνεσαι πολιτικός και προσπαθείς να το αλλάξεις μέσα απο τις προβλεπόμενες διαδικασιες
2: Μεταναστεύεις σε άλλη χώρα με Σύνταγμα της αρεσκείας σου ή χωρίς Σύνταγμα καν.
3: Μένεις και τηρείς το Συνταγμα.

Άλλη επιλογή δεν υπάρχει. Όποιος σκοπεύει να το καταλύσει, τα μπογαλάκια του και σε άλλη παραλία.  Ή στην ψειρού ισόβια με του άλλους ισοβίτες.

----------


## karavagos

http://anusixies.blogspot.com/2010/0...fo-gamoto.html  :Thumb down: 

*Spoiler:*








> ~Για το GAMATO.INFO ρε GAMOTO!!!~ 
> 
> Που πήγαν όλοι οι ελληνικοί torrent trackers ? Χάθηκαν;Τους έκλεισαν; Σίγουρα αυτό είναι αλήθεια αλλά είναι μόνο η μισή αλήθεια.
> 
> Η πλήρης αλήθεια είναι ικανή να δημιουργήσει πανικό και δεν ανακοινώνεται για να μας πιάσουν στον ύπνο.Ευτυχώς τα νέα διέρευσαν γρήγορα. Εδώ και τρία χρόνια η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος συνεργαζόταν με την δίωξη οικονομικού εγκλήματος ώστε να συγκεντρωθούν όλα τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία για ένα οργανωμένο και θανάσιμο χτύπημα στην "πειρατεία" μέσω διαδικτύου.
> 
> Χάκερ της δίωξης ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος μάζευαν επιμελώς στοιχεία από όποιον γνωστό και άγνωστο Ελληνικό torrent site ή warez site έβρισκαν.Χρησιμοποιώντας εξιδεικευμένες τεχνικές δρούσαν απαρατήρητοι συλλέγοντας πολύτιμα στοιχεία για κάθε πειρατικό site και για κάθε χρήστη του.
> 
> Η τεχνολογία των torrents είναι διάτρητη κάθε χρήστης συνδέεται με χιλιάδες άλλους χρήστες εν άγνοια του όπως και ο torrent tracker.Έτσι οι ηλεκτρονικοί κομμάντος παριστάνοντας τους χρήστες και χρησιμοποιώντας ειδικά εργαλεία μάζεψαν Terabytes στοιχείων ενάντια ενός τεράστιου αριθμού Ελλήνων χρηστών και Ελληνικών site.
> ...







http://www.deasy.gr/columns/diginomi...ternet+(I.html  :One thumb up: 

*Spoiler:*








> Η ανταλλαγή Περιεχομένου στο internet (Ι)
> ...με αφορμή την περίπτωση του gamato.info
> 
> Για την υπόθεση  του gamato έχουν ειπωθεί ήδη αρκετά, από συναδέλφους νομικούς και μη. Προσωπικά, πρέπει να ήμουν από τους ελάχιστους Έλληνες από τους οποίους διέφευγε η ύπαρξη του συγκεκριμένου ιστοτόπου– έμαθα για την ύπαρξή του μόνο μετά τις συλλήψεις και τα σχετικά. Οι όποιες σκέψεις μου παρακάτω, επομένως, τελούν υπό την επιφύλαξη ότι δεν γνώριζα τι ακριβώς περιείχε το site (και, κυρίως, τι δεν περιείχε, για παράδειγμα, τελικά hosting τα αρχεία που τα έκανε.
> 
> Και, αφού ως νομικός επιφυλάχθηκα, ιδού πρώτα κάποια (νομικά) δεδομένα και μετά κάποιες (νομικές) σκέψεις μου:
> 
> 1. Η ανταλλαγή  μεταξύ χρηστών Περιεχομένου προστατευόμενου με δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας στο Διαδίκτυο είναι παράνομη πράξη. Αυτό είναι ξεκάθαρο και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το συζητάμε ξανά και ξανά. Ούτε το CD που μόλις αγοράσαμε ούτε τα DVD μας μάς επιτρέπουν, με ρητό όρο, να τα κάνουμε rip και να τα διαθέσουμε στο ιντερνετ. Ούτε στον αποδέκτη επιτρέπεται η λήψη και αναπαραγωγή των αρχείων αυτών στον υπολογιστή του ή στην τηλεόρασή του. Με λίγα λόγια, αν θέλουμε τόσο πολύ να δούμε το Hurt Locker, πρέπει να πληρώσουμε για να το δούμε.
> (Πιθανώς με το ισχύον σύστημα προστασίας της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας δεν συμφωνούν όλοι εκείνοι που έκαναν διαδήλωση(!) για το gamato, αλλά ειλικρινά, όποιος θέλει να πολεμήσει το σύστημα (και ίσως πολύ καλά κάνει) καλύτερα να σταματήσει να το χρησιμοποιεί ώστε να αποδείξει τη βιωσιμότητα των εναλλακτικών. Όχι να είναι μέσα σε αυτό («κατεβάζοντας» αρειμανίως...) για να το πολεμήσει καλύτερα. Με άλλα λόγια, υπάρχει άφθονο υλικό εκεί έξω αξιολογότατων καλλιτεχνών που παρέχεται δωρεάν, ταινίες, μουσική, βιβλία, τα πάντα - το Hurt Locker όμως δεν ανήκει σε αυτό.)
> ...

----------


## avatarinos

> Καλά είσαι σοβαρός? Δλδ η ατομική ελευθερία δεν σημαίνει τπτ? Για την ώρα τουλάχιστον ΟΛΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΘΩΟΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΩΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΟΥ. Αν μας παρακολουθουν και ελέγχουν από παντού αμέσως θεωρούμαστε ένοχοι και απλά ψάχνουν στοιχεία για να μας μαζέψουν!!!


Μα δεν θιγεται η ατομικη σου ελευθερια. Εαν εισαι καθαρος γιατι να φοβηθεις σε κατι? Τα στοιχεια θα συλλεγονται ανωνυμα απο ανωνυμους και θα καταστρεφονται μετα την εξεταση τους...
Το προβλημα ειναι οπως ειπα, οτι αυτο δεν γινεται γιατι δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε οτι θα ειναι αδιαβλητη η διαδικασια.



> Παραβλέπεις μια μικρή "λεπτομέρεια", που λέγεται Ελληνικό Σύνταγμα. Κοίτα, αν δε σου αρέσει το Σύνταγμα, έχεις τρείς επιλογές
> 
> 1: Γίνεσαι πολιτικός και προσπαθείς να το αλλάξεις μέσα απο τις προβλεπόμενες διαδικασιες
> 2: Μεταναστεύεις σε άλλη χώρα με Σύνταγμα της αρεσκείας σου ή χωρίς Σύνταγμα καν.
> 3: Μένεις και τηρείς το Συνταγμα.
> 
> Άλλη επιλογή δεν υπάρχει. Όποιος σκοπεύει να το καταλύσει, τα μπογαλάκια του και σε άλλη παραλία.  Ή στην ψειρού ισόβια με του άλλους εγκληματίες.


Το Συνταγμα δεν ειναι για να το ερμηνευει κατα το δοκουν ο καθε κακομοιρης...

----------


## ares

> Το Συνταγμα δεν ειναι για να το ερμηνευει κατα το δοκουν ο καθε κακομοιρης...


Κι εσυ τοποθετείς τον εαυτό σου σε αυτούς που το κατανοούν και προτείνεις αυτά η στους "κακομοίρηδες" που δεν το κατανοούν; Δε το κατάλαβα αυτό. Ή μήπως αε αυτους που δε δίνουν δεκάρα για το Σύνταγμα..

Μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση.. ορισμένοι διαρρηγνυουν τα ιμάτιά τους αηδιασμένοι απο την καταπάτηση των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων των δημιουργών απο τη μία και απο την άλλη, το παίζουν τρελλίτσα  σε θέματα όπως η παραβίαση του Συνταγματος.... Πως το λέγανε να δεις.. Α, ναι.. "Υποκριτες και Φαρισαίοι"..

----------


## uncharted

> Μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση.. ορισμένοι διαρρηγνυουν τα ιμάτιά τους αηδιασμένοι απο την καταπάτηση των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων των δημιουργών απο τη μία και απο την άλλη, το παίζουν τρελλίτσα  σε θέματα όπως η παραβίαση του Συνταγματος.... Πως το λέγανε να δεις.. Α, ναι.. "Υποκριτες και Φαρισαίοι".. Εντάξει, να τηρούνται οι νόμοι, αλλά όχι και όλοι οι νόμοι... Μόνο οι "καλοί και συμφέροντες".


σωστα... απο την μια τα copyrights, απο την αλλη δεν πειραζει αν λαδωσουμε και κανεναν εφοριακο, παντα στο δογμα "σκασε και κολυμπα"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

βεβαια ο μισθωτος των €700 ποσο πια να "κολυμπησει"... υπαρχει κι ενα οριο

----------


## avatarinos

> Κι εσυ τοποθετείς τον εαυτό σου σε αυτούς που το κατανοούν και προτείνεις αυτά η στους "κακομοίρηδες" που δεν το κατανοούν; Δε το κατάλαβα αυτό. Ή μήπως αε αυτους που δε δίνουν δεκάρα για το Σύνταγμα..


Οταν με το καλο γινω συνταγματολογος, θα το κατανοω κι εγω. Λεπτομερεια: οι ιδιοι οι συνταγματολογοι διαφωνουν μεταξυ τους...

----------


## Gothic

> Θελουν να ελεγχουν την γραμμη μου αν κατεβαζω παρανομα τραγουδια;
> Ας το κανουν.


Εύγε.

Τα ριάλιτυ και τα αντίστοιχα υποπροϊόντα που ο μοναδικός τους σκοπός ήταν να δημιουργήσουν πολίτες πρόβατα που θα παραδώσουν τον έλεγχο της ζωής τους στις "καλές αρχές" έχουν αποτέλεσμα.

Άντε και με κάμερα στο μπάνιο σου με απευθείας σύνδεση στα κεντρικά της Ασφάλειας.

Δεν κάνεις κάτι κακό εκεί μέσα, έτσι; Γιατί να έχεις πρόβλημα;  :One thumb up:

----------


## giorgosts

> ΝΟΜΟΣ 2121/1993 (ΦΕΚ Α΄ 25/4.3.1993) 
> _Πνευματική ιδιοκτησία, συγγενικά δικαιώματα και πολιτιστικά θέματα" (κωδικοποιημένος ως ισχύει σήμερα)_
> Όποιος έχει όρεξη για διάβασμα, ας του ρίξει μια ματιά.
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Το κλειδί στο απόσπασμα που παρέθεσες είναι η λέξη "*δημοσιευθεί"* δηλ. για μαγνητοφωνημένες εκπομπές ελεύθερης τηλεόρασης και ραδιοφώνου εντός ελληνικής επικράτειας, ότι επιτρέπεται η εγγραφή και η αναπαραγωγή τους για ιδιωτική χρήση, και επιβάλλεται κάποιος φόρος στα υλικά μέσα που χρησιμοποιούνται.

Δεν ισχύει για αντιγραφή και αναπαραγωγή ενοικιαζόμενων ταινιών, εκμπομπών συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης, τηλεόρασης εκτός Ελληνικής επικράτειας και κινηματογραφικών προβολών. Όλα αυτά δεν έχουν *δημοσιευτεί*, γιατί δεν είναι αγαθά που είναι διαθέσιμα στον καθένα, αλλά άλλα είναι διαθέσιμα προς πώληση και άλλα δεν είναι διαθέσιμα καθόλου.


*Spoiler:*




			Να φτιάχνεις τηλεοπτική εκμπομπή με υλικό που παίχτηκε σε άλλο  κανάλι (όπως είναι πολύ της μόδας τελευταία) εμπίπτει προφανώς στην τσιμπίδα του νόμου

----------


## avatarinos

> Άντε και με κάμερα στο μπάνιο σου με απευθείας σύνδεση στα κεντρικά της Ασφάλειας.
> 
> Δεν κάνεις κάτι κακό εκεί μέσα, έτσι; Γιατί να έχεις πρόβλημα;


Ακουσα οτι θα βαλουν και καμερα μεσα στη λεκανη, για να βλεπουν τις κενωσεις σου σε ζωντανη μεταδοση :One thumb up:

----------


## nothing

> http://anusixies.blogspot.com/2010/0...fo-gamoto.html 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


το πρωτο λινκ με οτι αναφερει φτανει στα ορια της παραφροσυνης μιας και δεν ειναι καθολου λογικα αυτα που λεει ειδικα για τα προστιμα...

δηλαδη επειδη με προκαλει το αρθρο θελω να ρωτησω : θα πληρωσουν και ολοι οι αστυνομικοι τα προβλεπομενα μιας και ολοι κατεβαζουν και εχουν και απολους στοιχεια ή θα την πληρωσει ο απλος κοσμος?   :Thinking: 


απλα τραγελαφικο και σε περιπτωση που ισχυσει πραγματικα θα ευχομαι να παθουν τα χειροτερα ολοι οι εμπλεκομενοι...  :Evil: 



//πιστευω οτι ειναι ανεφικτο στην πραξη να γινει μιας και πρεπει να φυλακιστουν κανα μισο μυρριο ανθρωποι γιατι τοσα λεφτα δεν βρισκονται...

----------


## wnet

> απλα τραγελαφικο και σε περιπτωση που ισχυσει πραγματικα θα ευχομαι να παθουν τα χειροτερα ολοι οι εμπλεκομενοι...


τι εννοείς ακριβώς? όσοι κατέβασαν ποτέ ένα τραγουδάκι να πάθουν τα χειρότερα?

----------


## sotos65

> το πρωτο λινκ με οτι αναφερει φτανει στα ορια της παραφροσυνης μιας και δεν ειναι καθολου λογικα αυτα που λεει ειδικα για τα προστιμα...
> 
> δηλαδη επειδη με προκαλει το αρθρο θελω να ρωτησω : θα πληρωσουν και ολοι οι αστυνομικοι τα προβλεπομενα μιας και ολοι κατεβαζουν και εχουν και απολους στοιχεια ή θα την πληρωσει ο απλος κοσμος?  
> 
> 
> απλα τραγελαφικο και σε περιπτωση που ισχυσει πραγματικα θα ευχομαι να παθουν τα χειροτερα ολοι οι εμπλεκομενοι... 
> 
> 
> 
> //πιστευω οτι ειναι ανεφικτο στην πραξη να γινει μιας και πρεπει να φυλακιστουν κανα μισο μυρριο ανθρωποι γιατι τοσα λεφτα δεν βρισκονται...


Νομίζω ότι είναι προφανές ότι αυτός που έγραψε το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα, για το δήθεν νομοσχέδιο και όλα αυτά που υποτίθεται ότι περιλαμβάνει είτε κάνει πλάκα, είτε θέλει να τρομάξει τον κόσμο. Γιατί σαν περιεχόμενο είναι μπούρδες και δεν χρειάζεται και πολύ ανάλυση για να το καταλάβει κάποιος...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μα δεν θιγεται η ατομικη σου ελευθερια. Εαν εισαι καθαρος γιατι να φοβηθεις σε κατι? Τα στοιχεια θα συλλεγονται ανωνυμα απο ανωνυμους και θα καταστρεφονται μετα την εξεταση τους...
> Το προβλημα ειναι οπως ειπα, οτι αυτο δεν γινεται γιατι δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε οτι θα ειναι αδιαβλητη η διαδικασια.
> 
> 
> Το Συνταγμα δεν ειναι για να το ερμηνευει κατα το δοκουν ο καθε κακομοιρης...


αν ανατρεξεις καποιες σελιδες πισω ενα μελος της Σ.Ο ειχε αναφερει επ' ακριβως το αρθρο του συνταγματος το οποιο παραβιαζουν αυτοι που εμπλεκονται με το "gamato" και την συλληψη ατομων.

επισης στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση παραβιαστηκε το προσωπικο απορρητο που για αυτο η υπευθυνη ειναι η ΑΔΑΕ μονο αυτη δινει αδεια για αρση προσωπικου απορρητου - ταυτοποιηση φυσικου προσωπου με IP και μετα το προωθει στην ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑ και στις ΑΡΜΟΔΙΕΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ.

για αυτους τους λογους λεω οτι η υποθεση δεν θα παει δικαστικως γιατι στο δικαστηριο εκτος οτι θα βγουν αθωοι οι κατηγορουμενοι καποιοι θα κληθουν να πληρωσουν τα προστιμα που οριζει η ΑΔΑΕ για τις περιπτωσεις παραβιασεις απορρητου

για να σε βοηθησω λιγο




> Το συνταγμα ειναι υπερανω των νομων.
> 
> 'Αρθρο 19
> 
> 1. Tο απόρρητο των επιστολών και της ελεύθερης ανταπόκρισης ή επικοινωνίας με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο είναι απόλυτα απαραβίαστο. Nόμος ορίζει τις εγγυήσεις υπό τις οποίες η δικαστική αρχή δεν δεσμεύεται από το απόρρητο για λόγους εθνικής ασφάλειας ή για διακρίβωση ιδιαίτερα σοβαρών εγκλημάτων. 
> **2. Νόμος ορίζει τα σχετικά με τη συγκρότηση, τη λειτουργία και τις αρμοδιότητες ανεξάρτητης αρχής που διασφαλίζει το απόρρητο της παραγράφου 1. 
> **3. Απαγορεύεται η χρήση αποδεικτικών μέσων που έχουν αποκτηθεί κατά παράβαση του άρθρου αυτού και των άρθρων 9 και 9Α.
> 
> ...συγνωμη αλλα η πειρατια, ακομα και η συσταση ομαδας για τη διακινηση πειρατικου περιεχομενου, απλα δεν ειναι ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ σοβαρο εγκλημα.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=322

----------


## Gordito

> Εύγε.
> 
> Τα ριάλιτυ και τα αντίστοιχα υποπροϊόντα που ο μοναδικός τους σκοπός ήταν να δημιουργήσουν πολίτες πρόβατα που θα παραδώσουν τον έλεγχο της ζωής τους στις "καλές αρχές" έχουν αποτέλεσμα.
> 
> Άντε και με κάμερα στο μπάνιο σου με απευθείας σύνδεση στα κεντρικά της Ασφάλειας.
> 
> Δεν κάνεις κάτι κακό εκεί μέσα, έτσι; Γιατί να έχεις πρόβλημα;


Eλεος ανθρωπε μου.

Ειπε κανεις οτι θα μπορουν να ελεγχουν ολο το Internet και οτι κινηση κανεις εκει μεσα;

Ας ψαχνουν μονο για παρανομο υλικο. Δεν ειναι δυσκολο.
Γιατι πρεπει sony και καλα να ψαχνουν για ολα τα προσωπικα σου δεδομενα;

Μηπως τελικα μας εχει χτυπησει πολυ η τρομολαγνεια στο κεφαλι;  :Thinking:

----------


## nothing

> τι εννοείς ακριβώς? όσοι κατέβασαν ποτέ ένα τραγουδάκι να πάθουν τα χειρότερα?


προφανως και δεν εννοω απο αυτην την πλευρα.... :Wink: 


//οχι οτι εμεις δεν φταιμε σε καποιο βαθμο αλλα οταν βλεπεις τετοια ακρα ε τοτε τρελαινεσαι...


ειτε ισχυουν ειτε οχι στην πραξη , το θεμα ειναι πως αυτο πραγματικα θελουν (ειδικα οι εταιρειες,τοσο χαζες ειναι τελικα αντι να βρουν αλλη προσεγγιση) να γινει απλα φοβουνται τις συνεπειες της μαζας...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Eλεος ανθρωπε μου.
> 
> Ειπε κανεις οτι θα μπορουν να ελεγχουν ολο το Internet και οτι κινηση κανεις εκει μεσα;
> 
> Ας ψαχνουν μονο για παρανομο υλικο. Δεν ειναι δυσκολο.
> Γιατι πρεπει sony και καλα να ψαχνουν για ολα τα προσωπικα σου δεδομενα;
> 
> Μηπως τελικα μας εχει χτυπησει πολυ η τρομολαγνεια στο κεφαλι;


δυστυχως θα σε απογοητευσω διοτι στην περιπτωση που αναφερομαστε αυτο εγινε.

παρακολουθουσαν τους χρηστες που εμπαιναν στην συγκεκριμενη ιστοσελιδα και οποιος ηταν ADMIN / MOD / VIP σημερα ειναι κατηγορουμενος (τουλαχιστον απο αυτα που εχουν ανακοινωθει απο το Δ.Τ της ΕΛ.ΑΣ και απο διαφορες πηγες)(βεβαια οι του εξωτερικου οπως και το HOSTING της συγκεκριμενης ιστοσελιδας δεν γνωριζω τι εγινε τελικα (αυτο που ειχε φανει απο ανακοινωση ηταν οτι αν οι κατηγοριες που λεγονται ισχυουν τοτε ο HOST δεν δινει κανενα στοιχειο διοτι στην ολλανδια επιτρεπεται αυτου του ειδους ιστοσελιδες.))

----------


## Simpleton

> Eλεος ανθρωπε μου.
> 
> Ειπε κανεις οτι θα μπορουν να ελεγχουν ολο το Internet και οτι κινηση κανεις εκει μεσα;
> 
> Ας ψαχνουν μονο για παρανομο υλικο. Δεν ειναι δυσκολο.
> Γιατι πρεπει sony και καλα να ψαχνουν για ολα τα προσωπικα σου δεδομενα;
> 
> Μηπως τελικα μας εχει χτυπησει πολυ η τρομολαγνεια στο κεφαλι;


Πρέπει να ελέγχεις όλη την κίνηση για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα πιάσεις όλες τις παράνομες δραστηριότητες, ή κάνω λάθος;

Αυτό που πραγματικά πρέπει να μας φοβίζει είναι τα «ας μας ελέγχουν», «δεν έχω να κρύψω τίποτα» κ.λπ. που ακούγονται συχνά-πυκνά στις συζητήσεις.

----------


## ares

> Οταν με το καλο γινω συνταγματολογος, θα το κατανοω κι εγω. Λεπτομερεια: οι ιδιοι οι συνταγματολογοι διαφωνουν μεταξυ τους...


Με αυτή τη λογική θα έπρεπε να ανοίξουμε τις φυλακές και να αφήσουμε όλο το κόσμο έξω.

 Γιατί με τη δική σου λογική, πρέπει να είσαι συνταγματολόγος για να ξέρεις τι λέει το Σύνταγμα, ποινικολόγος για τα ποινικά κλπ. Έτσι; Αλλά για να είναι γεμάτες οι φυλακές, οι δικαστές μάλλον δε συμφωνούν μαζί σου. Θα ισχυριζόσουν άραγε το ίδιο και υπέρ των προσφάτως συλληφθέντων  για πειρατεία ή για αυτούς επιλεκτικά  δεν ισχύει το επιχείρημά σου; ( υποψιάζομαι πως όχι).

Ξανα: η τήρηση του Συντάγματος είναι υποχρεωτική, δεν είναι ατομικό  δικαίωμα του καθενός  αν θα το τηρήσει ή όχι. Αν δεν αρέσει σε κάποιον, το αλλάζει με τις προβλεπόμενες διαδικασίες, αλλιώς  το κουβαδάκι του και σε άλλη παραλία. Και στην περίπτωση που δε κατάλαβε καλά, θα έχει όλο το χρόνο στη φυλακή να γίνει  Συνταγματολόγος για να μάθει γιατί τον έχωσαν μέσα..

----------


## djbok21

Απλά ενημερωτικά (δεν ξέρω αν έχει ήδη αναφερθεί) πλέον το έχουν σηκώσει  
με κατάληξη .it αντί .info

----------


## avatarinos

> Με αυτή τη λογική θα έπρεπε να ανοίξουμε τις φυλακές και να αφήσουμε όλο το κόσμο έξω.
> 
>  Γιατί με τη δική σου λογική, πρέπει να είσαι συνταγματολόγος για να ξέρεις τι λέει το Σύνταγμα, ποινικολόγος για τα ποινικά κλπ. Έτσι; Αλλά για να είναι γεμάτες οι φυλακές, οι δικαστές μάλλον δε συμφωνούν μαζί σου. Θα ισχυριζόσουν άραγε το ίδιο και υπέρ των προσφάτως συλληφθέντων  για πειρατεία ή για αυτούς επιλεκτικά  δεν ισχύει το επιχείρημά σου; ( υποψιάζομαι πως όχι).
> 
> Ξανα: η τήρηση του Συντάγματος είναι υποχρεωτική, δεν είναι ατομικό  δικαίωμα του καθενός  αν θα το τηρήσει ή όχι. Αν δεν αρέσει σε κάποιον, το αλλάζει με τις προβλεπόμενες διαδικασίες, αλλιώς  το κουβαδάκι του και σε άλλη παραλία. Και στην περίπτωση που δε κατάλαβε καλά, θα έχει όλο το χρόνο στη φυλακή να γίνει  Συνταγματολόγος για να μάθει γιατί τον έχωσαν μέσα..


Οπως και ναχει, το Συνταγμα και τα ποινικα τα ερμηνευουν και τα εκτελουν οι αρμοδιοι.
Οι δικαστες κανουν τη δουλεια τους κι εγω αυτο ακριβως ηθελα να τονισω, οτι δεν πρεπει να μιλαμε εμεις γιαυτους.
Η τηρηση του συνταγματος ειναι υποχρεωτικη λοιπον, αλλα δεν ειμαστε εμεις αυτοι που θα κρινουμε που και κατα πόσο τηρειται. Το αν καποιος θα πρεπει να παρει το κουβαδακι του για αλλη παραλια ή για φυλακη ασφαλως δεν θα το κανονισεις εσυ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Απλά ενημερωτικά (δεν ξέρω αν έχει ήδη αναφερθεί) πλέον το έχουν σηκώσει 
> με κατάληξη .it αντί .info


δεν εχει καμια σχεση (ανεβηκε ως ενδειξη διαμαρτυριας)

----------


## djbok21

> δεν εχει καμια σχεση (ανεβηκε ως ενδειξη διαμαρτυριας)


Πάντως έχει torrents

----------


## Gothic

> Ακουσα οτι θα βαλουν και καμερα μεσα στη λεκανη, για να βλεπουν τις κενωσεις σου σε ζωντανη μεταδοση


Εκεί δεν θα είχα καμία αντίρρηση.

Να με βλέπουν ζωντανά στην Ασφάλεια να τους... κενώνω.  :One thumb up: 



> Eλεος ανθρωπε μου.
> 
> Ειπε κανεις οτι θα μπορουν να ελεγχουν ολο το Internet και οτι κινηση κανεις εκει μεσα;
> 
> Ας ψαχνουν μονο για παρανομο υλικο. Δεν ειναι δυσκολο.
> Γιατι πρεπει sony και καλα να ψαχνουν για ολα τα προσωπικα σου δεδομενα;
> 
> Μηπως τελικα μας εχει χτυπησει πολυ η τρομολαγνεια στο κεφαλι;


Ή είσαι πολύ αθώος, ή διάβασες/είδες το "1984" και σε συγκίνησε η ατμόσφαιρα που κυριαρχούσε και ανυπομονείς να γίνουμε μια μέρα έτσι.

Την υπόθεση Αντώνη Τσιπρόπουλου την γνωρίζεις; Για διάβασε ένα παράδειγμα των κυρίων που δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα να παρακολουθούν το τι κάνεις και του πώς λειτουργεί η υπερσύγχρονη Ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη.

http://mavro-oxi-allo-karvouno.blogs...-blogmegr.html

Άντε να ξαναγυρίσουμε και στα πιστοποιητικά εθνικοφροσύνης και ορθοδόξου πίστης... Απλά τραγικό να βλέπεις νέους ανθρώπους που έχουν σε τόσο χαμηλή εκτίμηση τις προσωπικές τους ελευθερίες και τις χαρίζουν τόσο εύκολα.  :Thumb down:

----------


## giorgosts

Η δημοσίευση δεν εμπίπτει στο απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών εξ' ορισμού, διότι πως γίνεται να δημοσιεύεις κάτι και να θέλεις να παραμένει απόρρητο :Wink: 

Αν πάλι σου κάνουν μήνυση για δυσφήμιση, η μόνη άμυνά σου είναι η αλήθεια, όχι το απόρρητο. Εκτός αν λές ψέμματα.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, όσο και να μην μας αρέσουν οι ενάγοντες, αυτοί που δημοσίευσαν και αυτοί που αναπαρήγαγαν (μέσω links, aggregates, indexing κλπ).  φέρουν ακέραια την ευθύνη των λόγων τους και την υποχρέωση να διασταυρώνουν την ορθότητά τους.

----------


## Gordito

> δυστυχως θα σε απογοητευσω διοτι στην περιπτωση που αναφερομαστε αυτο εγινε.
> 
> παρακολουθουσαν τους χρηστες που εμπαιναν στην συγκεκριμενη ιστοσελιδα και οποιος ηταν ADMIN / MOD / VIP σημερα ειναι κατηγορουμενος (τουλαχιστον απο αυτα που εχουν ανακοινωθει απο το Δ.Τ της ΕΛ.ΑΣ και απο διαφορες πηγες)(βεβαια οι του εξωτερικου οπως και το HOSTING της συγκεκριμενης ιστοσελιδας δεν γνωριζω τι εγινε τελικα (αυτο που ειχε φανει απο ανακοινωση ηταν οτι αν οι κατηγοριες που λεγονται ισχυουν τοτε ο HOST δεν δινει κανενα στοιχειο διοτι στην ολλανδια επιτρεπεται αυτου του ειδους ιστοσελιδες.))


Mεχρι να μαθουμε επακριβως τι εγινε, τα παντα ειναι εικασιες.




> Πρέπει να ελέγχεις όλη την κίνηση για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα πιάσεις όλες τις παράνομες δραστηριότητες, ή κάνω λάθος;


Αυτο δεν το γνωριζω.

........Auto merged post: Gordito πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Άντε να ξαναγυρίσουμε και στα πιστοποιητικά εθνικοφροσύνης και ορθοδόξου πίστης... Απλά τραγικό να βλέπεις νέους ανθρώπους που έχουν σε τόσο χαμηλή εκτίμηση τις προσωπικές τους ελευθερίες και τις χαρίζουν τόσο εύκολα.


Εχεις δικιο. 
Ας σταματησουν οι εταιριες να κηνυγανε την πειρατεια. 
Ας σταματησουν να βγαζουν 200 ταινιες το χρονο και ας βγαζουν μονο 5.
Ας σταματησουν να βγαζουν 1,000,000 τραγουδια και ας βγαζουν μονο 10,000.

----------


## gtklocker

> Ας σταματησουν να βγαζουν 1,000,000 τραγουδια και ας βγαζουν μονο 10,000.


Αν είναι ποιοτικά, ΟΚ  :Razz:

----------


## uncharted

reminder: η απεμποληση νομικα κατοχυρωμενων ελευθεριων (μιλαω για το απορρητο των τηλεπικοινωνιων) ΔΕΝ συνιστα "φωνη της λογικης"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gordito

Mακαρι να παμε ετσι οπως ειμαστε πολλα χρονια ακομα.

Αλλα εσυ βλεπεις τις εταιριες να καθονται με σταυρωμενα τα χερια;

----------


## uncharted

> Αλλα εσυ βλεπεις τις εταιριες να καθονται με σταυρωμενα τα χερια;


οχι

ουτε τους hackers βλεπω να καθονται στασιμοι

θα υλοποιησουν πιο ισχυρο encryption + onion routing (α λα Tor, οποτε και η IP θα γινει irrelevant) και αντε γεια...

----------


## Simpleton

> (...)
> Αυτο δεν το γνωριζω.
> (...)


Πιο πάνω έγραψες:



> (...)
> Ειπε κανεις οτι θα μπορουν να ελεγχουν ολο το Internet και οτι κινηση κανεις εκει μεσα;
> 
> Ας ψαχνουν μονο για παρανομο υλικο. Δεν ειναι δυσκολο.
> Γιατι πρεπει sony και καλα να ψαχνουν για ολα τα προσωπικα σου δεδομενα;
> (...)


Υπάρχει λοιπόν τρόπος να κοσκινίζεις τα πάντα (για να εντοπίσεις το παράνομο υλικό, όπου κι αν διακινείται), χωρίς να κοσκινίζεις τα πάντα (δηλαδή κίνηση που καλύπτεται από το απόρρητο); Γι' αυτό ρώτησα, θεώρησα ότι έχεις υπόψη σου κάποια μέθοδο. Εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα το σκεπτικό σου.

----------


## Gordito

> οχι
> 
> ουτε τους hackers βλεπω να καθονται στασιμοι
> 
> θα υλοποιησουν πιο ισχυρο encryption + onion routing (α λα Tor, οποτε και η IP θα γινει irrelevant) και αντε γεια...


Και ο κυκλος θα συνεχιζεται.




> Πιο πάνω έγραψες:
> 
> Υπάρχει λοιπόν τρόπος να κοσκινίζεις τα πάντα, χωρίς να κοσκινίζεις τα πάντα; Γι' αυτό ρώτησα, θεώρησα ότι έχεις υπόψη σου κάποια μέθοδο. Εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα το σκεπτικό σου.


Φανταζομαι οτι ειναι ευκολο να φιλτραρουν τα δεδομενα που τους ενδιαφερουν, χωρις να χρειαστει να αναλυσουν τα παντα 100%.

Οπως τωρα οι παροχοι που χαμηλωνουν την κινηση απο τα torrents και εχουμε encryption on για να το αποφυγουμε.

Αλλα δεν ειμαι ειδικος και δεν ξερω τι και πως.

Σε καμια περιπτωση ομως δεν νομιζω ποτε οτι θα αφησουν το internet στο ελεος των εταιριων και να το ανοιξουν ολο χωρις κανενα σεβας στα προσωπικα δεδομενα.

----------


## giorgosts

> Πιο πάνω έγραψες: Υπάρχει λοιπόν τρόπος να κοσκινίζεις τα πάντα (για να εντοπίσεις το παράνομο υλικό, όπου κι αν διακινείται), χωρίς να κοσκινίζεις τα πάντα (δηλαδή κίνηση που καλύπτεται από το απόρρητο); Γι' αυτό ρώτησα, θεώρησα ότι έχεις υπόψη σου κάποια μέθοδο. Εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα το σκεπτικό σου.


Η νομική προστασία που δίνει το απόρρητο είναι ότι ο ISP δεν επιτρέπεται να αποκαλύψει τη φυσική ταυτότητα του συνδρομητή χωρίς δικαστική εντολή.

Αλλιώς το πρωτόκολλο bittorrent είναι εντελώς δημόσιο. (Αλλά και ότι άλλο κάνει κάποια διεύθυνση IP στο internet δεν είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρεθεί).

----------


## elg

> Αποφασίσαμε και διατάσσουμε: 
> Καλούνται όλοι οι πολίτες να προσέλθουν εντός τριών ημερών στα κατά τόπους γραφεία της ΕΣΑ με την αστυνομική τους ταυτότητα και να υπογράψουν δήλωση οι οποία θα αναφέρει:
> α) Όλους τους κωδικούς πρόσβασης σε πάσης φύσεως ιστοσελίδες, blogs, συζητήσεις κλπ, καθώς και κάθε λογαριασμού email που μπορεί να κατέχουν. Επιπροσθέτως να δηλώσουν ότι αποδέχονται να παρακολουθούνται επί 24ώρου βάσεως για το καλό της πατρίδας.
> β) Την διεύθυνση IP την οποία κατέχουν και σε περίπτωση που αυτή δεν είναι σταθερή, να αποδεχθούν και να υπογράψουν βεβαίωση, ότι θα δηλώνουν την νέα IP τους εντός 10 λεπτών από την στιγμή της αλλαγής της, στο αστυνομικό τμήμα της περιοχής τους.
> γ) Να υπογράψουν επιπρόσθετη δήλωση μετάνοιας και να δηλώσουν ότι θα συμβάλουν τα μάλλα στον αγώνα ενάντια στην κομουνιστική λαίλαπα.  (βλέπε torrents)
> 
> Οι παραβάτες θα εκτελούνται.
> 
> Εκ του Γραφείου του Στρατιωτικού Διοικητή της Επαρχίας της Ελλάδας.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Gothic

> Η δημοσίευση δεν εμπίπτει στο απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών εξ' ορισμού, διότι πως γίνεται να δημοσιεύεις κάτι και να θέλεις να παραμένει απόρρητο
> 
> Αν πάλι σου κάνουν μήνυση για δυσφήμιση, η μόνη άμυνά σου είναι η αλήθεια, όχι το απόρρητο. Εκτός αν λές ψέμματα.
> 
> Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, όσο και να μην μας αρέσουν οι ενάγοντες, αυτοί που δημοσίευσαν και αυτοί που αναπαρήγαγαν (μέσω links, aggregates, indexing κλπ).  φέρουν ακέραια την ευθύνη των λόγων τους και την υποχρέωση να διασταυρώνουν την ορθότητά τους.


Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, ένας αθώος καταστράφηκε οικονομικά γιατί έκανε το "λάθος" να αναδημοσιεύει links από σατυρική σελίδα που αναφέρεται σε γνωστό και αγαπητό στα διάφορα μεγαλοκανάλια -που τα σκάει χοντρά- τηλεβιβλιοπώλη.

Οι δε δικηγόροι του τηλεβιβλιοπώλη έχουν αναβάλει την δίκη αρκετές φορές με αποτέλεσμα ο κατηγορούμενος να έχει χάσει ότι δουλειές πελάτών του είχε στους δίσκους που κατάσχεσαν οι "ράμπο" που εισέβαλαν σπίτι του λες και ήταν κοινός εγκληματίας.

Η δικαιοσύνη δεν προστατεύει αυτόν που έχει δίκιο, αλλά αυτόν που έχει χρήματα. Απλά πράγματα. Έτσι λειτουργεί η ζωή.



> Εχεις δικιο. 
> Ας σταματησουν οι εταιριες να κηνυγανε την πειρατεια. 
> Ας σταματησουν να βγαζουν 200 ταινιες το χρονο και ας βγαζουν μονο 5.
> Ας σταματησουν να βγαζουν 1,000,000 τραγουδια και ας βγαζουν μονο 10,000.


Δεν κατάλαβες τίποτα απ'ότι σου είπα αλλά δεν περίμενα να σου αλλάξω χρόνια πλύσης εγκεφάλου που σε έχουν πείσει πως οι καλές αρχές θέλουν το καλό μας και όποιος είναι "καθαρός" δεν έχει να φοβηθεί τίποτα.

Αλλά αν το θες και έτσι, όσοι βγάζουν καλές ταινίες και τραγούδια, δεν έχουν να φοβηθούν τίποτα. Οι καλές ταινίες και η καλή μουσική, πάντα θα γεμίζουν τα σινεμά, τους συναυλιακούς χώρους και θα πουλάνε cd, dvd και bluray.

Τα σκουπίδια, που αυτά προσπαθούν να προστατέψουν οι εταιρίες γιατί δεν σε νοιάζει να τα πετάξεις σε μια γωνιά του δίσκου και μετά να τα σβήσεις, λίγο με ενδιαφέρει αν θα βγάλουν κέρδος. Δεν πα να ψοφήσουν και από την πείνα κιόλας σε μια αγορά που στις πρώτες θέσεις της ΑΕΠΙ κάποτε μεσουρανούσαν τα σίνγκλς των υπερκαλλιτεχνών της Πάνιας. Το ότι σκουπιδοπαραγωγοί τύπου Μάϊκλ Μπέϋ, Μπρίτνυ Σπίαρς, Φοίβος, Νίβο και δεν ξέρω εγώ τι τρώνε με χρυσά κουτάλια, λέει πολλά για αυτήν την αγορά.

Οι εταιρείες αντί να κυνηγάνε το εύκολο κέρδος και να παραμένουν δεινόσαυροι που με γκεμπελικά μέτρα προσπαθούν να ελέγξουν το ίντερνετ, καλά θα έκαναν να στηρίζουν ποιοτικές δουλειές και καλλιτέχνες για να αλλάξει και η νοοτροπία του κόσμου.
Καημένες εταιρίες που τα συμβόλαια που κάνουν σε νέο καλλιτέχνη είναι λίγο καλύτερα από 12χρονο κινεζάκι σε sweat shop της Nike, κλαψ, λύγμ...



> 


Σύντομα, μην το γελάς... Και θα τρέξουν πολλοί να υπακούσουν...  :Whistle:

----------


## Gordito

> Δεν κατάλαβες τίποτα απ'ότι σου είπα αλλά δεν περίμενα να σου αλλάξω χρόνια πλύσης εγκεφάλου που σε έχουν πείσει πως οι καλές αρχές θέλουν το καλό μας και όποιος είναι "καθαρός" δεν έχει να φοβηθεί τίποτα.
> 
> Αλλά αν το θες και έτσι, όσοι βγάζουν καλές ταινίες και τραγούδια, δεν έχουν να φοβηθούν τίποτα. Οι καλές ταινίες και η καλή μουσική, πάντα θα γεμίζουν τα σινεμά, τους συναυλιακούς χώρους και θα πουλάνε cd, dvd και bluray.


Δεν ειναι σωστο αυτο, η εταιρια παλι χανει κερδη γιατι το ποιοτικο δεν το αγοραζουν ολοι εφοσον το εχουν διαθεσιμο anyway.



> Τα σκουπίδια, που αυτά προσπαθούν να προστατέψουν οι εταιρίες γιατί δεν σε νοιάζει να τα πετάξεις σε μια γωνιά του δίσκου και μετά να τα σβήσεις, λίγο με ενδιαφέρει αν θα βγάλουν κέρδος. Δεν πα να ψοφήσουν και από την πείνα κιόλας σε μια αγορά που στις πρώτες θέσεις της ΑΕΠΙ κάποτε μεσουρανούσαν τα σίνγκλς των υπερκαλλιτεχνών της Πάνιας. Το ότι σκουπιδοπαραγωγοί τύπου Μάϊκλ Μπέϋ, Μπρίτνυ Σπίαρς, Φοίβος, Νίβο και δεν ξέρω εγώ τι τρώνε με χρυσά κουτάλια, λέει πολλά για αυτήν την αγορά.


Τις εταριες ΔΕΝ τις ενδιαφερει τι θεωρεις εσυ και εγω σκουπιδι.
Εχουν προιοντα και κοιτανε να τα διαφυλαξουν.




> Οι εταιρείες αντί να κυνηγάνε το εύκολο κέρδος και να παραμένουν δεινόσαυροι που με γκεμπελικά μέτρα προσπαθούν να ελέγξουν το ίντερνετ, καλά θα έκαναν να στηρίζουν ποιοτικές δουλειές και καλλιτέχνες για να αλλάξει και η νοοτροπία του κόσμου.
> Καημένες εταιρίες που τα συμβόλαια που κάνουν σε νέο καλλιτέχνη είναι λίγο καλύτερα από 12χρονο κινεζάκι σε sweat shop της Nike, κλαψ, λύγμ...


Πως προτεινεις δλδ να προστατεψουν οι εταιριες τις δουλειες τους;

Τα αλλα που λες περι ποιοτητας κλπ ειναι ΑΣΧΕΤΑ γιατι ειναι ΥΠΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΑ και ΑΣΤΟΧΑ.

Μιλαμε για προιοντα με απηχηση. Και αν εσυ τα θεωρεις σκουπιδια, αυτοι που τα κατεβαζουν, προφανως ΔΕΝ τα θεωρουν.

----------


## hostolis

> Αποφασίσαμε και διατάσσουμε:
> Καλούνται όλοι οι πολίτες να προσέλθουν εντός τριών ημερών στα κατά τόπους γραφεία της ΕΣΑ με την αστυνομική τους ταυτότητα και να υπογράψουν δήλωση οι οποία θα αναφέρει:
> α) Όλους τους κωδικούς πρόσβασης σε πάσης φύσεως ιστοσελίδες, blogs, συζητήσεις κλπ, καθώς και κάθε λογαριασμού email που μπορεί να κατέχουν. Επιπροσθέτως να δηλώσουν ότι αποδέχονται να παρακολουθούνται επί 24ώρου βάσεως για το καλό της πατρίδας.
> β) Την διεύθυνση IP την οποία κατέχουν και σε περίπτωση που αυτή δεν είναι σταθερή, να αποδεχθούν και να υπογράψουν βεβαίωση, ότι θα δηλώνουν την νέα IP τους εντός 10 λεπτών από την στιγμή της αλλαγής της, στο αστυνομικό τμήμα της περιοχής τους.
> γ) Να υπογράψουν επιπρόσθετη δήλωση μετάνοιας και να δηλώσουν ότι θα συμβάλουν τα μάλλα στον αγώνα ενάντια στην κομουνιστική λαίλαπα. (βλέπε torrents)
> 
> Οι παραβάτες θα εκτελούνται.
> 
> Εκ του Γραφείου του Στρατιωτικού Διοικητή της Επαρχίας της Ελλάδας.


Όσοι δεν υπακούσουν, σημαίνει οτι έχουν κάτι να κρύψουν, άρα είναι παράνομοι μέχρι αποδείξεως του αντιθέτου.

----------


## elg

> Σύντομα, μην το γελάς... Και θα τρέξουν πολλοί να υπακούσουν...


Δεν το γελάω καθόλου...




> Όσοι δεν υπακούσουν, σημαίνει οτι έχουν κάτι να κρύψουν, άρα είναι παράνομοι μέχρι αποδείξεως του αντιθέτου.


*!!!*

----------


## Gothic

> Δεν ειναι σωστο αυτο, η εταιρια παλι χανει κερδη γιατι το ποιοτικο δεν το αγοραζουν ολοι εφοσον το εχουν διαθεσιμο anyway.
> 
> Τις εταριες ΔΕΝ τις ενδιαφερει τι θεωρεις εσυ και εγω σκουπιδι.
> Εχουν προιοντα και κοιτανε να τα διαφυλαξουν.


Δεν κόπτομαι για την προστασία "προϊόντων" μιας εταιρείας που *δημιουργεί* αγορά από σκουπίδια και δημιουργεί το ένα υποπροϊόν μετά το άλλο επειδή έχουν μικρότερο κόστος άρα μεγαλύτερο κέρδος για αυτούς. Δεν σέβομαι οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία μεταχειρίζεται την τέχνη σα να πουλάει βοδινό κρέας Γ' ποιότητας σε τιμή φιλέτου.



> Πως προτεινεις δλδ να προστατεψουν οι εταιριες τις δουλειες τους;


Να σταματήσουν να προάγουν την αγορά του εφήμερου, του προχειροφτιαγμένου και του "σουξέ" (ταινιών και μουσικής) των 2 μηνών.

Αυτοί δημιούργησαν το κοινό που δεν έχει κανένα ενδιασμό να κατεβάσει μια ταινία ή ένα τραγούδι και να το σβήσει με το που τα δεί/ακούσει. Για το αν θα έχουν χασούρα με αυτή την τακτική, επειδή ψιλιάζομαι πως είσαι μικρός σε ηλικία, μάλλον δεν φύλαξες ποτέ το χαρτζιλίκι σου δραχμή-δραχμή για να πάρεις ένα δίσκο ή να πας σε μια συναυλία. 

Υπάρχει και η αγορά που εκτιμά ένα καλό cd που θα ακούει για καιρό, με ένα καλό booklet και artwork, που το αγοράζουμε για να επιβραβεύσουμε όποιον το κυκλοφόρησε, απλά επειδή συνήθως αυτό απαίτησε παραπάνω δουλειά απο τα 5λεπτα αυτοσυγκέντρωσης του Φοίβου και άλλα 10 λεπτά της ημίγυμνης φωτό του "καλλιτέχνη" στο εξώφυλλο, οι εταιρείες μας έχουν χεσμένους σαν κοινό.

Ας λούζονται λοιπόν την αγορά που δημιούργησαν.



> Τα αλλα που λες περι ποιοτητας κλπ ειναι ΑΣΧΕΤΑ γιατι ειναι ΥΠΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΑ και ΑΣΤΟΧΑ.


Οι παχυλές πορτοφολάρες εταιριών και των προστατευόμενων τους δεν είναι ούτε υποκειμενικές, ούτε άστοχες. Αν εσένα σε έχουν πείσει οτι αυτοί πεινάνε και προσπαθούν να προστατευτούν απο τους κακούς πειρατές, είναι άλλο ζήτημα.



> Μιλαμε για προιοντα με απηχηση. Και αν εσυ τα θεωρεις σκουπιδια, αυτοι που τα κατεβαζουν, προφανως ΔΕΝ τα θεωρουν.


Κι εδώ έδωσες το ζουμί του μέσου καταναλωτή αυτών των εταιριών με την λογική σου...

Προφανώς και τα ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝ σκουπίδια. Αλλιώς θα τα αγόραζαν.  :Wink: 

Και μια και μίλησες για τρομολαγνία, απόλαυσε... Μπορεί να πάρεις και ιδέες για νέα επιχειρήματα.  :Whistle: 




> http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/200...llywood-funde/
> 
> Here’s a startling coincidence: A study funded by Hollywood concludes movie piracy is hurting the industry and fostering terrorism.
> 
> The Motion Picture Association, the European counterpart to the Motion Picture Association of America, paid for the 182-page RAND Corp. study.
> 
> Here’s a snippet from Film Piracy, Organized Crime, and Terrorism: 
> 
> _Moreover, three of the documented cases provide clear evidence that terrorist groups have used the proceeds of film piracy to finance their activities. While caution must be exercised in drawing broad conclusions from limited evidence, further investigation is a timely imperative. These cases, combined with established evidence for the broader category of counterfeiting-terrorism connections, are highly suggestive that intellectual-property theft — a low-risk, high-profit enterprise — is attractive not only to organized crime, but also to terrorists, particularly opportunistic members of local terrorist cells._
> ...

----------


## TuRRiCaN

Πες τα ρε φίλε αμιγκά Gothic !!!! 
Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!

----------


## ares

> Εύγε.
> 
> Τα ριάλιτυ και τα αντίστοιχα υποπροϊόντα που ο μοναδικός τους σκοπός ήταν να δημιουργήσουν πολίτες πρόβατα που θα παραδώσουν τον έλεγχο της ζωής τους στις "καλές αρχές" έχουν αποτέλεσμα.


+1000.

Ακριβώς έτσι.

----------


## manicx

Ένα μπράβο στο post του Gothic. Μεγάλες αλήθειες που με βρίσκουν 100% σύμφωνο...

----------


## Gothic

http://www.xblog.gr/?p=428



> Άκουγα δεξιά κι αριστερά ότι τα singles των αστεριών του Je t’ aime βρίσκονται κάθε εβδομάδα μέσα στο top 10 της IFPI, αλλά δυσκολευόμουν να το πιστέψω. Μέχρι που μπήκα στο site του Mad, στα charts και στα top 10 των cd singles. Δείτε παρακάτω τις θέσεις που έχουν στα top 10 των τελευταίων εβδομάδων η Γυναίκα Ποδοσφαιρίστρια, ο Ντουρίμ ο Αισθησιακός, Ο Βας Βας ο Παρασκευάς και ο Κάτμαν ο Εραστής!
> 
> Από 20/5/2007 έως 26/5/2007
> 7. Αισθησιακά – Ντουρίμ ο αισθησιακός
> 8. Είμαι ό,τι καλύτερο είχες – Κίκη
> 9. Πάρε πόδι – Εύα, γυναίκα ποδοσφαιρίστρια
> 
> Από 13/5/2007 έως 19/5/2007
> 7. Αισθησιακά – Ντουρίμ ο αισθησιακός
> ...


Γρήγορα να προστατευτούν οι εταιρείες από τους τρομοκράτες τορεντάκηδες για να βγάλουν και άλλα αριστουργήματα τύπου "σέξ, γαρδούμπα και ντονέρ"...  :Whistle:

----------


## crypter

Btw δεν ξερω αν εχει αναφερθει αλλα ανοιξε ηδη και νεος tracker στην θεση του gamato.info.  :Razz:

----------


## hostolis

> Δεν το γελάω καθόλου...
> 
> 
> *!!!*


Προφανώς και είμαι ειρωνικός.

----------


## NETripper

Μόλις έμαθα οτι η ρουφιανιά εγινε επαγγελμα. Άντε και εις ανώτερα. :No no:

----------


## anon

> Μόλις έμαθα οτι η ρουφιανιά εγινε επαγγελμα. Άντε και εις ανώτερα.


H ρουφιανιά είναι απο τα αρχαιότερα επαγγέλματα. Απορώ που εκπλήσεσαι.

----------


## NETripper

> H ρουφιανιά είναι απο τα αρχαιότερα επαγγέλματα. Απορώ που εκπλήσεσαι.


Ναί, απλά τώρα φένεται οτι προκηρύσσεται κανονικά και _σου κολλάνε και ένσημα_  :Thumb down: 
Αντε και προσλήψεις μεσω ΑΣΕΠ απο δώ και πέρα :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Gordito

> Δεν κόπτομαι για την προστασία "προϊόντων" μιας εταιρείας που *δημιουργεί* αγορά από σκουπίδια και δημιουργεί το ένα υποπροϊόν μετά το άλλο επειδή έχουν μικρότερο κόστος άρα μεγαλύτερο κέρδος για αυτούς. Δεν σέβομαι οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία μεταχειρίζεται την τέχνη σα να πουλάει βοδινό κρέας Γ' ποιότητας σε τιμή φιλέτου.
> Να σταματήσουν να προάγουν την αγορά του εφήμερου, του προχειροφτιαγμένου και του "σουξέ" (ταινιών και μουσικής) των 2 μηνών.


Ξυπνα απο το ληθαργο.
Αυτα τα ζηταει ο κοσμος, δεν ταιζει μουσικη καμια εταιρια.




> Αυτοί δημιούργησαν το κοινό που δεν έχει κανένα ενδιασμό να κατεβάσει μια ταινία ή ένα τραγούδι και να το σβήσει με το που τα δεί/ακούσει. Για το αν θα έχουν χασούρα με αυτή την τακτική, επειδή ψιλιάζομαι πως είσαι μικρός σε ηλικία, μάλλον δεν φύλαξες ποτέ το χαρτζιλίκι σου δραχμή-δραχμή για να πάρεις ένα δίσκο ή να πας σε μια συναυλία.


28 ειμαι. 
Δοξα τω Θεω, και δισκους εχω αγορασει και σε συναυλιες εχω παει.


Αληθεια εχεις δει καμια συναυλια απο αυτους που θεωρεις σκουπιδοκαλλιτεχνες;
Οι εταιριες αναγκαζουν τον κοσμο να γεμιζει τα σταδια;




> Υπάρχει και η αγορά που εκτιμά ένα καλό cd που θα ακούει για καιρό, με ένα καλό booklet και artwork, που το αγοράζουμε για να επιβραβεύσουμε όποιον το κυκλοφόρησε, απλά επειδή συνήθως αυτό απαίτησε παραπάνω δουλειά απο τα 5λεπτα αυτοσυγκέντρωσης του Φοίβου και άλλα 10 λεπτά της ημίγυμνης φωτό του "καλλιτέχνη" στο εξώφυλλο, οι εταιρείες μας έχουν χεσμένους σαν κοινό.


Ξυπνα απο τον ληθαργο.
Εχω φιλους που εχουν αγορασει πολλους δισκους απο τον εν λογω συνθετη, ετσι τη βρισκουν τι να κανουμε;
Επισης εχω φιλους που μου εχουν φερει 100 δισκους Metal απο το Internet, αυτοι τι ειναι;





> Ας λούζονται λοιπόν την αγορά που δημιούργησαν.
> Οι παχυλές πορτοφολάρες εταιριών και των προστατευόμενων τους δεν είναι ούτε υποκειμενικές, ούτε άστοχες. Αν εσένα σε έχουν πείσει οτι αυτοί πεινάνε και προσπαθούν να προστατευτούν απο τους κακούς πειρατές, είναι άλλο ζήτημα.
> 
> Κι εδώ έδωσες το ζουμί του μέσου καταναλωτή αυτών των εταιριών με την λογική σου...
> 
> Προφανώς και τα ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝ σκουπίδια. Αλλιώς θα τα αγόραζαν.


 :ROFL: 

Μαλον κατεβηκες απο τον ΑΡΗ, δεν εξηγειται αλλιως.

Ρε τι παει να πει ποιοτικο και μη ποιοτικο; Ο κοσμος ΔΕΝ αγοραζει γιατι το εχει τσαμπα.

----------


## elg

> Προφανώς και είμαι ειρωνικός.


OK φίλε hostolis, μας κατατρόμαξες!  :Smile: 



> H ρουφιανιά είναι απο τα αρχαιότερα επαγγέλματα. Απορώ που εκπλήσεσαι.


Ε ναι, σε μια χώρα με τέτοια πρόσφατη ιστορία, τι να πει κανείς για το "επάγγελμα" του χαφιέ; Αλλά είναι αλήθεια, οι μνήμες σβήνουν πολύ γρήγορα...

----------


## NETripper

Ας, μου πεί καποιος οτι είναι ψέμματα.Οτι δεν το διαβασα αυτό και οτι τα ματια μου κανουν πουλάκια. :ROFL: 



*Spoiler:*




			Veterans of World War II who sang war songs at a free concert last year have now been told that they must pay fees to copyright holders. A collections society says they are owed money since the veterans sang the songs in public. The controversy has prompted an announcement in Russia’s parliament.
		



 :Crazy:  :Censored:  :Medic:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ας, μου πεί καποιος οτι είναι ψέμματα.Οτι δεν το διαβασα αυτό και οτι τα ματια μου κανουν πουλάκια.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Veterans of World War II who sang war songs at a free concert last year have now been told that they must pay fees to copyright holders. A collections society says they are owed money since the veterans sang the songs in public. The controversy has prompted an announcement in Russia’s parliament.


Αν αυτό σου φαίνεται αστείο τι θα έλεγες αν μάθαινες ότι η ΑΕΠΙ της Ρωσίας ζήτησε δικαιώματα από τους Deep Purple για να παίξουν τραγούδια τους σε συναυλία τους στην Ρωσία;  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## anon

Σύμφωνα με αυτό το άρθρο, στην Γαλλία που έχει τεθεί απο τον Οκτώβριο 2009 σε ισχύ ο νόμος των τριών χτυπημάτων Hadopi (αλλά ακόμη δεν λειτουργεί υπο την έννοια να στέλνουν ειδοποιήσεις κλπ), έγινε μια έρευνα απο το πανεπιστήμιο της Rennes για τα αποτελέσματα. Και ειναι πραγματικά εκπληκτικά!

1. Η χρήση p2p για πειρατια μειώθηκε κατα 14-17 %
2. Η πειρατία όμως αυξήθηκε στις υπόλοιπες μορφές διαδικτυακής πειρατίας που δεν πιάνει το Hadopi, κατα 27%!!!!
3. Η πειρατία γίνεται όλο και περισσότερο μέσω κλειστών φόρουμ, streaming κλπ που δεν μπορεί να τα πιάσει η νομοθεσία Hadopi.
4. To 70% των συνδρομητών, δεν διαπράτουν πειρατία.
5. Οι μισοί σχεδόν που είναι πειρατές, αγοράζουν και κανονικά....

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

----------


## NETripper

> .. η ΑΕΠΙ της Ρωσίας ζήτησε δικαιώματα από τους Deep Purple για να παίξουν *τραγούδια τους* σε *συναυλία τους* στην Ρωσία...




 :No no: 

 :Laughing:

----------


## AgentWolf

Έχει μάθει κανένας, κανένα νεότερο για αυτή την υπόθεση;

----------


## psytransas

> Ξυπνα απο το ληθαργο.
> 
> Ο κοσμος ΔΕΝ αγοραζει γιατι το εχει τσαμπα.


Ο κοσμος ΔΕΝ θα το αγοραζε κι ας ΜΗΝ ηταν τσαμπα.

Μαλλον εσυ πρεπει να ξυπνησεις.

----------


## Pan_1

Ετσι ειναι.

----------


## Seitman

> Ο κοσμος ΔΕΝ θα το αγοραζε κι ας ΜΗΝ ηταν τσαμπα.


Έτσι  :Whistle:

----------


## furious99

> Μόλις έμαθα οτι η ρουφιανιά εγινε επαγγελμα. Άντε και εις ανώτερα.


We encourage all eligible TorrentFreak readers to apply for this exciting internship and provide us with regular updates on Warner Bros’ anti-piracy efforts. You have to be quick though, the vacancy closes on March 31.

Κατασκοπεια στην κατασκοπεια  :ROFL:

----------


## Billys100

> Μόλις έμαθα οτι η ρουφιανιά εγινε επαγγελμα. Άντε και εις ανώτερα.


απιστευτο κ ομως αληθινο...τι αλλο θα σκαρφιστουν ακομα,ηθελα να'ξερα... :Sad:

----------


## ardi21

> Μα δεν θιγεται η ατομικη σου ελευθερια. Εαν εισαι καθαρος γιατι να φοβηθεις σε κατι? Τα στοιχεια θα συλλεγονται ανωνυμα απο ανωνυμους και θα καταστρεφονται μετα την εξεταση τους...
> *Το προβλημα ειναι οπως ειπα, οτι αυτο δεν γινεται γιατι δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε οτι θα ειναι αδιαβλητη η διαδικασια.*


Mονος σου απαντησες.

Θα εχoυν την δυνατοτητα να μας σκαναρουν ψηφιακα απο την κορυφη μεχρι τα νυχια *κανονικα και με τον νομο* και αυτοι οι καλοι ανθρωποι θα περιoριστουν στο να βλεπουν ΜΟΝΟ για παρανομο υλικο που ειπε ο Gordito και να καταστρεφουν τα στοιχεια μετα ..... :ROFL:  

Ειναι σαν να δινεις το βαζο με το μελι στο παιδακι και να του πεις "εγω φευγω, εσυ φαε *μονο* μια κουταλια και μετα βαλτο στο ντουλαπι..."

Σε ποιο παραλληλο συμπαν μπορει να συμβει αυτο?

Τι αλλο θ'ακουσουμε...

----------


## avatarinos

Eιπαμε, δεν μπορει να εξασφαλιστει το αδιαβλητο της διαδικασιας γιαυτο και αυτη δεν ειναι εφικτη.
Μια ερωτηση ομως, ποιος θα ενδιαφεριει να σκαναρει εσενα για να ικανοποιησει τη περιεργεια του? εισαι καποιος σημαντικος?
Αυτος που θα σε σκαναρει, δεν θα σκαναριστει και ο ιδιος?




> Μόλις έμαθα οτι η ρουφιανιά εγινε επαγγελμα. Άντε και εις ανώτερα.


Aμα σε ληστεψουν και υπαρχουν μαρτυρες που ειδαν τον κλεφτη, θα ζητησεις να μην καταθεσουν γιατι θα ειναι ρουφιανια?    :Whistle:

----------


## ares

> Eιπαμε, δεν μπορει να εξασφαλιστει το αδιαβλητο της διαδικασιας γιαυτο και αυτη δεν ειναι εφικτη.
> Μια ερωτηση ομως, ποιος θα ενδιαφεριει να σκαναρει εσενα για να ικανοποιησει τη περιεργεια του? εισαι καποιος σημαντικος?
> Αυτος που θα σε σκαναρει, δεν θα σκαναριστει και ο ιδιος?


Δηλαδή πιστεύεις σε μια κοινωνία οπου όλοι παρακολουθουν όλους. Σαν την Ρουμανια επι Τσαουσεσκου ή την Αν. Γερμανία καθως και σε όλα τα φασιστικά καθεστώτα πριν το ΒΠΠ (Γερμανία Ιταλία Ισπανία κλπ).. 

 Χωρις παρεξήγηση, πραγματικά,αντιλαμβάνεσαι τι ακριβώς λές; Αυτα που περιγράφεις έχουν ήδη συμβει και καταχωρηθει στις πιο μαυρες στιγμες της ιστορίας και εσυ θέλεις να ξαναεφαρμοστούν;

----------


## avatarinos

Ακουσες να λεω εγω οτι πιστευω ή οτι θελω τετοια πραγματα?  :Blink:

----------


## ares

> Ακουσες να λεω εγω οτι πιστευω σε τετοια πραγματα?


Ναι. Αυτές τις κοινωνιες ακριβώς περιγράφεις κατα γράμμα.

----------


## avatarinos

Οταν καποιος περιγραφει κατι δε σημαινει οτι το πιστευει κι ο ιδιος...
Εγω πιστευω στο αδιαβλητο και τη προστασια της ιδιωτικης ζωης.

----------


## ares

Δηλαδή, δε πιστευεις στο "όλοι πρέπει  να παρακολουθούν όλους".

ΟΚ.

----------


## Manolis_karas

σσσ.......... ο μεγάλος αδελφός ακούει!!!

----------


## uncharted

> σσσ.......... ο μεγάλος αδελφός ακούει!!!


τους fans του? το μονο σιγουρο...

----------


## Gothic

> Ξυπνα απο το ληθαργο.
> Αυτα τα ζηταει ο κοσμος, δεν ταιζει μουσικη καμια εταιρια.


Έχεις δίκιο. Ποτέ στο παρελθόν δεν έχουν δημιουργηθεί ανάγκες από εταιρίες μέσα από ασταμάτητη πλύση εγκεφάλου σε όλα τα μέσα. Ο κόσμος ξαφνικά αποφάσισε πως θέλει να ακούει το αααπαπαπαπαπαααπαπαπαπα εγώ δεν κάνω τέτοια πράματα και το γκούτσι φόρεμα.



> 28 ειμαι. 
> Δοξα τω Θεω, και δισκους εχω αγορασει και σε συναυλιες εχω παει.
> 
> Αληθεια εχεις δει καμια συναυλια απο αυτους που θεωρεις σκουπιδοκαλλιτεχνες;
> 
> Οι εταιριες αναγκαζουν τον κοσμο να γεμιζει τα σταδια;


Απάντηση σου έδωσα παραπάνω. Αν κοιμάσαι ύπνο δικαίου και δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι πως μια εταιρεία μπορεί εύκολα να δημιουργήσει μια αγορά αρκεί να έχει τα φράγκα, δεν φταίω εγώ.

Ούτε ανάγκη για τον βομβαρδισμό ριάλιτυ που έχουμε σήμερα υπήρχε. Το εμτιβί αποφάσισε πριν αρκετά χρόνια πως είναι πιο φτηνή παραγωγή να βάλει ένα μάτσο τελειωμένους σε ένα σπίτι να τρώγονται και έτσι γεννήθηκε το είδος. Τώρα υπάρχει εκπομπή και για το πράμα της παρις χίλτον.

Θα μου πεις με την λογική σου, ο κόσμος απαιτούσε μια εκπομπή για το πράμα της πάρις χίλτον.

Ο κόσμος απαιτούσε τραγούδια τύπου το νινί σέρνει καράβι.

Με καταναλωτές σαν εσένα, η μέρα που το "The Running Man" θα γίνει πραγματικότητα, είναι πολύ κοντά.



> Ξυπνα απο τον ληθαργο.


Ο'τι πείς. Αν στα 28 σου δεν έχεις μάθει πως λειτουργεί ο κόσμος, οι εταιρείες και οι αστυνομικές αρχές, δεν θα στο μάθω εγώ.  :One thumb up: 



> Εχω φιλους που εχουν αγορασει πολλους δισκους απο τον εν λογω συνθετη, ετσι τη βρισκουν τι να κανουμε;


Ο καθένας με τα βίτσια του, υπάρχουν κι άλλοι που γουστάρουν να τους πατάνε με τακούνια στα τέτοια τους.



> Επισης εχω φιλους που μου εχουν φερει 100 δισκους Metal απο το Internet, αυτοι τι ειναι;


Άνθρωποι που μάλλον δεν έχεις κάνει αυτή τη συζήτηση μαζί τους.



> Μαλον κατεβηκες απο τον ΑΡΗ, δεν εξηγειται αλλιως.


Σιγά μην κατέβηκα κι από τον ΠΑΟΚ.



> Ρε τι παει να πει ποιοτικο και μη ποιοτικο; Ο κοσμος ΔΕΝ αγοραζει γιατι το εχει τσαμπα.


Και πάλι, αν δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις την διαφορά και ΠΟΙΟΣ κόσμος δεν αγοράζει ΤΙ και ΓΙΑΤΙ, δεν θα σου ανοίξω τα μάτια σου εγώ. Συνέχισε να φαντάζεσαι εταιρείες που απλά φροντίζουν τις ανάγκες του κοινού τους και αστυνομικές αρχές που θέλουν να παρακολουθούν ότι κάνεις στο Ιντερνετ επειδή θέλουν το καλό σου αν δεν έχεις τίποτα να φοβηθείς.  :One thumb up: 



> Μόλις έμαθα οτι η ρουφιανιά εγινε επαγγελμα. Άντε και εις ανώτερα.


Η ίδια εταιρεία που γείωσε ακόμα και home made βιντεάκια από το YouTube, έστω και αν είχαν αποσπάσματα 10 δευτερολέπτων μέσα από μουσική της. Δεν μου φαίνεται καθόλου περίεργο.

Θα κάνουν ουρά για αίτηση εργασίας άτομα που πιστεύουν στον ιερό σκοπό της πάταξης των τρομοκρατών τορεντάδων.

Άντε καλή σταδιοδρομία Γκορντίτο.  :Whistle: 

Κι αν δεν σε προσλάβουν εκεί, υπάρχει πάντα και η ΑΕΠΙ για να κυνηγάς περίπτερα και καφενεδάκια που παίζουν μουσική στο ραδιόφωνο χωρίς να πληρώνουν δικαιώματα, οι εγκληματίες.

----------


## Gordito

> Έχεις δίκιο. Ποτέ στο παρελθόν δεν έχουν δημιουργηθεί ανάγκες από εταιρίες μέσα από ασταμάτητη πλύση εγκεφάλου σε όλα τα μέσα. Ο κόσμος ξαφνικά αποφάσισε πως θέλει να ακούει το αααπαπαπαπαπαααπαπαπαπα εγώ δεν κάνω τέτοια πράματα και το γκούτσι φόρεμα.
> Απάντηση σου έδωσα παραπάνω. Αν κοιμάσαι ύπνο δικαίου και δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι πως μια εταιρεία μπορεί εύκολα να δημιουργήσει μια αγορά αρκεί να έχει τα φράγκα, δεν φταίω εγώ.




Τι σχεση αυτο με την πειρατεια;
Σαφως και ο κοσμος κατευθυνει τις εταιριες, εσυ απλα δεν νοεις να το καταλαβεις.

Εκτος αν ξηπνησαν μια μερα ο ιεταιριες και ειπαν θα σερβιρουμε μουφες στον κοσμο.

Ποιος ο λογος αραγε;
Γιατι οι εταιριες να μην βγαζουν 'ποιοτικα', κατ'εσέ, τραγουδια;




> Ούτε ανάγκη για τον βομβαρδισμό ριάλιτυ που έχουμε σήμερα υπήρχε. Το εμτιβί αποφάσισε πριν αρκετά χρόνια πως είναι πιο φτηνή παραγωγή να βάλει ένα μάτσο τελειωμένους σε ένα σπίτι να τρώγονται και έτσι γεννήθηκε το είδος. Τώρα υπάρχει εκπομπή και για το πράμα της παρις χίλτον.


Πολυ χαιρομαι που αυτοα-ναιρεισαι.

Αληθεια, θυμασαι τι τηλεθεαση ειχε το πρωτο Big Brother εδω στην Ελλαδα;
Πως μετα να μην ξεπεταχτουν αλλα 20;

Ο κοσμος δεν τα ζηταει;




> Θα μου πεις με την λογική σου, ο κόσμος απαιτούσε μια εκπομπή για το πράμα της πάρις χίλτον.
> 
> Ο κόσμος απαιτούσε τραγούδια τύπου το νινί σέρνει καράβι.


Καμια πλυση εγκεφαλου δεν συμβαινει.
Οτι ειπα παραπανω για το Big Brother.

Αναρρωτηθηκες γιατι δεν υπαρχει τωρα Big Brother;
Γιατι δεν το ηθελε ο κοσμος.
Αν ηθελαν, ας το συνεχιζαν τοσα χρονια με 10% τηλεθεαση.

Θα ειχαμε πλυση τοτε;  :Whistle: 





> Σιγά μην κατέβηκα κι από τον ΠΑΟΚ.
> Και πάλι, αν δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις την διαφορά και ΠΟΙΟΣ κόσμος δεν αγοράζει ΤΙ και ΓΙΑΤΙ, δεν θα σου ανοίξω τα μάτια σου εγώ. Συνέχισε να φαντάζεσαι εταιρείες που απλά φροντίζουν τις ανάγκες του κοινού τους και αστυνομικές αρχές που θέλουν να παρακολουθούν ότι κάνεις στο Ιντερνετ επειδή θέλουν το καλό σου αν δεν έχεις τίποτα να φοβηθείς.


Ο κοσμος δεν αγοραζει γιατι ειναι τσαμπα και πανευκολο να το κατεβασεις παρανομα.

Αληθεια, αυτοι που εχουν υποστει πλυση εγκεφαλου, θεωρουν αυτα που ακουν σκουπιδια και δεν πληρωνουν;  :Whistle: 

Ακομα δεν ακουσα καμια προταση πως θα παταξουν οι εταιριες την πειρατεια.
Μονο κατι αοριστολογιες περι πλυσεων εγκεφαλων κλπ.

Μαλλον δεν εχεις παει σε κανα massive club καμια φορα να δεις ποσοι 'αθωοι' καταναλωτες ειναι εκει που εχουν υποστει 'πλυση'.

Με τις ταινιες ωρε τι γινεται; Και εκει εχουμε πλυση εγκεφαλου; Γιατι ολοι κατεβαζουν τσαμπα;

----------


## NETripper

> Aμα σε ληστεψουν και υπαρχουν μαρτυρες που  ειδαν τον κλεφτη, θα ζητησεις να μην καταθεσουν γιατι θα ειναι  ρουφιανια?





> Οταν καποιος *περιγραφει* κατι δε σημαινει οτι το πιστευει κι ο ιδιος...
> Εγω πιστευω στο αδιαβλητο και τη προστασια της ιδιωτικης ζωης.


αβαταρινε οι θέσεις σου ειναι σαφείς.και ευλογες.
Έχω τρείς πιθανές προτάσεις εργασίας ανάλογα την ηλικία σου βεβαια.

*Spoiler:*





Α) Άν είσαι εως 28 πέρνα απο τα γραφεία μας για μια όντισιόν
Β) Άν είσαι  εως 38 μπές στην Άλ κάιντα
Γ) Άν είσαι εως 48 τραβα για βουλευτής



 :Whistle: 
Δεν *περιγράφω* άλλο. :Razz:

----------


## Gothic

> Τι σχεση αυτο με την πειρατεια;
> Σαφως και ο κοσμος κατευθυνει τις εταιριες, εσυ απλα δεν νοεις να το καταλαβεις.
> 
> Εκτος αν ξηπνησαν μια μερα ο ιεταιριες και ειπαν θα σερβιρουμε μουφες στον κοσμο.
> 
> Ποιος ο λογος αραγε;
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


http://chronicle.augusta.com/stories...v_521483.shtml



> At broadcast networks such as ABC, NBC, CBS and The CW, 32 new reality shows have been ordered, are in production or are being developed, according to David Lyle, the president of Fox Reality Channel. At the same time last year that number was 21.
> 
> At cable networks, there are 160 new shows planned, compared with 109 last year. The economics of reality shows benefit from cost-saving "trade-outs" from sponsors, including helicopter rides, air travel and dinners at fancy restaurants. *The shows are more malleable to advertisers who are pushing harder to integrate their brands directly into shows as a way to get in front of consumers who can skip commercials with digital video recorders. Garnier Fructis sponsors a beauty makeover segment on American Idol Extra, and Charmin gives toilet paper to contestants in remote places on Survivor.*
> 
> Working those promotions in takes as little as a few months. Meanwhile, product placements on scripted dramas often need a lead time of a year or longer. 
> 
> *On top of the lower production costs that reality shows enjoy, they also have tremendous long-term earning potential.*
> 
> Though a scripted series can be lucrative if it completes three seasons -- so it can be resold for domestic reruns, in international markets and on DVD -- reality shows don't need to run as long before the rights to their underlying format, the basis of the show, can be sold overseas. Some formats sell for millions of dollars.
> ...


Έχεις δίκιο, καμία πλύση εγκεφάλου.  :One thumb up: 

http://www.rollingstone.com/rockdail...-avoids-music/



> *MTV has heard your calls to put the Music back into Music Television, and it now has your answer: 16 new reality shows that have nothing to do with music.* With the death of TRL, FNMTV remains the last vestige of original music programming on the station. The new crop of non-music shows shifts into a category MTV lovingly calls “aspirational, enterprising and empowering.” For instance: a student-shot series filmed at the University of Wisconsin called College Life, a daredevil program called Nitro Circus, the Donald Trump-produced Charm School-esque Girls of Hedsor Hall and a show about the founders of Collegehumor.com, ingeniously titled The College Humor Show.
> 
> “These new series reflect Generation ‘Why Not?’ — living, working and playing on their own terms, ‘adventure capitalists’ if you will, pursuing a variety of thrill-seeking, 2.0, express-yourself enterprises,” says MTV entertainment president Brian Graden. Everyone from Justin Timberlake to Kanye West have made public pleas for MTV to return to their music video ways, but the recent schedule announcements show those cries have landed on deaf ears. Should MTV even be allowed to put on the Video Music Awards anymore? It seems kind of superfluous, like if ESPN handed out Academy Awards.


Όντως, οι εταιρείες κάνουν αυτό που ζητάει ο κόσμος.  :One thumb up: 

Αν κάνεις τον κόπο να ξαναδιαβάσεις (και όχι απλά να αναγνώσεις) αυτά που γράφω, θα καταλάβεις πως έχω απαντήσει ακριβώς τους λόγους της πειρατείας και το τι μπορούν να κάνουν οι εταιρείες.

Αλλά η κατανόηση των γραπτών μου κατανοεί ανοιχτό μυαλό που δεν έχει υποκύψει στην βάρβαρη και ανελέητη πλύση εγκεφάλου που σου κάνουν από την μέρα που έμαθες τις πρώτες σου λέξεις.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Lwlx3GnLGs

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Gordito

> http://chronicle.augusta.com/stories...v_521483.shtml
> 
> Έχεις δίκιο, καμία πλύση εγκεφάλου.


Τι σχεση εχουν οι διαφημησεις προιοντων απο τα reality?
Μηπως καταλαβες οτι ειναι ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ;

Για να στο κανω ταληρακια, το κειμενο που παρεθεσες, απλα δειχνει τις νεες τασεις διαφημισης.

Αλλα ναι, επειση μιλαει για realities, και δεν αναφερει οτι αυτο γινεται και σε ταινιες, video-clips κλπ ειναι 'πλυση εγκεφαλου'.

Αααα, και ο τερματοφυλακας της Εθνικης φοραει συγκεκριμενες φιρμες, το ιδιο και πολλοι αθλητες, μιλαμε για πλυντηριο κανονικο ετσι;

btw, για βρες κανενα Link με την τηλεθεαση αυτων PLEASE!!
Ειναι προβατα αυτοι που τα βλεπουν οι μηπως δεν εχουν επιλογες;




> http://www.rollingstone.com/rockdail...-avoids-music/
> Όντως, οι εταιρείες κάνουν αυτό που ζητάει ο κόσμος. 
> 
> Αν κάνεις τον κόπο να ξαναδιαβάσεις (και όχι απλά να αναγνώσεις) αυτά που γράφω, θα καταλάβεις πως έχω απαντήσει ακριβώς τους λόγους της πειρατείας και το τι μπορούν να κάνουν οι εταιρείες.


Wow, το mtv δεν παιζει μουσικη αλλα κανει shows και realitιes!!
Μιλαμε για τρομερη πλυση εγκεφαλου.
Mονο τα zombies θα βλεπουν ΜΤV πια!





> Αλλά η κατανόηση των γραπτών μου κατανοεί ανοιχτό μυαλό που δεν έχει υποκύψει στην βάρβαρη και ανελέητη πλύση εγκεφάλου που σου κάνουν από την μέρα που έμαθες τις πρώτες σου λέξεις.


Τα κειμενα σου παραθετουν μια απεραντη συνωμοσιολαγνεια.

Επισης, εκτος απο το να παραθετεις ασχετα πραγματακια και να χαρακτηριζεις, καλο θα ηταν να απαντουσες και σε τιποτα, ε;

Aλλα ξερω, ξερω, για ολα 'οι εταιριες' φταινε και 'τα προβατα' που τους κανουν 'πλυση εγκεφαλου'.

Εσυ φυσικα τα εχεις παρει χαμπαρι ολα αυτα και βλεπεις ποιοτικη τηλεοραση, ακους ποιοτικη μουσικη και πληρωνεις τα παντα. Ευγε!

ΥΓ Ουτε realities βλεπω (βασικα ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ τηλεοραση στο δωματιο που ειμαι ολη μερα), ουτε σκυλας ειμαι, ουτε τιποτα απο αυτα που κραζεις.

Αλλα δεν μπορω αλλο τον Ελληνα που 'τα γνωριζει ολα', που 'ανακαλυψε τον τροχο' κλπ

Open your mind και δες τον μεσο ανθρωπο. ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΥΠΟΣΤΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΛΥΣΗ, αυτος ειναι.

----------


## Gothic

> Open your mind και δες τον μεσο ανθρωπο. ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΥΠΟΣΤΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΛΥΣΗ, αυτος ειναι.


Οκ μάν δίκιο έχεις.

Καμία πλύση όπως είπες. Αυτός επιλέγει να γίνει μέλος της πρώτης εταιρείας από νεογένητο (βάφτιση), αυτός επιλέγει τον ρόλο του στην κοινωνία (απανωτές διαφημίσεις με αυτοκίνητα, δημιουργικές τέχνες, τερατάκια για τα αγοράκια, κούκλες που χέζονται ή έχουν αυτοκινητάρα και πλούσιο γκόμενο στο μαλιμπού για τα κοριτσάκια), αυτός επιλέγει την μουσική που θα του σερβίρουν όλοι οι ραδιοφωνικοί και τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί, κανείς δεν του επιβάλλει τι πρέπει να του αρέσει. Ποτέ ένα χαζοτραγουδάκι δεν έγινε σουξεδάκι επειδή το έπαιζαν 500 φορές την μέρα σε διαφήμιση κινητού ή σε διαφήμιση για παριζάκι, έχεις δίκιο, ο κόσμος δεν καταλαβαίνει από πλύση εγκεφάλου, αυτός είναι.

Αν έχεις κανένα παιδάκι γύρω στο κοντινό σου οικογενειακό περιβάλλον, παρατήρησε πως μεγαλώνει και τι μηνύματα του περνάνε καθημερινά. Ίσως και να καταλάβεις. Αλλά μάλλον θα προτιμήσεις να ζεις στην προστατευμένη σου φούσκα.

Απόλαυσε την σύνδεση Κόνεξ-Χατζηγιάννης και την λαμπάδα σου Γκάμυ Μπέαρ.

Καλή συνέχεια.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Eaglos

*@Gothic*
off-topic αλλά μπράβο που θυμήθηκες το They Live, το είχα δει 8-9 χρονών και μου έχει μείνει χαραγμένο.

----------


## Last_chance

Το τι έχει γραφτεί σε αυτό το ποστ πραγματικά δεν έχει προηγούμενο…
Τα περισσότερα εξ αυτών είναι εντελώς εκτός θέματος και ενδιαφέρουν πολύ λίγο κόσμο. Θα έλεγα ότι η συζήτηση έχει γίνει εντελώς ανιαρή 

Για να την ξαναζωντανέψουμε λίγο…

Καταρχήν πολλοί τζαμπατζιδες προσπαθείτε να δικαιολογήσετε τα αδικαιολόγητα.
Ότι το free downloading είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα σας.
Μπράβο σας συνεχίστε μέχρι να πείσετε τον εαυτό σας γιατί ο κόσμος πλέον σας χαρακτηρίζει γραφικούς…
Όσον αφορά το gamato και τους διαχειριστές του.
Πράγματι δεν ήταν κάτι πρωτότυπο αλλά είχε 16 εκ κλικ ημερησίως.
Ένα απίστευτο νούμερο. Ένα νούμερο που θα φάνταζε απίθανο εάν κάποιους δεν τους κινούσε τον ενδιαφέρον. Ήταν το μεγαλύτερο από όλα τα άλλα παρόμοια site που στο όνομα της ελεύθερης διακίνησης ιδεών και απόψεων δεν άφηνε πραγματικά τίποτε όρθιο. Κατασπάραζε κάθε μορφής καλλιτεχνικής έκφρασης.
Οι διαχειριστές του αποκόμισαν τεράστια κέρδη από τις διαφημίσεις (κυρίως από το google)και βεβαίως άδραξαν της ευκαιρίας και αυτοπαρουσιαζόταν ως οι Ρομπέν του internet.
Η τεχνολογία μπορεί να μας παρέχει πολλές δυνατότητες αλλά μπορεί και να μας στείλει πίσω από τα σίδερα ειδικά εάν νομίζουμε ότι είμαστε έξυπνοι και τα έχουμε κάνει όλα σωστά

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Καταρχήν πολλοί τζαμπατζιδες προσπαθείτε να δικαιολογήσετε τα αδικαιολόγητα.


Μην βγάζεις έξω τον εαυτό σου.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=946

----------


## uncharted

θα συμφωνησω οτι εχει γεμισει το νημα (και οχι το post) με trolling και *επιλεκτικες* απαντησεις...  :Whistle: 

ισως ηρθε η ωρα για  :Lock: , μιας και δεν εχει να λεχθει τιποτα καινουριο και ανακυκλωνονται τα ιδια και τα ιδια  :Smile:

----------


## Simpleton

> Το τι έχει γραφτεί σε αυτό το ποστ πραγματικά δεν έχει προηγούμενο…
> Τα περισσότερα εξ αυτών είναι εντελώς εκτός θέματος και ενδιαφέρουν πολύ λίγο κόσμο. Θα έλεγα ότι η συζήτηση έχει γίνει εντελώς ανιαρή 
> 
> Για να την ξαναζωντανέψουμε λίγο…
> 
> Καταρχήν πολλοί τζαμπατζιδες προσπαθείτε να δικαιολογήσετε τα αδικαιολόγητα.
> Ότι το free downloading είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα σας.
> Μπράβο σας συνεχίστε μέχρι να πείσετε τον εαυτό σας γιατί ο κόσμος πλέον σας χαρακτηρίζει γραφικούς…
> (...)
> Η τεχνολογία μπορεί να μας παρέχει πολλές δυνατότητες αλλά μπορεί και να μας στείλει πίσω από τα σίδερα ειδικά εάν νομίζουμε ότι είμαστε έξυπνοι και τα έχουμε κάνει όλα σωστά


Τον κόσμο βγήκες έξω και τον ρώτησες; Η γύρισες πάλι απλά στη γνωστή γκρίνια για τη νεολαία σε παρακμή, τους τζαμπατζήδες, κλέφτες, κολλημένους κ.λπ.; Πάλι καλά που δε μας έχεις χαρακτηρίσει πρεζόνια ακόμα...

Όσο για την τεχνολογία και τις δυνατότητες τις, δε σε έχω δει ακόμα να κριτικάρεις την τεχνολογία που καθιστά τον έντιμο πελάτη, βλάκα: το DRM. Ναι, έχει σχέση με την πειρατεία και αυτή.

----------


## psytransas

> Το τι έχει γραφτεί σε αυτό το ποστ πραγματικά δεν έχει προηγούμενο…
> Τα περισσότερα εξ αυτών είναι εντελώς εκτός θέματος και *ενδιαφέρουν πολύ λίγο κόσμο*. Θα έλεγα ότι η συζήτηση έχει γίνει εντελώς ανιαρή


Αποψεις σαν τις δικες σου σιγουρα...

Απορω πως υπαρχει ακομα ανοιχτο το thread...

----------


## Last_chance

*Ξαναζωντάνεψε…* 

Επιτέλους!!!!

----------


## nrg_polini

Μπα...

----------


## nnn

Dead and gone  :Whistle:

----------

